# APH Rates Are Currently Available... [UPDATED 07/27/18]



## peel

*All Properties: NOW through DECEMBER*


The current suggestion (thanks, damo!) is to use this link rather than the main Universal site for APH rates:
https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=

Or, try *loewshotels.com* and follow these steps (thanks, rlduvall!):
Enter your hotel choice and dates
Select *+Advanced Options*
Select *Promotions* and a box will pop up below it that says Enter Code
Enter the code *APH*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I thought maybe it would be helpful to start a thread so that if someone comes across extended APH dates while rate searching there was a place to announce it.  It seems that there is no historical pattern to when they are released.

If you find new dates that are not represented above, please post your results in this thread. I'll check availability for new date ranges on the Loews website and update this first post.

Teamwork!


----------



## csjordan

peel said:


> November 6th
> 
> I thought maybe it would be helpful to start a thread so that if someone comes across extended APH dates while rate searching there was a place to announce it.  It seems that there is no historical pattern to when they are released.
> 
> I'm being selfish, I'm waiting for December and I keep checking to see if the APH rates are creeping toward my dates.  But I don't remember to check every day and I know they only have a limited number of rooms available at the APH rate, so I don't want to miss them.



I'm hoping there is a discount the weekend after Thanksgiving!


----------



## mischief32

I know, I have been checking almost everyday for the past month.  I need December dates also but we are going around Christmas so I may be out of luck but we will see.


----------



## ekatiel

Waiting for November 20-22 here.  Great idea for a thread.  I try to check several times a week.  I will post if the APH rates appear.


----------



## Rags

Waiting for Jan. I know I have a little time to wait but we are so excited. Taking my nephew for the first time


----------



## BKMETV

Waiting for Dec 15 - 20th. Fingers crossed something good comes up soon.


----------



## momto3pirates

Hoping for thanksgiving week but not holding my breath.


----------



## peel

Good luck, everyone! 
I figured it couldn't hurt to have some extra pairs of eyes checking rates and sharing information.


----------



## jetengines

In the early stages of planning for Thanksgiving week.  Like a prior poster I am not holding my breath for a break but you never know.  I am currently doing a price breakdown on the APH vs not and it really seems like a no-brainer.  We are a family of 6 and I would do 1 APH so that I would be able to get the discounts on the other tickets.  I still do not come out ahead staying a night onsite but still debating that because of the early entry for HP (especially d/t the time of year we will be there). $10-20 per ticket more maybe I could do but it is closer to $50 per ticket more and I am just not sure if it is worth it.  Any 2 cents is appreciated.

Kimberly (will keep my eyes peeled)


----------



## rnorwo1

Where do you check to see the rates? I'm looking for Feb, but never see anything. When they're released, will a new option show up under the discount/code section that isn't currently there?


----------



## sharona

FL resident rates also seem to be available only through 11/6 right now.  We're planning a 11/15 weekend visit and are travelling with a FL resident.  Last time, this past March, was our first visit and when she booked the room a\we got approx. $100 off per night.  Would we expect to see additional dates with FL resident rates become available at the same time that AP rates are released?  

Thanks for your input.


----------



## peel

rnorwo1 said:


> Where do you check to see the rates? I'm looking for Feb, but never see anything. When they're released, will a new option show up under the discount/code section that isn't currently there?



I've been using this link:
http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booki.../2014&sr=p&code=APH&iata=&x=60&y=11&na=1&nk=0

You enter dates, select "Promotion" in the drop down menu under "Promotion/Group Code", and enter "APH" for the code.  This will bring back results for all 4 onsite hotels.  If there are APH rates available it will list them.  If not, you might see Stay More Save More rates or Seasonal Rates instead.


----------



## jetengines

Just checked today and assuming I did it correctly (thank you "peel" for the instructions) it looks like APH rates are available through check in on 11/6.

Kimberly


----------



## rnorwo1

peel said:


> I've been using this link:
> http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booki.../2014&sr=p&code=APH&iata=&x=60&y=11&na=1&nk=0
> 
> You enter dates, select "Promotion" in the drop down menu under "Promotion/Group Code", and enter "APH" for the code.  This will bring back results for all 4 onsite hotels.  If there are APH rates available it will list them.  If not, you might see Stay More Save More rates or Seasonal Rates instead.



Thank you!!!


----------



## auntyjenn

Do you pretty much have to jump on the ap rates the day they come out? Going in March..


----------



## theterms

Thanks for this thread! I've been checking a couple times a week for APH rates for Thanksgiving. Fingers crossed that they will have some!


----------



## peel

Come on, where are the stinkin' APH rates for December??


----------



## Rags




----------



## ZooKeeper13

_Still_ waiting for November APH rates to come out!


----------



## peel




----------



## Fantazmickey

I'm waiting for mid November.  Hopefully it won't be too much longer.


----------



## rebbyparker

Great idea, it's nice to have company while waiting!


----------



## ekatiel

ZooKeeper13 said:


> _Still_ waiting for November APH rates to come out!





peel said:


>





Fantazmickey said:


> I'm waiting for mid November.  Hopefully it won't be too much longer.



I'm with y'all.  I thought surely the Mid-November rates would be out by now.  I'm used to Disney planning, and all of this would have been squared away by now!!  Hopefully, the rates will come out soon!


----------



## ZooKeeper13

I just looked at the paperwork for our last trip and the APH rates didn't come out until April 15th for our stay beginning April 29th!  I really hope we don't have to wait that long this time!


----------



## thehails

I'm waiting for 6th - 9th Dec


----------



## peel

ZooKeeper13 said:


> I just looked at the paperwork for our last trip and the APH rates didn't come out until April 15th for our stay beginning April 29th!  I really hope we don't have to wait that long this time!



Oh wow, I hope not!!!


----------



## Syndrome

Bumping this to the top .............
We are waiting for APH rates for Beginning of December. Still looks like its only opened up until November 6th . 

Thinking about booking one of the Hard Rock Deluxe rooms with the extra sleeper couch. Should I just book it now at the SMSM rate ? Is it easy to change it to the APH rate when (if) they come out with it for December ? Just a phone call ? 

Thanks !
Great thread, BTW !


----------



## ZooKeeper13

I always book at the SMSM rate and modify later.  It's very easy to modify either online or by phone.  

STILL waiting for my November dates!


----------



## peel

I would definitely book it now and modify it when/if APH rates are released.  Welcome to the Waiting Club!


----------



## disneybound31

Waiting for March


----------



## kmermaid

Me too waiting for March - ugh!


----------



## MisWal

Is it normal that AP rates for the rest of Nov aren't out yet?  Is it a sign that there may not be AP rates for the rest of the year?

Hoping for mid-November....


----------



## damo

MisWal said:


> Is it normal that AP rates for the rest of Nov aren't out yet?  Is it a sign that there may not be AP rates for the rest of the year?
> 
> Hoping for mid-November....



Yes. It is very normal.


----------



## johde

I'm spending several nights so I bit the bullet and booked through Orbitz for January.  It's prepaid but refundable.  They frequently offer 20% off that's combines with the stay more save more rate.  Their codes just started being offered through March.  I'm also getting cash back through e-bates.  My weekday rate for Jan 6-8 is $80 and $90 on the weekend for Cabana Bay.     I'll still watch for an APH rate to see if it's better.


----------



## TLPL

I am waiting for to rates for February 6 to 9.


----------



## disneybirds

Any chance for an APH rate for Dec 22nd?  Are these dates usually blocked out.  We are thinking of doing a one night surprise at the end of our Disney trip in December.  Thanks!


----------



## peel

johde said:


> I'm spending several nights so I bit the bullet and booked through Orbitz for January.  It's prepaid but refundable.  They frequently offer 20% off that's combines with the stay more save more rate.  Their codes just started being offered through March.  I'm also getting cash back through e-bates.  My weekday rate for Jan 6-8 is $80 and $90 on the weekend for Cabana Bay.     I'll still watch for an APH rate to see if it's better.



This is what I did for December, but through Cheaptickets.  I got my Ebates as well.  I managed to jump on a very limited 25% discount offer, and I honestly don't think the APH rates will beat what I paid, but I have my fingers crossed.  I didn't mind paying up front for that much of a discount.  I had already booked with them when there was a 20% discount offer, so I cancelled the first reservation and made the second.  I was billed and got my refund on the same day which alleviated any concerns about changing reservations with them.


----------



## johde

peel said:


> This is what I did for December, but through Cheaptickets.  I got my Ebates as well.  I managed to jump on a very limited 25% discount offer, and I honestly don't think the APH rates will beat what I paid, but I have my fingers crossed.  I didn't mind paying up front for that much of a discount.  I had already booked with them when there was a 20% discount offer, so I cancelled the first reservation and made the second.  I was billed and got my refund on the same day which alleviated any concerns about changing reservations with them.



I was originally going to do 4 night at the AKV (Value Studio) and 4 night at Cabana Bay but because the discount goes up on a 5 night stay that 5th night only ended up costing like $20.  I still have both rooms booked for that night so if an APH rate comes out I may switch back to 4 and 4.   It's good to know the refund went through so quickly.


----------



## peel

johde said:


> I was originally going to do 4 night at the AKV (Value Studio) and 4 night at Cabana Bay but because the discount goes up on a 5 night stay that 5th night only ended up costing like $20.  I still have both rooms booked for that night so if an APH rate comes out I may switch back to 4 and 4.   It's good to know the refund went through so quickly.



That's great!


----------



## BKMETV

Rates are out for my week of Dec 15 - 20th.  
Just crunching numbers now to decide what to re-book.


----------



## BKMETV

Re-booked...saved $300 over the SMSM rate!!

I called US and they just updated my reservation...I thought I had to cancel and then re-book...so that was great news.


----------



## Syndrome

AP rates are out through 12/25 . 
Some rooms have better rates than others and looks like a lot of the standard room availability with the AP discount is spotty . Looks like anywhere between 25%-40% off depending on room type . 

Time to decide on what room to book !

EDIT ......... Booked !
Decided on RPR Kids Suite . This room option was 30% off and was the best layout for our family. 
Saved close to $300. on a 2 day stay !


----------



## buckeev

Hmmmm....decisions...decisions.
Just made it a lot more complicated for me...(hashthingie first world "problems")


----------



## Rags

Yay getting closer to my dates in Jan!!!


----------



## mischief32

I saved over $1200 with the APH rates.  I downgraded room to standard from Club.  I had to make 2 reservations since I could only get the APH rate from 12/22-25.  I had to just use seasonal rate for the night of 12/26.  I am hoping to connect the reservations and not have to check out and back in.  We are prepared to due this for a $1200 difference since this was a no brainer.  Nice to know the we only owe $300 when we show up and not $1800. Makes this trip a lot more affordable since we have had to dish out extra money in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## peel

Finally!

I updated my first post with the new date of 12/25.  The APH rate still doesn't beat my Cheaptickets rate (it's about $10 more per night), so I don't think I'm going to switch.  I'm so happy for all of you that have found significant savings though!!!


----------



## vicki_c

C'mon March!  LOL


----------



## Fantazmickey

Thanks for the update.  I should have known they would come out on a day when I didn't check rates.  Oh well I got my rooms booked with the AP rate so I can check that off the list.


----------



## pcstang

peel said:


> Finally!  I updated my first post with the new date of 12/25.  The APH rate still doesn't beat my Cheaptickets rate (it's about $10 more per night), so I don't think I'm going to switch.  I'm so happy for all of you that have found significant savings though!!!



Are the dec rates out? I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## BKMETV

pcstang said:


> Are the dec rates out? I haven't seen them yet.



Yes...I believe until the 24th.


----------



## mischief32

I actually got the rates thru 12/25.


----------



## johde

It's interesting, at least right now, the few dates I look at in December, Cabana Bay didn't have APH rates available.  The other resorts did though.


----------



## pcstang

johde said:


> It's interesting, at least right now, the few dates I look at in December, Cabana Bay didn't have APH rates available.  The other resorts did though.



I'm still not seeing them for Christmas week. Guess I'll keep checking.


----------



## mischief32

If you put a check out date past 12/26 the dates do not appear. I got aph rates for 12/22-26 but had to book a seperate reservation for night of 12/26 to take advantage of aph rates. Saved 1200


----------



## pcstang

Ah, I see it know. Guess I didn't read the previous posters response very well. Went ahead and booked the 20th thru the 26th to get the APH rate. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## disneybirds

Thanks for all the great info!  I booked 12/22 at Loews Royal Pacific and saved $200.  It was cheaper than Cabana Bay which doesn't seem to have APR.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## indyannamom

I tried searching for the info and this thread was as close as I could get...
     Does anyone happen to know when the APH rates for January will be available?


----------



## peel

Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any predictable release date schedule.  Frustrating!

If you happen to come across dates for January, don't forget to post here!


----------



## johde

I just checked and APH rates are available through it looks like 2/11.  For my dates, the rate I have from Orbitz with stay more and save  + code is still better though.


----------



## lcvb

Thanks for the heads up. Just changed my January booking to the AP rate.


----------



## muffyn

johde said:


> I just checked and APH rates are available through it looks like 2/11.  For my dates, the rate I have from Orbitz with stay more and save  + code is still better though.



yea well. forget that.........
i have been checking every few days to GET my reservations changed to APH rates for feb 8th +...  just called & NOPE. they are SOLD OUT for APH rate. (well unless you want a club room that is still higher than regular room rate)
dang it!!! I had no problem the last 2 years booking in november for APH in feb.
they only have so many rooms to let for APH so they will NOT change your ressie to a APH rate.


----------



## bumbershoot

Keep checking. Things can change.


----------



## damo

muffyn said:


> yea well. forget that.........
> i have been checking every few days to GET my reservations changed to APH rates for feb 8th +...  just called & NOPE. they are SOLD OUT for APH rate. (well unless you want a club room that is still higher than regular room rate)
> dang it!!! I had no problem the last 2 years booking in november for APH in feb.
> they only have so many rooms to let for APH so they will NOT change your ressie to a APH rate.



That doesn't sound right.  Keep checking as it sounds like perhaps the full roll out hasn't happened yet.  AP rate rooms for early February just don't sell out that quickly.


----------



## RMulieri

Geez..The APH for my dates in Jan are HIGHER than the SMSM rate I have for the same dates...


----------



## peel

johde said:


> I just checked and APH rates are available through it looks like 2/11.  For my dates, the rate I have from Orbitz with stay more and save  + code is still better though.



Thanks, johde!  I checked this morning and I found APH rates through 2/13, so I've updated the first post to reflect it.  Hey, this thread is doing its job!


----------



## johde

RMulieri said:


> Geez..The APH for my dates in Jan are HIGHER than the SMSM rate I have for the same dates...



My SMSM rate was $104 (before Orbitz discount) for a standard Tower rooms at Cabana Bay Jan. 6-11.  There was no Standard rooms at Cabana Bay available but they had Pool View Tower Room for $100.  The Discounts at Cabana Bay at that time were for Suites.  They had Suites for $105.   If I didn't have my current rate, even as a solo, for $5 extra I'd book a suite so I'd have a couch to sit on and a Microwave.   A few weeks later they have Standard Tower rooms for $79 a night.  That comes close to my rate.


----------



## RMulieri

johde said:


> My SMSM rate was $104 (before Orbitz discount) for a standard Tower rooms at Cabana Bay Jan. 6-11.  There was no Standard rooms at Cabana Bay available but they had Pool View Tower Room for $100.  The Discounts at Cabana Bay at that time were for Suites.  They had Suites for $105.   If I didn't have my current rate, even as a solo, for $5 extra I'd book a suite so I'd have a couch to sit on and a Microwave.   A few weeks later they have Standard Tower rooms for $79 a night.  That comes close to my rate.



I booked a Deluxe,Club level queen at Portofino at $305/night for the SMSM rate..The APH rate for the same dates, same room is $324 / night...Guess APH is not always cheaper


----------



## WVMomof3

Sorry, I have tried to look, but can't find it.  What exactly is SMSM?  Can anyone get it?


----------



## carmelhp

WVMomof3 said:


> Sorry, I have tried to look, but can't find it.  What exactly is SMSM?  Can anyone get it?



Yes, it's the "stay more, save more" rate that is to encourage at least, I think, a four day stay.


----------



## rstout01

APH rates for our stay in January are also higher than the SMSM rate...Wow.  I guess I'll keep checking to see if maybe they come down.


----------



## Bluer101

rstout01 said:


> APH rates for our stay in January are also higher than the SMSM rate...Wow.  I guess I'll keep checking to see if maybe they come down.



Most of the time yes, smsm is better than AP or FL rate.


----------



## damo

Bluer101 said:


> Most of the time yes, smsm is better than AP or FL rate.



Depends on how long you are staying for.  For our recent stay in September the AP rate was much better than the SMSM rate.


----------



## Syndrome

Were staying for 3 nights in December and the AP rate is cheaper for us than the SMSM by $90. per night. The AP rate saved us $130 per night over the seasonal (rack) rate. This is for a suite, but a savings of almost $400. for 3 nights is OK in my book. Well worth investing in at least 1 AP vs a regular park ticket .


----------



## damo

muffyn said:


> yea well. forget that.........
> i have been checking every few days to GET my reservations changed to APH rates for feb 8th +...  just called & NOPE. they are SOLD OUT for APH rate. (well unless you want a club room that is still higher than regular room rate)
> dang it!!! I had no problem the last 2 years booking in november for APH in feb.
> they only have so many rooms to let for APH so they will NOT change your ressie to a APH rate.



PBH has an APH rate of $189 for those dates.

HRH has an APH rate of $184 for those dates.

Perhaps Royal Pacific is having a large conference or something at that time and there is a room shortage.  There don't seem to be any standard rooms left at any rate.


----------



## C&B Young

We're saving $30/night at the Hard Rock (Garden View) in early February with the AP rate vs. the SMSM rate.


----------



## muffyn

damo said:


> That doesn't sound right.  Keep checking as it sounds like perhaps the full roll out hasn't happened yet.  AP rate rooms for early February just don't sell out that quickly.



i know... i called 5 times since last night. there are not any queens or kings avail for that week in feb. they tell me a convention must have booked, but cannot confirm it to me.
 when they get to ONLY a certain amount of rooms left in the categories they stop the aph rates.
there ARE aph rates for other rooms,  & also at other resorts, but NOTHING cheaper than the regular rate of $238 of a queen that week.  so am thinking of alternating with going to cabana beach.

reservations tell me to keep punching in the aph rate in the online system, if it pps up , then call them.


----------



## muffyn

damo said:


> PBH has an APH rate of $189 for those dates.
> 
> HRH has an APH rate of $184 for those dates.
> 
> Perhaps Royal Pacific is having a large conference or something at that time and there is a room shortage.  There don't seem to be any standard rooms left at any rate.



yes, the ressie person went through all the options with us.. BUT on monday we cannot change our stay, as we turned in "points" for this day,and cannot change it. I needed tuesday night then at RPH.   then decided to add a sunday.
our kids are coming on monday/tues... but i had hoped the pricing would have gone down as past years.
  sooooo  i 'think' i will stay sunday night at cabana beach (dont need park perk for sunday)  mon/tue at RPH ,, & kids ( well they are adults) mon/tue at cabana beach.


IF it wasn't for that monday night we have to stay at rph, i would have moved to one of the others.


----------



## damo

muffyn said:


> i know... i called 5 times since last night. there are not any queens or kings avail for that week in feb. they tell me a convention must have booked, but cannot confirm it to me.
> when they get to ONLY a certain amount of rooms left in the categories they stop the aph rates.
> there ARE aph rates for other rooms,  & also at other resorts, but NOTHING cheaper than the regular rate of $238 of a queen that week.  so am thinking of alternating with going to cabana beach.
> 
> reservations tell me to keep punching in the aph rate in the online system, if it pps up , then call them.



Ya, there is something going on at RPR that has booked up all the standard rooms.  It is really rare to have no standard rooms left for a date that far away.


----------



## scrabblegirl

For the record, I called on 10/9/14, and the AAA rates were not available for February yet. I know some of you check for both, so I thought I would save you a call. 

I was able to get the AP rate for our dates, though, thanks to this thread! We went from reserving RPR club earlier this year, to HRH Deluxe because we added a person a couple months ago, then PBH club yesterday because it was just slightly higher with similar sq ft. So my vision for this vacation has changed so much, I don't know what to expect anymore. And just when my vacation ticker gets to the middle, I've had to reset it again!

And I REALLY would rather stay at Cabana Bay anyway, if it weren't for the express pass!


----------



## peel

Have fun, scrabblegirl!  Your plans sure have evolved!


----------



## muffyn

well, i find out things change day by day. really with no hope after checking last week for APH rates for FEB. I still checked everyday. (At RPH)

THEN last night about 2 am sunday feb 8th became avail for  $159!  so i booked a room online at that price, & called this afternoon to cancel the $239 room i already had booked ( did not want to chance losing the APH room rate).  I also checked  my other rooms for mon/tues but they were still at $239.
 but this afternoon ( before I called to cancel the regular rate for sunday) i checked again for rate changes & found that tues nite had dropped to $159.
monday night is the sticker,,they do have a waterview queen at $189, but don't feel like switching rooms back & forth.  was told to just keep checking.

btw, she told me that all 4 resorts are almost to capacity this month! they were surprised that the Halloween nites are doing so well this year.


----------



## kmermaid

Can you book two rooms with one AP?


----------



## damo

kmermaid said:


> Can you book two rooms with one AP?



If it is your family and children in that second room, then yes.  If it is for another set of adults and children, then no.


----------



## muffyn

kmermaid said:


> Can you book two rooms with one AP?



As Damo said , no. I tried.
but, the AP is not that much more than a 4 day pass, so in or case we will have an AP for both my hubby & we, & I booked 2 rooms  one in each of our names for family.

of curse you can roll the dice,, & book without.I have read numerous posts they never ask to see your AP (myself included).


----------



## kmermaid

I will have my daughter who also has an AP but she will 20 not 21, but the other person in the room (her friend) will be 22, will that work?


----------



## damo

kmermaid said:


> I will have my daughter who also has an AP but she will 20 not 21, but the other person in the room (her friend) will be 22, will that work?



Yup.  Put the reservation is her friend's name.  As long as someone in the room has an AP it is fine.


----------



## kmermaid

Awesome thanks Damo again!


----------



## princesspeaony

Ugh! It's been FOREVER and still no more aph rates for later February...what's up Loews!?!


----------



## Amyshubby

princesspeaony said:


> Ugh! It's been FOREVER and still no more aph rates for later February...what's up Loews!?!





I agree!  I'm waiting to book mid Feb for two nights at RPR and I'm trying to see if it makes sense to buy an annual pass to get the discount on the rooms and 4 tix to Blue Man group, or just get the room on Orbitz!


----------



## bas71873

How far in advance do APH rates tend to be released?  We are looking at an early June 2015 stay and an early December 2015 stay.


----------



## damo

bas71873 said:


> How far in advance do APH rates tend to be released?  We are looking at an early June 2015 stay and an early December 2015 stay.



It varies and they release them in chunks.


----------



## ZooKeeper13

We leave in 8 days and after stalking the Loews website for months...finally got the APH rate!!  I'm so excited!    I really thought this was going to be the first time that we weren't go to get it. I'm sooo relieved.


----------



## thebigkahuna

We are trying to go next weekend & the rates for Florida resident and or Annual Passholder are CrAzY!!!!
I guess I missed my window for booking, because I'm just not willing to pay $300.00 a night for the RPR. 

*shrugs*


----------



## bas71873

thebigkahuna said:


> We are trying to go next weekend & the rates for Florida resident and or Annual Passholder are CrAzY!!!!
> I guess I missed my window for booking, because I'm just not willing to pay $300.00 a night for the RPR.
> 
> *shrugs*



I don't think those are the FL nor AP rates you are seeing.  I think you are seeing seasonal rates and I guess that means FL and AP rates are sold out...


----------



## damo

thebigkahuna said:


> We are trying to go next weekend & the rates for Florida resident and or Annual Passholder are CrAzY!!!!
> I guess I missed my window for booking, because I'm just not willing to pay $300.00 a night for the RPR.
> 
> *shrugs*



Weekend of Nov. 14-17 is $179/night APH rate.

This weekend Nov. 7-10 is $214/night APH rate.


----------



## thebigkahuna

it must have been something I was entering in wrong - found AP rates when I looked tonight. thanks guys!!!


----------



## TLPL

I saw APH rate is available online now for stay till February 12, 2015. It is better rate than their current Epic sale deal.


----------



## crostorfer

I had booked a trip to Cali, but the kiddo is pretty insistent on going back to Orlando, at least until the WWoHP Hollywood is open. I'm keeping my eyes open for March APH rates.


----------



## princesspeaony

Checked twice tonight for feb 18 and nada.


----------



## natebenma

princesspeaony said:


> Checked twice tonight for feb 18 and nada.



I'm looking for Feb 16-20, so if I see something for that range I'll post here to let you know.


----------



## princesspeaony

Thanks! That's nice of you!! I'm cringing seeing people say how they won't pay $300 for rooms there, and we've got a rate waay over that. Sigh.


----------



## natebenma

princesspeaony said:


> Thanks! That's nice of you!! I'm cringing seeing people say how they won't pay $300 for rooms there, and we've got a rate waay over that. Sigh.



We have 4 nights booked @ $350 per night, so we are really anxious to hear about a discount.


----------



## Rags

Waiting for  May rates. I think I will be waiting awhile


----------



## Rags

Waiting for  May rates. I think I will be waiting awhile


----------



## buzzrelly

I called a couple days ago and they told me the rates for April should be available sometime in December.  Does this sound right to y'all?


----------



## Rags

Waiting for May rates!!! Fingers crossed


----------



## Ephany

Am hoping for a discount for the first weekend in March. Thought it was early enough to avoid spring break, but apparently not.


----------



## Syndrome

Just wanted to check in. We are at RPR in a JP suite (nice suite btw, #3500) 
During check-in, they did not even ask for our AP. Didnt seem to care to much about it  . I even asked if they needed to see it , and they didn't care. 

Just an FYI.


----------



## daraus

What does April APH rates usually run? At RPR


----------



## buzzrelly

daraus said:


> What does April APH rates usually run? At RPR



I have had a reservation since September and I got $404/night.  It's crazy when I look at all the rates everyone else is getting. I must be doing something wrong!


----------



## damo

daraus said:


> What does April APH rates usually run? At RPR



You can check out the date and rate threads.  There are threads for the past several years.


----------



## bwp241

12 - 15 Mar APH Rate 254 standard room Hard Rock


----------



## gatordoc

Just made an APH res at Hard Rock for the first weekend in May, $215/night.  All the Universal hotels were available.


----------



## buckeev

buzzrelly said:


> I have had a reservation since September and I got $404/night.  It's crazy when I look at all the rates everyone else is getting. I must be doing something wrong!



What's your date and hotel?


----------



## bas71873

gatordoc said:


> Just made an APH res at Hard Rock for the first weekend in May, $215/night.  All the Universal hotels were available.




Thanks.  Just playing with dates looks like APH rates are available through mid-May.  I'm still waiting for the beginning of June .  BUT, at least I get to book my flights on SW today when those dates are released.  Baby steps on planning this trip I guess


----------



## Rags

Just checked for RPR dates May 2nd thru May 7th the aph rate is 278 per night!!!!!!! So glad we reserved the room months ago at 200  average per night stay more play moe rate.

Does anyone think that the aph rates will come down?


----------



## natebenma

Thanks for the posts everyone.  I have been checking the Universal site almost every day for the past couple of months for an APH rate for a room at the Hard Rock for 4 nights in Feb.  Nothing showed up, but after seeing these posts, I called, and we changed our reservation to club level for the same rate we had booked a regular room through stay more play more.  

So Feb 16-20, Club Level, 2 Queens, $359

Has anyone seen a reduced APH rate for standard rooms (non-club) during that period?


----------



## buzzrelly

natebenma said:


> Thanks for the posts everyone.  I have been checking the Universal site almost every day for the past couple of months for an APH rate for a room at the Hard Rock for 4 nights in Feb.  Nothing showed up, but after seeing these posts, I called, and we changed our reservation to club level for the same rate we had booked a regular room through stay more play more.
> 
> So Feb 16-20, Club Level, 2 Queens, $359
> 
> Has anyone seen a reduced APH rate for standard rooms (non-club) during that period?




OMG! That's a great deal! That's less than we are paying in April for Non-Club level! I hope they release some April rates soon!


----------



## buzzrelly

buckeev said:


> What's your date and hotel?



Royal Pacific, April 9th-12th.

I don't know what's going onthe previous poster said the rates are out through May but I am not seeing them for April???


----------



## natebenma

buzzrelly said:


> Royal Pacific, April 9th-12th.
> 
> I don't know what's going onthe previous poster said the rates are out through May but I am not seeing them for April???



Try calling Universal Resorts directly.  I didn't see the rate I was looking for but when I called, they offered the club level APH discount.


----------



## buzzrelly

natebenma said:


> Try calling Universal Resorts directly.  I didn't see the rate I was looking for but when I called, they offered the club level APH discount.



I just calledmy dates are blacked out. Blackout dates are from March 27th to April 11thof course!!  Grrrrrr!!


----------



## peel

I updated the first post to "Mid-May", if anyone comes up with an actual date let me know and I'll revise it.  Thanks!


----------



## tinkerbell313

The APH rates for April 16 to 21 at Portifino-Gardenview standard room averages $209 a night. That's the rate I have with Cheaptickets.   Will it go down even more?


----------



## kmermaid

I wanted two rooms at HRH for my one night stay in March but they had no standard rooms left for my date with the AP rate.  So I book RPH standard and got three rooms with AP for what they were offering AP at the HRH (deluxe room) for two rooms.  Rate for RPH was $229.50 with tax.  HRH deluxe was $347.63 with tax.


----------



## mcgregml

I can find APH rates for May 21 but not May 22.  Looks like that is where the cutoff is.

Anxiously awaiting the release of June dates!


----------



## peel

mcgregml said:


> I can find APH rates for May 21 but not May 22.  Looks like that is where the cutoff is.



Thank you!  I updated the first post.


----------



## angryduck71

I was playing around with it, and looked like the APH rate in May was higher than the seasonal rate, and MUCH higher than the stay more rate.


----------



## Syndrome

So what is the deal with AP rates for 2 rooms ? 
We are doing some planning for early August , and will need to stay at HRH, RPR or PBR for 3 nights with 7 total ........ 2 adults , 4 adult "kids" and 1 13 y/o kid .
Was looking at some of the BIG suites, but ouch ! 
Thinking of getting 1 king room, and 1 double queen room .......hopefully connecting. Can I book the reservation and just show them the adults AP's X 2 if they ask (they didnt even ask to see them last week) ? It would make things easier if we didnt need to book the rooms separate to keep things on the same reservation ..........and hopefully have the rooms connecting ! 

Whats the chances of getting a good AP rate for early August .........is that normally a good time to get good rates or is it blocked out? 


We just returned and were blown away by the HP stuff, and everyone wants to go back ..........and bring friends this time  
Thanks !


----------



## maryann4086

I had a suite booked at Portofino from April 30 through May 3, got the Stay more rate. Called today for the APH rate and saved over $500. Definitely makes the annual pass worth it.


----------



## vicki_c

If I put in APH on the booking engine but when I continue on and pick the room I want (a deluxe room at HRH) and there it shows "seasonal rate", does that mean there is no APH rate available?

This wouldn't surprise me as it is the week before Easter so I assume there may be no APH available.  My current reservation also shows "seasonal rate".  We're only staying 3 nights.

As it stands, the rate I can see online now is $20/night MORE than my reservation rate.  I just want to make sure I am not doing something wrong in trying to look it up.  I was really hoping for an APH discount, though.  :-(

OH! I just saw buzz's post above - missed that in my notifications somehow - yes, my dates are blacked out then as well.  Never mind.  Oh well.  At least I'm saving $20/night over if I had waited and booked it now.  Now -- should I even bother getting one AP?  New decision, but I'm thinking not.


----------



## lisahere

I just booked RPR standard 2 Queen 5/10-5/15 for $174 with AP rate.

The week of 5/3-5/8 they did not have standard room at RPR, but they had club level at rate of $274.  Portofino garden view at 239.

Lisa


----------



## buzzrelly

vicki_c said:


> If I put in APH on the booking engine but when I continue on and pick the room I want (a deluxe room at HRH) and there it shows "seasonal rate", does that mean there is no APH rate available?
> 
> This wouldn't surprise me as it is the week before Easter so I assume there may be no APH available.  My current reservation also shows "seasonal rate".  We're only staying 3 nights.
> 
> As it stands, the rate I can see online now is $20/night MORE than my reservation rate.  I just want to make sure I am not doing something wrong in trying to look it up.  I was really hoping for an APH discount, though.  :-(
> 
> OH! I just saw buzz's post above - missed that in my notifications somehow - yes, my dates are blacked out then as well.  Never mind.  Oh well.  At least I'm saving $20/night over if I had waited and booked it now.  Now -- should I even bother getting one AP?  New decision, but I'm thinking not.



It's so disappointing, isn't it!? I'm not getting the APH now eitherseems pointless since I know I won't be getting back by the next year. I thought about changing hotels altogether, but I really want the FOTL pass. So I'm just going to suck it up and pay more than everyone else on the PLANET! Except you, of course 
LOL! At least I've already paid for 2 of the 3 nights so we don't have a huge bill to look forward to!


----------



## vicki_c

buzzrelly said:


> It's so disappointing, isn't it!? I'm not getting the APH now eitherseems pointless since I know I won't be getting back by the next year. I thought about changing hotels altogether, but I really want the FOTL pass. So I'm just going to suck it up and pay more than everyone else on the PLANET! Except you, of course
> LOL! At least I've already paid for 2 of the 3 nights so we don't have a huge bill to look forward to!



Yeah, I've only paid for one night so far. Still have overall sticker shock. At least my Disney portion of the trip is on DVC points with APs.


----------



## ultimate_ed

Hey gang, 

We're returning to Universal this summer.  Thanks to you fine folks, I was able to take advantage of the APH discount for our stay at the Portofino.

I'm hoping to do so again this summer, but as everyone knows, June APH rates aren't available yet.

We're going after a 7 night Fantasy cruise, so we'll be at Universal June 27th through July 1st.    We leave on Wedensday and the July 4th holiday falls that following Saturday.  Do you guys think I'm in danger of it being a blackout period for that week? 

I've been searching through old threads to see what I could find on previous years, but didn't have any luck so far.


----------



## bumbershoot

I'm not an expert in going during busybusy times.  Not at all.  So it's possible the rates won't ever show up for busier times.

But for the dates I do book for, I know that you just have to keep on checking.  Prices change as time goes on, and prices don't *always* go up.  Our dates start 1/5 and rooms that were sold out months ago are coming back up.  I was just able to switch my King room to a 2Queen room (thank goodness).  APH is still higher than SMSM rates for my dates, but I'm still checking, just in case.  

And even though SMSM is still better, a month or more ago the APH rate was nearly $100 more for the same room, and now it's $10 more.  I'm holding out hope!


----------



## ultimate_ed

After posting, I did start digging through the 2014 date and rate thread.  I found a few that indicated APH rates with booking dates that covered the 4th of July.

Now that Southwest opened the booking window for the summer, I've got my flight setup and have entered the serious monitoring mode to get everything else booked.  I'll definitely be checking regularly to see if/when APH shows for the end of June.


----------



## mymankeith

I have never booked using APH rates, but I will be for next September...and I was wondering, do APH rates fluctuate?  I see people posting what they paid with APH rates, and sometimes, some are cheaper than others at the same hotel for the same room.  Does time of year make the difference??  I just want to be prepared to get the best rate.


----------



## Blue32

mymankeith said:


> I have never booked using APH rates, but I will be for next September...and I was wondering, do APH rates fluctuate?  I see people posting what they paid with APH rates, and sometimes, some are cheaper than others at the same hotel for the same room.  Does time of year make the difference??  I just want to be prepared to get the best rate.



Yes, it does.


----------



## EmilieK

I finally got an ap rate for my dates for RPR ( february 9th to 14th ) have been looking for months and finally were able to book it. 

Got a rate of 205 for the weeknights and 299 for the weekend, my previous stay more save more rate were 225 for the weeknights and 350 for the weekend


----------



## peel

Bumping this thread so we can keep it up to date.  Has anyone found APH rates past May yet?  I haven't checked since I came back from my own trip.


----------



## larslovesyou

Just Checked. Still only until May 21st.


----------



## bas71873

peel said:


> Bumping this thread so we can keep it up to date.  Has anyone found APH rates past May yet?  I haven't checked since I came back from my own trip.



Nothing yet.  I check everyday for our early June trip.


----------



## EvilQueenLiz

larslovesyou said:


> Just Checked. Still only until May 21st.





bas71873 said:


> Nothing yet.  I check everyday for our early June trip.



This is something that I feel Universal has to work on. I had the Disney hotel portion of my trip booked months before they finally released the APH rates for Universal. At least 6 months out would be helpful. 8-10 would be better.


----------



## peel

Totally agree with you.  They at least need to stick to some kind of schedule so we can have an accurate idea of when to start checking for rates.


----------



## mcgregml

Still checking daily myself and still nothing after May 21.  Sigh...

Hopefully June will go up soon.


----------



## Momw/aplan

I just scored an APH rate of $174 a night at RPR for June 1-5!!!! Been checking every day, and it finally popped up this morning. Didn't believe my eyes at first. Lol. 

New rates are also up for CB and PB, but still just showing SMSM rates at HR.


----------



## bas71873

Momw/aplan said:


> I just scored an APH rate of $174 a night at RPR for June 1-5!!!! Been checking every day, and it finally popped up this morning. Didn't believe my eyes at first. Lol.
> 
> New rates are also up for CB and PB, but still just showing SMSM rates at HR.



I'm not seeing any AP rates for any of the hotels at all for June 5-9???   Seems they stopped at June 4.  ARGGGGGG!   Why would they only release just a few more weeks? Although, I think my cheap tickets rate for a 2 queen delux at HRH is going to be hard to beat.


----------



## pandamom

Dang, was out all yesterday so missed the lowest rated rooms but was able to snag LRP waterview for APH rate of $204 on 6/2.


----------



## macraven

bas71873 said:


> I'm not seeing any AP rates for any of the hotels at all for June 5-9???   Seems they stopped at June 4.  ARGGGGGG!   Why would they only release just a few more weeks? Although, I think my cheap tickets rate for a 2 queen delux at HRH is going to be hard to beat.



_try calling a few times during the week as reservations would have that ap rate up before you see it on the website.
once that happens, the ap rate rooms could go quickly...

you won't get the same TM each time you call so don't be shy to spend more time on the phone to snag the AP when they are released.

if you find out that you booked with a better rate, you'll sleep better then._


----------



## ZachnElli

I just called for Memorial Day weekend and there are no APH rates for that weekend,  I see the $204 rate if I add it to the end of our trip instead of the beginning,  but that doesn't really work for us.


----------



## bas71873

macraven said:


> _try calling a few times during the week as reservations would have that ap rate up before you see it on the website.
> once that happens, the ap rate rooms could go quickly...
> 
> you won't get the same TM each time you call so don't be shy to spend more time on the phone to snag the AP when they are released.
> 
> if you find out that you booked with a better rate, you'll sleep better then._



Thanks.  I called.  Nothing yet.  I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## peel

Thanks to everyone for reporting their findings!  I updated the first post.


----------



## chabs

Anyone else waiting for August?  We need to decide where we are staying before the rates come out. HR is tempting with the new rooms, but we do love the Portofino.  Been staying at RP last couple of one-nighters due to price so we won't stay there unless the rates are really cheap.  We need 2 rooms so cost might make the difference.


----------



## Lewdannie

Is there any benefit or need to book a room at non-Annual Pass rates while waiting for the AP rates to appear?  We are staying in late September


----------



## macraven

Lewdannie said:


> Is there any benefit or need to book a room at non-Annual Pass rates while waiting for the AP rates to appear?  We are staying in late September



_if it were me, i would book at the general public discount rate now and modify your rate when the AP rates come out._
_any money you over pay would be credited to your account so you don't lose any of it._

_hhn will begin the end of september and that hard ticket event can fill up a lot of rooms._
_hrh only has 650 rooms and they go fast._
_people that attend hhn book early to make sure they are set with a room._

_and, the standard rooms go first usually for those that do hhn and want to cut some corners on savings/budgeting for a lower cost room._
_i go yearly in early october and book a suite in advance._
_i like having the extra living room and i go solo......_
_i just like having a lot of space_

_i booked november 1st last year and all set now._
_i'm just waiting for the AP rates to be released so i can call to have my rate adjusted on my reservation._
_AP and AAA rated rooms go quickly._

_the benefit to book early makes it possible for you to have the room type and hotel of our choice._


_i have read posts that said they waited for the ap rate to be released for their dates but when they called to book a certain room type or hotel, the AP rates had already filled up._
_that is the main reason that i book in advance and not wait until they are released._
_i already have the SMSM discounted rate in case there is a run on the rooms and i can't get the better ap room rate._


----------



## Lewdannie

macraven said:


> _if it were me, i would book at the general public discount rate now and modify your rate when the AP rates come out._



Thanks for that, good advice.  Just to check, we can call them and they will apply the AP rate (once released) to an already booked (and paid for) room?

Regards


----------



## Bluer101

Lewdannie said:


> Thanks for that, good advice.  Just to check, we can call them and they will apply the AP rate (once released) to an already booked (and paid for) room?
> 
> Regards



Yes, as long as your exact dates and room time are avalible at time of modification.

Most of us book the room no matter the cost. Then keep checking daily. If nothing comes up a week before then you can make the desision then to cancel and get your money back or just go as planned.


----------



## chmurf

when you call to adjust the rate to AP, do you need to have an active AP ?

I have purchased a preferred AP at the beginning of the month, and I received it (fedex) but I won't be able to activate it until october.
So, I'm tempted to book to lock the room, but will the TMs give me any trouble when I call with an inactive AP ?
I'm asking because I tried to register my AP online and it says my AP is expired ...  I think that's probably because it's not active yet.
Could anyone advise ?
thanks


----------



## mcgregml

chmurf said:


> when you call to adjust the rate to AP, do you need to have an active AP ?



You do not need to have an active AP when you book the room.  The resort may or may not ask to see the AP when you check in.  As long as you can show them an active AP during your stay, you will be fine.


----------



## Kivara

I'm so confused, so I'm truly sorry if I ask questions that have been answered already!

We are going June 6-June 13. We have already booked & paid for our hotel (Royal Pacific.) We have already paid for our annual passes (the cheapest, I believe Power Pass.)

So, when the AP rates come out for June 6-13, if it's cheaper, we can just call the hotel and have them adjust it? Since we've paid in full for our hotel, do they refund us? If so, how?

Also, we didn't get travel insurance...can we still change to the AP rate if it's cheaper?

Thanks (and sorry again)


----------



## macraven

Kivara said:


> I'm so confused, so I'm truly sorry if I ask questions that have been answered already!
> 
> We are going June 6-June 13. We have already booked & paid for our hotel (Royal Pacific.) We have already paid for our annual passes (the cheapest, I believe Power Pass.)
> 
> So, when the AP rates come out for June 6-13, if it's cheaper, we can just call the hotel and have them adjust it? Since we've paid in full for our hotel, do they refund us? If so, how?
> 
> Also, we didn't get travel insurance...can we still change to the AP rate if it's cheaper?
> 
> _you can modify your room rate for the ap rate.
> not a problem.
> when asked for verification of the ap at the hotel, show it to them whenever you redeem the voucher.
> any over payment will go on a credit towards any charge backs you do while there.
> if there are none, your cc will be credited once you check out.
> 
> travel insurance is not required when you book a room.
> you will not have any conflict with that.
> 
> if you booked a package, you would have a fee for a change to your reservation._


----------



## rlduvall

I thought I was watching this thread pretty closely, but apparently missed that AP rates were out for late May.  I called and cheapest AP rates for our nights are PBH @ $294. per night.    Much higher than I was hoping.  I could get RPH with AAA rate @ $260. per night - still not great.  Is there any chance more AP rooms will become available or did I miss my chance?  With tickets and rooms, we are looking at around $1,200 for 2 nights.  Might just have to stick with Disney the whole trip this time.


----------



## bas71873

rlduvall said:


> I thought I was watching this thread pretty closely, but apparently missed that AP rates were out for late May.  I called and cheapest AP rates for our nights are PBH @ $294. per night.    Much higher than I was hoping.  I could get RPH with AAA rate @ $260. per night - still not great.  Is there any chance more AP rooms will become available or did I miss my chance?  With tickets and rooms, we are looking at around $1,200 for 2 nights.  Might just have to stick with Disney the whole trip this time.



What are your dates?  I just plugged in a date range of May 26 to June 3 for RPH using the APH rate and a rate of $209 came up for a 2 queen water view.....


----------



## macraven

rlduvall said:


> I thought I was watching this thread pretty closely, but apparently missed that AP rates were out for late May.  I called and cheapest AP rates for our nights are PBH @ $294. per night.    Much higher than I was hoping.  I could get RPH with AAA rate @ $260. per night - still not great.  Is there any chance more AP rooms will become available or did I miss my chance?  With tickets and rooms, we are looking at around $1,200 for 2 nights.  Might just have to stick with Disney the whole trip this time.



_book the room with the AAA rate,
if more ap rates become released to the public, you can call and modify your rate to the lower one._


----------



## rlduvall

bas71873 said:


> What are your dates?  I just plugged in a date range of May 26 to June 3 for RPH using the APH rate and a rate of $209 came up for a 2 queen water view.....



May 30 and 31st.  I checked what you had done and you are correct, but narrowing it down for my actual dates it shoots back up.  If I remember correctly, Universal isn't like Disney in that they will allow you to reserve a bunch of nights at the good rate and then cancel down to what you really need.  Seems like they are pretty date specific, but I will look into it and thanks for checking for me.


----------



## rlduvall

macraven said:


> _book the room with the AAA rate,
> if more ap rates become released to the public, you can call and modify your rate to the lower one._



I think I will.  Actually, after I looked at the numbers - booking with AAA discount and buying 2 + 1 through UCT instead of the Power Pass brings it to $850; not $1,200.  And since my son will be almost 17 *next* summer, he might not want to go with me anymore anyway so the Power Pass may not be necessary.


----------



## bas71873

rlduvall said:


> May 30 and 31st.  I checked what you had done and you are correct, but narrowing it down for my actual dates it shoots back up.  If I remember correctly, Universal isn't like Disney in that they will allow you to reserve a bunch of nights at the good rate and then cancel down to what you really need.  Seems like they are pretty date specific, but I will look into it and thanks for checking for me.



Check out cheaptickets.com too and sign up for their emails to keep watch on discount codes.  I booked a room for us at HRH with a 20% off code.  You have to pay in full at the time of booking, but it's fully refundable if I have to cancel up to 3 days before we check in.


----------



## rlduvall

bas71873 said:


> Check out cheaptickets.com too and sign up for their emails to keep watch on discount codes.  I booked a room for us at HRH with a 20% off code.  You have to pay in full at the time of booking, but it's fully refundable if I have to cancel up to 3 days before we check in.



Thanks for the info. I actually checked them last night when they were 10% off and this morning they are 20%.  But, the AAA rate is still a little lower.


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

I just called to see if there were any passholder rates for our dates, June 4-8.  I was told that if they weren't in the system now then they would not be offering any deals for that time-frame.  I'm not sure I got the best information because the phone rep very much wanted to make a reservation for me and was annoyed when I stated I already had a SMSM rate.
I will be out of touch with civilization soon while chaperoning a scouting trip in the wilderness and hoped for an AP rate before I left civilization...
Does this sound right to those more experienced with UOR - that there will be no discounts offered because they aren't in the system already?


----------



## bas71873

I booked through cheaptickets.Com with a 20% code back in December.  It was better than the SMSM rate at that time.   I did have to pay in full at the time of booking, but it's kind of nice having that part of the trip all paid off.  I'm suspecting since APH rates appear to stop on June 4, high season must kick in.  We check in the 5th.

ETA:  I just got an email from Cheaptickets this morning.  I changed my reservation and saved myself another $84.  I had to make a second booking and PIF, but I'll just cancel my original booking which was made on the same credit card.  20% off code is Escape and is good this week.


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

Now that packages (not AP discounts) are out for HHN, does that indicate that there won't be summer APH rates at all?
Can anyone with UOR AP rate experience speak to the likelihood that AP rates might be available the first half of June beyond the current June 5?


----------



## christophfam

FYI - they seemed to have lifted some of the blackout dates over spring break.  If you weren't able to find and aph earlier, check again now.


----------



## macraven

DVCkidsMOM said:


> Now that packages (not AP discounts) are out for HHN, does that indicate that there won't be summer APH rates at all?
> Can anyone with UOR AP rate experience speak to the likelihood that AP rates might be available the first half of June beyond the current June 5?



_i think they are doing that special hhn package to fill Cbay up early.
i don't think it will stop the ap rates for some of the dates for early and late summer.

could be that they are waiting to see what occupancy levels they could have in june.
if UO feels that rooms are not being booked fully, i can see them releasing AP rates for some of the early and late summer months.

keep checking for ap rates for the rest of this month and next.
wish you luck in grabbing a discount._


----------



## lynnfitz

Just saw some APH rates for Portofino-not HR or RP for August. The stay more rates were still better than the APH. We're going Aug 22-Sept 2nd and the APH rates showed up for those dates, just a few minutes ago. I'm still doing better with my cheaptickets code.


----------



## pas130

lynnfitz said:


> Just saw some APH rates for Portofino-not HR or RP for August. The stay more rates were still better than the APH. We're going Aug 22-Sept 2nd and the APH rates showed up for those dates, just a few minutes ago. I'm still doing better with my cheaptickets code.


Same here, I'm looking at 8/19-22 and there was only PBH (no CL which is what we were looking for)


----------



## Syndrome

We are looking for beginning of August , and we need a large suite with a king and queen combo room . There are no AP rates at all for any rooms the beginning of August so far. 
Hoping for a change, because we REALLY need the AP rate for one of those large suites to make this happen. Even with the AP rate the room we need is still about $700. per night ...............we will not be spending $1200 per night without the AP rate ! 
Come on AP rates !!!!


----------



## mygirlsmomma

Just got October 11-13 at hard rock club level.  Haven't seen a cheaptickets code that goes to October yet so this was the best I have found.  Better than SMSM. Went from $381 to $324 a night.


----------



## mymankeith

I just got APH for Sept 23 at RPR club level for $314!!!!  It wasn't there last night but was there this morning!!!


----------



## chmurf

just changed our rate to APH

oct 15th - oct 16th (1 night) RPR water view  $209+tax (2A+1C)

APH rates available until the end of october (at least)


----------



## HM

chmurf said:


> just changed our rate to APH
> 
> oct 15th - oct 16th (1 night) RPR water view  $209+tax (2A+1C)
> 
> APH rates available until the end of october (at least)



That's great.  I tried for Oct 9-13 and got an APH rate of $234 water. Expected better, we had $204 a night standard in this month.  We'll be going in mid-December instead (SMSM rate is $189 standard, so hoping for a better APH).


----------



## mymankeith

So this is the first time I will be staying at a Universal Resort....and I did get an APH rate today for my room, and my question is...is there a chance the rate will go even lower, or is this it.  Just wanted to know if I should keep checking. Thanks


----------



## lynnfitz

I was wondering the same thing...do the APH rates ever go down from where they are now?


----------



## peel

So maybe there are breaks this summer when no APH deals are offered.  Not sure how to update the first post now!


----------



## rlduvall

mymankeith said:


> So this is the first time I will be staying at a Universal Resort....and I did get an APH rate today for my room, and my question is...is there a chance the rate will go even lower, or is this it.  Just wanted to know if I should keep checking. Thanks



I missed when the late May APH rates came out by about a week.  They still have them, but it's like $712. for the parlor suite, etc.   I have been checking since February 27th and have yet to see a standard room APH rate become available for any of the big 3.  I will continue to look, but I finally bit the bullet and went with Cheaptickets 20% RPR.  Of course, your mileage may vary.


----------



## peel

I've updated the first post after entering dates into the Loews site for verification.
Here's what I came up with for APH availability:

NOW-JUNE 4 [reported blackout dates from April 5th - April 10th]
AUGUST 16 - OCTOBER 31

Does that look right to everyone?


----------



## Syndrome

peel said:


> So maybe there are breaks this summer when no APH deals are offered.  Not sure how to update the first post now!



I am really hoping they open something up for the summer soon. 
This is the FIRST time I remember something like this happening. We have always used our AP's for the room discount (kind of why we have been AP holders for so long) . We go in the summer quite a bit too !
Adding to our disappointment .......... this summer we are bringing friends, and will be a party of 7 and needed a AP rate on a large suite. Now we cant even get any AP rates for ANY rooms so far during the summer time frame ! WTH universal ! 
This may be the first year we stay of site and forgo the express pass perks .......oh the horror !!!! 
Will keep checking , but none too happy so far about this !


----------



## macraven

_i called when i saw the aph rates were available for october._
_i had booked early november last year for the king suite at rph._
_in mid january, i called to add another day to the ressie._

_the standard room rate in january was listed at $174._
_now that same room is listed as $191 for the same dates..._

_my SMSM rate is much better than the APH rate this time around._

_i book at the standard rate and get the upgraded suite at no additional costs under the YouFirst program._


_i'm disappointed that the ap rates aren't a deal like they have been over the past years._
_maybe since they have opened up that all ap's allow for room discounts, they aren't going to raise the % they have offered before._
_???_


----------



## macraven

peel said:


> I've updated the first post after entering dates into the Loews site for verification.
> Here's what I came up with for APH availability:
> 
> NOW-JUNE 4 [reported blackout dates from April 5th - April 10th]
> AUGUST 16 - OCTOBER 31
> 
> Does that look right to everyone?




l_ooks correct to me.
you've done fine!

there is a black out with the youfirst program that weekends are not eligible for room upgrades during hhn._


----------



## stormer

I have been checking every day.  We are staying at Hard Rock August 19-22.  The only AP rates available are for suites over $500 a night. No AP rates for regular rooms.  Could they be all gone already or are they only giving AP rates for suites? I am so bummed!


----------



## ptmmg

stormer said:


> I have been checking every day.  We are staying at Hard Rock August 19-22.  The only AP rates available are for suites over $500 a night. No AP rates for regular rooms.  Could they be all gone already or are they only giving AP rates for suites? I am so bummed!



I was wondering the same thing looking for the last week of August wanted club level do you think an AP rate will come out for that?


----------



## macraven

_when i looked at the site, rpr had standard rooms for availablity with the ap_


----------



## chabs

stormer said:


> I have been checking every day.  We are staying at Hard Rock August 19-22.  The only AP rates available are for suites over $500 a night. No AP rates for regular rooms.  Could they be all gone already or are they only giving AP rates for suites? I am so bummed!


 
I have to believe (and hope) that the regular rooms haven't been loaded yet.  We're looking for around the same time as you and want 2Q rooms.  If I see a 25% code for Cheaptickets come back, I will book that and hope that the AP rates come out and are cheaper.  We couldn't have missed them-I've been checking every day, several times a day.


----------



## lynnfitz

Has anyone ever called the hotel directly and ask if a AP rate is available that isn't listed on their website, (a different type of room). I'm looking at a suite at PBH, but it's not listed with the AP discount-is it worth a call??


----------



## chabs

lynnfitz said:


> Has anyone ever called the hotel directly and ask if a AP rate is available that isn't listed on their website, (a different type of room). I'm looking at a suite at PBH, but it's not listed with the AP discount-is it worth a call??


 
I just called and got the exact same rates (and room combinations) that I found on the website.  Looked at August 16-20.


----------



## macraven

_i look at the booking site in the beginning but i call to make my reservations.

many times the TM has info on available rooms before it is posted on the website.
people cancel all the time or change their dates around.

by calling, you have a decent chance of snagging the room you want instead of waiting for it to be posted on the site.

cancellations have to be done prior to 5 days out from the start of their booked stay.
sometimes you can get lucky and grab a last minute cancellation that comes available._


----------



## pas130

lynnfitz said:


> Has anyone ever called the hotel directly and ask if a AP rate is available that isn't listed on their website, (a different type of room). I'm looking at a suite at PBH, but it's not listed with the AP discount-is it worth a call??


 I called this morning to check, and I got a Villa Parlor Suite with connecting Deluxe 2Q CL room with the AP rate 8/19-23 I am over the moon. Probably cancelling HRH CL for this one


----------



## scooterx

pas130 said:


> I called this morning to check, and I got a Villa Parlor Suite with connecting Deluxe 2Q CL room with the AP rate 8/19-23 I am over the moon. Probably cancelling HRH CL for this one


Is this room something online or do i have to call in ?
This is the set-up i would like for my family of five.
I called yesterday and tried to get this or a similar set-up with club and the price made my jaw drop even with aph rate.
I wanted the extra space and club but not the $ 3600.00 for 3 nights.
But the lady on the phone sounded a little off with everything. Wondering if i should call back.


----------



## heidijanesmith

macraven said:


> _i called when i saw the aph rates were available for october._
> _i had booked early november last year for the king suite at rph._
> _in mid january, i called to add another day to the ressie._
> 
> _the standard room rate in january was listed at $174._
> _now that same room is listed as $191 for the same dates..._
> 
> _my SMSM rate is much better than the APH rate this time around._
> 
> _i book at the standard rate and get the upgraded suite at no additional costs under the YouFirst program._
> 
> 
> _i'm disappointed that the ap rates aren't a deal like they have been over the past years._
> _maybe since they have opened up that all ap's allow for room discounts, they aren't going to raise the % they have offered before._
> _???_



I booked in Jan for a garden view room HRH with a SMSM rate, total of $1112.00 Oct 6-10th. There is no garden view rooms with the APH rate this year, but they do have a pool view room APH rate for a total of $1109.00. I saved $3.00 and got a room view upgrade. The room views are not a big deal for our family, but I will take it.

I was hoping for garden view room APH rate this year, last year I saved quite a bit. The reservation lady suggest I keep checking the website to see if the garden view rooms get the APH discount in the future and I can rebook.


----------



## pas130

scooterx said:


> Is this room something online or do i have to call in ?
> This is the set-up i would like for my family of five.
> I called yesterday and tried to get this or a similar set-up with club and the price made my jaw drop even with aph rate.
> I wanted the extra space and club but not the $ 3600.00 for 3 nights.
> But the lady on the phone sounded a little off with everything. Wondering if i should call back.


I would TOTALLY call back. I asked for APH rates for a room with CL, she actually came up with the suites  Good luck!


----------



## macraven

mymankeith said:


> So this is the first time I will be staying at a Universal Resort....and I did get an APH rate today for my room, and my question is...is there a chance the rate will go even lower, or is this it.  Just wanted to know if I should keep checking. Thanks




_twice after i booked with the ap rate on past trips, the ap did drop for a brief time period.
so, i know that is possible.

both times it dropped for a few weeks and i called and had my original ap rate modified to the lower ap rate.
you need to call to modify your rate as it won't be adjusted to a lower rate unless you do so.



_


----------



## mexxican

So I'll be Blue level YouFirst after my May trip (1 nt Minion Suite before moving to WDW), and was looking at going back in Sept w/o the kids. It's the weekend before HHN starts so I should be able to get an upgrade right? I stayed at RP last time and will be at Portofino Bay soon. Which hotel is better for upgrades, assuming we get a standard King room?


----------



## macraven

_blue level can get an upgrade if one is available at the time of check in.

at rpr, book standard garden view, free upgrade would be water view at blue level.
_


----------



## Syndrome

Well this new NO-APH discounts for this summer is a real downer for us, and a game changer!  This is one of the main reasons we have AP's !
We had planned 4 days in a Portifino Parlor suite, with King AND queen bedrooms. Now because of the lack of APH discounts (which we were counting on) , we have now downgraded our stay to 2 nights at RPR in 2 standard rooms, instead of a large suite for 4 nights. Oh well, I guess we will be saving money now ! Now way are we paying rack rate for one of those high dollar suites.
Sad that Loews is not adding the AP rates for the summer , as we have always been used to budgeting knowing we would be getting the AP rates for some kind of room we would choose ............now nothing ???? Now we will be staying half the time and going back to Disney in a DVC villa instead !
Wouldn't even choose to stay on-site at Universal at all now due to the lack of AP rates, if it wasnt for the kids getting so used to the Express Pass benefits ! SO now we are down to 2 days in standard RPR rooms vs 4 days in a huge suite at Portifino .............Thanks Loews/Universal !!!


----------



## pmdeve

How do you check on their web site for APH rates?  Is it under code? Promotion?  I can't seem to be able to find them


----------



## Syndrome

pmdeve said:


> How do you check on their web site for APH rates?  Is it under code? Promotion?  I can't seem to be able to find them



Yes, you have to input APH in the code(if required) box when filling out the check availability tab. If nothing shows up, you are out of luck, and sometimes there are not even a lot of choices to be had for the APH discounts. Just have to try to get it as soon as they are released.


----------



## Bluer101

Syndrome said:


> Well this new NO-APH discounts for this summer is a real downer for us, and a game changer!  This is one of the main reasons we have AP's !
> We had planned 4 days in a Portifino Parlor suite, with King AND queen bedrooms. Now because of the lack of APH discounts (which we were counting on) , we have now downgraded our stay to 2 nights at RPR in 2 standard rooms, instead of a large suite for 4 nights. Oh well, I guess we will be saving money now ! Now way are we paying rack rate for one of those high dollar suites.
> Sad that Loews is not adding the AP rates for the summer , as we have always been used to budgeting knowing we would be getting the AP rates for some kind of room we would choose ............now nothing ???? Now we will be staying half the time and going back to Disney in a DVC villa instead !
> Wouldn't even choose to stay on-site at Universal at all now due to the lack of AP rates, if it wasnt for the kids getting so used to the Express Pass benefits ! SO now we are down to 2 days in standard RPR rooms vs 4 days in a huge suite at Portifino .............Thanks Loews/Universal !!!




Rates sometimes are released extremely late and we are still early this year. Even though it seems like they skipped right over the summer. Just keep checking and maybe they will release some. 

As for the standard rooms at RPR they are not bad. Yes, the suite at PBH is nice but as a Platnium member I'm glad I don't have to pay for it.


----------



## peel

Bumping, even though there probably won't be any new updates for a while!


----------



## macraven

_ap rates released last month thru october_


----------



## bas71873

Syndrome said:


> Well this new NO-APH discounts for this summer is a real downer for us, and a game changer!  This is one of the main reasons we have AP's !
> We had planned 4 days in a Portifino Parlor suite, with King AND queen bedrooms. Now because of the lack of APH discounts (which we were counting on) , we have now downgraded our stay to 2 nights at RPR in 2 standard rooms, instead of a large suite for 4 nights. Oh well, I guess we will be saving money now ! Now way are we paying rack rate for one of those high dollar suites.
> Sad that Loews is not adding the AP rates for the summer , as we have always been used to budgeting knowing we would be getting the AP rates for some kind of room we would choose ............now nothing ???? Now we will be staying half the time and going back to Disney in a DVC villa instead !
> Wouldn't even choose to stay on-site at Universal at all now due to the lack of AP rates, if it wasnt for the kids getting so used to the Express Pass benefits ! SO now we are down to 2 days in standard RPR rooms vs 4 days in a huge suite at Portifino .............Thanks Loews/Universal !!!



Try cheaptickets.com.  I saved 20% on a delux room at HRH.  Got an email today with a code...Spring20


----------



## peel

macraven said:


> _ap rates released last month thru october_



Right, that was my last update to the first post. I can't see that they'll go further out than that for a while, but you never know!


----------



## macraven

_sorry, i didn't go back and read other than this page.

don't remember what date last year the AP rates were released for november.
the smsm might be covered for the year 
do a dummy run on the darkside booking site and see if smsm shows up.

i'm sure you would be able to find it by using the search button in the hotel sections_


----------



## chabs

I saw yesterday that some new rooms were released at the Portofino.  I am looking for mid-August and there are now Bay View 2Q and King rooms available that were not before. I check every single morning, so with this new release I am hopeful that there will be more.  I'm debating about staying at the HR since we haven't been in a while, but will go where the best deal is.


----------



## GrumpyInOH

I was just able to score 2 rooms at PBR for June 11th for an APH rate of $234/ea.  The seasonal rate at RPR was $304.


----------



## peel

Thanks, @GrumpyInOH! I plugged dates into the Loews site and updated the first post to include 6/5-7/5 AP rates. The AP discounts for this time frame are currently only available at PBH.


----------



## ultimate_ed

Thanks for the heads up - I check my dates as well - Jun 27 to Jul 1.  Didn't have the bay view room that we booked available for APH, but did have an upgrade to the deluxe room for less than our bay view rate.  Saved about $300 and get a bigger room by the pools.  More than enough to offset the one annual pass.


----------



## holcomb-mania

Just scored an APH rate for our June 19-22 stay.  A few weeks ago I was told "not available", but checked website this afternoon and immediately called to re-book our stay.  Snagged PBH Club Level for $399, down from $539.  I only went on the site to look at downgrading our room to save money.  The AP was going to borderline pay for itself, but now it's a no-brainer.

So keep checking if you don't get them at first!


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Just checked for my November (10-15) dates.  Not available yet.  Still surprised that best rate at the 3 deluxes is at PBH at $249 with the SMSM rate.  HRH is $256 SMSM and RPR is $277 for a standard room at seasonal rate.


----------



## acpalmer

Just saw some AP rates at both Royal Pacific (suites only, nothing in a regular room) and Hard Rock (Pool View Room) for our dates of June 9-11.  So if you are traveling in summer and staying at RPR or HRH, you might check again to see if some AP rates have opened up in a category that you want!


----------



## peel

Thanks for the info, @acpalmer!

I went through the dates on the Loews site and updated the first page to reflect what I found.
APH rates are currently available at all 4 hotels from now through June 30. There are still APH rates at PBH July 1-5.


----------



## elaine amj

Still learning about APH rates. I am hoping for Labor Day weekend for RPR. Any chance or are they all released already? PBH is available but we want RPR (another family is joining us there). RPR's rates are actually higher with APH than they are on the website regularly.


----------



## macraven

_it can vary.

when one of the hotels starts to sell out on days, don't expect many discounts for that time period.


do check the site regularly, as hotel prices can and do change.

if blocks of hotel rooms are released back to the public, the hotel will move them so they can fill them.

one time i had a reservation made 9 months out.
10 days before my arrival date, aph rate dropped.
modified my room rate and saved a lot of money._


----------



## elaine amj

Thank you very much! Have a newly minted power pass and figure I have a lot to learn


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Any difference in the APH and Florida res rates?  Both $ amounts of discount and when they get released?  We are going in December and are eligible for both, I was just wandering which is usually first or better.


----------



## Bluer101

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Any difference in the APH and Florida res rates?  Both $ amounts of discount and when they get released?  We are going in December and are eligible for both, I was just wandering which is usually first or better.



Both rates are basically the same thing.


----------



## Jmariab64

Just an update: Royal Pacific and Portofino Bay both have AP rates for my stay from 7/20-7/22. RPR only has king rooms, right now, though.


----------



## Bluer101

Yep, just booked RPR for 6 days $239 garden king but with platinum I get the king suite.


----------



## peel

Thanks, @Jmariab64! I checked the Loews site and found that they've filled in most of the missing dates. I updated the first post.


----------



## prettypenguin

Just booked the PBH for fourth of july weekend for $269/n on a florida resident rate. SCORE! 
2 queen garden view - which is fine with me!


----------



## keliblue

When Should I start looking for December APH rates,  ?


----------



## Syndrome

We are OUT this summer .

Due to the lack of AP rates for the room type we really wanted in August (PBR Suite) . We are not willing to downgrade and pay lots more money for it. Lack of EVER offering Universal AP rates at Loews for our time frame has altered our vacation plan !
For the cost of our rooms ONLY at Universal (2 connecting RPR STANDARD rooms for 2 nights) , we are replacing it with a 2 bedroom Suite at Hilton Grand Sea World for 2 nights , and doing Discovery cove , Sea World and Aquatica for the same price as the rooms ALONE at RPR ! Yes, our thats the whole cost for 6 people going to Discovery Cove , Sea World and Aquatica AND a 2 bedroom Suite at Hilton Grand ............is about the same cost as the rooms alone at RPR Universal !

Sorry, Universal ...........AP holders we are no longer !


----------



## Melanie230

We just booked 2 rooms at the HRH for Labor Day weekend and got the APH rate.  Both rooms for 3 nights total was $1377.


----------



## Syndrome

OK ..................well isn't this special . I see Universal just released a bunch of AP rates for the summer months  .............finally . 
Hope it will help someone ..........cause it wont help us now as seen from my post above from a few days ago . 
We literally completely changed our plans for the summer because the Universal AP rates were never released for the summer months this year , and we couldn't wait much longer to come up with a plan "B" . 
So we are about 6 weeks away from our vacation ...........and NOW, universal releases the AP rates ???? WTH !!! 

Of coarse, the PBR suite we wanted has a great rate ...........NOW, after we just changed our plans days ago ! Thanks again Universal ! 
Oh well , plans are made and we are actually happier about our change of plans ........kids included !


----------



## Bluer101

Syndrome said:


> OK ..................well isn't this special . I see Universal just released a bunch of AP rates for the summer months  .............finally .
> Hope it will help someone ..........cause it wont help us now as seen from my post above from a few days ago .
> We literally completely changed our plans for the summer because the Universal AP rates were never released for the summer months this year , and we couldn't wait much longer to come up with a plan "B" .
> So we are about 6 weeks away from our vacation ...........and NOW, universal releases the AP rates ???? WTH !!!
> 
> Of coarse, the PBR suite we wanted has a great rate ...........NOW, after we just changed our plans days ago ! Thanks again Universal !
> Oh well , plans are made and we are actually happier about our change of plans ........kids included !



They release discounts when they are trying to fill rooms. There is no guarantee that they will release discounts especially during busy times. 

Just look at cruise prices, busy more expensive, slow great deals.


----------



## Syndrome

Bluer101 said:


> They release discounts when they are trying to fill rooms. There is no guarantee that they will release discounts especially during busy times.
> 
> Just look at cruise prices, busy more expensive, slow great deals.



I know ........guess I am just bitter about this. In all the years we have been going (have stayed at all of the deluxe Universal/ Loews resorts) and AP holders, we have NEVER run into a situation when we have not had an AP rate for our time frame in August. It was always released early, and easy to plan ahead . This year, I waited until 6 weeks before our trip, and only then had to make a change of plans because the AP rates were not yet released . Finally had to switch gears, and right after we did ........wham, the AP rates came out ! Of coarse the PBR suite we wanted has a great AP rate too ! 
Should have waited , but still excited about our change of plans .
May have to drop by Universal in October with our AP's !


----------



## peel

Sorry about your bad luck, @Syndrome, but thanks for the update. I revised the first post.


----------



## Moonwolf

So I just took a look at the APH rate for the night of Aug 5 and is it just me or is there not actually a discount for RPR? The rate with the discount is $328.80 and without it it's $329. Is the discount really only $0.20? That just seems strange. Do you think that should have been 20% and someone on the website coded it wrong? The discounted rates aren't showing up on Annual Passholder Hotel Benefits page yet for Aug 2-15.


----------



## damo

Moonwolf said:


> So I just took a look at the APH rate for the night of Aug 5 and is it just me or is there not actually a discount for RPR? The rate with the discount is $328.80 and without it it's $329. Is the discount really only $0.20? That just seems strange. Do you think that should have been 20% and someone on the website coded it wrong? The discounted rates aren't showing up on Annual Passholder Hotel Benefits page yet for Aug 2-15.



The APH room at that price is a King Suite.  Doesn't look like there are any regular rooms left at the APH rate.  The other room without the APH rate is a regular double queen/king room.


----------



## Moonwolf

damo said:


> The APH room at that price is a King Suite.  Doesn't look like there are any regular rooms left at the APH rate.  The other room without the APH rate is a regular double queen/king room.



Ah that makes sense. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## sandshal

Booked a double queen bay view room for the 12th August when they came out a week or so ago, just noticed they've released the garden view room so rebooked and saved myself nearly $50 - well worth the messing about.  Worth re-checking what's available every now and then


----------



## DogDoc94

FYI, this evening I was able to get the AP rate for Nov. 6-8 standard room at Royal Pacific


----------



## gatordoc

Just booked RPR for mid-December.  Both annual passholder and Florida resident rates available for all properties at that time.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Book RPR for Nov 21-25 at $174/night using APH code. Thanks for the info and updates!


----------



## kevdad

The rates for early December look great, wish we could make a trip happen.  If not for the whole having to work thing...

Does anyone know if they do AP rates for the first week in January?


----------



## luvallprincesses

We are planning to buy one Power Pass (we will not have a car. are not going during block out dates) in order to get the APH discount, and three other 3-day park to park passes for the rest of the family. How should I go about doing this?  Buying ahead of time online or when we arrive?  (Is there a discount on buying other tickets once obtaining/activating the AP?)  Does the AP need to be activated in a park prior to checking into the hotel?  Thank you!


----------



## Disney fan sandra

New to universal can anyone tell me if there is a discount rate for ap November 10th check out on 13th for cabana bay. Thinking about buying a pass for discount but don't want to if there is no discount.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Disney fan sandra said:


> New to universal can anyone tell me if there is a discount rate for ap November 10th check out on 13th for cabana bay. Thinking about buying a pass for discount but don't want to if there is no discount.


I went to their website and used the promotion code of APH to find the rates. You can do it without the APH code to compare.


----------



## crazywig

Thanks for the head's up, I booked the single night I needed at HRH for November 20th for $229.


----------



## Disney fan sandra

luvallprincesses said:


> I went to their website and used the promotion code of APH to find the rates. You can do it without the APH code to compare.


Thank you for the tip


----------



## saskdw

The PIN code I booked with is a better rate than APH for our dates in December.


----------



## corey0902

Sorry, I'm new to this.  I booked a pool view room through cheap tix back in May for the following dates Nov 8-12 for $942.  Now the APH rates are available.  The garden view room would be $873 and the pool view $1008.  We don't really plan to spend a lot of time in the room so I could care less about the view.  By the time I buy a AP the savings is $28.20.  So I would downgrade from a pool room to a garden room and only save $28.20.  Am I missing something?  Doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## peel

Sorry for the delay, folks. I've updated the first post to include dates through 12/18, which was the latest I found with APH rates.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

No AP rate for our nights in October, so Cheaptickets remains the lowest price I've found.


----------



## lynnfitz

Anybody ever have luck calling the resort for the APH rate if you don't see a room available on their website? Or does that mean that type of room is sold out??


----------



## natebenma

lynnfitz said:


> Anybody ever have luck calling the resort for the APH rate if you don't see a room available on their website? Or does that mean that type of room is sold out??



Yes, as a matter of fact, last night.  We missed the original APH offering at the Hard Rock for our stay next week.  I have checked the website a few times and called a couple of times but the best deal remained the Stay More Save More.  Last night when I checked, the SMSM rate had gone down, but it didn't list an APH rate when I put in the code.  I called the number for the Universal Resort to see if an APH rate was available.  It was, and we saved $80 per night for each of the 3 nights we are staying.


----------



## marylandteachergirl

Just got the ok to go back to Universal for three days pre-cruise in mid-May!!!!   So, so, so excited.  Taking my daughter.  Now I am hoping for APH rates for May.  I think I have a long wait.  

I have received two e-mails for pin codes, but they never come when I need them.   Stayed at RPH  and Portofino, this time we are looking at RPH again.  Love it there!  I guess I need to just check back here often.  It's good to be "back" on Disboards.


----------



## Rash

You may want to add the year to the dates in the first post. Since the thread was started in 2014, it may not be obvious what year you are referring to.


----------



## macraven

_thought Bluer started that new thread and did not go with an add on from the past,  for 2015.

different posters take the date rate thread over each year._


----------



## jessicag13

the last line in the available dates is nov. 29 through dec. 18- when more rates are released, will it just be an additional line of dates (like dec. 19 through jan. 2), or will it be a bunch of new lines (dec. 19 through jan. 2, then jan. 3 through jan. 17, etc.)?
i've only been looking into a universal trip the last few weeks (hoping to go to HP celebration, but only if i can grab a room with the aph discount), so i'm not sure how they've been released in the past.


----------



## DougK

Does anyone know when they will release AP rates for January and February 2016?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_start checking in october.
a few times in years past, they had them up in september.

2 years back, first noticed them in early november.

no consistant time period when they have been listed.._


----------



## chabs

AP rate is now available for Harry Potter weekend in case anyone is looking. I just booked Sun/Mon night at the Portofino (2Q garden) for $216/night.  Doesn't look like there is much for Friday though.


----------



## morgan5

Universal also just added AP rates for Christmas week as of this morning, for anyone looking.


----------



## peel

Sorry all, I haven't been around lately, and since I don't have any plans to visit Universal this thread has been pushed to the back of my brain. If anyone would like to take over for 2016 go for it!


----------



## LKMang

Question for those that have booked APH rates before - does inventory ever increase? Right now for my dates at the end of January, PBH only has club rooms available for APH discount, which would be nice but is unfortunately is out of our price range. RPR is available at $217/night which is better. Any chance of more rooms opening up at cheaper rates or is this it? Guessing I should book now just in case.


----------



## mischief32

They will release more inventory if rooms are not selling at regular rate but I would book to make sure I have a room.  You can always rebook if more rooms are released at the hotel you want.


----------



## haley's mom

ignore


----------



## Dollyrar

I just booked an APH rate for the first week of Feb 2016, for those waiting on these dates  Got a night at RPR on the 4th for $159, very happy!!


----------



## Chewbette

I'm waiting to see if there will be availabilities for the 13-17th February...Come on!


----------



## Bluer101

I got APH rate today at RPR for xmas weekend. They also show rates for PBH but more money.


----------



## beldred

Dollyrar said:


> I just booked an APH rate for the first week of Feb 2016, for those waiting on these dates  Got a night at RPR on the 4th for $159, very happy!!



Ah, I should have checked this thread more often! Been a few weeks. It's gone up some for that night now.   I guess I should snag one before it goes up again? This seems like the best rate unless you stay like 7 nights (we're only doing 3).  (And I can get the APH rate with a power pass right? First time!)


----------



## Dollyrar

beldred said:


> Ah, I should have checked this thread more often! Been a few weeks. It's gone up some for that night now.   I guess I should snag one before it goes up again? This seems like the best rate unless you stay like 7 nights (we're only doing 3).  (And I can get the APH rate with a power pass right? First time!)



Yep, Power Pass is fine for discount (that's what I have too). I did notice that whilst the Hard Rock Hotel was slightly more per night that week ($190 per night), they did have that price for between the Mon-Thurs 1st-4th (The RPR did not have this), so if you wanted a 3 night stay there instead, try fiddling around with some dates and see what comes up


----------



## FaithsWish

Just booked Feb 9-12th, 2016. King Suite.


----------



## cab0ad

Kinda new to this. When do you think June of 2016 will have APH rates? How do you know when they are released? How do you book it? Directly with hotel or through Universal's sight?


----------



## damo

cab0ad said:


> Kinda new to this. When do you think June of 2016 will have APH rates? How do you know when they are released? How do you book it? Directly with hotel or through Universal's sight?



Not until early spring.  They are released 3-4 months before.  You can book directly through both www.loewshotels.com or www.universalorlando.com using the code APH.  If you put in APH into the code box and no annual price fares comes up, then they have not been released or have already been sold out.


----------



## sassy2000

FYI: I have been looking for APH rates for Feb 7-12 on universal's site but they don't come up. I tried looking on loweshotels.com and they had APH discounts. Cabana Bay family suites were $114/night! They had APH rates for the other hotels too but I didn't check to see if they were better than the stay-more-save-more rate.


----------



## soniam

It doesn't look like March 11-14 has been released yet, right? This wouldn't be blacked out would it? It's before Easter. I am trying to decide if I should get an annual pass for the discount. What's the percentage savings? Thanks


----------



## J'aime Paris

Holding off on buying passes until AP discounts are released.
Need March 3-7

Hoping they come out soon!


----------



## bumbershoot

J'aime Paris said:


> Holding off on buying passes until AP discounts are released.
> Need March 3-7
> 
> Hoping they come out soon!



It's a good idea to wait to buy the pass until you know you have the rate, but...if you're going anyway, I hope you have a room booked.


----------



## J'aime Paris

bumbershoot said:


> It's a good idea to wait to buy the pass until you know you have the rate, but...if you're going anyway, I hope you have a room booked.



Yes, I did book a room at RPR.  I'm crossing my fingers to see if the AP rate will allow us to upgrade to club level


----------



## macraven

You can upgrade to club by paying about $100 per night 
Anyone can do that if club is available


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> You can upgrade to club by paying about $100 per night
> Anyone can do that if club is available



I wasn't very clear with my wording.  Depending on the AP discounted rate, I'm going to see if upgrading to club level is within our budget.
I don't know how much the AP rate will save us off of our current rate....and then add the $100 on to the updated rate if club level is available.


----------



## macraven

If you have 5 in your group, and can get the ap discount, you should come out ahead by booking club standard room
Water, soda, coffee besides using the club lounge will save you $$

I would book club in advance as you could be locked out once you check in

If club is full after you arrive, you would not have the option of adding it


----------



## kevdad

Don't know if this has been mentioned recently but I've been checking for AP rates for 1/1-1/5 during the past few months and the message has been "not available for those dates" at all hotels.  Then starting about a week ago AP rates appeared for three of the hotels and they look much better than the regular rates.  So even though rates may not be available initially, keep checking as they can become available much closer to your stay.​


----------



## gatordoc

Just booked AP rate for first week of May.  Not sure what's filled in between now and then, though.


----------



## soniam

gatordoc said:


> Just booked AP rate for first week of May.  Not sure what's filled in between now and then, though.



I am seeing that mid-March is available now too. Thanks


----------



## J'aime Paris

I was able to book APH for March 3-7.
We upgraded to a deluxe room at the HRH.
It will be nice to spread out a bit with 5 of us.


----------



## jenrose66

Thanks for this great thread!  I was able to book an AP rate in April at PBH.  $204 a night for a Garden View.  I noticed for those days they also had RPR for $179 and HRH for $234.


----------



## cyndik1111

We are going March 16-20th. We did get APH rate for first 2 nights at $264 per night at RPR. But the 3rd night didn't qualify (start of easter break). So we had to book the 3rd night separately at a crazy $424 per night. We have our fingers crossed that we won't have to switch rooms- did ask to have two reservations linked, but no guarantees. All club level for RPR are gone for APH rates.


----------



## rlduvall

I just booked APH rate at PBH for May 21 - 23 for $216. avg. a night.  I could have booked RPR for $191. same time period.  I didn't think the rates would be out yet, so I am really glad I checked.  I'm pretty pleased with that rate.


----------



## dixonsontour

I want the 28th May 7 nights nothing showing yet for AP rates


----------



## Momw/aplan

I used this thread last year to keep an eye on APH rates; it was so useful. I was hoping it was still alive!

I'm watching for 6 nights at RPR beginning the very end of May into the first week of June (not sure of the exact dates yet). I'm hoping rates for that range come out soon, but not before I get my dates settled. Lol.

So far it looks like rates have been released through May 26. Almost there!


----------



## soniam

Momw/aplan said:


> I used this thread last year to keep an eye on APH rates; it was so useful. I was hoping it was still alive!
> 
> I'm watching for 6 nights at RPR beginning the very end of May into the first week of June (not sure of the exact dates yet). I'm hoping rates for that range come out soon, but not before I get my dates settled. Lol.
> 
> So far it looks like rates have been released through May 26. Almost there!



I am looking for July now too So if I see anything past late May show up, I will post here.


----------



## Momw/aplan

soniam said:


> I am looking for July now too So if I see anything past late May show up, I will post here.


Thanks! That would be much appreciated!


----------



## pmdeve

I am looking for AP rates early August.  I'm glad I found this post.


----------



## Momw/aplan

I've had to change my dates. Instead of the end of May into the first week of June, I'm now looking at June 6-11. And now I'm freaking out. All of the standard view rooms at RPR appear to be booked already! The cheapest 2queen room I'm finding is $300. YIKES! If that holds, we won't get to go. 

Does anyone know why the cheaper rooms would be completely booked this far out? Is there a convention or something? I've never had trouble getting a room for the first couple of weeks of June before.


----------



## macraven

Check regularly as that can change
When people change agendas and cancel rooms, rooms can become available again

I always call to book my rooms as it will show up immediately with the reservationists on their booking site before it is reflected on the website


----------



## Momw/aplan

macraven said:


> Check regularly as that can change
> When people change agendas and cancel rooms, rooms can become available again
> 
> I always call to book my rooms as it will show up immediately with the reservationists on their booking site before it is reflected on the website



Thanks, Macraven! I'm checking obsessively. Lol. Maybe I should call. Wouldn't hurt anyway.


----------



## macraven

I booked a week ago for early October for a 13 day stay
The website showed unavailable for my choice of room so I called to check on it
Got lucky and it was bookable.

Was on hold for 5 minutes but the TM found the room was open for the length of stay i needed
I jumped on it!

Call and check frequently 

The online booking site is good but it doesn't reflect changes for room availability that just happen when rooms go back into that pool


----------



## stacynichole

I am hoping to purchase annual passes for my family this month, and we are wanting to visit for the dates Sept. 25th to Oct. 1st, 2016. I am trying to find APH hotel rates before I go ahead and purchase them, but I am not finding anything. Can anyone tell me some round about pricing or how best to find them? Also, if I buy myself the Preferred Pass and the rest of my family Regular Passes this won't be a problem, right?


----------



## macraven

The AP rates have not been released yet for your time period

You can book the smsm (like I did to lock in my stay at a great rate) and switch discount rates later

My goal was to secure my dates and room type 

You only need one adult in the room to secure the AP rate for the discount


----------



## soniam

Momw/aplan said:


> I've had to change my dates. Instead of the end of May into the first week of June, I'm now looking at June 6-11. And now I'm freaking out. All of the standard view rooms at RPR appear to be booked already! The cheapest 2queen room I'm finding is $300. YIKES! If that holds, we won't get to go.
> 
> Does anyone know why the cheaper rooms would be completely booked this far out? Is there a convention or something? I've never had trouble getting a room for the first couple of weeks of June before.



I see a standard 2 queen on Cheap Tickets, but it's more expensive than the water view 2 queen.That seems to be a non-discounted price. Weird. The week after has availability though.


----------



## Momw/aplan

soniam said:


> I see a standard 2 queen on Cheap Tickets, but it's more expensive than the water view 2 queen.That seems to be a non-discounted price. Weird. The week after has availability though.



Thanks for looking, Soniam!


----------



## pmdeve

Looking for August 3 to August 5 and can't find an APH discount yet.  Are they available yet?


----------



## Momw/aplan

pmdeve said:


> Looking for August 3 to August 5 and can't find an APH discount yet.  Are they available yet?



Not yet. I'm watching for early June, and those dates haven't even come out yet. 

You can check the website from time to time for official word on what has been offered, although a few more weeks worth of rates may come available shortly before they update the site again to reflect it. Right now the latest dates shown are through May 26. 

https://www.universalorlando.com/Th...rce=A000055728.000000623&IndivKey=3676956#HRH


----------



## soniam

I am seeing some APH rates for rooms in early, early June. I am also seeing APH rates for suites toward the end of July. I don't remember seeing the suite rates previously, so maybe they are about to release regular rooms.


----------



## Momw/aplan

soniam said:


> I am seeing some APH rates for rooms in early, early June. I am also seeing APH rates for suites toward the end of July. I don't remember seeing the suite rates previously, so maybe they are about to release regular rooms.


The only APH rates they have for my June dates are for suites. My fear is the 2Q rooms are all booked up and AP rates won't be available for them. 

We have a room booked at the SMSM rate of $300, but that's almost twice what we've paid for RP in the past (and our visit last year was in June, too). And this was after my AP renewal went up by $60. I've been able to break even on my AP with the room discount in the past, and then come out a tiny bit ahead when you add in the food and merch discounts. But if no APH rates come out on 2Q rooms for me this year, I'll be taking a loss--which means I won't be able to justify renewing again next year--which means the odds of us visiting again in the next few years will be slim. And that makes me very very sad.


----------



## Kivara

It does seem busier this year...hopefully with Sapphire Falls opening up, next year won't be as bad. I booked in Feb for May to lock in a room, when I try to plug in AP rates now, only more expensive rooms available.


----------



## Robo56

The prices have been all over the place this year. I have noticed it more this year then ever before. I was able to get a price adjustment 20 minutes apart. Was working on my laptop and then went to work on my hubby desktop and  price dropped again. I called and had price adjusted second time and was able to save a nice chunk of change. This was about a week ago.

I think this might be the new normal for Universal. It is growing and becoming more popular. With new rides slated to open this summer, opening of Sapphire Falls this summer, opening of Volcano Bay next summer and the purchase of more acreage.

Still with all that said. Universal is still my favorite destination in Orlando.


----------



## soniam

Momw/aplan said:


> The only APH rates they have for my June dates are for suites. My fear is the 2Q rooms are all booked up and AP rates won't be available for them.
> 
> We have a room booked at the SMSM rate of $300, but that's almost twice what we've paid for RP in the past (and our visit last year was in June, too). And this was after my AP renewal went up by $60. I've been able to break even on my AP with the room discount in the past, and then come out a tiny bit ahead when you add in the food and merch discounts. But if no APH rates come out on 2Q rooms for me this year, I'll be taking a loss--which means I won't be able to justify renewing again next year--which means the odds of us visiting again in the next few years will be slim. And that makes me very very sad.



I don't think they have released all of the APH rates yet. If I look on May 25-26, there are still some non-suite rooms available for APH. I would think those would all be gone. When I look at 6/3-4, I still see discounts for non-suite rooms, but the deals are not as good as I got for Spring Break 2 weeks ago. I booked my Spring Break dates (3/11-14) on 12/28. That's less then 3 months before my trip. I pretty much booked them right when they were released. I had been checking almost every day. I have been checking pretty frequently for July too. Also, just looking for non-APH rates around 6/8, I see 2Q rooms available, including standard, at 2 of the deluxe. I see other 2Q rooms available at all of the deluxe.

If an Orbitz/Cheap Tickets promo code comes out, I would go ahead and book with that, if you don't already have a ressie, and then keep looking for an APH rate. That's what I did for Spring Break. Make sure that the Orbitz/Cheap Tickets ressie has no cancellation fee. I haven't seen any promo codes for my dates lately. I haven't looked for early June though.


----------



## Raeven

I'm waiting for December, and possibly September.

September's already booked, and is only two nights but if a discount comes out I wouldn't mind saving a little.

I called Universal the other night because I wanted to book the AP only Harry Potter package for CBBR in December. (It says booking through December 18th on it). Last year we booked a package for HHN about 6-7 months before going so I figured they'd be available. When I spoke with someone they said they could only book it through May, and they suspect that's when new dates will be released. But for December it most likely won't be released till July or later.


----------



## pmdeve

What is the Harry Potter Package?


----------



## soniam

pmdeve said:


> What is the Harry Potter Package?



It's the special package they sell. If it's not during Harry Potter Celebration, I think it includes room, tickets, and breakfast at one of the WWHP eateries. During the celebration, it includes more. Here's a link.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Va...-Potter-Exclusive-Vacation-Package.aspx?aid=1


----------



## Raeven

pmdeve said:


> What is the Harry Potter Package?


Pretty much what the above poster said but this is an AP one so it was room only no tickets. 3 day room accomadations, breakfast at the Leaky Cauldron, shutterbuttons photography session, and the early access that usually comes with an onsite room.


----------



## macraven

_i booked my room very end of january for october.
used smsm as i have about a 2 week booking 

just went to see what rates are out there for the booking i made for october.
good thing i booked when i did as rates are a heck of a lot higher now. 

surely they will be adjusted and come down some.......


but don't think the ap will match the smsm rate i booked at._


----------



## cords

I am 2 weeks out from our visit and they just released more APH rates.  This was a last minute trip as our kids won a bid to Worlds (cheer) at Disney.  A group of us are adding a few days at Universal.  Knowing I could cancel if the team did not get their bid, I booked a long time ago with an APH rate. However, the rest of our group just booked a couple of weeks ago at rack rate.  Luckily for them Universal opened up more APH rooms, mostly at RPR, this past week.  

So, if anybody is looking for the third week of April, they are available.  Note: I had to clear my cookies/cache before they would show up on my computer. I have been told that Universal uses dynamic pricing (pricing dependent on your browsing history and what you have been previously quoted.) I don't know if it is true but it worked for me. I cleared everything and the rates immediately showed up.


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Just booked 3 nights in a kid's suite at HRH for 9/1-9/4, no APH rates yet but hoping to apply them retrospectively - or change booking if there's nothing for those suites there, been watching prices but they just seem to be sneaking up, so thought we'd secure the room we wanted.

Are there any of these suites in club?


----------



## tinydancer09

Was able to look up APH rates for September. Saw $199 for PBH 224 for HRH AND 194 for RPR


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

tinydancer09 said:


> Was able to look up APH rates for September. Saw $199 for PBH 224 for HRH AND 194 for RPR



Just checked our dates (09/1-9/4) & nothing showing for APH yet.


----------



## tinydancer09

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Just checked our dates (09/1-9/4) & nothing showing for APH yet.


Weird. I just tested it and the dates I was checking (birthday) 9/18-9/21 are working but kit 9/1-9/4. I don't pretend to know what universal does, but later in the month has rates


----------



## mischief32

I just checked rates for 9/22-26 and SMSM are cheaper then APH rates. Feels like really not worth having an annual pass anymore if SMSM rates are better. I live out of state and only come really once or twice a year and as much as the price of the annual pass went up I might have to rethink my renewal in December.  Very sad.


----------



## tinydancer09

mischief32 said:


> I just checked rates for 9/22-26 and SMSM are cheaper then APH rates. Feels like really not worth having an annual pass anymore if SMSM rates are better. I live out of state and only come really once or twice a year and as much as the price of the annual pass went up I might have to rethink my renewal in December.  Very sad.


It depends on your number of days. SMSM is not cheaper for me because I never stay enough days. Sometimes the SMSM rate doesn't even come up, so the APH and FLO rate is still VERY worth it to me. I think they're trying to entice people into staying longer rather than short periods like me. I stay short periods of time so don't have the time to go out to eat a ton, or shop, or spend extra money. When you stay longer you tend to mosey and spend more money in the shops and restaurants.


----------



## macraven

You are correct

Those that stay onsite for about 2 weeks, do spend a lot more money


----------



## iLuvtravel1107

APH rate for 9/12-9/16 is out for kids suite at $317.xx.  SMSM is $298.xx. Rack rate is $363.xx  So only about 14% discount. :-(


----------



## macraven

_AP rate for *september* has been released for the rest of the month._


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

macraven said:


> _AP rate for *september* has been released for the rest of the month._



Still nothing for our dates 9/1 - 9/4.  I've cleared my cookies, can't think if I'm doing something else wrong!

If I try them as 3 separate nights there are AP rates for the 1st but not the 2nd or 3rd. All the other weekends seem to have AP rates.  Fingers crossed our weekend gets some also!


----------



## babesboo99

when do October rates come out?


----------



## macraven

I put in last week of sept to check how far into the month AP rates were listed and got them to the 29 last night

Not all room types were listed 

October numbers won't be out until later in April


----------



## babesboo99

Thank you.. I couldn't remember when they came out


----------



## macraven

Last year 2015, don't remember actual date in April but I modified my rate on the 19 th or 20 th


----------



## soniam

Either they are waiting until closer to summer, they already released July and I missed it, or they are not going to release any regular rooms for July Bummer. We are only staying one night. Maybe Orbitz/Cheap Tickets will have a code at some point.


----------



## sassy2000

soniam said:


> Either they are waiting until closer to summer, they already released July and I missed it, or they are not going to release any regular rooms for July Bummer. We are only staying one night. Maybe Orbitz/Cheap Tickets will have a code at some point.



I know the feeling. I need July 10-14 and all they have are suites. I found APH rates for regular rooms at Portofino July 3-7 and July 17-21 which is the Sunday-Thurs before and after our stay but not for the actual week we need. We have Cabana Bay booked thru Orbitz but really wanted Royal Pacific for the express passes. I just can't afford $300/night.


----------



## macraven

_if rooms are practically filled now for some of the summer dates, why would UO release ap dates for those months?
they want to make as much money as they can and if rooms are being booked without ap, i can't see them including them for all ready filled summer dates.

it's like the october weekends for hhn.
the rooms sell out without having to put special discounted prices up for them_


----------



## Bluer101

Yep, supply and demand. During summer and holidays is very limited discounts.


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> _if rooms are practically filled now for some of the summer dates, why would UO release ap dates for those months?
> they want to make as much money as they can and if rooms are being booked without ap, i can't see them including them for all ready filled summer dates.
> 
> it's like the october weekends for hhn.
> the rooms sell out without having to put special discounted prices up for them_





Bluer101 said:


> Yep, supply and demand. During summer and holidays is very limited discounts.



The problem is that I don't think they are booked up. I can go to Universal's website and pretty much find any type of room that I want for my dates. So, I don't know what's going on.


----------



## soniam

I was searching through the thread for last years releases. It looks like APH rates for regular rooms, not just suites, summer to October 2015 for all hotels was released sometime in the last half of April to early May 2015. So, there might be hope. However, "past performance is not an indicator of future earnings"


----------



## macraven

Yes AP rates released about April 17/20 last year


----------



## soniam

soniam said:


> I was searching through the thread for last years releases. It looks like APH rates for regular rooms, not just suites, summer to October 2015 for all hotels was released sometime in the last half of April to early May 2015. So, there might be hope. However, "past performance is not an indicator of future earnings"



Also, Cheap Tickets released a 20% off code around the same time. So, it may not be total gloom and doom yet.


----------



## soniam

Double post. Bad website


----------



## tinydancer09

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Still nothing for our dates 9/1 - 9/4.  I've cleared my cookies, can't think if I'm doing something else wrong!
> 
> If I try them as 3 separate nights there are AP rates for the 1st but not the 2nd or 3rd. All the other weekends seem to have AP rates.  Fingers crossed our weekend gets some also!


Labor day weekend right? Might not do it just yet. Just a guess I really don't know. Is it different with holiday weekends to when they release the dates?


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

tinydancer09 said:


> Labor day weekend right? Might not do it just yet. Just a guess I really don't know. Is it different with holiday weekends to when they release the dates?



Thank you, I had no idea it was labor weekend. (I'm in the UK, we don't have that here).  Makes sense now.  I'll keep an eye on it & hope for the best.


----------



## Princessmom2

Portofino Bay View Rooms APH and FL Resident rates released today for my dates June 8 -11, so check your dates. Am still hoping for RPR to get released for the same time (need the fridge and separate sink/shower) since I have a bunch of teenagers going, but am happy to save $200! (I do have two rooms.)


----------



## soniam

Princessmom2 said:


> Portofino Bay View Rooms APH and FL Resident rates released today for my dates June 8 -11, so check your dates. Am still hoping for RPR to get released for the same time (need the fridge and separate sink/shower) since I have a bunch of teenagers going, but am happy to save $200! (I do have two rooms.)



Nothing yet for July 20th, but thanks for the heads up. I think I saw some PBR in early July though, but no HRH or regular RPR rooms.


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> The problem is that I don't think they are booked up. I can go to Universal's website and pretty much find any type of room that I want for my dates. So, I don't know what's going on.


believe people are waiting to book to make sure Kong opens on schedule.  U is likely 'waiting them out'.  Keep checking, good luckk


----------



## sassy2000

Finally got APH rate of $279 for Portofino Bay View room for July 10-14. They were out for the week before and week after but today is the 1st day that my dates came up. I also saw Cabana Bay Poolside Tower suite for the same dates available for $179/night.


----------



## soniam

sassy2000 said:


> Finally got APH rate of $279 for Portofino Bay View room for July 10-14. They were out for the week before and week after but today is the 1st day that my dates came up. I also saw Cabana Bay Poolside Tower suite for the same dates available for $179/night.



I see Portofino for our dates but not HRH yet. I think it's getting close though. Thanks


----------



## CJN

I don't know why I compulsively keep checking this thread - we're not going until April 2017! But I just can't help myself.


----------



## macraven

You're in practice for 2017....!!

That's why you keep checking now


----------



## sassy2000

More APH rates released for July 10-14. I have Water view at POR for $289/night. Just saw standard 2Q for $254/night. Also Hard Rock had standard for $319/night and king suite for $399/night. Still no RPR though.


----------



## sydneysmom

CJN said:


> I don't know why I compulsively keep checking this thread - we're not going until April 2017! But I just can't help myself.



Me too!!  We're not going until June 2017, but I'm practicing too!


----------



## soniam

sassy2000 said:


> More APH rates released for July 10-14. I have Water view at POR for $289/night. Just saw standard 2Q for $254/night. Also Hard Rock had standard for $319/night and king suite for $399/night. Still no RPR though.



I think the PBR stuff has been out a while. I have been looking for 7/20 and have seen it for a while. RPR and HRH have been suites only until Friday. RPR is still suites only, but on Friday, the king at HRH was released for $399. The king at HRH isn't a suite, just a deluxe. They still don't have the regular rooms at RPR or queen rooms at HRH. I think they will release them though, at least at HRH, because it seems like they have a lot of rooms left for so close to July, maybe not for for early July though.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

I've been following this thread for APH rates at HRH for the latter part of July.  The APH rates out now for queen club rooms are the same as what I booked months ago through Cheaptickets with 20% off.  Just a data point for everyone.


----------



## macraven

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I've been following this thread for APH rates at HRH for the latter part of July.  The APH rates out now for queen club rooms are the same as what I booked months ago through Cheaptickets with 20% off.  Just a data point for everyone.


Good for you !

Hope cheap tickets and orbits discounts are continued so others can get better add on discounts


----------



## Candycane83

macraven said:


> Good for you !
> 
> Hope cheap tickets and orbits discounts are continued so others can get better add on discounts


I have a question... I just got a discount code from cheap tickets this morning for 18% and it's supposedly from June to December. However when I input my December dates, it says that RPR is not qualified? Does this happen often or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## soniam

Candycane83 said:


> I have a question... I just got a discount code from cheap tickets this morning for 18% and it's supposedly from June to December. However when I input my December dates, it says that RPR is not qualified? Does this happen often or am I doing something wrong?



I haven't been able to get a discount for the some of the Universal resorts from Orbitz or Cheaptickets in months, at least for queen/king rooms, not suites or club. It probably means the code is not good for those. The codes are not always good for any or every hotel.


----------



## macraven

Probably the deluxe hotels are limiting the number of 3rd party discounts for standard rooms


----------



## Seaera

I'm not going until April 2017 as well and I'm really hoping the rates will drop.  I'm coming up with $330 a night for just the regular standard room and that is including the SMSM promotion.  Ouch.  We are going for a 10-day visit so that adds up quickly.


----------



## georgina

Saw this thread pop up and got all excited...nevermind

No APH rates for my dates in November yet.


----------



## tinydancer09

georgina said:


> Saw this thread pop up and got all excited...nevermind
> 
> No APH rates for my dates in November yet.


I am also waiting... "patiently" for November rates.


----------



## sassy2000

UO just opened more APH rates for Royal Pacific for July 10-14. Standard 2Q is $249/night. I already have Portofino Bay view booked at $289/night but I have been checking everyday for a cheaper rate at RP. Now that it is here, I don't know if I want to swap. It will save me $180 but we have never stayed at Portofino before. Decisions, decisions LOL


----------



## macraven

sassy2000 said:


> UO just opened more APH rates for Royal Pacific for July 10-14. Standard 2Q is $249/night. I already have Portofino Bay view booked at $289/night but I have been checking everyday for a cheaper rate at RP. Now that it is here, I don't know if I want to swap. It will save me $180 but we have never stayed at Portofino before. Decisions, decisions LOL



If money is tight, do the switch

If you already decided to try another hotel, then keep the original booking

When it comes to deluxe hotels, I sleep better when I save money


----------



## tinydancer09

I just want november rates to come out. I'm getting very impatient!  
November 15 week isn't super popular I wouldn't imagine though. Never gone in November. Figure everyones just been for their fall holidays OR they're holding out for the week of Thanksgiving. 
Is my thinking right here? Crowd calendars seem to agree with me.


----------



## Bluer101

sassy2000 said:


> UO just opened more APH rates for Royal Pacific for July 10-14. Standard 2Q is $249/night. I already have Portofino Bay view booked at $289/night but I have been checking everyday for a cheaper rate at RP. Now that it is here, I don't know if I want to swap. It will save me $180 but we have never stayed at Portofino before. Decisions, decisions LOL



I saved $60 over the 9 days this coming week. Mine was not great as I already had a low rate from many months ago, but I will take it.


----------



## pcstang

I just saved over $500 on my upcoming stay starting Friday. Thanks to the bluer crew for the alert!


----------



## keishashadow

Candycane83 said:


> I have a question... I just got a discount code from cheap tickets this morning for 18% and it's supposedly from June to December. However when I input my December dates, it says that RPR is not qualified? Does this happen often or am I doing something wrong?



Onsite U properties haven't been accepting cheap tickets or orbitz coupons for some time.  Still working @ WDW tho


----------



## Candycane83

keishashadow said:


> Onsite U properties haven't been accepting cheap tickets or orbitz coupons for some time.  Still working @ WDW tho


Yes, I tried again today and it still does not work...


----------



## keishashadow

Candycane83 said:


> Yes, I tried again today and it still does not work...



Did you book 'something' as a placeholder?  Keep checking your rates, more often as the dates get closer, you may get lucky and be able to modify.  Good luck


----------



## Candycane83

keishashadow said:


> Did you book 'something' as a placeholder?  Keep checking your rates, more often as the dates get closer, you may get lucky and be able to modify.  Good luck


Thanks, have not booked yet. I'm thinking about doing it soon. Going Nov30-Dec3...


----------



## tinydancer09

Candycane83 said:


> Thanks, have not booked yet. I'm thinking about doing it soon. Going Nov30-Dec3...


That's a really good time to go. Make sure you're on the mailing lists for the hotels. Last year I got an email code for half off stays for during Sunday-Thursday stays during that time. And double check close in. For weeks like that it's great to check the deals last minute. 
I love going the week after thanksgiving!


----------



## Candycane83

tinydancer09 said:


> That's a really good time to go. Make sure you're on the mailing lists for the hotels. Last year I got an email code for half off stays for during Sunday-Thursday stays during that time. And double check close in. For weeks like that it's great to check the deals last minute.
> I love going the week after thanksgiving!


Great advice! Thanks!!


----------



## tinydancer09

I'm also looking for dates possibly October 9-11 or 9-12 or 8-11 now if anyone sees anymore posted. They don't have a lot of great rooms available right now. Will need 2 queens most likely and trying to keep it under $250 a night. Not sure if that trip is going to come together or not. Friend that's thinking about going is pretty cheap....

Think I'm going to book the bay view queen room for now at PBH at $254 and hope for a better rate on a lesser room later.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> I'm also looking for dates possibly October 9-11 or 9-12 or 8-11 now if anyone sees anymore posted. They don't have a lot of great rooms available right now. Will need 2 queens most likely and trying to keep it under $250 a night. Not sure if that trip is going to come together or not. Friend that's thinking about going is pretty cheap....
> 
> Think I'm going to book the bay view queen room for now at PBH at $254 and hope for a better rate on a lesser room later.


You should do the October dates. A lot of us will be there.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I'm also looking for dates possibly October 9-11 or 9-12 or 8-11 now if anyone sees anymore posted. They don't have a lot of great rooms available right now. Will need 2 queens most likely and trying to keep it under $250 a night. Not sure if that trip is going to come together or not. Friend that's thinking about going is pretty cheap....
> 
> Think I'm going to book the bay view queen room for now at PBH at $254 and hope for a better rate on a lesser room later.


Go with pbh as it is cheaper

Just looked at dates October 8-11
And standard room is $285.67
Water view is $315.67 per night
Add tax and it is high
That is for rpr
Oct always is high due to Hhn

I booked last year for this year and got $181/ weekend at $191 plus taxes

Check with 3 rd parties for lower rates if you don't do the loyalty program

Hope you go those dates as I and others will be there

I smell a meet up with foo foo drinks


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> You should do the October dates. A lot of us will be there.





macraven said:


> Go with pbh as it is cheaper
> 
> Just looked at dates October 8-11
> And standard room is $285.67
> Water view is $315.67 per night
> Add tax and it is high
> That is for rpr
> Oct always is high due to Hhn
> 
> I booked last year for this year and got $181/ weekend at $191 plus taxes
> 
> Check with 3 rd parties for lower rates if you don't do the loyalty program
> 
> Hope you go those dates as I and others will be there
> 
> I smell a meet up with foo foo drinks


Yeah that's why I would like to. Unfortunately if my friend doesn't come through I probably won't be able to as it's very expensive to rent a room by yourself at the Oct rates. If we go I will be staying an extra day on one side so I have a day of meet-ups though without having to spend her time down there doing that. 

I have my big trip in September that is going to cost a bit and a big trip in November that is going to be pricey as well. I need not spend more money than I have to. Only way I can make it work is if I get a good rate. 

As I said I probably will go ahead and book the PBH rate as not to miss out, but I'm hoping some others will open up. Say a standard queen at RPR at APH rate. I might be fetching, but they've been releasing new rates on random weeks lately. If anyone hears of any new releases let me know so I can switch  

I'm now looking for October ~8-12 and November 15-18. I have a single night booked in September that I might cancel. It would be for my sister and I leading into our big disney trip for my birthday. I got a rate of $199 and couldn't turn it down so I just booked it. She's agreed, but said we would have to forego christmas spending this year which I'm okay with... but at the same time I don't think she really wants to go so thinking I might not make her if I can get this October trip to come together.


----------



## denily

Any thoughts on when the rest of November's APH rates will be released?  Right now, it looks like it's up to 11/3...kind of random, as it's midweek...
Waiting for 11/16-11/21...  :/


----------



## macraven

Just keep checking 
No pattern to let us know when rest of the years AP rates will be released

But should not be too long of a wait


----------



## tinydancer09

denily said:


> Any thoughts on when the rest of November's APH rates will be released?  Right now, it looks like it's up to 11/3...kind of random, as it's midweek...
> Waiting for 11/16-11/21...  :/


Last year they were posted before July 20 and 2014 they were posted Mid-July and that's all I know. There are a few of us waiting for them and I will do my best to remember to tag you once they do. I check every day and usually again before I shut down my office at night. If you "watch" this thread it will notify you when someone posts in here which may or may not be helpful.


----------



## denily

Thanks!  I'll keep checking!


----------



## ruthies12

I've been checking every day and I'm still waiting and hoping for release of dates.  Right now I have holiday inn across the street from Universal booked for thurs nov. 3rd and fri nov 4th.  Then I have RPR booked for sat nov 5th at regular rate of 299.  If the AP rates are good enough I might convince my sister to move to RPR for all 3 nights since I'm going to upgrade my ticket to a pass anyway.  Fingers crossed......


----------



## tinydancer09

ruthies12 said:


> I've been checking every day and I'm still waiting and hoping for release of dates.  Right now I have holiday inn across the street from Universal booked for thurs nov. 3rd and fri nov 4th.  Then I have RPR booked for sat nov 5th at regular rate of 299.  If the AP rates are good enough I might convince my sister to move to RPR for all 3 nights since I'm going to upgrade my ticket to a pass anyway.  Fingers crossed......


I have RPR booked for $251 for November 15-18. I've been checking obsessively for all my dates and other peoples... daily. Bidaily... tri-daily. Every hour sometimes.  
What days are you doing the parks? Will you get the full 2 day use out of your express pass from hotel? You get to use it for check-in day and check-out day. I only ask as I go to the parks on check-in day, but not check-out as I don't want to risk being tired on the drive home. My brother goes check-out day though. 

Hope you get to move! I just successfully convinced my sister to give universal the old college try "the right way." She's never stayed on site and had express pass and walking access.


----------



## macraven

_$299 for a basic standard room seems high for your dates.
keep an eye on it to see if the rate drops.
Saturday rates usually are a tad higher than the weekdays.
Some Fridays might have a higher rate based on the date it you are staying.
Veterans day isn't until the next weekend. (11th)

usually once hhn is over (this year monday oct 31), room rates drop down_


----------



## georgina

tinydancer09 said:


> I have RPR booked for $251 for November 15-18. I've been checking obsessively for all my dates and other peoples... daily. Bidaily... tri-daily. Every hour sometimes.



I will be there the exact same days!  Have Cabana Bay booked now (solo trip) but will consider switching to RPR if APH rates are good for those dates. I have only been checking once every morning!


----------



## tinydancer09

georgina said:


> I will be there the exact same days!  Have Cabana Bay booked now (solo trip) but will consider switching to RPR if APH rates are good for those dates. I have only been checking once every morning!


Awesome! I'm thinking it's going to be a fantastic time to be there right before the holidays. I still have you in mind to tag when the rates get posted. Also, don't get discouraged if they are not as low as you like. Check in the week prior to your vacation. I took a couple hundred bucks off of my stay in April by doing that. I did add a room so technically it was "more", but we got 2 rooms for just a couple dollars more than one room. My friends boyfriend decided to come so I was much more comfortable getting my own place. (Sorry if I've already said this or you already know. I lose track of who knows what and who I've told what )


----------



## WendyisDarling

Please help someone who is completely ignorant regarding the APH and other discounts in discussion.  
We've always been strictly Disney but thought we'd give Universal 2 or 3 days with older kids before WDW.  Originally booked off-site at Doubletree but now we think onsite would be a better experience.  Plus after DH looked through a USO book he's super excited.
I read about APH discount here and tried it. Yes, much less expensive for Portifino. 3 nights with military 3 day tickets we were quoted both $1500 and $1300. We can buy tix on post.
SO I looked up APH for ticket price from non-universal seller (just in general).  There are so many types!  Does it need to be a specific type of AP?  Any recommendations of reputable seller?  Ticket sales on post doesn't have AP in stock or info.  
I won't even ask about the cheaptickets extra %.  Just would be grateful for the APH info.  
TIA


----------



## macraven

All 3 levels of the AP qualify for AP room discounts
Power- preferred- premier 

Power pass not valid for food and merch discount TD
Other two levels do qualify


----------



## tinydancer09

ruthies12 said:


> I've been checking every day and I'm still waiting and hoping for release of dates.  Right now I have holiday inn across the street from Universal booked for thurs nov. 3rd and fri nov 4th.  Then I have RPR booked for sat nov 5th at regular rate of 299.  If the AP rates are good enough I might convince my sister to move to RPR for all 3 nights since I'm going to upgrade my ticket to a pass anyway.  Fingers crossed......


Just saw this rate for the night of November 3. Meant to look earlier. Would it be an option to stay there the first night instead of the last? 

When Aph rates come how they should be similar with the assumption that the basic room is available. You will need to account for weekend increase for Friday and Saturday nights. It might show "Flo" rate below but they're generally the same as APH. Only once ever have I seen them different. 
The price for the below RPR room without discount is $279 to give you comprison.


----------



## ruthies12

Yeah I thought it was high too!  But I wanted to have something booked you know?

right now when I look at aph rate for RPR on thurs nov 3rd it is 189.  But it still says that promo code is not valid for fri the 4th and sat 5th.

Right now we fly in Thursday evening to Orlando Sanford and then are getting a rental car and driving in.  We likely won't get to the hotel until 9 o'clock at night that night.  We plan to go straight to bed to be up early to go to the parks Friday morning.  We were going to concentrate solely on Harry Potter on Friday since we won't have express pass (unless we move of course) and because the wizarding world is the main reason we are coming.

Then on Saturday morning we check out of holiday inn and drive across the street to check in at RPR.  I had planned to be there by 7 am so we could get our expresses passes made and take advantage of early entry.  We will be in the parks all day Saturday and staying at RPR that night (where we get an extra hour of sleep thanks to the time change!).

Then sunday morning we will check out, throw our luggage in the car or with front desk and go to the parks with our express pass until we feel done.  Once we are done with universal, we pick up our rental car from RPR and drive the 20 minutes over to pop century to check in.  Then we are spending Monday at epcot/Hollywood studios (got a super cheap one day hopper from a school fundraiser) then we have tickets to the MVMCP on Tuesday night and plan to get there as soon as we can get in at 4 pm and stay until midnight.  Then Wednesday morning we get up and just drive to the airport for a 3 o'clock flight in the afternoon.

So we'll have 3 days total of park days at universal, 2 of which will have express pass and early entry.  I feel like switching hotels will be a pain even though they are right next to each other so I really would rather just stay at RPR the whole time.  But the holiday inn was only 100 a night, is still within walking distance even though it's a bit further AND they don't charge for parking, which I'll have to factor in to the extra cost if we move to RPR.

And of course the biggest problem is that even though we've stayed at pop century before and liked it, I'm afraid that's going to be a really big let down going there right after staying at RPR lol......


----------



## pcstang

ruthies12 said:


> Yeah I thought it was high too!  But I wanted to have something booked you know?
> 
> right now when I look at aph rate for RPR on thurs nov 3rd it is 189.  But it still says that promo code is not valid for fri the 4th and sat 5th.
> 
> Right now we fly in Thursday evening to Orlando Sanford and then are getting a rental car and driving in.  We likely won't get to the hotel until 9 o'clock at night that night.  We plan to go straight to bed to be up early to go to the parks Friday morning.  We were going to concentrate solely on Harry Potter on Friday since we won't have express pass (unless we move of course) and because the wizarding world is the main reason we are coming.
> 
> Then on Saturday morning we check out of holiday inn and drive across the street to check in at RPR.  I had planned to be there by 7 am so we could get our expresses passes made and take advantage of early entry.  We will be in the parks all day Saturday and staying at RPR that night (where we get an extra hour of sleep thanks to the time change!).
> 
> Then sunday morning we will check out, throw our luggage in the car or with front desk and go to the parks with our express pass until we feel done.  Once we are done with universal, we pick up our rental car from RPR and drive the 20 minutes over to pop century to check in.  Then we are spending Monday at epcot/Hollywood studios (got a super cheap one day hopper from a school fundraiser) then we have tickets to the MVMCP on Tuesday night and plan to get there as soon as we can get in at 4 pm and stay until midnight.  Then Wednesday morning we get up and just drive to the airport for a 3 o'clock flight in the afternoon.
> 
> So we'll have 3 days total of park days at universal, 2 of which will have express pass and early entry.  I feel like switching hotels will be a pain even though they are right next to each other so I really would rather just stay at RPR the whole time.  But the holiday inn was only 100 a night, is still within walking distance even though it's a bit further AND they don't charge for parking, which I'll have to factor in to the extra cost if we move to RPR.
> 
> And of course the biggest problem is that even though we've stayed at pop century before and liked it, I'm afraid that's going to be a really big let down going there right after staying at RPR lol......


switching hotels is no big deal. I'm doing it in October. Sapphire Falls for a few days and then over to RPR.


----------



## ruthies12

Yeah I don't think it will be a real big deal to move and will be worth moving to get the express passes for all four of us of two whole days.  Still would be nice to stay at the nicer hotel though.  My biggest issue at the moment is hoping that they release the rates while I'm home to book.  I leave next Friday to go to Destin for 8 nights and we are staying at a nature preserve campground that has no internet and very spotty phone service.  do they usually book up right away when they release rates?


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Still checking every day for our dates - 1st - 4th September. No AP rates yet. I'm still hoping they'll magically appear!


----------



## tinydancer09

ruthies12 said:


> Yeah I thought it was high too!  But I wanted to have something booked you know?
> 
> right now when I look at aph rate for RPR on thurs nov 3rd it is 189.  But it still says that promo code is not valid for fri the 4th and sat 5th.
> 
> Right now we fly in Thursday evening to Orlando Sanford and then are getting a rental car and driving in.  We likely won't get to the hotel until 9 o'clock at night that night.  We plan to go straight to bed to be up early to go to the parks Friday morning.  We were going to concentrate solely on Harry Potter on Friday since we won't have express pass (unless we move of course) and because the wizarding world is the main reason we are coming.
> 
> Then on Saturday morning we check out of holiday inn and drive across the street to check in at RPR.  I had planned to be there by 7 am so we could get our expresses passes made and take advantage of early entry.  We will be in the parks all day Saturday and staying at RPR that night (where we get an extra hour of sleep thanks to the time change!).
> 
> Then sunday morning we will check out, throw our luggage in the car or with front desk and go to the parks with our express pass until we feel done.  Once we are done with universal, we pick up our rental car from RPR and drive the 20 minutes over to pop century to check in.  Then we are spending Monday at epcot/Hollywood studios (got a super cheap one day hopper from a school fundraiser) then we have tickets to the MVMCP on Tuesday night and plan to get there as soon as we can get in at 4 pm and stay until midnight.  Then Wednesday morning we get up and just drive to the airport for a 3 o'clock flight in the afternoon.
> 
> So we'll have 3 days total of park days at universal, 2 of which will have express pass and early entry.  I feel like switching hotels will be a pain even though they are right next to each other so I really would rather just stay at RPR the whole time.  But the holiday inn was only 100 a night, is still within walking distance even though it's a bit further AND they don't charge for parking, which I'll have to factor in to the extra cost if we move to RPR.
> 
> And of course the biggest problem is that even though we've stayed at pop century before and liked it, I'm afraid that's going to be a really big let down going there right after staying at RPR lol......


GOTCHA! Well, I will keep checking your dates (when I remember) along with mine and let you know if/when I see them. I work in my home office all day and when I'm on the phone with a talker I check rates.. HA.  Multi tasking.

If anyone else would like me to add dates to my check list let me know 
I'm currently seeking
September late weekend dates (hhn) for a friend
September for robs. @RAPstar 
October 8/9-11/12 me
November 3-5 for @ruthies12
November 15-18 for myself and @georgina
November 19-26 for @dizneefamily5 
November ~19th- 1 dayer for @kittylady1972 

Anything else? Maybe September 1-4 for @PoohBears#1fan ?

 Just needed to make that list so I can reference it later.


----------



## dizneefamily5

We are looking for Nov 19-26. We are new to Universal as well. We are DVC members but bought UO annual passes in June so we thought it would be fun to stay on site for Thanksgiving.


----------



## tinydancer09

dizneefamily5 said:


> We are looking for Nov 19-26. We are new to Universal as well. We are DVC members but bought UO annual passes in June so we thought it would be fun to stay on site for Thanksgiving.


If you haven't already I would go ahead and book. Since you have an extended stay the SMSM rate is probably going to be just as if not better than the APH rate. If you go ahead and book at the SMSM rate and the APH ends up better they will rebook/adjust to the lower price.

Also, while early in the week it may not make much difference I think late in the week it will! You will more than likely be VERY please you stay on site. That is assuming you're going to stay at one of the top 3 that offer unlimited express pass.


----------



## dizneefamily5

We were thinking Cabana Bay because there are 5 of us and we like the family suites. Should we choose one of the other resorts?


----------



## macraven

dizneefamily5 said:


> We are looking for Nov 19-26. We are new to Universal as well. We are DVC members but bought UO annual passes in June so we thought it would be fun to stay on site for Thanksgiving.



_a 7 night stay with the SMSM discount could be up to 35% off the nightly room rates.

i have that rate for a stay in october but the %age of smsm discount depends on the dates you are booked.
_


----------



## tinydancer09

dizneefamily5 said:


> We were thinking Cabana Bay because there are 5 of us and we like the family suites. Should we choose one of the other resorts?


That's personal choice. At Cabana Bay you will not get included unlimited express pass. With one of the higher hotels (RPR, HRH, PBH) you will get unlimited express pass included with your stay for the duration of your vacation. As I said the early part of the week will probably be tame, especially compared to disney wait times.(Have you ever seen peter pan under 50 minute wait?!)  However, the later part of the week will probably be fairly busy. I personally am spoiled and nearly refuse to go without unlimited express pass  
It's like having a fast pass+ for (almost) every ride whenever you care to ride however many times you care to ride. Harry Potter and Kong are the exceptions to this. They do not accept EP. 

Since  you will have an extended stay it's not a matter of if you'll get everything done without it. You easily will! It's just a matter of if you care to bypass the majority of the wait.

Also, HRH and RPR are within walking distance (10 minutes... maybe?) of the parks and city walk. PBH takes maybe 5-10 more. Those three plus sapphire are all connected to city walk by water taxi so no waiting for a bus like at CB. You can also walk from CB but I hear it's a nice 25 minute stroll. It is not connected by boat. I think one of our fellow veterans on here earlier said the walk from where the bus drops you off at the front of city walk to the parks is further than the distance from the parks to the upper hotels. That speaks volumes to me. When I go to universal I'm all about convenience though and I usually only stay three days. 

All personal preference. I know plenty of people who love Cabana Bay and stay there religiously! They don't mind the lack of express pass or the added walk/bussing time.


----------



## kittylady1972

dizneefamily5 said:


> We are looking for Nov 19-26. We are new to Universal as well. We are DVC members but bought UO annual passes in June so we thought it would be fun to stay on site for Thanksgiving.



This is us also...well I have one AP for Universal and we were thinking of just adding ONE day at the beginning of our Thanksgiving Week trip...mostly to ride Hulk since we missed it.  I was thinking of booking a room at RPR if possible for that one night before we check into our DVC resort for the rest of the week with family.


----------



## tinydancer09

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Still checking every day for our dates - 1st - 4th September. No AP rates yet. I'm still hoping they'll magically appear!


Not sure what rate you're booking at, but I'm showing $240 for the most basic room at RPR. I will keep an eye out for APH rates for you too. 

Nothing on the others yet. I'll check daily and report in when I get a hit on something


----------



## macraven

_tinyD, you should make a thread for your september calendar.....
you'll get a lot more requests with your offer of help as others wil be able to find it quickly._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _tinyD, you should make a thread for your september calendar.....
> you'll get a lot more requests with your offer of help as others wil be able to find it quickly._


I've thought about starting another one of these so that the top post would still be able to be updated. However, I'd hate to make a thread and make too many promises as I don't mind helping people out, but I'd hate to take on too much of an obligation. At that point I might as well call myself a travel agent and charge a fee! lol (Typed and forgot to post this earlier)


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

tinydancer09 said:


> Not sure what rate you're booking at, but I'm showing $240 for the most basic room at RPR. I will keep an eye out for APH rates for you too.
> 
> Nothing on the others yet. I'll check daily and report in when I get a hit on something



Thank you! We've booked a 2 queen room in club at HRH and so far have the SMSM rate...

Sep 1  $397.60
Sep 2 - Sep 3  $415.60


----------



## java

Well somehow my quick one night trip turned into 2 with me buying an AP for my daughter. I got RP for $169 (pretax) in August.


----------



## macraven

Smart homie!

Plan away for more trips to UO now

Two days in the parks are better than one day


----------



## Missyrose

Just saved another $60 on my one-night AP reservation (Oct. 22) by switching from RPR to Portofino!


----------



## georgina

I'm getting an error message 'bad gateway' when I check for November APH rooms today. That is a change so I am hoping it means they are loading them into the system!  I don't get that error when checking October APH rates.


----------



## tinydancer09

georgina said:


> I'm getting an error message 'bad gateway' when I check for November APH rooms today. That is a change so I am hoping it means they are loading them into the system!  I don't get that error when checking October APH rates.


Having the same problem. Here's to hoping!


----------



## dizneefamily5

I'm new to this AP thing.  Just to check, should I be checking the Loews website using "Packages/Promotions" code APH? I'm looking for November as well and I would hate to miss it!


----------



## soniam

dizneefamily5 said:


> I'm new to this AP thing.  Just to check, should I be checking the Loews website using "Packages/Promotions" code APH? I'm looking for November as well and I would hate to miss it!



Yep


----------



## ruthies12

Still nothing for my dates yet


----------



## macraven




----------



## hayanyujah847

I am checking nearly daily for my November dates! Here's hoping for some good APH rates shortly for Nov!


----------



## macraven

_wish you success!_


----------



## TLinden16

If I remember correctly, there were some other people who were waiting for AP rates for Labor Day weekend.  They were released today!  I was able to get a garden view room at Portofino Bay for $239 on Saturday night, and $204 on Sunday night ($498.38 including tax).  They had water view rooms at Royal Pacific for a few dollars less per night.  They other resorts only had suites available at the AP rate.


----------



## tinydancer09

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Still checking every day for our dates - 1st - 4th September. No AP rates yet. I'm still hoping they'll magically appear!


I'm not sure how it slipped under my nose but APH rates are out for your dates now. It appears Hard Rock only has King Club levels listed online, but PBH and RPR both of queen club rooms listed under APH rates. Might try calling them and seeing if they can find any queen club!


----------



## tinydancer09

TLinden16 said:


> If I remember correctly, there were some other people who were waiting for AP rates for Labor Day weekend.  They were released today!  I was able to get a garden view room at Portofino Bay for $239 on Saturday night, and $204 on Sunday night ($498.38 including tax).  They had water view rooms at Royal Pacific for a few dollars less per night.  They other resorts only had suites available at the AP rate.


ha! Just saw this. You beat me to it.


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

tinydancer09 said:


> I'm not sure how it slipped under my nose but APH rates are out for your dates now. It appears Hard Rock only has King Club levels listed online, but PBH and RPR both of queen club rooms listed under APH rates. Might try calling them and seeing if they can find any queen club!



Thank you I spoke to them the other day & it was as you said, checked again this morning & there was a club 2 queen room available so I rang them & got the discount applied, $96 saving over our 3 nights, very happy


----------



## tinydancer09

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Thank you I spoke to them the other day & it was as you said, checked again this morning & there was a club 2 queen room available so I rang them & got the discount applied, $96 saving over our 3 nights, very happy


Awesome!!! Much better than the answer I got. "Check back in September or October for APH november rates,"
No thanks I'll just keep checking obsessively.


----------



## AmberK24

Has anyone ever seen APH discounts from 12/27-31?!?  I know it's probably a shot in the dark...


----------



## denily

Still no APH rates for November...we're under 90 days now.  Do they always wait this long??  October rates came out a long time ago....
Is this an indicator that they may not release any APH rates??


----------



## tinydancer09

denily said:


> Still no APH rates for November...we're under 90 days now.  Do they always wait this long??  October rates came out a long time ago....
> Is this an indicator that they may not release any APH rates??


When I called they said to check in September or October. 
Thinking maybe they weren't just talking out their you know what and knew what they were talking about. 

Not so patiently waiting.


----------



## macraven

You can book now to secure your data and then modify your rates later with the AP rates


----------



## denily

Yup, I'm already booked!  Just want to wrap up this part of the trip  
I thought it was typical for them to come out 4-6 months in advance...we're at far less than that now... :/


----------



## macraven

It is becoming unpredictable to know when UO will release AP rates

I guess they are able to fill the rooms a lot earlier now and release AP rates dates when they have a low booking period 

The hotels want to stay at a high occupancy so they will release special rate codes and AP rates eventually


----------



## theme_park_mom

Is the APH the best promo out there? Or are there often other good ones to try?


----------



## macraven

theme_park_mom said:


> Is the APH the best promo out there? Or are there often other good ones to try?



A lot of it depends on dates and length of stay

I booked onsite for 16 nights
The smsm was the best rate out there when I booked it

I'm getting 35% discount on my room
And smsm gives the largest discount if you have a 7 night stay booked

The dates I am going is at the higher rate with smsm

Stay More Save More is a general discount code for the public

Discounts start with a 3 night booking the. The discount increases at the 5 night level and another increase at the 7 night level

Years ago I used AAA rate but they don't come come close to beating other rates now
Aph rate is a hit or miss for being the best

I find the Aph rate to be better in other months and not October 

Check this and last years date/rate sticky to read what codes and prices others are paying


----------



## peel

Hi all, OP here!

If you want to keep this thread going and have the first post updated when new rates are released, maybe someone who is actively checking rates on a regular basis can send me a PM with updated info and I can pop it in. I'm not here very often anymore, but I'm happy to keep updating the initial post so it's accurate for everyone stoping by!

Also, I'm waiting for APH dates for January, so I'll be lurking around anyway. 

Edit: For some reason I'm not getting any email notifications or alerts for this thread ever since they updated the boards. Not sure why...but I'll check in directly to see if anyone wants to take me up on my suggestion.


----------



## soniam

peel said:


> Hi all, OP here!
> 
> If you want to keep this thread going and have the first post updated when new rates are released, maybe someone who is actively checking rates on a regular basis can send me a PM with updated info and I can pop it in. I'm not here very often anymore, but I'm happy to keep updating the initial post so it's accurate for everyone stoping by!
> 
> Also, I'm waiting for APH dates for January, so I'll be lurking around anyway.
> 
> Edit: For some reason I'm not getting any email notifications or alerts for this thread ever since they updated the boards. Not sure why...but I'll check in directly to see if anyone wants to take me up on my suggestion.



You may need to manually watch the thread. Even then, the board sometimes loses its mind and you have to mark the thread as read to get notifications again.


----------



## UCFGrad01

I have a really dumb question for you guys.  I'm local, so really never stay onsite at Disney or Universal.  I have some friends coming into town in November and we have decided to book one night at Universal, basically for the early entry and express passes (we're doing 2 days at the parks).  I'm open to an AP if there is a better deal, I'm sure I'd use it.  I'd of course also qualify for FL resident rates.  

Are there ever AP or resident deals for a one-night booking?  I've noticed most of your posts indicate they start around 3 days.  Thank you!


----------



## pcstang

Yes, there are AP rates for one night stays. Some super busy times usually require a minimum of 2 or 3 nights, especially for weekends. I just did this at CB and PBR.


----------



## macraven

Like pc said


Stay more save more is the general public discount if you book 3 night stay
Discounts are greater for longer stays


----------



## soniam

UCFGrad01 said:


> I have a really dumb question for you guys.  I'm local, so really never stay onsite at Disney or Universal.  I have some friends coming into town in November and we have decided to book one night at Universal, basically for the early entry and express passes (we're doing 2 days at the parks).  I'm open to an AP if there is a better deal, I'm sure I'd use it.  I'd of course also qualify for FL resident rates.
> 
> Are there ever AP or resident deals for a one-night booking?  I've noticed most of your posts indicate they start around 3 days.  Thank you!



We only stayed one night on 7/20, and I got an AP rate on a king room at HRH. Of course, I had to wait until less than a month, I think, before they released the AP rate. I had a regular ressie just in case.


----------



## UCFGrad01

Thanks y'all!


----------



## peel

soniam said:


> You may need to manually watch the thread. Even then, the board sometimes loses its mind and you have to mark the thread as read to get notifications again.


I fiddled around with some settings and preferences, and I'm receiving emails notifications again. 

If I have time I'll try to figure out the most recent AP booking periods and update the first post (unless someone has already done this and can give me the dates).


----------



## denily

I'm pretty sure they've released APH rates through 11/3/16.


----------



## peel

denily said:


> I'm pretty sure they've released APH rates through 11/3/16.



Thanks! I updated the first post. Does anyone know of any blackout dates that need to be called out?


----------



## Rags

Does anyone know when historically they release APH rates for May? We booked the RPR May 7th thru the 11th. We are so excited!


----------



## macraven

_i read that UO is restructuring the ap system.
maybe future aph rates won't be out in full for next year until UO announces the new set up_


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _i read that UO is restructuring the ap system.
> maybe future aph rates won't be out in full for next year until UO announces the new set up_


Yep, looks like 2 passes with blackout dates and 2 without. I'm sure they are gearing up for volcano bay.


----------



## macraven

I watched the newscast and they said UO will release the info later in the week

Commentator said power pass will include parking and there will be 4 levels of AP 's

Also mentioned that AP holders would be allowed early entry

That is what was reported but let's wait and see how it really be when UO makes the announcement


----------



## Flounder89

Ah great I've been waiting for APs with Volcano Bay...we want to buy some for our next 3 trips starting November, and although we will only be able to visit Volcano Bay once (because it won't be open for the other 2 trips), but I want to make sure I get the best deal. Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## peel

I wonder if I should buy a Power Pass now so I can use it for January APH rates, just in case the new 4 tier system doesn't allow the lower level passes to be used for special rates at all the hotels?


----------



## Flounder89

peel said:


> I wonder if I should buy a Power Pass now so I can use it for January APH rates, just in case the new 4 tier system doesn't allow the lower level passes to be used for special rates at all the hotels?


The new APs are already online, all have hotel discounts.


----------



## peel

Darn it, you go away for ONE DAY!


----------



## georgina

OK, Universal, the new pass information is out, let's have some November and beyond APH rates!  It looks like the seasonal pass will work for me, so I feel like I'm not going to be paying too much more for the privilege of getting APH hotel rates.


----------



## mmouse50

Does universal usually have any AP rates during  the 4th of July  time period?


----------



## macraven

mmouse50 said:


> Does universal usually have any AP rates during  the 4th of July  time period?


Check this year and last year date/rate thread and see if anyone listed they booked with the AP rate

Those threads are stickies and at the top of the forum page


----------



## barb969

Just Got the Passholder rate for 11/14 - 11/18

Club level HRH $324 a night.  Saved $30 over SMSM.


----------



## georgina

tinydancer09 said:


> Having the same problem. Here's to hoping!



Wanted to make sure you saw that APH rates are out.  I saved $30 a night on my CBBR ressie even though I had to upgrade to pool side.  I will probably keep checking to see if the standard rooms become available. (Got $104 a night before tax for poolside)


----------



## peel

I plugged in some dates on the booking site, and I found APH rates through 12/22. I updated the first post. Let me know if you find anything further out than that.


----------



## Candycane83

Thanks so much for posting! Just got the APH rate for Nov 30 to Dec 3 for RPR!


----------



## mexxican

Question, I got the B1G2 passes for our December trip but was planning on upgrading to an annual pass when I arrive if possible (found out my work is sending me to Florida a few times next year). Someone said they weren't upgradeable but there's nothing in the email fine print. If they don't let me upgrade, does the hotel just charge me the regular (seasonal) rate?


----------



## tinydancer09

georgina said:


> Wanted to make sure you saw that APH rates are out.  I saved $30 a night on my CBBR ressie even though I had to upgrade to pool side.  I will probably keep checking to see if the standard rooms become available. (Got $104 a night before tax for poolside)


No I've been at the dance studio all day and just got online to check and here's this notification!!!


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Thank you everyone for posting that the new APH rates are out!  Just booked RPR for 12/18 - 21 with a big savings!!!


----------



## tinydancer09

georgina said:


> Wanted to make sure you saw that APH rates are out.  I saved $30 a night on my CBBR ressie even though I had to upgrade to pool side.  I will probably keep checking to see if the standard rooms become available. (Got $104 a night before tax for poolside)


My rate went down from $847.47 to $570.39!!!!!!!!!! EEEEEEE! I'M SO EXCITED RIGHT NOW!

@ruthies12 RPR Has rates at $194 for your dates. I can't remember what your off site rates were? CBBR has $124. This is for 2 adults pricing for 11/3-11/5
On 11/3-4 a one night stay at RPR it's showing $189 at RPR. Nothing good for a one nighter on the 4th-5 though.

@dizneefamily5 I'm not sure what your family make up is, but for the 2 adults I have plugged in at APH rates for 11/19-26 I'm slowing $201 at RPR as an average rate. It's a good deal higher for PBH and HRH. Sapphire is down to $140, but remember they don't offer express. CBBR is all the way down at $116

@kittylady1972 The rates for the one night aren't near as friendly, though no terrible. PBH is showing $304 for 2 adults, HRH 274, RPR 229, SF $149 and CBBR $129.
Remember SF and CBBR offer early entry but not express. This is for the 19th. Were you looking for that night or 18th?


Hope it all works out for everyone! Obviously these rates are in no way shape or form promised and are only for 2 adults. I hope everyone is able to get the best rates possible! Happy booking everyone!


----------



## Raeven

Finally rebooked with my APH discount for Dec 14-17 at Portofino Bay. We saved a little over $200!


----------



## Mom3girls

Just booked 12/16-12/20 and got annual passholder rate of $206 a night!! That's for 3 adults and 2 children in standard 2 queen room.  The room would only be $181/night but my 19 yo counts as an adult   BUT that's still a savings of $596!!!!


----------



## macraven

WOOT......!!


----------



## ruthies12

I am soooo bummed!  It is only showing suites available at RPR for Friday and Saturday nights 11/4 and 11/5.  I need a regular room, no way am I paying 600 a night for a suite.  It looks like it will give me 189 a night for 11/3 which I can't really use but when I put 11/3 to 11/6 or just the 5th and 6th individually it only gives me suites.  Any ideas anyone?


----------



## macraven

Keep checking as peeps cancel at times and you might be able to see availability for the dates

I usually call to check as rooms that go back into the system don't show up right away


----------



## ruthies12

I can't believe they went that fast!  That is crazy


----------



## macraven

Some peeps do trips after a busy time is over
With Hhn ending, early November is a good time to be there

Some make room bookings first then transportation second
If they can't get it to sync, they cancel the room and then it frees it up in the system


----------



## ruthies12

It still ticks me off though, I've been checking every single day in the mornings and just because I wasn't on my computer yesterday afternoon I missed out.  That really bites. 

They are still showing regular rooms available at the stay more save more rate. Maybe if those don't book they will add them to the aph discount closer to the dates.  I'm about ready to just say screw it and stick with the holiday inn though, universal is making me really mad with making me work this hard for a discount.


----------



## WVMomof3

Can anyone tell me how Royal Pacific is with 3 teenagers?  We stayed at Portofino last time and loved it, but RP is $70/night cheaper with APH rates.  I see that it is over 100 sqft smaller.  Is it noticeable?  We will have a blowup twin mattress.  I am all about saving $$$, but also sanity is important!


----------



## ruthies12

well I called and got a very nice lady on the phone who looked in the system and said that the regular rooms for RPR, hard rock, and Portofino are all showing not available and that is making her think that they are doing a scattered release and possibly they are not all booked but just haven't released regular rooms yet.  She says to keep checking my dates over the next few days and it may open up. 

Geesh this is a pain in the .............


----------



## macraven

That makes sense as they do release rooms that way at times


----------



## ruthies12

Macraven thank you for the suggestion to call!  At least I still have hope now.............


----------



## Mom3girls

Make sure to keep checking! My husband and I decided to go mid Aug and I booked a room at reg rate only 3/4 weeks out. Checked everyday until a room showed up with AP. I called right away and had them change my rate to AP about 2 weeks out.


----------



## theme_park_mom

Just got APH rate for Dec. 16-20!! go check it out!!!!


----------



## tinydancer09

ruthies12 said:


> I am soooo bummed!  It is only showing suites available at RPR for Friday and Saturday nights 11/4 and 11/5.  I need a regular room, no way am I paying 600 a night for a suite.  It looks like it will give me 189 a night for 11/3 which I can't really use but when I put 11/3 to 11/6 or just the 5th and 6th individually it only gives me suites.  Any ideas anyone?


Well that might be my bad. I only put in 3-5. Not 3-6


----------



## peel

I'm so excited for you all! I'm not going until 1/22, so I'm still waiting...


----------



## Disneytam

Thank you everyone for the heads up!! Just got PBH CL for $409 on 12/10 and $374 for 12/11 and 12/12. That's with 4 adults! So much better than Disney prices and we love PBH club level.


----------



## sassy2000

Yay!! Just got Hard Rock for $234/night Dec 16-18 and $199/night Dec 18-22! This is the only resort we haven't stayed at so we are very excited!


----------



## Mom3girls

theme_park_mom said:


> Just got APH rate for Dec. 16-20!! go check it out!!!!


 Which resort will you be staying at? We are going to be at Royal Pacific those same dates


----------



## theme_park_mom

Mom3girls said:


> Which resort will you be staying at? We are going to be at Royal Pacific those same dates


Hard Rock! i am so excited! the price came down considerably, and paid for the Express Pass! WOW! Thanks to everyone for all the great advice!
love your profile pic @Mom3girls


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

OK, I'm there Dec 8-10. I have a reservation for $254/night in a standard room at RPR, but now see an APH offer for $291 (instead of $374) for HRH Deluxe room with a pull-out sofa for our group of five. Worth the $40x2 nights plus cost of getting an AP? Has anyone stayed at the Deluxe HRH rooms? The square footage is bigger (but I've lost the exact numbers).


----------



## barb969

WVMomof3 said:


> Can anyone tell me how Royal Pacific is with 3 teenagers?  We stayed at Portofino last time and loved it, but RP is $70/night cheaper with APH rates.  I see that it is over 100 sqft smaller.  Is it noticeable?  We will have a blowup twin mattress.  I am all about saving $$$, but also sanity is important!



 I assume you mean a total of 5 people.   The extra 100 sq. ft. makes a tremendous difference.  At RP 2 people can barely pass at the foot of the bed. It will be a very tight fit for an air mattress.  Splurge on PFB.


----------



## ruthies12

tinydancer09 said:


> Well that might be my bad. I only put in 3-5. Not 3-6



Well I'm glad you said that!  I just looked and it will let me book 11/3 by itself for $189, 11/3 to 11/5 for $194 per night, but will not let me book 11/4 by itself and will not let me book 11/3 to 11/6.  So does this mean 11/5 won't be added do you think?  It will even let me book Sunday.  Why can I book Thurs, Fri and Sunday but not Saturday?  This is stupid


----------



## Mom3girls

Why thank you theme_park_mom!!  We took that selfie on our adults only trip last month   We sent that picture to our three teenage girls who are obviously always taking selfie's


----------



## Mom3girls

We are going to stay at Royal Pacific for four nights in December with three adults ( One being a 19-year-old), a 17-year-old and 16-year-old.  In a two queen standard room    We are going in knowing that it's going to be extremely tight but really want to experience Universal right before the holidays.  Can't afford to swing two rooms which would be ideal  since my husband's going to be rooming with four women !!!


----------



## tinydancer09

ruthies12 said:


> Well I'm glad you said that!  I just looked and it will let me book 11/3 by itself for $189, 11/3 to 11/5 for $194 per night, but will not let me book 11/4 by itself and will not let me book 11/3 to 11/6.  So does this mean 11/5 won't be added do you think?  It will even let me book Sunday.  Why can I book Thurs, Fri and Sunday but not Saturday?  This is stupid


If I were you I would book 11/3-11/5 at RPR. Then I would switch to CBBR or your other hotel for the night of 11/5. IF something does become available in your same category you'd be able to add it on, correct? I don't really know, that is a question. 

As it stands right now you only have one night booked at RPR, right? So if you did what I said you'd have express 11/3. 11/4. 11/5. You'd only be Sunday without express which arguably might be the best day to be without it as a lot of people leave on Sundays. As youo have said before Potter doesn't have express anyways so you could focus on potter that day since it won't affect it at all. 

Plus, if you only do one night away you can just pack a smaller toiletry back with a change or two of clothes and leave the rest in your car for that night. That's what my sister and I are going for our big switch this weekend. We have one night at UOR and then we swtich to disney. 

That Saturday appears to have a regular rate at $299. So... why aren't they allowed to book 2 nights at APH rate and one night at standard rate... HMMMMMMMMMMMM maybe it is a staggered release


----------



## ruthies12

Yeah it's crazy.  I might book 11/3 to 11/5 at the APH rate and keep my other reservation for that Saturday at the regular rate.  We aren't able to use the express pass on Thursday 11/3 cause we won't even get there until 10 o'clock at night.  My niece wants to do Harry Potter first so we will be focusing on that on Friday no matter what.  I wanted the pass for Saturday and sunday so I'm keeping that one night that I already have booked, I would not want to go to another hotel that night. 

I'm assuming if I have two different reservations but at the same hotel that they won't make me switch rooms.  I might call and ask.


----------



## tinydancer09

ruthies12 said:


> Yeah it's crazy.  I might book 11/3 to 11/5 at the APH rate and keep my other reservation for that Saturday at the regular rate.  We aren't able to use the express pass on Thursday 11/3 cause we won't even get there until 10 o'clock at night.  My niece wants to do Harry Potter first so we will be focusing on that on Friday no matter what.  I wanted the pass for Saturday and sunday so I'm keeping that one night that I already have booked, I would not want to go to another hotel that night.
> 
> I'm assuming if I have two different reservations but at the same hotel that they won't make me switch rooms.  I might call and ask.


Oh yes, my apologize. I meant to exclude the 11/3, but then I didn't want to confuse others and make them think they wouldn't have it on check-in day. 
Per our old conversation I couldn't make heads or tails about which date you had that one room booked! lol 
However you work it I hope it works out for you! 
If you have two reservations at the same type of room I would assume they could work it to keep  you in the same room. However...... the computer probably generates it with some impressive logarithm so who knows.


----------



## ruthies12

tinydancer09 said:


> Oh yes, my apologize. I meant to exclude the 11/3, but then I didn't want to confuse others and make them think they wouldn't have it on check-in day.
> Per our old conversation I couldn't make heads or tails about which date you had that one room booked! lol
> However you work it I hope it works out for you!
> If you have two reservations at the same type of room I would assume they could work it to keep  you in the same room. However...... the computer probably generates it with some impressive logarithm so who knows.



I appreciate all the help!  I'm still hoping they will add that Saturday to the discounted rates!


----------



## Mom3girls

Okay after doing a lot of research while I'm sitting here on the beach I have decided to take an earlier flight Down on Friday 12/16 and fly home late on Monday 12/19 instead of Tuesday. I would much rather stay the extra day BUT this way I could get two rooms (and bathrooms!!) for our family of five (including three teenage girls)  the extra sleeping space and the extra bathroom will be sooo worth it!!!!!


----------



## tinydancer09

Mom3girls said:


> Okay after doing a lot of research while I'm sitting here on the beach I have decided to take an earlier flight Down on Friday 12/16 and fly home late on Monday 12/19 instead of Tuesday. I would much rather stay the extra day BUT this way I could get two rooms (and bathrooms!!) for our family of five (including three teenage girls)  the extra sleeping space and the extra bathroom will be sooo worth it!!!!!


My friends and I got adjoining rooms at PBH this spring and it was SOOO nice! As minute her boyfriend decided to go. I had never met him before and I'm a bit of a private prude... LOL, well.. kind of. Anyways. Last minute I was able to switch down to a standard room, get 2 rooms, and total it was only about $100 more than the original room I had booked. It was WELL WORTH $100!!! 

So glad it worked out for you and hope you're able to get adjoining if that's your preference. Should make for a happy vacation!


----------



## soniam

TigerlilyAJ said:


> OK, I'm there Dec 8-10. I have a reservation for $254/night in a standard room at RPR, but now see an APH offer for $291 (instead of $374) for HRH Deluxe room with a pull-out sofa for our group of five. Worth the $40x2 nights plus cost of getting an AP? Has anyone stayed at the Deluxe HRH rooms? The square footage is bigger (but I've lost the exact numbers).



We stayed in a king deluxe this summer. It felt much more roomy than the standard 2 queens at HRH. It was only DH and I though. What is the 5th person going to sleep on at RPR in a standard room? There isn't much room after the two beds. I can't remember if there's a table and chair in the standard 2 queens at RPR. There is one at HRH, so a cot or something might fit better in their standard.

I like having an AP. Do you plan to travel more than once in the next year? My AP paid for itself with the hotel discount we got in March. However, we were going to stay at HRH anyway, so we didn't go up in price on the room.


----------



## macraven

TigerlilyAJ said:


> OK, I'm there Dec 8-10. I have a reservation for $254/night in a standard room at RPR, but now see an APH offer for $291 (instead of $374) for HRH Deluxe room with a pull-out sofa for our group of five. Worth the $40x2 nights plus cost of getting an AP? Has anyone stayed at the Deluxe HRH rooms? The square footage is bigger (but I've lost the exact numbers).


I've stayed twice in hrh deluxe room

Great space and nice extra area for luggage, changing, etc when you enter the room
The walled off section is to the side of the room when you enter 

Sofa makes into a bed and room feels more spacious than the standard rooms


----------



## WVMomof3

I decided to somewhat splurge and go for HRH.  It was about $120 cheaper total for 3 nights than PBH and $120 more than RPH.  We are looking at Thanksgiving week.


----------



## barb969

WVMomof3 said:


> I decided to somewhat splurge and go for HRH.  It was about $120 cheaper total for 3 nights than PBH and $120 more than RPH.  We are looking at Thanksgiving week.


I hate to mention the rooms at HRH are the same size as RP, unless you get a deluxe queen room.


----------



## sassy2000

barb969 said:


> I hate to mention the rooms at HRH are the same size as RP, unless you get a deluxe queen room.



This is from the Universal website for Hard Rock:
Garden View 2 Queen Room
You'll enjoy exceptional amenities, two queen beds and 375 square feet of space giving you ample room to rock out or just kick back with your entourage. Each Garden View room lets you look out upon a different area of the hotel's scenic grounds.

This is for Royal Pacific:
Standard 2 Queen Room
Enjoy 335 square feet of tropical paradise in one of these inviting standard guest rooms. Each room offers two queen beds and all of the modern amenities

It's not a big difference but HRH is larger.


----------



## WVMomof3

Yes, I was going by the room descriptions on the website.  Quite frankly, all 3 of them are way too small with 3 teenagers!  But they have been begging to go back, so hopefully it won't be too bad.  Though I keep toying with the idea of going club level.  With 5 of us, it seems like maybe we could get our moneys worth out of it?  It is $100 more/night.  We are not big breakfast eaters though, and not sure if we would come back for their lunch and dinner options, which aren't really a meal anyway, right?  It might save us about $20 a day on a Starbucks run though.


----------



## Pumbaa_

for 5 people it might be worth it. The soda and water and snacks can add up quickly. Throw in a bfast or 2, a mini meal at dinner and you are there. Plus it is really cool


----------



## Mom3girls

Well I bit the bullet and changed my reservation. I booked two adjoining standard queen rooms for my family of five.  We also have three teenagers.  my AP rate was $206/night when we were all in one room but because one is considered an adult we were charged extra so when we dropped the amount of people in one room our rate went down to $187/night.  I really think the extra space and the extra bathroom will work out perfectly for us. I think it ended up being $300 difference after I dropped a night


----------



## Mom3girls

Booked our flights!! Now it seems REAL!!  12 weeks until our first December trip!!


----------



## PartyofSix

For my dates 11/25 and 26 how are you guys getting such a great rate>?  APH is coming up 284 at RPH, 339 HRH, and PBH 349.  I have to get two rooms because their is 6 of us.  Staying at CBBR on Thursday in FCS for 159 APH


----------



## Mom3girls

PartyofSix said:


> For my dates 11/25 and 26 how are you guys getting such a great rate>?  APH is coming up 284 at RPH, 339 HRH, and PBH 349.  I have to get two rooms because their is 6 of us.  Staying at CBBR on Thursday in FCS for 159 APH


The rate is most likely going to be higher because you are going over Thanksgiving week. A lot of kids are out of school during that time period and head down for vacation.


----------



## Mom3girls

How many adults/kids are there and are any kids 18 or older? (Bc they are adults)


----------



## Mom3girls

PartyofSix said:


> For my dates 11/25 and 26 how are you guys getting such a great rate>?  APH is coming up 284 at RPH, 339 HRH, and PBH 349.  I have to get two rooms because their is 6 of us.  Staying at CBBR on Thursday in FCS for 159 APH


When I put in your dates I put in one adult and two kids to price out two rooms with APH rate. RPR is $234, HRH is $289 and PBH is $264.  That's the price for each room. Hope that helps!!


----------



## PartyofSix

Thank you i guess it did not take my code OR i put it in where it'd be more.  I think me and my husband will go for a King put the two 24 and 20 girls in a room with 10 and 16 year old. Makes the pricing exactly as above.


----------



## Mom3girls

We just booked two rooms too. We are a family of five and wanted the extra bathroom and beds. They told me the best chance we had of getting adjoining rooms was if we booked two standard queen rooms (RPR). don't know if she's right or just said that. Call and talk to someone in person. We had to put my husband's name on one room and mine on the other bc my oldest is only 20 and an adult 21 or older has to be listed on the room. Make sure you can book both rooms with one AP. I didn't ask bc we both have an AP. Good luck


----------



## WVMomof3

I changed my reservation from HRH to PBH.  I was just checking rates again and they had cheaper rates at PBH than what I had originally booked.  So Yay, bigger room, cheaper rate.


----------



## peel

I'm impatiently waiting for January APH rates. I'm currently booked at RPR 1/22-1/25, but I'm secretly hoping for a great PBH rate. I've only ever been to RPR, and the PBH property looks so beautiful. I'm booking this trip for my mom and I, and she's never stayed on Universal property before. We always stay at WDW moderates. RPR will be enough of a step up, but I think I would get some serious bonus points for taking her to PBH.


----------



## Roxyfire

peel said:


> I'm impatiently waiting for January APH rates. I'm currently booked at RPR 1/22-1/25, but I'm secretly hoping for a great PBH rate. I've only ever been to RPR, and the PBH property looks so beautiful. I'm booking this trip for my mom and I, and she's never stayed on Universal property before. We always stay at WDW moderates. RPR will be enough of a step up, but I think I would get some serious bonus points for taking her to PBH.



Portofino was amazing. The only downside is no personal fridge in the room. I ended up finding a great AP rate for October so hopefully the January ones will be out soon!


----------



## keishashadow

Two months out & still no January 2017 APH rates?


----------



## mom2my3kids

Is there usually AP rates for first of June? We are planning on going June 1-5th at Universal and 5th-11th at Disney..I am thinking it may be cheaper to purchase one AP and get a discount on hotel..


----------



## keishashadow

mom2my3kids said:


> Is there usually AP rates for first of June? We are planning on going June 1-5th at Universal and 5th-11th at Disney..I am thinking it may be cheaper to purchase one AP and get a discount on hotel..



For the times I've checked past years, yes.


----------



## mom2my3kids

Thank you, I called and she told me to call back the middle of April to see about discounts for the first of June..I would have to make a room only reservation..up to 30% so it would be worth it..


----------



## keishashadow

mom2my3kids said:


> Thank you, I called and she told me to call back the middle of April to see about discounts for the first of June..I would have to make a room only reservation..up to 30% so it would be worth it..



Hard to say what the discount might be as the rack rates are awfully high last 6 months into future.  Anytime I can book RP for under $200 all in I consider it 'a deal'.

Memorial Day weekend has had some great deals past years, as has first week in June.  Rates seem to rise by Father's Day weekend and stay summer high.

There is a yearly date & rate thread, not out yet for 2017.  Look back to 2016 for an idea what others have paid.  Suggest subscribing or checking it out at least weekly.  The # of rooms available under the APH promotion are limited.

http://disboards.com/threads/the-official-2016-date-and-rate-thread.3462523/


----------



## Tmarmac

APH Rates for January 2017 and some dates in February 2017 are now up!!!  

Now I just have to decide about club level.....


----------



## peel

Tmarmac said:


> APH Rates for January 2017 and some dates in February 2017 are now up!!!
> 
> Now I just have to decide about club level.....



Thank you! I checked at 10am today and they hadn't been released! I called and knocked $25/night off my reservation. I was hoping RPR would drop below $200/night, but it stopped at $204. Maybe there will be additional discounts if the hotel doesn't fill up, but I'm not looking a gift horse in the mouth.

How far into February did the rates extend? I'll update the first post.


----------



## DisBuckMan

peel said:


> How far into February did the rates extend? I'll update the first post.



Looks like Feb 16 is the last night.


----------



## peel

DisBuckMan said:


> Looks like Feb 16 is the last night.



Thanks!

1st post updated.


----------



## keliblue

waiting for May


----------



## micheleq

keliblue said:


> waiting for May


Waiting for early April! Thanks for this thread!


----------



## AngelDisney

Ditto here! Thanks for this great thread!! Waiting for August...fingers crossed.


----------



## Mom3girls

AngelDisney said:


> Ditto here! Thanks for this great thread!! Waiting for August...fingers crossed.


 Just thought I'd mention we just went in Aug and stayed Sun-Wed and had $169 APH rate at RPR.  Hope you get a great rate too!!


----------



## AngelDisney

Mom3girls said:


> Just thought I'd mention we just went in Aug and stayed Sun-Wed and had $169 APH rate at RPR.  Hope you get a great rate too!!



Thanks for the info! You have brightened my day!! We will be arriving on August 13 and staying for 6 nights. Pixie dust!


----------



## Mom3girls

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks for the info! You have brightened my day!! We will be arriving on August 13 and staying for 6 nights. Pixie dust!


You are welcome your rate for your last day may be slightly more bc it's a weekend night. I have heard that sometimes with longer stays the Stay More Save More rate can work out to be better. So check that out too. They usually come out before the APH rate.


----------



## shh

Would love 169. Rates in early to mid Feb for RPR seem high. Over 240/night on a Sat either of the first two weeks of Feb - only thing I could snag was a Sun/Mon at lower rates. Really wanted to book 3 days, but both Sat and Tues are HIGH. I guess there are conventions in town the first two weeks. Or some event/group.


----------



## Mom3girls

That's probably because it's Mardi Gras in Universal from Feb 4- March 24


----------



## mom2my3kids

If I purchased off of orbitz would I still get full benefits of hotel? even inside a hour early?


----------



## Keatm1

peel said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 1st post updated.



Not trying to be pedantic - but first post says Feb 16 instead of 17


----------



## DisBuckMan

Keatm1 said:


> Not trying to be pedantic - but first post says Feb 16 instead of 17



The 16th is correct. That's the last night you can get the APH discount rate at this time. No APH discount available for the night of the 17th.


----------



## Keatm1

Causing more confusion!! i meant it should read Feb 16, 2017  not Feb 16th, 2016


----------



## Mom3girls

If you purchase through Anywhere but Universal you cannot have your room rate adjusted if the rate goes down. You are locked into their rate.


----------



## peel

Keatm1 said:


> Causing more confusion!! i meant it should read Feb 16, 2017  not Feb 16th, 2016



Oops! I fixed it, thanks!


----------



## georgina

mom2my3kids said:


> If I purchased off of orbitz would I still get full benefits of hotel? even inside a hour early?



Yes. Those benefits are given to all resort guests, no matter how you booked your stay.


----------



## mom2my3kids

georgina said:


> Yes. Those benefits are given to all resort guests, no matter how you booked your stay.


Someone posted to book it under two adults, we are actually two adults and three kids would we get the hour entry early per person even if I didn't add them through orbitz?


----------



## pcstang

mom2my3kids said:


> Someone posted to book it under two adults, we are actually two adults and three kids would we get the hour entry early per person even if I didn't add them through orbitz?


Just add them at check in. Just make sure your room can accommodate 5 people, which most onsite rooms do.


----------



## keishashadow

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks for the info! You have brightened my day!! We will be arriving on August 13 and staying for 6 nights. Pixie dust!



This year that time period as not as low as I had hoped, the two weeks after into early September were significantly lower



mom2my3kids said:


> If I purchased off of orbitz would I still get full benefits of hotel? even inside a hour early?



Yes



Mom3girls said:


> If you purchase through Anywhere but Universal you cannot have your room rate adjusted if the rate goes down. You are locked into their rate.



At times the APH rates won't necessarily apply to dates of existing stays, subject to availability and black outs

You can cancel & rebook orbitz/Cheaptickets within their stated cancellation period, takes a few business days to receive the refund


----------



## AngelDisney

keishashadow said:


> This year that time period as not as low as I had hoped, the two weeks after into early September were significantly lower



We are going on a cruise on August 19 then WDW after the cruise. I booked RPR in 2014 with CheapTickets' 20% on top of SMSM and got about $170 a night. Fingers crossed for AP rate for our stay. DD is taking MCAT on August 11. Otherwise staying 7 nights would get me max SMSM rate. All I can do is "wait" and hope for the best outcome.


----------



## Alison_in_Wonderland

I'm trying to decide if I should get a AP to save money on our room. I tried using the APH code for our trip 1/18/17-1/23/17 and wasn't able to see a discount. What am I doing wrong? I'm looking at Royal Pacific. 


Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Might not be released yet

Or could be many rooms are already booked


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Might not be released yet
> 
> Or could be many rooms are already booked



They are out for the week prior, maybe black out dates as MLK is on 16th

OP did u check the other onsite hotels for same dates to see if they produce an APH rate?


----------



## shh

I've been trying to book a Sat thru Tues stay for any weekend early to mid Feb at either aph or flo rate and the standard rooms are already all gone at that rate for Sat. They still have lots of standard rooms at regular prices available and higher priced rooms at aph rates.

I'm hoping that maybe they just release a small block of aph/florida resident rate rooms to start and might open up a few more in coming weeks if they don't book up at the standard rates? (Wishful thinking, I guess!) The reservations person just said to keep checking in case there's a cancellation.


----------



## Mom3girls

Alison_in_Wonderland said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should get a AP to save money on our room. I tried using the APH code for our trip 1/18/17-1/23/17 and wasn't able to see a discount. What am I doing wrong? I'm looking at Royal Pacific.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


That category of room is sold out at APH rate. The rooms open up all the time as people change their dates/cancel their trips. Check again and again. I've seen them become available and then go away again. If they show up again snag it right away. You can always change your plans and get your money back. I think up until a week out. Don't give up!!!


----------



## keishashadow

shh said:


> I've been trying to book a Sat thru Tues stay for any weekend early to mid Feb at either aph or flo rate and the standard rooms are already all gone at that rate for Sat. They still have lots of standard rooms at regular prices available and higher priced rooms at aph rates.
> 
> I'm hoping that maybe they just release a small block of aph/florida resident rate rooms to start and might open up a few more in coming weeks if they don't book up at the standard rates? (Wishful thinking, I guess!) The reservations person just said to keep checking in case there's a cancellation.



It's possible they didn't have APH rates from the get-go for those rooms.  Conventions pick up during that time frame.  room blocks are dumped back into system a month or less prior, then maybe you'll see either APH or general price drops

FYI re room only bookings - Cancellations made 6 or more days prior to check-in receive a full refund. Cancellations 5 or fewer days before check-in forfeit the deposit.


----------



## peel

Alison_in_Wonderland said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should get a AP to save money on our room. I tried using the APH code for our trip 1/18/17-1/23/17 and wasn't able to see a discount. What am I doing wrong? I'm looking at Royal Pacific.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You can try making two separate reservations. Right now, only the night of the 18th has no standard rooms at the APH rate.  Do a search for 1/19-1/23 and there are standard rooms available at an average rate of 191.50 per night.


----------



## keishashadow

peel said:


> You can try making two separate reservations. Right now, only the night of the 18th has no standard rooms at the APH rate.  Do a search for 1/19-1/23 and there are standard rooms available at an average rate of 191.50 per night.


Yes but even if u ask to link the reservations, there is chance of having to move not to mention need to stop at desk and check in  twice


----------



## peel

keishashadow said:


> Yes but even if u ask to link the reservations, there is chance of having to move not to mention need to stop at desk and check in  twice



That's true, but If it saves hundreds of dollars, OP might be willing to put up with changing rooms after the first night. It's an option to open up AP rates, anyway.


----------



## klmall

Joining this thread with some questions and in hopes of snagging a lower rate for our 3 nights at HRH in May. We hope to save more than the SMSM rate we have for a Deluxe 2 Queens room.

What is the best guess on when early May APH rates will be released?

Since I am planning on buying 1 Seasonal Pass to get the APH rate should I buy it now or just wait? IOW is this pass likely to go up soon?


----------



## gzmtlock

peel said:


> That's true, but If it saves hundreds of dollars, OP might be willing to put up with changing rooms after the first night. It's an option to open up AP rates, anyway.



Ohmuhgosh, this is what just happened for me!  We're at PBH Club level, Dec 25-28.  Have been checking for APH rates for weeks, but forgot about checking for single nights rather than the block.  So when this thread reminded me a couple days ago, I started checking single nights.

BINGO!  We are saving over $300 a night for Dec 25!  That is 43% off!!!  You bet your sweet bippy we're willing to move (if necessary) to save that kind of moolah!  (Helps that the "kids" are college-age so fully able to help with the relo and fully able to appreciate the savings.)  I'll be checking several times a day for the other two nights. . .

If we should get two consecutive one-night reservations, does anyone know if the "multiple computer" scenario works to cancel/rebook to combine the ressies?  I've read about this being done for DVC, not sure if anyone has achieved it at UOR.  (With multiple computers, you get ready to cancel the two one-night ressies, then IMMEDIATELY on another computer already set up to search for a single ressie, consecutive nights, to rebook the two singles just cancelled.)  It would of course represent some element of risk, but should be fairly minimal. . .especially at non-peak hours.  Thoughts?


----------



## klmall

klmall said:


> Joining this thread with some questions and in hopes of snagging a lower rate for our 3 nights at HRH in May. We hope to save more than the SMSM rate we have for a Deluxe 2 Queens room.
> 
> What is the best guess on when early May APH rates will be released?
> 
> Since I am planning on buying 1 Seasonal Pass to get the APH rate should I buy it now or just wait? IOW is this pass likely to go up soon?



I went ahead and bought my Season Pass yesterday and 2 passes from Maple Leaf tickets as well.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy to see APH rates drop for my January dates, make sure to keep checking your existing rates periodically.  

Flipped over to PBH since only $10+ more a night.

Kimball - as long as you have it when u check in should be good.


----------



## klacey1

Subscribing! Looking for APH rates for February 14-18th. (So close!!)


----------



## DisBuckMan

klacey1 said:


> Subscribing! Looking for APH rates for February 14-18th. (So close!!)



If I were you, I'd go ahead and book those nights. You can have the APH discount applied to the 14th, 15th, and 16th. With the 17th and 18th being President's Day weekend, there's a chance that there won't be an APH discount for that time.


----------



## klacey1

DisBuckMan said:


> If I were you, I'd go ahead and book those nights. You can have the APH discount applied to the 14th, 15th, and 16th. With the 17th and 18th being President's Day weekend, there's a chance that there won't be an APH discount for that time.



True, I didn't even think about that. I'm going to do that. Thanks!


----------



## keishashadow

DisBuckMan said:


> If I were you, I'd go ahead and book those nights. You can have the APH discount applied to the 14th, 15th, and 16th. With the 17th and 18th being President's Day weekend, there's a chance that there won't be an APH discount for that time.





klacey1 said:


> True, I didn't even think about that. I'm going to do that. Thanks!



Curious if you were able to book it that way.  

At the risk of being a broken record here, in the past, wanting to use 2 different rates (even if one is rack) would require booking 2 separate reservations.  

They always advise you may have to change rooms.  Make sure to request the reservations be linked when you book but be prepared since it's a busy holiday weekend.  I'd think it'd be advantageous for them to not have to turn the room, but you never know.  Based upon sheer numbers, you'd think a regular room likely has better chance of you staying put vs a suite.

You will have had to stop by the desk to check in (again) on the morning of the 2nd portion of the reservation.  OT it works the same way @ WDW, just the way their booking matrix works I was told when inquring

Lastly, you can ask when you call if the weekend is a blackout day for APH rates.


----------



## klacey1

keishashadow said:


> Curious if you were able to book it that way.
> 
> At the risk of being a broken record here, in the past, wanting to use 2 different rates (even if one is rack) would require booking 2 separate reservations.
> 
> They always advise you may have to change rooms.  Make sure to request the reservations be linked when you book but be prepared since it's a busy holiday weekend.  I'd think it'd be advantageous for them to not have to turn the room, but you never know.  Based upon sheer numbers, you'd think a regular room likely has better chance of you staying put vs a suite.
> 
> You will have had to stop by the desk to check in (again) on the morning of the 2nd portion of the reservation.  OT it works the same way @ WDW, just the way their booking matrix works I was told when inquring
> 
> Lastly, you can ask when you call if the weekend is a blackout day for APH rates.



Actually decided to change our dates to february 10-14 to avoid that weekend


----------



## 2Monkeys

Hope this is the right place to ask...a few years ago we booked an APH rate, but didn't actually have the AP when we checked in as we needed to upgrade a ticket upon arrival. This was not an issue at that time (2012). I am wondering if the same holds true now. We already have 3 days tickets and I am planning to upgrade one to a seasonal pass if the rate becomes available for our dates (May 28-30), but that is Memorial Day, so not sure we will get anything worthwhile. Any advice/experience is greatly appreciated!


----------



## soniam

2Monkeys said:


> Hope this is the right place to ask...a few years ago we booked an APH rate, but didn't actually have the AP when we checked in as we needed to upgrade a ticket upon arrival. This was not an issue at that time (2012). I am wondering if the same holds true now. We already have 3 days tickets and I am planning to upgrade one to a seasonal pass if the rate becomes available for our dates (May 28-30), but that is Memorial Day, so not sure we will get anything worthwhile. Any advice/experience is greatly appreciated!



I have to show them mine when I check in. Maybe they would let you bring it to the later.


----------



## macraven

You can show the AP during your stay and before you check out of the hotel to keep the booked AP rate


----------



## NKHarris329

I didn't see this answered elsewhere, but sorry if this is a repeat.

Does one person per room need an AP or just the reservation owner?   Meaning - I get an AP and reserve two rooms (other occupants just get normal tickets), does the AP discount work on both rooms or will one person in each room need an AP?


----------



## macraven

AP holder can reserve two rooms with the discount if it involves young children


If all are adults, there must be one adult per room that has the AP pass


----------



## tarheel618

Looking for the week of March 13


----------



## Rags

We booked standard view at RPR for dates May 7th through May 11th. I know it is still prettty far away but impatiently waiting for APH rates


----------



## AngelDisney

Rags said:


> We booked standard view at RPR for dates May 7th through May 11th. I know it is still prettty far away but impatiently waiting for APH rates



I am even farther away. I'm waiting for August APH rates.


----------



## macraven

I'm further away than you

My reservation starts October 1 2017

Booked oct 21 this year for the vacation


----------



## peel

The AP schedule hasn't been extended, but if you got shut out from AP rates for your dates through mid-February, check again. They've opened up some additional AP availability for the dates I'm going in January, so you might luck out.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Need 3/4-3/6, about how far out do they release the dates?


----------



## macraven

Mom2Stitch said:


> Need 3/4-3/6, about how far out do they release the dates?



I could take a guess on this but it varies so many times on the release dates

Best bet is to book a room rate you could live with and watch the site so you can modify your rate when AP rates are released to the public


----------



## soniam

Mom2Stitch said:


> Need 3/4-3/6, about how far out do they release the dates?



I was stalking and booked our March 11-13, 2016 trip with AP on 12/28. The year before for RPR is was also late December, so it should be sometime this month.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Thank you @macraven  and @soniam  Is it bad to wish it were here already?


----------



## soniam

Mom2Stitch said:


> Thank you @macraven  and @soniam  Is it bad to wish it were here already?



Not at all. I have a WDW trip in less than two weeks, and I can barely stand it


----------



## peel

Check your APH rates again! My January dates dropped so much that I switched from a standard room at RPR to a bay view room at PBH. In the process, I found out I have YouFirst Blue status linked to an old email address, so even though I haven't been there in a few years I'll probably get an upgrade. Further back in the thread I mentioned that I'd love to surprise my mom with a stay at PBH, but I didn't think it would actually happen!

Would an upgrade move me from a Bay View 2 Queen to a Deluxe 2 Queen? Is that considered the next tier? And do they also have bay views or only pool views?


----------



## keishashadow

peel said:


> Check your APH rates again! My January dates dropped so much that I switched from a standard room at RPR to a bay view room at PBH. In the process, I found out I have YouFirst Blue status linked to an old email address, so even though I haven't been there in a few years I'll probably get an upgrade. Further back in the thread I mentioned that I'd love to surprise my mom with a stay at PBH, but I didn't think it would actually happen!
> 
> Would an upgrade move me from a Bay View 2 Queen to a Deluxe 2 Queen? Is that considered the next tier? And do they also have bay views or only pool views?



Congrats, You mom will love PBH!  I see no drops for my January trip or my Feb one.  What are your dates?  

Not to be a Debbie downer, but what makes you think you will get an upgrade?  when I was blue (& gold) over many years, never-ever received an upgrade, even the pay @ check-in type.  Can't say I've read many instances of it here either...maybe if it's really dead

As platinum, when a suite wasn't available, a few times we were upgraded from garden to bay view.  Honestly, every room we've had there (with exception of the ones close to noisy ice machine that finally was replaced) ALL the rooms are lovely there, enjoy!


----------



## peel

keishashadow said:


> Congrats, You mom will love PBH!  I see no drops for my January trip or my Feb one.  What are your dates?
> 
> Not to be a Debbie downer, but what makes you think you will get an upgrade?  when I was blue (& gold) over many years, never-ever received an upgrade, even the pay @ check-in type.  Can't say I've read many instances of it here either...maybe if it's really dead
> 
> As platinum, when a suite wasn't available, a few times we were upgraded from garden to bay view.  Honestly, every room we've had there (with exception of the ones close to noisy ice machine that finally was replaced) ALL the rooms are lovely there, enjoy!



Thanks! We're going 1/22-1/25.
The rep I talked to when switching my reservation told me she thought I might get an upgrade. I'm not looking a gift horse in the mouth, but it would be a nice surprise if it happens!


----------



## keishashadow

peel said:


> Thanks! We're going 1/22-1/25.
> The rep I talked to when switching my reservation told me she thought I might get an upgrade. I'm not looking a gift horse in the mouth, but it would be a nice surprise if it happens!



It would indeed, good luck.  I'm paying $244 plus a night AP rate 1/6 - 1/8 & 2/3-2/4 - among the highest I've ever paid onsite...not thrilled lol


----------



## peel

keishashadow said:


> It would indeed, good luck.  I'm paying $244 plus a night AP rate 1/6 - 1/8 & 2/3-2/4 - among the highest I've ever paid onsite...not thrilled lol



Mine is $239/night for Bay View. The AP RPR rate for my dates dropped from $204 to $174 yesterday. I was surprised that my mother wanted to go for the more expensive PBH after I showed her pictures of it. It helps a lot that we're splitting the costs, though. If it were just DH and me I would have jumped on the lower RPR rate.


----------



## peel

keishashadow said:


> It would indeed, good luck.  I'm paying $244 plus a night AP rate 1/6 - 1/8 & 2/3-2/4 - among the highest I've ever paid onsite...not thrilled lol



I was just looking at the YouFirst site. It says, "Blue members receive a room upgrade, if available, upon arrival." You haven't heard of anyone getting upgraded?


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

peel said:


> I was just looking at the YouFirst site. It says, "Blue members receive a room upgrade, if available, upon arrival." You haven't heard of anyone getting upgraded?


I got upgraded both times I stayed at PBR. Paid for a garden view, got a bay view deluxe room. Was informed at the time of booking over the phone.  By the way, I'm still waiting for 2/23-2/25 dates to become available at the APH rate.


----------



## peel

CareHeartsDisney said:


> I got upgraded both times I stayed at PBR. Paid for a garden view, got a bay view deluxe room. Was informed at the time of booking over the phone.  By the way, I'm still waiting for 2/23-2/25 dates to become available at the APH rate.


Did you also have Blue status? I don't know why I do, I even threw away my card since I haven't been back in a few years and we'd never go more than twice in one year to get any benefits.


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

peel said:


> Did you also have Blue status? I don't know why I do, I even threw away my card since I haven't been back in a few years and we'd never go more than twice in one year to get any benefits.


I believe so.


----------



## macraven

peel said:


> I was just looking at the YouFirst site. It says, "Blue members receive a room upgrade, if available, upon arrival." You haven't heard of anyone getting upgraded?


_If the hotel is a sell out, won't be possible for a blue level room upgrade from standard view to water view_


----------



## Rags

So realistically when should I expect APH rates to be released for my dates May 7th through 11th? I'm thinking March but hoping for sooner.


----------



## macraven

Since AP rates are presently out for up to mid February, could be the next set of AP rates might appear late January


----------



## peel

macraven said:


> _If the hotel is a sell out, won't be possible for a blue level room upgrade from standard view to water view_


We're going at a really slow time, so fingers crossed for an upgrade.


----------



## macraven

peel said:


> We're going at a really slow time, so fingers crossed for an upgrade.




Will definitely cross my fingers and eyes that you get the upgrade!


----------



## Mjkre

AP rates just added for President's weekend!!!!!


----------



## GoBlue96

Just got AP rate for 3/23-3/26!  Saving over $100/night at PBH!!
Yeah...

Stacey


----------



## DisBuckMan

I just booked for late May...both HRH and PB are $214/night on the AP rate.


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

Mjkre said:


> AP rates just added for President's weekend!!!!!


Thanks so much! I've been waiting so long to book 2/23-2/25.


----------



## Roxyfire

Looks like it's updated through 5/26


----------



## Patience

Newbie here with a few questions about APH rates.  I am currently booked at RPR for two nights, February 21-22, 2017.  My current rate through orbitz is $364/night for a standard room.  I booked using ebates so I will be getting roughly $45 cash back after we complete our stay.  I also have park to park tickets through Undercover Tourist which I purchased before the rate increase.  I believe the tickets can be upgraded. I paid $216 each for the adult tickets and that price includes the tax.  The AP rate for my nights is $314 per night at Hard Rock (no standard rooms left at RPR), so roughly a $100 savings.  The cheapest AP rate is $320 plus tax.  It would cost me over $100 to upgrade one of the adult tickets to an AP so I really am not saving anything and I would lose my ebates cash back.  So it seems to me that the only advantage to switching to Hard Rock is a nicer hotel room for a small price increase. 

Am I understanding this correctly?  Is there any advantage to having one AP such as free parking or other discounts?  Is Hard Rock so much nicer that it is worth the hassle of changing my reservations and having to go to customer service to upgrade my ticket?


----------



## Seeker615

Okay - I can save over 200 bucks if I book with APH rates.

I now have to get an annual pass though. How does this work? Do I order it online and they send it to me? Or do I pick it up somewhere before I check into the hotel?


----------



## okeydokey

Finally able to book for March 14-16.  Looks like Hard Rock was cheaper than Royal Pacific, so we are staying at the Hard Rock.


----------



## macraven

Seeker615 said:


> Okay - I can save over 200 bucks if I book with APH rates.
> 
> I now have to get an annual pass though. How does this work? Do I order it online and they send it to me? Or do I pick it up somewhere before I check into the hotel?


You can order online and get a voucher

Redeem for the AP once at the parks 

Book with AP rate
As long as you show the AP card at the hotel check in counter, your room rate holds
Do this sometime before the day you check out


----------



## DisBuckMan

okeydokey said:


> Finally able to book for March 14-16.  Looks like Hard Rock was cheaper than Royal Pacific, so we are staying at the Hard Rock.



I saw the same thing for our dates. PB and HRH were $5 cheaper per night ($214 for either) than RPR ($219). We also chose the Hard Rock.


----------



## Rags

Woo hoo just modified my reservations for RPR May 7th thru 11th. It went from 259.00 per night to 219.00!!!!


----------



## macraven

AP saved me over $200 for a weekend night
Well $270 with the free room upgrade

Woot!


----------



## Rags

Ok so I may be getting greedy but any chance my APH rate goes down further?


----------



## macraven

Rags said:


> Ok so I may be getting greedy but any chance my APH rate goes down further?



If it does, call immediately and request to modify to the lower rate

When AP rates drop, that limited inventory goes quick


----------



## Rags

macraven said:


> If it does, call immediately and request to modify to the lower rate
> 
> When AP rates drop, that limited inventory goes quick



Thank you I will keep checking and keep the phone number on speed dial!!!


----------



## macraven

One year in late September, I saw a new lower AP rate for my room type 

I had booked in advance but was able to call and modify to the lower AP rate
Soon after, rooms were filled


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

Got a garden view room at HRH $254/night for our spring break in mid March.
RPR was sold out of regular rooms and I think PBH was a little more than HRH but I didn't watch closely.
Wahoo!


----------



## twocat

Yikes!  I just booked at Cabana Bay for a Courtyard Poolside Family suite for about $148 per night for 5/9-5/13 checkout.  In November, I paid $109 for the same room.

I guess more people have discovered how awesome CB is.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Anyone with any luck for April 8-16?  I know it's Spring Break for most of us but was hoping for some discount with our new APs. Back to planning


----------



## CJN

The two bedroom suite I had already booked at RPR wasn't eligible for the APH rate so I switched over to a PBH villa suite which was eligible. Portofino was our first choice anyway!


----------



## angryduck71

Aw, man!  We'll be there May 29-June 2.  the AP rate is $100/night cheaper at Royal Pacific the few days before in late May than the SMSM rate I got.  Come on, baby!  Reduce it just those few days later too!  (Wishful thinking!)


----------



## Roxyfire

angryduck71 said:


> Aw, man!  We'll be there May 29-June 2.  the AP rate is $100/night cheaper at Royal Pacific the few days before in late May than the SMSM rate I got.  Come on, baby!  Reduce it just those few days later too!  (Wishful thinking!)



I think they have just released through the previous week, we will have to wait for the next round!


----------



## peel

Roxyfire said:


> Looks like it's updated through 5/26



Thanks! I updated the first post to reflect the new date.


----------



## crostorfer

I just booked February 14th and 15th at Sapphire Falls for $99 a night with the APH rate!


----------



## yeahdisney

Changed our March trip down to $279 with 5 in a room for RPR I think she said refund of $159ish.   hR would of been $30 more.

May GRAD trip need night May 27.  Not released.  If I changed Disney part of the ressie.  We could go in the middle of that week earlier and price is $214 HR and port.   Hmmm got to go think about this one.


----------



## keliblue

Just rebooked our RPR ressie for May 5-6 from $314 to $214 a night ...happy girl


----------



## yeahdisney

I added the May AP nite for the girls trip $214 for HR.  It was not available for RPR. When I asked earlier it was same price for a Monday nite stay at portofino, when I called back and asked for the Wednesday nite it was more for Portofino.  Right now We have a Disney hotel for that week but for $214 for 2 days for FOTL ~ sweet.


----------



## PHXscuba

Just saved $320 for 2 rooms 2 nights in March, and it's a water view upgrade as well! The extra $77 to buy my AP pales in comparison!

Thx to the OP for keeping this thread up to date!

PHXscuba


----------



## catfan98

Looks like no APH rates for my timeframe 4/5-4/8.  Spring break...boo...lol.  It's when our schedule allows though, sigh.


----------



## Seeker615

macraven said:


> You can order online and get a voucher
> 
> Redeem for the AP once at the parks
> 
> Book with AP rate
> As long as you show the AP card at the hotel check in counter, your room rate holds
> Do this sometime before the day you check out



Thank you. How soon should I buy annual passes? My trip is in April. Do they sell out?


----------



## Anonomom

Do they ever backfill APH rate dates?  By that I mean, dates for May are out but so far no discount for April 8-15; does that mean there won't be, or just that maybe that week hasn't been released yet?  I don't know enough about Universal's patterns.

I spoke with a CM at Universal back in November, and they said APH rates for April would likely be released in mid-January.  I"m wondering if I should still hold out hope?


----------



## macraven

Seeker615 said:


> Thank you. How soon should I buy annual passes? My trip is in April. Do they sell out?


As long as I have been going to the darkside, have never heard that ap's sell out
Talking about the AP card not rooms


----------



## macraven

When you see AP rate are available for your dates, book then

If you can only book a room for a specific time period, you can book the room and modify your rate to the AP rate when it shows up on the site

Not all dates use the AP promotion
So book your ressie when you see a rate you can live with in case the AP rate is not available for your stay

Smsm general public code is available for anyone

Those time periods are found on the website or by calling reservations
Call and ask what discount you are available for your dates

Secure the smsm room rate and modify to AP rate when it has been released


----------



## keishashadow

catfan98 said:


> Looks like no APH rates for my timeframe 4/5-4/8.  Spring break...boo...lol.  It's when our schedule allows though, sigh.



April is late for spring break in my neck of woods, typically bulk mid March thru end of month.  Interesting you have early April.  By that point the public schools here (that do a long summer break still), are ready for a few days over the Easter weekend off school schedule.  Well, unless making up snow days.

Easter weekend the 16th.  Would think no APH rates week prior or after.  Premium, the same as other major holidays.

Did u look @ 2016's date & rate thread to see if any APH rates were offered same time period?


----------



## catfan98

keishashadow said:


> April is late for spring break in my neck of woods, typically bulk mid March thru end of month.  Interesting you have early April.  By that point the public schools here (that do a long summer break still), are ready for a few days over the Easter weekend off school schedule.  Well, unless making up snow days.
> 
> Easter weekend the 16th.  Would think no APH rates week prior or after.  Premium, the same as other major holidays.
> 
> Did u look @ 2016's date & rate thread to see if any APH rates were offered same time period?



I hadn't thought about that, I will look at it.  Thanks for the suggestion.

*ETA: * I checked Universal's site and my stay is during the "Peak Season 2" and "Holiday Season".  So I'm probably safe in thinking the rate I am booked at will be what it will be unless they are low on bookings and need to entice, lol.

I did check out the SMSM rate, and for my time period it is a minimum 4 night stay instead of 3. 

Most KY schools have their spring break the first week of April.  I would say it's later because they don't get any break time at Easter.  Spring break is the last break they get before school lets out which is usually around the 2nd-3rd week of May...unless there are snow days to makeup.  Starting last year though, several districts in the state have implemented a new system where the students can do their work at home on a snow day for up to 5 days.  The students are given packets at the beginning of the year to bring home which contain work for each class they have for 5 days.  They can either complete the work online or they can do the worksheets and turn it in upon return to school for each day missed.  It's a great system.  Better than tacking on days at the end, for sure.


----------



## StefWalsh

Can anyone give me a link to see these rates?  I've been waiting to see if APH rates for May 14-18 are available and what they might be before I decide to purchase an annual pass.  I have no idea where everyone is seeing these!


----------



## DisBuckMan

StefWalsh said:


> Can anyone give me a link to see these rates?  I've been waiting to see if APH rates for May 14-18 are available and what they might be before I decide to purchase an annual pass.  I have no idea where everyone is seeing these!


There's no "link" to see the rates. Simply go to Universal (or Loews) website, choose your hotel, and put "APH" into the Promo Code box after putting in your dates.


----------



## StefWalsh

DisBuckMan said:


> There's no "link" to see the rates. Simply go to Universal (or Loews) website, choose your hotel, and put "APH" into the Promo Code box after putting in your dates.



I actually found it after, thanks!  I got Portofino Bay for $214/night until the 17th, so I'll book our last night elsewhere.


----------



## Seeker615

macraven said:


> As long as I have been going to the darkside, have never heard that ap's sell out


Good to know! I will probably get them soon.


----------



## macraven

Seeker615 said:


> Good to know! I will probably get them soon.


I did an edit to my post to clarify I was talking about AP card not rooms


----------



## 2Monkeys

Is there a snowball's chance of an AP rate for May 28-30? It is Memorial Weekend, Sunday & Monday night.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Thank you!  I had a $364/night rate for 3 nights at RP for the last week of March and I was able to get a $254/night AP rate!


----------



## klmall

WooHoo! Just reduced our early May nightly rate at HRH for 3 nights (for 3 adults) from $397 to $314!!! DH is dutifully impressed! Not bad for spending $71 extra for the AP and still saving $166 on the room.


----------



## Rags

Just looked again for our dates May 7th to 1tth and RPR and the AP rate went up to $289.00 Glad I called last week.........


----------



## Dr. M

JUST SAVED $495 with APH rate!!!  We are booked in two rooms for two nights at RPR in the middle of March.  It will be our very first time at Universal and we are excited 
However, we do not have annual passes yet.  We have purchased one 3 day ticket through Universal, and the rest of the family have their 3 day tickets through Undercover Tourist.
I was wondering if only one of us has to upgrade to the Seasonal Pass to get the discount for BOTH rooms?? 
I would imagine that upgrading the ticket bought from Universal would be the easiest
If we need two Seasonal passes, can a ticket from Undercover Tourist be upgraded, and if so, would it cost more since it was bought from a 3rd party?
Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## macraven

Two rooms booked and two AP needed to keep the AP rate

UT tickets are valid to upgrade
Do that once you are in the parks

You need to show your AP at the hotel desk once you have them

UT can save some money


----------



## JeffryK

I see the prices for my dates have dropped $10 since last i checked, how smart is it to wait and hope for it to drop even further. Im looking at rooms for a stay in 5 weeks.

Also, i assume the cheapest annual pass will suffice?


----------



## macraven

_If you see a price that you can live with, book then


After you book, you can always call and have your rate modified to the new price that is listed

Only catch is they must have open rooms to do the rate change

Standard rooms may be sold out but water views may not_


----------



## georgina

JeffryK said:


> I see the prices for my dates have dropped $10 since last i checked, how smart is it to wait and hope for it to drop even further. Im looking at rooms for a stay in 5 weeks.
> 
> Also, i assume the cheapest annual pass will suffice?



I changed my reservation twice to reflect APH discounts. Go for the $10 cheaper, then if it drops more, change it again! Sometimes different room categories open up. I was booked at CBBR for this past Nov, first they added AP rates but only for pool view rooms, so I switched to that, then they opened the AP rate for standard rooms, so I changed again.  

And yes, I only have a seasonal pass. Be careful though, if you are going Mardi Gras times when they have Saturday concerts, you can't get into the concert park with the seasonal pass that day.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

The APH rate is available if I add a sunday night to my reservation for HRH but if I drop that night, it shows the APH rate for those 1st 2 nights is no longer available.  If I book the three nights and call to drop the night I don't need will I still keep the APH rate for those first 2 nights?


----------



## rlduvall

justkeepswimmin said:


> The APH rate is available if I add a sunday night to my reservation for HRH but if I drop that night, it shows the APH rate for those 1st 2 nights is no longer available. * If I book the three nights and call to drop the night I don't need will I still keep the APH rate for those first 2 nights?*



Most likely not.  I have noticed that Universal resorts are very strict about adding/dropping nights and allowing you to keep the original rate.  Trust me, I feel your pain . . . it has affected me before.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Ugh!  Okay, thought I might of found a work around but it looks like I am locked in to the high spring break rates.   Frustrating.  I am really trying to stay positive about our first trip to Universal but it just seems so much more expensive than WDW to me.


----------



## keishashadow

justkeepswimmin said:


> The APH rate is available if I add a sunday night to my reservation for HRH but if I drop that night, it shows the APH rate for those 1st 2 nights is no longer available.  If I book the three nights and call to drop the night I don't need will I still keep the APH rate for those first 2 nights?


Never hurts to call but likely not

Can't say I've seen the APH rate segue out that way for dates I've booked

Often they do have minimum stays just to be able to book a room during popular weekends


----------



## justkeepswimmin

keishashadow said:


> Never hurts to call but likely not
> 
> Can't say I've seen the APH rate segue out that way for dates I've booked
> 
> Often they do have minimum stays just to be able to book a room during popular weekends


Yes, I may just try.  If the rate bumps back up I can cancel.  What's crazy is it is available as a Friday night rate, a Friday-Sun Rate, just not a Fri-Sat rate.   I could book Friday alone at the APH rate ($304) then make a separate reservation for Saturday at the normal rate ($489).  The savings still makes up for what I spend on getting one of us an AP. My guess is they may not be nice about combining the reservations though.


----------



## pigletto

We just booked a trip in a courtyard family suite for mid May. The APH rate at Cabana Bay is higher than the Stay More Save More rate. And because I'm Canadian I checked on Expedia.ca and it was even a little bit cheaper there, and I could go through Ebates for 8% back so that's another $120 there.  I'll keep checking AP rates but I suspect they aren't going to get much better now.


----------



## keishashadow

justkeepswimmin said:


> Yes, I may just try.  If the rate bumps back up I can cancel.  What's crazy is it is available as a Friday night rate, a Friday-Sun Rate, just not a Fri-Sat rate.   I could book Friday alone at the APH rate ($304) then make a separate reservation for Saturday at the normal rate ($489).  The savings still makes up for what I spend on getting one of us an AP. My guess is they may not be nice about combining the reservations though.



Sounds like Saturday has already been booked to whatever proprietary % they use to pull the discount for a one or 2 night stay.

People have posted here they have requested consecutive reservations be linked and had no issue other than needing to visit the front desk and re-register.

Would think it all depends on the type of room as to popularity and # of units I.e. Less suites, better chance you might have to move.

Honestly, it doesn't behoove them to work with you to make it happen though. Would only book it the way you describe if willing to move the 2nd night.

Still some time, keep checking.!


----------



## TnTWalter

When I booked, I debated 1-2 nights and chose 1 night at RPR early april...of course now can't get 2 nights...any chance another night will open up? At least I got the 1 night...Thanks.


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

We are going the first week of October. If I book a room only now can I apply the ap rate when released or should I just wait until it's released before I book? Thank you!


----------



## Rags

SpecEdismyLife said:


> We are going the first week of October. If I book a room only now can I apply the ap rate when released or should I just wait until it's released before I book? Thank you!


You can book now and add the APH rate when they get released. That's what we did for our trip in May.


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

Rags said:


> You can book now and add the APH rate when they get released. That's what we did for our trip in May.


great thank you!


----------



## anricat

Rags said:


> You can book now and add the APH rate when they get released. That's what we did for our trip in May.



Did you book directly through Universal or through a third party? We're booked through Southwest to get the points, but I noticed that my card was charged by Loewes.


----------



## peel

Just back from PBH. Beautiful hotel!!! And I saw a lot of it, since my mother got the Norovirus the second day we were there and spent the rest of the vacation in bed. 1.5 park days total. I got sick the night we came home (hard to avoid when you're stuck in a petri dish hotel room with a sick person), but at least it waited until I was in my own house. I spent most of the trip reading by the bay and watching everyone going to and from the parks, which was depressing. But the grounds were so quiet and relaxing with everyone being gone during the day.
If I could score another room at the APH rate we paid I'd definitely choose it over RPR.

Oh, and no one at the hotel ever asked to see the annual pass.


----------



## Rags

anricat said:


> Did you book directly through Universal or through a third party? We're booked through Southwest to get the points, but I noticed that my card was charged by Loewes.



I booked directly through Universal website


----------



## okeydokey

My March 14-16 stay  AP rate just went down if I switched to the RPR from the Hard Rock.  origina;;y the Hard Rock was the cheapest of those dates.
Check your rates as they seem to be changing.


----------



## snoopy5386

AP Rates available over Easter!!!! This is not a drill, check your reservations. I just saved us almost $400.


----------



## peel

snoopy5386 said:


> AP Rates available over Easter!!!! This is not a drill, check your reservations. I just saved us almost $400.



Thanks, @snoopy5386!


----------



## Toy Story Fan

Just curious to know, when staying for 7 days, is the stay more save more discount usually better than the APH rate? We are booked November 16-23 leaving on US Thanksgiving Day (we're Canadian).  Does Loews give APH rates for this busy time of year, or is it random?


----------



## macraven

Toy Story Fan said:


> Just curious to know, when staying for 7 days, is the stay more save more discount usually better than the APH rate? We are booked November 16-23 leaving on US Thanksgiving Day (we're Canadian).  Does Loews give APH rates for this busy time of year, or is it random?


Check the seasonal calendar on the UO website

Smsm gives a 35% discount for October so I use that rate instead of the ap rate for a 7 night + booking 

Smsm discounts vary based on your dates


----------



## Toy Story Fan

macraven said:


> Check the seasonal calendar on the UO website
> 
> Smsm gives a 35% discount for October so I use that rate instead of the ap rate for a 7 night + booking
> 
> Smsm discounts vary based on your dates


Thank you.


----------



## 2Monkeys

Still holding out hope for an APH rate for Memorial Weekend!


----------



## rlduvall

2Monkeys said:


> Still holding out hope for an APH rate for Memorial Weekend!



Me, too.  Last year they didn't come out until around April.  I don't know if I can hold out that long . . . especially since that is the weekend Volcano Bay is opening.  I'm thinking it's not looking so good for the home team and Portofino is $484. per night right now.


----------



## 2Monkeys

rlduvall said:


> Me, too.  Last year they didn't come out until around April.  I don't know if I can hold out that long . . . especially since that is the weekend Volcano Bay is opening.  I'm thinking it's not looking so good for the home team and Portofino is $484. per night right now.


 

Not sure I will wait either. Undercover Tourist has a bit of a discount but you have to pay in full. Starting to think that might be the best I can do.


----------



## soniam

2Monkeys said:


> Not sure I will wait either. Undercover Tourist has a bit of a discount but you have to pay in full. Starting to think that might be the best I can do.



I went ahead and booked RPR for Memorial Day weekend. Since we are staying 4 nights, we got the SMSM discount. I would like something better, but I am assuming that's the best I can do. I am also waiting for late July.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Just wanted to pop in and thank everyone for recommending persistence.  I was able to get the Hard Rock for our Spring Break Dates at $314 per night, which is a rate I can live with for a spring break weekend and still leaves me coming out ahead even though I will need to buy 1 power pass AP since our dates have a Mardi Gras concert that would make the seasonal pass invalid for the day at Universal Studios.   Looks like I might even be able to save a little on the AP upgrade if I buy my ticket trough UT, so I am off to investigate that ;-)  Thank you again and I hope everyone has a great time on their next Universal trips!


----------



## Roxyfire

justkeepswimmin said:


> Just wanted to pop in and thank everyone for recommending persistence.  I was able to get the Hard Rock for our Spring Break Dates at $314 per night, which is a rate I can live with for a spring break weekend and still leaves me coming out ahead even though I will need to buy 1 power pass AP since our dates have a Mardi Gras concert that would make the seasonal pass invalid for the day at Universal Studios.   Looks like I might even be able to save a little on the AP upgrade if I buy my ticket trough UT, so I am off to investigate that ;-)  Thank you again and I hope everyone has a great time on their next Universal trips!



Good for you! I'm searching every single day at this point to see if Memorial Day and onward pops up so I'm glad to see persistence paying off for some


----------



## macraven

_I love happy endings when homies score discounts!_


----------



## justkeepswimmin

macraven said:


> _I love happy endings when homies score discounts!_



Me too!  I was originally trying for RPH but when this rate opened up at HRH I jumped on it.  In looking at the hotel website, I think it will be perfect for my family.  My girls are a bit older now (17, 12, and 9) and all 3 are into music.  My middle daughter takes guitar lessons so she is super excited about being able to 'check out' a guitar for our stay.   Thanks again!


----------



## macraven

Hrh will be perfect for your family!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Anything special going on first week of May? I check about once a week to see if AP rates for our dates 5/5-5/8 have dropped any. Today when I checked, the only AP rates offered were on hospitality parlor suites starting at $622/night!

So glad I booked our regular room early!


----------



## Annchristine65

Mom2Stitch said:


> Anything special going on first week of May? I check about once a week to see if AP rates for our dates 5/5-5/8 have dropped any. Today when I checked, the only AP rates offered were on hospitality parlor suites starting at $622/night!
> 
> So glad I booked our regular room early!


Where do you check for the AP rates?


----------



## Mom2Stitch

You go to the Universal site once you navigate your way to the hotel and dates you want you will select Promotion and APH, if rates are available it will show up.


----------



## Annchristine65

Mom2Stitch said:


> You go to the Universal site once you navigate your way to the hotel and dates you want you will select Promotion and APH, if rates are available it will show up.


Thanks!


----------



## Annchristine65

Mom2Stitch said:


> You go to the Universal site once you navigate your way to the hotel and dates you want you will select Promotion and APH, if rates are available it will show up.


We are not going until mid Sept. I have a smsm rate of $200 per night at Royal Pacific which I think is a pretty good rate. How often and when should I start checking? And would the rate be much lower than that do you think?


----------



## macraven

Annchristine65 said:


> We are not going until mid Sept. I have a smsm rate of $200 per night at Royal Pacific which I think is a pretty good rate. How often and when should I start checking? And would the rate be much lower than that do you think?



_i would check frequently this spring.
March/April time period.

last year the Ap rates came out in mid April..

if your stay is long (7 nights) better smsm discounts.

my booked october stay is at $185 night_


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Annchristine65 said:


> We are not going until mid Sept. I have a smsm rate of $200 per night at Royal Pacific which I think is a pretty good rate. How often and when should I start checking? And would the rate be much lower than that do you think?



I think that's a pretty good rate as well.  We went early September last year and I think our rate was about 165.  I would keep and eye on this board and just check on it once in a while.


----------



## Annchristine65

Thanks all! Do they give discount on club level also? I would love to try club level if I could get a good enough rate.


----------



## Patience

Since we upgraded all of our tickets to annual passes, we are thinking about another trip in October.  Does anyone know when they released the AP rates laast year for stays in October?


----------



## casnider

Keeping a watch on this thread


----------



## macraven

Patience said:


> Since we upgraded all of our tickets to annual passes, we are thinking about another trip in October.  Does anyone know when they released the AP rates laast year for stays in October?


Last year ap rates were released mid April for early October 

I did a two week stay in early October and booked with smsm discount 
Kept that rate as it had a 35-% discount
Ap rate was a lesser discount


----------



## anricat

I'm still obsessively checking every day for our dates the first weekend in June.


----------



## iona

Annchristine65 said:


> Thanks all! Do they give discount on club level also? I would love to try club level if I could get a good enough rate.



Yes! It was how we ended up staying club level for the first time


----------



## Laura_Dee_

anricat said:


> I'm still obsessively checking every day for our dates the first weekend in June.



Same here lol. We are also going first week of June. What hotel are you trying to get into?


----------



## anricat

Laura_Dee_ said:


> Same here lol. We are also going first week of June. What hotel are you trying to get into?



We'd like to stay at RPR May 31-June 4.


----------



## biochemgirl

I'm watching the last week of August for AP rates. 

Are there any notifications sent by Universal or do I just keep checking?


----------



## macraven

Just keep checking


----------



## buzzrelly

I'm watching for an AP rate rate for the end of October and an AP rate for June for a friend


----------



## macraven

buzzrelly said:


> I'm watching for an AP rate rate for the end of October and an AP rate for June for a friend



On the date/rate sticky we included the link to the past 2016 thread

Just looked at it and a poster is listed booking with the aph rate for end of October last year

Ap rates usually follow the same pattern so hopefully you will be able to see ap rates come out eventually for this October 

This is a sticky where homies can list their booking info and perhaps meet with others if they wish
And it gives a heads up to know what best rates are available for the year


----------



## MagicPlanning

I'll join the boat....looking for Cabana Bay in August


----------



## pmdeve

When can we expect to see the AP rates for July?


----------



## 2Monkeys

rlduvall said:


> Me, too.  Last year they didn't come out until around April.  I don't know if I can hold out that long . . . especially since that is the weekend Volcano Bay is opening.  I'm thinking it's not looking so good for the home team and Portofino is $484. per night right now.





soniam said:


> I went ahead and booked RPR for Memorial Day weekend. Since we are staying 4 nights, we got the SMSM discount. I would like something better, but I am assuming that's the best I can do. I am also waiting for late July.



So I went ahead and booked through Undercover Tourist for May 28-30. I had to pay up front, but got $71 discount ($658 for 2 nights instead of $729). It is still cancel-able until 5 days prior to arrival, so I am still holding out hope for the AP discount!


----------



## donnishobson

I have an annual pass. How many rooms qualify for the discount? We will have 3 rooms, one annual pass.


----------



## macraven

One per room


----------



## donnishobson

macraven said:


> One per room


Thanks. My travel mates will have to get their own APs.


----------



## 2Monkeys

Just checked this morning - AP rates available through June 2. It actually worked out that my Undercover Tourist rate is better for my dates, but hopefully this will help someone else!

ETA - no standard rooms available at the AP rate!


----------



## Laura_Dee_

Why would they only add one more week on to the ap discount range? It only went through May 26th yesterday. Does that mean that will be it for the summer months?


----------



## macraven

Keep watching 

In past years more dates were released soon after to include thru July


----------



## soniam

2Monkeys said:


> Just checked this morning - AP rates available through June 2. It actually worked out that my Undercover Tourist rate is better for my dates, but hopefully this will help someone else!
> 
> ETA - no standard rooms available at the AP rate!



That's pretty typical that there aren't standard rooms with AP rates, at least during Summer and Spring Break.



Laura_Dee_ said:


> Why would they only add one more week on to the ap discount range? It only went through May 26th yesterday. Does that mean that will be it for the summer months?



This is just how they do it. Sometimes they release a week more and sometimes they release a month. They just haven't released summer yet.


----------



## angryduck71

Well, pooh.  Glad I made reservations really early to get a good SMSM rate for that week!


----------



## soniam

2Monkeys said:


> Just checked this morning - AP rates available through June 2. It actually worked out that my Undercover Tourist rate is better for my dates, but hopefully this will help someone else!
> 
> ETA - no standard rooms available at the AP rate!



Before the AP rates came out for Memorial Day weekend, I had booked an RPR queen club level room. The queen poolside with AP was $600 cheaper! I think we can order room service every morning for breakfast and possibly every other meal for that price. It's just DS and I. We aren't big eaters and don't spend a lot of time at the hotel, especially with Volcano Bay opening up. Now I need late July


----------



## peel

2Monkeys said:


> Just checked this morning - AP rates available through June 2. It actually worked out that my Undercover Tourist rate is better for my dates, but hopefully this will help someone else!
> 
> ETA - no standard rooms available at the AP rate!



Thanks! I updated the first post.


----------



## rlduvall

2Monkeys said:


> Just checked this morning - AP rates available through June 2.



Thanks so much for posting this.   I had already done my obligatory morning check for AP rates and there weren't loaded yet at that time.  Still paying alot more than last year, but saved me about $180. per night at PBH.


----------



## gzmtlock

More dates in June now available!  Just rebooked June 23-26 at PBH, saving about $130 per night!


----------



## macraven

gzmtlock said:


> More dates in June now available!  Just rebooked June 23-26 at PBH, saving about $130 per night!



I figured more dates would come out quickly

Last year the early July dates were added for ap discounts soon after March was over

Hope all homies here get the discounts they need!


----------



## DisBuckMan

peel said:


> Thanks! I updated the first post.



@peel ...it looks like APH rates are available through the night of 6/30.


----------



## peel

DisBuckMan said:


> @peel ...it looks like APH rates are available through the night of 6/30.



You rock, thanks!


----------



## rlduvall

Darn it.  Now I'm torn.  We have stayed at all of the resorts so I know them well.  Last year was the first time for my now 17 year old son (that he could remember) at PBH (in a standard room) and he LOVED it. And for a teenager to talk about how much he LOVED it; well, you all with teenagers know how that is.  I really enjoyed it, too.  BUT, I can get RPR for $214. a night versus PBH for $314. in a deluxe room (glorious bathroom) but can't decide if it is worth it.  It's only for 2 nights.  We always go back to our room to chill during the day and I love exploring the resorts. 

Would I really miss the $200 + tax?  Someone just make up my mind for me.


----------



## RedM94

I am wondering why there isn't an AP rate for 06-01 through 06-06?


----------



## soniam

RedM94 said:


> I am wondering why there isn't an AP rate for 06-01 through 06-06?



Maybe that week is pretty full, especially since school is just getting out and that's when they originally announced Volcano Bay would open.


----------



## Roxyfire

They have nothing for my dates  super bummed. 6/5/-6/9 is all still at SMSM. I guess I'm glad I booked Royal Pacific a few months ago but I was really hoping for something better. Guess that's a popular time.


----------



## DisBuckMan

Roxyfire said:


> They have nothing for my dates  super bummed. 6/5/-6/9 is all still at SMSM. I guess I'm glad I booked Royal Pacific a few months ago but I was really hoping for something better. Guess that's a popular time.



APH rates start back on the 7th, it appears.


----------



## Roxyfire

DisBuckMan said:


> APH rates start back on the 7th, it appears.


 
I noticed that, its not a good enough savings to split my stay unfortunately. But I'll keep checking, I noticed they added some dates when it got closer to spring break.  I'm sure I'll get convinced to return in October to get one more use out of those APs. Nothing like spending more just to get a use out of the savings!


----------



## Laura_Dee_

Looks like they blocked out the dates from June 3rd-June 6th. They start back up June 7th. That's odd. Of course that's the week I needed


----------



## Roxyfire

Laura_Dee_ said:


> Looks like they blocked out the dates from June 3rd-June 6th. They start back up June 7th. That's odd. Of course that's the week I needed



I just had to pick the one week it would be full price!


----------



## macraven

Keep checking as you never know how many cancellations the hotels will get 6 days out

To fill the cancellations, they can open up ap rates to cover those dates

Last year I had friends that booked for the July 4 period 
They scored with ap rates a week out
They already had the reservation but were able to modify with ap rate

UO allows peeps to cancel room reservations with no penalty as long as it is done 6 days out


----------



## dmetcalfrn

We have 2 rooms booked 5/31-6/4.  Is there any way other than to make 4 new reservations with APH rate for 5/31-6/2 and then 6/2-6/4 paying 4 deposits to get APH rates for the first 2 nights?  Also, will they link the reservations so we don't have to change rooms?


----------



## DisBuckMan

dmetcalfrn said:


> We have 2 rooms booked 5/31-6/4.  Is there any way other than to make 4 new reservations with APH rate for 5/31-6/2 and then 6/2-6/4 paying 4 deposits to get APH rates for the first 2 nights?  Also, will they link the reservations so we don't have to change rooms?



I would just call in that situation. If you are able to do it without paying 4 more deposits, it will have to be done with a phone call anyway.


----------



## Rags

Keep checking my rates just dropped from 219 a night to 189! My date are May 7th to 11th. Definitely pays to keep looking and calling


----------



## Laura_Dee_

Rags said:


> Keep checking my rates just dropped from 219 a night to 189! My date are May 7th to 11th. Definitely pays to keep looking and calling



Did it change since yesterday? And which hotel?


----------



## Rags

It changed from this morning RPR


----------



## ljmclin

It looks like suites are available with APH rate at RPR in June but on June 30 they have standard room discounts with APH rates.  Hopefully July APH rates will come out soon!!


----------



## NKHarris329

I won't save any money for our planned vacation dates... but since we aren't quite sure when my husband will be able to travel (work commitments that will not finalize their flipping schedule) I went ahead and reserved a couple other dates with a savings of around $10 a night and a nice upgrade from RPR to Portofino.


----------



## Nooks88

Following this thread ... waiting for November APH rates.


----------



## jdrasin

We just made reservations for late September for a 5 night trip (Portofino Bay). We are considering annual passes since it will likely be cheaper than 3 park-to-park tickets, but we don't know until they post how annual passes will work with Volcano Bay. I guess we may get a better hotel rate when that comes out.

First time family visitors - so trying to figure this all out

Joseph


----------



## soniam

jdrasin said:


> We just made reservations for late September for a 5 night trip (Portofino Bay). We are considering annual passes since it will likely be cheaper than 3 park-to-park tickets, but we don't know until they post how annual passes will work with Volcano Bay. I guess we may get a better hotel rate when that comes out.
> 
> First time family visitors - so trying to figure this all out
> 
> Joseph



You can book with an AP rate using APH code and then buy your AP later. You don't have to have the AP when you book the room. You just need it at checkin. I am waiting on the official Volcano Bay AP info too. My son and I are going Memorial Day weekend and again in July. I have an AP, but I thought it would be a good deal to get him one too. I wish they would hurry up and announce it though.


----------



## Laura_Dee_

soniam said:


> I wish they would hurry up and announce it though.



Agree. It's ridiculous how long they are waiting.


----------



## jdrasin

soniam said:


> You can book with an AP rate using APH code and then buy your AP later. You don't have to have the AP when you book the room. You just need it at checkin. I am waiting on the official Volcano Bay AP info too. My son and I are going Memorial Day weekend and again in July. I have an AP, but I thought it would be a good deal to get him one too. I wish they would hurry up and announce it though.



Okay, so I can call Lowes when they finally release AP rates for September. And yes, it's crazy that it opens in two months and they've not made an annual pass announcement.


----------



## Laura_Dee_

For those interested in the first week of June they just added APH rates for that week! Yay!!


----------



## Roxyfire

Laura_Dee_ said:


> For those interested in the first week of June they just added APH rates for that week! Yay!!



Praise the heavens, back to PBR again!


----------



## Scout123

Sweet! Just saved almost 200 bucks!  Thanks to everyone for keeping this thread up to date.


----------



## pigletto

Waiting for late August APH rates. Just confirming, does the Seasonal Pass qualify for APH rates? I was pretty sure it did, but thought I should double check. For our May trip UndercoverTourist beat the APH rate for a CBBR suite, but we are thinking we'd like to stay at RPR in August since it will be shorter 3 night stay.


----------



## jdrasin

pigletto said:


> Waiting for late August APH rates. Just confirming, does the Seasonal Pass qualify for APH rates? I was pretty sure it did, but thought I should double check. For our May trip UndercoverTourist beat the APH rate for a CBBR suite, but we are thinking we'd like to stay at RPR in August since it will be shorter 3 night stay.



I would like to know this as well. It seemed like it did count, but not 100% clear. We're going in late September, so getting a Seasonal Pass is probably how we will do it, depending how it interacts with Volcano Bay.


----------



## Laura_Dee_

jdrasin said:


> I would like to know this as well. It seemed like it did count, but not 100% clear. We're going in late September, so getting a Seasonal Pass is probably how we will do it, depending how it interacts with Volcano Bay.





pigletto said:


> Waiting for late August APH rates. Just confirming, does the Seasonal Pass qualify for APH rates? I was pretty sure it did, but thought I should double check. For our May trip UndercoverTourist beat the APH rate for a CBBR suite, but we are thinking we'd like to stay at RPR in August since it will be shorter 3 night stay.


Just checked the universal website. All 4 annual passes including seasonal qualify for the aph rates.


----------



## pigletto

Thank you .


----------



## macraven

_all ap passes have qualified for ap room rates.
the seasonal was included like the power passes have been

now the competition is stronger to secure those ap room rates.....

5 hotels onsite but don't know if the new 6th one will also include ap room rates when it opens._


----------



## Dazed

Thanks -great thread I've been following daily for ages and switched my reservation for club RPR to club PB APH rate today with a good saving though the exchange rate to GB pounds is a bit grim! We've stayed at Cl RPR twice before and really loved it so I'm feeling a bit sad not to be going there again but excited to experience PB.

So next step is buy some tickets and then exchange one for AP right? Never had an AP before and it won't be used again. I am staying with my 3 grown DSs for 3 nights (june 2,3,4) and need 4 park days.


----------



## chmurf

Dazed said:


> So next step is buy some tickets and then exchange one for AP right? Never had an AP before and it won't be used again. I am staying with my 3 grown DSs for 3 nights (june 2,3,4) and need 4 park days.



4 days of park (incl. Volcano Bay) will cost $346pp
if you don't need Volcano Bay and your stay is outside of blackout dates, a seasonnal pass will be $303 (both prices include taxes)

so make sure it's not cheaper to directly buy APs for all of you

you can also buy UK tickets, with sellers like Attraction Tickets Direct (for example) 
A 14 days 3 park ticket will be 232 quids, so you'll avoid exchange rate & fees.
Not sure how much it would be worth towards the upgrade to AP though
but you might want to get these for your DSs


----------



## sls404

Just booked a King Suite at RPR for $358 a night 6/3-6/5. I was hoping for a standard room but none were available with AP rate. And it was only $43 more total than a Garden View at HRH, so figured it was worth it. 

I'm going to keep checking for a cheaper room at RPR to open up though.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Chmurf. Struggling with the different ticket options,exchange rate and adding tax but I'll get there with a few more weeks research! Really looking forward to being at PB now -what a difference a day makes!


----------



## candy0730

What is the average discount for APH?  Just trying to figure out if $50 off per night through a 3rd party site is about the same I could expect if APH becomes available for RPR.  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

It can vary based on date and hotel choice


----------



## patrickpiteo

Still waiting for July ...


----------



## jdrasin

patrickpiteo said:


> Still waiting for July ...


 September here. Doesn't look like we'll get an AP though unless the rates are really good.


----------



## soniam

patrickpiteo said:


> Still waiting for July ...



Me too. Did you see the notice that Volcano Bay is blacked out on all APs, except premiere, for July?


----------



## jolene63

soniam said:


> Me too. Did you see the notice that Volcano Bay is blacked out on all APs, except premiere, for July?


I'm going crazy not being able to book our UO trip.  Disney came out with their summer discounts this week so I was hoping Universal would too.  I just want to finalize everything.  We were thinking about going to VB, but now will probably just go to Disney water parks because of the July blackout.


----------



## lelafuehrer

We are saving $115 per night at HRH from 6/3-6/6 with APH rate.


----------



## soniam

jolene63 said:


> I'm going crazy not being able to book our UO trip.  Disney came out with their summer discounts this week so I was hoping Universal would too.  I just want to finalize everything.  We were thinking about going to VB, but now will probably just go to Disney water parks because of the July blackout.



I am debating. I only have a preferred pass, and I just renewed it 2 weeks ago. We have a Memorial Day and July trip. My AP is fine for Memorial Day but not for July. I suspect I am going to end up dishing out some money to upgrade it 3 park and premiere. It depends how much that costs, assuming I can even upgrade to premiere. I was going to get an AP for DS, but the multiday 3 park ticket is a better deal for both of those trips. The Universal AP is starting to become not as a good of a deal for me with Volcano Bay. I hope I can get a good AP hotel discount for the July stay.


----------



## jolene63

soniam said:


> I am debating. I only have a preferred pass, and I just renewed it 2 weeks ago. We have a Memorial Day and July trip. My AP is fine for Memorial Day but not for July. I suspect I am going to end up dishing out some money to upgrade it 3 park and premiere. It depends how much that costs, assuming I can even upgrade to premiere. I was going to get an AP for DS, but the multiday 3 park ticket is a better deal for both of those trips. The Universal AP is starting to become not as a good of a deal for me with Volcano Bay. I hope I can get a good AP hotel discount for the July stay.


I was going to get my DS a AP too, but now I think I will just get him a multi day ticket instead.  This is our first UO trip and the prices have gone up a lot since we started planning last fall.  I didn't know about the APH resort discount back then so at least I'll be happy if we can get a good hotel discount.  I just wish they would hurry up and release rooms for July.


----------



## soniam

jolene63 said:


> I was going to get my DS a AP too, but now I think I will just get him a multi day ticket instead.  This is our first UO trip and the prices have gone up a lot since we started planning last fall.  I didn't know about the APH resort discount back then so at least I'll be happy if we can get a good hotel discount.  I just wish they would hurry up and release rooms for July.



They usually release stuff pretty late. I usually go ahead and book the room at current prices a few months out. Then I watch for the AP rates. If a good one shows up, then I cancel the original reservation. I hate waiting to the last minute to book a room at all.


----------



## jolene63

soniam said:


> They usually release stuff pretty late. I usually go ahead and book the room at current prices a few months out. Then I watch for the AP rates. If a good one shows up, then I cancel the original reservation. I hate waiting to the last minute to book a room at all.


I don't have a problem cancelling a Disney reservation because I've done it before, however, because I have never stayed at a UO resort I don't know much about how Loews works.  It seems like it is as easy to cancel a reservation as it at Disney so maybe I will do the same thing as you and just book our rooms and hope a discount comes out.


----------



## soniam

jolene63 said:


> I don't have a problem cancelling a Disney reservation because I've done it before, however, because I have never stayed at a UO resort I don't know much about how Loews works.  It seems like it is as easy to cancel a reservation as it at Disney so maybe I will do the same thing as you and just book our rooms and hope a discount comes out.



I think I canceled it online. I hate talking to people, so I must have been able to do it without human contact I think the reservation email had a link to cancel it online. In fact, it may have been easier and worked better than Disney. I have canceled UO reservations a couple of times at least.


----------



## macraven

You can cancel 6 days out without any penalties

Exceptions can be made on an individual situation


Inclement weather has no penalties for cancelling also


----------



## Roxyfire

soniam said:


> I think I canceled it online. I hate talking to people, so I must have been able to do it without human contact I think the reservation email had a link to cancel it online. In fact, it may have been easier and worked better than Disney. I have canceled UO reservations a couple of times at least.



Yes, you can go to uo.loewshotels.com and in each reservation you have is a link to cancel.


----------



## Nubiwan

Roxyfire said:


> Yes, you can go to uo.loewshotels.com and in each reservation you have is a link to cancel.


Can you not just update existing UO booking with the APH rates?  Will was lead to believe you could somewhere on here.


----------



## macraven

I aways call to modify my booking dates when a better rate comes out


----------



## chmurf

Nubiwan said:


> Can you not just update existing UO booking with the APH rates?  Will was lead to believe you could somewhere on here.


you're supposed to be able to

I've tried, either on the link above, or on the mail Loews site

each time, it's been a pain, and I finally gave up and called.

so save yourself the trouble, and call


----------



## Roxyfire

Nubiwan said:


> Can you not just update existing UO booking with the APH rates?  Will was lead to believe you could somewhere on here.



That was replying to specifically about cancelling online. But yes, you can change the rate as well.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

So happy - I was able to switch from water view to standard on my AP rate at RPR. We don't care much about the view and I saved $100! It pays to keep checking!

Less than 3 weeks to go--so, so excited!!


----------



## mmouse50

I am planning on checking in on November 2nd and was hoping for an AP rate at the Hard Rock - I just found out the Horror Nights will be extending past the 31st into the weekend.  Do they have AP rates during Horror Nights or should I be ready to just shell out rack rate?


----------



## Robo56

Hopefully the crowds for HHN should have fallen off as Friday and Saturday the 3rd and 4th of November are the last days.

Keep checking for AP rates.


----------



## jdrasin

We're going mid-september (20-25) and hope to hear possible AP rates soon. Also hoping the HHN doesn't bring too many people during the day.


----------



## Bellybean

At least some of July has been released. We're staying the 7th-11th at HRH, I had to upgrade to pool view but saved a few bucks.


----------



## candy0730

Thank you so much for posting.  I have been stalking the Loews site.  I switched from RPR standard view to Portofino Bay view and saved $225 for 3 nights.


----------



## soniam

I just booked PBR. It was a good rate. We might switch to HRH later though, because it's so close and really cool. Plus, HRH has fridges, and I don't think PBR does yet, right? We have never stayed at PBR though.


----------



## Roxyfire

soniam said:


> I just booked PBR. It was a good rate. We might switch to HRH later though, because it's so close and really cool. Plus, HRH has fridges, and I don't think PBR does yet, right? We have never stayed at PBR though.



Actually I think they are in the process of removing those mini bars, according to the Portofino thread.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Booked August 6 at PBR with APH rate this evening.


----------



## Roxyfire

Latest APH rate is through 8/12


----------



## AngelDisney

August 12 is our arrival day and we are staying for a week. It seems like only King suite is available. I have a feeling that my SMSM rate would be better than the APH rate. I will check again and hope to see a lower rate once the rest of August opens up.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Booked PBR July 5 APH rate


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

A question:  I booked my onsite hotel, then ordered AP's via the Universal website.  I have a confirmation number and have to pick them up at the park entrance.  I assume nothing can be done to modify my current reservation, but I will be able to use them for a future reservation this year?


----------



## Roxyfire

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> A question:  I booked my onsite hotel, then ordered AP's via the Universal website.  I have a confirmation number and have to pick them up at the park entrance.  I assume nothing can be done to modify my current reservation, but I will be able to use them for a future reservation this year?



You can absolutely apply that rate to your booking. But it's also possible that your room type is not available under the discount. Just search the site for your dates and everything set the way you had it when you originally booked, then put APH in the discount code area. That way you can see what's available. Then, you can either call or change it online if you want.


----------



## georgina

mmouse50 said:


> I am planning on checking in on November 2nd and was hoping for an AP rate at the Hard Rock - I just found out the Horror Nights will be extending past the 31st into the weekend.  Do they have AP rates during Horror Nights or should I be ready to just shell out rack rate?



We had an APH rate last year during the first HHN weekend in September, so I don't think that would prevent you from getting a discount!


----------



## ktate82

We changed our hotel from two rooms at a RPR standard view to a Portofino Parlor Suite with Queen Garden View Room.  There will be 4 adults and 2 kids.  We are planning on putting DMIL and DSIL in one bed and the kids in the other while DH and I take the pull out.  Saved us $140 for one night!  Now to wait for October...


----------



## peel

Roxyfire said:


> Latest APH rate is through 8/12



Thank you for doing the legwork! I updated the first post.


----------



## keishashadow

Shocked APH rates week of July 4th, moreso plantinum benefits available on my date 7/6...well, in theory lol. No upgrade available but will keep checking back.

Thanks to Roxyfire!


----------



## Roxyfire

peel said:


> Thank you for doing the legwork! I updated the first post.



Any time, I'm checking out the rates for my friend anyway so figured i might as well see when the last night is.


----------



## Dockrock

AngelDisney said:


> August 12 is our arrival day and we are staying for a week. It seems like only King suite is available. I have a feeling that my SMSM rate would be better than the APH rate. I will check again and hope to see a lower rate once the rest of August opens up.



Our dates are the same.  Originally had a eyes on RPR 2 queen room for 190.  Messed that up by waiting too long.  Room no longer available.  Cheapest ended up being Portofino at 231 a  night.  Still hoping to find that RPR room again for two reasons:  it's cheaper and we stayed at Portofino last year, wanted to try something different.


----------



## AngelDisney

Dockrock said:


> Our dates are the same.  Originally had a eyes on RPR 2 queen room for 190.  Messed that up by waiting too long.  Room no longer available.  Cheapest ended up being Portofino at 231 a  night.  Still hoping to find that RPR room again for two reasons:  it's cheaper and we stayed at Portofino last year, wanted to try something different.



Originally I booked $201/night for 6 nights from August 13-19. Then I was wondering whether I should get late arrival on August 12 with more SMSM saving for 7 nights (it's actually cheaper overall because of lower airfare and more hotel savings). It was $184/night at that moment. Waited a day to decide and it jumped to $191/night. I changed my reservation right away and booked for $191/night. I am glad that I did. It seems unlikely to book standard room at AP rate. There is only king suite available now.


----------



## jolene63

I am so thankful for this thread.  After reading so many posts about prices changing, I just went and looked up my room at CBBR.  It dropped $25 for the night.  The family suites are actually cheaper than the regular rooms for our stay.  Now I just have to hope that my room at PB drops too.


----------



## macraven

AngelDisney said:


> Originally I booked $201/night for 6 nights from August 13-19. Then I was wondering whether I should get late arrival on August 12 with more SMSM saving for 7 nights (it's actually cheaper overall because of lower airfare and more hotel savings). It was $184/night at that moment. Waited a day to decide and it jumped to $191/night. I changed my reservation right away and booked for $191/night. I am glad that I did. It seems unlikely to book standard room at AP rate. There is only king suite available now.


Good planning!

For my days of a long stay, I find the smsm rate of 35% off beats the ap rate for rooms
Booking the king suite at rpr makes it quite affordable then


----------



## angryduck71

Standard rooms at Royal Pacific just went down.  I got $189/night May 30-June 2.  Saved $100.


----------



## lynnfitz

Anxiously waiting for AP rates for August 22nd. Looks like they go through the beginning of August as of now.


----------



## jolene63

angryduck71 said:


> Standard rooms at Royal Pacific just went down.  I got $189/night May 30-June 2.  Saved $100.


Thanks for the update!  I went and looked to see if any standard rooms were available at the end of June and they were.  We switched from Portofino Bay to Royal Pacific and saved $90 for the two nights.  I was excited to stay at PB, but I like the location better at RP so I'm happy about the switch.


----------



## MDH

I have a general question about annual pass rates.  Do these operate like disney deals where there are only a limited number of rooms available at that rate?  Or as long as there is any room available, are you able to book the APH rate.  Thanks


----------



## chmurf

MDH said:


> Do these operate like disney deals where there are only a limited number of rooms available at that rate?



availability is very limited


----------



## because

keishashadow said:


> Shocked APH rates week of July 4th, moreso plantinum benefits available on my date 7/6...well, in theory lol. No upgrade available but will keep checking back.
> 
> Thanks to Roxyfire!


We were there this past week (PBH) and due to a CEO convention, there were no parlors available even though I checked constantly. Dang all those CEOs wanting suites! A couple of days before we arrived, I called again and the guy at UO offered me 2 Deluxe Club rooms instead. I had two rooms reserved hoping for both bedrooms adjoining the parlor.

Oh heck yes, it was wonderful. We always add Club privileges at check in if available, but now they offered them for AP rate garden view rooms.  And even though I was always under the impression that you could only book 1 room with your benefits, they put the plat benefits on both rooms so gave us 2 of the $100 credits (although we only used 1 of the credits.)

So, have hope if the parlor does not become available. Either that or the person at the other end of the phone was sick of me calling and gave me the club upgrade to shut me up.

Now waiting to see if there will be AP rates for the first week in January.


----------



## because

soniam said:


> I just booked PBR. It was a good rate. We might switch to HRH later though, because it's so close and really cool. Plus, HRH has fridges, and I don't think PBR does yet, right? We have never stayed at PBR though.


Per the front desk last week, all rooms at the Portofino now have fridges. I have medication that needs to be refrigerated and had forgotten to reserve a fridge. They assured me all rooms have fridges so I didn't need to worry.


----------



## Roxyfire

because said:


> We were there this past week (PBH) and due to a CEO convention, there were no parlors available even though I checked constantly. Dang all those CEOs wanting suites! A couple of days before we arrived, I called again and the guy at UO offered me 2 Deluxe Club rooms instead. I had two rooms reserved hoping for both bedrooms adjoining the parlor.
> 
> Oh heck yes, it was wonderful. We always add Club privileges at check in if available, but now they offered them for AP rate garden view rooms.  And even though I was always under the impression that you could only book 1 room with your benefits, they put the plat benefits on both rooms so gave us 2 of the $100 credits (although we only used 1 of the credits.)
> 
> So, have hope if the parlor does not become available. Either that or the person at the other end of the phone was sick of me calling and gave me the club upgrade to shut me up.
> 
> Now waiting to see if there will be AP rates for the first week in January.



What's the most recent cost per night to upgrade a regular room to club? Since we'd do breakfast every day and afternoon/evening snack it might be worth it at the right price.


----------



## damo

because said:


> We were there this past week (PBH) and due to a CEO convention, there were no parlors available even though I checked constantly. Dang all those CEOs wanting suites! A couple of days before we arrived, I called again and the guy at UO offered me 2 Deluxe Club rooms instead. I had two rooms reserved hoping for both bedrooms adjoining the parlor.
> 
> Oh heck yes, it was wonderful. We always add Club privileges at check in if available, but now they offered them for AP rate garden view rooms.  And even though I was always under the impression that you could only book 1 room with your benefits, they put the plat benefits on both rooms so gave us 2 of the $100 credits (although we only used 1 of the credits.)
> 
> So, have hope if the parlor does not become available. Either that or the person at the other end of the phone was sick of me calling and gave me the club upgrade to shut me up.
> 
> Now waiting to see if there will be AP rates for the first week in January.




Who was it that gave you the upgrade to club?


----------



## because

Roxyfire said:


> What's the most recent cost per night to upgrade a regular room to club? Since we'd do breakfast every day and afternoon/evening snack it might be worth it at the right price.


It was $100 a night at the Portofino last week.


----------



## because

damo said:


> Who was it that gave you the upgrade to club?


I called the Portofino directly but they always forwarded my call to UO reservations.  It was a guy, wish I got his name, who said there were no parlors available and offered the upgrade. I accepted. I later checked my reservation on my YouFirst dashboard and the upgrade to both of my reservations was indeed to a Club Villa. 

At check-in, we were given 2541, 2568 and 4 club cards.


----------



## damo

because said:


> I called the Portofino directly but they always forwarded my call to UO reservations.  It was a guy, wish I got his name, who said there were no parlors available and offered the upgrade. I accepted. I later checked my reservation on my YouFirst dashboard and the upgrade to both of my reservations was indeed to a Club Villa.
> 
> At check-in, we were given 2541, 2568 and 4 club cards.



So it was reservations that upgraded you?


----------



## because

damo said:


> So it was reservations that upgraded you?


yes

From my YouFirst dashboard:

*Member Level: PLATINUM 
Member Number: XXXXXXXX*

*Room Information*
*Club 2 Queen Room*
*Annual Passholder Rate*
$ 214.00
$ 214.00
$ 214.00
Total Price: $ 722.25

Taxes: $ 80.25

Room Total: $ 722.25


----------



## damo

because said:


> yes
> 
> From my YouFirst dashboard:
> 
> *Member Level: PLATINUM
> Member Number: XXXXXXXX*
> 
> *Room Information*
> *Club 2 Queen Room*
> *Annual Passholder Rate*
> Apr 30, 2017 $ 214.00
> May 1, 2017 $ 214.00
> May 2, 2017 $ 214.00
> Total Price: $ 722.25
> 
> Taxes: $ 80.25
> 
> Room Total: $ 722.25



Thanks.  Wonder if this is a new policy.  Interested if anyone else has experienced it.  I'd love that offer over at Royal Pacific since their King Suites are useless when you have 4 people.


----------



## because

damo said:


> Thanks.  Wonder if this is a new policy.  Interested if anyone else has experienced it.  I'd love that offer over at Royal Pacific since their King Suites are useless when you have 4 people.


Either a new policy or I had a total newbie who knows nothing about Plat upgrades . If a new policy, I will take this upgrade any day over a parlor.


----------



## Roxyfire

because said:


> It was $100 a night at the Portofino last week.



Thanks! A little steep for just two.


----------



## georgina

Roxyfire said:


> Thanks! A little steep for just two.



Yeah, we have had club rooms when we had 4 or 5 in the room, and felt it was a good deal, especially since Universal resorts are so close to the parks to go back and forth. Before they gave free access to the health club for everyone, it was also a perk of club rooms, which provided more shower facilities to use too!


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> Thanks.  Wonder if this is a new policy.  Interested if anyone else has experienced it.  I'd love that offer over at Royal Pacific since their King Suites are useless when you have 4 people.



True.  I'm starting to wonder if they are holding more rooms back out of inventory, possibly from group holds, for last minute upgrades for platinum.  Never thought to ask for club but i may next time no upgrades are available.

Added a day onto our May trip.  Real-time on the website i saw no suites @ RP or SF.  When i called into reservations, had my choice to be upgraded to either.  That was a first that happened.

For July @ PB, again no suite upgrade but i was offered bay view @ the garden view rate.


----------



## HairyChest

Ive been waiting for a standard room at the Portofino bay to show up  for APH rates first week of june and it hasn't happened yet.  do they wait until last minute to release the inventory for standard rooms for annual passholders? its all either deluxe or lake view rooms


----------



## Roxyfire

HairyChest said:


> Ive been waiting for a standard room at the Portofino bay to show up  for APH rates first week of june and it hasn't happened yet.  do they wait until last minute to release the inventory for standard rooms for annual passholders? its all either deluxe or lake view rooms



There were never any Garden views available when it came out. Also, on regular, full rate bookings, I noticed garden views have been booked up for a while. I have been looking as well and not seen a change thus far. I can only suspect that time is popular enough there is no need to discount the rooms. I did book Bay View since it was still a better rate than I had at Royal Pacific. I will keep looking but it was more than I had initially expected to pay.


----------



## HairyChest

Roxyfire said:


> There were never any Garden views available when it came out. Also, on regular, full rate bookings, I noticed garden views have been booked up for a while. I have been looking as well and not seen a change thus far. I can only suspect that time is popular enough there is no need to discount the rooms. I did book Bay View since it was still a better rate than I had at Royal Pacific. I will keep looking but it was more than I had initially expected to pay.


Thanks roxy. They had standard rooms available on the aph rate a few days ago but you had to book 2 nights not 1 night and it would show up so i booked the 2 nights thinking i could then adjust the reservation to 1 night but it wouldnt let me so i cancelled. Has anyone done that over the phone with success perhaps?


----------



## rlduvall

HairyChest said:


> . . . so i booked the 2 nights thinking i could then adjust the reservation to 1 night but it wouldnt let me so i cancelled. *Has anyone done that over the phone with success perhaps?*



I have NEVER had luck in this regard.  Universal is very inflexible with pricing length of nights at their resorts . . . unfortunately.


----------



## Jenny412

HairyChest said:


> Ive been waiting for a standard room at the Portofino bay to show up  for APH rates first week of june and it hasn't happened yet.  do they wait until last minute to release the inventory for standard rooms for annual passholders? its all either deluxe or lake view rooms


They released some garden rooms with the aph rate last week. I was searching for June 3rd-10th when I saw them. They were only there for a few days. I think the rate was $254 but they are gone now. Must have booked up fast.


----------



## Roxyfire

HairyChest said:


> Thanks roxy. They had standard rooms available on the aph rate a few days ago but you had to book 2 nights not 1 night and it would show up so i booked the 2 nights thinking i could then adjust the reservation to 1 night but it wouldnt let me so i cancelled. Has anyone done that over the phone with success perhaps?



I'm looking at 4 nights so I'm sure that has a lot to do with it too


----------



## Jenny412

For those interested they just released Garden view rooms for the first week of June under Aph rates


----------



## Roxyfire

Also just noticed a 2 Q standard at RPR June 6-9 at APH rate. Doesn't work for me but hopefully someone can grab it!


----------



## Roxyfire

Jenny412 said:


> For those interested they just released Garden view rooms for the first week of June under Aph rates



Ugh, there's a garden view 2 queen for June 4-9 but not June 5-9. So annoying.


----------



## FurSpruce

I apologize if this is already answered, I'm sure it is but I just haven't been able to locate it. I recently figured that the lower tier annual passes are about the same price as the individual tickets we were going to get so I'm looking at getting those for our trip. Looking at the Universal site it sounds like there is an annual pass hotel rate, but if that isn't available annual pass holders also qualify for the Florida Resident Rate (even if they aren't residents). Am I reading that correctly? 
Thanks!


----------



## Jenny412

Roxyfire said:


> Ugh, there's a garden view 2 queen for June 4-9 but not June 5-9. So annoying.


I put in 6/4-6/9 and it shows availability at $249 night for garden view. Have you tried on the Lowes site?


----------



## Roxyfire

Jenny412 said:


> I put in 6/4-6/9 and it shows availability at $249 night for garden view. Have you tried on the Lowes site?



Well, I don't need the 4th, I need 5-9 only.


----------



## Jenny412

Jenny412 said:


> I put in 6/4-6/9 and it shows availability at $249 night for garden view. Have you tried on the Lowes site?


Oh nvm lol I just realized you wanted the 5th-9th. That's a shame you could actually stay an extra night for almost the same price lol


----------



## Roxyfire

Jenny412 said:


> Oh nvm lol I just realized you wanted the 5th-9th. That's a shame you could actually stay an extra night for the same price lol



Right now I have Bay View so I'm not complaining that much. But you know, saving 30 (or actually 40, geez) a night would be pretty nice too


----------



## rlduvall

FurSpruce said:


> Looking at the Universal site it sounds like there is an annual pass hotel rate, but if that isn't available annual pass holders also qualify for the Florida Resident Rate (even if they aren't residents). *Am I reading that correctly? *
> Thanks!



No - you can only use Florida Resident Rate if you live in Florida.  I agree that the website can be confusing about Florida Resident rates.  In fact, there was a time when the website [at least for me] always defaulted to the Florida rates and I would get all excited for nothing.


----------



## rlduvall

Roxyfire said:


> Right now I have Bay View so I'm not complaining that much. But you know, saving 30 (or actually 40, geez) a night would be pretty nice too



Like you, I'm hoping for a little lower rate since I am booked for Bay View in late May.  BUT, part of me* almost* hopes it doesn't happen because I've never had a Bay View and it looks beautiful.


----------



## Jenny412

Roxyfire said:


> Right now I have Bay View so I'm not complaining that much. But you know, saving 30 (or actually 40, geez) a night would be pretty nice too


lol it would! Maybe they will change it if the rooms don't book up fast enough


----------



## HairyChest

Roxyfire said:


> Ugh, there's a garden view 2 queen for June 4-9 but not June 5-9. So annoying.


I saw that! I'm looking for just june 5th but its only bay view for 289! however if I book from the 4th and the 5th its standard for 249.  Hopefully it becomes available soon because I booked the bay view just in case and want to cancel if the 249 becomes available


----------



## Roxyfire

HairyChest said:


> I saw that! I'm looking for just june 5th but its only bay view for 289! however if I book from the 4th and the 5th its standard for 249.  Hopefully it becomes available soon because I booked the bay view just in case and want to cancel if the 249 becomes available



Yep, might as well. And if no garden comes open you still have a nice view.


----------



## lynnfitz

Anyone have an idea when August 22nd week would open up for APH? I see it's up to the 12th of August. Keep checking everyday, but still nothing for the 22nd. Thanks!


----------



## tbssenterprises

I can't see where you can even put in your AP code with the new website. Ugh.


----------



## Roxyfire

tbssenterprises said:


> I can't see where you can even put in your AP code with the new website. Ugh.



Use this url instead:
https://uo.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo

Select All resorts (or your favorite if wanted)
Select Promotion
enter APH
Search


----------



## damo

tbssenterprises said:


> I can't see where you can even put in your AP code with the new website. Ugh.




On the new website, near the top of the right hand side, there is a white box beside the cart sign and search icon that says, "BUY PACKAGES, TICKETS AND HOTELS".  It is pretty much the same booking page that we used to have.  Took me a while to find it as well.


----------



## sls404

HairyChest said:


> I saw that! I'm looking for just june 5th but its only bay view for 289! however if I book from the 4th and the 5th its standard for 249.  Hopefully it becomes available soon because I booked the bay view just in case and want to cancel if the 249 becomes available


I'm in the same boat as you! Checking in on the 5th for 2 nights and they just refuse to open up standard rooms for RPR on that date.


----------



## Roxyfire

Jenny412 said:


> lol it would! Maybe they will change it if the rooms don't book up fast enough





HairyChest said:


> I saw that! I'm looking for just june 5th but its only bay view for 289! however if I book from the 4th and the 5th its standard for 249.  Hopefully it becomes available soon because I booked the bay view just in case and want to cancel if the 249 becomes available



Garden View Rooms are now on APH from June 5 onward!


----------



## sls404

Roxyfire said:


> Garden View Rooms are now on APH from June 5 onward!


Thank you!
I just booked Portofino Garden View for $274 night (3 people) and canceled my $353 RPR King Suite. Sad I'm not staying at RPR, but maybe they'll open up more in the coming days!


----------



## HairyChest

Got the garden view! Thanks!
Royal pacific garden view is only 5 dollars cheaper then portofino bay. After having stayed at both id say the portofino bay is worth way more then the royal pacific.


----------



## sls404

HairyChest said:


> Got the garden view! Thanks!
> Royal pacific garden view is only 5 dollars cheaper then portofino bay. After having stayed at both id say the portofino bay is worth way more then the royal pacific.



Can I ask what you think makes Portofino worth more than RPR? My concern is the longer walk to the parks. I've only stayed at HRH, and the walk was so convenient.


----------



## soniam

sls404 said:


> Can I ask what you think makes Portofino worth more than RPR? My concern is the longer walk to the parks. I've only stayed at HRH, and the walk was so convenient.



The rooms are bigger at Portofino and generally I think it's a nicer, more upscale hotel. The pools are nicer, and they have a water slide. There are more amenities, especially food wise. The regular rate at Portofino is always more than the regular rate at RPR.


----------



## Roxyfire

sls404 said:


> Can I ask what you think makes Portofino worth more than RPR? My concern is the longer walk to the parks. I've only stayed at HRH, and the walk was so convenient.



I haven't stayed at RPR, but I might in October. But I don't walk to the parks from Portofino, I use the boat transport which is quick and relaxing. I love the setting as I've been to Italy many times and it's got that nice nostalgia feeling for me.  But the main reason I stay there is the passholder rate is much better than RPR and HRH, even in the summer season. $249 a night vs $309 a night, no brainer with the express pass included.


----------



## lynnfitz

I was surprised that for this summer (end of August), the aph rates aren't out yet, but it's still showing PBH cheaper than RP, for standard rooms. I thought PBH always showed more than RP. We love RP, but if aph rates come out, and I can grab a suite at PB over RP, I might just have to give it a try!


----------



## soniam

lynnfitz said:


> I was surprised that for this summer (end of August), the aph rates aren't out yet, but it's still showing PBH cheaper than RP, for standard rooms. I thought PBH always showed more than RP. We love RP, but if aph rates come out, and I can grab a suite at PB over RP, I might just have to give it a try!



We wanted HRH for late July, but the rate for PBH was so good I had to take it. I got waterview. We have never stayed there, but it looks fabulous.


----------



## lynnfitz

we never stayed either-did have dinner one night over there at the bar (thirsty fish or something like that!). Wouldn't mind at all giving it a try...just have to convince the dh and ds to give it a try!


----------



## HairyChest

sls404 said:


> Can I ask what you think makes Portofino worth more than RPR? My concern is the longer walk to the parks. I've only stayed at HRH, and the walk was so convenient.



the theming is much more "grand", the scale is bigger, the pool is themed nicer in my opinion, the room is much bigger and brighter, the bathroom is huge.  the walk is about 5 minutes longer then royal pacific.  the boat ride is the way I prefer to be transported.  when you are at the portofino you feel like you are in the middle of this big village completely away from Orlando , almost like a land in epcot.  in the royal pacific it doesn't have a big area that's themed, its pretty much just the lobby area and then the pool area, much smaller feel then the portofino.  I didn't feel like its a big themed land I'm part of.  the pictures don't do Portofino justice.  when you are standing there this special feeling comes over you.  this is coming from a person who looooves the Polynesian resort at Disney.


----------



## macraven

lynnfitz said:


> I was surprised that for this summer (end of August), the aph rates aren't out yet, but it's still showing PBH cheaper than RP, for standard rooms. I thought PBH always showed more than RP. We love RP, but if aph rates come out, and I can grab a suite at PB over RP, I might just have to give it a try!




My only guess on why the deluxe hotels don't have ap rates for August out yet could be due to convention bookings 

Pbh and rpr hold a lot of conventions 
Rpr has the convention center in their building

Those large companies book 3-5 years out

They have a hold for rooms when they are booked and have a deadline the latest they can cancel and get a total refund

One year could not book in October for the following year due to being booked until November 
some conventions cancelled and all rooms were available for the public to book

Maybe August ap rooms will be released June ?


----------



## amberlina29307

I'm going SEptember 3rd or 4th through the 6th, 2017. I am wishing for anything. I am taking my son for his high school graduation. But we decided to go in the fall when it was much cheaper. Any suggestions??


----------



## Roxyfire

Ok, AP rates are now available at Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls through 11/4. None yet at the other resorts, I'll still be checking for first weekend in October for Royal Pacific, but I won't be checking for availability for the higher level resorts for all those dates.


----------



## lynnfitz

Hopefully RP will follow!!


----------



## jdrasin

Thanks for the updates. I'm waiting on Portafino in mid-September.


----------



## lynnfitz

Am I going nuts?? I saw the AP rates earlier today, now I don't see them. Could they have gone that fast??


----------



## lynnfitz

Never mind I found them! This is turning into a part time job


----------



## peel

Roxyfire said:


> Ok, AP rates are now available at Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls through 11/4. None yet at the other resorts, I'll still be checking for first weekend in October for Royal Pacific, but I won't be checking for availability for the higher level resorts for all those dates.



Thanks, @Roxyfire! I updated the first post to reflect the new dates.

In case anyone is finding the new site uncooperative, here is a direct link to the version we're more familiar with.


----------



## Rags

So close.... looking for PBR for August 31st thru Sept 4th.


----------



## peel

Is anyone seeing any Cabana Bay or Sapphire Falls APH rates after 8/12 now? I just checked a few random dates in September and October and nothing is coming up.


----------



## Roxyfire

peel said:


> Is anyone seeing any Cabana Bay or Sapphire Falls APH rates after 8/12 now? I just checked a few random dates in September and October and nothing is coming up.



Not there anymore, I wonder if they pulled them down for some reason.


----------



## Chumpieboy

I just called the central hotel resv number.  They told me the hotels are evaluating if there's a need for APH rates in the higher end hotels given bookings in place already and to see how VB affects bookings. 

Looking back at my notes for my trip last year, we had our hotel booked for 2nd half of September with APH rates by 4/15/2016.


----------



## Rags

Sapphire falls is showing a APH rate for 8/31 to 9/4 for $144 a night. Cabana bay $124 APH. Hope that helps someone


----------



## imprint

On Tuesday, I checked PB for the third week of September.  The APH code worked (did not get the red error message at the top of the screen), but the rates were still the same. Now the APH code gives the error for the same days. Again, the rates are unchanged.  Weird.


----------



## peel

I added a note on the first post that the rates are sporadically available for the moment.


----------



## damo

imprint said:


> On Tuesday, I checked PB for the third week of September.  The APH code worked (did not get the red error message at the top of the screen), but the rates were still the same. Now the APH code gives the error for the same days. Again, the rates are unchanged.  Weird.



Are you checking for all hotels at the same time or just PBH?  If any of the hotels have the APH rate, the red error message doesn't appear unless you just searched PBH.  At least that is my experience.


----------



## imprint

Ah, good to know.  I indeed did search for all properties.  I only looked at the rates for PBH, HRH, and RPR, though.


----------



## amberlina29307

I cant get it to show me anything available and I tried a bunch of different dates. I will keep trying though!!


----------



## izzy1070

I am considering purchasing AP for our upcoming trip in Sept.  We will be staying 9/20-9/24.  To see if there is a room discount do i just have to keep checking the website?  Any help or suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## damo

izzy1070 said:


> I am considering purchasing AP for our upcoming trip in Sept.  We will be staying 9/20-9/24.  To see if there is a room discount do i just have to keep checking the website?  Any help or suggestions are much appreciated.



Yup, just keep checking by entering the code APH.


----------



## AngelDisney

izzy1070 said:


> I am considering purchasing AP for our upcoming trip in Sept.  We will be staying 9/20-9/24.  To see if there is a room discount do i just have to keep checking the website?  Any help or suggestions are much appreciated.



You should qualify for SMSM rates. I would book with the lowest rates available then change if AP rates are lower.


----------



## keishashadow

Troublesome to go to the Universal Passholder section and see this just now.  Looks like they pulled (temporarily i hope!) seasonal & APH rates.


I switched a reservation around for early July last Tuesday.  Switched from PBH to RPR since a suite was open for youfirst upgrade via booking an APH rate.  Did a double take as to the reservation number i was given & inquired.  Was told they are in the final process of switching over to the new booking system.  Reservation # now is 9-digit combo of numbers & letters.  Confirmations will also reflect the traditional old 8-digit, number only reservation along with they new one, at least until things switch over completely.  


Would not be happy to see APH discounts cease entirely since they sell the APs with discounted rooms clearly listed as a benefit on their website.  I understand APH rates are limited in number by whatever logarithm the resorts use to allocate & via demand.

IMO odd that all the seasonal/APH rates have been revoked suddenly in connection with VB's opening, unless there's been a surge in bookings.  For my dates 4th of July week there are plenty of rooms still available.

*IF *VB turns out to spike bookings long-term, perhaps a compromise would be for APH rates only available to Premier & Preferred pass-holders.  However, to totally eliminate offering them without advance notice just doesn't seem 'right' to those who bought APHs specifically with the intent of booking discounted rooms as in past practice.


----------



## peel

Not good. The discounts are the only reason I bought an AP this year.


----------



## sdmom

Shoot! Finally got the Disney and the Airfare in reasonable range and now PBH is $376/night for first week of August.  aargh!


----------



## keishashadow

Perhaps any TAs who happen to be about might be able to shed some light on whether the APH rates are expected to be reinstated sooner vs later.

You know who you are, go forth and call please.


----------



## pigletto

Rags said:


> Sapphire falls is showing a APH rate for 8/31 to 9/4 for $144 a night. Cabana bay $124 APH. Hope that helps someone


UGH. This is exactly what I needed. Well 9/1 to 9/4 and I would have jumped on that rate for Sapphire Falls. I guess I will have to keep watching. We just got back from CBBR a week ago, and I hadn't been checking regularly. Stupid me. I hope the AP rates are coming back.


----------



## jsmla

I'm waiting too.  I have RPR booked with Orbitz at $263 for 10/1-4 but would love something cheaper!  Last year I was able to book PBH for $199 with the AP discount.


----------



## amberlina29307

pigletto said:


> UGH. This is exactly what I needed. Well 9/1 to 9/4 and I would have jumped on that rate for Sapphire Falls. I guess I will have to keep watching. We just got back from CBBR a week ago, and I hadn't been checking regularly. Stupid me. I hope the AP rates are coming back.


I'm going 9/4-9/7 and no luck


----------



## keishashadow

Via a FB link that showed up on my feed (for CB suite upgrade during days in June BTW), there is a direct link to the Universal APH section of their website.

I clicked on tab for hotels & was able to price out rates for my upcoming dates with the APH discount.  Note there were only suites & up type rooms available.  Example $345 for a king suite @ RPH on 7/6.

When i went to the Loews website to see if i could duplicate, I received an error message when inputting the APH rate code under promotions.

Suggest trying via the U APH website to price/book!


----------



## sdmom

keishashadow said:


> Via a FB link that showed up on my feed (for CB suite upgrade during days in June BTW), there is a direct link to the Universal APH section of their website.
> 
> I clicked on tab for hotels & was able to price out rates for my upcoming dates with the APH discount.  Note there were only suites & up type rooms available.  Example $345 for a king suite @ RPH on 7/6.
> 
> When i went to the Loews website to see if i could duplicate, I received an error message when inputting the APH rate code under promotions.
> 
> Suggest trying via the U APH website to price/book!



Interesting!  I was able to book PBH bayview for $289 weeknight and $314 weekend using the U site. 

Thank you!

Note:  I could not find where to enter YouFirst info so, I wonder if we will still have Gold benefits.


----------



## keishashadow

sdmom said:


> Interesting!  I was able to book PBH bayview for $289 weeknight and $314 weekend using the U site.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Note:  I could not find where to enter YouFirst info so, I wonder if we will still have Gold benefits.



Great!  Don't forget we have a date/rate thread here if you want to participate 

I'd make sure to call & get your youfirst # associated with the reservation!

Last October's trip during hurricane we had a long talk with resort manager(s). Was told they would be revamping the  youfirst program and that I'd "love it" but couldn't share any other details.  I hate teasers lol.   have yet to love changes to any travel rewards program.  Never heard another word about it though.  Hope with current booking system revamp, they don't change the youfirst program to lessen current benefits. 

As i read it (below) the contract terms state they can change the benefits at any time and terminate with 6 months' notice.

https://www.loewshotels.com/terms-conditions


----------



## macraven

jsmla said:


> I'm waiting too.  I have RPR booked with Orbitz at $263 for 10/1-4 but would love something cheaper!  Last year I was able to book PBH for $199 with the AP discount.




I have not looked at the third party vendors yet

I book way out as in eleven months for my October stays as I book for two weeks each October 1-15

I used smsm as they have the following years dates in the system
And prices are cheaper the further out you book

October shows on the UO site dates and % amount for their season
(Oct 1-?)
For that time period smsm is a 35% discount off rack for bookings of 7 nights or more

Much cheaper than aph rates for me

Check the site and see what the discounts are for your 3 night stay
See if it has the 15% discount
If so modify your rate to smsm

With the discount I used, my rate is $190 a night
Tax added to that still makes it affordable for me


----------



## jsmla

macraven said:


> I have not looked at the third party vendors yet
> 
> I book way out as in eleven months for my October stays as I book for two weeks each October 1-15
> 
> I used smsm as they have the following years dates in the system
> And prices are cheaper the further out you book
> 
> October shows on the UO site dates and % amount for their season
> (Oct 1-?)
> For that time period smsm is a 35% discount off rack for bookings of 7 nights or more
> 
> Much cheaper than aph rates for me
> 
> Check the site and see what the discounts are for your 3 night stay
> See if it has the 15% discount
> If so modify your rate to smsm
> 
> With the discount I used, my rate is $190 a night
> Tax added to that still makes it affordable for me



Thanks!

The Orbitz rate is actually slightly cheaper than SMPM and I'll get $30 to use toward another trip.  I'm okay with it but cheaper is always a good thing!


----------



## candy0730

I have a reservation at PBH July 9-12 for a Bay View 2Q for $294.  I just checked and now they have Garden View 2Q available for $259.  Is the Bay View worth an extra $35 a night?  Is it a shorter walk from the Bay View rooms to the park?  This is my first visit to Universal in over 20 years so I have been trying to read everything and learn.  It seems like the rooms are identical except for the view???  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## damo

candy0730 said:


> I have a reservation at PBH July 9-12 for a Bay View 2Q for $294.  I just checked and now they have Garden View 2Q available for $259.  Is the Bay View worth an extra $35 a night?  Is it a shorter walk from the Bay View rooms to the park?  This is my first visit to Universal in over 20 years so I have been trying to read everything and learn.  It seems like the rooms are identical except for the view???  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks!



Bayview is beautiful and generally a shorter walk unless you are in the east wing.  I would request west or villa wing if you choose the bay view.


----------



## keishashadow

candy0730 said:


> I have a reservation at PBH July 9-12 for a Bay View 2Q for $294.  I just checked and now they have Garden View 2Q available for $259.  Is the Bay View worth an extra $35 a night?  Is it a shorter walk from the Bay View rooms to the park?  This is my first visit to Universal in over 20 years so I have been trying to read everything and learn.  It seems like the rooms are identical except for the view???  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks!



I'd switch to GV.  Without a balcony find we spend little time looking out the window.


----------



## k&Jsmom

candy0730 said:


> I have a reservation at PBH July 9-12 for a Bay View 2Q for $294.  I just checked and now they have Garden View 2Q available for $259.  Is the Bay View worth an extra $35 a night?  Is it a shorter walk from the Bay View rooms to the park?  This is my first visit to Universal in over 20 years so I have been trying to read everything and learn.  It seems like the rooms are identical except for the view???  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks!


I have a Bay view for July 11, for the same price as you.  We enjoy having a nice view, so for us we wouldn't change for $35 a night less.


----------



## Rags

Just an FYI. I called the APH number today and they informed me that the rates could come out two months or even one month in advance. He did not say the APH rates are going away so that is good news. Hope he is right.


----------



## soniam

Rags said:


> Just an FYI. I called the APH number today and they informed me that the rates could come out two months or even one month in advance. He did not say the APH rates are going away so that is good news. Hope he is right.



I have seen them come out a couple of weeks before our trip, at least for the room type that I wanted at the HRH.


----------



## macraven

Ap rates have come out a few weeks ahead for some dates

I have booked ap rates two weeks out for a spur of moment trip

When blocks of rooms are released from travel agencies back to the hotel, many times UO will offer ap discounts to fill those rooms


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Ap rates have come out a few weeks ahead for some dates
> 
> I have booked ap rates two weeks out for a spur of moment trip
> 
> When blocks of rooms are released from travel agencies back to the hotel, many times UO will offer ap discounts to fill those rooms



Same with unsold convention blocked rooms but my understanding that more in range of a month to 3 weeks out.


----------



## Jujumama

I was able to get an APH discount vs SMSM at Royal Pacific for 9/23-9/29.  Saved $100 about $20 a day.


----------



## vincentc77

Jujumama said:


> I was able to get an APH discount vs SMSM at Royal Pacific for 9/23-9/29.  Saved $100 about $20 a day.



What site did you use? 

I checked earlier today and again a few minutes ago with no luck


----------



## Rags

Jujumama said:


> I was able to get an APH discount vs SMSM at Royal Pacific for 9/23-9/29.  Saved $100 about $20 a day.





Jujumama said:


> I was able to get an APH discount vs SMSM at Royal Pacific for 9/23-9/29.  Saved $100 about $20 a day.



Did you call or get the rate online? TIA


----------



## damo

Some weekends seem to not have the APH rate in September.  I can get a Tuesday-Friday but not the Saturday (26-29).


----------



## Rags

Ugg looking for Labor Day fingers crossed


----------



## wsharis

APH rates showed up for our vacation August 30 - September 2 on the old booking site but not the new one. It was weird but we wanted to grab them while it showed available so we just booked through the old site. No standard rooms were available for Hard Rock but we got a standard king garden view at Portofino Bay for average $225 night (Wednesday/Thursday were $215, Friday was $249 I think). Royal Pacific standard rooms were available starting at $190/night.

Edited to add: uo.loewshotels.com is the link I believe we used.


----------



## Jujumama

Rags said:


> Did you call or get the rate online? TIA



I called in.  Super easy the whole process took 5 minutes.  I used the website below to look up the prices:

https://uo.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo


----------



## jdrasin

I see Portofino is now showing APH for our trip 9/20-9/25. Sadly the APH rate is more than the rate I locked in a couple months ago. Any chance those will change?


----------



## Roxyfire

jdrasin said:


> I see Portofino is now showing APH for our trip 9/20-9/25. Sadly the APH rate is more than the rate I locked in a couple months ago. Any chance those will change?



Is it the same room type? If so, unlikely. If not, they might add more room types to the discount as they eventually did for my recent June stay. Keep checking as it gets closer, changes can happen.


----------



## peel

I updated the first post to say there has been sporadic availability popping up.


----------



## Hiles75

Just booked Labor Day weekend APH rate on uo.loewshotels.com website for Royal Pacific


----------



## JRoyster86

Still holding out hope they will release an AP rate for a club level room for our travel dates - July 11-17. I've been checking every day for months. There is finally a standard room AP rate but no club level.


----------



## jknc

Deluxe Room 9/21 - 9/26 at Portofino is $283 with APH.

We locked in $245 for standard room a few months ago.


----------



## Rags

Just booked with APH rate Labor Day (with Loews gold upgrade to Deluxe)  at PBH Aug 30 weekeday rate $214. Weekend rate $249.WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## jdrasin

jknc said:


> Deluxe Room 9/21 - 9/26 at Portofino is $283 with APH.
> 
> We locked in $245 for standard room a few months ago.



Same here.


----------



## HHMcG

Finally got APH to work. (Thanks to the tip to use the old website.)  However only deluxe rooms are available at PBH at a savings of $12/night. At that price I still choose to upgrade to club which isn't covered by APH.  The search continues.


----------



## lynnfitz

Is it me, at the Loews sight, AP shows up for RP, but not the Universal sight??


----------



## pigletto

Thank you for the Loews link. I wasn't getting APH rates for my dates on the Universal site. With the Loews link I was able to book Labour day weekend at Cabana Bay.


----------



## peel

I added the Loews booking link to the first post.


----------



## cemeb4dk

wow 587 a night with APH discount for 9/22-9/24  thats crazy


----------



## Roxyfire

cemeb4dk said:


> wow 587 a night with APH discount for 9/22-9/24  thats crazy



Looks like those are suites so, yeah gonna command a higher dollar. Bay View at Portofino looks to be 274 which is lower than the standard rate at Royal Pacific. Not bad for a weekend. There must be a convention of some kind when I'm going, all the rooms at hard rock and portofino are booked. That plus Columbus Day weekend makes for a busy time.


----------



## macraven

Roxyfire said:


> Looks like those are suites so, yeah gonna command a higher dollar. Bay View at Portofino looks to be 274 which is lower than the standard rate at Royal Pacific. Not bad for a weekend. There must be a convention of some kind when I'm going, all the rooms at hard rock and portofino are booked. That plus Columbus Day weekend makes for a busy time.


For years the Columbus Day weekend keeps the deluxe hotels full

Standard rooms go first then the suites 
What you have left are the larger higher end rooms

Conventions at rpr and pbh are year round

When I first tried to book last year for oct 17, no suites were available 

A convention booked 3 years out for all the suites at rpr for 2017 October period

I had to wait until that convention canceled before I could get my suite booking

Conventions cancel frequently or cut back on the number of rooms they need held aside for them

This happens all the time

If you keep checking you will eventually see when rooms open at the deluxe hotels and book then

Also the Friday/ Saturday room rates will be higher than the rest of the week

At some point loews will enforce to book both fri-sat together

Up to then, no restrictions on booking a single Friday night stay


----------



## Roxyfire

macraven said:


> Conventions cancel frequently or cut back on the number of rooms they need held aside for them
> 
> If you keep checking you will eventually see when rooms open at the deluxe hotels and book then
> 
> Also the Friday/ Saturday room rates will be higher than the rest of the week
> 
> At some point loews will enforce to book both fri-sat together
> 
> Up to then, no restrictions on booking a single Friday night stay



Thanks, I plan on checking every so often. I think it was easier for me to book those same nights last year but that's ok. We have standard view Royal Pacific now which is something I've been wanting to try anyway. Sure I'd like it to be less but that's how it goes. We're travelling at a very popular time. I want to try Cabana Bay but the lack of YouFirst benefits and Express Pass make me want to wait until a slower time.


----------



## amberlina29307

I finally got my reservation for 9/4-9/7!! Decided to go with CB Suite for $112 a night


----------



## mlamanna1701

I am sorry if this was asked already...I have never purchased an annual pass before and was wondering whether the AP type determines the APH discount?  I am planning on going for four days (possibly 5) and am thinking of getting the Seasonal Pass as it is currently the same price as a 4-day Park-to-Park ticket.  I was wondering whether room discounts have been offered for the Seasonal Pass?  Also, if there have been discounts with the Seasonal Pass, would it be the same percentage as the other APs?  Also, is it possible for an AP discount larger than the SMSM rates?  Thanks.


----------



## damo

mlamanna1701 said:


> I am sorry if this was asked already...I have never purchased an annual pass before and was wondering whether the AP type determines the APH discount?  I am planning on going for four days (possibly 5) and am thinking of getting the Seasonal Pass as it is currently the same price as a 4-day Park-to-Park ticket.  I was wondering whether room discounts have been offered for the Seasonal Pass?  Also, if there have been discounts with the Seasonal Pass, would it be the same percentage as the other APs?  Also, is it possible for an AP discount larger than the SMSM rates?  Thanks.



All passes have the same hotel discount.  Since the SMSM varies depending on how long you stay, the APH rate can be better or worse.


----------



## ELSA711

Just got back from a 3night stay at RPR resort.  We booked it for the location and the Express Pass
I have to say, for the price the room was quite small. And we didn't really understand the sliding bathroom door with no lock, just strange.
I personally didn't feel express pass was needed or worth it for the upcharge from a larger Cabana Bay suite to standard RPR.

We signed up APs as we hope to go back 3 times between Thanksgiving and June 2018.

Any time we check for the weeks we are interested in no AP rates are available.
Are AP rates rare at the hotels, is it better to call?


----------



## damo

ELSA711 said:


> Just got back from a 3night stay at RPR resort.  We booked it for the location and the Express Pass
> I have to say, for the price the room was quite small. And we didn't really understand the sliding bathroom door with no lock, just strange.
> I personally didn't feel express pass was needed or worth it for the upcharge from a larger Cabana Bay suite to standard RPR.
> 
> We signed up APs as we hope to go back 3 times between Thanksgiving and June 2018.
> 
> Any time we check for the weeks we are interested in no AP rates are available.
> Are AP rates rare at the hotels, is it better to call?



AP rates are pretty common but only available a few months in advance.  However, they aren't widely available for peak times.

RPR room size is the same as rooms at AKL and WL.


----------



## ELSA711

damo said:


> AP rates are pretty common but only available a few months in advance.  However, they aren't widely available for peak times.
> 
> RPR room size is the same as rooms at AKL and WL.


Thanks, we usually stay at CBR which seemed larger and dual sinks help with family of 5.
This past WDW trip we stay at AKL in 1 bedroom suite.


----------



## DisBuckMan

ELSA711 said:


> Thanks, we usually stay at CBR which seemed larger and dual sinks help with family of 5.
> This past WDW trip we stay at AKL in 1 bedroom suite.



I think it's just the way the rooms are set up at RPR...poor design with lots of wasted space devoted to the bathroom/sink area. Kinda like at Bay Lake Towers.

I agree about the bathrooms at RPR. Sliding door with no lock is plain weird.


----------



## jsmla

I decided to move the Universal part of my trip to before Disney at the front end of my trip (9/19-23) rather than the end (10/1-5) and my rate at Royal Pacific dropped from $263 to $174/night-much better!


----------



## ELSA711

DisBuckMan said:


> I think it's just the way the rooms are set up at RPR...poor design with lots of wasted space devoted to the bathroom/sink area. Kinda like at Bay Lake Towers.
> 
> I agree about the bathrooms at RPR. Sliding door with no lock is plain weird.



I think we will definitely return but I'm just still trying to decide if the suites at Cabana Bay are worth the price drop for space but no Express Pass.  For me it would be but now looking at the wait times yesterday, maybe not.  Seemed 4x more busy the past two days then while we were there.


----------



## georgina

I can't recall ever needing a lock on a bathroom door in a hotel room.

It's looking less promising finding a standard room at CBBR at APH rate for my August trip, they had pool side rooms initially but now are only offering Volcano view. However, I keep checking!


----------



## ELSA711

georgina said:


> I can't recall ever needing a lock on a bathroom door in a hotel room.
> 
> It's looking less promising finding a standard room at CBBR at APH rate for my August trip, they had pool side rooms initially but now are only offering Volcano view. However, I keep checking!



It's not needed but nice especially when you are a mom of 3 and that is your only alone time in 2 weeks 
Nice to shower in peace once in awhile

But not just the lock, we missed the tub for the kids.


----------



## damo

ELSA711 said:


> It's not needed but nice especially when you are a mom of 3 and that is your only alone time in 2 weeks
> Nice to shower in peace once in awhile
> 
> But not just the lock, we missed the tub for the kids.



There are rooms with tubs.  You just need to request one.


----------



## cel_disney

ELSA711 said:


> It's not needed but nice especially when you are a mom of 3 and that is your only alone time in 2 weeks
> Nice to shower in peace once in awhile
> 
> But not just the lock, we missed the tub for the kids.



Yikes - was there only a glass door shower in your room?  I was counting on a bath with a curtain so someone could use the sink while someone was in the shower...


----------



## DisBuckMan

cel_disney said:


> Yikes - was there only a glass door shower in your room?  I was counting on a bath with a curtain so someone could use the sink while someone was in the shower...



The sink/vanity is outside the bathroom.


----------



## ELSA711

cel_disney said:


> Yikes - was there only a glass door shower in your room?  I was counting on a bath with a curtain so someone could use the sink while someone was in the shower...


Yes the sink was outside the bathroom
The bathroom had a sliding door and in it was toilet and standing shower.
We just missed having a tub for the little kids and a dual sink


----------



## kace08

Is it just me or do these APH discounts seem like they are less than last year?  I'm looking at a trip at the end of August and compared to last year the rates seem higher.


----------



## jedi jen

I called two days ago to check on my reservation and got an AP discount at RPR for end of July. Just putting it out there in case it is useful info.


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

We waited too long to book a decent rate at the deluxe hotels... We are going 11/9-11/12 and hoping for something with the APH discount, but now considering Sapphire Falls or Cabana Bay due to the costs.  Crowd calendars look like 2-4s during that time, but it is a Veteran's Day weekend so I'm wondering how accurate this is and will we need EP.  My kids are 3, 5, and 8. and the younger 2 love riding Flight of the Hippogriff repeatedly so EP from HRH has been nice in the past.  So those that have been this weekend in the past, how are the crowds, is EP worth the higher hotel rates (for a family of 5)?  Could we make it without EP and not spend hours in line?  We've been pretty spoiled before.


----------



## JamieOak

I just booked a bay view king room at Portofino Bay for 9/1-9/4 (Labor Day weekend) for $267/night with APH discount.  We just decided about this trip literally yesterday and I was thinking we would be too late to get something discounted so I'm pleasantly surprised.  Currently, availability at RPR and HRH for that weekend with APH discount down to just king suites and higher priced options that we aren't interested in for just us 2 adults.  Our 5 year anniversary is 9/2, so this should be a nice trip.  Last fall was our first trip and we stayed at RPR for the weekend after Thanksgiving.  Loved the Express passes, especially because of the crowd level.  

We are also planning to go back to Universal 11/23-11/26, then heading over to Disney World for a longer stay.  I'm constantly watching for APH discounts for those dates now too.  Now I need to figure out the most cost effective way to get a season pass!


----------



## Pumbaa_

Just booked 2 rooms at hrh for sept. Club level, we are taking mom back, she loved the resort. While we are ready to try a new one, w mobikirpty issues, I think this will work best for us this time

3rd visit w outer aps.  Will be taking a break after this trip


----------



## mlamanna1701

What are the chances for APH discounts for last week November 2017 (HRH) and first full week November 2018 (RPR)?  Does anyone have experience with these time periods?


----------



## damo

mlamanna1701 said:


> What are the chances for APH discounts for last week November 2017 (HRH) and first full week November 2018 (RPR)?  Does anyone have experience with these time periods?


Check the date and rate sticky.


----------



## JamieOak

And just 2 days after I booked a bay view at PB for 9/1-9/4 for $267/night, a garden view opened up for $237/night.  $100 savings!  It definitely pays to keep checking if you don't see what you want at first, or if you are flexible like me and just looking for a cheaper rate.


----------



## mlamanna1701

damo said:


> Check the date and rate sticky.



Thanks, but what is and where is the date and rate sticky?  I guess I haven't been on this site enough times to know...I am still learning new things each time.


----------



## contemporarymom

mlamanna1701 said:


> Thanks, but what is and where is the date and rate sticky?  I guess I haven't been on this site enough times to know...I am still learning new things each time.



You can find the stickys on the top of the main page for "Universal Resorts and Hotels".  They appear at the top and have a pin next to the thread title.  Here are the direct links for the 2016 and 2017 "Date and Rate" threads.  

Link For 2017:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-hotel-date-rate-thread.3569374/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-hotel-date-rate-thread.3569374/
Link For 2016:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-official-2016-date-and-rate-thread.3462523/


----------



## mlamanna1701

contemporarymom said:


> You can find the stickys on the top of the main page for "Universal Resorts and Hotels".  They appear at the top and have a pin next to the thread title.  Here are the direct links for the 2016 and 2017 "Date and Rate" threads.
> 
> Link For 2017:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-hotel-date-rate-thread.3569374/
> Link For 2016:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-official-2016-date-and-rate-thread.3462523/



Thank you very much!  It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## theterms

Just booked Sapphire Falls for our annual October HHN/Anniversary trip for $159/night APH rate! As usual, I'll keep checking for other APH rates at the other hotels, but honestly, I do love the Sapphire Falls!


----------



## JamieOak

Still nothing for Thanksgiving weekend, but that's still a ways out.


----------



## jdrasin

A slightly better Portofino rate just came out. For our stay 9/20-9/25 it is 209,209,244,244,209. Saved $120 over the SMSM rate.

Joseph


----------



## heidijanesmith

No APH rate for HHN 9/20/17 to 9/24/17. I did book a SMSM rate a while ago thank goodness, as that rate seems to be gone as well. Must be a very busy weekend!


----------



## jknc

Odd, APH at PB is 223 9/20 - 9/25
and virtually non existent 9/21 - 9/26

Just SMSM for 245

Guess I'll keep checking


----------



## jdrasin

jknc said:


> Odd, APH at PB is 223 9/20 - 9/25
> and virtually non existent 9/21 - 9/26
> 
> Just SMSM for 245
> 
> Guess I'll keep checking



That is odd that it is so specific. I guess it shows you really do have to keep checking.


----------



## macraven

_During hhn season, the cheaper rooms that covers weekends, go quick

I see more mid week leading into the weekends, being booked now

Once the standard view rooms are gone, water views will fill up next

Some people will cancel their bookings and those rooms will be put back into the system so keep checking for your dates

You can check each date separately to see if they are available instead of your entire stay 

Possible that you might need to switch hotels onsite for some of your dates to cover your entire stay

Hope you all can find the dates you need!_


----------



## AngelDisney

Just checked my dates in mid August. No APH is available still but it seems more rooms have been released for SMSM. For August 12-19, it's $191/night.


----------



## Dockrock

AngelDisney said:


> Just checked my dates in mid August. No APH is available still but it seems more rooms have been released for SMSM. For August 12-19, it's $191/night.



I too am staying from Aug 12-19.  Booked a couple months ago.  Of the Express Pass hotels Portofino was cheapest, although I initially wanted to stay at RPR.  Been steadily checking for AP rates like this forum suggests and this late in the game figured it wouldn't happen. Then I checked the rates today and the RPR rooms opened up.  Got a 2 queen standard for about $300 off the PBH price.  Nice!


----------



## Dockrock

I was so excited the Royal Pacific was suddenly available and I was saving $300 with AP discount, it didn't occur to me to check the price without the AP discount.  Turns out, without the AP discount the room for the week is actually $50 less.  I called this morning, noting that the standard queen was unavailable on the Universal site (back to $289 a night) but the Loews Hotel site said there were 2 rooms available at that price.  At first the guy said the rooms weren't available but then he discounted the $50.  So I saved $350!


----------



## puppytrainer

I'm guessing if you have something booked and an APH rate that is better than what you have comes out, you have to do a cancel and re-book?  If you call can they apply it to an existing ressie?  On-line would be a definite cancel and re-book though.


----------



## macraven

puppytrainer said:


> I'm guessing if you have something booked and an APH rate that is better than what you have comes out, you have to do a cancel and re-book?  If you call can they apply it to an existing ressie?  On-line would be a definite cancel and re-book though.




_call and have your rate modified to the ap rate.


just because it lists rooms are available with the aph rate, does not mean all categories are available 


don't cancel a booking just call and modify it.
if you cancelled a booking and aph was not available for your room type, you would lose the rate  you  originally had.
most times rates increase and not decrease the closer you get to your date of arrival_


----------



## PrincessV

Question: can I book an APH rate without the APH yet? I let ours lapse for a year and won't be buying new for a couple more months, but if APH rates come out for Thanksgiving week, I'd like to get on that!


----------



## Lisa0620

PrincessV said:


> Question: can I book an APH rate without the APH yet? I let ours lapse for a year and won't be buying new for a couple more months, but if APH rates come out for Thanksgiving week, I'd like to get on that!


Yes, you don't need to verify your pass until check-in (and even then they're nice about it if you haven't picked it up or upgraded yet.)  Waiting for TG also, hope it's soon!


----------



## perditax

_Nevermind, was looking at the wrong rates.  Nothing to see here._


----------



## Disneytam

I am much more used to doing the booking for Disney than for Universal so please keep that in mind. I am looking for HRH AP rates for the second week of Dec. is that to far out yet?


----------



## damo

Disneytam said:


> I am much more used to doing the booking for Disney than for Universal so please keep that in mind. I am looking for HRH AP rates for the second week of Dec. is that to far out yet?



Yup....too far out.


----------



## macraven

_Good time to go to the darkside

I would book now with the SMSM rate and modify when other rates such as ap come out

If your priority are specific dates, this way would be more beneficial for you 

If you could go anytime, wait and book in September _


----------



## Patience

macraven said:


> _Good time to go to the darkside
> 
> I would book now with the SMSM rate and modify when other rates such as ap come out
> 
> If your priority are specific dates, this way would be more beneficial for you
> 
> If you could go anytime, wait and book in September _



I took Mac's advice to book early if you have fixed dates and booked our trip a few weeks ago for the second week of December with the SMSM rate at RPR.  I will call to modify if AP rates come out and are lower but I think we have a pretty good rate with SMSM.


----------



## AngelDisney

I also agree with booking the SMSM rate once available. For my stay coming up in one week (yay!), no AP rate has been available and I am glad I did book with SMSM rate at $191/night for a standard 2Q room (I hesitated and missed out on $184/night booking one day later. Sigh!). Now only presidential suite is available for SMSM rate, or seasonal rate at $286 for the same room type is available. Better book sooner. You can always change or cancel your reservation when lower rates are out or there is change of plan.


----------



## Disneytam

macraven said:


> _Good time to go to the darkside
> 
> I would book now with the SMSM rate and modify when other rates such as ap come out
> 
> If your priority are specific dates, this way would be more beneficial for you
> 
> If you could go anytime, wait and book in September _


Thank you. Yes I went ahead and booked for Dec. 8- Dec. 12 with a pretty good rate. I will keep looking to see if any APH rates come out.


----------



## Dockrock

On July 20 I canceled Portofino and booked Royal Pacific to save $350!  Yay!  They told me I had to place another deposit and I'd get refunded the Portofino deposit in a couple weeks.  Okay, good with that.  Then it suddenly occurred to me today that I hadn't seen the refund and the website had Portofino still listed, although it said changed.  With no experience canceling rooms, I was thinking I just needed to wait for things to catch up but I called them anyway.  Good thing I did.  The Royal Pacific had been booked just fine, but the Portofino was never canceled!  I was days away from having 2 week long reservations! A close one... probably would have been fun until the bill came in!


----------



## AngiTN

It wasn't my first choice of Resorts but today I checked and they had an AP room at Portofino open up for my Oct stay. Happy to finally get an room with an AP rate just wish it would have been at RPR or even HR over Portofino. Will keep checking for an opening at one of the other resorts but shows to never stop looking


----------



## lynnfitz

I posted on the hotel board, I was able to finally get my king suite at RPR for Aug. 21st. There were days it showed no rooms at all available, some days, it showed just the huge suites available. Then last Sun night, it appeared, for the whole trip (Mon-Sat). I was checking twice a day, you never know when it will show up!


----------



## Snayberry

I slept on RPR for late September HHN, for $227 a night and now it's at $272 a night.


----------



## contemporarymom

Just booked PBH for Nov. 21st - Nov.26th with APH rate. 
Club 2 Queen.  Went from $473(SMSM) per night to $408(APH).  

Looks like all the hotels are available for those dates with APH.


----------



## PrincessV

Still coming up empty for 11/23-26 - what am I doing wrong?! I'm selecting Promo Code and entering "APH:...


----------



## contemporarymom

PrincessV said:


> Still coming up empty for 11/23-26 - what am I doing wrong?! I'm selecting Promo Code and entering "APH:...



Ignore the red warning about nothing available on top.  Go to the hotel and room category  you want and it will be there.  Use this link to look:  https://uo.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo

Edited to add, it seems for your dates HRH and PBH are the only locations that are available through APH.  All the others are only showing the seasonal rates for your days.


----------



## sls404

Yay! Just re-booked HRH for 12/14-12/16 with the APH rate. Garden View 3 people went from $750.25 to $565.88!


----------



## Rags

On a whim I checked the APH Rates for our dates in early December and my rate at the Portifino dropped from 287 to 209!!!!!


----------



## Patience

Only Portofino for my dates.  Club level at Portofino with the AP rate is $5 more per night than what I already have booked at the SMSM rate at RPR for club.  We decided not to change our reservation as we like to walk to the parks in the morning and the walk from RPR is short and nice.  I didn't see any APH rates at all yesterday for RPR, only Portofino and expensive suites at HRH.  Our dates are December 17-December 21, followed by a one night stay at Cabana Bay.  I'll keep checking!


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

Thanks!  Just booked mine.


----------



## FargoBear

Rags. Can I ask which dates you're staying. I'm still playing around with the reservation system and looking at options.


Rags said:


> On a whim I checked the APH Rates for our dates in early December and my rate at the Portifino dropped from 287 to 209!!!!!


----------



## Lisa0620

Cabana Bay rates now out, got 41% off over Thanksgiving!


----------



## PrincessV

contemporarymom said:


> Ignore the red warning about nothing available on top.  Go to the hotel and room category  you want and it will be there.  Use this link to look:  https://uo.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo
> 
> Edited to add, it seems for your dates HRH and PBH are the only locations that are available through APH.  All the others are only showing the seasonal rates for your days.


ETA: never mind - today I'm getting AP rates for all hotels!!

Darn! But thanks for the help - at least I know I'm not missing something better with my offsite reservation!


----------



## Jenn504

I just rebooked my hard rock reservation for Dec. 1-3 pool view room and saved 176. It went from 349 to 269 a night. I have not stayed on top of checking the hotel website but I have stay on top of this board. Thanks for helping me save.


----------



## cfoxga

Thanks for the heads-up PrinessV!  I just booked HRH this morning for a pool view (after missing a better rate from PB from last night), but really wanted RP.  Just looked and RP was available for a standard queen APH rate (179 per night)!


----------



## embracejg

Lisa0620 said:


> Cabana Bay rates now out, got 41% off over Thanksgiving!



Where are you seeing this? I'm still only seeing the $144 rate which has been up for most of the summer.


----------



## cfoxga

https://uo.loewshotels.com/en/booki...25/2017&rooms=1&sr=p&code=APH&iata=&na=1&nk=1

I'm seeing APH rates for Cabana Bay for most of the dates I pick before and during Thanksgiving.


----------



## embracejg

Ah-ha, also got lower rates. $120 on average between Nov 11-15. I'm still going to hold out in hopes of something lower.


----------



## johde

Just booked SF Sept. 20 - 24 with APH  for $125 a night.  Was cheaper than  CBBR APH or SMSM.


----------



## Rags

FargoBear said:


> Rags. Can I ask which dates you're staying. I'm still playing around with the reservation system and looking at options.



Dec 10th thru the 13th


----------



## cfoxga

From what I can see, there is only one class of room cheaper than poolside.  That would be the "standard" rate and I think it might be $15/night less.  It doesn't cost anything to reserve what they have available, as long as you cancel early.


----------



## Patience

Still no AP rates for the queen club room I have reserved at RPR but I did get an APH discount on a volcano view room at CBBR which is where we are moving to for one night after our RPR stay.  I only saved $22 off the price of the standard room I had reserved at the seasonal rate but, looking at the pictures, the volcano view rooms have great views and $22 will pay for one day of parking at RPR so that's good.  It was easy to have the discount applied.  Still hoping for a discount on our room at RPR though!


----------



## embracejg

Excuse the potentially dumb question from a newbie for Universal hotels. I'm an APH, have my flight booked for Nov. 11-15, and have been holding out for good APH rates. A $120 average rate up for those dates is up for a standard at CBBR now---is that likely to get any better? That $109 rate in September for SF has me thinking I shouldn't pick too quickly.


----------



## DisBuckMan

embracejg said:


> Excuse the potentially dumb question from a newbie for Universal hotels. I'm an APH, have my flight booked for Nov. 11-15, and have been holding out for good APH rates. A $120 average rate up for those dates is up for a standard at CBBR now---is that likely to get any better? That $109 rate in September for SF has me thinking I shouldn't pick too quickly.



Nothing to stop you from booking now to make sure you have a room, then changing if a cheaper rate comes out. There's no guarantee that rates will go lower, and there is a chance they will increase with additional bookings.


----------



## cfoxga

Agreed with DisBuckMan.  There are no downsides to booking now aside from a deposit on your CC.  There are no guarantees that the Poolside rate will be open later.  I saw a good APH rate two nights ago for PB and did not book it right away.  When I logged in the next day it was gone and has not returned.  Fortunately, RPR opened up some even better rates, which I grabbed immediately.

The prices of a given room don't really change, as far as I can tell.  Usually the changes you see are when certain room types fill up/reopen, or when APH rates appear/disappear.  So I think a Poolside for Nov 11-15 will stay at $114 weekday and $139 weekend.  There is a "Standard Room" without the pool view that tends to run about $15/night cheaper (it is currently available for Nov 12 only at $99), but there is no APH availability yet.  You'll have to keep checking to see if it becomes available again...


----------



## Disneytam

Thank you everyone! Just booked HRH pool view for my son with the APH rate and saved $36 a night over the SMSM rate. Every little bit helps.


----------



## GoBlue96

Question for the group... I have a regular queen room booked at RPR 12/2-12/7.  Checked for AP rates today and it looks like that room category is sold out/not available.  Is there any way I can get the AP rate applied to my existing reservation?  

Thanks!
Stacey


----------



## rlduvall

GoBlue96 said:


> Question for the group... I have a regular queen room booked at RPR 12/2-12/7.  Checked for AP rates today and it looks like that room category is sold out/not available.  Is there any way I can get the AP rate applied to my existing reservation?
> 
> Thanks!
> Stacey



Most likely not.  You can call and try, but usually what is showing as available on the website for an AP rate is what is available for the AP rate at that time.  Doesn't mean that inventory won't change up and your room category will become available at a later date.

I have tried to do this in the past myself with no luck.


----------



## mlamanna1701

APH rates are showing up for 11/28 - 12/2/2017 for all hotels except RPR.  I had already booked HRH for those dates with SMSM rate and the APH rate is only $30 less.  I was hoping for a better AP discount.  It isn't worth it for me to purchase the AP.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

We had SMSM rate at HRH for 12/15-18 for standard view and changed to pool view with APH and saved $100.  Will keep checking to see what pops up


----------



## mlamanna1701

Is it possible for the APH rates to go down from what they presently are?  Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## damo

mlamanna1701 said:


> Is it possible for the APH rates to go down from what they presently are?  Has anyone experienced this?



Yup!  All depends on occupancy.


----------



## cfoxga

I'm not an expert but I have tracked pricing quite a bit over the last month.  Being a numbers-guy, I started seeing patterns.  I'm coming to the understanding that the prices are fairly predictable.  There are a couple of factors to keep in mind:

- The base price of a room changes based on the time of year and the class of room.  Some dates are quite a bit more expensive than others.  From what I've seen, these "base prices" do not change for a given room type+date.

- Friday and Saturday tend to be more expensive than Sunday-Thursday.

- I see three types of discounts that you can get off the base price.  APH is not always the best; SMSM can be better for long stays during non-peak times (#2).
  1. SMSM Holiday/Peak/Summer
  2. SMSM Regular/Value
  3. APH (Annual Pass)

- While SMSM rates seem to be released way in advance, APH rates are not.

- When you try to book multiple nights, if a room class is not available for even one day, it is not shown.  This often makes it look like prices are much more variable than they really are.

- I've seen cases where a room is not listed for a Saturday stay unless Friday is included.  I'm currently booked Sun-Tues and can opt to add Friday+Saturday.  But if I add just Saturday, almost everything disapears except $600+ night rooms.

- Hotel prices for "equivalent" rooms across hotels go from CB (cheapest), SF, RPR, HRH, PB(most expensive).  I put "equivalent" in quotes because room sizes seem to vary between hotels, with PB tending to have larger rooms. HRH and PB are pretty close in price.


----------



## cieslack

APH rate at HRH

November 22 to 26 2017
Pool View (no garden view APH available)
$334 per night

SMSM had been around $400+ per night


----------



## because

Come On January! Coming in on the 4th (PBH).  Right now booked at over $500 a night, which just isn't going to fly. We usually go this time of year (few days after NYE) and have always found APH. But I am starting to get antsy.


----------



## JamieOak

cieslack said:


> APH rate at HRH
> 
> November 22 to 26 2017
> Pool View (no garden view APH available)
> $334 per night
> 
> SMSM had been around $400+ per night



I have that rate booked for 11/23-11/26 and I'm also hoping and checking for a garden view to become available.  See ya there!


----------



## Llobal

Come on universal. I need celebration of Harry Potter dates before January aph rates. I'm gonna be so mad if I get an awesome rate and then find out its CoHP weekend. Taking my sister for her first trip and she would really prefer less crowds.


----------



## vincentc77

Is it me, or is 9/21 - 9/24 look like everything is almost booked solid?  We've been coming down the second weekend of HHN for 10 years now and have never had issues getting reasonable APH rates.  Even had PIN codes for crazy low rates a while back.


----------



## damo

vincentc77 said:


> Is it me, or is 9/21 - 9/24 look like everything is almost booked solid?  We've been coming down the second weekend of HHN for 10 years now and have never had issues getting reasonable APH rates.  Even had PIN codes for crazy low rates a while back.



Occupancy definitely seems to be up this fall.


----------



## DisTXMom

I booked our room with APH discount and am now looking to purchase the APH.  Can someone please tell me if a Seasonal pass qualifies as an APH to get the discount or if it needs to be one of the passes that has "annual pass" in the name.  The Universal site says seasonal pass holders get room discounts, but I didn't see the fine print.


----------



## buckeev

DisTXMom said:


> I booked our room with APH discount and am now looking to purchase the APH.  Can someone please tell me if a Seasonal pass qualifies as an APH to get the discount or if it needs to be one of the passes that has "annual pass" in the name.  The Universal site says seasonal pass holders get room discounts, but I didn't see the fine print.



You're good! 
https://tickets2.universalorlando.c...ualPass=3APPreferred&adults=1&children=0&flr= 

Once on the USO page, Click on the "Compare..." Tab


----------



## brios86

Is availability for Oct 25-27 done or is there a chance more will be added? A deluxe would be nice but I'm not sure if I want sapphire falls.


----------



## cfoxga

You might get lucky if you keep checking; be ready to book if anything opens up.  I've been watching the first weekend in October for several weeks and nothing good has come open.  We ended up switching to the week before Thanksgiving and got a good APH rate.


----------



## paceyswife

Llobal said:


> Come on universal. I need celebration of Harry Potter dates before January aph rates. I'm gonna be so mad if I get an awesome rate and then find out its CoHP weekend. Taking my sister for her first trip and she would really prefer less crowds.


I've been waiting too! First weekend of January is crazy expensive and I can't justify cost for three days.... yet!


----------



## macraven

cfoxga said:


> You might get lucky if you keep checking; be ready to book if anything opens up.  I've been watching the first weekend in October for several weeks and nothing good has come open.  We ended up switching to the week before Thanksgiving and got a good APH rate.




_hhn weekends go quick...._


----------



## vinmar4

Hello to all,
First time going to US the weekend before Thanksgiving. We were thinking of staying on site one night and get the express passes and the 2 park annual passes. We are DVC so the rest of the week we are staying at DW since we have APs . We are thinking of returning for spring break and again staying one night on site. 
Im thinking  that maybe I'm doing something wrong because the prices that I see staying one night with the AP are the same as Undercover Tourist !
Am I doing something wrong ?
 or are they usually that high for one night?
also, does it get worse as it gets closer?
thank a lot in advance


----------



## Lisa0620

vinmar4 said:


> Hello to all,
> First time going to US the weekend before Thanksgiving. We were thinking of staying on site one night and get the express passes and the 2 park annual passes.  Im thinking  that maybe I'm doing something wrong because the prices that I see staying one night with the AP are the same as Undercover Tourist !
> Am I doing something wrong ?
> or are they usually that high for one night?
> also, does it get worse as it gets closer?



There's not much availability left that weekend at APH rates.  Saturday night deluxe hotels have only suites left at APH rates which is why you're seeing the same price for regular rooms as on UCT.  I found one room at PFB 11/19 for $209 which would give you express for Sun the 19th and Monday the 20th.  You should grab something soon, I doubt they'll add more, so when they're gone they're gone.


----------



## vinmar4

thank you Lisa0620!
I think that I see higher prices because I out 3 adults and one child also


----------



## Lisa0620

vinmar4 said:


> I think that I see higher prices because I out 3 adults and one child also



Yes, a third adult is an extra $25/night


----------



## vinmar4

Can you modify your rate if the prices decrease later if I continue to check ?
Do I call the hotel directly?


----------



## macraven

_call reservations # and modify your rate_


----------



## vinmar4

macraven said:


> _call reservations # and modify your rate_


Thank you


----------



## quandrea

Do I have any hope of an AP discount for January 2?  Starting to think not.


----------



## KalamityJane

vinmar4 said:


> Hello to all,
> First time going to US the weekend before Thanksgiving. We were thinking of staying on site one night and get the express passes and the 2 park annual passes. We are DVC so the rest of the week we are staying at DW since we have APs . We are thinking of returning for spring break and again staying one night on site.
> Im thinking  that maybe I'm doing something wrong because the prices that I see staying one night with the AP are the same as Undercover Tourist !
> Am I doing something wrong ?
> or are they usually that high for one night?
> also, does it get worse as it gets closer?
> thank a lot in advance


There's a conference at RPH that entire week before (12-17) and I bet a lot of people are staying over (we are).


----------



## keishashadow

Llobal said:


> Come on universal. I need celebration of Harry Potter dates before January aph rates. I'm gonna be so mad if I get an awesome rate and then find out its CoHP weekend. Taking my sister for her first trip and she would really prefer less crowds.



Traditionally, the last weekend of January

ProBowl a repeat next year too

Have visted often in Jan - Feb, the first 2 weeks of February, less crowded overall.  

Check the calendar to see when Mardi Gras starts @ Universal, that packs them in, especially if a top act.


----------



## KalamityJane

They released CoHP dates yesterday - Jan 26-28


----------



## Llobal

I saw the dates last night!! Whew!! Now I NEED APH rates so I can book something lol!!


----------



## brios86

I asked a few weeks ago about new availability coming up. I've been searching for 10/25 - 10/27. RPR came up for $199 a night after I asked and then a standard room at Cabana Bay just appeared today for $114 a night. I've been checking almost daily. 

Next trips I will keep an eye out for are December 6-9 or 13-16(which has some stuff available so far) and February 8-11.


----------



## Nicole786

Lisa0620 said:


> There's not much availability left that weekend at APH rates.  Saturday night deluxe hotels have only suites left at APH rates which is why you're seeing the same price for regular rooms as on UCT.  I found one room at PFB 11/19 for $209 which would give you express for Sun the 19th and Monday the 20th.  You should grab something soon, I doubt they'll add more, so when they're gone they're gone.
> View attachment 266502


Edit: NEvermind, i went to the first post and read like I was supposed to haha sorry!

How do i get to this legacy version of the site? There is no price difference when I search on the universal site FL Resident/Regular Rate/APH and this might be why


----------



## brios86

Nicole786 said:


> Edit: NEvermind, i went to the first post and read like I was supposed to haha sorry!
> 
> How do i get to this legacy version of the site? There is no price difference when I search on the universal site FL Resident/Regular Rate/APH and this might be why


http://uo.loewshotels.com/


----------



## Patience

I had a club level room at RPR reserved with the SMSM rate for our December dates but I saw a standard room at the AP rate pop up and it's saving me $153 per night so I booked it.  Yay for AP rates!  I was looking forward to club level but it's not worth $153 per night extra for us so standard room it is!

This will be our second stay at RPR.  Are we eligible for a Loew's youfirst rewards room upgrade to a better view if one is available?  If so, does the room upgrade just happen or do I have to request it at check in? 

Thanks!


----------



## Slapshot1188

Patience said:


> I had a club level room at RPR reserved with the SMSM rate for our December dates but I saw a standard room at the AP rate pop up and it's saving me $153 per night so I booked it.  Yay for AP rates!  I was looking forward to club level but it's not worth $153 per night extra for us so standard room it is!
> 
> This will be our second stay at RPR.  Are we eligible for a Loew's youfirst rewards room upgrade to a better view if one is available?  If so, does the room upgrade just happen or do I have to request it at check in?
> 
> Thanks!



The benefits would not start until your next stay.  After 2 stays in a calendar year you become "Blue" status.


----------



## Patience

Slapshot1188 said:


> The benefits would not start until your next stay.  After 2 stays in a calendar year you become "Blue" status.



Thank you!


----------



## Slapshot1188

Actually I just double checked and to clarify it's a 12 month rolling period not a calendar year:

Qualification for Membership Levels will be determined based on a rolling 12-month cycle, beginning July 15th, 2008 (the YouFirst Program Launch Date). Meaning, a Member must stay at a Loews property 2 times within any 12-month period following 7/15/08 to earn Blue status, 5 times within any 12-month period following 7/15/08 to earn Gold status, and 10 times within any 12-month period following 7/15/08 to earn Platinum status.


----------



## Patience

Slapshot1188 said:


> Actually I just double checked and to clarify it's a 12 month rolling period not a calendar year:
> 
> Qualification for Membership Levels will be determined based on a rolling 12-month cycle, beginning July 15th, 2008 (the YouFirst Program Launch Date). Meaning, a Member must stay at a Loews property 2 times within any 12-month period following 7/15/08 to earn Blue status, 5 times within any 12-month period following 7/15/08 to earn Gold status, and 10 times within any 12-month period following 7/15/08 to earn Platinum status.



Thank you again for explaining.  The website is a little confusing.  This will be our second stay in 2017.  We stayed at RPR in February and are staying again in December so I guess we will have blue status after our December stay.


----------



## because

quandrea said:


> Do I have any hope of an AP discount for January 2?  Starting to think not.


I am looking for 1/4.  I am beginning to think it is not going to happen. I check every morning, nothing. And I am not going to pay over $1,000 a night for 2 rooms at the Portofino.  We have a Portofino Suite with both bedrooms reserved, but I am not a recent Powerball winner. That is a bit over my budget!


----------



## georgina

because said:


> I am looking for 1/4.  I am beginning to think it is not going to happen. I check every morning, nothing. And I am not going to pay over $1,000 a night for 2 rooms at the Portofino.  We have a Portofino Suite with both bedrooms reserved, but I am not a recent Powerball winner. That is a bit over my budget!



I think AP rates for my last stay came out a month before my trip. And at first the type of room I wanted was not available, but eventually it was. I would book whatever you can afford without the AP rate, and keep checking for them frequently.


----------



## quandrea

georgina said:


> I think AP rates for my last stay came out a month before my trip. And at first the type of room I wanted was not available, but eventually it was. I would book whatever you can afford without the AP rate, and keep checking for them frequently.


That's what I've done. We are at Cabana Bay right now. Hoping to switch to one of the deluxe properties for EP. Rpr is 454 plus tax per night. Not paying that rate. I too check every day. Fingers crossed.


----------



## because

georgina said:


> I think AP rates for my last stay came out a month before my trip. And at first the type of room I wanted was not available, but eventually it was. I would book whatever you can afford without the AP rate, and keep checking for them frequently.


We are platinum and with the size of our party, need the room in the Portofino suite.  We are coming off a cruise and wanted to spend some time in Universal.  If the rates don't come down, we will just cancel the reservation and go home a few days earlier. We were just at Universal and will be back in April for one of the children's sports, so it isn't a "must do." At these exorbitant prices, it would be cheaper to go home and fly back later when the rates go down.


----------



## macraven

_If peeps are now looking to book rooms for October, deals will be hard to find
Most no longer have ap rates as they have hit their quota 

October is a busy month at UO

Now if a convention or if a travel agency releases their block of rooms back to the hotel. .. that is when you could see reduced rates in order to fill them

Check regularly just in case

Cancellations have to be done 6 days out for full refunds


_


----------



## Nicole786

I am "blue" with Loews and have an upcoming Royal Pacific stay in a standard view room.  Is the upgrade automatic, or should i ask when we check in?


----------



## macraven

_You have to request the upgrade when you check in.

It is not automatic so inquire when you are there.


The upgrade would be standard room to water/park view if available._


----------



## peel

OP here...I stopped getting notifications of new posts again, so I didn't realize there was more chatter. Have APH rates been released past December yet? I haven't been checking since I don't have a trip planned, but I'll continue to update the first post if there's new action.


----------



## KalamityJane

peel said:


> OP here...I stopped getting notifications of new posts again, so I didn't realize there was more chatter. Have APH rates been released past December yet? I haven't been checking since I don't have a trip planned, but I'll continue to update the first post if there's new action.


I don't think so. I'm checking in January and haven't seen any rates.


----------



## because

peel said:


> OP here...I stopped getting notifications of new posts again, so I didn't realize there was more chatter. Have APH rates been released past December yet? I haven't been checking since I don't have a trip planned, but I'll continue to update the first post if there's new action.


A poster on the previous page reported getting an AP rate for December:



Patience said:


> I had a club level room at RPR reserved with the SMSM rate for our December dates but I saw a standard room at the AP rate pop up and it's saving me $153 per night so I booked it.  Yay for AP rates!  I was looking forward to club level but it's not worth $153 per night extra for us so standard room it is!
> 
> This will be our second stay at RPR.  Are we eligible for a Loew's youfirst rewards room upgrade to a better view if one is available?  If so, does the room upgrade just happen or do I have to request it at check in?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## tlinus

Following this


KalamityJane said:


> I don't think so. I'm checking in January and haven't seen any rates.


 We are looking for January as well


----------



## Smecha

For some reason the link in the very first post of this thread is not working for me today.  Is anyone else having this problem?  This link seemed to give better deals than the universal website.


----------



## Gary2T

Smecha said:


> For some reason the link in the very first post of this thread is not working for me today.  Is anyone else having this problem?  This link seemed to give better deals than the universal website.



Same here.  Perhaps they finally killed off the old booking site.

Using the reservation "Make a Reservation" button on the main Loews website seems to be giving me the same results as the old link from the first page (and certainly more APH deals than the main Universal site).  It looks like you have to search one property at a time though.

https://www.loewshotels.com


----------



## JamieOak

Gary2T said:


> Same here.  Perhaps they finally killed off the old booking site.
> 
> Using the reservation "Make a Reservation" button on the main Loews website seems to be giving me the same results as the old link from the first page (and certainly more APH deals than the main Universal site).  It looks like you have to search one property at a time though.
> 
> https://www.loewshotels.com



The old site has gone down before and come back up, but it's been at least a day now I think so you could be right.  The loewshotels site is a little less convenient because it wants me to search for each specific hotel separately and I usually select "all properties" and look at all three premium hotels.  But who am I kidding...after our last stay at Portofino I don't think we want to stay anywhere else.


----------



## Slapshot1188

Gary2T said:


> Same here.  Perhaps they finally killed off the old booking site.
> 
> Using the reservation "Make a Reservation" button on the main Loews website seems to be giving me the same results as the old link from the first page (and certainly more APH deals than the main Universal site).  It looks like you have to search one property at a time though.
> 
> https://www.loewshotels.com



Where do you put in your APH code?


----------



## rlduvall

Slapshot1188 said:


> Where do you put in your APH code?



It's a bit of a pain:  After entering your hotel choice and dates, select +Advanced Options, then Promotions and a box will pop up below it that says Enter Code.  

Much prefer the old booking site.


----------



## damo

It is very simple to enter the aph code on the site www.universalorlando.com

Go to the main page and there is a white tab that says, "BUY PACKAGES, TICKETS AND HOTELS"
Click on that tab and the menu comes up.  Click on hotels and it is pretty much the same layout as the old site.  You can check all the hotels at once, same as before.


----------



## rlduvall

damo said:


> It is very simple to enter the aph code on the site www.universalorlando.com
> 
> Go to the main page and there is a white tab that says, "BUY PACKAGES, TICKETS AND HOTELS"
> Click on that tab and the menu comes up.  Click on hotels and it is pretty much the same layout as the old site.  You can check all the hotels at once, same as before.



I'm not having any luck going in that way.  It does allow me to pick all properties and enter the APH promotion code, but then it doesn't show any APH rates [when I know they exist].  And I don't find the layout near as "user friendly" as the old system.  Oh well, 1st world problems.


----------



## damo

rlduvall said:


> I'm not having any luck going in that way.  It does allow me to pick all properties and enter the APH promotion code, but then it doesn't show any APH rates [when I know they exist].  And I don't find the layout near as "user friendly" as the old system.  Oh well, 1st world problems.



You are right.  There seem to be more rates available if you use the annual pass link at the top of the website instead.

And thanks!!!!  You just saved me $75 by making me check that out!  Found a AP rate for all three of my end of October dates at the RPR.


----------



## rlduvall

damo said:


> And thanks!!!!  You just saved me $75 by making me check that out!  Found a AP rate for all three of my end of October dates at the RPR.



LOL  I'm so glad I could help!!!


----------



## TeriofTerror

Are AP discounts generally available in early May?


----------



## peel

Smecha said:


> For some reason the link in the very first post of this thread is not working for me today.  Is anyone else having this problem?  This link seemed to give better deals than the universal website.



I left the link in the first post but added a line that it may be dead. I figure I'll leave it up for a while in case it comes back at some point.


----------



## nkereina

I've been checking back periodically for APH rates for late January. Just today I'm noticing that Stay More Save More rates are now up for my dates, rather than the standard seasonal rack rate. Is it typical for the SMSM rate to be released around this time and APH rates to come out in another month or two?


----------



## KateSpade79

Hopefully someone can give me some advice  We are planning to get our family of 5 seasonal passes for Christmas. I'm trying to plan our first trip for the beginning of February. We've never stayed onsite and this will be our first family trip to Universal. Still debating on Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls...we are planning to get 2 standard rooms to have more room and privacy. Anyway, are the rates I'm looking at today the lowest? Are there AP rates that I'm not seeing or have they not been released yet? Should I go ahead and book or wait?  Also, if you have opinions about which hotel I'm all ears  I know if we pick SF we would still like to go see CB....how can you visit and not pay for parking at both places?? Thanks


----------



## nkereina

KateSpade79 said:


> Anyway, are the rates I'm looking at today the lowest? Are there AP rates that I'm not seeing or have they not been released yet? Should I go ahead and book or wait?



For February, APH rates would not be out yet to my knowledge. I'm still waiting on late January. If you are going to stay there regardless of the rate, you can always book now and then call to have your rate adjusted if/when APH rates are released for your dates. If whether you stay there is dependent on rate, doesn't really matter if you book now or wait. It just secures a room for you there.


----------



## macraven

KateSpade79 said:


> Hopefully someone can give me some advice  We are planning to get our family of 5 seasonal passes for Christmas. I'm trying to plan our first trip for the beginning of February. We've never stayed onsite and this will be our first family trip to Universal. Still debating on Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls...we are planning to get 2 standard rooms to have more room and privacy. Anyway, are the rates I'm looking at today the lowest? Are there AP rates that I'm not seeing or have they not been released yet? Should I go ahead and book or wait?  Also, if you have opinions about which hotel I'm all ears  I know if we pick SF we would still like to go see CB....how can you visit and not pay for parking at both places?? Thanks



_If you stay at Sfalls, you can walk to Cbay

Visitor parking cost more than hotel guest parking fees

Keep your car at the hotel where you are staying _


----------



## CCSchoch

damo said:


> You are right.  There seem to be more rates available if you use the annual pass link at the top of the website instead.
> 
> And thanks!!!!  You just saved me $75 by making me check that out!  Found a AP rate for all three of my end of October dates at the RPR.



Can you post the link you're using.  I am going to Universal site, clicking on Annual Passholders, THEN clicking on Buy Packages, Tickets & Hotels - typing in APH Promo Code but am not finding any APH rates (where I know they exist from the old site).  I have keyed in MULTIPLE dates to check and nothing is coming up (and I am keying in dates that aren't popular so there "should" be APH rates available.

Thanks for any help!!! 

(WISH THEY'D STOP "IMPROVING" things.. the old lowes site was PERFECT AS IS!!!


----------



## pattyw

CCSchoch said:


> Can you post the link you're using.  I am going to Universal site, clicking on Annual Passholders, THEN clicking on Buy Packages, Tickets & Hotels - typing in APH Promo Code but am not finding any APH rates (where I know they exist from the old site).  I have keyed in MULTIPLE dates to check and nothing is coming up (and I am keying in dates that aren't popular so there "should" be APH rates available.
> 
> Thanks for any help!!!
> 
> (WISH THEY'D STOP "IMPROVING" things.. the old lowes site was PERFECT AS IS!!!



I agree!  I can't get any APH rates on the new site- and the old link isn't working! I went to the Lowe's site and tried and there I can see the APH rates- is that the site you guys are using now?


----------



## CCSchoch

pattyw said:


> I agree!  I can't get any APH rates on the new site- and the old link isn't working! I went to the Lowe's site and tried and there I can see the APH rates- is that the site you guys are using now?



What Lowes link are you using, can you post it here?

Also, are you able to view rates for all hotels together, or have to do 1 at a time?

Thx!!!


----------



## rlduvall

pattyw said:


> I agree!  I can't get any APH rates on the new site- and the old link isn't working! I went to the Lowe's site and tried and there I can see the APH rates- is that the site you guys are using now?



That's the site I am using. 



CCSchoch said:


> What Lowes link are you using, can you post it here?
> 
> Also, are you able to view rates for all hotels together, or have to do 1 at a time?
> 
> Thx!!!



https://www.loewshotels.com/  And you have to do it one at a time unfortunately.


----------



## damo

I am going to www.universalorlando.com

Then I am clicking on "annual passholders" which is written in white at the very top of the page.  Once in that page, go down a little bit and I am clicking on the tab that says, "Hotel Offers".  Don't click on anything in the left menu, just click on the white tab that says "hotel offers".

You can check to see if this works by putting in dates Oct. 25-Oct.27 at RPR.  There are AP rates available there.


----------



## pattyw

damo said:


> I am going to www.universalorlando.com
> 
> Then I am clicking on "annual passholders" which is written in white at the very top of the page.  Once in that page, go down a little bit and I am clicking on the tab that says, "Hotel Offers".  Don't click on anything in the left menu, just click on the white tab that says "hotel offers".
> 
> You can check to see if this works by putting in dates Oct. 25-Oct.27 at RPR.  There are AP rates available there.



Thanks! This worked to see APH rates! I was using the link above www.loweshotel.com.  You do have to check each hotel separately there too- but at least you get APH rates!


----------



## CCSchoch

damo said:


> I am going to www.universalorlando.com
> 
> Then I am clicking on "annual passholders" which is written in white at the very top of the page.  Once in that page, go down a little bit and I am clicking on the tab that says, "Hotel Offers".  Don't click on anything in the left menu, just click on the white tab that says "hotel offers".
> 
> You can check to see if this works by putting in dates Oct. 25-Oct.27 at RPR.  There are AP rates available there.



Thanks.  To confirm, you HAVE to do each hotel seperately, correct?


----------



## damo

CCSchoch said:


> Thanks.  To confirm, you HAVE to do each hotel seperately, correct?



Yup.


----------



## CCSchoch

Thx.  HATE the new way...HOPE this link comes back operational!!!  https://uo.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo?hotel=UESFR

I emailed Lowes hotel telling them so too...hopefully they get A LOT of complaints.  So much simpler!!!


----------



## nighttowll

CCSchoch said:


> Thx.  HATE the new way...HOPE this link comes back operational!!!  https://uo.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo?hotel=UESFR
> 
> I emailed Lowes hotel telling them so too...hopefully they get A LOT of complaints.  So much simpler!!!



Yes!!! Who did you email?

I am so mad the old link is gone. It is a pain trying to search through each individual hotel for multiple different days and multiple different rates. And my computer does not like the new cluttered up site, so that's not helping either. It keeps freezing and crashing those pages. I got so frustrated earlier today, that I just I went to Disney. I put in my dates, hit search, and pulled up a list of all available rooms at all hotels including rates for my dates. Took less time than loading the initial Universal page did. I'm not jumping through hoops just to get a room quote!


----------



## tinydancer09

So I found on the loews site where you can search all hotels together....... BUT THEN IT SELECTS ONE FOR YOU!

The struggle.  I miss my link!!!

In other news I'll keep looking through the thread... but how far are APH rates out right now?


----------



## CCSchoch

nighttowll said:


> Yes!!! Who did you email?



Wasn't an email per se, but a review / comment.  I can't remember exactly where I was on Lowes site, but when i went to leave it a review / comment popped up.  SO I took advantage and copied / pasted the old invalid link telling them this process was A LOT better / easier to use for onsite Universal hotels.


----------



## damo

After fiddling around a bit, I have found a way to do it.  Use the link below and change to suit your dates.



Here is a link...https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/default.aspx?zipcode=&pCode=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR,UESFR,UECBB,UEAVH&adults=2&children=0&rooms=1&checkin=12/12/2017&checkout=12/14/2017&promoType=&promo-code=&group-code=&promo=aph&sr=&iata=&hgID=641


You can use that and then change the dates.

@peel Perhaps you can put this link on the first page instead.


----------



## Gary2T

damo said:


> After fiddling around a bit, I have found a way to do it.  Use the link below and change to suit your dates.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link...https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/default.aspx?zipcode=&pCode=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR,UESFR,UECBB,UEAVH&adults=2&children=0&rooms=1&checkin=12/12/2017&checkout=12/14/2017&promoType=&promo-code=&group-code=&promo=aph&sr=&iata=&hgID=641
> 
> 
> You can use that and then change the dates.



Good catch!  Comparing the url that shows the promo code to the one that is generated automatically when entering APH from the non-Florida resident search it looks like the "aph" is being inserted in the wrong place when the system generates the url.  The search function places aph in the variable _promo-code=aph_ which results in no AP rates being displayed.  It seems it needs to be in the variable _promo=aph
_
Now if only their IT would fix it.


----------



## damo

Gary2T said:


> Good catch!  Comparing the url that shows the promo code to the one that is generated automatically when entering APH from the non-Florida resident search it looks like the "aph" is being inserted in the wrong place when the system generates the url.  The search function places aph in the variable _promo-code=aph_ which results in no AP rates being displayed.  It seems it needs to be in the variable _promo=aph
> _
> Now if only their IT would fix it.



I agree.  It is a glitch on their part.


----------



## JamieOak

Question: I booked a Bay view room with APH rate at Portofino Bay for 3 nights in November before we head over to WDW.  Plans changed a bit and we are moving over to WDW 1 night earlier.  The rate I booked is not available to rebook for just the 2 nights.  Could I just call and get 1 night removed and keep the rate I booked?  Or do I have to rebook a new reservation and cancel the old one?


----------



## rlduvall

JamieOak said:


> Could I just call and get 1 night removed and keep the rate I booked?  Or do I have to rebook a new reservation and cancel the old one?



Unfortunately, if it's no longer available for just the 2 nights, they will not modify the reservation and allow you to keep the APH rate for those 2 nights. I have tried it myself before.  I used to think only Universal did this, but it appears WDW started the same protocol about a year ago.  Definitely call and try, but I don't think your chances are very good.


----------



## DisBuckMan

rlduvall said:


> Unfortunately, if it's no longer available for just the 2 nights, they will not modify the reservation and allow you to keep the APH rate for those 2 nights. I have tried it myself before.  I used to think only Universal did this, but it appears WDW started the same protocol about a year ago.  Definitely call and try, but I don't think your chances are very good.



Yep. Neither one likes "orphaned" rooms.


----------



## JamieOak

DisBuckMan said:


> Yep. Neither one likes "orphaned" rooms.



Darn I was hoping for better news.  I'll call just to try, but my hopes sure aren't up.  Thank you both for your replies!


----------



## tinydancer09

JamieOak said:


> Question: I booked a Bay view room with APH rate at Portofino Bay for 3 nights in November before we head over to WDW.  Plans changed a bit and we are moving over to WDW 1 night earlier.  The rate I booked is not available to rebook for just the 2 nights.  Could I just call and get 1 night removed and keep the rate I booked?  Or do I have to rebook a new reservation and cancel the old one?


Make sure you check back often... which is now way more difficult to do. I usually find some pretty great rates that start opening up 1-2 weeks out so better rates may come available due to cancellation or sites releasing their rooms back to Loews.


----------



## JamieOak

tinydancer09 said:


> Make sure you check back often... which is now way more difficult to do. I usually find some pretty great rates that start opening up 1-2 weeks out so better rates may come available due to cancellation or sites releasing their rooms back to Loews.



Yep that's my plan at this point.  I did book at RPR for the 2 nights at seasonal rate, which is $60/night more than the APH rate I had at PB.  Hopefully something comes up, but at least we have something reasonable.  I priced out switching to a moderate resort and buying the Express pass, but the passes for 2 adults for 2 days were over $500+tax since it's a holiday week.  

I have been keeping tabs open for all 3 premium resorts and I just refresh the tabs every so often.  It's not too bad, but I do need 3 tabs open now instead of just one.


----------



## tinydancer09

I waste entirely too much time of my life checking each hotel for both APH and MIL rates now.  
I think December 6-10 is going to be a busy time in Orlando. Usually it's pretty quiet. Guess not this year!


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> I waste entirely too much time of my life checking each hotel for both APH and MIL rates now.
> I think December 6-10 is going to be a busy time in Orlando. Usually it's pretty quiet. Guess not this year!



Pop Warner/national cheer & dance competition probably spilling over to stay onsite @ U, out of 'the world' & the higher prices this year for the values/mods.


----------



## because

Does Universal/Loews track your requests with their cookies? I keep tabs open to keep checking for my dates. But I am beginning to wonder if I need to clear cookies before I check each time. This is the latest I have ever gone without seeing some change in price for the same dates I book every year.

There is conflicting info on whether travel sites track browsing history to manipulate quotes, with some travel experts recommending clearing cookies before any search and some saying it won't make a difference.

Does anyone regularly clear cookies before searching and do you think it makes a difference in the quotes you get?


----------



## CCSchoch

because said:


> Does Universal/Loews track your requests with their cookies? I keep tabs open to keep checking for my dates. But I am beginning to wonder if I need to clear cookies before I check each time. This is the latest I have ever gone without seeing some change in price for the same dates I book every year.
> 
> There is conflicting info on whether travel sites track browsing history to manipulate quotes, with some travel experts recommending clearing cookies before any search and some saying it won't make a difference.
> 
> Does anyone regularly clear cookies before searching and do you think it makes a difference in the quotes you get?



I was beginning to wonder the same thing.  I don't see any APH rates past Dec 21st.


----------



## damo

because said:


> Does Universal/Loews track your requests with their cookies? I keep tabs open to keep checking for my dates. But I am beginning to wonder if I need to clear cookies before I check each time. This is the latest I have ever gone without seeing some change in price for the same dates I book every year.
> 
> There is conflicting info on whether travel sites track browsing history to manipulate quotes, with some travel experts recommending clearing cookies before any search and some saying it won't make a difference.
> 
> Does anyone regularly clear cookies before searching and do you think it makes a difference in the quotes you get?




I have never had that experience.


----------



## damo

CCSchoch said:


> I was beginning to wonder the same thing.  I don't see any APH rates past Dec 21st.



They only post APH rates a few months in advance.


----------



## damo

tinydancer09 said:


> I waste entirely too much time of my life checking each hotel for both APH and MIL rates now.
> I think December 6-10 is going to be a busy time in Orlando. Usually it's pretty quiet. Guess not this year!



Use this link and just change the dates at the top.  It is the link for APH rates for all hotels ... https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=


----------



## keishashadow

because said:


> Does Universal/Loews track your requests with their cookies? I keep tabs open to keep checking for my dates. But I am beginning to wonder if I need to clear cookies before I check each time. This is the latest I have ever gone without seeing some change in price for the same dates I book every year.
> 
> There is conflicting info on whether travel sites track browsing history to manipulate quotes, with some travel experts recommending clearing cookies before any search and some saying it won't make a difference.
> 
> Does anyone regularly clear cookies before searching and do you think it makes a difference in the quotes you get?



I'm seeing same rates whether i check w/IPhone/Ipad/desktop.  Also have do private browsing and rates still the same.

That said never hurts to clear your cookies


----------



## CCSchoch

keishashadow said:


> I'm seeing same rates whether i check w/IPhone/Ipad/desktop.  Also have do private browsing and rates still the same.
> 
> That said never hurts to clear your cookies



What dates are you seeing rates through?


----------



## keishashadow

CCSchoch said:


> What dates are you seeing rates through?



APH rates were available thru 12/21. Not always available for al dates/nights & can sell out quickly or have minimum stays.

Not seeing for any for date(s) I'd need thanksgiving weekend nor my 2018 travel yet

Mod mac will be setting up the 2018 share your rate thread soon.

Might want to check out this year's thread for your dates & see when posts were made with APH rates, could likely follow suit.


----------



## macraven

_Prices are high for my dates

Same dates for 2018 that I did for fall 2017

Same room type, same dates using smsm 

$33 more each night for 2018 bookings _


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Prices are high for my dates
> 
> Same dates for 2018 that I did for fall 2017
> 
> Same room type, same dates using smsm
> 
> $33 more each night for 2018 bookings _



Really adds up for a longer trip!


----------



## Disney Addicted

damo said:


> Use this link and just change the dates at the top.  It is the link for APH rates for all hotels ... https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/default.aspx?hgID=641&langID=1&checkin=1/16/2018&nights=2&rooms=1&adults=2&children=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=



How will I know when the APH rates are there?  (I'm looking for August 2018).  Right now when I select RPR or CB, it says "the requested rate is not available; however, we would like to offer you these available rates." and shows me the STAY MORE, SAVE MORE and SEASONAL RATE.  Will there be another selection that says something like ANNUAL PASS RATE?


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> How will I know when the APH rates are there?  (I'm looking for August 2018).  Right now when I select RPR or CB, it says "the requested rate is not available; however, we would like to offer you these available rates." and shows me the STAY MORE, SAVE MORE and SEASONAL RATE.  Will there be another selection that says something like ANNUAL PASS RATE?



Yes, it will say annual pass rate.  They won't be available for your rates until about May at the earliest and possibly later than that.

Here is the annual pass link ... https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=

Just play around with it to see what is available now.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thank you Damo!


----------



## hihohiho

APH rates are available for past Dec 21, I got a rate of $301 for a Cabana Bay Courtyard Family Suite for Dec 21-23, saving $253.


----------



## cschaaf

hihohiho said:


> APH rates are available for past Dec 21, I got a rate of $301 for a Cabana Bay Courtyard Family Suite for Dec 21-23, saving $253.


Thank you!

Just saved $1800 on the hotel for our trip at Christmas! We have 2 rooms Dec 23-26 at RPR. We'll need to buy 2 APs, but we'll still be way ahead.


----------



## quandrea

I've been playing around on the site. It seems AP rates are available until Dec 26. Christmas Day at RPR is only $204!  When will they post Jan 2?  Or will they not?


----------



## Pharmgirl123

hihohiho said:


> APH rates are available for past Dec 21, I got a rate of $301 for a Cabana Bay Courtyard Family Suite for Dec 21-23, saving $253.



THANK YOU!!!! We have 2 rooms booked at RP and even with the 2 AP I have to purchase, we save about $500!


----------



## embracejg

Was just able to rebook at CBBR for Nov. 11-14 for $17 less per night.


----------



## CCSchoch

I am staying Dec 21 - Jan1 (11 nights).  I have 3 options.  Option 1  -  I book the full time, no APH rates - goes to stay more save more.  Option 2 -  book as 2 seperate reservations, can do Dec 21 - Dec 27 at APH, and 27-1 at Seasonal Rate.  Option 3  - again 2 seperate reservations - Dec 21-24 at APH and 24-1st at Stay more Save more rate. 

Option 3 saves me $165.  I called in and explained the dillema to the agent, and asked if there was ANY WAY to book all as one reservation with Dec 21-26th at the APH rate and the 27-1st at the SMSM (instead of seasonal) since I am staying 11 nights.  She said there was nothing they could do, they can't manipulate the system.
I don't see how they couldn't adjust rates somehow...even if it's in the form of an overall discount of some sorts.

I think it all depends on the luck of the draw of what agent you get on the phone (she didn't seem very knowledgeable).  Any suggestions?  Anyone have any experience in calling in and getting them to wiggle on rates?


----------



## quandrea

CCSchoch said:


> I am staying Dec 21 - Jan1 (11 nights).  I have 3 options.  Option 1  -  I book the full time, no APH rates - goes to stay more save more.  Option 2 -  book as 2 seperate reservations, can do Dec 21 - Dec 27 at APH, and 27-1 at Seasonal Rate.  Option 3  - again 2 seperate reservations - Dec 21-24 at APH and 24-1st at Stay more Save more rate.
> 
> Option 3 saves me $165.  I called in and explained the dillema to the agent, and asked if there was ANY WAY to book all as one reservation with Dec 21-26th at the APH rate and the 27-1st at the SMSM (instead of seasonal) since I am staying 11 nights.  She said there was nothing they could do, they can't manipulate the system.
> I don't see how they couldn't adjust rates somehow...even if it's in the form of an overall discount of some sorts.
> 
> I think it all depends on the luck of the draw of what agent you get on the phone (she didn't seem very knowledgeable).  Any suggestions?  Anyone have any experience in calling in and getting them to wiggle on rates?


I spoke to someone yesterday about the release of AP rates taking so long. She was very unhelpful. Said nothing she could do, said supervisors have no deeper insight. I don't think you'll have much luck getting them to wiggle. 

For my trip, I have to have a lawyer's letter drafted with the hotel address. Right now I'm at Cabana Bay but if an AP rate were released for my dates at a deluxe I'd jump on it. Problem is, that letter needs to be drawn up very soon. I'm beyond frustrated.


----------



## momof2lilboys

CCSchoch said:


> I am staying Dec 21 - Jan1 (11 nights).  I have 3 options.  Option 1  -  I book the full time, no APH rates - goes to stay more save more.  Option 2 -  book as 2 seperate reservations, can do Dec 21 - Dec 27 at APH, and 27-1 at Seasonal Rate.  Option 3  - again 2 seperate reservations - Dec 21-24 at APH and 24-1st at Stay more Save more rate.
> 
> Option 3 saves me $165.  I called in and explained the dillema to the agent, and asked if there was ANY WAY to book all as one reservation with Dec 21-26th at the APH rate and the 27-1st at the SMSM (instead of seasonal) since I am staying 11 nights.  She said there was nothing they could do, they can't manipulate the system.
> I don't see how they couldn't adjust rates somehow...even if it's in the form of an overall discount of some sorts.
> 
> I think it all depends on the luck of the draw of what agent you get on the phone (she didn't seem very knowledgeable).  Any suggestions?  Anyone have any experience in calling in and getting them to wiggle on rates?


I have a reservation at for December 16-21 at Royal Pacific with a SMSM rate. We are going to be able to come a day earlier than I thought so I called to add a day to our trip. They did not have a SMSM rate for the 14-21st nor did they have an APH rate for all the days. However they did have and APH rate for the 14th only, the lady I spoke to called her supervisor and had them add the day to my existing reservation so I wouldn’t have to switch rooms. So they can combine different rates if they want. I would call back and see if anyone could help you.


----------



## keishashadow

momof2lilboys said:


> I have a reservation at for December 16-21 at Royal Pacific with a SMSM rate. We are going to be able to come a day earlier than I thought so I called to add a day to our trip. They did not have a SMSM rate for the 14-21st nor did they have an APH rate for all the days. However they did have and APH rate for the 14th only, the lady I spoke to called her supervisor and had them add the day to my existing reservation so I wouldn’t have to switch rooms. So they can combine different rates if they want. I would call back and see if anyone could help you.



They've always been able to combine room rates via linking reservations.  Do you have one reservation # or two now?

If one reservation # then you won't have to change rooms...I'd say you are very lucky if that is the case. Have never heard of them making that sort of accommodation.  

If two separate ones, as i had a few weeks ago @ RPR; there is a chance (however remote as it behooves them to not have to turn the room) you may need to change rooms.  

FYI, in this case of linking different rates/reservation & staying in the same room, your key will cease to work after 11 am on the day of the 1st res checkout.  Even though you can arrange to have the same CC linked for charging when you check in initially, you will have to visit the front desk before stated checkout time & sign in again as a formality..


----------



## damo

CCSchoch said:


> I am staying Dec 21 - Jan1 (11 nights).  I have 3 options.  Option 1  -  I book the full time, no APH rates - goes to stay more save more.  Option 2 -  book as 2 seperate reservations, can do Dec 21 - Dec 27 at APH, and 27-1 at Seasonal Rate.  Option 3  - again 2 seperate reservations - Dec 21-24 at APH and 24-1st at Stay more Save more rate.
> 
> Option 3 saves me $165.  I called in and explained the dillema to the agent, and asked if there was ANY WAY to book all as one reservation with Dec 21-26th at the APH rate and the 27-1st at the SMSM (instead of seasonal) since I am staying 11 nights.  She said there was nothing they could do, they can't manipulate the system.
> I don't see how they couldn't adjust rates somehow...even if it's in the form of an overall discount of some sorts.
> 
> I think it all depends on the luck of the draw of what agent you get on the phone (she didn't seem very knowledgeable).  Any suggestions?  Anyone have any experience in calling in and getting them to wiggle on rates?



I don't think you'll get anyone to wiggle on rates.  The only one you may get to alter a rate would be a manager, and that would be something done after you've encountered a problem of some sort.


----------



## Lisa0620

embracejg said:


> Was just able to rebook at CBBR for Nov. 11-14 for $17 less per night.



THANK YOU SO MUCH for this!  I would not have thought to recheck since we were already booked at AP rates.  This saved us over $200 since we have 2 suites booked!


----------



## momof2lilboys

keishashadow said:


> They've always been able to combine room rates via linking reservations.  Do you have one reservation # or two now?
> 
> If one reservation # then you won't have to change rooms...I'd say you are very lucky if that is the case. Have never heard of them making that sort of accommodation.
> 
> If two separate ones, as i had a few weeks ago @ RPR; there is a chance (however remote as it behooves them to not have to turn the room) you may need to change rooms.
> 
> FYI, in this case of linking different rates/reservation & staying in the same room, your key will cease to work after 11 am on the day of the 1st res checkout.  Even though you can arrange to have the same CC linked for charging when you check in initially, you will have to visit the front desk before stated checkout time & sign in again as a formality..


I have one reservation number. I will not be switching rooms. The lady that I spoke with had her supervisor call and arrange it. It took a while but they were very nice about it. 

I’ll cross my fingers it all works out it not we will live lol! Did you have to change rooms?


----------



## keishashadow

momof2lilboys said:


> I have one reservation number. I will not be switching rooms. The lady that I spoke with had her supervisor call and arrange it. It took a while but they were very nice about it.
> 
> I’ll cross my fingers it all works out it not we will live lol! Did you have to change rooms?



No change in rooms, which i appreciated.  If you have one reservation # then I'd assume that equates to one room.  Good luck!


----------



## WhitneyMB

I keep checking back hoping to see the AP rates have been extended. I'm not going until March, but I imagine that if they haven't opened late January or February yet, I still have a long way to wait. [[sigh]]


----------



## Happy_2_B

WhitneyMB said:


> I keep checking back hoping to see the AP rates have been extended. I'm not going until March, but I imagine that if they haven't opened late January or February yet, I still have a long way to wait. [[sigh]]



Same...checking every day for a January trip....tick, tock :/


----------



## shh

Same here. Waiting for AP discounts and for Mardi Gras concert schedule, so I can actually plan which weekend. C'mon Uni....spill it! Some of us have to request vacation days way in advance.


----------



## quandrea

AP rates are up for January. None available for the first week of January. From January 7 on they are available. My date of January 2 was not included. Bummer. Well Cabana Bay it is then. Don't anticipate riding much during my two day visit. Not interested in waiting in line. Glad I visited last January. Probably won't return after this visit. I don't like how you have to pay for Express Pass and no way I'm paying $454 to stay at Royal Pacific.


----------



## MDH

Just checked my dates as well.  I'm going end of January, and the rates they are offering are pretty insignificant discounts compared to what I'm seeing at other times.  I originally booked back in august, rack rate, and From january 7th on,all days pretty much had the same prices, however the APH rates are much higher for the end of January then they are for earlier.  I get it, Harry potter festival, just dissapointing after waiting so long and thinking the rates would be the same based on rack rates.  Looks like I'll be sucking it up and paying my original rate.


----------



## Happy_2_B

We are 16th-18th and they are about what they are for December.


----------



## candy0730

Thanks for the updates.  I just booked HRH for Feb 14-18 with APH rate.  I originally booked 2 nights at HRH and 2 at CBR (no discount at either) but it is only $100 more to stay all 4 nights at HRH with APH rate.   So glad that we won't have to move after 2 nights and we get EP for the entire stay.


----------



## Hilary hearts Disney

I was FINALLY able to book an APH rate for February!   Hard rock only had suites for my weekend but I was able to get PBH for the weekend.   Weirdly no RPR offered with an APH


----------



## georgina

Once again reminded of how much I hate the Universal website! I was able to get an APH rate through the Loews site for February. Not the standard view I was looking for, but I will keep an eye on it to see if one becomes available. Also noticed nothing at RPR for my dates.


----------



## rlduvall

georgina said:


> Once again reminded of how much I hate the Universal website! I was able to get an APH rate through the Loews site for February. Not the standard view I was looking for, but I will keep an eye on it to see if one becomes available



Yes, I have noticed that the Loews site has much more available for APH rates.


----------



## Hilary hearts Disney

georgina said:


> Once again reminded of how much I hate the Universal website! I was able to get an APH rate through the Loews site for February. Not the standard view I was looking for, but I will keep an eye on it to see if one becomes available. Also noticed nothing at RPR for my dates.



I just checked today and RPR was finally available for the first weekend in Feb.   But the rate was only $10 less a night than my PBH so I decided to stick with that.


----------



## MDH

Got a little bit of luck last night.  Checked APH rates again for my stay, Jan 26th to Jan 29th.  We are in a portofino parlour suite.  No availability for APH rate.  So I decided to check each day individually.  Friday is available and Sunday is available, just not Saturday.  I phoned in asking about what we could do.  Essentially the reservation employee was very unhelpful.  Was not able to change my rate (I expected that) but also would not modify my existing reservation.  I told her what I wanted to do was to modify my existing reservation to just the saturday night and then book 1 day reso's at the APH rate on either side of it.  She would not do.  Kept telling me the room was not available.  I told her that I already had the room, and read her their cancelation and modification of reso policy, it even states in my confirmation email that I can modify up until 5 days before, she just kept talking in circles about the room not being available.  Finally I just asked to talk to a supervisor, and after 5 minutes of polite discussion she agreed to change the rate for my friday and sunday night to match that of APH rates as a 1 time "good will gesture".  I'm very happy it worked out, and thanked her very much, but was unimpressed with the policy the hotel was trying to enforce.  I've spent over 500 nights at various hotels over the past 7 years and never come across anything like that as far as modifying goes.


----------



## quandrea

MDH said:


> Got a little bit of luck last night.  Checked APH rates again for my stay, Jan 26th to Jan 29th.  We are in a portofino parlour suite.  No availability for APH rate.  So I decided to check each day individually.  Friday is available and Sunday is available, just not Saturday.  I phoned in asking about what we could do.  Essentially the reservation employee was very unhelpful.  Was not able to change my rate (I expected that) but also would not modify my existing reservation.  I told her what I wanted to do was to modify my existing reservation to just the saturday night and then book 1 day reso's at the APH rate on either side of it.  She would not do.  Kept telling me the room was not available.  I told her that I already had the room, and read her their cancelation and modification of reso policy, it even states in my confirmation email that I can modify up until 5 days before, she just kept talking in circles about the room not being available.  Finally I just asked to talk to a supervisor, and after 5 minutes of polite discussion she agreed to change the rate for my friday and sunday night to match that of APH rates as a 1 time "good will gesture".  I'm very happy it worked out, and thanked her very much, but was unimpressed with the policy the hotel was trying to enforce.  I've spent over 500 nights at various hotels over the past 7 years and never come across anything like that as far as modifying goes.


Annoying, isn’t it?  Last year when I tried to modify to get my AP rate, I was given the run around. Very poor customer service. We travel worldwide frequently, and I don’t have similar experiences elsewhere.


----------



## keishashadow

MDH said:


> Got a little bit of luck last night.  Checked APH rates again for my stay, Jan 26th to Jan 29th.  We are in a portofino parlour suite.  No availability for APH rate.  So I decided to check each day individually.  Friday is available and Sunday is available, just not Saturday.  I phoned in asking about what we could do.  Essentially the reservation employee was very unhelpful.  Was not able to change my rate (I expected that) but also would not modify my existing reservation.  I told her what I wanted to do was to modify my existing reservation to just the saturday night and then book 1 day reso's at the APH rate on either side of it.  She would not do.  Kept telling me the room was not available.  I told her that I already had the room, and read her their cancelation and modification of reso policy, it even states in my confirmation email that I can modify up until 5 days before, she just kept talking in circles about the room not being available.  Finally I just asked to talk to a supervisor, and after 5 minutes of polite discussion she agreed to change the rate for my friday and sunday night to match that of APH rates as a 1 time "good will gesture".  I'm very happy it worked out, and thanked her very much, but was unimpressed with the policy the hotel was trying to enforce.  I've spent over 500 nights at various hotels over the past 7 years and never come across anything like that as far as modifying goes.



You are asking to mix & match rates for one stay.  Based upon my experience, is not standard in the industry unfortunately.  

It is stated upfront that modifications can result in rate changes.

Congratulations on the accommodation, enjoy your trip.


----------



## MDH

Oh I totally agree with you.  I wasn't expecting to mix rates, that was  the lucky part I was describing in the end.  It was the no ability to modify my current reservation at all that was dumfounding.  I had a 3 day reservation at rack rate.  I wanted to change the number of days. They wouldn't let me.  Told me it was either cancel whole thing or keep as is  It was clearly total bs, nowhere is that a policy, in fact it's not even their policy as I pointed out to them.  Even if it was a 3 day at a discount rate and they said "well if you modify, you'll have to go full rate" I would have understood that.  My sister in law works in the hotel biz, I went over it with her last night.  Her response was to laugh and say "idiots" because it was such complete nonsense.


----------



## bumbershoot

keishashadow said:


> You are asking to mix & match rates for one stay.  Based upon my experience, is not standard in the industry unfortunately.
> 
> It is stated upfront that modifications can result in rate changes.
> 
> Congratulations on the accommodation, enjoy your trip.





MDH said:


> Oh I totally agree with you.  I wasn't expecting to mix rates, that was  the lucky part I was describing in the end.  It was the no ability to modify my current reservation at all that was dumfounding.  I had a 3 day reservation at rack rate.  I wanted to change the number of days. They wouldn't let me.  Told me it was either cancel whole thing or keep as is  It was clearly total bs, nowhere is that a policy, in fact it's not even their policy as I pointed out to them.  Even if it was a 3 day at a discount rate and they said "well if you modify, you'll have to go full rate" I would have understood that.  My sister in law works in the hotel biz, I went over it with her last night.  Her response was to laugh and say "idiots" because it was such complete nonsense.



It’s not nonsense though. I mean it is, but it’s not at all unheard of. 

Wdw is doing it now too. 

We have stayed at a hyatt the last three years for a dance thing, and if you put in 5 days you can book,but if you try 4 days it’s unavailable entirely. 

Your SIL is behind the times. Annoying times, sure, but current times all the same.


----------



## damo

MDH said:


> Oh I totally agree with you.  I wasn't expecting to mix rates, that was  the lucky part I was describing in the end.  It was the no ability to modify my current reservation at all that was dumfounding.  I had a 3 day reservation at rack rate.  I wanted to change the number of days. They wouldn't let me.  Told me it was either cancel whole thing or keep as is  It was clearly total bs, nowhere is that a policy, in fact it's not even their policy as I pointed out to them.  Even if it was a 3 day at a discount rate and they said "well if you modify, you'll have to go full rate" I would have understood that.  My sister in law works in the hotel biz, I went over it with her last night.  Her response was to laugh and say "idiots" because it was such complete nonsense.



Lots of places have a minimum night stay policy during busy times.


----------



## georgina

Hilary hearts Disney said:


> I just checked today and RPR was finally available for the first weekend in Feb.   But the rate was only $10 less a night than my PBH so I decided to stick with that.



We loved PBH when DH and I stayed there last year. I ended up booking AP rates for 3 nights at CBBR (pool view) and 2 nights at RPR king room (which was available for a Mon and Tues night at APH rate). I will still check back periodically for standard room rates.


----------



## keishashadow

MDH said:


> Oh I totally agree with you.  I wasn't expecting to mix rates, that was  the lucky part I was describing in the end.  It was the no ability to modify my current reservation at all that was dumfounding.  I had a 3 day reservation at rack rate.  I wanted to change the number of days. They wouldn't let me.  Told me it was either cancel whole thing or keep as is  It was clearly total bs, nowhere is that a policy, in fact it's not even their policy as I pointed out to them.  Even if it was a 3 day at a discount rate and they said "well if you modify, you'll have to go full rate" I would have understood that.  My sister in law works in the hotel biz, I went over it with her last night.  Her response was to laugh and say "idiots" because it was such complete nonsense.



Modifying = changing   

You start anew.  BTW, WDW also follows this policy (i tried to modify to keep a rate via a sale price for October by dropping pricey Columbus Day for a 6 nights stay).  It was a no-go, the room wasn't there if they touched the reservation.  Had nothing to do with the # ofnights or start day of the promo. 

Minimum stays for lower rates/non peak occupancy dates are very common in the industry, especially weekends.


----------



## WhitneyMB

Excited to see the APH rates creeping into March! I can now price out a APH rates for March 4-8th! Check it out if you're going then.

Too bad I'm going three weeks later  Come on Universal, let's extend this to all of March!


----------



## bobafemme

Thank you all for sharing 2018 APH rates are now possible through the Loews site (not on Universal)  I just booked Jan 18 (thurs) at $207+tx which is normally 269.  We are also staying Friday night which only had suites at APH rates (too much for our plans). Here's my dilemma: should I keep the Friday night at Hotels.com?  I do collect nights there; or, would I have a better chance of not moving rooms around if I book both nights directly through Loews? Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## because

APH rates are available 1st week of January.  Just checked for 1/4-1/6 and they are there for the Portofino.  Just not Garden View yet for the Parlor Suite, bummer. But Bay View was only $264 a night. Reservationist said more should be released and to keep checking.


----------



## quandrea

because said:


> APH rates are available 1st week of January.  Just checked for 1/4-1/6 and they are there for the Portofino.  Just not Garden View yet for the Parlor Suite, bummer. But Bay View was only $264 a night. Reservationist said more should be released and to keep checking.


Great news.


----------



## damo

Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls have aph rates for 1st week of January too.

https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=


----------



## quandrea

damo said:


> Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls have aph rates for 1st week of January too.
> 
> https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/default.aspx?hgID=641&langID=1&checkin=1/2/2018&nights=1&rooms=1&adults=2&children=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=


What are the chances they load RPR and HR too?


----------



## AThrillingChase

quandrea said:


> What are the chances they load RPR and HR too?



I've been checking daily like a crazy person and finally bit the bullet yesterday and booked Sapphire. Randomly just checked and saved over $300 rebooking with APH. But, just as an update, still no HR or RPR. Portofino only has one category left and it is almost $400/night still. So that one may have had very few available. I'm 1/4-1/6 also.


----------



## quandrea

AThrillingChase said:


> I've been checking daily like a crazy person and finally bit the bullet yesterday and booked Sapphire. Randomly just checked and saved over $300 rebooking with APH. But, just as an update, still no HR or RPR. Portofino only has one category left and it is almost $400/night still. So that one may have had very few available. I'm 1/4-1/6 also.


All the more reason that I’m so grateful to @damo for the heads up. I booked two AP rooms at Portofino yesterday.


----------



## damo

quandrea said:


> What are the chances they load RPR and HR too?



 I watched and watched for my room in October and it was only a couple of weeks before we went that someone else on the boards gave me the heads up that more RPR rooms had been released to APH rates.  Hopefully an even better rate will come along...but I love PBH!


----------



## quandrea

damo said:


> I watched and watched for my room in October and it was only a couple of weeks before we went that someone else on the boards gave me the heads up that more RPR rooms had been released to APH rates.  Hopefully an even better rate will come along...but I love PBH!


I’m quite happy with the rate and PBH. Always looking for a great rate though!


----------



## georgina

Kind of sad that Universal has turned us all into stalkers! At least I can see if someone posts the info on this thread first!


----------



## quandrea

Garden view ap rates are up for Portofino for first week January.


----------



## michelepa

quandrea said:


> Garden view ap rates are up for Portofino for first week January.



I haven't been able to see any if the AP rates.

 We stayed at HRH last year and I had no issues. I was able to insert the APH code and room rates came up. 

We Want to stay this year at Portifino. I know rates for March are not close to being out but I do want to see how to view the AP rates so I went into the Universal and Lowes sites but did not see an AP rate of any sort for first week of January. 

Can you tell me how you accessed the rate?  Does it matter what device you use -I'm on my iphone?


----------



## quandrea

michelepa said:


> I haven't been able to see any if the AP rates.
> 
> We stayed at HRH last year and I had no issues. I was able to insert the APH code and room rates came up.
> 
> We Want to stay this year at Portifino. I know rates for March are not close to being out but I do want to see how to view the AP rates so I went into the Universal and Lowes sites but did not see an AP rate of any sort for first week of January.
> 
> Can you tell me how you accessed the rate?  Does it matter what device you use -I'm on my iphone?


I went to the Loews site. Where you have the option to do an advanced options, click on promotions and type the code APH. That should bring them up. You search each hotel individually.


----------



## damo

michelepa said:


> I haven't been able to see any if the AP rates.
> 
> We stayed at HRH last year and I had no issues. I was able to insert the APH code and room rates came up.
> 
> We Want to stay this year at Portifino. I know rates for March are not close to being out but I do want to see how to view the AP rates so I went into the Universal and Lowes sites but did not see an AP rate of any sort for first week of January.
> 
> Can you tell me how you accessed the rate?  Does it matter what device you use -I'm on my iphone?



I use this link on my laptop....and it works on an iphone.  You just need to enter your dates at the top and it will give you the APH rates for all the Universal Hotels at the same time.  If you just click on it as it right now, there are APH rates for PBH.  If you change the dates to Jan 2-3, you can also see APH rates for PBH.

https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/default.aspx?zipcode=&pCode=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR,UESFR,UECBB,UEAVH&adults=2&children=0&rooms=1&checkin=12/12/2017&checkout=12/14/2017&promoType=&promo-code=&group-code=&promo=aph&sr=&iata=&hgID=641


----------



## michelepa

quandrea said:


> I went to the Loews site. Where you have the option to do an advanced options, click on promotions and type the code APH. That should bring them up. You search each hotel individually.



Thank you!

I had to go into the Lowes site twice. Second time I was able to find the promo section and was able to see the PH prices after entering the APH code. 

Boy, Universal sure doesnt make it easy and I thought Disney was difficult to reserve and plan.


----------



## michelepa

damo said:


> I use this link on my laptop....and it works on an iphone.  You just need to enter your dates at the top and it will give you the APH rates for all the Universal Hotels at the same time.  If you just click on it as it right now, there are APH rates for PBH.  If you change the dates to Jan 2-3, you can also see APH rates for PBH.
> 
> https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/default.aspx?zipcode=&pCode=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR,UESFR,UECBB,UEAVH&adults=2&children=0&rooms=1&checkin=12/12/2017&checkout=12/14/2017&promoType=&promo-code=&group-code=&promo=aph&sr=&iata=&hgID=641



Excellent thank you for your help!


----------



## because

Woohooo! Was finally able to get APH rates for my stay starting 1/4. Garden view 2 queen and king rooms, $231, upgrade to Portofino suite. Checking multiple times a day finally paid off.

Rates were not showing on the Universal site, but did come up on the Loews site. 

Oops, forgot to add - this was at the Portofino


----------



## kkendle

because said:


> Woohooo! Was finally able to get APH rates for my stay starting 1/4. Garden view 2 queen and king rooms, $231, upgrade to Portofino suite. Checking multiple times a day finally paid off.
> 
> Rates were not showing on the Universal site, but did come up on the Loews site.
> 
> Oops, forgot to add - this was at the Portofino



How many people was this for? Just wondering as I am looking for the 4th-7th and the rate for 3 adults was 303 I think.


----------



## macraven

_$25 extra per night on the room
rate after the second adult on the reservation _


----------



## damo

because said:


> Woohooo! Was finally able to get APH rates for my stay starting 1/4. Garden view 2 queen and king rooms, $231, upgrade to Portofino suite. Checking multiple times a day finally paid off.
> 
> Rates were not showing on the Universal site, but did come up on the Loews site.
> 
> Oops, forgot to add - this was at the Portofino



It is showing on this Universal site.

https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/i...ooms=1&adults=2&child1=0&promo=aph&iata=&ada={2}


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _$25 extra per night on the room
> rate after the second adult on the reservation _



Mac....can we add this link to the original post?  It saves people a lot of time searching each hotel individually on the Loews site.

https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=


----------



## peel

damo said:


> Mac....can we add this link to the original post?  It saves people a lot of time searching each hotel individually on the Loews site.
> 
> https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/default.aspx?hgID=641&langID=1&checkin=1/22/2018&nights=1&rooms=1&adults=2&children=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=



It's my thread, not mac's. 
I added the link to the first post. Thanks!


----------



## shanew21

Was able to get APH rates for December 24-26th! Saved us a TON.


----------



## damo

peel said:


> It's my thread, not mac's.
> I added the link to the first post. Thanks!



Great!  I thought it was important that the link get posted on the first page and I thought I'd suggest it to our super mod, mac, in hopes that it could help more people.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Mac....can we add this link to the original post?  It saves people a lot of time searching each hotel individually on the Loews site.



_It was already added

But if it wasn’t, I can add to any thread in our forums_


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _It was already added
> 
> But if it wasn’t, I can add to any thread in our forums_



Thanks.... I knew it was your thread too.


----------



## peel

damo said:


> Great!  I thought it was important that the link get posted on the first page and I thought I'd suggest it to our super mod, mac, in hopes that it could help more people.



No worries...I'm not usually checking the site on weekends, but I'm generally around here during the week. Thanks for the link!


----------



## quandrea

Royal Pacific has AP rates up. We just changed to that hotel. Ten dollars cheaper than PB and a shorter walk to parks.


----------



## shanew21

quandrea said:


> Royal Pacific has AP rates up. We just changed to that hotel. Ten dollars cheaper than PB and a shorter walk to parks.


Seeing nothing for our dates (Feb 10-12)


----------



## quandrea

shanew21 said:


> Seeing nothing for our dates (Feb 10-12)


We are first week January. Keep looking. I check daily.


----------



## damo

shanew21 said:


> Seeing nothing for our dates (Feb 10-12)



Just PBH for your dates.

https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=


----------



## shanew21

quandrea said:


> We are first week January. Keep looking. I check daily.





damo said:


> Just PBH for your dates.
> 
> https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/default.aspx?hgID=641&langID=1&checkin=2/10/2018&nights=2&rooms=1&adults=2&children=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=


Yeah we have PBH booked already but are hoping to get cheaper. We're going December 24-26 and only paying $174/night at RPR, so seems silly to pay almost double during the slow season


----------



## bobafemme

RPR just added weekend APH rates for standard 2 Queen rooms mid-Jan


----------



## shanew21

bobafemme said:


> RPR just added weekend APH rates for standard 2 Queen rooms mid-Jan


Just need those for Feb  (actually it looks like the weekend before mine has some)


----------



## WhitneyMB

Come on Universal--it's a new year! Let's see some AP rates for the rest of March and perhaps Easter week. 

I went back and checked the thread at this point last year. People were discussing AP rates the whole way into May at this time!


----------



## WhitneyMB

Hey, everyone. I just checked and there are scattered AP rates the whole way into May. They just don't have any AP rates currently around Easter week (the week I"m going). If you're going to be there later in April or the beginning of May, you might want to jump on it!


----------



## peel

WhitneyMB said:


> Hey, everyone. I just checked and there are scattered AP rates the whole way into May. They just don't have any AP rates currently around Easter week (the week I"m going). If you're going to be there later in April or the beginning of May, you might want to jump on it!


Thanks! I updated the first post to reflect your findings.


----------



## iivye

shanew21 said:


> Seeing nothing for our dates (Feb 10-12)



I just got an AP rate on a standard room for the weekend of 2/9-2/11.  It looks like there is more availability now.

Edited to add:  I could not get the rate through the Loews website.  I had to use the link that was posted earlier.


----------



## shanew21

iivye said:


> I just got an AP rate on a standard room for the weekend of 2/9-2/11.  It looks like there is more availability now.
> 
> Edited to add:  I could not get the rate through the Loews website.  I had to use the link that was posted earlier.


Which link? I'm not seeing anything for a 10-12th stay.


----------



## iivye

https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=

my dates were specifically 2/9-2/11.  Good Luck!

Keep checking, I was surprised when these popped up.


----------



## shanew21

iivye said:


> https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=
> 
> my dates were specifically 2/9-2/11.  Good Luck!
> 
> Keep checking, I was surprised when these popped up.


Looks like it's the night of the 11th that is messing it up. 9-11th has availability, 10-12th doesn't.

Side note, absolutely crazy how much these rates vary. I stayed at RPR for $174 a night on Dec 24th and 25th, now February is $219ish per night.


----------



## WhitneyMB

[/QUOTE

absolutely crazy how much these rates vary. I stayed at RPR for $174 a night on Dec 24th and 25th, now February is $219ish per night.[/QUOTE]

You mentioned rates varying-- I would love to see rates for RPR close to either of these! In the beginning of September, we booked RPR for Easter week for $425 and now it's about $50 more with no APH available yet. I'm hoping that if people got such good deals at Christmas time, the deals will eventually become available for our week!


----------



## wagman67

Very frustrated with the new site...used two different links by damo and got two different prices for the same dates...used the Universal site and got a third different rate...used the Loews site and got a fourth different rate.

This was for Feb 10th - 12th...these are not my dates (mine are later into May, so not expecting APH rates yet)...but, this was posted as dates with APH rates at PBH, so I was using it as a test.

Pretty much lost faith. It has been so easy, for several years, to book a room and get consistent rates...guess those days are past, unless someone has a secret to getting consistent rate quotes.


----------



## damo

wagman67 said:


> Very frustrated with the new site...used two different links by damo and got two different prices for the same dates...used the Universal site and got a third different rate...used the Loews site and got a fourth different rate.
> 
> This was for Feb 10th - 12th...these are not my dates (mine are later into May, so not expecting APH rates yet)...but, this was posted as dates with APH rates at PBH, so I was using it as a test.
> 
> Pretty much lost faith. It has been so easy, for several years, to book a room and get consistent rates...guess those days are past, unless someone has a secret to getting consistent rate quotes.



It is ridiculous.  The link that I find to be the most inclusive and easiest is the one in the first post of this thread.

I just tested all of the links, using your dates, and that link was the only one that came up with ap rates.

I wonder what the availability would be if you called directly.


----------



## georgina

I see some similar discrepancies. I am doing a split stay in Feb of CBBR/RPR. If I look on the Loews site, no APH rates show for my RPR dates, but they do show on the Universal windsurfer one linked on p. 1. Both have the same CBBR rates though.


----------



## Jennifer Evans Pitts

Does anyone see any APH rates for March 9-11? I'm new to this but this thread is helpful! Thanks!!


----------



## JamieOak

I just started rate watching again.  I'm waiting for May 18-21 at PB.  I'm taking my mother to Orlando for a week and she's going to love PB!


----------



## christophfam

Jennifer Evans Pitts said:


> Does anyone see any APH rates for March 9-11? I'm new to this but this thread is helpful! Thanks!!



I got one night 3/8 at SF for $154. We’re not hitting the parks so this works for us. Only CB and SF had AP rates. It showed up on both the Loews site and Damo’s link. I’m sure there are more AP rates to come. I’m waiting for 4/12 as well and nothing for those dates yet.


----------



## Cali2nooga

Curious...when it comes to the release of APH rates, do you find that they are released at a certain time (i.e. midnight, 6am, etc.) or can rates change anytime during the day?  I'm wondering if it does any good to check multiple times a day or if what shows in the morning will be the same all day?  I would love to hear others thoughts and experience with this.  TIA


----------



## Jennifer Evans Pitts

I'm wondering the same thing! I've checked morning and night for March dates.


----------



## FaithsWish

We just booked RPR for March 1-8 using APH rates.


----------



## Csaks

So Loews has changed the site? Last year there was a different one and a box to enter APR and it would spit out a passholder rate. I don't see that now or am I blind?


----------



## Phil from PA

Csaks said:


> So Loews has changed the site? Last year there was a different one and a box to enter APR and it would spit out a passholder rate. I don't see that now or am I blind?



The old site is gone.  Go to the US website and under the "Buy Packages" tab at top right click "On Site Hotels".  Below the calendars you can enter the Promo Code.


----------



## georgina

Since I originally made my reservation on loewshotels.com, I had to modify it there (the UO site couldn't find my reservation by confirmation number). Slightly less expensive room at CBBR became available, and I was able to modify it on loews. On the loews site, you go to make a reservation, then under advanced options you can click promotions and then enter APH rate. HOWEVER, it is still showing the wrong info for RPR for my other dates when compared with the UO site. It did have the correct CBBR APH rate though. Weird.


----------



## chrisf21

I'm haven't been able to find any APH rates for my dates April 12th through April 16th or April 17th.  Driving me nuts.  I'd be happy with anything but CB.  I like RP, PBH and HRH, even Sapphire, but that's a little lower on the list. It's so annoying how expensive stuff is. Hope they plan on adding some to those dates.


----------



## damo

Csaks said:


> So Loews has changed the site? Last year there was a different one and a box to enter APR and it would spit out a passholder rate. I don't see that now or am I blind?


Use the link on the first page of this thread.  The rate finder on the main page of the universal website will take the APH code but doesn't use it.

https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=


----------



## chrisf21

I did use the link on the first page.. still doesn't show for my dates.. so annoyed.


----------



## wagman67

chrisf21 said:


> I did use the link on the first page.. still doesn't show for my dates.. so annoyed.



I know how you feel...I booked my late May, APH rate, hotel (HRH) on January 11th, last year. Still waiting for APH rates for same time frame, for this year. Will keep looking. Doesn't make it any easier to take, when you consistently get different rates depending on which 'Official' link you use. I have been sticking with damo's link.


----------



## Long Beach Mike

damo said:


> Use the link on the first page of this thread.  The rate finder on the main page of the universal website will take the APH code but doesn't use it.
> 
> https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/default.aspx?hgID=641&langID=1&checkin=7/10/2018&nights=1&rooms=1&adults=2&children=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=




Sorry if I'm missing something very obvious, but once you click on this link, where do you go to input the "APH" discount code?

I'm going to PB 4/3-4/10, hoping an AP rate appears


----------



## Long Beach Mike

Just read an earlier post by Damo, and now understand that the above link checks for the APH code


----------



## MDH

Not sure if there's a bug in the system right now, but using the loews hotel website the APH code is claimed as not available for any night for any room between now and the end of time, has been like this since yesterday.  And the link embedded in this post gives incredibly varried results every hour.  Example, Portofino Jan 26 to 27, one hour is shows a whole host of options from deluxe rooms to regular suites to the president suite.  Next hour, only the president suite.  Next hour, all the others are back.


----------



## damo

MDH said:


> Not sure if there's a bug in the system right now, but using the loews hotel website the APH code is claimed as not available for any night for any room between now and the end of time, has been like this since yesterday.  And the link embedded in this post gives incredibly varried results every hour.  Example, Portofino Jan 26 to 27, one hour is shows a whole host of options from deluxe rooms to regular suites to the president suite.  Next hour, only the president suite.  Next hour, all the others are back.





The universalorlando.com website does not give any dates for availability using the APH rate unless you go to the top and go into the Annual Pass page and don't use the drop down menu.  There is an error in the programming.  The below link fixes that error.

I'm only seeing the Presidential suite available at PBH for that date you have listed above.  I'll keep checking during the day and see what comes up.

I'm definitely seeing scattered APH rates for the next few months, however. Here is Feb. 13-14
https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/default.aspx?hgID=641&langID=1&checkin=2/13/2018&nights=1&rooms=1&adults=2&children=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=


----------



## MDH

damo said:


> The universalorlando.com website does not give any dates for availability using the APH rate unless you go to the top and go into the Annual Pass page and don't use the drop down menu.  There is an error in the programming.  The below link fixes that error.
> 
> I'm only seeing the Presidential suite available at PBH for that date you have listed above.  I'll keep checking during the day and see what comes up.
> 
> I'm definitely seeing scattered APH rates for the next few months, however. Here is Feb. 13-14
> https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/default.aspx?hgID=641&langID=1&checkin=2/13/2018&nights=1&rooms=1&adults=2&children=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=




Yes, I think you misundertand or I didn't explain well enough.  I'm not talking about the universal orlando website, I'm talking about the straight loews hotel website.  I had been using it for months to check rates and all of a sudden it stopped accepting the APH code.   The link you posted is the other source I've been checking and the one I had seen very sporadic results on lately.  So to be clear it's only the Loews hotel site where the code stopped working, and the embedded link is the source giving sporadic results that seem to change VERY frequently.  All new to the last 2 days as I've been checking both for 2 months in hopes of changing my current reservation to an APH rate.


----------



## MDH

As example if you check right now, regular suites with multiple views are available for the 26th, but an hour ago weren't.  And the suites that were available on saturday are gone.  Extremely frustrating.


----------



## damo

MDH said:


> As example if you check right now, regular suites with multiple views are available for the 26th, but an hour ago weren't.  And the suites that were available on saturday are gone.  Extremely frustrating.



I agree that it is extremely frustrating.  I stopped using all booking sites except the link in this thread since it seems to give the most APH rooms.

Supply changes quickly.  It isn't necessarily the website.  There are lots of conferences that are booking/making changes all the time.

I see 5 suites available right now. Governatore Suite, Presidente Suite, and 1 and 2 bedroom portofino suits.  It could be that there are only 5 rooms available.  It isn't unfeasible for 4 of those to be gone in an hour or for conference changes to make 5 more rooms available in an hour.


----------



## georgina

Long Beach Mike said:


> Sorry if I'm missing something very obvious, but once you click on this link, where do you go to input the "APH" discount code?
> 
> I'm going to PB 4/3-4/10, hoping an AP rate appears



In my (very limited) experience, with a 7 day trip the Stay More, Save More rate is usually better than the APH rate. Not sure so close to Easter though.


----------



## WhitneyMB

georgina said:


> In my (very limited) experience, with a 7 day trip the Stay More, Save More rate is usually better than the APH rate. Not sure so close to Easter though.



Gosh I hope the APH rate is eventually better.  We're going to be there 3/29-4/3, which is over Easter this year. The 5 (or 6) day SMSM rate is around $490 per night right now. We reserved RPR back in August at around $430. Well we will still go, it will suck to pay that much per night. (If we had flexible dates we wouldn't be going over Easter!)


----------



## Rags

Keeping my eyes open for April 28th to May 3rd. Booked the Rpr club level for those date..APH would be great!


----------



## achang2001

I have an annual pass but we are traveling with active duty military members on our next trip. Is there a military code that can be used to check military rates as well so we can take advantage of the better of the two? Thanks.


----------



## damo

achang2001 said:


> I have an annual pass but we are traveling with active duty military members on our next trip. Is there a military code that can be used to check military rates as well so we can take advantage of the better of the two? Thanks.



I think you have to call.


----------



## Csaks

Is anyone seeing anything past March 8? I keep checking for the last month and thats all it has shown. I need for the next week.


----------



## Jennifer Evans Pitts

I need March 9-11 but nothing yet


----------



## davper

I keep looking for 4/18 to 4/21 and it shows they have no rooms left. Nevermind aph rates.


----------



## shanew21

davper said:


> I keep looking for 4/18 to 4/21 and it shows they have no rooms left. Nevermind aph rates.


Same for Feb 10-12. Must be a business or something.


----------



## Csaks

Jennifer Evans Pitts said:


> I need March 9-11 but nothing yet


Us as well.
Might just skip Universal this year and go down the street. I'm not paying $400+ per night, my internal cheapskate would be losing it's mind. LOL


----------



## buzzrelly

Csaks said:


> Us as well.
> Might just skip Universal this year and go down the street. I'm not paying $400+ per night, my internal cheapskate would be losing it's mind. LOL




I'm at the same point. We've been looking at April 4-6 and it's so disheartening. Especially when I see some of these rates that are less than HALF what we are getting. It's crazy!


----------



## christophfam

I’m sure we will see APH rates for March and April eventually! Although I wouldn’t count on the week before and the week afte Easter. That is an incredibly busy time as many have spring breaks those two weeks. December and January APH rates came out very late as well. I’ll just keep checking and will be going either way but maybe not as a long of a stay onsite if rates don’t change much. 

Davper -I see availability at rpr, sf, and cb - no APH yet but there are rooms. I’m using the link on the first page.


----------



## georgina

davper said:


> I keep looking for 4/18 to 4/21 and it shows they have no rooms left. Nevermind aph rates.



Check again using the link on p. 1  here you go - https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/default.aspx?hgID=641&langID=1&checkin=4/18/2018&nights=3&rooms=1&adults=1&children=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=

I see RPR for avg $317 per night, CBBR for $166/nt, Sapphire Falls for $197/nt avg. No PBR and Hard Rock is $1000 a night, but the other 3 are there.


----------



## davper

christophfam said:


> Davper -I see availability at rpr, sf, and cb - no APH yet but there are rooms. I’m using the link on the first page.





georgina said:


> Check again using the link on p. 1  here you go - https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/default.aspx?hgID=641&langID=1&checkin=4/18/2018&nights=3&rooms=1&adults=1&children=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=
> 
> I see RPR for avg $317 per night, CBBR for $166/nt, Sapphire Falls for $197/nt avg. No PBR and Hard Rock is $1000 a night, but the other 3 are there.


Thanks but the wife has her mind set on Hard Rock. I already have a reservation at 370 for a double queen. I was hoping for a king at the same price or the double for much less.


----------



## WhitneyMB

christophfam said:


> I’m sure we will see APH rates for March and April eventually! Although I wouldn’t count on the week before and the week afte Easter. That is an incredibly busy time as many have spring breaks those two weeks. December and January APH rates came out very late as well.



Yes, there are already APH rates listed in May, but around the spring break weeks it's blocked off and no rates. I have been watching these boards and saw that the Christmas/New Year's weeks had some dates released only about a month before and then it seemed that some people found more APH deals in the last 10 days too. I figure that since we're stuck going over Easter, I'm just going to have to be patient and keep my figures crossed they eventually release them (& keep checking every day!)


----------



## wagman67

WhitneyMB said:


> Yes, there are already APH rates listed in May, but around the spring break weeks it's blocked off and no rates. I have been watching these boards and saw that the Christmas/New Year's weeks had some dates released only about a month before and then it seemed that some people found more APH deals in the last 10 days too. I figure that since we're stuck going over Easter, I'm just going to have to be patient and keep my figures crossed they eventually release them (& keep checking every day!)



What dates, in May, have you seen?


----------



## WhitneyMB

wagman67 said:


> What dates, in May, have you seen?



I just checked again--I guess I must have been wrong. Using the link on the first page, the rates are about $200 less than when I'm going at the end of March, and it seemed looked like it was showing up as discounted--but when I checked closer and on other sites, I recognized that this must just be the seasonal difference in price. So sorry to anyone who I confused!


----------



## crostorfer

buzzrelly said:


> I'm at the same point. We've been looking at April 4-6 and it's so disheartening. Especially when I see some of these rates that are less than HALF what we are getting. It's crazy!



I'm in the same boat. I couldn't get a discount at WDW until the night of the 6th, so we were going to stay at Universal the 4th and 5th. Not for $244- $544 a night we're not. I may look at the Doubletree across the street from Citywalk and buy the Express pass for the day.


----------



## crostorfer

Well, forget my last idea, the Doubletree is sold out for April 4-6. The Holiday Inn  next to it is $215 per night. Its $244 per night at Cabana Bay. For only $30 more a night than across the street, that is probably where we will end up. All we really want to do is go to Volcano Bay for a day and slip into the park for the Mardi Gras parade anyway.


----------



## buzzrelly

crostorfer said:


> I'm in the same boat. I couldn't get a discount at WDW until the night of the 6th, so we were going to stay at Universal the 4th and 5th. Not for $244- $544 a night we're not. I may look at the Doubletree across the street from Citywalk and buy the Express pass for the day.



So, I'm out. My mom and I talked on Monday and we were adding up how much it was going to cost to do Universal before WDW and discovered that for not that much more, we can take a three night cruise on the Wonder. We ran it by the kids and gave them the option and they both agreed on the cruise! 

Frankly, I was happy that they chose the cruise since I've been feeling kind of bitter at Universal for being so greedy. 

I'm relieved that I can stop checking multiple times/day for AP rates! 

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## wagman67

buzzrelly said:


> So, I'm out. My mom and I talked on Monday and we were adding up how much it was going to cost to do Universal before WDW and discovered that for not that much more, we can take a three night cruise on the Wonder. We ran it by the kids and gave them the option and they both agreed on the cruise!
> 
> Frankly, I was happy that they chose the cruise since I've been feeling kind of bitter at Universal for being so greedy.
> 
> I'm relieved that I can stop checking multiple times/day for AP rates!
> 
> Best of luck to you all!



I am really not trying to be snarky...but, you consider Universal to be greedy and not Disney? I have just about always found it to be considerably more expensive for Disney. I am a 'for each his own' kind of guy and hold no ill will toward the mouse (I like them just fine), I just think I get a better deal at Universal.


----------



## Roxyfire

wagman67 said:


> I am really not trying to be snarky...but, you consider Universal to be greedy and not Disney? I have just about always found it to be considerably more expensive for Disney. I am a 'for each his own' kind of guy and hold no ill will toward the mouse (I like them just fine), I just think I get a better deal at Universal.




I think people should remember companies will do whatever is necessary to make as much money as possible. 

People have been somewhat spoiled by the lower prices at Universal. But now as Express Pass becomes more and more desirable with the higher crowds during peak times, the higher end hotels have not yet begun to reach their price threshold yet. If one travels at peak time, they should become more comfortable with the fact they are less and less likely to see an AP rate as they are just not needed to sell the rooms. It's becoming more like WDW Resorts in that regard where people book hoping for a discount and then none come out because there's enough people willing to pay full price. 

The fact that they give such a discount for staying longer shows what they want to gain: the full week traveler.


----------



## damo

Roxyfire said:


> I think people should remember companies will do whatever is necessary to make as much money as possible.
> 
> People have been somewhat spoiled by the lower prices at Universal. But now as Express Pass becomes more and more desirable with the higher crowds during peak times, the higher end hotels have not yet begun to reach their price threshold yet. If one travels at peak time, they should become more comfortable with the fact they are less and less likely to see an AP rate as they are just not needed to sell the rooms. It's becoming more like WDW Resorts in that regard where people book hoping for a discount and then none come out because there's enough people willing to pay full price.
> 
> The fact that they give such a discount for staying longer shows what they want to gain: the full week traveler.



Agreed. It is supply and demand.  However, Universal annual passes are so cheap compared to Disney annual passes but I'm not hearing anyone mention that when they are complaining about Universal room rates.


----------



## keishashadow

...and we are off to the races ladies & gents!

The management has once again green-lighted a new rate thread for 2018

Feel free to post & share your booking information

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-onsite-hotel-date-rate-thread.3660262/


----------



## keishashadow

buzzrelly said:


> So, I'm out. My mom and I talked on Monday and we were adding up how much it was going to cost to do Universal before WDW and discovered that for not that much more, we can take a three night cruise on the Wonder. We ran it by the kids and gave them the option and they both agreed on the cruise!
> 
> Frankly, I was happy that they chose the cruise since I've been feeling kind of bitter at Universal for being so greedy.
> 
> I'm relieved that I can stop checking multiple times/day for AP rates!
> 
> Best of luck to you all!



Granted a split stay, especially with tix costs, can run up costs on a trip even with APs in hand.  Carefully, by design, both parks offer pricing structured to keep you onsite longer & your vacation $$$s in their park

We've done our share of DCL sailings, an amazing experience.  The Wonder is one of my favorite ships but pricing is a solid 2 to 2-1/2 times more than what we pay for like sailings on other lines. 

Sounds like you got a great deal, perhaps it's after final payment date has passed; when they tend to drop the fares since existing bookings can't price match at that point?  (Although, in all fairness, they can try to upgrade to a better cabin).  Regardless, enjoy it if it 'floats your boat'.  

However, it's really not fair to point the finger at U for being 'greedy' in the same breath IMO.  It's all about supply & demand, which exactly is why you found a low rate on the Wonder...it wasn't sold.   If people vote with their feet & the rooms don't fill, then they will slowly release APH rates.


----------



## Csaks

We are out too. I had everything plan by this time last year for the same time frame. Not sure whats going on but it was much easier last year. Going to the house of the mouse, I ain't paying $1600 US for three nights. We will just drive up for a day or two and buy an Express pass for the day, it will feel like buying a park ticket anyway having AP's.
Good luck everyone else with your dates.


----------



## macraven

_Seems like this is the year all hotels in Orlando are increasing prizes 

Taken back uo jacked up price some but it was not outlandish 

I also stay at Disney days before moving to uo

POFQ went up for my usual dates
Sports went up to $165 a night
Last year it was $110
All different numbers based on day of the week and time period

I pay for what I want and live with these increase prices without pouting

I just want to be there and pay it and forget about it

Whatever the cost of the room, I’ll
Pay it to stay there
POFQ I do like same for rpr _


----------



## wagman67

Csaks said:


> We are out too. I had everything plan by this time last year for the same time frame. Not sure whats going on but it was much easier last year. Going to the house of the mouse, I ain't paying $1600 US for three nights. We will just drive up for a day or two and buy an Express pass for the day, it will feel like buying a park ticket anyway having AP's.
> Good luck everyone else with your dates.



For me, it is simple math... 4 people, 4 days in the parks, 3 nights needing a room...going in May, so we always want EPs.

EPs for 4 people, for 4 days...on the dates we are going, with tax, are $1831. Any decent room, off-site, is going to run at least $100/night.

The grand total is $2131. I do not include tickets or food, because they are going to be the same cost no matter...the only variables are room and EPs.

So, as long as I can book a room, for 3 nights, at one of the onsite hotels that offer EPs, for $2131 or less, I am golden.

Right now, without APH rates, RPR has rooms, that meet our needs, for $309/night. With tax, that will come to about $350/night...so, about $1050...which is half of what I would pay for EPs and an off-site hotel. No-brainer what to do.

But, it gets better...I have never failed to get an APH rate for more than $250/night at any of the three hotels (RPR, HRH, PBH)...I just go with the cheapest, at the time...not picky...love 'em all.

Your mileage will vary by the number of people and days in park...and the big one...can you live without the EPs? 

Now, I just need to find those APH rates...had already booked HRH, by this time, last year...but, even at seasonal rates, I am still saving.


----------



## Roxyfire

damo said:


> Agreed. It is supply and demand.  However, Universal annual passes are so cheap compared to Disney annual passes but I'm not hearing anyone mention that when they are complaining about Universal room rates.



Absolutely on that AP. Six of one, half a dozen of the other. The Uni hotels (that I've been to) were both very high quality for the price. I'd bet even the Cabana Bay ones are very nice, even though it's not on my radar at the moment.


----------



## jamessmith119

I was able to get AP rates for Hard Rock for 3/9 - 3/15 this morning. They showed up around 9:00am EST. Rates below. HTH.

Mar 9 $354.00
Mar 10 $354.00
Mar 11 $324.00
Mar 12 $324.00
Mar 13 $324.00
Mar 14 $324.00


----------



## weather_lady

APH rates were released for my dates (4/28-5/1) this morning, as well.  We're staying at RPR in a standard room and currently, only the RPR suites are being offered at the APH rate for my dates.  I called Universal and was advised to keep checking back, as APH rates for standard rooms, if offered, won't be released until after the suites are mostly booked up.


----------



## WhitneyMB

Thanks for sharing. Seeing these new AP rates brings me hope! Going either way, but hoping for deals for 3/28-4/3.


----------



## Roxyfire

Edit: Looks like the rates are updated through May 31. Other dates may be added as needed but I caution people as there were no rooms available during Columbus Day weekend therefore no AP rates. This could happen around Easter as well.

Thanks for the updates guys! I was able to modify my rate from Portofino Garden View 2Q to Bay View 2 Q for $264 a night. The dates are 5/29-6/1.


----------



## Jennifer Evans Pitts

I just got APH rates March 9-11 at SF for $204 Lagoon view!!


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

Just booked for March now that APH rates are out. Got RPR for $276/night plus tax.


----------



## larissawbb

Stay More Save More still wins for us.


----------



## WonderfulLife

Just booked APH for march 20-23. $294 garden view at Hard Rock. Saved $125 per night over royal pacific at $419 water view. Don't give up.....


----------



## peajay18

Got an APH rate for a King room at Royal Pacific,  May 4-6.
Called them up and amended an existing reservation of higher value with no problems.


----------



## Long Beach Mike

It looks like the dates near Easter are still blocked out. I'm going to PB 4/3-4/10. The only dates showing AP rate availability are 4/9 and 4/10.  Its a nice discount if those are your dates, $264/night for a bay view 2 queen. 

For now I'm sticking with my SMSM rate of $387/night for my 7 night stay.


----------



## soniam

Roxyfire said:


> Edit: Looks like the rates are updated through May 31. Other dates may be added as needed but I caution people as there were no rooms available during Columbus Day weekend therefore no AP rates. This could happen around Easter as well.
> 
> Thanks for the updates guys! I was able to modify my rate from Portofino Garden View 2Q to Bay View 2 Q for $264 a night. The dates are 5/29-6/1.



When did Columbus Day weekend sell out, if you know? Thinking about doing HHN for the first time with the kiddo (well not so kiddo anymore), and this would be the only time he's out of school. Thanks


----------



## Roxyfire

soniam said:


> When did Columbus Day weekend sell out, if you know? Thinking about doing HHN for the first time with the kiddo (well not so kiddo anymore), and this would be the only time he's out of school. Thanks



I don't know specifically, but I originally booked 3 weekend nights on May 14 and was apparently able to switch to garden view later that month, on the 23rd. I kept looking for AP rates but at some point there were no rooms available for the Friday through Sunday nights at all. Conservatively I'd say by August? I know I didn't even book my Bay Lake nights until July as we were planning to stay at Pop originally before the DVC resale went through. Basically, I would consider booking now as there are still some water view rates available. They just might be full price, though.


----------



## macraven

_Haven’t seen it sold out at this point


For Columbus Day weekend, rpr does have various room types listed

But might not have consecutive dates for specific room types

People cancel a lot 
Sometimes you can find a few nights 6 days out open up on site_


----------



## WhitneyMB

Roxyfire said:


> Edit: Looks like the rates are updated through May 31. Other dates may be added as needed but I caution people as there were no rooms available during Columbus Day weekend therefore no AP rates. This could happen around Easter as well.
> 
> I was able to modify my rate from Portofino Garden View 2Q to Bay View 2 Q for $264 a night. The dates are 5/29-6/1.



I assumed that they were talking about Memorial Day (May 26-28th) not Columbus Day (in October), given the context of the conversation.


----------



## Tink Fans

Just booked my last night (March 9th) at HRH for $324 (2q, garden view) BUT I just happened to call this morning about something else and inquired about APH rates past March 8th.  No new info on website this a.m.  Well anyway, came on here to report and see it's old news now but very HAPPY just the same.  First time APH so this is really just lovely.


----------



## Csaks

wagman67 said:


> For me, it is simple math... 4 people, 4 days in the parks, 3 nights needing a room...going in May, so we always want EPs.
> 
> EPs for 4 people, for 4 days...on the dates we are going, with tax, are $1831. Any decent room, off-site, is going to run at least $100/night.
> 
> The grand total is $2131. I do not include tickets or food, because they are going to be the same cost no matter...the only variables are room and EPs.
> 
> So, as long as I can book a room, for 3 nights, at one of the onsite hotels that offer EPs, for $2131 or less, I am golden.
> 
> Right now, without APH rates, RPR has rooms, that meet our needs, for $309/night. With tax, that will come to about $350/night...so, about $1050...which is half of what I would pay for EPs and an off-site hotel. No-brainer what to do.
> 
> But, it gets better...I have never failed to get an APH rate for more than $250/night at any of the three hotels (RPR, HRH, PBH)...I just go with the cheapest, at the time...not picky...love 'em all.
> 
> Your mileage will vary by the number of people and days in park...and the big one...can you live without the EPs?
> 
> Now, I just need to find those APH rates...had already booked HRH, by this time, last year...but, even at seasonal rates, I am still saving.




I get it, every ones mileage varies. For you it is golden. We have done Universal only trips for the last few years and I'm beginning to wonder if someone isn't telling me to go to Disney with all the aggravation. So I did. 7 nights at POP with QS was a thousand more for what I was looking at for Universal for less days plus we'd need to buy food. No biggy, we will have the truck and AP's and will still get our fix even if I have to pay for the Express for a day or two break from the Mouse.
I hope you find those APH rates too knock it down more.


----------



## sandshal

Thanks for the update guys, 2 Garden Rooms on APH rate for HRH booked for 5/9 - 5/12.  Updated rate post $224 Wed and Thursday $249 Friday


----------



## klmrph

Just booked RPR for $199 a night for 4/22 & 4/23


----------



## JamieOak

I'm still not seeing anything for 5/18-5/21.  Darn.


----------



## Roxyfire

WhitneyMB said:


> I assumed that they were talking about Memorial Day (May 26-28th) not Columbus Day (in October), given the context of the conversation.



There were people looking for that Easter time frame, so I'm warning folks that if they are looking for an even busier holiday they may not get a rate. That being said, I think HHN is a big draw over the Columbus Day weekend and the three (or in our case 5) day break only encourages people to go on vacation during that time.


----------



## wagman67

WooHoo! 

Just booked HRH, May 20-23, for $249/night!


----------



## keishashadow

weather_lady said:


> APH rates were released for my dates (4/28-5/1) this morning, as well.  We're staying at RPR in a standard room and currently, only the RPR suites are being offered at the APH rate for my dates.  I called Universal and was advised to keep checking back, as APH rates for standard rooms, if offered, won't be released until after the suites are mostly booked up.



Not sure how i feel about that as it means platinum members would be paying rack rate for the suite upgrade



soniam said:


> When did Columbus Day weekend sell out, if you know? Thinking about doing HHN for the first time with the kiddo (well not so kiddo anymore), and this would be the only time he's out of school. Thanks



It had minimum stay requirements in place earlier than usual.  Several large conventions had blocks of rooms that weren't released until very last minute.  I had Wednesday to Saturday @ RPH booked early (as in 2016).  Initially only SF was open for the dates I added on Saturday to Tuesday.  

Congrats to all finding great rates.


----------



## mmouse50

Reservations for the Hard Rock in June.  There are 5 in my party we have a standard room 2 queens.  Would I be guaranteed a roll away or should I plan on bringing a blow up mattress - if a rollaway can’t be guaranteed


----------



## wagman67

If you book a standard room for 5, they have to provide the roll away.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> It had minimum stay requirements in place earlier than usual.  Several large conventions had blocks of rooms that weren't released until very last minute.  I had Wednesday to Saturday @ RPH booked early (as in 2016).  Initially only SF was open for the dates I added on Saturday to Tuesday.
> 
> Congrats to all finding great rates.



Went ahead and booked HRH for Columbus Day. If we end up not going, I can cancel for a refund. I probably didn't need to do it so early, but might as well. I was completely prepared to pay rack rate for a holiday weekend like that. I was pleasantly surprised that the rack rate for a pool view 2 queen during Columbus Day was just slightly higher then the AP rate for mid-March, which I just got this morning. We have been to Disney during NYE and Universal Memorial Day weekend, but never for Columbus Day, so I wasn't sure which level of insanity it was.


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> Went ahead and booked HRH for Columbus Day. If we end up not going, I can cancel for a refund. I probably didn't need to do it so early, but might as well. I was completely prepared to pay rack rate for a holiday weekend like that. I was pleasantly surprised that the rack rate for a pool view 2 queen during Columbus Day was just slightly higher then the AP rate for mid-March, which I just got this morning. We have been to Disney during NYE and Universal Memorial Day weekend, but never for Columbus Day, so I wasn't sure which level of insanity it was.



Insanity, well...let's just call it _crazy good!_


----------



## JamieOak

I did find AP rates for PB for my dates of 5/18-5/21 when I got home on my laptop. Looking on my phone earlier wasn't working maybe. Yay! 

PB garden view 5/18-5/21 for $240/night.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Insanity, well...let's just call it _crazy good!_



I don't really think it's insanity. My son and I went to Volcano Bay opening weekend, and DH and I have been to Disney World for NYE. I actually like the crowds We are also seriously considering a Disneyland trip for the first summer of Star Wars land opening I suspect Columbus Day at HHN will be busy but manageable for our expectations.


----------



## peel

Congratulations on the great rates, everyone! Since it seems rates are widely available through the end of May now, I updated the first post. It’s making me want to book another trip to Orlando, even though I just left there this afternoon!


----------



## macraven

_I see a few going when I will be there

I smell a meet up!

Would love to connect with others during the Columbus Day period _


----------



## rocky41102

I'm looking for a club level room at Hard Rock but I'm not seeing the annual pass rates for the room. There are standard rooms available but I'm wondering is it worth it to keep checking? Is there a chance they will have more rooms later or are the club level ones sold out at that rate (they are available regular price)?


----------



## macraven

rocky41102 said:


> I'm looking for a club level room at Hard Rock but I'm not seeing the annual pass rates for the room. There are standard rooms available but I'm wondering is it worth it to keep checking? Is there a chance they will have more rooms later or are the club level ones sold out at that rate (they are available regular price)?


_What are your dates?
Ap rates come out at different times of the year 
If you plan on a room is June, too early right now for ap releases 

You can book now and call to modify your room rate when you see an ap rate to apply to your reservation _


----------



## rocky41102

I'm looking at May 20-25. They have pool view rooms available at the annual pass rate, just not club level rooms. But their are club level rooms available at full price so I didn't know if they would release some others closer to May or if all the rooms available at the annual pass rate are released at the same time.


----------



## Roxyfire

rocky41102 said:


> I'm looking at May 20-25. They have pool view rooms available at the annual pass rate, just not club level rooms. But their are club level rooms available at full price so I didn't know if they would release some others closer to May or if all the rooms available at the annual pass rate are released at the same time.



It may be possible with you being there 5 nights that a SMSM rate during the weekdays is more competitive than APH.  It could also depend on the resort. I've never had much luck finding a Royal Pacific APH rate on the lower end or club rooms. I think they're just so popular at the times I travel. People seem to love Royal Pacific and I can see why, we just didn't unfortunately. 

 I can say that with Portofino, I was waiting and waiting for garden view rooms to come up on APH and it was about 2 weeks out that they appeared under the APH rate. @macraven was totally right in that they do keep adding them up until the end and to keep checking if you can. This year I probably won't even stress about it and will keep my Bay View.


----------



## izzy1070

I am trying to find a decent price for a 2 night stay (4/6 & 4/7).  We have annual passes.  Everything i have looked at is over $250 a night.  Any suggestions?


----------



## macraven

_When you stay during a popular time, hotel rates reflect higher rates 

I choose to start my stay at a time hotel rates are fine for me
Since September has lower rates and my main goal is time in October for hhn, I book the end of September to start my stay

My hotel rate is low in September and my dates in October are based on the September rate 

Looking at the date/rate thread, my room rate is about $35-40 less a night then
Weekend rates are higher for everyone Sunday-Thursday rates are better when you want to keep expenses lower

Your $250 a night for April is not bad

Keep watching in case the rooms don’t move and the price could fall if Loews wants to fill all the hotel rooms

Book when you can live with the price 
Call and modify your rate when you see rates drop
They will go fast_


----------



## Long Beach Mike

izzy1070 said:


> I am trying to find a decent price for a 2 night stay (4/6 & 4/7).  We have annual passes.  Everything i have looked at is over $250 a night.  Any suggestions?



Unfortunately for now you are going the last 2 days US has blocked out AP rates for the Easter break.  I'm going 4/3-4/10, so I searched day by day for AP rates, and AP rates are not available until 4/8.

I know its unlikely, but if you could shift your vacation 2 days later to 4/8 and 4/9, you'll see CBBR and SF have AP rates of $159 and $154.


----------



## Rags

Can I modify my reservation online to the APH rate or do I have to call? TIA


----------



## prairiesarah

Rags said:


> Can I modify my reservation online to the APH rate or do I have to call? TIA



Yes you can - I've made a couple slight changes to my reservation in the last couple days - use this page to find your reservation then it will give options to modify/cancel.

https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/change.aspx?hgid=641

(Have to give the caveat that it is working for two of my reservations not the third which is the one I have to cancel - so having to call about that one, but it seems if you have a reservation number that's numbers and letters it will work, but my Cabana Bay res only is numbers and it won't work).


----------



## wagman67

Well, I am glad I jumped quickly...APH rate on the room I wanted at HRH is already gone.


----------



## izzy1070

Long Beach Mike said:


> Unfortunately for now you are going the last 2 days US has blocked out AP rates for the Easter break.  I'm going 4/3-4/10, so I searched day by day for AP rates, and AP rates are not available until 4/8.
> 
> I know its unlikely, but if you could shift your vacation 2 days later to 4/8 and 4/9, you'll see CBBR and SF have AP rates of $159 and $154.




Thank you for your info.  We are actually flying in on 4/6 and on 4/8 transferring to my parents timeshare.  I know its SB.  Im just hoping for a good deal.


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

Woo hoo! Just booked HRH for May 3-5th in a pool view room for 261!


----------



## Raeven

Was just able to book SF from May 4th-7th for 164 the first 2 nights and 139 the last night.


----------



## Pinkos

Okay, I am really new to Universal. We are going to stay onsite May 12-16 and do 4 days at the parks. I was thinking of getting the seasonal pass since its the same price as the 4 day park tickets to get a room discount. I thought I could just apply the 30% off whatever room I booked if I had the seasonal pass (well if I stayed deluxe, less for Cabana Bay). But then I found this thread. It looks like I have to find a AP rate? and they aren't always available? Ugh ... I thought UNiversal was suppose to be EASIER than Disney ... hopefully this is the only hurdle. I will have to go back and read through this thread from the beginning to get a grasp on everything ...


----------



## prairiesarah

Pinkos said:


> Okay, I am really new to Universal. We are going to stay onsite May 12-16 and do 4 days at the parks. I was thinking of getting the seasonal pass since its the same price as the 4 day park tickets to get a room discount. I thought I could just apply the 30% off whatever room I booked if I had the seasonal pass (well if I stayed deluxe, less for Cabana Bay). But then I found this thread. It looks like I have to find a AP rate? and they aren't always available? Ugh ... I thought UNiversal was suppose to be EASIER than Disney ... hopefully this is the only hurdle. I will have to go back and read through this thread from the beginning to get a grasp on everything ...



If you go to the first post on this thread it gives you a great overview of how to book - it was exceptionally helpful when I decided to go with seasonal passes and look of APH rates last week.  

You can also use the links to the hotels at the APH rates from the Annual Passholders section on the Universal Page.  It says dates available until March 8th, but actually they are available into May or later based on what people are posting here.  

https://www.universalorlando.com/we...sses/your-annual-pass/index.html#hotel-offers

Good luck with your search!


----------



## wagman67

Pinkos said:


> Okay, I am really new to Universal. We are going to stay onsite May 12-16 and do 4 days at the parks. I was thinking of getting the seasonal pass since its the same price as the 4 day park tickets to get a room discount. I thought I could just apply the 30% off whatever room I booked if I had the seasonal pass (well if I stayed deluxe, less for Cabana Bay). But then I found this thread. It looks like I have to find a AP rate? and they aren't always available? Ugh ... I thought UNiversal was suppose to be EASIER than Disney ... hopefully this is the only hurdle. I will have to go back and read through this thread from the beginning to get a grasp on everything ...



Generally it is, but they have changed up their entire website, which is far less intuitive than the previous website and that has thrown things out of kilter. If you think it is frustrating as a newbie to Universal, it has become really frustrating to those of us who knew things much more intimately with the way things were on the old site.

Anyway, I am not sure from your post if you are looking to stay at Cabana Bay specifically, or one of the hotels that offer Express Passes with your stay. Whether you use the link in the first post of this thread or the one offered up by prairiesarah, you will find some reasonable APH rates. If you have not experienced life in the parks with EPs, you may want to consider spending more for one of those hotels, but you get EPs for everyone in the room. It looks like mostly mid-level crowds that week, so they may not be necessary.


----------



## Roxyfire

Pinkos said:


> Okay, I am really new to Universal. We are going to stay onsite May 12-16 and do 4 days at the parks. I was thinking of getting the seasonal pass since its the same price as the 4 day park tickets to get a room discount. I thought I could just apply the 30% off whatever room I booked if I had the seasonal pass (well if I stayed deluxe, less for Cabana Bay). But then I found this thread. It looks like I have to find a AP rate? and they aren't always available? Ugh ... I thought UNiversal was suppose to be EASIER than Disney ... hopefully this is the only hurdle. I will have to go back and read through this thread from the beginning to get a grasp on everything ...



When it comes to "planning" then yes it is. But keep in mind hotels are in business to make money, and Orlando is seeing record levels of tourism. They use AP rates to fill empty rooms, not as a favor to us the customer. That being said, either calling the phone number or using the link provided will at least get you started with some AP rates. The time when you're going probably already has some rates out now. It may be a good idea to look through the sticky for each hotel and see which one you would like, then compare the rates based on the information gathered.


----------



## Pinkos

wagman67 said:


> Generally it is, but they have changed up their entire website, which is far less intuitive than the previous website and that has thrown things out of kilter. If you think it is frustrating as a newbie to Universal, it has become really frustrating to those of us who knew things much more intimately with the way things were on the old site.
> 
> Anyway, I am not sure from your post if you are looking to stay at Cabana Bay specifically, or one of the hotels that offer Express Passes with your stay. Whether you use the link in the first post of this thread or the one offered up by prairiesarah, you will find some reasonable APH rates. If you have not experienced life in the parks with EPs, you may want to consider spending more for one of those hotels, but you get EPs for everyone in the room. It looks like mostly mid-level crowds that week, so they may not be necessary.



Thank you! We want to stay deluxe, to avail of the express pass. With the kids (6&9) and my DH, Id prefer less waiting in lines to keep my sanity from hearing them complain. LOL.


----------



## Pinkos

Roxyfire said:


> When it comes to "planning" then yes it is. But keep in mind hotels are in business to make money, and Orlando is seeing record levels of tourism. They use AP rates to fill empty rooms, not as a favor to us the customer. That being said, either calling the phone number or using the link provided will at least get you started with some AP rates. The time when you're going probably already has some rates out now. It may be a good idea to look through the sticky for each hotel and see which one you would like, then compare the rates based on the information gathered.



I totally get that, I just misunderstood the AP "perk". I assumed u automatically got it. There is no difference in cost for the seasonal pass vs the 4 day tickets so the only reason I would get the seasonal pass is to avail of the hotel discount, otherwise, I'd get my tickets via undercover tourist. I just wanted to make sure I had all the info correct before making my decision.


----------



## iivye

Pinkos said:


> I totally get that, I just misunderstood the AP "perk". I assumed u automatically got it. There is no difference in cost for the seasonal pass vs the 4 day tickets so the only reason I would get the seasonal pass is to avail of the hotel discount, otherwise, I'd get my tickets via undercover tourist. I just wanted to make sure I had all the info correct before making my decision.



You can always get the tickets from undercover tourist and upgrade to a pass at the park.  You are able to book AP rates for your hotel before actually having the pass.  You just have to usually show the pass at some point during your stay (even then some have reported never being asked for the pass).

ETA:  I'm not suggesting booking an AP rate and never get a pass, I'm just saying don't stress about having a pass in hand before booking the AP rate.  We went for a weekend and on a booked AP rate and didn't upgrade our tickets until the last day.


----------



## weather_lady

We're visiting 4/28-5/1 (3 nights).  I saw that there were APH rates for our resort and room category (standard, RPR), but only for the first two nights (4/28 and 4/29, but not 4/30) and only for waterview rooms ($249 for Saturday and $224 for Sunday, before taxes and fees).  So I went ahead and booked the waterview room for those two nights at the APH rate, and then tried to modify my existing 3-night reservation to a 1-night to cover 4/30, but was told that the system isn't currently accepting 1-night reservations for 4/30 for the standard room category (all views) because those rooms are almost fully booked for the night of 4/30 (a Monday, of all days!??!) and the few that are left will only be assigned to those with multi-night stays.

Does that sound right?  Any chance I might be able to find an APH-rated standard room at RPR for 4/30 if I keep checking back, or does Universal/Loews tend to release them all at once?

I've booked the next-best (meaning "cheapest") thing right now as a placeholder (a 1-night reservation in a King Suite for 4/30 at the APH rate -- the grand total  for the 2 different rooms is still less than our original non-discounted total for 3 nights in a standard room), but I'm hoping to avoid having to move two days in to a 4-day vacation.  If worse comes to worst, we may offer at check-in to take any room in any category, if only we can have the same room all three nights...


----------



## Roxyfire

Pinkos said:


> I totally get that, I just misunderstood the AP "perk". I assumed u automatically got it. There is no difference in cost for the seasonal pass vs the 4 day tickets so the only reason I would get the seasonal pass is to avail of the hotel discount, otherwise, I'd get my tickets via undercover tourist. I just wanted to make sure I had all the info correct before making my decision.



Yeah sorry no, nothing automatic about it, especially as they've gotten more popular and people are traveling more. I do suggest buying the tickets on Undercover Tourist anyway, get them sent to your home if possible, then upgrade inside the park. If anything, the resort booking is more wonky on the Uni side because they have another company that manages the hotels. Once you have that done, all you really need to do is take a few looks at a map, maybe browse the rides, and that's it.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

edit


----------



## EveDallas

AKNOTTS66 said:


> We are thinking about Annual Passes. We would go from July 5th to July 16th this year then 11 nights in June in 2019 and possibly a Christmas trip this year.
> 
> If anyone isn't super busy could someone post the Passholder rates for a standard room at Pop Century and also for Coronado for 2 adults July 5th to July 16?



I think you're in the wrong place. The Resorts board would help you more.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

edit


----------



## EveDallas

AKNOTTS66 said:


> I figured this would be a better spot since only APH would be here and its talking about the rates.



But this is about rates for Universal, not Disney.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

EveDallas said:


> But this is about rates for Universal, not Disney.


Doh! lol sorry! Thanks for pointing that out! I used the search function and it threw me here lol.


----------



## wagman67

weather_lady said:


> We're visiting 4/28-5/1 (3 nights).  I saw that there were APH rates for our resort and room category (standard, RPR), but only for the first two nights (4/28 and 4/29, but not 4/30) and only for waterview rooms ($249 for Saturday and $224 for Sunday, before taxes and fees).  So I went ahead and booked the waterview room for those two nights at the APH rate, and then tried to modify my existing 3-night reservation to a 1-night to cover 4/30, but was told that the system isn't currently accepting 1-night reservations for 4/30 for the standard room category (all views) because those rooms are almost fully booked for the night of 4/30 (a Monday, of all days!??!) and the few that are left will only be assigned to those with multi-night stays.
> 
> Does that sound right?  Any chance I might be able to find an APH-rated standard room at RPR for 4/30 if I keep checking back, or does Universal/Loews tend to release them all at once?
> 
> I've booked the next-best (meaning "cheapest") thing right now as a placeholder (a 1-night reservation in a King Suite for 4/30 at the APH rate -- the grand total  for the 2 different rooms is still less than our original non-discounted total for 3 nights in a standard room), but I'm hoping to avoid having to move two days in to a 4-day vacation.  If worse comes to worst, we may offer at check-in to take any room in any category, if only we can have the same room all three nights...



Hmm...weird. It has been my experience that, given what you say, they usually make a quote based on the average, per night, and extend that to you...whether all nights are at APH rates or not.

Anyway, I think a call would speed things along for you....just explain the situation and see what they can do.


----------



## weather_lady

wagman67 said:


> Hmm...weird. It has been my experience that, given what you say, they usually make a quote based on the average, per night, and extend that to you...whether all nights are at APH rates or not.
> 
> Anyway, I think a call would speed things along for you....just explain the situation and see what they can do.



Thank you.  I have called (twice) and was told that there is no way to modify the 2-night APH-rate reservation in the standard waterview room to add a third night at rack rate -- that a reservation cannot be spread across two different room rates.  The best they could do for me would be to make a separate reservation for 1 night and then put a note on the two separate reservations that we'd like to stay in the same room -- but they can't do that here, first, because our reservations are for two different room categories, and second, because a 1-night reservation in the same room category as our first two nights (standard waterview) is not available for my date (4/30): all of the standard rooms still available are being held for multi-night bookings only.


----------



## wagman67

weather_lady said:


> Thank you.  I have called (twice) and was told that there is no way to modify the 2-night APH-rate reservation in the standard waterview room to add a third night at rack rate -- that a reservation cannot be spread across two different room rates.  The best they could do for me would be to make a separate reservation for 1 night and then put a note on the two separate reservations that we'd like to stay in the same room -- but they can't do that here, first, because our reservations are for two different room categories, and second, because a 1-night reservation in the same room category as our first two nights (standard waterview) is not available for my date (4/30): all of the standard rooms still available are being held for multi-night bookings only.



Wow, that sucks...well, I hope you keep the single night in the King Suite...at least it is a decent rate, if not as good as the first 2 nights.


----------



## damo

weather_lady said:


> Thank you.  I have called (twice) and was told that there is no way to modify the 2-night APH-rate reservation in the standard waterview room to add a third night at rack rate -- that a reservation cannot be spread across two different room rates.  The best they could do for me would be to make a separate reservation for 1 night and then put a note on the two separate reservations that we'd like to stay in the same room -- but they can't do that here, first, because our reservations are for two different room categories, and second, because a 1-night reservation in the same room category as our first two nights (standard waterview) is not available for my date (4/30): all of the standard rooms still available are being held for multi-night bookings only.



That is how they usually do it.  Changing reservation details is always a pain when the same rate is not offered for all the days.  I usually just keep checking that the extra night will turn up.


----------



## crostorfer

We're out totally for Spring Break, its breaking my heart, but having Spring Break on a week flanking Easter is just royally hosing us this year. The airfare is too expensive, the hotel stay is too expensive. We're saving Orlando for October, and going to Cali for some April sunshine. Good luck to all the other April travelers, I hope you find some good last-minute discounts as the time draws closer.


----------



## sheila14

Does anyone know when APH discounts will show for the month of August 2018???  I would love to extend my stay but it will depend on the price per night.  I would love club level!!


----------



## sandshal

Think we've booked around April/May time for August in the past but nearly always cancelled and rebooked for a lesser rate closer to the date, especially for Portofino


----------



## WhitneyMB

crostorfer said:


> We're out totally for Spring Break, its breaking my heart, but having Spring Break on a week flanking Easter is just royally hosing us this year. The airfare is too expensive, the hotel stay is too expensive. We're saving Orlando for October, and going to Cali for some April sunshine. Good luck to all the other April travelers, I hope you find some good last-minute discounts as the time draws closer.



Sorry to hear that your April travel to FL is not going to work out. I know how disappointing this can be. I'm still checking the AP rates around Easter each day and waiting to see if they finally add them in. We're going either way because that is the only week my family's schedules line up--we would literally have to wait until next spring break otherwise (& face the same situation). It is frustrating though to know that we are paying TWICE as much for a lesser (busier) experience than those people going two weeks before or two weeks after. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sheila14

Does anyone know where I can locate the price list for each resort for the entire year? For instance, when looking for Disney resort prices, Dis boards has that link. I cannot find UO. Thank you


----------



## michelepa

Just an FYI.
APH rates are showing for some spring break days.
I just booked Portofino with APH rate for March 23rd for $324 +tax


----------



## sheila14

I just bought my first AP hoping to take advantage of a price deal for August but was informed that pass needs activated first before I can take advantage of any deals. I live in Ohio and my vacation is not until August. I was informed to pay full price, check in, go to park and activate AP, go back to resort and see if I still qualify for any room discounts. I feel bummed


----------



## tinkerone

sheila14 said:


> I just bought my first AP hoping to take advantage of a price deal for August but was informed that pass needs activated first before I can take advantage of any deals. I live in Ohio and my vacation is not until August. I was informed to pay full price, check in, go to park and activate AP, go back to resort and see if I still qualify for any room discounts. I feel bummed


We have never had to do that.  We book AP rate, check in and at that point we don't even have our AP yet.  I exchange my ticket at the park ticket booth to the AP and then just show it before we check out.  In fact, last time we went (last August) she told me not to worry about coming back.  
YMMV


----------



## michelepa

*


tinkerone said:



			We have never had to do that.  We book AP rate, check in and at that point we don't even have our AP yet.  I exchange my ticket at the park ticket booth to the AP and then just show it before we check out.  In fact, last time we went (last August) she told me not to worry about coming back. 
YMMV
		
Click to expand...

*
Same with us last year.
I reserved the AP rate and didn't have AP's until we upgraded our UT tickets at Guest Services in the park.  I actually forgot to show the HRH our AP passes when we got back to hotel after park that day.  Nor did I remember to show them when we checked out the next day but I still got the AP rate.


----------



## soniam

sheila14 said:


> I just bought my first AP hoping to take advantage of a price deal for August but was informed that pass needs activated first before I can take advantage of any deals. I live in Ohio and my vacation is not until August. I was informed to pay full price, check in, go to park and activate AP, go back to resort and see if I still qualify for any room discounts. I feel bummed



That's not true, like others have said. Anyone can see and book an AP rate from the Universal website. They ask for the AP once at the hotel. I don't think mine was activated yet when I first checked in with an AP rate.


----------



## Wohjen

I wonder if something is changing?? I called today to see if they had any AP packages and was asked if I had my AP on me.  I said I could go get it and she said she was transferring me to another department and that the person I was being transferred to would verify. The next person asked for it right away and ended up looking it up by my name and said OK, yours doesn't expire until October ( I was calling for June) I have called before and was never questioned about actually having a current AP.  I asked when park tickets were going to increase and she said that it happened today as she had gotten the email this morning.  AP prices didn't go up but she said they could possibly this summer?? 
It was just odd that they weren't going to give me a price until I gave my AP.  It may only be when calling since we can still book on line without providing our AP...


----------



## sheila14

I am going to continue to monitor this and perhaps call the resort itself to get a clearer answer. AP rates are not out yet for August. If anyone hears something to help me with this, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## kaseyC

michelepa said:


> Just an FYI.
> APH rates are showing for some spring break days.
> I just booked Portofino with APH rate for March 23rd for $324 +tax




Thank you for posting.  I've been hoping for an APH rate for March 22 and 23.  I just got HRH for $309 + tax a night.   Much better than the $436 + tax per night  I had for Royal Pacific.


----------



## damo

Wohjen said:


> I wonder if something is changing?? I called today to see if they had any AP packages and was asked if I had my AP on me.  I said I could go get it and she said she was transferring me to another department and that the person I was being transferred to would verify. The next person asked for it right away and ended up looking it up by my name and said OK, yours doesn't expire until October ( I was calling for June) I have called before and was never questioned about actually having a current AP.  I asked when park tickets were going to increase and she said that it happened today as she had gotten the email this morning.  AP prices didn't go up but she said they could possibly this summer??
> It was just odd that they weren't going to give me a price until I gave my AP.  It may only be when calling since we can still book on line without providing our AP...



Who did you call?  Was it for room only or was it for a package?  They are two completely different places.  I wonder which one is asking or if it is both.


----------



## Roxyfire

Wohjen said:


> I wonder if something is changing?? I called today to see if they had any AP packages and was asked if I had my AP on me.  I said I could go get it and she said she was transferring me to another department and that the person I was being transferred to would verify. The next person asked for it right away and ended up looking it up by my name and said OK, yours doesn't expire until October ( I was calling for June) I have called before and was never questioned about actually having a current AP.  I asked when park tickets were going to increase and she said that it happened today as she had gotten the email this morning.  AP prices didn't go up but she said they could possibly this summer??
> It was just odd that they weren't going to give me a price until I gave my AP.  It may only be when calling since we can still book on line without providing our AP...



This is why I use the website almost exclusively. All you need is this link found by someone else on the Dis.
https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...ode=&group-code=&promo=aph&sr=&iata=&hgID=641


----------



## Wohjen

damo said:


> Who did you call?  Was it for room only or was it for a package?  They are two completely different places.  I wonder which one is asking or if it is both.


I called  866-pass4fun asking about the Harry Potter for annual pass package.  I made my June reservations thru the link on the first page a month or so ago with no problems but June AP isn't out yet and I noticed the Harry Potter AP package goes until Dec. so I've called them a few times to see if a deluxe happens to open up during my times.  I had also called them around the end of summer a few times for our October trip last year and I didn't have an AP then.  They never asked if I had one. It was just an odd conversation since it was mentioned twice if I had my AP handy and then I read the message about not being able to book with out an active AP???  I did book HRH for end of May with AP discount online with no problems about a week ago.  That's definitely the easier way.  I am just impatient on waiting for June's AP so I called


----------



## Wohjen

Roxyfire said:


> This is why I use the website almost exclusively. All you need is this link found by someone else on the Dis.
> https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/default.aspx?zipcode=&pCode=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR,UESFR,UECBB,UEAVH&adults=2&children=0&rooms=1&checkin=12/12/2017&checkout=12/14/2017&promoType=&promo-code=&group-code=&promo=aph&sr=&iata=&hgID=641


Yes I agree. That is what I always use and it's so much easier.  I only called because I was wanting to check on the Harry Potter package for AP holders.


----------



## tinkerone

Wohjen said:


> Yes I agree. That is what I always use and it's so much easier.  I only called because I was wanting to check on the* Harry Potter package for AP holders*.



What is that package?  Sounds interesting.


----------



## Wohjen

tinkerone said:


> What is that package?  Sounds interesting.


https://www.universalorlando.com/we...ges/annual-passes/your-annual-pass/index.html
Every time I have called, there is only rooms at a "partner hotel" available... 

Now that I read it, it says a valid annual pass at time of booking...so that's probably why they wanted my pass info,lol.  They have never asked for it before tho


----------



## damo

Wohjen said:


> https://www.universalorlando.com/we...ges/annual-passes/your-annual-pass/index.html
> Every time I have called, there is only rooms at a "partner hotel" available...
> 
> Now that I read it, it says a valid annual pass at time of booking...so that's probably why they wanted my pass info,lol.  They have never asked for it before tho



Ah okay.  You called the annual pass line, so I guess that is normal protocol for them to ask for your pass number.


----------



## lazytown10

Hello All! Our family makes yearly visits to Disney, but we are new to the Universal Parks. I am thinking of buying an annual pass for the hotel discount, but I want to make sure I am understanding how this works. If I buy an AP online, it looks as if I would need to pick it up at the gate. Is this correct? It also looks as if I can book a room with the discount online. Would I have to go to the gate to get my AP pass before I could check in the hotel, or will they email me my pass number. I am also wondering if the wait at the gate for ticket purchases is usually long. I really wish there was some way to get the pass mailed or printed out. Thanks for the info!


----------



## vrajewski10513

lazytown10 said:


> Hello All! Our family makes yearly visits to Disney, but we are new to the Universal Parks. I am thinking of buying an annual pass for the hotel discount, but I want to make sure I am understanding how this works. If I buy an AP online, it looks as if I would need to pick it up at the gate. Is this correct? It also looks as if I can book a room with the discount online. Would I have to go to the gate to get my AP pass before I could check in the hotel, or will they email me my pass number. I am also wondering if the wait at the gate for ticket purchases is usually long. I really wish there was some way to get the pass mailed or printed out. Thanks for the info!


I was able to get my annual pass at the ticket desk right at the hotel. I’d do that before you check in because I’m pretty sure they ask for your AP at check in to verify for the room rate.


----------



## lazytown10

vrajewski10513 said:


> I was able to get my annual pass at the ticket desk right at the hotel. I’d do that before you check in because I’m pretty sure they ask for your AP at check in to verify for the room rate.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## georgina

You don’t need to have it at check in, you are supposed to show it to them sometime during your stay. In 3 trips with my APH discount I have never once been asked to produce it.


----------



## kaseyC

Quick question, Can I use one AP for two APH rate rooms?  I bought the B2G1 free park to park tickets from Undercover Tourist and am planning to upgrade at least one of our tickets to an AP.   We are a family of 5- 2 adults and 3 children.  I booked two rooms using APH rate at HRH for our family.  I requested connecting or adjoining rooms.  

Another question, there are Seasonal and Power pass blockout dates for the 2 days (3/22 & 3/23) we will be there.  Will I have to upgrade my tickets to a Preferred Pass as soon as we arrive or could I possibly wait until our last day (after we've done all of our park stuff)and upgrade to a Seasonal or Power?


----------



## wagman67

kaseyC said:


> Quick question, Can I use one AP for two APH rate rooms?  I bought the B2G1 free park to park tickets from Undercover Tourist and am planning to upgrade at least one of our tickets to an AP.   We are a family of 5- 2 adults and 3 children.  I booked two rooms using APH rate at HRH for our family.  I requested connecting or adjoining rooms.
> 
> Another question, there are Seasonal and Power pass blockout dates for the 2 days (3/22 & 3/23) we will be there.  Will I have to upgrade my tickets to a Preferred Pass as soon as we arrive or could I possibly wait until our last day (after we've done all of our park stuff)and upgrade to a Seasonal or Power?



Yes, You can book multiple rooms with a single AP...as long as you are paying...you can't book 10 rooms and have 10 different people paying, unless they have APs.


Wait until you are done in the last park, on your last day, then upgrade to either Seasonal or Power...if it is on a blockout date, you will not be able to re-enter the park with a Seasonal or Power Pass, so use your regular tickets until finished.


----------



## cschaaf

kaseyC said:


> Quick question, Can I use one AP for two APH rate rooms?  I bought the B2G1 free park to park tickets from Undercover Tourist and am planning to upgrade at least one of our tickets to an AP.   We are a family of 5- 2 adults and 3 children.  I booked two rooms using APH rate at HRH for our family.  I requested connecting or adjoining rooms.
> 
> Another question, there are Seasonal and Power pass blockout dates for the 2 days (3/22 & 3/23) we will be there.  Will I have to upgrade my tickets to a Preferred Pass as soon as we arrive or could I possibly wait until our last day (after we've done all of our park stuff)and upgrade to a Seasonal or Power?


We had a trip this past Christmas and we were told, both when we booked and when we checked in, that we needed 1 passholder per foom

When we checked in, they asked to see the APs. We hadn't picked them up yet, so I showed the receipt showing 2 passes. 

When they booked us into the rooms, I had to be the passholder for one room, and my wife for the other. We were travelling with her 3 young adult daughters, so we just moved one to my room by name only. 

The rooms weren't ready when we checked in, and when we got assigned a room, we went to the front deck to get our cards assigned to the rooms. At that time, I asked if we could switch around so we'd have my wife and I in one room and the daughters in the other and they had no problem doing it at that time.

I can't say what the 'official' policy is - I can only tell you what happened to us on our trip. We were going to buy the 2 APs anyway, so I didn't have any reason to question them.


----------



## kaseyC

Thanks @wagman67 and @cschaaf.   I will plan on upgrading my tickets to 2 APs and be prepared for the possibility that I may have to show them to them on check in day.


----------



## wagman67

cschaaf said:


> We had a trip this past Christmas and we were told, both when we booked and when we checked in, that we needed 1 passholder per foom
> 
> When we checked in, they asked to see the APs. We hadn't picked them up yet, so I showed the receipt showing 2 passes.
> 
> When they booked us into the rooms, I had to be the passholder for one room, and my wife for the other. We were travelling with her 3 young adult daughters, so we just moved one to my room by name only.
> 
> The rooms weren't ready when we checked in, and when we got assigned a room, we went to the front deck to get our cards assigned to the rooms. At that time, I asked if we could switch around so we'd have my wife and I in one room and the daughters in the other and they had no problem doing it at that time.
> 
> I can't say what the 'official' policy is - I can only tell you what happened to us on our trip. We were going to buy the 2 APs anyway, so I didn't have any reason to question them.



Wow, I hate to hear that. In the past, booking a couple of rooms with a single AP wasn't an issue. But, then again, the world seems to be shifting under our feet on all kinds of things...so, just have to adjust to the new norms.


----------



## jalex0831

After a long hiatus we're finally going back to Universal.  When do the July APH rates come out ?


----------



## tinkerone

Just for clarification, I went to the AP website and looked at the terms and conditions.  

**All prices and options are subject to availability and to change without notice and additional restrictions may apply. *Must present valid Seasonal or Annual Pass at check-in, one room per annual pass.* Promotional discount is based on savings from Regular 1 rates at Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort. Promotional rate is valid for stays most nights Sunday–Thursday in a Standard Room double occupancy for travel between 4/8/2018 – 5/24/2018 and 5/28/2018 – 5/31/2018. Rates and discounts vary by hotel, length of stay, room type, travel dates, season and are subject to availability. Rates are higher on Friday/Saturday and holidays. Rates are per night plus tax and the number of rooms available at these rates is limited. No group rates or other discounts apply. Blockout dates and other restrictions may apply. Reservations must be made {24-hours} in advance of arrival and are subject to availability. Travel must be completed during promotional period(s).

I have never had to show my pass at check in however it states you need to.  I'm not going to worry about that, I won't have it when I check in and as stated I've never had an issue with not having it at check in.  The part that I think most will find interesting is that it clearly states one room per annual pass.  Still, I'm not sure they follow through on that at check in either but its good to know that there is written clarification.


----------



## sheila14

tinkerone said:


> Just for clarification, I went to the AP website and looked at the terms and conditions.
> 
> **All prices and options are subject to availability and to change without notice and additional restrictions may apply. *Must present valid Seasonal or Annual Pass at check-in, one room per annual pass.* Promotional discount is based on savings from Regular 1 rates at Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort. Promotional rate is valid for stays most nights Sunday–Thursday in a Standard Room double occupancy for travel between 4/8/2018 – 5/24/2018 and 5/28/2018 – 5/31/2018. Rates and discounts vary by hotel, length of stay, room type, travel dates, season and are subject to availability. Rates are higher on Friday/Saturday and holidays. Rates are per night plus tax and the number of rooms available at these rates is limited. No group rates or other discounts apply. Blockout dates and other restrictions may apply. Reservations must be made {24-hours} in advance of arrival and are subject to availability. Travel must be completed during promotional period(s).
> 
> I have never had to show my pass at check in however it states you need to.  I'm not going to worry about that, I won't have it when I check in and as stated I've never had an issue with not having it at check in.  The part that I think most will find interesting is that it clearly states one room per annual pass.  Still, I'm not sure they follow through on that at check in either but its good to know that there is written clarification.


Maybe I should mention this one room per AP when they won’t honor my AP rate for my reservation.


----------



## traveljunkie

Thank you for updating the March dates, I am excited but bummed at the same time.  I have been waiting for March 23-27 to open up.  I got Hard Rock for $359/night vs. $479 regular rate for RPR but it's only good for 23-26.  My big HUGE dilemma is I haven't purchased my AP yet--I was planning to upgrade on the 26th at the end of the day.  I can't do it sooner in the trip b/c it's a block out period! I would have to check out the morning of 26th and show my pass .  I booked HRH for 23-26 but I don't think I can make it work --- I will continue to check multiple times a day as usual.....


----------



## Wohjen

traveljunkie said:


> Thank you for updating the March dates, I am excited but bummed at the same time.  I have been waiting for March 23-27 to open up.  I got Hard Rock for $359/night vs. $479 regular rate for RPR but it's only good for 23-26.  My big HUGE dilemma is I haven't purchased my AP yet--I was planning to upgrade on the 26th at the end of the day.  I can't do it sooner in the trip b/c it's a block out period! I would have to check out the morning of 26th and show my pass .  I booked HRH for 23-26 but I don't think I can make it work --- I will continue to check multiple times a day as usual.....


A perferred pass is about $100 more but doesn’t have blackout days. Could that be an option if something doesn’t open up for the 27th?


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Come on June rates! Waiting impatiently here!


----------



## puppytrainer

magickingdomprincess said:


> Come on June rates! Waiting impatiently here!


Me too. Trying to be patient.


----------



## CoachZ

puppytrainer said:


> Me too. Trying to be patient.



I’m right there with you all.


----------



## bobbie68

puppytrainer said:


> Me too. Trying to be patient.



I am in with you


----------



## Iluvshoes531

bobbie68 said:


> I am in with you


Me three!!    Checking every single am...lol


----------



## sassy2000

I just wish they would open APH rates for Memorial Day weekend. We have a military discount which is a good rate but it requires my mom to be put on our room reservation. 
I did notice that our weekend stay on Mar 9-12 at Cabana Bay now has lower APH rates then it did a month ago. We were staying in a volcano view room with military discount (its just me, my mom, and 2 kids) but was able to upgrade to a standard courtyard suite for $40 more with APH yesterday. When aph was 1st released for that time, the rates were higher. I hope that this happens at the end of May too. We are staying May 24-30 but aph is not available for the nights of the 25, 26, 27.


----------



## sheila14

Iluvshoes531 said:


> Me three!!    Checking every single am...lol


When do these rates normally come out??? I am going in August and I keep checking daily.


----------



## stenmarks

I'm also attempting to wait patiently...


----------



## traveljunkie

traveljunkie said:


> Thank you for updating the March dates, I am excited but bummed at the same time. I have been waiting for March 23-27 to open up. I got Hard Rock for $359/night vs. $479 regular rate for RPR but it's only good for 23-26. My big HUGE dilemma is I haven't purchased my AP yet--I was planning to upgrade on the 26th at the end of the day. I can't do it sooner in the trip b/c it's a block out period! I would have to check out the morning of 26th and show my pass . I booked HRH for 23-26 but I don't think I can make it work --- I will continue to check multiple times a day as usual.....





Wohjen said:


> A perferred pass is about $100 more but doesn’t have blackout days. Could that be an option if something doesn’t open up for the 27th?



Thanks for the suggestion.  I looked into upgrading to a Preferred Pass and it will block out early entry for me the whole trip--always something, huh? The Premier level pass is way out of my league especially since I'm doubting we'll make it back with the year anyway.  I figured upgrading to a seasonal pass was going to be close to a wash since I would be upgrading from a 3 day park to park.  I'll keep checking rates but it's making me crazy  since our dates are creeping up.


----------



## Wohjen

Oh I did not know that about preferred  pass. I planned on upgrading my seasonal to preferred in October. I thought the early entry would apply when staying at an on-site hotel?? I seem to remember just showing my room key for EE but I could be wrong. 
I hope your day opens up!!


----------



## macraven

Wohjen said:


> Oh I did not know that about preferred  pass. I planned on upgrading my seasonal to preferred in October. I thought the early entry would apply when staying at an on-site hotel??



Yes all the onsite hotels allow their guests EE


----------



## traveljunkie

macraven said:


> Yes all the onsite hotels allow their guests EE



So I want to make sure I've got this right--if I get a preferred pass there will not be block out days and the EE entry will be granted since I would be staying at a deluxe? 

Also, I used to see on posts that if you show the pass before checking out it was ok but now I'm seeing you must show it at check-in (which is what the reservation states) I won't be able to get the best price for upgrading my ticket to pass upgrade unless I go into the park, correct?  
Thanks!!!


----------



## damo

traveljunkie said:


> So I want to make sure I've got this right--if I get a preferred pass there will not be block out days and the EE entry will be granted since I would be staying at a deluxe?
> 
> Also, I used to see on posts that if you show the pass before checking out it was ok but now I'm seeing you must show it at check-in (which is what the reservation states) I won't be able to get the best price for upgrading my ticket to pass upgrade unless I go into the park, correct?
> Thanks!!!



There have been people who have reported upgrading their ticket at the ticket desk in the hotel.

I have never heard of anyone being made to pay the full price because they didn't have their AP at check in.


----------



## wagman67

damo said:


> There have been people who have reported upgrading their ticket at the ticket desk in the hotel.
> 
> I have never heard of anyone being made to pay the full price because they didn't have their AP at check in.



Completely agree on both points...last May, I easily upgraded my tickets to Seasonal Passes at the ticket desk of the Hard Rock. I have booked APH rates the last several years and can think of one time I was even asked to show my AP at check-in...and I did not have it. Told the guy I still needed to purchase it and he told me no problem, just show it before I checked out. I never did. Now, I have never booked APH without having an AP before my stay was complete, so do not think anyone is saying this is how to hack the system.

All that being said, policies do change, and they may have. I now have every intention of not showing my AP on my next check-in, just to see if they ask.


----------



## patster734

wagman67 said:


> Completely agree on both points...last May, I easily upgraded my tickets to Seasonal Passes at the ticket desk of the Hard Rock. I have booked APH rates the last several years and can think of one time I was even asked to show my AP at check-in...and I did not have it. Told the guy I still needed to purchase it and he told me no problem, just show it before I checked out. I never did. Now, I have never booked APH without having an AP before my stay was complete, so do not think anyone is saying this is how to hack the system.
> 
> All that being said, policies do change, and they may have. I now have every intention of not showing my AP on my next check-in, just to see if they ask.



I agree with upgrading to APs at the hotel.  We upgraded our multi-day tickets to preferred APs at the ticket counter at Sapphire Falls last week.  Very quick and easy!  My sister and her husband upgraded theirs at IOA, and it took longer because they had to get in a line to upgrade.


----------



## TexasChick123

magickingdomprincess said:


> Come on June rates! Waiting impatiently here!



I’m also waiting on June dates now. We just decided to buy passes last night and tack on a date in June yesterday. I have a room booked, but I’d love to call and switch over the rate. Does it matter that our AP’s won’t be activated until that trip in June?


----------



## damo

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m also waiting on June dates now. We just decided to buy passes last night and tack on a date in June yesterday. I have a room booked, but I’d love to call and switch over the rate. Does it matter that our AP’s won’t be activated until that trip in June?



Nope, doesn't matter.


----------



## TexasChick123

damo said:


> Nope, doesn't matter.



Thanks for the quick response. I have a few more questions, so please excuse the naïveté as we typically aren’t US/IOA frequent visitors and have only stayed at the Royal Pacific once so far. 

1. Are the kids suites ever included in the discounts? 

2. When I call to change the rate, will they verify that I have an annual pass, or do I need to show it upon check-in?

3. How do I link my Hard Rock Rewards number to the reservation?

4. How likely is it to be upgraded because I have Hard Rock Rewards?


----------



## macraven

_Do call and modify your room rate
As long as the ap rates are still available, you can adjust your reservation 

Yes, Suites can be available for the discount
Pull up the booking site and see what room types have the ap discount listed 

When I stayed at hrh, I had my hr rewards number listed on the ressie when I checked in so I earned the credits _


----------



## TexasChick123

macraven said:


> _Do call and modify your room rate
> As long as the ap rates are still available, you can adjust your reservation
> 
> Yes, Suites can be available for the discount
> Pull up the booking site and see what room types have the ap discount listed
> 
> When I stayed at hrh, I had my hr rewards number listed on the ressie when I checked in so I earned the credits _



How do they verify that you hold an AP?  Do you have to show it at check-in?  Do they verify when you call to change the rate?


----------



## wagman67

TexasChick123 said:


> How do they verify that you hold an AP?  Do you have to show it at check-in?  Do they verify when you call to change the rate?



There are some conflicting answers to that question. If you book online, you do not provide proof, at that time. You may/may not be asked to show it at check-in or sometime during your stay.

Calling to book/change, you may/may not be asked to provide your AP number.

Some have mentioned needing to provide proof (AP number) to book a particular package.

Unfortunately, there is no, current, totally correct answer.

I can only speak for myself, having booked with AP rates, a number of times, at all three upper onsite hotels. I have never had to provide proof, when booking, either online or over the phone. It is rare that I have been asked to even show proof when checking in...or during my stay. You should always be ready to show your pass, for proof, during your stay. As for those asked to provide proof when booking, that makes it tough, as a lot of people do not have their APs, yet, when booking.

So...all that to say YMMV.


----------



## macraven

_And then you have me who has been asked to see my ap the last 6 times when I checked in at the hotel 

For those that book the ap rate and plan to upgrade tickets when there for the ap, either book online or call the main reservation # to set up your reservation 

You’ll be fine showing a valid ap before you check out of the hotel

Your booking room rate will be honored 
_


----------



## mmouse50

Is there a better time of day to check for a aph rate.  Looking for June - don't know whether to check in the mornings or during the day.  Being checking daily for a June aph for awhile now.  I have my current stay paid off so if I get an aph rate it would be extra money back to me for my vacay.


----------



## TexasChick123

mmouse50 said:


> Is there a better time of day to check for a aph rate.  Looking for June - don't know whether to check in the mornings or during the day.  Being checking daily for a June aph for awhile now.  I have my current stay paid off so if I get an aph rate it would be extra money back to me for my vacay.



It looks like they didn’t release June dates until March 17th last year. I don’t know if the opening of Volcano Bay pushed it off, or if that’s standard. If it the latter, then we’ve got a few more weeks to wait. Most hotel discount rates at other hotels are loaded overnight during their update and should be viewable by 9am local time for the hotel. I don’t know how the Loews Hotels work, but I’ve been told that about some in Vegas before.


----------



## mernin

I have been watching the annual pass rates for our 1 night stay at RPR on 04/07 which we currently have booked for $474.  Found it today for $319, so called and asked on the phone if we could change to that rate even though we didn’t have our annual pass yet.  We have 2 day 2 park to park tickets that I would upgrade one to save the difference.  So wish I knew what the blackout dates in early 2019 would be as we are coming back down in end of March 2019 and don’t want to be blacked out if we get the seasonal or power pass.


----------



## Gary2T

mernin said:


> ... So wish I knew what the blackout dates in early 2019 would be as we are coming back down in end of March 2019 and don’t want to be blacked out if we get the seasonal or power pass.



Buy the pass you need for your 4/7 trip.  If you decide to come back during a period that is blacked out for the pass you purchased, you can upgrade your pass at that time to one that isn't blacked out.


----------



## mernin

Gary2T said:


> Buy the pass you need for your 4/7 trip.  If you decide to come back during a period that is blacked out for the pass you purchased, you can upgrade your pass at that time to one that isn't blacked out.


 Thanks, good point!


----------



## oakleycat

I've been watching for weeks for our dates 4/18-4/21 and just got AP rates at RP for $199/night.  We previously had the same room (2 queen) booked for $304/night!


----------



## ruthies12

If I'm wanting to try to get a passholder rate for early December does anyone have any idea of when that might be released?  Trying to figure out at what point I should start the daily checking.....


----------



## mrspurple

How many rooms can I book with one single AP?


----------



## MDH

mrspurple said:


> How many rooms can I book with one single AP?


One.  It's not like Disney where you can do more.  I can confirm as I tried this exact thing in late january of this year.


----------



## Mabel67

ruthies12 said:


> If I'm wanting to try to get a passholder rate for early December does anyone have any idea of when that might be released?  Trying to figure out at what point I should start the daily checking.....



Me too! Is it best to book a room now and then change? Or just wait until the APH rates are released? Looking at HRH Garden Room. Six nights. Best rate right now is $242/night on the Stay More Save More promotion. Will that rate go up later on? Thank you!


----------



## macraven

Mabel67 said:


> Me too! Is it best to book a room now and then change? Or just wait until the APH rates are released? Looking at HRH Garden Room. Six nights. Best rate right now is $242/night on the Stay More Save More promotion. Will that rate go up later on? Thank you!



_Book now to secure your rates and hotel

You can modify the rates later but do call to make the adjustments quickly
Only a number of rooms are allotted for ap rates 

I booked last December for my fall 2018 stay
The smsm rate I booked at has recently increased 

I’m locked in but only mention that to answer your question _


----------



## GoldmanTrust

We are going in September and now getting annual passes. We will get one preferred pass and two seasonal passes (no blackout dates on our two week stay). We will probably end up getting APs for my in laws as well. They love the Universal Vibe but almost only want to Volcano Bay.

We like to be able go wake up every morning and walk out and straight into Volcano bay. Last year we stayed at the Americana building and it was about 300 to 400 steps from our hotel room and into VB. So that means we (the sum of our group) like to stay at CBBR,
en though my daugher and I have been pushing for Deluxe resorts, but not succeeding!

Can you please help me out . How does it work? Will the stay more save more discount be better than the ap one? We are flying in from europe and already have our flights booked. Should we wait for the AP room rates in September? I also saw that booking dot com has an even better price than SMSM discount gives you. Should i go with that website? Thats less than 99 dollars a night.

TYIA!


----------



## macraven

_If you book the reservation yourself, you can modify your hotel rate

Book now with smsm rate and modify to the ap rate if it is better

You win either way

Your rooms are booked

Suggest you book sooner than later 
Some of the hotels might not have your room type or dates available if you wait to book later this summer

Hhn starts mid September and some dates, especially weekends, fill up quickly

Going through some booking sites have penalties if you make a change 
Some agencies charge $50 for each change made with them

Some require full payment days out from arrival

I do not know if booking . com has penalties for changing a reservation 

Check the seasonal smsm rate chart on the UO website
This discount starts at 10% and up to 35%

The highest smsm discount is when you book at least a 7 night stay 

When in September are you going?

My stay is a 14 night starting the end of September and continues into October 
Smsm is 35% discount for my dates since I booked the end of the last day in the time period and continues for the rest of my stay 
I can not beat that discounted smsm with my ap_


----------



## damo

GoldmanTrust said:


> We are going in September and now getting annual passes. We will get one preferred pass and two seasonal passes (no blackout dates on our two week stay). We will probably end up getting APs for my in laws as well. They love the Universal Vibe but almost only want to Volcano Bay.
> 
> We like to be able go wake up every morning and walk out and straight into Volcano bay. Last year we stayed at the Americana building and it was about 300 to 400 steps from our hotel room and into VB. So that means we (the sum of our group) like to stay at CBBR,
> en though my daugher and I have been pushing for Deluxe resorts, but not succeeding!
> 
> Can you please help me out . How does it work? Will the stay more save more discount be better than the ap one? We are flying in from europe and already have our flights booked. Should we wait for the AP room rates in September? I also saw that booking dot com has an even better price than SMSM discount gives you. Should i go with that website? Thats less than 99 dollars a night.
> 
> TYIA!



SMSM for that long of a stay will likely be the same, if not better than, the AP rate.  The booking dot com rate sounds like it can't be beat.  As long as you can cancel it if you want, I would go with that!  It is unlikely you are going to get any rate for that price anymore!


----------



## WhitneyMB

macraven said:


> Suggest you book sooner than later
> Some of the hotels might not have your room type or dates available if you wait to book later this summer



I definitely want to agree with this. We're planning on being at Universal the few days before and after around Easter 3/29-4/3. I'm still hoping that at some point AP rates will get released and we can get one. As of right now though, there are no rooms at all for four people showing up any of the three resorts with Express Passes. I imagine this will change still before we go, but I am VERY glad we locked in our SMSM last fall.


----------



## mrspurple

macraven said:


> _Book now to secure your rates and hotel
> 
> You can modify the rates later but do call to make the adjustments quickly
> Only a number of rooms are allotted for ap rates
> 
> I booked last December for my fall 2018 stay
> The smsm rate I booked at has recently increased
> 
> I’m locked in but only mention that to answer your question _


How do you modify the rate later?  I may book some rooms I am looking at since they are available now, and for all I know may be blocked out for AP rates.  I heard (read) only one AP discount room per AP, so what happens if I only need to modify one or two of the rooms, can I still do it?


----------



## GoldmanTrust

damo said:


> SMSM for that long of a stay will likely be the same, if not better than, the AP rate.  The booking dot com rate sounds like it can't be beat.  As long as you can cancel it if you want, I would go with that!  It is unlikely you are going to get any rate for that price anymore!



Will go ahead and book it right now. We are coming home tonight from our Dubai vacation, but we still cant wait for Universal!


----------



## Mabel67

macraven said:


> _Book now to secure your rates and hotel
> 
> You can modify the rates later but do call to make the adjustments quickly
> Only a number of rooms are allotted for ap rates
> 
> I booked last December for my fall 2018 stay
> The smsm rate I booked at has recently increased
> 
> I’m locked in but only mention that to answer your question _



Thank you! I have booked using the UO website!


----------



## damo

mrspurple said:


> How do you modify the rate later?  I may book some rooms I am looking at since they are available now, and for all I know may be blocked out for AP rates.  I heard (read) only one AP discount room per AP, so what happens if I only need to modify one or two of the rooms, can I still do it?



Call to book and call to modify.


----------



## Fern

Forgive me for not going back through the past 66 pages, but is there an FAQ for AP hotel rates? I just bought our APs, and I gather that AP rates generally don't release until a few months before. Overall, are AP rates difficult to get? Are they offered for most dates during the year (with the obvious exception of very busy holiday seasons and summer)? Do folks usually just book the dates they want at a standard rate, and then hope AP rates are available later?


----------



## TexasChick123

Fern said:


> Forgive me for not going back through the past 66 pages, but is there an FAQ for AP hotel rates? I just bought our APs, and I gather that AP rates generally don't release until a few months before. Overall, are AP rates difficult to get? Are they offered for most dates during the year (with the obvious exception of very busy holiday seasons and summer)? Do folks usually just book the dates they want at a standard rate, and then hope AP rates are available later?



Overall, are AP rates difficult to get?   *Not if you obsessively check on here and call to change over your rate once you see it is offered.  They are limited though.*

Are they offered for most dates during the year (with the obvious exception of very busy holiday seasons and summer)? * I think they are offered most times of the year but some deals are better than others.*

Do folks usually just book the dates they want at a standard rate, and then hope AP rates are available later?  *Yes.  You can call the resort to change over your rate if offered.*


----------



## Slapshot1188

I think it's a double edged sword.  Booking at standard rate reserves your room, but the number and percent of discounts depends on how many rooms are left to fill


----------



## macraven

_Call the reservation number not the hotel to adjust or modify your rate if ap rate is better than the one you booked with

_


----------



## Fern

Thank you!


----------



## TMin22

Awaiting June AP rates as well. First time doing AP and stressed already that I will miss it!


----------



## TMin22

One more question....am I better to by park to park tickets with AP discount or buy from Undercover Tourist?
Thank you!


----------



## wagman67

TMin22 said:


> One more question....am I better to by park to park tickets with AP discount or buy from Undercover Tourist?
> Thank you!



It is only going to be a matter of a few dollars one way or the other, but I think most times you are going to find UT sneaks in just under the UOR price. AP discount ticket rates are starting from the price you pay at the gate, so if you purchase online, you are already getting about the same price as an AP discounted ticket...and UT is usually a little under that. Now, you also have to through in the variable pricing on single day tickets.

Best to shop around...not just UOR and UT...and read all the terms...some expire quicker than others, and sometimes the wording on single park tickets may make you think they are park to park.

And most of all...don't take my word for it.


----------



## tinkerone

Anyone have any thoughts on when the June rates will be available?  I know it would be just a guess but any historical data??


----------



## TexasChick123

Released on 3/17 last year.


----------



## TMin22

Am I better to look at the Universal Orlando or Loews site for APH? Thanks!


----------



## wagman67

TMin22 said:


> Am I better to look at the Universal Orlando or Loews site for APH? Thanks!



They are both very inconsistent...but, damo has created a good, working, link to follow...it is in the first post of this thread...on page 1. It works great...


----------



## CoachZ

tinkerone said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on when the June rates will be available?  I know it would be just a guess but any historical data??



I check daily and still nothing yet for my early June dates.


----------



## mernin

Thanks to the tips on here!  I originally booked a seasonal rate of $474 for April 6-8, decided to upgrade to an annual pass which will get us the annual pass rate of $319 (so save even with paying the upgrade fee) a few weeks ago and today dropped it down to $294!


----------



## georgina

mernin said:


> Thanks to the tips on here!  I originally booked a seasonal rate of $474 for April 6-8, decided to upgrade to an annual pass which will get us the annual pass rate of $319 (so save even with paying the upgrade fee) a few weeks ago and today dropped it down to $294!



Congrats! I am checking frequently for my dates because the room category I want is not showing available at the AP rate yet, but I see changes every so often so I remain hopeful!


----------



## soniam

georgina said:


> Congrats! I am checking frequently for my dates because the room category I want is not showing available at the AP rate yet, but I see changes every so often so I remain hopeful!



We booked our current trip rate, like sitting at the pool at HRH right now, less than a month before the trip. Sometimes rates are released very late.


----------



## WhitneyMB

mernin said:


> I originally booked a seasonal rate of $474 for April 6-8, decided to upgrade to an annual pass which will get us the annual pass rate of $319 (so save even with paying the upgrade fee) a few weeks ago and today dropped it down to $294!



Wow! I am simultaneously happy for you and a little jealous. (but hey, all good vacations should involve some jealousy from others, right? )

We're stuck going over Easter and it doesn't look like AP Rates are coming through this time. I keep checking (only 16 days away now!) but only 1 of our 5 nights has AP rates available--and that is only for select rooms.


----------



## TMin22

Do I have to buy my AP pass now to get rates or can I do it when the rates come out? Getting afraid they won’t have AP rates when we are going due to busy time. June 29th-July 2nd


----------



## macraven

_You can book the hotel with the ap discount rate even though you do not have the ap yet

Buy the ap online and get the voucher 
Redeem the voucher once you are at uo

Show the hotel your ap once you get it so your discount rate holds 

You can check into the hotel and show your ap voucher and once you have the plastic hard ap card, show hotel front desk TM then_


----------



## bobbie68

TMin22 said:


> Do I have to buy my AP pass now to get rates or can I do it when the rates come out? Getting afraid they won’t have AP rates when we are going due to busy time. June 29th-July 2nd



I am going 6/27-7/2 I am worried about the same thing


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Anyone have any idea what AP rate would be for a standard room at RPR in early June?  Trying to figure out if it makes sense to get one.


----------



## wagman67

Mommy Poppins said:


> Anyone have any idea what AP rate would be for a standard room at RPR in early June?  Trying to figure out if it makes sense to get one.



Don't look for any rhyme or reason behind what AP rates will be, when they will be available or which hotels will get the best rate. I mainly say that to tell you not to focus on RPR, thinking that will be the best AP rate, because it is the least expensive normal rate. I have stayed at PBH and HRH for considerably less than RPR...even when they all had AP rates, at the same time. I currently have HRH scheduled for late May, for that reason...and PBH rates are currently $15/night lower than RPR, for the same dates.

So, book the best rate you can find, now, and change it, if you find a better rate, later.


----------



## Mommy Poppins

wagman67 said:


> Don't look for any rhyme or reason behind what AP rates will be, when they will be available or which hotels will get the best rate. I mainly say that to tell you not to focus on RPR, thinking that will be the best AP rate, because it is the least expensive normal rate. I have stayed at PBH and HRH for considerably less than RPR...even when they all had AP rates, at the same time. I currently have HRH scheduled for late May, for that reason...and PBH rates are currently $15/night lower than RPR, for the same dates.
> 
> So, book the best rate you can find, now, and change it, if you find a better rate, later.



Thanks - I do have RPR booked at the Seasonal rate but keep checking the others as well. We usually stay at HRH when at Univesal, but my kids would love to stay at PBR again!


----------



## TexasChick123

Mommy Poppins said:


> Thanks - I do have RPR booked at the Seasonal rate but keep checking the others as well. We usually stay at HRH when at Univesal, but my kids would love to stay at PBR again!



I think it has to do with how full the hotel is for your particular dates as well as how low they can drop it and still make a profit. A lot goes into the latter category that we don’t know because we don’t have access to Loew’s financial info. Or it could just be a drunk person assigning AP rates. Haha.


----------



## ELSA711

I am looking for June as well.  Wondering if anyone has experienced a 'max' # of nights you could book @ the APH rate in the past?


----------



## sandshal

Been watching our 3 nights at the hard rock to ensure the rate doesn't go down.  Not shown as available for several weeks now so started messing around with the dates, rates are not there from 9th-12th May but can be had from 8th-12th so I'm wondering if they've implemented a 4 day minimum stay over certain periods?  We can upgrade our 3 park 14 day UK pass to a 2 park seasonal AP for as little as $5 then use the discount for a single night with two days express access, beginning to wonder if UO are trying to cut this out ........ Guess its all down to supply and demand.  Worth increasing your date span though if you're struggling to find an AP rate for May.


----------



## Roxyfire

I've gotten a the good AP rate for my three nights, but they are weeknights not weekend so that could cause some difficulty. Also for those wondering about a historical perspective, last year I booked my June 5-9 rate (Bay View Portofino) on March 27th. Garden view didn't get released until May 16. I can't say if that's normal or not but it's historical. Nothing wrong with continuing to search. But keep in mind, they're likely going to discount more expensive rooms first, then move on to the lower categories. I've never had any luck getting an AP rate for a standard view RPR but that doesn't mean they don't exist. It's just probably few and far between because occupancy is solid in that resort/room category.


----------



## sandshal

Yes ours is a 3 night booking, booked it a good few weeks ago then disappeared the day after and nothing since, until I checked today adding an extra day onto the booking, then lo and behold the rate we had booked at appeared, just thought it was odd - this was for 9-12 May (Thur, Friday and Sat)

Agree with the RPH, sold as the cheapest on all the third party sites so they rarely need to discount those.  Also booked PBH Deluxe downgrading to Bay and Garden room just before so agree with that totally, always keep checking for the best rates.


----------



## patster734

Not sure what’s considered a good APH rate now, but I got a RPR Standard Room for $224 pretax for May 18 (one night - Friday) for 2 adults.


----------



## keishashadow

Mommy Poppins said:


> Anyone have any idea what AP rate would be for a standard room at RPR in early June?  Trying to figure out if it makes sense to get one.



search here for last year’s date & rate thread, will give you a ballpark if you compare to what you see thus far this year.

I’ve been watch AP rates for 2nd week in May for over a month.  Has been near $400 for both RPH & PBH my dates, and these were APH rates for standard room.

Finally, this am, RPH popped up at $199 per night.  I jumped


----------



## Roxyfire

patster734 said:


> Not sure what’s considered a good APH rate now, but I got a RPR Standard Room for $224 pretax for May 18 (one night - Friday) for 2 adults.



I'd consider that pretty good, especially for a Friday night!


----------



## wagman67

TexasChick123 said:


> Or it could just be a drunk person assigning AP rates. Haha.



Holy cow...you just won the internet for the day...about choked on the Coke I was drinking, when I read you comment.


----------



## patster734

Roxyfire said:


> I'd consider that pretty good, especially for a Friday night!



Thanks.  SF was only $164, but having EP for DW and I for Friday and Saturday was worth the extra $60.00.


----------



## Roxyfire

patster734 said:


> Thanks.  SF was only $164, but having EP for DW and I for Friday and Saturday was worth the extra $60.00.



Yeah even for 2 people I sadly don't consider the non EP hotels. Might be fun if staying longer or focusing on Volcano Bay though!


----------



## patster734

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah even for 2 people I sadly don't consider the non EP hotels. Might be fun if staying longer or focusing on Volcano Bay though!



We stayed at SF early last month for 5 nights for $199/ night on the Stay More Save More rate (before we decided to upgrade our multi-day Passes to APs).  The cheapest EP hotel was 2 to 4 hundred dollars more per night, which was too much imo.  

We were upgraded to a lagoon view room at check-in, and could see the boat dock, The Hulk, and Doctor Doom’s Fear Fall from our room.  Plus we were only 2 rooms away from the elevators that are near the boat dock.  The Strong Water Tavern is really nice too, especially the patio on nice evenings.  We spent 2 evenings having drinks on the patio, as well as the late afternoon on our fly-home day.

We had a lot of fun at SF, and wouldn’t hesitate staying there again if the savings were substantial compared to RPR or PBH.  However, HRH is our least favorite hotel, and I might select SF over it if the rates were close.


----------



## wagman67

patster734 said:


> We stayed at SF early last month for 5 nights for $199/ night on the Stay More Save More rate (before we decided to upgrade our multi-day Passes to APs).  The cheapest EP hotel was 2 to 4 hundred dollars more per night, which was too much imo.
> 
> We were upgraded to a lagoon view room at check-in, and could see the boat dock, The Hulk, and Doctor Doom’s Fear Fall from our room.  Plus we were only 2 rooms away from the elevators that are near the boat dock.  The Strong Water Tavern is really nice too, especially the patio on nice evenings.  We spent 2 evenings having drinks on the patio, as well as the late afternoon on our fly-home day.
> 
> We had a lot of fun at SF, and wouldn’t hesitate staying there again if the savings were substantial compared to RPR or PBH.  However, HRH is our least favorite hotel, and I might select SF over it if the rates were close.



The time of the year we have available to go...late May, means we want EPs. Knowing that, we will always stay at one of the onsite hotels offering them, because it is simply math for us:

There are 4 of us (we will have an extra girlfriend along for this trip, but we will stick with 4 for demo purposes):

EPs for 4, for May 20-23, with tax are $1831. Three nights at an offsite hotel would be at least $300 ($100/night). A total of $2131.

So, as long as a room at RPR, HRH or PBH is less than $710/night (for 3 nights), including tax and parking fees...we are good. That is just math and doesn't factor in the convenience factor.

We have reservations at HRH, this year, for less than half of that.


----------



## mrspurple

Does anyone know  when July AP rates came out last year (if there were any)?


----------



## TexasChick123

mrspurple said:


> Does anyone know  when July AP rates came out last year (if there were any)?



No one knows.  They released June dates on March 17th last year, but so far, this is what I keep seeing when I am OBSESSIVELY checking this whole week, "Sorry, that promo code is not available. Please select another rate in the Options fields below."  UGH!!!!


----------



## georgina

Mommy Poppins said:


> Anyone have any idea what AP rate would be for a standard room at RPR in early June?  Trying to figure out if it makes sense to get one.



I would guess maybe $199 on a weeknight, more on a weekend, IF a standard room is available. You can wait to buy an AP until after you book, no need to buy one first.

(This next part is not directed to you personally, more a general comment.) In my experience, when comparing similar room types, RPR will always be less expensive than HRH or PBH. The problem lies in what room types are available to book. I have been playing with my April rates to split my 5 night stay into 3 nights CBBR, 2 nights deluxe. I could have gotten RPR for $199 for 2 weeknights, but the only CBBR rooms then available were the family suites. I did snag HRH garden view for $249 for 2 weekend nights (APH rate) when I could only find a seasonal rate at RPR, and standard at CBBR the other 3. Now when I look that HRH rate is no longer available. I am still trying for RPR though.


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Still watching for APH rates for June.........


----------



## TexasChick123

Mommy Poppins said:


> Still watching for APH rates for June.........



Same here.  It's pretty ridiculous that they haven't released them yet. Oh well.


----------



## Roxyfire

Y'all have another week at least based on last year.


----------



## bobbie68

Mommy Poppins said:


> Still watching for APH rates for June.........



me too


----------



## rlduvall

Roxyfire said:


> Y'all have another week at least based on last year.



Earlier in the thread someone mentioned it was March 17th last year.  Was that not accurate?


----------



## rlduvall

Roxyfire said:


> Y'all have another week at least based on last year.





rlduvall said:


> Earlier in the thread someone mentioned it was March 17th last year.  Was that not accurate?



I'm answering my own question.  LOL  Looking at my Loews YouFirst account, I actually cancelled an APH room on March 17th, 2017 for the Memorial Day weekend time period.  So last year, the APH rates for Memorial Day and into June had already been opened.


----------



## TexasChick123

rlduvall said:


> Earlier in the thread someone mentioned it was March 17th last year.  Was that not accurate?



That was accurate. If you scroll back through to March 17th of last year, everyone was talking about June dates being released. I think it was on March 22 that the first week of June was released because it wasn’t a part of the original June dates released on 3/17 for some reason. The whole month came out except that first week last year.


----------



## Roxyfire

rlduvall said:


> I'm answering my own question.  LOL  Looking at my Loews YouFirst account, I actually cancelled an APH room on March 17th, 2017 for the Memorial Day weekend time period.  So last year, the APH rates for Memorial Day and into June had already been opened.



I booked mine for Portofino on the 27th, I was pretty on top of watching but I could've missed it by a few days


----------



## traveljunkie

If anyone is still looking for last minute APH for this weekend/part of spring break--I just saw Cabana Bay March 23-28 for $199/night for Courtyard Family Suite.  That rate is for 2 adults/2kids.  It's $219/night for 4 adults/2 kids.


----------



## WhitneyMB

traveljunkie said:


> If anyone is still looking for last minute APH for this weekend/part of spring break--I just saw Cabana Bay March 23-28 for $199/night for Courtyard Family Suite.  That rate is for 2 adults/2kids.  It's $219/night for 4 adults/2 kids.



I've noticed things for next week have really come down. We're going to be there March 29-April 3 over Easter, and I'm still checking the rates for us twice a day. Right now the only day/night I can find APH rates for any of the three hotels with express passes is Sun 4/1, so I kept my original SMSM rates at RPR. We're paying $428 per night (+$25 extra for our college age son), and it would be great not to spend $2265 +tax on the hotel! We'll see--fingers crossed that APH rates are released for a few more nights of our nights at the last moment.


----------



## Carnut12

I know it is a ways out, but I am New to this APH thing, I am planning a trip for Presidents Day Weekend next year, do they typically have APH rates that weekend or are Holiday weekends like that something they do not do?

Thank you in advance!!!!  Already booking my airfare for my 2nd Universal Trip!!!!


----------



## damo

Carnut12 said:


> I know it is a ways out, but I am New to this APH thing, I am planning a trip for Presidents Day Weekend next year, do they typically have APH rates that weekend or are Holiday weekends like that something they do not do?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!!  Already booking my airfare for my 2nd Universal Trip!!!!



check the date and rate threads on this forum for historical data


----------



## TexasChick123

Come on Universal!!!! Please put out the APH rates for June!!!


----------



## rlduvall

TexasChick123 said:


> Come on Universal!!!! Please put out the APH rates for June!!!



I know!!!!  I need Memorial Day weekend APH rates.  I'm beginning to think it ain't gonna happen for me.


----------



## sassy2000

rlduvall said:


> I know!!!!  I need Memorial Day weekend APH rates.  I'm beginning to think it ain't gonna happen for me.


Me too. I've been looking every day!


----------



## crostorfer

When do the AP HHN packages come out? July?


----------



## macraven

crostorfer said:


> When do the AP HHN packages come out? July?



_UO packages cover hotel and tickets

I can’t recall any ap packages if you mean room/tickets


There will be hhn packages that will include room, tickets, etc 

Probably cheaper to book the hotel room and buy hhn tickets with the ap discount

Tours and scareactor dinner will have ap rates for those things_


----------



## rlduvall

Roxyfire said:


> I booked mine for Portofino on the 27th, I was pretty on top of watching but I could've missed it by a few days



Roxyfire:  I just saw your post on 2018 rates and you have an AP rate for PBR for May 29 - June 1.  When did that become available?  Now I'm honestly beginning to think there won't be any AP rates for Memorial Day weekend. 

Never mind:  I see you posted that back in late January.


----------



## Roxyfire

rlduvall said:


> Roxyfire:  I just saw your post on 2018 rates and you have an AP rate for PBR for May 28 - June 1.  When did that become available?  Now I'm honestly beginning to think there won't be any AP rates for Memorial Day weekend.



I booked that on January 25th. I'm not certain on the exact release date but it was within a couple days of release as I saw the news here first. It's still a couple months out yet so don't lose hope just yet! There's no other special events like during Columbus Day weekend or Thanksgiving/Christmas so there's a chance some could roll out for Portofino at the very least.


----------



## Slapshot1188

They currently have an APH hotel special that ends today so I’m hoping we see something new tomorrow.


----------



## TexasChick123

Slapshot1188 said:


> They currently have an APH hotel special that ends today so I’m hoping we see something new tomorrow.



I wish I could like this 100x!  Man, I hope so.  I have been checking every day, multiple times per day to the point that I am getting angry.  It is irrational to get angry, yet here I sit...


----------



## WhitneyMB

TexasChick123 said:


> I wish I could like this 100x!  Man, I hope so.  I have been checking every day, multiple times per day to the point that I am getting angry.  It is irrational to get angry, yet here I sit...



I get that. I feel frustrated about the AP rates and I know that's stupid. We leave in 5 days and Universal has chosen not to offer AP rates over most of the time we will be there (only 1 of the 5 days). This makes a lot of business sense, as it is Easter, a peak travel time, and many of the hotels are actually already sold out--so they clearly don't need to offer more sales. However, I wish I had known this months ago, and not got my hopes up or spent time checking the rates (often) multiple times each day 

Edited to add -- regardless, when we get there, I'm sure we'll have a great time.


----------



## Iluvshoes531

Just checked for June again this am....not yet


----------



## CoachZ

Iluvshoes531 said:


> Just checked for June again this am....not yet



I checked for June rates as well. Anyone know what the hold up is?


----------



## TexasChick123

CoachZ said:


> I checked for June rates as well. Anyone know what the hold up is?



I keep getting this message on the Loew's website: "We’re sorry. Our reservation system is temporarily down. Please try again later to complete your reservation."  Maybe they are loading them into the system.    For our hotel that we booked in Vegas, the secondary site we used to booked which pulled rates from the primary hotel was always late to update (maybe 5 or so hours after the primary site updated with new rates).  In this case, the Loew's site should update before the Universal one does.  Loew's has to send their rates to the Universal site after they are set.  We shall see...


----------



## Iluvshoes531

I am keeping my fingers crossed!!   I currently have a package booked for June.....  is it best to cancel that reservation then rebook a new one to avoid any fees associated with changing the reservation.   My luck i have been checking every day forever and it will not be any cheaper..lol.   Good thing I check from work so at least I am getting paid to check


----------



## TexasChick123

Iluvshoes531 said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed!!   I currently have a package booked for June.....  is it best to cancel that reservation then rebook a new one to avoid any fees associated with changing the reservation.   My luck i have been checking every day forever and it will not be any cheaper..lol.   Good thing I check from work so at least I am getting paid to check



It is weird because the old rates are coming up on the Loew's site now, but I am still getting that error message.  Oh well.  I've learned not to expect any discounts and just try to be pleasantly surprised when they happen.


----------



## CoachZ

TexasChick123 said:


> I keep getting this message on the Loew's website: "We’re sorry. Our reservation system is temporarily down. Please try again later to complete your reservation."  Maybe they are loading them into the system.    For our hotel that we booked in Vegas, the secondary site we used to booked which pulled rates from the primary hotel was always late to update (maybe 5 or so hours after the primary site updated with new rates).  In this case, the Loew's site should update before the Universal one does.  Loew's has to send their rates to the Universal site after they are set.  We shall see...



I got the same error message. Fingers crossed that you are correct about Lowe’s updating the rates!


----------



## TexasChick123

CoachZ said:


> I got the same error message. Fingers crossed that you are correct about Lowe’s updating the rates!



Sadly, I am not hopeful as the rate is still showing as no AP rate even with the error message.    It's pretty annoying actually that they are waiting so long.  There's nothing we can do about it though.


----------



## cadawson

TexasChick123 said:


> Sadly, I am not hopeful as the rate is still showing as no AP rate even with the error message.  It's pretty annoying actually that they are waiting so long. There's nothing we can do about it though.


Last year, the June AP rates were available on March 22, per posts on this thread. Hopefully, they come available today or this weekend!


----------



## wagman67

Iluvshoes531 said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed!!   I currently have a package booked for June.....  is it best to cancel that reservation then rebook a new one to avoid any fees associated with changing the reservation.   My luck i have been checking every day forever and it will not be any cheaper..lol.   Good thing I check from work so at least I am getting paid to check



You should not have any fees for changes, except possibly for changes within 6 days... You have until 6 days prior to your stay to cancel the reservation without charges and your deposit returned...any later, you lose your deposit.

Edited: to change information about cancellation policy.


----------



## wagman67

cadawson said:


> Last year, the June AP rates were available on March 22, per posts on this thread. Hopefully, they come available today or this weekend!



I don't mean to burst anybody's hopes, but the AP rates for this year (for our dates) posted 2 weeks later than they did last year (for the same travel dates)...but, there is no consistency, so your dates may post as they did last year.


----------



## rlduvall

wagman67 said:


> I don't mean to burst anybody's hopes, but the AP rates for this year (for our dates) posted 2 weeks later than they did last year (for the same travel dates)...but, there is no consistency, so your dates may post as they did last year.



On top of that, last year AP rates for Memorial Day weekend had already been out for a couple of weeks by this time period.  And I didn't even realize until recently that the few days *after* Memorial Day weekend have had AP rates since late January.  Not looking good for us Memorial Day peeps.


----------



## cadawson

The current AP rates have the following condition per the UO website:
“Promotional rate is valid for stays most nights Sunday–Thursday in a Standard Room double occupancy for travel between 4/8/2018 – 5/24/2018 and 5/28/2018 – 5/31/2018”

Nothing has appeared to be released for June yet, but looks like the specific days of memorial weekend are excluded from AP this time


----------



## Kivara

Waiting on June as well, the only rooms offered for SMSM since late Feb have been around $1,000/night (guessing they are fancy suites...didn't bother looking). Right now rack rate was the cheapest for us. Early June means some schools are out, but the big thing is the OI meet-up is the first Saturday in June, and they get group rates for attending...I'm thinking Loews is holding out as long as possible to see if they can get the hotels full before offering discounts. Also,

Makes sense, but I'm a little sad my rate is almost double what we paid per night 2 years ago with a discount.


----------



## tinkerone

Kivara said:


> Waiting on June as well, the only rooms offered for SMSM since late Feb have been around $1,000/night (guessing they are fancy suites...didn't bother looking). Right now rack rate was the cheapest for us. Early June means some schools are out, but the big thing is the OI meet-up is the first Saturday in June, and they get group rates for attending...I'm thinking Loews is holding out as long as possible to see if they can get the hotels full before offering discounts. Also,
> 
> Makes sense, but I'm a little sad my rate is almost double what we paid per night 2 years ago with a discount.


What is OI?


----------



## soniam

tinkerone said:


> What is OI?



Orlando Informer?


----------



## tinkerone

soniam said:


> Orlando Informer?


Thanks, I've never heard of this.  Just looked it up.


----------



## cadawson

soniam said:


> Orlando Informer?


Ah, ha - and the event website says thei special rate is good until March 24. That makes sense - Could mean they’ll open up more discounts once they see if the OI event fills up PBH and Cabana.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

rlduvall said:


> On top of that, last year AP rates for Memorial Day weekend had already been out for a couple of weeks by this time period.  And I didn't even realize until recently that the few days *after* Memorial Day weekend have had AP rates since late January.  Not looking good for us Memorial Day peeps.


Yeah. I ended up booking Memorial Day weekend at Disney’s AS Movies because I couldn’t get a decent rate at Universal for Saturday and Sunday. Glad I booked before parking fees at Disney implemented. I would have booked CBBR, but the rates are so high. 

We will do Universal the following week when APH rates are available. Really wanted to stay at Universal through Saturday, but I’m not willing to pay rack rate for Friday night, June 1st.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

I'm needing to book June 7th-9th at either RPR, HRH, or PBH.  So far I haven't booked a regular price room because I really want to get a AP rate room, rack rates are just so high!  I'm getting a little nervous though, should I go ahead and book a back up reservation or just keep waiting it out?


----------



## wagman67

magickingdomprincess said:


> I'm needing to book June 7th-9th at either RPR, HRH, or PBH.  So far I haven't booked a regular price room because I really want to get a AP rate room, rack rates are just so high!  I'm getting a little nervous though, should I go ahead and book a back up reservation or just keep waiting it out?



You might want to go ahead and book the room. Upfront, it will cost you 1 night's deposit. If you find a better rate, you can call and change your reservation. You have until 6 days prior to your stay to cancel the reservation without charges and your deposit returned...any later, you lose your deposit.

If you are okay paying the booked rate, then your all set, whether you find a better rate or not.

If you are not willing to pay the rate you booked at, and plan to cancel, if you do not find a better rate...then go ahead and start looking for other accommodations and have them, just in case. You don't want to find yourself running short on finding a place on short notice...you can do it, it's just a headache.

Keep in mind, those days are traditionally busy, and the EPs that come with those hotels are expensive, if bought separate from the hotel stay, so I urge you to consider their value as you make plans. For a 3 night stay, you get 4 days of EPs. For a single person, that is a value of $511 for those days (remember, EPs costs change per day).


----------



## tinkerone

magickingdomprincess said:


> I'm needing to book June 7th-9th at either RPR, HRH, or PBH.  So far I haven't booked a regular price room because I really want to get a AP rate room, rack rates are just so high!  I'm getting a little nervous though, should I go ahead and book a back up reservation or just keep waiting it out?


And my thought is don't book it.  I say this because when you book that takes one room out of the equation and if enough of your hotel/room category are pre-booked then they have no incentive to discount the rest of the rooms.  They don't offer reduced rates if they don't have to.
I am waiting for June 2-9th and figure I will wait another week or so and see what comes up.  I'm not booking ahead for the very reason I mentioned to you.  Its all a gamble when it comes down to it however its less of a gamble if everyone doesn't book ahead of discounts being offered.  
JMO and not meant to change anyone's mind.


----------



## wagman67

tinkerone said:


> And my thought is don't book it.  I say this because when you book that takes one room out of the equation and if enough of your hotel/room category are pre-booked then they have no incentive to discount the rest of the rooms.  They don't offer reduced rates if they don't have to.
> I am waiting for June 2-9th and figure I will wait another week or so and see what comes up.  I'm not booking ahead for the very reason I mentioned to you.  Its all a gamble when it comes down to it however its less of a gamble if everyone doesn't book ahead of discounts being offered.
> JMO and not meant to change anyone's mind.



I get what you are saying and it makes sense, but I caution that rates don't only go down...


----------



## tinkerone

wagman67 said:


> I get what you are saying and it makes sense, but I caution that rates don't only go down...


True, which is why I said its a gamble, but a gamble I'm willing to take.  I have certainly heard of the rates going up on people, I just have never experienced it myself in all my bookings.  If it happens it happens.  Come on APH!


----------



## magickingdomprincess

I can definitely see the rational on both sides.  Initially when I was planning on our trip, I only budgeted/planned for getting the APH discount.  But, at this point the flights are booked and I've mentally committed to going, so probably we'll stay there even if we don't get a discount (shh, don't tell Universal!).  I think I'll wait a few more days, and then book a regular priced room if APH rates aren't available.  Probably I'd be doing everyone a favor if I did book because I'm sure as soon as I do, the APH rates will come out!


----------



## rlduvall

I decided to move my trip around a little in light of still no APH rates for Memorial Day weekend.  I got them last year for that time frame, but this year still nothing.  I am flexible on the timing; all I did was add 3 nights before our Disney trip, instead of the 3 nights after.  I will have to take a couple of extra days of vacation, but I have plenty of PTO at work and it is saving me $650 moving it.   I am the type that if I had to pay rack rate for the room, I wouldn't have as much fun.  Weird, I know.


----------



## wagman67

rlduvall said:


> I decided to move my trip around a little in light of still no APH rates for Memorial Day weekend.  I got them last year for that time frame, but this year still nothing.  I am flexible on the timing; all I did was add 3 nights before our Disney trip, instead of the 3 nights after.  I will have to take a couple of extra days of vacation, but I have plenty of PTO at work and it is saving me $650 moving it.   I am the type that if I had to pay rack rate for the room, I wouldn't have as much fun.  Weird, I know.



Not weird at all...I am the same way.


----------



## cadawson

rlduvall said:


> I decided to move my trip around a little in light of still no APH rates for Memorial Day weekend.  I got them last year for that time frame, but this year still nothing.  I am flexible on the timing; all I did was add 3 nights before our Disney trip, instead of the 3 nights after.  I will have to take a couple of extra days of vacation, but I have plenty of PTO at work and it is saving me $650 moving it.   I am the type that if I had to pay rack rate for the room, I wouldn't have as much fun.  Weird, I know.


 I'd do the same! $650 can go a long way! Now you'll have a long weekend to recover from your vacation. Have fun!


----------



## cab0ad

I booked RPR for May31-June 6 for $2081 but I made that reservation almost a year ago. I keep watching to see if it goes cheaper but I regularly see it would cost about $800 more if I booked it now. I am glad for planning early. I wonder if APR would be cheaper than what I already have.


----------



## larry47591

After reading this thread a bit, I just want to confirm that we could book a aph rate then upgrade our tickets once we get to the park?  We bought the buy 2 get 1 tickets from UT.  My understanding is I can upgrade those to a preferred pass for not a lot more.  We are going in June and currently have 1 night booked at RPR.  We plan to stay 3 days but I have a room at Clarion Inn and Suites Orlando Universal booked for 2 nights.  My thinking is we can use ep for the 2 of the 3 days this way, but if I can get a lower rate at Universal resorts we may stay all 3 nights.  We are disney passholders and have 3 trips including the one in June left this year.  We are thinking of going one day for each of our October and December trips as well (on disney Property stays).  After December we are done with disney property (parking fees and Price).  So I feel like we will use the universal pass next March and June as well.


----------



## damo

larry47591 said:


> After reading this thread a bit, I just want to confirm that we could book a aph rate then upgrade our tickets once we get to the park?  We bought the buy 2 get 1 tickets from UT.  My understanding is I can upgrade those to a preferred pass for not a lot more.  We are going in June and currently have 1 night booked at RPR.  We plan to stay 3 days but I have a room at Clarion Inn and Suites Orlando Universal booked for 2 nights.  My thinking is we can use ep for the 2 of the 3 days this way, but if I can get a lower rate at Universal resorts we may stay all 3 nights.  We are disney passholders and have 3 trips including the one in June left this year.  We are thinking of going one day for each of our October and December trips as well (on disney Property stays).  After December we are done with disney property (parking fees and Price).  So I feel like we will use the universal pass next March and June as well.


Yes, you don't need the AP to book.  Just upgrade once you get there.


----------



## wagman67

larry47591 said:


> After reading this thread a bit, I just want to confirm that we could book a aph rate then upgrade our tickets once we get to the park?  We bought the buy 2 get 1 tickets from UT.  My understanding is I can upgrade those to a preferred pass for not a lot more.  We are going in June and currently have 1 night booked at RPR.  We plan to stay 3 days but I have a room at Clarion Inn and Suites Orlando Universal booked for 2 nights.  My thinking is we can use ep for the 2 of the 3 days this way, but if I can get a lower rate at Universal resorts we may stay all 3 nights.  We are disney passholders and have 3 trips including the one in June left this year.  We are thinking of going one day for each of our October and December trips as well (on disney Property stays).  After December we are done with disney property (parking fees and Price).  So I feel like we will use the universal pass next March and June as well.



Also, if you wanted to stay onsite all 3 nights, you can stay at RPR, HRH, or PBR for two nights...which covers EPs for all 3 days in the parks...and then stay at CB or SF the third night. Of course, upgrading to APs doesn't limit you to 3 days in the parks.


----------



## TexasChick123

Come on June dates!!!


----------



## ELSA711

TexasChick123 said:


> Come on June dates!!!


IKR
I have been checking multiple times a day since mid March!  I specifically upgraded all of my family to APs our last day in June 2017 so they would extend all the way to this June and still no hotel APH rates


----------



## java

Waiting very impatiently for June dates.....


----------



## CoachZ

java said:


> Waiting very impatiently for June dates.....



I’m right her with everyone waiting on June dates. Fingers crossed we see them soon!!


----------



## Long Beach Mike

Randomly spot checking individual dates in June and various hotels, I see tons of availability for all room categories. I know its frustrating, but I'm confident we will get AP rates for most of the month. 

Only question is when!


----------



## ELSA711

Where is everyone looking for June?
I am so torn, we only experienced RPR last year.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

ELSA711 said:


> Where is everyone looking for June?
> I am so torn, we only experienced RPR last year.



I'm just looking for whichever is cheapest although kind of hope it's HRH! I've only stayed one night at RP and that's all as far onsite Universal hotels.  Really would be fine, just wish the ap rates would hurry up!


----------



## ktate82

I'm patiently waiting behind you June folks for July....


----------



## TMin22

Waiting too! June 28-July 2nd ✌


----------



## ELSA711

Happy Easter!! This is getting so frustrating!! April 1st and no June dates.  I am beginning to think I am going to pay a small fortune for our 8 nights @ Universal 
Best laid plans with upgrading to AP and all


----------



## Slapshot1188

From what I have seen, a full Play More Save More discount will usually beat an APH discount. You may want to book that now and then just check when the APH rates release.


----------



## TexasChick123

ELSA711 said:


> Happy Easter!! This is getting so frustrating!! April 1st and no June dates.  I am beginning to think I am going to pay a small fortune for our 8 nights @ Universal
> Based laid plans with upgrading to AP and all



I'm right there with you.  They didn't release the last batch of dates until January 25th, and that covered March-May.  That means people with a March reservation didn't see AP rates until possibly 5 weeks before their vacation if the "said vacation" was at the beginning of March.  Going by that thinking, we may not see anything until the end of April for June AP rates, but I really hope to see something before then.


----------



## bobbie68

TexasChick123 said:


> I'm right there with you.  They didn't release the last batch of dates until January 25th, and that covered March-May.  That means people with a March reservation didn't see AP rates until possibly 5 weeks before their vacation if the "said vacation" was at the beginning of March.  Going by that thinking, we may not see anything until the end of April for June AP rates, but I really hope to see something before then.



Hi above pp might be correct. I called to see about APH rates for June and the Associate said probably by the end of April.  I am hoping she is wrong and I will still check daily!


----------



## kevdad

If anyone is going 4/12-4/16 there is a last-minute passholder rate of $236 at Portofino for a garden view king.  I’ve been checking rates for months and that’s by far the best I’ve seen.


----------



## TexasChick123

There are June dates available now!  I have no idea what the date range is currently.


----------



## tinkerone

TexasChick123 said:


> There are June dates available now!  I have no idea what the date range is currently.


Thanks, just snagged one.  Of course I knew they would be posted today as I booked a Seasonal rate yesterday.......your welcome .  Lol.


----------



## Wohjen

THANK YOU!!! I've been checking every.single.day-several times a day since Jan 27th.... I had a save-more rate at RPR club for $435 and switched to PBH club for $409. We stayed at PBH in October and fell in love with it. I was looking forward to try RPR but I'll catch it another time! I will keep checking to make sure nothing cheaper comes up tho. I'm just glad it was finally posted. Good luck y'all!!


----------



## TexasChick123

I honestly just clicked on the shortcut my phone created because I visited the website so many times, and the rates popped up. I did a double-take. Haha. We booked a Despicable Me Kids Suite for $559 compared to $799!!! My kids don’t know anything about it, so it’ll be a nice surprise.


----------



## Wohjen

Looks like July and Aug is there too!!


----------



## ELSA711

TexasChick123 said:


> I honestly just clicked on the shortcut my phone created because I visited the website so many times, and the rates popped up. I did a double-take. Haha. We booked a Despicable Me Kids Suite for $559 compared to $799!!! My kids don’t know anything about it, so it’ll be a nice surprise.


Did you randomly check  because I don’t see them in the Hotel offers page


----------



## TexasChick123

ELSA711 said:


> Did you randomly check  because I don’t see them in the Hotel offers page



You have to enter the promo code “aph” if you’re on the Loew’s page. Instructions for both pages are in the first post of this thread. Good luck.


----------



## cadawson

You can get AP rates for June on the UO Passholder site even though dates aren’t listed on the front page.


----------



## ELSA711

Thanks I was on the UO site but put the code in both UO and Loews
Loews site coming up a tad cheaper
Lots cheaper for PB vs HRH for us
Kids going to be disappointed but momma is picking cheaper PB vs HRH
So bummed I couldn’t get them HRH
I just can’t justify price for smaller room


----------



## mmouse50

Just got club level for June 18th thru June 21 - 474.00 night much better than over 600/night


----------



## ELSA711

mmouse50 said:


> Just got club level for June 18th thru June 21 - 474.00 night much better than over 600/night


Have you stayed club level before?  Do you mind me asking where you are staying? Just trying to consider what the break even point is per person based on the offerings each day.
To do club level @ PB for my fam of 5 its an extra 627 for our 8 nights, roughly $16 a day per person.  Just wondering if that is worth it to those who have done it before.


----------



## CoachZ

Dang the only rooms left for my dates are the top tier suites for $1700 a night. I’ll pass!!


----------



## soniam

CoachZ said:


> Dang the only rooms left for my dates are the top tier suites for $1700 a night. I’ll pass!!



Sometimes the higher end/expensive rooms are released first, then the regular rooms are released later, possibly much later. I would keep looking.


----------



## CoachZ

soniam said:


> Sometimes the higher end/expensive rooms are released first, then the regular rooms are released later, possibly much later. I would keep looking.



Thanks for the tip!!! I’ll definitely keep checking.


----------



## FirstTimeWithMickey

Where do I start?  Where are you all checking for discounts at?  This will be our first time at Universal...we have no idea how to find discounts.  We need to stay some time between June and August.  This being so, it sounds like EP is the way to go?  So we would have to stay on property?  Where do I begin?


----------



## TexasChick123

FirstTimeWithMickey said:


> Where do I start?  Where are you all checking for discounts at?  This will be our first time at Universal...we have no idea how to find discounts.  We need to stay some time between June and August.  This being so, it sounds like EP is the way to go?  So we would have to stay on property?  Where do I begin?



Look at Post #1 of this thread.


----------



## obbut

ELSA711 said:


> Have you stayed club level before?  Do you mind me asking where you are staying? Just trying to consider what the break even point is per person based on the offerings each day.
> To do club level @ PB for my fam of 5 its an extra 627 for our 8 nights, roughly $16 a day per person.  Just wondering if that is worth it to those who have done it before.



I think it is worth it-breakfast alone is probably worth that much if you are going to buy breakfast at the hotel or park.  You also get booze/appetizers around dinner time, dessert at night, water bottles to bring to the park, snacks in the afternoon, coffee and pop all day long, and an extra room to hang out in if your room feels crowded.


----------



## java

If I get one more HHN email I’m going to scream! Every time I see universal has a surprise for you -I get excited. But then ......... just haunted nights. Not a surprise


----------



## houseofthrees

ELSA711 said:


> Have you stayed club level before?  Do you mind me asking where you are staying? Just trying to consider what the break even point is per person based on the offerings each day.
> To do club level @ PB for my fam of 5 its an extra 627 for our 8 nights, roughly $16 a day per person.  Just wondering if that is worth it to those who have done it before.


  I would consider it worth it for our family at that price (we have a family of 5 also).  We always do breakfast in the club and almost always hit dinner, drinks, & desserts.  Plus, the kids always get drinks and snacks throughout the day.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

It looks like there are some lower rates loaded for RPH and HRH for June - I'm looking at June 7-9 and seeing lower rates than before - these hotels are actually lower than RP right now.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

FYI - if you have an existing reservation and switch to a new hotel, they can't transfer it, you'll have to cancel and rebook.  I had booked RPH in a standard 2 Q room, now I have a bay view 2 Q room at RP and saved $151 for 2 nights!


----------



## Iluvshoes531

I checked for my dates.....  The annual pass holder rate was not any better for Hard Rock for my stay of June 17-24.  I had a better deal with the SMSM .   Are there differed APH rates released at different times?  Is it worth it to keep checking or be happy with what I have....I am always looking for a better deal..lol


----------



## ELSA711

So I am really thinking that we may do split stay PB and HRH due to good AP rate at PB and good SMSM rate at HRH
any advice from guests who have done split stays before at UO?


----------



## peel

Can anyone verify when the new cutoff date is for AP rates? Are they open all the way through August? I'll update the first post.


----------



## stenmarks

Not sure what the date range is, but I'm very excited to have cancelled my existing reservation and rebooked at Portofino!

My old reservation was 6/7 - 6/13 at Cabana Bay for $1,409.52 (family suite SMSM)
New reservation is 6/8 - 6/13 at Portofino Bay for $1,737.08 (Deluxe King room)
We arrive at midnight on the 7th/8th, so we will either crash at the airport Hyatt or the Doubletree right outside Universal for the first night.


----------



## puppytrainer

Finally! So excited! Just saved $370 at HRH for 6/15-6/18 and moved from a standard view to a garden view. Woot!


----------



## MDH

peel said:


> Can anyone verify when the new cutoff date is for AP rates? Are they open all the way through August? I'll update the first post.


 It appears the cutoff is the 12th of August.  My trip is the 19th of august, so that's a bummer, but at least I know I can stop watching for a while now.


----------



## peel

MDH said:


> It appears the cutoff is the 12th of August.  My trip is the 19th of august, so that's a bummer, but at least I know I can stop watching for a while now.


Thank you for doing the legwork! I'll update the first post now.


----------



## TexasChick123

MDH said:


> It appears the cutoff is the 12th of August.  My trip is the 19th of august, so that's a bummer, but at least I know I can stop watching for a while now.



How do you find the cutoff? Do you just have to manually check each day until you get the message that the promo isn’t available?


----------



## Stargazer9

Original booking at RPR for Standard Q - 6/17 (regular rate), 6/18-6/22 SMSM for total of $2,037
New booking at PBH for Bayview Q - 6/17-6/22 APH rate for a total of $1,909
WHOOT!


----------



## ELSA711

ELSA711 said:


> So I am really thinking that we may do split stay PB and HRH due to good AP rate at PB and good SMSM rate at HRH
> any advice from guests who have done split stays before at UO?



** So we ended up booking split stay **
PBH @ Club Level AP rate of 414 for 5 nights
HRH @ Garden View 2Queen AP rate of 335 for 3 nights

Very happy!!


----------



## MDH

TexasChick123 said:


> How do you find the cutoff? Do you just have to manually check each day until you get the message that the promo isn’t available?


well yes, but it's not that much work, just narrow it down, only took 4 minutes.


----------



## mmouse50

I have done club level at the hard rock before and that is where I am booked for this June.  For me the club level is about the breakfast and drinks throughout the day if we are back from the parks.  The first time I stayed on club level I had all boys (we were a group of 5) and it was worth it for me.  They could eat enough for breakfast and we could get an early start to the parks.  This time is still a group of 5 but not big breakfast people but it will allow me to get the them up and moving out of the room earlier than if we had to eat in the room or go over to City walk.   So for me it is a no brainer.  Plus with the annual pass club level rate it was only 20.00 more than the seasonal rate I had already paid for.  They did have a pool view with annual passholder rate but I had already budgeted the seasonal rate in my spending in case a passholder rate didn't come out so I can quickly justify 20.00 more a night.  (seasonal rate - standard was 454.00 - APH rate club level - 474.00)


----------



## pangyal

soniam said:


> Sometimes the higher end/expensive rooms are released first, then the regular rooms are released later, possibly much later. I would keep looking.


THANK YOU for this tip- I would never have known this! I was also very disappointed to see that RPR had only suites for the last week of June and we really want to stay there...I will definitely keep checking back now that I know there is a chance they might release the regular rooms too .


----------



## KJTex

Thanks all for posting that June APH rates now available.  I just booked PBH club level for my dates for an avg of 409 a night.  With my family of 5 now getting the express pass perks for the park plus breakfast and snacks from the club, I think we got a decent deal.


----------



## cab0ad

How are you getting the rate? I can't figure it out. I am going May31-June 7 to RPR but I only find regular price.


----------



## cab0ad

I really don't understand. I have put in the aph code several times and no discount is given.


----------



## TexasChick123

cab0ad said:


> I really don't understand. I have put in the aph code several times and no discount is given.



It may not be available for RPR for your dates. Check Portofino and Hard Rock as they are sometimes cheaper than RPR because of the APH rate.


----------



## cab0ad

Now that I have played with it more I don't think RPR has any APH Deals for May 31-June7. I can get aph to come up on HRH and PBH for those dates. Bummer! Glad I booked a year early. I have my RPR for $2081 and now it is $2872 with no APH discount!


----------



## cab0ad

TexasChick123 said:


> It may not be available for RPR for your dates. Check Portofino and Hard Rock as they are sometimes cheaper than RPR because of the APH rate.


I do believe you are right. I never would have guessed it to happen.


----------



## TexasChick123

cab0ad said:


> I do believe you are right. I never would have guessed it to happen.



It's the same for us in June.  The regular rates at PBH are cheaper than RPR.  It's a longer walk, I think, from PBH, but it has the Despicable Me suites which will make young my kids flip out when they see them.  We're keeping that part a surprise.


----------



## damo

cab0ad said:


> I do believe you are right. I never would have guessed it to happen.



It is just supply and demand.


----------



## Roxyfire

cab0ad said:


> I do believe you are right. I never would have guessed it to happen.



RPR is the least expensive resort that offers express pass, I doubt they have trouble filling their standard, water view, and club level rooms at regular prices



TexasChick123 said:


> It's the same for us in June.  The regular rates at PBH are cheaper than RPR.  It's a longer walk, I think, from PBH, but it has the Despicable Me suites which will make young my kids flip out when they see them.  We're keeping that part a surprise.



The boat is great, no need to walk


----------



## TMin22

We have only stayed at RPR. Family of 5, 3 kids, 20 boy, 18 boy, 16 girl. Should I book PBH for $365 and bigger room or HRH for $385 and atmosphere? Thx for any advice! ✌


----------



## Wendy98

TMin22 said:


> We have only stayed at RPR. Family of 5, 3 kids, 20 boy, 18 boy, 16 girl. Should I book PBH for $365 and bigger room or HRH for $385 and atmosphere? Thx for any advice! ✌



I am having a similar dilemma.  We are firstimers, family of 5 (14, 11, and 8).  I am torn between the 1 bedroom parlor suite at PBH and Future Rock Star suite at HRH.  Originally I was all set to get the Despicable Me suite, but the larger suites and theming of HRH made me rethink.  I have HRH booked, but I dreaming about the 2 bathrooms in the parlor suite.


----------



## wagman67

TMin22 said:


> We have only stayed at RPR. Family of 5, 3 kids, 20 boy, 18 boy, 16 girl. Should I book PBH for $365 and bigger room or HRH for $385 and atmosphere? Thx for any advice! ✌





Wendy98 said:


> I am having a similar dilemma.  We are firstimers, family of 5 (14, 11, and 8).  I am torn between the 1 bedroom parlor suite at PBH and Future Rock Star suite at HRH.  Originally I was all set to get the Despicable Me suite, but the larger suites and thumbing of HRH made me rethink.  I have HRH booked, but I dreaming about the 2 bathrooms in the parlor suite.



It may come down to what your family likes to do. If you spend a lot of time bouncing back and forth from hotel to parks...HRH is much closer. If you enjoy relaxing and hanging out at the hotel...or you will just head to the park once or twice a day and stay until you are done...then PBH is nicer, larger, and has more of a standalone resort feel. We tend to bounce back and forth frequently and don't spend a lot of time exploring the hotel, so we prefer HRH. We did stay at PBH one time and I was torn...longer trip back and forth to the parks, but I found myself exploring all that hotel had to offer...and it is a lot...so, I ended up not spending as much time in the parks as I usually do.

So, I like either....but, I also love RPR!!!  Dang, maybe I am too easily pleased.


----------



## Nahanni

Thanks for posting. We were able to book PBH bay view for 2 nights in July at $314. Now I need to decide if I should get Preferred AP or Power Pass (depends if we will spend $400 on food and merchandise to benefit from AP discount).

Can I pick up AP and AP discounted park tickets when we check into the hotel at 8:00am or will we need to go to the park first?


----------



## TexasChick123

Nahanni said:


> Thanks for posting. We were able to book PBH bay view for 2 nights in July at $314. Now I need to decide if I should get Preferred AP or Power Pass (depends if we will spend $400 on food and merchandise to benefit from AP discount).
> 
> Can I pick up AP and AP discounted park tickets when we check into the hotel at 8:00am or will we need to go to the park first?



I’m pretty sure that I read there is a ticket desk inside PBH.


----------



## wagman67

Nahanni said:


> Can I pick up AP and AP discounted park tickets when we check into the hotel at 8:00am or will we need to go to the park first?



Yes, you can...but, you should be warned...8am is usually mad busy around the front desk area and ticket desk...if you can get them in advance, you will be happier.


----------



## pangyal

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m pretty sure that I read there is a ticket desk inside PBH.


Yep, there is...right across from the entrance to the club lounge . They upgraded our tickets to APs for us last trip.


----------



## Bethany10

So our original plans were to stay at RPR for a couple of nights then switch to CBBR for the rest of our stay (this is next year so right now everything is hypothetical)  If I make a reservation at RPR at a rate I'm ok with for our initial nights, but then closer to our travel dates APH rates are released and as happened this year PBH is cheaper. Do I just cancel CBBR and then book PBH? Will they transfer our deposit or is it refunded to us?


----------



## stenmarks

You have to cancel and rebook, and they will refund deposit.


----------



## cpdisney

We are planning our first universal trip for July.  We think we are interested in Portofino CL, where can I find average resort prices to expect and where do I find out if buying an annual pass will save me any money? Thinking of 4 nites, 2 park to park days.  Is that reasonable?


----------



## damo

cpdisney said:


> We are planning our first universal trip for July.  We think we are interested in Portofino CL, where can I find average resort prices to expect and where do I find out if buying an annual pass will save me any money? Thinking of 4 nites, 2 park to park days.  Is that reasonable?



Check out the date and rate threads.  There will be one for each of the past several years.  The current one is in the stickies.


----------



## Linkura

This might be a dumb question... if so, I apologize.  I plan on getting an AP for my trip.  I'm currently booked at Aventura.  Do they usually have APH rates for the prime value hotels?  Obviously Aventura isn't open yet, but do they offer decent APH discounts for Cabana Bay?  I'm doing 4-day SMSM right now.  If the APH prices for other hotels are good I might upgrade, but if I can get a discount for where I'm at, even better.


----------



## ELSA711

I priced Cabana Bay for our trip in June for family of 5 and it was like 1750.00 or close to that for our 8 nights.  I thought it was a great deal but couldn't pass up the EPs at PBH or HRH



Linkura said:


> This might be a dumb question... if so, I apologize.  I plan on getting an AP for my trip.  I'm currently booked at Aventura.  Do they usually have APH rates for the prime value hotels?  Obviously Aventura isn't open yet, but do they offer decent APH discounts for Cabana Bay?  I'm doing 4-day SMSM right now.  If the APH prices for other hotels are good I might upgrade, but if I can get a discount for where I'm at, even better.


.


----------



## ktate82

We had the option of RPR for $356 for a king suite or PBH in a club level for $415.  We went with the king suite since we didn't think we would get the benefit of the club level.  The two rooms at RPR was also hard to turn down.  We will be rechecking the rates though....if regular rooms open at PBH, we may switch.  I love it there!


----------



## tinkerone

I checked this morning and there were new rooms available for our dates so if you are waiting for different categories keep checking back.


----------



## KJTex

I can stay at PBH club level for about 404 a night with my APH or choose Hard Rock club for about 440. Is HRH club worth the 40 extra over PBH club?  Anyone out there that has stayed both and has an opinion?


----------



## TexasChick123

KJTex said:


> I can stay at PBH club level for about 404 a night with my APH or choose Hard Rock club for about 440. Is HRH club worth the 40 extra over PBH club?  Anyone out there that has stayed both and has an opinion?



I haven’t stayed at both, but I’d guess you pay for location at HRH. It’s nestled right there next to the parks. PBH is a bit of a walk or the boat ride. HRH is a very short walk to the parks.


----------



## houseofthrees

KJTex said:


> I can stay at PBH club level for about 404 a night with my APH or choose Hard Rock club for about 440. Is HRH club worth the 40 extra over PBH club?  Anyone out there that has stayed both and has an opinion?



For our family, HRH club has been our least favorite club out of the three hotels.  In our experience, the other two clubs had more offerings and a more personable staff.


----------



## rlduvall

FINALLY, APH rates for Memorial Day weekend!!  Just happened in the last few minutes.


----------



## iivye

Just got 9/20-9/23 APH rate for Royal Pacific.


----------



## Linkura

iivye said:


> Just got 9/20-9/23 APH rate for Royal Pacific.


Can confirm independently. Seems like APH rates are available through the 25th at least.


----------



## keishashadow

Linkura said:


> Can confirm independently. Seems like APH rates are available through the 25th at least.



Actually, you can check out on 9/29 & book APH rates


----------



## vrajewski10513

I just got an APH discount at HRH club level for 9/19


----------



## Linkura

Very surprised that they released through September already... come on Oct-Nov!


----------



## keishashadow

Linkura said:


> Very surprised that they released through September already... come on Oct-Nov!



Looking at last years’ date & rate thread the earliest post I saw was mid July for Oct APH rates


----------



## Linkura

keishashadow said:


> Looking at last years’ date & rate thread the earliest post I saw was mid July for Oct APH rates


My trip straddles the months: Oct 30-Nov 3.  Hope it doesn't screw it up.


----------



## Fern

Sadly, Labor Day APH rates are higher than the SMSM rates (only suites are available for APH). Bummer. I'm now looking at a standard room at RPH, or for about $125 more, I could get a CL at HRH. For 3 of us, is that worth the extra money? I'm wondering if we'd get $40 per person of value out it. The teen could easily eat that much in snacks, but I don't know about us!


----------



## damo

Fern said:


> Sadly, Labor Day APH rates are higher than the SMSM rates (only suites are available for APH). Bummer. I'm now looking at a standard room at RPH, or for about $125 more, I could get a CL at HRH. For 3 of us, is that worth the extra money? I'm wondering if we'd get $40 per person of value out it. The teen could easily eat that much in snacks, but I don't know about us!



Often just the suites are put up at the APH rate but later, regular rooms become available.


----------



## keishashadow

Linkura said:


> My trip straddles the months: Oct 30-Nov 3.  Hope it doesn't screw it up.



They’ve been releasing the dates in buckets longer than a month, probably will cover your trip next go-round



Fern said:


> Sadly, Labor Day APH rates are higher than the SMSM rates (only suites are available for APH). Bummer. I'm now looking at a standard room at RPH, or for about $125 more, I could get a CL at HRH. For 3 of us, is that worth the extra money? I'm wondering if we'd get $40 per person of value out it. The teen could easily eat that much in snacks, but I don't know about us!



Need to factor in your family’s travel habits & how they will fit into the club benefits.  For many cost is not a factor, me - I squeeze my vacation budget lol. Are you talking $125 more a day?  Seems a big hit to me.  

Admittedly, I’m not a club person when at Orlando, my focus is the parks no matter how often I visit lol.  I do carve out time for pool, dining etc.  Rarely, do we eat breakfast on vacation unless it’s a character thing for the kiddos who may be along.  We instead hit an early lunch in the parks. 

When staying onsite at U don’t feel compelled to stick to a disney-like schedule.  My chance to wing things, if i want to sleep in & do pool pre park I do.  Just don’t like feeing compelled to return to hotel at a certain time vs being in the parks...especially if a shorter stay. 

So many do love club’s inclusive properties, it’s really a personal decision only you can make.


----------



## wagman67

keishashadow said:


> Need to factor in your family’s travel habits & how they will fit into the club benefits.  For many cost is not a factor, me - I squeeze my vacation budget lol. Are you talking $125 more a day?  Seems a big hit to me.
> 
> Admittedly, I’m not a club person when at Orlando, my focus is the parks no matter how often I visit lol.  I do carve out time for pool, dining etc.  Rarely, do we eat breakfast on vacation unless it’s a character thing for the kiddos who may be along.  We instead hit an early lunch in the parks.
> 
> When staying onsite at U don’t feel compelled to stick to a disney-like schedule.  My chance to wing things, if i want to sleep in & do pool pre park I do.  Just don’t like feeing compelled to return to hotel at a certain time vs being in the parks...especially if a shorter stay.
> 
> So many do love club’s inclusive properties, it’s really a personal decision only you can make.



Keisha, you are spot on...and you sound just like me. Love to just do what I feel like, without concern....go to parks for hours on end, or siesta as needed...UniVacs are so relaxing if you let them be.


----------



## Fern

keishashadow said:


> They’ve been releasing the dates in buckets longer than a month, probably will cover your trip next go-round
> 
> Need to factor in your family’s travel habits & how they will fit into the club benefits.  For many cost is not a factor, me - I squeeze my vacation budget lol. Are you talking $125 more a day?  Seems a big hit to me.
> 
> Admittedly, I’m not a club person when at Orlando, my focus is the parks no matter how often I visit lol.  I do carve out time for pool, dining etc.  Rarely, do we eat breakfast on vacation unless it’s a character thing for the kiddos who may be along.  We instead hit an early lunch in the parks.
> 
> When staying onsite at U don’t feel compelled to stick to a disney-like schedule.  My chance to wing things, if i want to sleep in & do pool pre park I do.  Just don’t like feeing compelled to return to hotel at a certain time vs being in the parks...especially if a shorter stay.
> 
> So many do love club’s inclusive properties, it’s really a personal decision only you can make.



This is a very good point. We are used to Disney, and the whole reason we are going to Universal is to try for a more relaxing trip. We are penny pinching this time also, so my reasoning for thinking about CL is to try to save, given that our daughter is able to snack us into the poor house. We really enjoy going out to eat, so it may be money better spent to just have a good sit-dow meal once a day at our leisure and get by on lighter snacks and Amazon Now food in the room the rest of the time. I had it in my head that if club level was under $100 a day for all three of us, we could do it. $125 might be pushing it.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Just want to say I'm never planning a stay spanning two separate months again. 

We are heading down the end of May-beginning of June.  May AP rates have been out forever. June came out only recently, and by the time they did, the lowest level APH available room was a Deluxe for our dates. 

We are trying to decide if we want our SMSM garden view rate of 339$/night or Deluxe 2Q APH of 377$/ night (HRH). 

When we first started going to HRH in 2003, I paid 125$/garden or 135$/pool with Entertainment rate, lol. I feel SO OLD!


----------



## keishashadow

Fern said:


> This is a very good point. We are used to Disney, and the whole reason we are going to Universal is to try for a more relaxing trip. We are penny pinching this time also, so my reasoning for thinking about CL is to try to save, given that our daughter is able to snack us into the poor house. We really enjoy going out to eat, so it may be money better spent to just have a good sit-dow meal once a day at our leisure and get by on lighter snacks and Amazon Now food in the room the rest of the time. I had it in my head that if club level was under $100 a day for all three of us, we could do it. $125 might be pushing it.



Lol i don’t ever remember any of my sons eating as much as my GD when we took her to park for a week last year.  Constant snacking all day, barely ate half her ‘real’ meals lol.

Keep an eye on AP rates that might work on upgrading just one of your tickets.  Run the numbers, often it works out &  you can get a discount on food with certain APs.


----------



## Linkura

Link in OP currently displays an error message... Yes, I keep checking to see if my dates have opened up.

Edit: Actually, it seems like the whole hotel reservation system on universalorlando.com is borked right now.  Loewshotels.com is working though.

Edit2: Universalorlando.com is back up.  Faster IT than Disney!


----------



## DentalDana2

How soon can I expect October APH rates to be released? I’ve never booked with AP before and my main question is whether not it’s advised to book a non APH rate room and then rebook once rates are released to avoid not getting a room?


----------



## wagman67

DentalDana2 said:


> How soon can I expect October APH rates to be released? I’ve never booked with AP before and my main question is whether not it’s advised to book a non APH rate room and then rebook once rates are released to avoid not getting a room?



There is no reason for you to not go ahead and book a room...book the cheapest you can find that you will be satisfied with, if the rates do not drop. If you find a cheaper rate...APH or otherwise, you will not be able to just switch your reservation...so, you should book the new room, first, then cancel your other reservation...you will be refunded in a few days.

You will be charged a single night, at the rate you book, at the time of your booking. You have until 6 days out from your stay, to cancel your reservation for a full refund...then it gets incrementally less of a refund, afterward.


----------



## MDH

just knocked off 250 bucks for our 2 night stay at Portofino in late august!  Pretty pumped!


----------



## sheila14

MDH said:


> just knocked off 250 bucks for our 2 night stay at Portofino in late august!  Pretty pumped!


I saved 280 for my vac trip also in August!!


----------



## keishashadow

wagman67 said:


> There is no reason for you to not go ahead and book a room...book the cheapest you can find that you will be satisfied with, if the rates do not drop. If you find a cheaper rate...APH or otherwise, you will not be able to just switch your reservation...so, you should book the new room, first, then cancel your other reservation...you will be refunded in a few days.
> 
> You will be charged a single night, at the rate you book, at the time of your booking. You have until 6 days out from your stay, to cancel your reservation for a full refund...then it gets incrementally less of a refund, afterward.



For many past stays, as long as when staying @ same hotel, was able to call in and have them apply the existing deposit to the new reservation.

I’ve been reading it’s been hit or miss


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

AlexandNessa said:


> Just want to say I'm never planning a stay spanning two separate months again.
> 
> We are heading down the end of May-beginning of June.  May AP rates have been out forever. June came out only recently, and by the time they did, the lowest level APH available room was a Deluxe for our dates.
> 
> We are trying to decide if we want our SMSM garden view rate of 339$/night or Deluxe 2Q APH of 377$/ night (HRH).
> 
> When we first started going to HRH in 2003, I paid 125$/garden or 135$/pool with Entertainment rate, lol. I feel SO OLD!


Same here! We will be there end of May and first of June and the June rates are so much higher! Just ended up booking Mon thru Fri at PB and then Fri and Sat at Sapphire Falls. 

Wanted to do Memorial Day weekend, but rates are crazy high. It costs more per night to stay at CBR over Memorial Day weekend than at PBR the following week. 

The way they release rates for APs makes it hard to book more than four nights at the same resort- especially at the end of the month going into the next.


----------



## Mom3girls

Where can I find out what others Are paying for a reg room at RPR in Aug with APH rates?  (It’s been awhile since I’ve been on here)


----------



## damo

Mom3girls said:


> Where can I find out what others Are paying for a reg room at RPR in Aug with APH rates?  (It’s been awhile since I’ve been on here)



Check the date and rate threads.


----------



## sheila14

Before I decided to become an AP member, my original resort per night for PBR BV king room was around 350 per night.  With my AP rate, I paid 254 per night.  When I looked at the park tickets, there was a difference of $20 for the 3 day park to park ticket and a standard AP ticket.  It was worth my money to just buy the standard AP ticket and take advantage of the huge resort savings.  Overall, I saved around $300.  I will just play in the park on my 4 days that I am there.


----------



## wagman67

sheila14 said:


> Before I decided to become an AP member, my original resort per night for PBR BV king room was around 350 per night.  With my AP rate, I paid 254 per night.  When I looked at the park tickets, there was a difference of $20 for the 3 day park to park ticket and a standard AP ticket.  It was worth my money to just buy the standard AP ticket and take advantage of the huge resort savings.  Overall, I saved around $300.  I will just play in the park on my 4 days that I am there.



Yeah...isn't that awesome? A lot of people just get sticker shock at the hotel, ticket, AP or Express Pass prices...but, if you dig in and discover how to put them all together and make it work positively for you, when you get onsite, it is so relaxing...and you saved money.


----------



## sheila14

wagman67 said:


> Yeah...isn't that awesome? A lot of people just get sticker shock at the hotel, ticket, AP or Express Pass prices...but, if you dig in and discover how to put them all together and make it work positively for you, when you get onsite, it is so relaxing...and you saved money.


Even though I probably won’t get to go again just knowing I saved a bunch of money is awesome. It might take time to search and price but in the end, it could be worth it.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Keep checking your dates for a cheaper rate! I saved $90 total for 2 nights by switching to a newly available rate at Portofino Bay! Switched from Bayview to Gardenview 6/7 - 6/9.   Very happy with our rates now!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Am I not doing something correctly?  I ran scenarios based on Aug 21-30, 2018 for regular room rate and AP rates (3 adults, 1 child).

For Cabana Bay the regular rate for a Courtyard family suite poolside comes out to $1,498.67 while the APR says $1,654.88.
Again for a Tower family suite poolside - regular rate $1,564.49 while the APR says $1,756.13.


----------



## Gary2T

Disney Addicted said:


> Am I not doing something correctly?  I ran scenarios based on Aug 21-30, 2018 for regular room rate and AP rates (3 adults, 1 child).
> 
> For Cabana Bay the regular rate for a Courtyard family suite poolside comes out to $1,498.67 while the APR says $1,654.88.
> Again for a Tower family suite poolside - regular rate $1,564.49 while the APR says $1,756.13.



For a 7+ night stay, the Stay More Save More (SMSM) rate is often a better discount than the APH rate.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Am I not doing something correctly?  I ran scenarios based on Aug 21-30, 2018 for regular room rate and AP rates (3 adults, 1 child).
> 
> For Cabana Bay the regular rate for a Courtyard family suite poolside comes out to $1,498.67 while the APR says $1,654.88.
> Again for a Tower family suite poolside - regular rate $1,564.49 while the APR says $1,756.13.


That is weird!  I would book the regular rate and keep an eye open on the AP rates.  Might as well get it for the cheapest.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Gary2T said:


> For a 7+ night stay, the Stay More Save More (SMSM) rate is often a better discount than the APH rate.





tinkerone said:


> That is weird!  I would book the regular rate and keep an eye open on the AP rates.  Might as well get it for the cheapest.



Thank you.  We're not actually going until August 2019 but I could only compare rates in August 2018 to get an idea of discounts.

Unfortunately I could not compare RPR, which is where I would really like to stay, but so far the difference between RPR and CBBR (regular rates) is $860 US.

I'm torn.  More room in the CBBR suites but those EP at RPR...


----------



## lynnfitz

I booked this morning a king suite at sapphire falls, with a connecting queen room. I thought the APH price of $358 per night was pretty good-the room has 2 bathrooms and the 2 bedrooms which is nice. It was less than $20 a night more than the sapphire suite, and this way our son can have his own room, he doesn't have to sleep in the living room on the pull out sofa. $358 for a suite on property I thought was a good deal. We almost booked off sight, since we're going to Disney afterwards, and was looking to save some $, but the draw of staying on sight always wins!


----------



## Fern

I’ve just seen good APH rates for our dates, the only thing isn’t that we still are not sure if it will be 3 or 4 nights. Is the any reason why I shouldn’t book the 4 just in case, and cancel the last night later if we need to? Will that effect the rate at all?


----------



## iivye

Fern said:


> Is the any reason why I shouldn’t book the 4 just in case, and cancel the last night later if we need to? Will that effect the rate at all?



If you add or remove nights you essentially get a new reservation and will have to pay the rate at the time the change is made.  Your best bet is to make two separate reservations, one for 3 and one for 4 nights, and then cancel the one you don't need.


----------



## ckmiles

So right now my dates (sept 24 thru 28th)  are showing only suites available for APH.  Is it possible that will change and they will release other rooms, or should I give up my stalking and find other things to obsess about?


----------



## Roxyfire

ckmiles said:


> So right now my dates (sept 24 thru 28th)  are showing only suites available for APH.  Is it possible that will change and they will release other rooms, or should I give up my stalking and find other things to obsess about?



It's still pretty far away so there's no harm in continuing to look. As time goes on and they may add more rooms if they're not reaching occupancy levels that they want. You will probably need to be flexible about which resort. With it being weekdays in late September, I can see your options being pretty good. But with unlimited Express Pass being more and more valuable, I can see those resorts filling quicker than before.


----------



## ckmiles

Roxyfire said:


> It's still pretty far away so there's no harm in continuing to look. As time goes on and they may add more rooms if they're not reaching occupancy levels that they want. You will probably need to be flexible about which resort. With it being weekdays in late September, I can see your options being pretty good. But with unlimited Express Pass being more and more valuable, I can see those resorts filling quicker than before.



Thanks Roxy!  Im not picky about which resort as long as its one of the big 3  (express pass is a must!)  But Ill keep checking regularly!


----------



## Fern

iivye said:


> If you add or remove nights you essentially get a new reservation and will have to pay the rate at the time the change is made.  Your best bet is to make two separate reservations, one for 3 and one for 4 nights, and then cancel the one you don't need.



Ah, I see. I didn’t realize I’d be essentially re- booking,
So it does make sense to just book both while available. Currently, the pricing is so wonky that with APH rates, booking 4 nights is only $15 more than 3 nights, same room category! At that price, I might just make it 4 nights, and then not worry about getting out of the room early if we only stay 3 nights!


----------



## lynnfitz

When I booked the aph at sapphire for this summer, if I included the Sat night (the night we land at MCO), the price per night was higher-I'm assuming that meant the APH wasn't available for that night, so it increased the other night pricing. If I took off the Sat night, the other nights were lower. So we decided to stay at the airport when we fly in on Sat night. Get up the next morning, get the rental car, head to Publix,then Universal.


----------



## Fern

Is it common for APH rates to be based on longer occupancy? At Disney, I've had instances where a resort shows no availability for shorter stays but will show it for longer stays, but no price differences. I didn't see anything noting that a 4 night stay was a SMSM price, but putting in a 4 night stay over Labor day weekend (checking out on Tuesday) gave me $250 per night, while a 3 night stay (checking out Monday) gave me a rate of $300 per night. Both were APH rates (supposedly). This is my first time booking with APH, so very strange!


----------



## Gary2T

The price per night shown is the average price per night for the length of your stay.  Later on in the checkout process you can get the actual rate details for each individual night.  Prices are typically higher on the weekend and especially on holiday weekends.  Adding on Monday night gets you past the holiday weekend, and is most likely a much lower rate that Sat/Sun night.  So your average price per night goes down.  

For example:  8/31-9/4 at PBH for a Bay View 2Q (APH) is 289/289/254/244 at the time of typing this.  Average of 269.  The same room 8/31-9/3 averages to 277.33 with nightly rates of 289/289/254

SMSM discounted rates do vary by length of stay.  I personally haven't seen any of my APH rates vary based on length of stay, and I've checked the rate detail breakdown for the total stay vs each night individually.


----------



## Fern

Right- that is usually what I would expect. But, the other day when I checked, the TOTAL price for a 4 night stay including tax, with APH for standard was $1030, and the total for a 3 night stay, also standard with APH was $1015. Today I seem to have trouble accessing the pricing at all.


----------



## lynnfitz

From what I learned last year, and then again this year with the APH, if you see a room you want, book it! Last year we waited for a king suite at RPR, finally got one, then as quick as it came for the APH rate, it was gone. This year too with our suite at Sapphire, after I booked it (king suite with connecting queen), I haven't seen it since.


----------



## wagman67

lynnfitz said:


> From what I learned last year, and then again this year with the APH, if you see a room you want, book it! Last year we waited for a king suite at RPR, finally got one, then as quick as it came for the APH rate, it was gone. This year too with our suite at Sapphire, after I booked it (king suite with connecting queen), I haven't seen it since.



You are spot on...I saw the rate I booked a grand total of a few hours...haven't seen it since....checked every day for weeks before and have checked every day since. You have to strike while the iron is hot...you can always cancel, if you need to or book cheaper if it appears.


----------



## sheila14

wagman67 said:


> You are spot on...I saw the rate I booked a grand total of a few hours...haven't seen it since....checked every day for weeks before and have checked every day since. You have to strike while the iron is hot...you can always cancel, if you need to or book cheaper if it appears.


I agree!! The room I currently have booked has not been seen for the past month but if you pay full price, plenty of rooms available.


----------



## ericf70

Compared to last year, almost $60 more per night for the same dates in August at Portofino.  Any chance these rates decrease?


----------



## wagman67

ericf70 said:


> Compared to last year, almost $60 more per night for the same dates in August at Portofino.  Any chance these rates decrease?



Yeah, I am at $50 more per night, this year....still checking, but down to just a week.


----------



## vincentc77

Thanks damo for the link on the first page.  I couldn't find anything using the standard UO page.  Have both Adventura and RP booked for the end of Sept.  Just need to decide if RP is worth the extra $50.


----------



## patster734

vincentc77 said:


> Thanks damo for the link on the first page.  I couldn't find anything using the standard UO page.  Have both Adventura and RP booked for the end of Sept.  Just need to decide if RP is worth the extra $50.



I think it is.  The RP includes Express Passes for all guests from the moment of check-in to the full day of checkout.  Adventura doesn’t have that.  RP has a direct boat to Citywalk, and the walk to Citywalk is short.  If Adventura guests want to use a boat, they will need to walk to Sapphire Falls and catch their boat.  On the other hand, Adventura’s rooftop bar sounds phenomenal.


----------



## crostorfer

Any time now October APH rates, any.......time.......now.......

I'm growing more impatient by the day.


----------



## macraven

crostorfer said:


> Any time now October APH rates, any.......time.......now.......
> 
> I'm growing more impatient by the day.


_If there are many rooms available, I’ve seen the ap rates released in order to fill the hotels 

Have seen this happen in past July and August 

For me, the smsm rate is better than the ap for my dates
But, I do stay longer enough for the best smsm rate_


----------



## vincentc77

patster734 said:


> I think it is.  The RP includes Express Passes for all guests from the moment of check-in to the full day of checkout.  Adventura doesn’t have that.  RP has a direct boat to Citywalk, and the walk to Citywalk is short.  If Adventura guests want to use a boat, they will need to walk to Sapphire Falls and catch their boat.  On the other hand, Adventura’s rooftop bar sounds phenomenal.



patster734, thanks for the thoughts.  Stayed at SF last HHN and didn't miss the express pass.  Even the walk from SF was a doable option that we exercised quite frequently when the docks were full with resort guests.  I know many will cringe, but we spent less time in the parks on each visit.  The new rides just aren't doing it, and you can only ride the favs so many times.  Not sure we're ready to drop the AP yet, but the thought has crossed my mind.  Thanks again!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

macraven said:


> _If there are many rooms available, I’ve seen the ap rates released in order to fill the hotels
> 
> Have seen this happen in past July and August
> 
> For me, the smsm rate is better than the ap for my dates
> But, I do stay longer enough for the best smsm rate_



How many nights usually gets you to the best smsm rates?


----------



## RAPstar

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> How many nights usually gets you to the best smsm rates?



Just an example: when I price the 8 nights I'm doing over Halloween, this is what I get. The lowest rate is the SMSM rate except RPR which is higher and Hard Rock which only the seasonal rate is available:


----------



## shanew21

vincentc77 said:


> patster734, thanks for the thoughts.  Stayed at SF last HHN and didn't miss the express pass.  Even the walk from SF was a doable option that we exercised quite frequently when the docks were full with resort guests.  I know many will cringe, but we spent less time in the parks on each visit.  The new rides just aren't doing it, and you can only ride the favs so many times.  Not sure we're ready to drop the AP yet, but the thought has crossed my mind.  Thanks again!


I know the feeling. We have an AP but may not go again this year (we easily got our money's worth the past 2 trips with it). Just waiting on that new HP ride...


----------



## macraven

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> How many nights usually gets you to the best smsm rates?


_7 night stay gives the highest discount for when I go in the fall
(September)
Sept 30 is the last date in that season that allows 35% discounts for a 7 night stay
If your stay continues into October then those booked nights are included in that high discount

The seasons with booking number of days are listed on the uo website_


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

macraven said:


> 7 night stay gives the highest discount for when I go in the fall
> (September)
> Sept 30 is the last date in that season that allows 35% discounts for a 7 night stay
> If your stay continues into October then those booked nights are included in that high discount
> 
> The seasons with booking number of days are listed on the uo website



Thanks. My check in date would be Sept 29.

I did want to do a night at some point in there at Royal Pacific for the 2 days of express pass, but now I'm wondering if I shouldn't just do all the days at Aventura or Cabana Bay for the smsm.


----------



## macraven

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Thanks. My check in date would be Sept 29.
> 
> I did want to do a night at some point in there at Royal Pacific for the 2 days of express pass, but now I'm wondering if I shouldn't just do all the days at Aventura or Cabana Bay for the smsm.


_The 29th is a Saturday 
Highest price for a room that date

So do the stay at rpr Sunday and it will be cheaper

Look at the date rate thread and see what others are paying for their stays

By me starting my stay on that Sunday end of September and meeting the 7 night stay, that smsm rate of 35% carries through for my entire 13 night stay

Friday and Saturday have the higher rates
Sunday through Thursday night have lower rates_


----------



## theterms

crostorfer said:


> Any time now October APH rates, any.......time.......now.......
> 
> I'm growing more impatient by the day.



I'm waiting for APH rates in October, too! I found a SMSM rate at RPR for $289/night and booked that hoping that the APH rate (if there is any) will be lower and I can change it over.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Add me in too for October AP rates. I hope my dates go down a bit, the deluxe hotels are pretty pricey.

I'm also kind of wondering if they' will be a September AP appreciation deal again this year.


----------



## macraven

_I read there would be_


----------



## Seeker615

I am looking for October as well. I am contemplating renewing my pass and if a great rate for October happens I will be doing it!


----------



## keishashadow

Offhand it Seems early on for Oct APH rates to be offered already.  Going to guess first week in July

Those waiting might want to check out further back in this thread or last year’s date & rate one to get a idea when they came out last year.  U tends to follow patterns in that regard


----------



## Padstack

We are going June 19-21 and we finally able to change to Garden View at Portofino. Saved $40/night.


----------



## java

Padstack said:


> We are going June 19-21 and we finally able to change to Garden View at Portofino. Saved $40/night.


We are going around the same time and saved today too! Added days!


----------



## crostorfer

Back to page 42 of this thread, it appears that October APH rates for Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls showed up in mid-late May, but then all APH rates were mysteriously pulled right before Volcano Bay open, with some discussion that maybe there would be no more APH discounts at all. Thankfully, that didn't happen.


----------



## Polyonmymind

Decided to make a quick June trip before my AP's expire.  Was going back and forth between Hard Rock and Portofino as they were about the same price, $315-$330 a night, but today I saw a Garden View 2 Queen at Portofino for $275 a night.  Made for an easy decision!   Dates are June 14-17


----------



## macraven

_Take a look at the date/rate sticky.
You can see the type of rate a person booked under for their deal.

I booked with the SMSM last year as I wanted to lock in at a rate I could live with.
For the season period I booked for this year, it was at 35% discounted.

I know I won't be able to beat that when the AP rates are released.

Room rates are listed higher now than they were last December for this year.


Suggest you book now and modify your rate when the AP rates are released.
But, you will have to call and make the request to adjust your present rate to the __available AP rate when they are out._


----------



## jkattk

So I booked an APH rate and am now buying the AP.  I see the only delivery option is "pickup at ticket window".  Do they ask to see your annual pass at check-in?  If so that would cause a circular issue in that I wouldn't want to have to go to the ticket window before we'd checked in, gotten rid of our luggage, and gotten our hotel express passes.


----------



## macraven

_As long as you show the ap to the front desk at the hotel, your booking rate is honored 

You can do that that night or the next day

Don’t wait to check out day to do so as bills are ran each early morning _


----------



## macraven

_Your hotel room key is used for the ep lines and ee to the parks _


----------



## cschaaf

jkattk said:


> So I booked an APH rate and am now buying the AP.  I see the only delivery option is "pickup at ticket window".  Do they ask to see your annual pass at check-in?  If so that would cause a circular issue in that I wouldn't want to have to go to the ticket window before we'd checked in, gotten rid of our luggage, and gotten our hotel express passes.


I just showed them the receipt for the APs when I checked in. Then I went and picked up my passes.


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> _Your hotel room key is used for the ep lines and ee to the parks _



I’m so glad they went back to using the room key instead of the paper EP containing the guest’s photo.


----------



## pattyw

Anyone else see that the annual passholder section on the UO website doesn't list Sapphire Falls & Cabana Bay when you click in to check for AP rates?


----------



## damo

pattyw said:


> Anyone else see that the annual passholder section on the UO website doesn't list Sapphire Falls & Cabana Bay when you click in to check for AP rates?



Must be a glitch. It also says APH rates are available just until May 31, 2018. Use the link in the first post of this thread.  It gives APH rates for all the hotels at the same time.


----------



## pattyw

damo said:


> Must be a glitch. It also says APH rates are available just until May 31, 2018. Use the link in the first post of this thread.  It gives APH rates for all the hotels at the same time.



Thanks! will do- I'm going to bookmark your link.


----------



## bobafemme

Last night APH rates posted for:
Aug 29-31
RPR
2 Queen, $189/night (for total of $425 with taxes; $234 saved )


----------



## sdmom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Add me in too for October AP rates. I hope my dates go down a bit, the deluxe hotels are pretty pricey.
> 
> I'm also kind of wondering if they' will be a September AP appreciation deal again this year.



We have seasonal passes and usually go in August.  We are going in Sept this year.  Is the AP appreciation "deal" better than the APH rate that I can book today?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

sdmom said:


> We have seasonal passes and usually go in August.  We are going in Sept this year.  Is the AP appreciation "deal" better than the APH rate that I can book today?



It very well might be. I think the advice on this board is to usually book the rate that you see now, then just call to modify if a better rate comes out later.


----------



## damo

sdmom said:


> We have seasonal passes and usually go in August.  We are going in Sept this year.  Is the AP appreciation "deal" better than the APH rate that I can book today?



In my September experience, the AP appreciation isn't as much with the hotel rates but it is with other perks.  The best one is the meal deal BOGO.

Here is a link to last year's ... https://blog.universalorlando.com/extras/uoap-appreciation-days-2017/


----------



## Scoobie

When do the AP rates come out for Dec.? I am considering the AP, at the lowest level since it's cheaper than a 5 day park to park ticket. Is the discount for that level decent? Already booked at Hard Rock for the that time, but continue to check prices. Tia!


----------



## damo

Scoobie said:


> When do the AP rates come out for Dec.? I am considering the AP, at the lowest level since it's cheaper than a 5 day park to park ticket. Is the discount for that level decent? Already booked at Hard Rock for the that time, but continue to check prices. Tia!


Possibly not til the end of summer or into fall


----------



## 1andrea

I'm looking for annual pass rates in August, around the 14/15/16th just for one night. I called up and was told to check end of May and checked them and I still can't find them. Have I missed them? Xx


----------



## DaisyandBoo

I’m so confused with the annual pass holder discount. I just tried to reserve one night for basically every week in June, July, and August, using the APH promo code and could not find any offers. I did this through the normal Universal Orlando website. We are hoping to go in Oct but I assumed that is too far out to book the promo so I was playing around just to get an idea of what the APH discount equates to, thinking that they would have been released for summer at this point. Is it safe to assume that there are no rooms with this discount because the discounts have all been scooped up for the summer months (or not offered at all?). I really want to stay onsite at an EP hotel in October but seasonal rates will most likely prohibit that option.


----------



## iivye

1andrea said:


> I'm looking for annual pass rates in August, around the 14/15/16th just for one night. I called up and was told to check end of May and checked them and I still can't find them. Have I missed them? Xx



The APH rates are up for August.  Use the link off the first page in this thread to search for your dates.  



DaisyandBoo said:


> I’m so confused with the annual pass holder discount. I just tried to reserve one night for basically every week in June, July, and August, using the APH promo code and could not find any offers. I did this through the normal Universal Orlando website.



APH rates for October have not posted yet.  Use the link on the first page of this thread to look at June-Aug dates.


----------



## cschaaf

DaisyandBoo said:


> I’m so confused with the annual pass holder discount. I just tried to reserve one night for basically every week in June, July, and August, using the APH promo code and could not find any offers. I did this through the normal Universal Orlando website. We are hoping to go in Oct but I assumed that is too far out to book the promo so I was playing around just to get an idea of what the APH discount equates to, thinking that they would have been released for summer at this point. Is it safe to assume that there are no rooms with this discount because the discounts have all been scooped up for the summer months (or not offered at all?). I really want to stay onsite at an EP hotel in October but seasonal rates will most likely prohibit that option.


Try August 24 - 27. Then open Portofino Bay. I just picked random dates and found that.


----------



## damo

DaisyandBoo said:


> I’m so confused with the annual pass holder discount. I just tried to reserve one night for basically every week in June, July, and August, using the APH promo code and could not find any offers. I did this through the normal Universal Orlando website. We are hoping to go in Oct but I assumed that is too far out to book the promo so I was playing around just to get an idea of what the APH discount equates to, thinking that they would have been released for summer at this point. Is it safe to assume that there are no rooms with this discount because the discounts have all been scooped up for the summer months (or not offered at all?). I really want to stay onsite at an EP hotel in October but seasonal rates will most likely prohibit that option.



Use this link ... https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=

If you are trying to use the universal website main page booking with the aph rate, it doesn't work.


----------



## DaisyandBoo

damo said:


> Use this link ... https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=
> 
> If you are trying to use the universal website main page booking with the aph rate, it doesn't work.



Ohhhh....thanks so much!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

FYI...clicking on @damo's link this morning gives me a message:  Performing System Maintenance  Welcome!  We are currently working to improve your booking experience.  Please check back to book your stay or call us directly!

So we'll have to see if that particular link continues to function or if it changes to something else.


----------



## damo

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> FYI...clicking on @damo's link this morning gives me a message:  Performing System Maintenance  Welcome!  We are currently working to improve your booking experience.  Please check back to book your stay or call us directly!
> 
> So we'll have to see if that particular link continues to function or if it changes to something else.



Ya, something is going on because if you try to book through the main site on the first page drop down link, it says property not found when you try to book.  I'll keep watching it and make adjustments if they change it.


----------



## RAPstar

damo said:


> Ya, something is going on because if you try to book through the main site on the first page drop down link, it says property not found when you try to book.  I'll keep watching it and make adjustments if they change it.



Its working for me.


----------



## crostorfer

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> FYI...clicking on @damo's link this morning gives me a message:  Performing System Maintenance  Welcome!  We are currently working to improve your booking experience.  Please check back to book your stay or call us directly!
> 
> So we'll have to see if that particular link continues to function or if it changes to something else.


Works just fine for me at 6am PST


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Looks like it's back up.  Thanks!


----------



## thiabelle

FINALLY!!  I finally got an AP rate for the room and dates I wanted.  I had lost faith and stopped checking but saw the window was still open on my computer and said "what the heck".  I am sooooo excited.  I saved $216 off of three nights (I originally was going to stay for four nights but when I couldn't get an AP rate took it down to three- so including that and my AP rate I'm down $700 from the original reservation).

I'll be checking in two weeks from today!

Thank you so much to all on the boards here- I would have had no idea how to go about easily checking for the rate.


----------



## pattyw

thiabelle said:


> FINALLY!!  I finally got an AP rate for the room and dates I wanted.  I had lost faith and stopped checking but saw the window was still open on my computer and said "what the heck".  I am sooooo excited.  I saved $216 off of three nights (I originally was going to stay for four nights but when I couldn't get an AP rate took it down to three- so including that and my AP rate I'm down $700 from the original reservation).
> 
> I'll be checking in two weeks from today!
> 
> Thank you so much to all on the boards here- I would have had no idea how to go about easily checking for the rate.



Yay for getting the AP rate!! We'll be there for a quick trip 6/22-6/24 before heading to Ft. Lauderdale. 

Hope we all get good weather!!


----------



## ericf70

I've been checking my dates in August for a few weeks now.  Dropped $30 a night today for Portofino the week of Aug.19th


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I've been checking for my late September early October dates for months now every morning and have not seen the price budge.

I'm using the link at the start of this thread. Starting to wonder if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## tarak

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've been checking for my late September early October dates for months now every morning and have not seen the price budge.
> 
> I'm using the link at the start of this thread. Starting to wonder if I'm doing something wrong.



I don’t think they’re out yet. I was looking throughout the summer to try to gauge when I need to check in earnest. There were AP discounts for the first week of September, but I couldn’t find anything after that. I used the link in the first part of this thread.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've been checking for my late September early October dates for months now every morning and have not seen the price budge.
> 
> I'm using the link at the start of this thread. Starting to wonder if I'm doing something wrong.





tarak said:


> I don’t think they’re out yet. I was looking throughout the summer to try to gauge when I need to check in earnest. There were AP discounts for the first week of September, but I couldn’t find anything after that. I used the link in the first part of this thread.



The annual passholder part of the Universal site says that hotel discounts are only through September 27 right now.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> The annual passholder part of the Universal site says that hotel discounts are only through September 27 right now.



2 days before my universal trip begins.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> 2 days before my universal trip begins.



They'll extend it out eventually. It just takes time


----------



## damo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've been checking for my late September early October dates for months now every morning and have not seen the price budge.
> 
> I'm using the link at the start of this thread. Starting to wonder if I'm doing something wrong.



Nah, they're just not available yet.  I'm watching too.


----------



## ckmiles

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> 2 days before my universal trip begins.



My trip ENDS on the 28th. I hope they release the dates soon!


----------



## wareagle57

Are the rates always released this close to time? Looking to do my first trip since I was a kid in February and I'm trying to figure out what I should expect a Deluxe to cost at that time of year with an AP discount. I would assume that is a slow time (other than President's Day) so discounts should be available right?


----------



## damo

wareagle57 said:


> Are the rates always released this close to time? Looking to do my first trip since I was a kid in February and I'm trying to figure out what I should expect a Deluxe to cost at that time of year with an AP discount. I would assume that is a slow time (other than President's Day) so discounts should be available right?



Sometimes rates are only released a month or so in advance.


----------



## MBradley12

Just wanted to share that my Portofino dates in July now have an additional "Annual Passholder Deluxe Day Special Rate" - essentially the deluxe room is available for the same price as the garden view. This dropped the deluxe from $354/night to $274/night. Not sure how many dates this is available but worth a look!


----------



## msgoofy

Newbie question here. Will be staying at Sapphire Falls next May. First time staying at UO.  Thinking about purchasing an annual pass.  Should I go ahead and book my room now? If I purchase an annual pass and a discount is offered, can I have it applied to my reservation at a later date? Also, what is the typical APH discount and when are they released for a May stay? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## damo

msgoofy said:


> Newbie question here. Will be staying at Sapphire Falls next May. First time staying at UO.  Thinking about purchasing an annual pass.  Should I go ahead and book my room now? If I purchase an annual pass and a discount is offered, can I have it applied to my reservation at a later date? Also, what is the typical APH discount and when are they released for a May stay? Sorry for all the questions



Yes, you can do that.  The rates won't be released until early next year at the earliest.  Typical discount is about 30%.


----------



## glocon

MBradley12 said:


> Just wanted to share that my Portofino dates in July now have an additional "Annual Passholder Deluxe Day Special Rate" - essentially the deluxe room is available for the same price as the garden view. This dropped the deluxe from $354/night to $274/night. Not sure how many dates this is available but worth a look!



Mbradley12- thank you!!! I just saved $200 on my 3 night reservation AND got a deluxe room after reading your post


----------



## mastermind307

Can anybody share what the AP rate was for the last week of May and first week of June this year?  We're planning to go next May/June and I'm looking at different options.  I'm wondering if upgrading to an AP would be worth it.  We'll wanting to stay at one of resorts that includes the express pass.


----------



## rocky41102

mastermind307 said:


> Can anybody share what the AP rate was for the last week of May and first week of June this year?  We're planning to go next May/June and I'm looking at different options.  I'm wondering if upgrading to an AP would be worth it.  We'll wanting to stay at one of resorts that includes the express pass.


We stayed the week before memorial day. It was $359 for club level 2 queen deluxe at Portofino. I saw rates for $224 at hard rock - garden view room, and $249 for pool view and $199 for lowest room at royal pacific. When I priced out going the week after memorial day, I think the rates were a little higher.


----------



## mastermind307

rocky41102 said:


> We stayed the week before memorial day. It was $359 for club level 2 queen deluxe at Portofino. I saw rates for $224 at hard rock - garden view room, and $249 for pool view and $199 for lowest room at royal pacific. When I priced out going the week after memorial day, I think the rates were a little higher.



Thank you so much!  I know the prices won't be exactly the same, but it gives me an idea of what the AP rates might be like.


----------



## Roxyfire

mastermind307 said:


> Can anybody share what the AP rate was for the last week of May and first week of June this year?  We're planning to go next May/June and I'm looking at different options.  I'm wondering if upgrading to an AP would be worth it.  We'll wanting to stay at one of resorts that includes the express pass.



I believe Portofino was 289 for Bay View and 249 for garden view.


----------



## FishyMom

So excited!  Just found an AP rate for RPH for next week for 6 nights.  Saved over $400 US, which is huge for us coming from Canada.  Leaving this Sunday...can't wait!!


----------



## left210

When will rates for October be out?  We are going the week of October 8.  With that being a holiday week, will they still have APH rates?


----------



## crostorfer

left210 said:


> When will rates for October be out?  We are going the week of October 8.  With that being a holiday week, will they still have APH rates?


That's the billion dollar question at the moment. There are several of us here not so patiently waiting.


----------



## keishashadow

left210 said:


> When will rates for October be out?  We are going the week of October 8.  With that being a holiday week, will they still have APH rates?





crostorfer said:


> That's the billion dollar question at the moment. There are several of us here not so patiently waiting.



One of the reasons i keep the date & rate thread going is to look for patterns

Believe last’s year’s Oct rates came out on a Wednesday (the 3rd in the month), 7/19

Perhaps the trend will continued & they’ll follow suit this Wednesday


----------



## macraven

_There are some time periods where hotel offering ap discounts are not necessary to fill the rooms.

Anyone that goes to hhn, especially for the weekends, know the hotel does not need to offer the ap rates for some dates in October.


I do hope for those that need the ap discount, it does come out and helps you in order to book your dates.

_


----------



## Roxyfire

left210 said:


> When will rates for October be out?  We are going the week of October 8.  With that being a holiday week, will they still have APH rates?



I would think it could be any time now if they are. Coming off the Columbus Day weekend there might be a quite a few people coming in but a lot more (like me) checking out to get back to school and work on Tuesday. As mac said there's also a lot of people in general because HHN is a big draw (not for us yet but maybe next year) and fall break can be anywhere in October depending on the school. Don't give up hope, just check once or twice a day if you want, nothing wrong with looking!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _There are some time periods where hotel offering ap discounts are not necessary to fill the rooms.
> 
> Anyone that goes to hhn, especially for the weekends, know the hotel does not need to offer the ap rates for some dates in October.
> 
> 
> I do hope for those that need the ap discount, it does come out and helps you in order to book your dates.
> _



For the Wed prior to Monday after Columbus Day, we tend to stay anywhere from two to four nights.  Have always seen APH rates, just not what i’d Term  ‘good’ ones & they do tend to disappear/increase quickly.

For that time period, can count on one hand the number of times the APH rate has then subquentially dipped again (as it often does for other popular dates where initial pricing tends to challenge the market)

Longer stays are a different animal, possible SMSM option

Have noticed last few years they imposed a minimum three night stay for dates that include the Columbus Day Saturday.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well I didn't see any AP for October today.

I usually just check each morning, so if I see any I'll be sure to post here.


----------



## keishashadow

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I didn't see any AP for October today.
> 
> I usually just check each morning, so if I see any I'll be sure to post here.



Sooner vs later

Either Loews already has enough rooms already booked @ rack to satisfy whatever their matrix is or they are seriously dragging their feet this year!


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> Sooner vs later
> 
> Either Loews already has enough rooms already booked @ rack to satisfy whatever their matrix is or they are seriously dragging their feet this year!



With Stranger Things coming to HHN, I bet they already have a lot of rooms booked.


----------



## crostorfer

keishashadow said:


> Sooner vs later
> 
> Either Loews already has enough rooms already booked @ rack to satisfy whatever their matrix is or they are seriously dragging their feet this year!



We'll still go no matter what, but the APH discounts just determine whether we'll be at the Hard Rock or Cabana Bay. It just kinda sucks because we only go once a year, (we live in Seattle), and the only reason I renew my annual pass is because with the hotel and merch discounts, it pretty much pays for itself. If I can't get a hotel discount, then my AP isn't worth it.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> With Stranger Things coming to HHN, I bet they already have a lot of rooms booked.



_The hotels book up no matter what houses they have for hhn

Some dates are hard to book during hhn period 

I booked a 13 night stay last year for rpr this year
$217 + tax per night-rpr

Last week I was reviewing my reservations and realize I was shorted out one night
I know I glanced at it when it came but did not review it until recently 

They have me for check out the day before my planned leave

Figure it was a glitch in my confirmation email that I got last year

I called to add that Thursday night
Was told sorry for the error but I can book that missing night at a rate of $375 + taxes
Can’t add it to my prior reservation was told

No way around it
Have to book a new reservation for the one night 

I’ll couch surf that night in the lobby 
Lol

Will be doing hhn that Thursday and leave the park at 1:00 am
Then eat at Jakes at 1:20
They close at 2 am

Have an early pickup Friday morning
3:00 am for a 5:09 am flight

So.... book now and adjust your rate when ap discounts come out_

_
_


----------



## keishashadow

crostorfer said:


> We'll still go no matter what, but the APH discounts just determine whether we'll be at the Hard Rock or Cabana Bay. It just kinda sucks because we only go once a year, (we live in Seattle), and the only reason I renew my annual pass is because with the hotel and merch discounts, it pretty much pays for itself. If I can't get a hotel discount, then my AP isn't worth it.



HRH has been fully booked my Oct dates for some time.  Now that the youfirst program will cease to exist early Dec, it will be back on my radar.  Always liked it there as to vibe and easy walk back at end of night vs the boats.

FYI Not sure which AP you have but I was recently able to downgrade the renewal for my DH’s Pref APH to the lowest tier.  No dining discounts but hotel one still included.  

Bought an UT promo tix for one of my DS, planning on upgrading it at the gate to same one for a whopping $20 



macraven said:


> _The hotels book up no matter what houses they have for hhn
> 
> Some dates are hard to book during hhn period
> 
> I booked a 13 night stay last year for rpr this year
> $217 + tax per night-rpr
> 
> Last week I was reviewing my reservations and realize I was shorted out one night
> I know I glanced at it when it came but did not review it until recently
> 
> They have me for check out the day before my planned leave
> 
> Figure it was a glitch in my confirmation email that I got last year
> 
> I called to add that Thursday night
> Was told sorry for the error but I can book that missing night at a rate of $375 + taxes
> Can’t add it to my prior reservation was told
> 
> No way around it
> Have to book a new reservation for the one night
> 
> I’ll couch surf that night in the lobby
> Lol
> 
> Will be doing hhn that Thursday and leave the park at 1:00 am
> Then eat at Jakes at 1:20
> They close at 2 am
> 
> Have an early pickup Friday morning
> 3:00 am for a 5:09 am flight
> 
> So.... book now and adjust your rate when ap discounts come out_



If i was still there you could bunk with us.  Would surely ask for a l-a-t-e checkout the last day and get my beauty sleep!


----------



## ckmiles

I have not seen any APR for RP for end of Sept.  I have been checking for months.  Sadly I dont think there will be any- when I try to book the room without the rate there are no rooms available.  So my guess is that they are totally booked.  Ironic that the dates I will be there have no HHN .  Im happy I booked back in Feb!


----------



## Bethany10

At what point are you "locked in" for your rate? Meaning I just clicked on the link in the first post and the rates if we were to check in tomorrow are almost $100 cheaper than what we'll pay when we go next year. Is there a deadline by which I can't make a change if they drop the closer to our travel dates? Or is it literally up until we check in?   Is this negated if we pay in full before we arrive?


----------



## macraven

_You are locked in for the rate once you book and pay the deposit 


You can modify the rate if a better deal comes up later

Once the allotted number of rooms are full, discount can be no longer available 

So if you book now and a better rate comes out 6 months later, modify your rate that day_


----------



## damo

Bethany10 said:


> At what point are you "locked in" for your rate? Meaning I just clicked on the link in the first post and the rates if we were to check in tomorrow are almost $100 cheaper than what we'll pay when we go next year. Is there a deadline by which I can't make a change if they drop the closer to our travel dates? Or is it literally up until we check in?   Is this negated if we pay in full before we arrive?



The only policy is you can cancel by 6:00 PM local hotel time at least 5 days prior to arrival to avoid a 1 night(s) cancel fee.  It doesn't matter if you pay in full, they will just refund what is excess.  It is different if you have a package.  Then you will get charged for any changes that you make along the way.


----------



## keishashadow

ckmiles said:


> I have not seen any APR for RP for end of Sept.  I have been checking for months.  Sadly I dont think there will be any- when I try to book the room without the rate there are no rooms available.  So my guess is that they are totally booked.  Ironic that the dates I will be there have no HHN .  Im happy I booked back in Feb!



When i checked this am APH rates available @ RPH & PBH till a checkout date of 9/28. 

In area of $200 a night, fingers are crossed like ones pop up in early Oct!


----------



## theterms

I booked RPR in March when there was a $282/night SMSM rate for our Oct 10-14 trip. I paid in full as well, but am hoping for a lower APH rate and the difference can just pay for parking and our dog


----------



## crostorfer

theterms said:


> I booked RPR in March when there was a $282/night SMSM rate for our Oct 10-14 trip. I paid in full as well, but am hoping for a lower APH rate and the difference can just pay for parking and our dog



I wish you well. I'm starting to lose hope for October.


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> _The hotels book up no matter what houses they have for hhn
> 
> Some dates are hard to book during hhn period
> 
> I booked a 13 night stay last year for rpr this year
> $217 + tax per night-rpr
> 
> Last week I was reviewing my reservations and realize I was shorted out one night
> I know I glanced at it when it came but did not review it until recently
> 
> They have me for check out the day before my planned leave
> 
> Figure it was a glitch in my confirmation email that I got last year
> 
> I called to add that Thursday night
> Was told sorry for the error but I can book that missing night at a rate of $375 + taxes
> Can’t add it to my prior reservation was told
> 
> No way around it
> Have to book a new reservation for the one night
> 
> I’ll couch surf that night in the lobby
> Lol
> 
> Will be doing hhn that Thursday and leave the park at 1:00 am
> Then eat at Jakes at 1:20
> They close at 2 am
> 
> Have an early pickup Friday morning
> 3:00 am for a 5:09 am flight
> 
> So.... book now and adjust your rate when ap discounts come out_



What night are you short? If you need a bed, son and I can share and let you have one.


----------



## theterms

crostorfer said:


> I wish you well. I'm starting to lose hope for October.


My sister in law is now trying to book the same time as us (October 10-14). She doesn't have an AP, but our dates are pretty booked everywhere, especially the deluxe. HRH and PBR are showing availability October 11-15 now. Just no APH rates.


----------



## SnowWitch

Any idea when the APH rates will be released for the first couple of weeks of December?


----------



## damo

SnowWitch said:


> Any idea when the APH rates will be released for the first couple of weeks of December?


Nobody knows.


----------



## crostorfer

theterms said:


> My sister in law is now trying to book the same time as us (October 10-14). She doesn't have an AP, but our dates are pretty booked everywhere, especially the deluxe. HRH and PBR are showing availability October 11-15 now. Just no APH rates.



My dates have rooms open and at regular pricing all week, at every resort. I can stay for as little as $169 at Cabana Bay or the Aventura, so I'll probably end up there, I just really wanted the Hard Rock, and my daughter really wants the Portofino. It's just frustrating to me, because we live on the west coast and only go once a year. I get the AP because the hotel discount usually pays for itself on a stay of 3 days. If I can't get a hotel discount the AP isn't worth it for me, when we can get military discount passes.


----------



## keishashadow

I’m now seeing PBH join HRH in being sold out for first weekend in Oct.  not a great sign for APH rates nor the crowd levels in parks


----------



## crostorfer

keishashadow said:


> I’m now seeing PBH join HRH in being sold out for first weekend in Oct.  not a great sign for APH rates nor the crowd levels in parks



We always used to go during fall break, which usually coincides with that time frame. Over the years the crowd levels have become intolerable. We are intentionally going later this year to avoid the madness. It just gets to the point that it's not fun, and the hotel seem to miss the mark with staffing, especially by the pools.


----------



## keishashadow

crostorfer said:


> We always used to go during fall break, which usually coincides with that time frame. Over the years the crowd levels have become intolerable. We are intentionally going later this year to avoid the madness. It just gets to the point that it's not fun, and the hotel seem to miss the mark with staffing, especially by the pools.



October in general has become more popular over the last 2 decades.  Used to be slooooow.  

If I didn’t have DVC UY points with an October use year start and also committed to a private RIP tour Columbus Day weekend with my bestie, I’d have jumped to last week or two of September when the crowds are reported to be dead and APH rates are enticingly low.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

We are looking at staying at the Royal Pacific in February of 2019.  I'm a newbie with regards to Universal.  In general, is RPR normally included in AP discounts?  If so, is February normally included and what is the average % off?  We are checking in most likely Presidents day for a 3 night stay.


----------



## georgina

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> We are looking at staying at the Royal Pacific in February of 2019.  I'm a newbie with regards to Universal.  In general, is RPR normally included in AP discounts?  If so, is February normally included and what is the average % off?  We are checking in most likely Presidents day for a 3 night stay.



Yes, in general ALL the resorts are included in APH rates. For that weekend, who knows? The best way to see is the old date and rate threads - here are links to 2017 and 2018 - 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-onsite-hotel-date-rate-thread.3660262/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-hotel-date-rate-thread.3569374/


----------



## chiisai

We are attending one night during the latter half of the first week of October.  I went ahead and booked RPR standard queen after reading the post by @keishashadow.  HRH only had pool view queens left and was $70 more than RPR. PBH did have garden queens left, but it was still more $ than RPR.

I thought about booking a non-EP hotel, but given how quickly things were getting booked I decided I'd rather wind up with unnecessary EPs than no EP.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Changed my reservation for about the 20th time. Dropped a few nights off but picked up a Cabana Bay volcano side room woooo! APH rates still aren't out for late September/early October but SMSM was good to me.


----------



## cbonebt

on the lowes website where do I put the APH code under advanced options? or where does it go on universal website?


----------



## keishashadow

cbonebt said:


> on the lowes website where do I put the APH code under advanced options? or where does it go on universal website?



Use link on first page


----------



## ksromack

What is the best room category to choose if we want to try getting a balcony at Portofino?  Or are they interspersed within all room categories?  We're planning a 2 night stay in late November.  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## keishashadow

ksromack said:


> What is the best room category to choose if we want to try getting a balcony at Portofino?  Or are they interspersed within all room categories?  We're planning a 2 night stay in late November.  Thanks for any advice!


U might find answer in PBH sticky thread here if u search 

I’ve stayed there more times than I can recall, my favorite.  

Only one trip were we surprised to open the curtains in the am to see a small balcony!  Nothing said at checkin btw. Had a platinum upgrade to a suite, bay view 

I’ve read online that u can request a paid upgrade to one at checkin


----------



## damo

So some APH rates are up for October.  Weekends for the deluxes are sparse.


----------



## sandam1

It looks like the rates are available through Christmas, but not into January. I am toying with the idea of staying at Universal for the Disney Marathon weekend (doesn't THAT sound odd?) so I was hoping (wishful thinking?) that they might go into January.


----------



## crostorfer

damo said:


> So some APH rates are up for October.  Weekends for the deluxes are sparse.



I'm there the week of the 21st and mid-week I've got discounted rates for Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls. No deluxe, and Aventura is still $169.


----------



## crostorfer

crostorfer said:


> I'm there the week of the 21st and mid-week I've got discounted rates for Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls. No deluxe, and Aventura is still $169.



I take that back, the rate at the PBH is $309, APH. Cabana Bay is $129, Sapphire Falls $159.


----------



## chiisai

PBH just popped up for me with AP rate for the day I’m staying first week of October, $304.  $5 less than what I booked yesterday for RPR.


----------



## keishashadow

chiisai said:


> PBH just popped up for me with AP rate for the day I’m staying first week of October, $304.  $5 less than what I booked yesterday for RPR.



Curious what dates, there that week and see nothing


----------



## barb969

All hotels except RP and adventura have AP rates posted thru December.


----------



## chiisai

keishashadow said:


> Curious what dates, there that week and see nothing


PMing you.


----------



## keishashadow

Did have PBH in my cart for $332 a night, rack rate, but it disappeared in the time I went to get a CC. Arrrgh


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> Did have PBH in my cart for $332 a night, rack rate, but it disappeared in the time I went to get a CC. Arrrgh




Sorry.


I snagged two rooms for Oct. 24-27...hope those weren't yours!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> I snagged two rooms for Oct. 24-27...hope those weren't yours!!!!



We’re good lol.  

The Loews website not so much.  I had PBH twice in my cart to book and it went poof!!!  

Sitting on RPH as a fall back but crazy the site is so glitchy.


----------



## **Clare**

At last for October rates!! I’ve just booked Portofino for $234, very happy


----------



## Lewdannie

Not the depth of savings I was hoping for, but every little bit counts.
Booked at Portofino but will hang onto my existing RPR reservation just a bit longer, just in case.


----------



## crazywig

We're just doing 1 night/ 2 days in the middle of our disney trip. Got $214 for Hard Rock on December 11th. Rack rate had been $304 so I'm happy with that.


----------



## ksromack

Thanks for updating.  I was going to book our two nights the monday and tuesday after Thanksgiving last week but the bayview King was $359 a night....today I got it for $244 with an AP rate.   I'm very happy!


----------



## georgina

Not much at RPR around Thanksgiving. I have one regular room for part of the week - there are APH rates at HRH and PBH that could save me a few hundred, but the rest of us are at RPR club level. I could get an APH rate for the captain's presidential suite for $1300 a night however! (a little out of my price range and it only sleeps 2!)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The link at the beginning is supposed to show ap?

I've been messing around and entering all sorts of October dates and haven't seen any AP rates.


----------



## damo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The link at the beginning is supposed to show ap?
> 
> I've been messing around and entering all sorts of October dates and haven't seen any AP rates.



Yup, it does.

Here's an example of a bunch ... https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=


----------



## crostorfer

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The link at the beginning is supposed to show ap?
> 
> I've been messing around and entering all sorts of October dates and haven't seen any AP rates.



Yes, and they have changed since yesterday, and for the better. Yesterday I only had APH rates at PBH, CB, and SF. Today I have rates for the RPR and the Aventura as well. Aventura for $119, RPR for $234. This is mid-week, the 22nd-25th of October.


----------



## chiisai

crostorfer said:


> Yes, and they have changed since yesterday, and for the better. Yesterday I only had APH rates at PBH, CB, and SF. Today I have rates for the RPR and the Aventura as well. Aventura for $119, RPR for $234. This is mid-week, the 22nd-25th of October.



Wow, thanks for posting!  I just changed my reservation and saved ~$70/night.


----------



## crostorfer

$234/ night at the Royal Pacific was too good to pass up. We're booked there 21st-25th.


----------



## chiisai

crostorfer said:


> $234/ night at the Royal Pacific was too good to pass up. We're booked there 21st-25th.



No kidding!


----------



## georgina

crostorfer said:


> Yes, and they have changed since yesterday, and for the better. Yesterday I only had APH rates at PBH, CB, and SF. Today I have rates for the RPR and the Aventura as well. Aventura for $119, RPR for $234. This is mid-week, the 22nd-25th of October.



Definitely pays to keep checking if what you want does not show up at first. I will still be checking every few days for my dates.


----------



## mmouse50

Do they ever add more rooms to the APH rates?  I have an AP but no one else in my party does.  We are booked at Hard Rock for 12/1 thru 12/3 and have a seasonal rate right now - the AP rate is higher than what I currently have - the lowest AP rate is for a deluxe king club level. Didn’t want to pay more/ do they ever add anything else


----------



## damo

mmouse50 said:


> Do they ever add more rooms to the APH rates?  I have an AP but no one else in my party does.  We are booked at Hard Rock for 12/1 thru 12/3 and have a seasonal rate right now - the AP rate is higher than what I currently have - the lowest AP rate is for a deluxe king club level. Didn’t want to pay more/ do they ever add anything else



Yes, they do quite frequently.  It is all an occupancy thing.  If they have lots of rooms, they'll throw some out to passholders.


----------



## Roxyfire

mmouse50 said:


> Do they ever add more rooms to the APH rates?  I have an AP but no one else in my party does.  We are booked at Hard Rock for 12/1 thru 12/3 and have a seasonal rate right now - the AP rate is higher than what I currently have - the lowest AP rate is for a deluxe king club level. Didn’t want to pay more/ do they ever add anything else



Definitely, just keep checking every so often or follow this thread to see if anyone has reported more options.


----------



## SpaCelebration

I'm not sure if this has been asked & answered.  We are planning a trip over Easter break 2019 from Thurs. April 18th to Wed April 24th.  Easter is on the 21st.  We will get APs & am hoping for an AP rate at a Deluxe for the Express pass.  I'm thinking it's more likely that the AP rates will be after Easter weekend.  I wanted to book soon to hold the room, though.

If I book now & AP rates released will the hotel apply it to the applicable days or to my entire reservation?  Or will I need to cancel & rebook based on when the AP rate applies.   

Last time we went a few years ago we only stayed after Easter & when I saw the AP rate I called & they applied the AP rate, to my entire reservation, since it was valid for all of the days.


----------



## macraven

_Yes it can be done but only if the allotted number of ap rooms are available 

Only a specific amount of rooms will be eligible for the ap discount _


----------



## damo

SpaCelebration said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked & answered.  We are planning a trip over Easter break 2019 from Thurs. April 18th to Wed April 24th.  Easter is on the 21st.  We will get APs & am hoping for an AP rate at a Deluxe for the Express pass.  I'm thinking it's more likely that the AP rates will be after Easter weekend.  I wanted to book soon to hold the room, though.
> 
> If I book now & AP rates released will the hotel apply it to the applicable days or to my entire reservation?  Or will I need to cancel & rebook based on when the AP rate applies.
> 
> Last time we went a few years ago we only stayed after Easter & when I saw the AP rate I called & they applied the AP rate, to my entire reservation, since it was valid for all of the days.



When you change anything with Universal, it is always a cancel and rebook.  So, if there isn't a valid ap rate for all your days, you won't be able to do it.  They won't just change a couple of days here and there.


----------



## SpaCelebration

macraven said:


> Yes it can be done but only if the allotted number of ap rooms are available
> 
> Only a specific amount of rooms will be eligible for the ap discount






damo said:


> When you change anything with Universal, it is always a cancel and rebook.  So, if there isn't a valid ap rate for all your days, you won't be able to do it.  They won't just change a couple of days here and there.




Thank you.


----------



## keishashadow

SpaCelebration said:


> Thank you.



If you are willing to take a chance on booking a few consecutive days that may have an APH offered, you could book a split trip and ask to link the two reservations. 

My willingness to do so would surely depend on the discount.  Did u check the last two years’ date & rate threads for what others may have booked over that holiday?

Always a chance you would have to move your room & you do have to stop at the desk again.

I wouldn’t buy the APH speculatively though, just with intent of hoping for for a good rate in this case.


----------



## SpaCelebration

keishashadow said:


> If you are willing to take a chance on booking a few consecutive days that may have an APH offered, you could book a split trip and ask to link the two reservations.
> 
> My willingness to do so would surely depend on the discount.  Did u check the last two years’ date & rate threads for what others may have booked over that holiday?
> 
> Always a chance you would have to move your room & you do have to stop at the desk again.
> 
> I wouldn’t buy the APH speculatively though, just with intent of hoping for for a good rate in this case.



Thanks for this.  I'll check the rate threads.  I didnt realize we could do a split stay in the same hotel & link reservations.  We've stayed at RPC and Sapphire Falls & changed hotels before.  While I loved SF, we really missed not having the express pass.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

mmouse50 said:


> Do they ever add more rooms to the APH rates?  I have an AP but no one else in my party does.  We are booked at Hard Rock for 12/1 thru 12/3 and have a seasonal rate right now - the AP rate is higher than what I currently have - the lowest AP rate is for a deluxe king club level. Didn’t want to pay more/ do they ever add anything else



That's the situation for me as well. My stay more, save more rate is significantly lower than anything that was just released for AP rates. I'll be watching to see if that changes but right now I guess it saves me the hassle of upgrading.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> That's the situation for me as well. My stay more, play more rate is significantly lower than anything that was just released for AP rates. I'll be watching to see if that changes but right now I guess it saves me the hassle of upgrading.



Me too. Sticking with the smpm rate.


----------



## squirrel922

This is all very confusing.  I don't have an annual pass and it seems to be slightly (not too much) higher than I'd pay for  Do I need to have an AP before I book one of these rates if I see something good?  The AP seem to be about $15-$20 more which isn't a big deal in the grand scheme of things but if I can't get a better price for the hotel maybe it's not worth the extra $80?  If I see a good price (looking at early Jan 19) for an AP hotel rate can I book it and then get an AP?


----------



## iona

squirrel922 said:


> If I see a good price (looking at early Jan 19) for an AP hotel rate can I book it and then get an AP?



Yes.


----------



## vrajewski10513

squirrel922 said:


> This is all very confusing.  I don't have an annual pass and it seems to be slightly (not too much) higher than I'd pay for  Do I need to have an AP before I book one of these rates if I see something good?  The AP seem to be about $15-$20 more which isn't a big deal in the grand scheme of things but if I can't get a better price for the hotel maybe it's not worth the extra $80?  If I see a good price (looking at early Jan 19) for an AP hotel rate can I book it and then get an AP?


Sometimes the Stay More Save More rate works out to be a better price than the APH rate. However, if you do find a good deal in the AP rates you don’t need to have the AP at the time of booking, just when you check in (or they may allow you to show it later on if you haven’t gotten it yet). This hasn’t happened to me, but I’m assuming if you don’t end up getting an AP but booked an APH rate, they will end up charging your credit card rack rate.


----------



## keishashadow

vrajewski10513 said:


> Sometimes the Stay More Save More rate works out to be a better price than the APH rate. However, if you do find a good deal in the AP rates you don’t need to have the AP at the time of booking, just when you check in (or they may allow you to show it later on if you haven’t gotten it yet). This hasn’t happened to me, but I’m assuming if you don’t end up getting an AP but booked an APH rate, they will end up charging your credit card rack rate.



That is the drill


----------



## keishashadow

Wanted to toss it out there that I did finally stumble across APH rates for my dates over Columbus Day weekend.  

Unfortunately, only at RPH for one of the suites.  Rates just shy of $500/night pre-tax.  Too rich for my blood, will stay with my standard room.

Will keep checking though


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Wanted to toss it out there that I did finally stumble across APH rates for my dates over Columbus Day weekend.
> 
> Unfortunately, only at RPH for one of the suites.  Rates just shy of $500/night pre-tax.  Too rich for my blood, will stay with my standard room.
> 
> Will keep checking though



I gave up on finding HRH over Columbus Day weekend a while ago. My next trip is Thanksgiving, so I doubt there will be much there either. However, I have benefited greatly from the discounts on almost all of my other trips.


----------



## larry47591

soniam said:


> I gave up on finding HRH over Columbus Day weekend a while ago. My next trip is Thanksgiving, so I doubt there will be much there either. However, I have benefited greatly from the discounts on almost all of my other trips.



Which dates in November cause I see pretty much every hotel has ap rates that week


----------



## soniam

larry47591 said:


> Which dates in November cause I see pretty much every hotel has ap rates that week



Thanksgiving, 11/21-25, but we want to stay at HRH, which doesn't always have AP rates or they go quickly.


----------



## larry47591

soniam said:


> Thanksgiving, 11/21-25, but we want to stay at HRH, which doesn't always have AP rates or they go quickly.


Got yeah.


----------



## cschaaf

The good news is one APH rate opened up for the days we'll be there in October. The bad news is that it's the Presidential Suite at RPR for $1280/night. :S


----------



## ruzer28

Probably a foolish question, but has anyone ever seen AP rates for Christmas week? PBH Club is $744 a night for our nights right now. Yikes.


----------



## Tinknalli

ruzer28 said:


> Probably a foolish question, but has anyone ever seen AP rates for Christmas week? PBH Club is $744 a night for our nights right now. Yikes.


Unlikely as it is the busiest week of the year.  If you want to stay on-site I would book sooner rather than later.


----------



## cschaaf

ruzer28 said:


> Probably a foolish question, but has anyone ever seen AP rates for Christmas week? PBH Club is $744 a night for our nights right now. Yikes.


We got an AP rate last Christmas at RPR. We saved over $1500 on 2 rooms for 3 nights (12/23 - 26)


----------



## ruzer28

Thanks, I’ll keep checking. cschaaf, do you remember when you booked?


----------



## cschaaf

ruzer28 said:


> Thanks, I’ll keep checking. cschaaf, do you remember when you booked?


Looking back through this thread, I booked the AP rate on 10/31.


----------



## maryj11

I know I have read that if we book a room now for next summer that we can change to an AP rate when they come out. 
Should we book now for next August? What do all of you do that have gone several times?


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

maryj11 said:


> I know I have read that if we book a room now for next summer that we can change to an AP rate when they come out.
> Should we book now for next August? What do all of you do that have gone several times?



We booked for Nov this year in May and got a good rate. We also did a last minute trip last year and didn't book Nov until early Oct and still got a good rate but we were staying 5 nights so SMSM is pretty good at that point. If it doesn't bother you to have the deposit tied up, I would go ahead and book. But there's probably some freedom to wait too. It's possible the rate will go up though.


----------



## Julie's Haircut

Is there another place to see annual passholder rates?   On Universal's website I'm only seeing rates for up to September 27.

I'm planning to go either the last week of November after Thanksgiving week or the first full week of December.

I don't have an annual pass yet, but will buy one later.

The long term rates for stays of 7 nights are pretty good, but I want to see if APH rates are better.


----------



## damo

Julie's Haircut said:


> Is there another place to see annual passholder rates?   On Universal's website I'm only seeing rates for up to September 27.
> 
> I'm planning to go either the last week of November after Thanksgiving week or the first full week of December.
> 
> I don't have an annual pass yet, but will buy one later.
> 
> The long term rates for stays of 7 nights are pretty good, but I want to see if APH rates are better.



Rates are out through December.  Use the link in the first post of this thread.  If rates don't come up, then they aren't available for your dates.


----------



## Julie's Haircut

damo said:


> Rates are out through December.  Use the link in the first post of this thread.  If rates don't come up, then they aren't available for your dates.




Thank you.

I'm considering a split stay.  Two nights at a deluxe for express pass, then 7 nights at the new Aventura for the $100 food credit.  All hotels have APH rates available, some are basically the same as the long term rates. (+/-  $10).  Royal Pacific has a great APH rate for the beginning of my stay. 

Not that we'd go to the parks every day.  Maybe 3 or 4 days, using Adventure as a base for other Orlando attractions as well.  Then use than annual pass again earlier in fall 2019.


----------



## ruthies12

Anybody have a guestimate as to when APH rates for January will be released?


----------



## LovePug

Which AP would I need to purchase for a possible discount and 2 parks. Are there blackout dates? I'm sorry for sounding stupid, but the Universal site confuses me for some reason. Looking at possibly going the week after Thanksgiving next year and the AP rate for the same time frame this year is significant. Just toying with dates/finances right now.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Blockout dates:
https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/tickets-packages/annual-passes/blockout-dates/index.html

Assuming they keep roughly the same blockout dates for next year, you should be okay with a Seasonal Pass and only have to worry about the concert dates. Mannheim Steamroller seasonal concerts tend to be on weekends that time of year.  You would be blocked out of Studios only on concert dates, but would still have access to IOA.  Unfortunately they don't post actual concert dates all that far in advance.  If you go with the Seasonal Pass, and a concert is a problem, you could always upgrade to the next level pass at that time.


----------



## LovePug

CAPSLOCK said:


> Blockout dates:
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/tickets-packages/annual-passes/blockout-dates/index.html
> 
> Assuming they keep roughly the same blockout dates for next year, you should be okay with a Seasonal Pass and only have to worry about the concert dates. Mannheim Steamroller seasonal concerts tend to be on weekends that time of year.  You would be blocked out of Studios only on concert dates, but would still have access to IOA.  Unfortunately they don't post actual concert dates all that far in advance.  If you go with the Seasonal Pass, and a concert is a problem, you could always upgrade to the next level pass at that time.



Thank-you! Would this give me access to "park hop"?


----------



## macraven

_The ap allows the person to park
hop_


----------



## ksromack

This is probably not the best place to ask but if I have a one day park-to-park (paid w/tax something like $185ish) and wanted to convert that to a Seasonal AP, wouldn't it cost us only about a $100 to do so?  The Seasonal pass looks like it's $284.99 (I'm guessing that is without tax).  We'll be spending 3-4 days at the US/IoA parks between October and December of this year.


----------



## damo

ksromack said:


> This is probably not the best place to ask but if I have a one day park-to-park (paid w/tax something like $185ish) and wanted to convert that to a Seasonal AP, wouldn't it cost us only about a $100 to do so?  The Seasonal pass looks like it's $284.99 (I'm guessing that is without tax).  We'll be spending 3-4 days at the US/IoA parks between October and December of this year.



It will just be the difference in the two prices, definitely a cost savings for you.


----------



## ksromack

damo said:


> It will just be the difference in the two prices, definitely a cost savings for you.


Thank you!  I thought so but didn't want to get shocked when we upgraded our ticket un October!


----------



## Pharmgirl123

Is there anyway to search for APH rates using a monthly format? For example,see all rates for the month of September. I have open availability this month and next month and it would be so much nicer to search APH rates this way vs. typing in different dates to see what I get.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Some dates APH rates seem to depend on including surrounding dates though.  I stuck in a few single dates, with no great APH rate, but when adding an adjacent day there was a better rate.  So a calendar wouldn't really work out properly.

You might be able to call them to see if their computers show APH rates a different way and can tell you the cheapest options.


----------



## Pharmgirl123

CAPSLOCK said:


> Some dates APH rates seem to depend on including surrounding dates though.  I stuck in a few single dates, with no great APH rate, but when adding an adjacent day there was a better rate.  So a calendar wouldn't really work out properly.
> 
> You might be able to call them to see if their computers show APH rates a different way and can tell you the cheapest options.



I’ll give them a call tonight and see if they have can give me the cheapest option. By plugging in random dates, the cheapest I was able to find was $120 for Cabana Bay and around $250 for RP. I was really hoping to find much cheaper rates.


----------



## Brownie54

I was just able to change my reservation at Portofino to a cheaper AP rate for my particular days(9-19 to 9-24). I have been checking every day for the last two weeks. I also noticed better rates at other on-site hotels and even Adventura had rooms that haven't been available. Pretty sure they won't last. The bottom line here is that if you want better rates you have to keep trying every day and maybe you will get lucky.


----------



## damo

Pharmgirl123 said:


> Is there anyway to search for APH rates using a monthly format? For example,see all rates for the month of September. I have open availability this month and next month and it would be so much nicer to search APH rates this way vs. typing in different dates to see what I get.



No.  Rates change during the week days, weekends and HHN nights.


----------



## EveDallas

In case this helps anyone - I haven't been able to get any APH rays at all on the Universal site for our November trip. Out of curiosity, I checked the Lowes site directly tonight and scored a suite at Cabana Bay for the same price I was paying for a regular room on the Uni site.


----------



## damo

EveDallas said:


> In case this helps anyone - I haven't been able to get any APH rays at all on the Universal site for our November trip. Out of curiosity, I checked the Lowes site directly tonight and scored a suite at Cabana Bay for the same price I was paying for a regular room on the Uni site.



How were you looking for rooms on the Uni site?


----------



## EveDallas

damo said:


> How were you looking for rooms on the Uni site?



Maybe I worded it wrong, but when I went to the Universal Orlando website and clicked on hotels, no APH rates were coming up for me. For any dates. I got seasonal and SMSM rates but no APH. I've never had a problem in the past, so I thought maybe there were just no more APH rooms available. But when I went to the Loews website, I found APH rates.


----------



## barb969

EveDallas said:


> Maybe I worded it wrong, but when I went to the Universal Orlando website and clicked on hotels, no APH rates were coming up for me. For any dates. I got seasonal and SMSM rates but no APH. I've never had a problem in the past, so I thought maybe there were just no more APH rooms available. But when I went to the Loews website, I found APH rates.


You need to use the link in the first post of this thread.  Or go to the uni site and click passholder at the top of the page to get to ap rates.


----------



## damo

EveDallas said:


> Maybe I worded it wrong, but when I went to the Universal Orlando website and clicked on hotels, no APH rates were coming up for me. For any dates. I got seasonal and SMSM rates but no APH. I've never had a problem in the past, so I thought maybe there were just no more APH rooms available. But when I went to the Loews website, I found APH rates.



If you just go to the Universal website and click on the hotels and enter the APH code, nothing will come up.  That will not give you aph rates for some reason.  I actually contacted Universal and told them that it doesn't work.  It is a flaw in their coding. Using that same process with the FL code will give you Florida rates but using APH will not give you APH rates. 

In the first post there is a link that will give you APH rates.  In the future, use it or the Loews website or go to the annual pass section on the Universal website.


----------



## SonyaShay

Checking daily really does pay off! We upgraded to seasonal passes during our trip in June and have decided to visit Nov 17-21 in order to see everything Christmas. In an effort to save money we will stay offsite this trip. With increasing crowds leading closer to Thanksgiving the idea of a throwaway room for express passes sounded like a good idea. Last week I was able to get Portifino for $289 but today I found Royal Pacific for $214!! There is no way possible for me to buy Express for my family of 3 for 2 days for the price of the room at Royal.


----------



## ckmiles

Daily checking does pay off!  I just got an AP rate for Sept 24th thru 28th for $204.  My SMSM rate was $219.  YAY!!


----------



## wdwnut61

I currently had the Stay More rate for our Nov dates 18-20 for 279.20 and 21 for 404.10.
I used the link on the first page and saved over 300.00
Our new APH rate is 18-20 at 224.00 and 21 at 309.00


----------



## keishashadow

Booked one last platinum you first stay 12/6 

Aph rate $214+, bayview with complimentary upgrade to (our so-long, farewell won’t be able to afford you) favorite onsitensuite

Also, added on a day to fall trip, friday 9/28 @ SF.  Booked standard, upgrade to lagoon view Aph $189+

Neither rate has been available when i checked up to last weekend.


----------



## chiisai

ruzer28 said:


> Thanks, I’ll keep checking. cschaaf, do you remember when you booked?



Have you had any luck @ruzer28? We are debating booking a trip.  If we go it has to be between Christmas Day and New Years; having a hard time with the prices.


----------



## 2 yl's

Best advice in this thread check every day! Just scored AP rate for PBH for a 4 night Thanksgiving trip, still on the expensive side but saved ~$600. These rates were not available prior to today.


----------



## cbonebt

Are February aph rates available now? I went throught the link and they are high! lol


----------



## larry47591

cbonebt said:


> Are February aph rates available now? I went throught the link and they are high! lol



No.  Only till Dec. 20th


----------



## larry47591

I was able to book DEC. 21-23 with ap discount today.  I didnt check but I would guess its open up through Christmas now


----------



## andrea_atl

Checked a variety of Jan/Feb 2019 dates again today, still nothing.


----------



## chiisai

larry47591 said:


> I was able to book DEC. 21-23 with ap discount today.  I didnt check but I would guess its open up through Christmas now



Thanks!  Just checked after Christmas, nothing yet through 12/31


----------



## TMin22

Waiting for February APH dates. Going for my husbands 50th Birthday. Just the 2 of us, trying to be kids again. Lol
Want a hotel with less children. Any suggestions? Thx


----------



## peajay18

TMin22 said:


> Waiting for February APH dates. Going for my husbands 50th Birthday. Just the 2 of us, trying to be kids again. Lol
> Want a hotel with less children. Any suggestions? Thx


Portofino is the most "grown-up".


----------



## sandam1

andrea_atl said:


> Checked a variety of Jan/Feb 2019 dates again today, still nothing.



I looked through last year's posts and it appears that rates for January/February time frame weren't released until the beginning of November. Which is frustrating me to no end as I'm trying to plan a trip for mid-January, but at least that is the historical data.


----------



## weather_lady

sandam1 said:


> I looked through last year's posts and it appears that rates for January/February time frame weren't released until the beginning of November. Which is frustrating me to no end as I'm trying to plan a trip for mid-January, but at least that is the historical data.



I'm in the same boat!  Flight schedules for our dates (February break) came out weeks ago and we tend to fly JetBlue/Southwest (where you have to book the second the schedule is released for the best rate), so we had to book flight and hotel blind, not knowing if there will be any APH rates for our visit that we'll be able to utilize.  I'm an over-planner and I hate to gamble, but we don't have much of a choice.    So now I'm on the Loews website at least twice a day, checking just in case...


----------



## SCSabresfan

weather_lady said:


> I'm in the same boat!  Flight schedules for our dates (February break) came out weeks ago and we tend to fly JetBlue/Southwest (where you have to book the second the schedule is released for the best rate), so we had to book flight and hotel blind, not knowing if there will be any APH rates for our visit that we'll be able to utilize.  I'm an over-planner and I hate to gamble, but we don't have much of a choice.    So now I'm on the Loews website at least twice a day, checking just in case...



Make sure you are checking the link on the first page of this thread it is so much easier than the Loews website. I have been stressing out wondering if we were going to get APH rates for our trip in mid-December. I have been checking that site several times a day to no avail. This morning, much to my jubilation, the price dropped by $70 per night, saving me over $200 for a 3 night stay! I was on the phone with reservations at 8:00am sharp to get my rate change. I am so glad I was persistent in checking the rates.


----------



## weather_lady

SCSabresfan said:


> Make sure you are checking the link on the first page of this thread it is so much easier than the Loews website. I have been stressing out wondering if we were going to get APH rates for our trip in mid-December. I have been checking that site several times a day to no avail. This morning, much to my jubilation, the price dropped by $70 per night, saving me over $200 for a 3 night stay! I was on the phone with reservations at 8:00am sharp to get my rate change. I am so glad I was persistent in checking the rates.



Thanks!  I've been checking both, but I'll add the linked one to my "daily" checking schedule.  Sometimes when I plug in random dates (to see how far the APH discounts have been extended), I find an APH rate available on the Loews website but not the linked website (the link on the first page), so I'm not sure I can trust either one by itself.  You're right -- persistence pays off!  So glad you were able to get a better rate for your December visit.


----------



## SCSabresfan

And I am so glad that I jumped at that price as just 24 hours later the price is back up $70 per night.


----------



## AntimonyER

I had a $204 one night reservation at RPR (queen water view) for Dec 20. Was hoping to add a second night, but until yesterday there was no APH for the 21st or later. But yesterday I was able to add the 21st for $229.


----------



## hdrolfe

I am planning to go in March, and will be purchasing season AP. Can I book the AP rate even if I haven't bought the AP yet? I will buy it in advance if I have to but was hoping to do it once I get there, or upgrade regular tickets to an AP. I assume the AP rates for March (if there are any?) won't be out for a few months as it's only up to Dec 20 or so now, so maybe in January? Hope this makes sense, I tried searching, this thread is so many pages!! From my limited searching it looks like I would save enough on the deluxe resorts to stay there instead of at one of the value types. I hope this makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## Suprachica79

hdrolfe said:


> I am planning to go in March, and will be purchasing season AP. Can I book the AP rate even if I haven't bought the AP yet? I will buy it in advance if I have to but was hoping to do it once I get there, or upgrade regular tickets to an AP. I assume the AP rates for March (if there are any?) won't be out for a few months as it's only up to Dec 20 or so now, so maybe in January? Hope this makes sense, I tried searching, this thread is so many pages!! From my limited searching it looks like I would save enough on the deluxe resorts to stay there instead of at one of the value types. I hope this makes sense. Thank you!



Definitely don’t need the pass to book the room, there at co flirting reports about when exactly you need it. Some say at check-in (I believe the UO site states this), others have said they just needed to show it before check-out. Worst case scenario, go to guest services and purchase it when you arrive before check-in. Depending upon when in March, you could save quite a bit or not a ton, it depends based on school vaca and Easter.


----------



## hdrolfe

Suprachica79 said:


> Definitely don’t need the pass to book the room, there at co flirting reports about when exactly you need it. Some say at check-in (I believe the UO site states this), others have said they just needed to show it before check-out. Worst case scenario, go to guest services and purchase it when you arrive before check-in. Depending upon when in March, you could save quite a bit or not a ton, it depends based on school vaca and Easter.



Thanks! Easter is in April this year. We are going on our March break but so far it seems to be a lower time (at least according to Disney for some reason). I'll cross my fingers it's enough to make the higher level hotel worth it (and it's express pass perk). I'll plan to buy when we get there before we check in.


----------



## larry47591

Just a heads up but I notice Portofino has aph rates up to March 8th.  I would figure the other hotels aren't far behind


----------



## weather_lady

FEBRUARY NOW AVAILABLE!  I just booked a Parlor Suite at Portofino Bay for 2/18-22 (APH rate of $629.50/night, down from $854+ yesterday).  There are no APH rates at HRH or RPR for those dates, however.  I have not checked other dates or looked to see if the APH rates extend further, but if you've been watching for January and February, please check!  The rates I saw were listed on BOTH the website linked-to on the first post in this thread, and on the Loews Hotels official page.

Oops - I see @larry47591 beat me to the punchline.  I was so excited to post that I neglected to check beforehand.  Should we tag @peel?  (Guess I just did, LOL).


----------



## Carnut12

Thank you I just booked, I’m not sure my deal is great, but it is better than what it was a week or so ago when I looked.  I’m going to keep looking, I’m going President’s Day Weekend.


----------



## larry47591

Looks like every Hotel but Aventura has passholder rate up to March 8th now


----------



## Carnut12

larry47591 said:


> Looks like every Hotel but Aventura has passholder rate up to March 8th now



Looks that way, it looks like only Portofino has the lower rooms discounted.  I didn’t think my deal was that good, but then I noticed I got a deluxe room for $414, they are $594 without AP discount, well worth getting the AP over regular tickets just for this savings.


----------



## sandam1

Something seems a bit "off" with my dates. I'm looking at Cabana Bay for 1/9-14. With the APH discount, the tower suite is $157. The listing says rooms starting at $116, but the lowest shown is $137. Then when I look at the regular rates, the tower suite is $157.50. Really, a fifty cent discount! I'm wondering if there is a glitch somewhere in the system.

I'm going to keep checking back, but frankly, if those prices hold, I may be re-evaluating staying on-site. This is our first trip with a rental car (we are doing some of the Disney Marathon Weekend races) so we have more options than usual.


----------



## Carnut12

I just played around with it, I get in Thursday evening so I was going to use Hilton Points to stay that night and just stay Friday/Saturday at Universal.  For kicks I just put in staying all 3 nights and it’s cheaper then staying 2. I had to switch from Portofino to RPR, but we loved RPR last time so that’s not a problem for us.

It pays to play with dates if you’re flexible.


----------



## Sue M

Waiting for April APH rates!  If March is already out, late April can’t be far behind


----------



## damo

sandam1 said:


> Something seems a bit "off" with my dates. I'm looking at Cabana Bay for 1/9-14. With the APH discount, the tower suite is $157. The listing says rooms starting at $116, but the lowest shown is $137. Then when I look at the regular rates, the tower suite is $157.50. Really, a fifty cent discount! I'm wondering if there is a glitch somewhere in the system.
> 
> I'm going to keep checking back, but frankly, if those prices hold, I may be re-evaluating staying on-site. This is our first trip with a rental car (we are doing some of the Disney Marathon Weekend races) so we have more options than usual.



The stay more save more rate for that length of time is always very close to the aph rate.  If you compare the seasonal rate to the smsm or aph rate, that's where you'll see the difference.  Tower Suite is $210 for seasonal rate.


----------



## ruthies12

Well I'm a happy camper!  I got Aventura for 119 a night for Wed and Thurs January 9th and 10th and then Royal Pacific for 229 a night for Friday and Saturday night January 11th and 12th.  The team member on the phone told me there is a shuttle that goes around to all the hotels for free.  I'm going to try to get them to transport our luggage but we'll see what happens.  I looked at uber and the cost is only 3 bucks lol so if the shuttle takes too long we'll just do that.

We originally planned on going back to Aventura for Saturday night but there is no discount there on a Saturday, the cost was 164 for that night.  We decided the price difference wasn't worth the hassle of switching again so we are staying at RPR.  We get a half day in the park on Sunday before we have to leave for the airport so it'll be nice having express pass for our last few hours. 

I noticed if I put all four nights at Aventura that the price was 145 a night which is the non-discounted price and is the same I booked a month ago.  I only found a discount there when I put it as wed and thurs only.  I also noticed Royal Pacific wouldn't discount Saturday night by itself but did discount it when added to a Friday night reservation. 

Definitely pays to play around with dates! ​


----------



## Sue M

ruthies12 said:


> Well I'm a happy camper!  I got Aventura for 119 a night for Wed and Thurs January 9th and 10th and then Royal Pacific for 229 a night for Friday and Saturday night January 11th and 12th.  The team member on the phone told me there is a shuttle that goes around to all the hotels for free.  I'm going to try to get them to transport our luggage but we'll see what happens.  I looked at uber and the cost is only 3 bucks lol so if the shuttle takes too long we'll just do that.
> 
> We originally planned on going back to Aventura for Saturday night but there is no discount there on a Saturday, the cost was 164 for that night.  We decided the price difference wasn't worth the hassle of switching again so we are staying at RPR.  We get a half day in the park on Sunday before we have to leave for the airport so it'll be nice having express pass for our last few hours.
> 
> I noticed if I put all four nights at Aventura that the price was 145 a night which is the non-discounted price and is the same I booked a month ago.  I only found a discount there when I put it as wed and thurs only.  I also noticed Royal Pacific wouldn't discount Saturday night by itself but did discount it when added to a Friday night reservation.
> 
> Definitely pays to play around with dates! ​


Interesting about dates and rates. I think the shuttle they are talking about is the dinner shuttle. You may have to Uber or Lyft to transfer luggage. But I’m a Universal newbie, I’ve only had 4 stays in 10 yrs. 
This Next stay is my longest, 10 nights at Royal Pacific 4/29 - 5/9 $211/night for 2 adults. I played with rates too!  Now waiting for AP rate.


----------



## ruthies12

The team member on the phone said the shuttle runs constantly throughout the day to transfer guests from hotel to hotel.  I've heard of it on here from one other person who said it was an SUV but I don't recall what time of day they did their transfer.  I'm a little worried that the team member is confusing this shuttle with the dining shuttle which my understanding is that the dining shuttle doesn't run until evening.  That was why I looked up the cost of an uber to make the transfer just in case we need to do that.  3 bucks is fine and I would be tipping the shuttle driver the same as the uber driver so that part is the same cost either way.  I'll try to come back after my trip and update with what actually happens!


----------



## ruthies12

And this trip is just two adults with one suitcase each so if worse comes to worse and this shuttle is imaginary and there are no ubers or lyfts to be had, we could just walk though sapphire falls and over to royal pacific lol


----------



## Roxyfire

ruthies12 said:


> And this trip is just two adults with one suitcase each so if worse comes to worse and this shuttle is imaginary and there are no ubers or lyfts to be had, we could just walk though sapphire falls and over to royal pacific lol



Wouldn't worry too much about ride sharing, there's always a few around. Plus I'm sure there's a driver that wouldn't mind the quick fare either.


----------



## A Belle Among Beasts

Just noticed APH rates through at least the 1st weekend in March. Didn’t play any further than that.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

damo said:


> The stay more save more rate for that length of time is always very close to the aph rate.  If you compare the seasonal rate to the smsm or aph rate, that's where you'll see the difference.  Tower Suite is $210 for seasonal rate.



I'm looking to go in the beginning of May.  Should I even bother to wait or go and book it at the smsm rate if it's that close to the aph rate?


----------



## damo

mouselike-harrier said:


> I'm looking to go in the beginning of May.  Should I even bother to wait or go and book it at the smsm rate if it's that close to the aph rate?



If you are going for more than 5 days, the smsm rate is probably going to be very close to the aph rate.


----------



## Sue M

mouselike-harrier said:


> I'm looking to go in the beginning of May.  Should I even bother to wait or go and book it at the smsm rate if it's that close to the aph rate?


I booked the stay more rate, I’ll be there late April/ early May. If AP rate comes out I’ll switch.

Edited to add, I just checked my dates for RPH, and the rate I booked isn’t available anymore. I booked a standard room. Now only availability with that rate is King Suite.  So I’d def book ASAP then keep checking. If you see a good promo rate nab it.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

I plan on going for 4 nights, so this is something I'll definitely look into especially since they probably won't release the aph rates until January.


----------



## weather_lady

How I wish they'd release the APH rates all at once instead of in piecemeal fashion!  

Thanks to fluctuating dates/resorts/room categories with APH rates, I've already changed my reservations for 2/18-2/22 _twice_, saving a little money each time but having to put down new deposits and wait for the earlier one(s) to be refunded_.  _We currently have a split stay (3 nights at Hard Rock for Unlimited Express Pass, 4th night at Sapphire Falls as the APH rate isn't offered for that 4th night, and we leave so early on day 5 that we wouldn't be able to use an Unlimited Express Pass benefit that day anyway.)

Our arrangements are more complicated than usual, as there will be an older family member joining us, which necessitates 2 connecting standard rooms or a suite with 3 or more beds, and our airfare is already purchased, so there's no flexibility as to our dates.  I appreciate the opportunity for APH-related savings, particularly during the wildly price-inflated February break, but I'd love to go back to not-having-to-check-for-APH-rates-several-times-a-day.    Oh well.  I guess this is the lifestyle I chose when I bought an annual pass!  Thanks for letting me whine.


----------



## emmabelle

I just booked 3 rooms for August 11-16, 2019.  Is $239 a night a good rate for Royal Pacific for a water view room?
It seemed good to me but I usually stay at Disney so I’m really not sure?


----------



## Suprachica79

emmabelle said:


> I just booked 3 rooms for August 11-16, 2019.  Is $239 a night a good rate for Royal Pacific for a water view room?
> It seemed good to me but I usually stay at Disney so I’m really not sure?



Sounds pretty good to me for summer peak times.


----------



## weather_lady

emmabelle said:


> I just booked 3 rooms for August 11-16, 2019.  Is $239 a night a good rate for Royal Pacific for a water view room?
> It seemed good to me but I usually stay at Disney so I’m really not sure?



Yes, it is.  We're going in February (over break, meaning the prices are inflated that week) and APH rate for a standard (non water-view) room at RPR is $275/night (with the non-discounted rack rate for that room being $409/night - yikes!).


----------



## Cheshire73

weather_lady said:


> Yes, it is.  We're going in February (over break, meaning the prices are inflated that week) and APH rate for a standard (non water-view) room at RPR is $275/night (with the non-discounted rack rate for that room being $409/night - yikes!).


Where are you finding $275/night?  I've been stalking the link on Page 1 of this thread, but I only ever come up with the non-discounted rate of $419.


----------



## damo

Cheshire73 said:


> Where are you finding $275/night?  I've been stalking the link on Page 1 of this thread, but I only ever come up with the non-discounted rate of $419.


What are your dates and what hotel are you looking for?


----------



## emmabelle

weather_lady said:


> Yes, it is.  We're going in February (over break, meaning the prices are inflated that week) and APH rate for a standard (non water-view) room at RPR is $275/night (with the non-discounted rack rate for that room being $409/night - yikes!).



now I just need to pull the trigger and cancel my two "bounceback" rooms at Disney for July.  It's hard to let go of Disney promo, but instead I'll be getting a deluxe hotel instead of a mod, plus tickets that will be good for 18 months instead of four days.


----------



## Cheshire73

damo said:


> What are your dates and what hotel are you looking for?


February 16 -19.  Royal Pacific.


----------



## jsmla

2/3-6 2019 (3 nights)
Royal Pacific Resort
$194/night (APH)

I'll keep checking and playing with my dates but I can live with this.


----------



## weather_lady

Cheshire73 said:


> Where are you finding $275/night?  I've been stalking the link on Page 1 of this thread, but I only ever come up with the non-discounted rate of $419.



We're visiting 2/18-22.  Playing around with dates, I could only get the APH rate at RPR ($275/night for a standard room) from 2/18-21.  (If I put in 2/18-22, I'm only offered club rooms or suites, and if I just look for 2/21-22, only the suites).  So what we decided to do is stay 3 nights at RPR, and then for our last night, move next door to Sapphire Falls (standard room at APH rate of $169/night).  We'll still be able to use Unlimited Express Pass all day on 2/21 (as it's good for your entire check-out day), and we fly out so early on 2/22 that we wouldn't be able to use it then, anyway.  We travel pretty light, so having to pack up and have our bags moved won't be a huge deal -- although I _will_ keep my eyes peeled and see if APH rates for standard rooms at RPR come out for 2/21, in which case we'll stay there all 4 nights.  I'm sure it can happen.  When the APH rates were first released, there were none for RPR except for suites... after a few days 2/19 and 2/20 had standard rooms at RPR at APH rates, but not my arrival or departure days... and then a couple of weeks later, when 2/18 also became available, that's when I booked.

Moral of the story: be patient and keep checking.  When I found the standard room APH rate at RPR, it was because I couldn't sleep and was playing around with my phone at 3am.  The same rate hadn't been there when I'd checked that afternoon at work around 5pm, so you never know when the rates will update...

In the meantime, I know it's not the hotel you want, but if you want a placeholder reservation for your dates, Portofino Bay currently has deluxe (extra-large - like 1 1/2 times the size of a standard room at RPR) rooms for an APH rate of $404/night from 2/16-19.


----------



## Cheshire73

weather_lady said:


> We're visiting 2/18-22.  Playing around with dates, I could only get the APH rate at RPR ($275/night for a standard room) from 2/18-21.  (If I put in 2/18-22, I'm only offered club rooms or suites, and if I just look for 2/21-22, only the suites).  So what we decided to do is stay 3 nights at RPR, and then for our last night, move next door to Sapphire Falls (standard room at APH rate of $169/night).  We'll still be able to use Unlimited Express Pass all day on 2/21 (as it's good for your entire check-out day), and we fly out so early on 2/22 that we wouldn't be able to use it then, anyway.  We travel pretty light, so having to pack up and have our bags moved won't be a huge deal -- although I _will_ keep my eyes peeled and see if APH rates for standard rooms at RPR come out for 2/21, in which case we'll stay there all 4 nights.  I'm sure it can happen.  When the APH rates were first released, there were none for RPR except for suites... after a few days 2/19 and 2/20 had standard rooms at RPR at APH rates, but not my arrival or departure days... and then a couple of weeks later, when 2/18 also became available, that's when I booked.
> 
> Moral of the story: be patient and keep checking.  When I found the standard room APH rate at RPR, it was because I couldn't sleep and was playing around with my phone at 3am.  The same rate hadn't been there when I'd checked that afternoon at work around 5pm, so you never know when the rates will update...
> 
> In the meantime, I know it's not the hotel you want, but if you want a placeholder reservation for your dates, Portofino Bay currently has deluxe (extra-large - like 1 1/2 times the size of a standard room at RPR) rooms for an APH rate of $404/night from 2/16-19.


Thanks for info.  I have been checking often, 2 to 3 times per day, but I guess I haven't hit it at quite the right time!  I'll try to be patient!


----------



## ginkybiloba

We are travelling March 7-10, and want to stay at the RPR. I was excited when the APH rates up to March 8th were released a few weeks ago but there has been nothing since. I can only book March 7th at the APH rate ($274) and then March 8&9 would be at the seasonal rate ($422). I am trying to be patient too, but I'm a planner and would really like to nail this down.


----------



## jodybird511

I agree.  We are traveling March 16-18, and the waiting is driving me nuts--especially since they released through the 8th, and then nothing since...


----------



## TexasChick123

I know it changes from year-to-year, but they didn’t release dates where we all need them (mid-March) until the end of January!!!! They’re obviously hoping to fill up the hotels as much as possible for spring break those weeks with seasonal rates and will only release APH rates if necessary. I’m waiting with you!


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

I am anxious to book for March.  Does this rate only work for Hotel only and not for a package?  I need to make sure to get the ticket deal before it goes away, but can wait for the AP rate on the hotel.  Can you book at a regular rate then modify to the AP rate when it comes out?  Also, can my TA book the hotel for me using the AP rate?  Thanks!


----------



## Roxyfire

pinkgirlmommy said:


> I am anxious to book for March.  Does this rate only work for Hotel only and not for a package?  I need to make sure to get the ticket deal before it goes away, but can wait for the AP rate on the hotel.  Can you book at a regular rate then modify to the AP rate when it comes out?  Also, can my TA book the hotel for me using the AP rate?  Thanks!



Does this rate only work for Hotel only and not for a package?  *This is room only. Booking a package for Universal is usually discouraged on this board usually because it's more restrictive than WDW's package deals and don't often provide any deal in the process. *

I need to make sure to get the ticket deal before it goes away, but can wait for the AP rate on the hotel. *What do you mean? If you go on undercover tourist, they have a good ticket deal last time I checked (buy 2 days get 2 days on park to park) and you can use the tickets until 5/29 with very minimal blackout dates (christmas/new year's etc)*

Can you book at a regular rate then modify to the AP rate when it comes out? *Yes, you can modify by phone or online but many prefer to just cancel and rebook. 
*
Also, can my TA book the hotel for me using the AP rate?  Thanks! *I'm sure they could if you really wanted them to get the commission but it's completely unnecessary and may prevent you from getting the best deal.*


----------



## macraven

_Thanks Roxyfire
Well said._


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

Thank you very much!  Yes, I want her to get the commission!  Still learning when it comes to Universal.  For the tickets, we are going to do the buy 2 days, get 2 free, and prefer to buy direct, so I was saying I want to purchase before that special ends.  I did not realize that packages were discouraged, so if there are not any benefits to getting a package, I will book my tickets and room separate.  Thanks!


----------



## Roxyfire

macraven said:


> _Thanks Roxyfire
> Well said._



I've learned a lot from you guys!


----------



## jsmla

jsmla said:


> 2/3-6 2019 (3 nights)
> Royal Pacific Resort
> $194/night (APH)
> 
> I'll keep checking and playing with my dates but I can live with this.



When I booked this for February I really wanted Universal for the week before my WDW stay but those dates (1/21-24) were only showing suites.  I checked again this morning and there were standard rate rooms available @ $194/night for my preferred January dates.


Don't give up!!


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

Was anyone able to get the AP rate last year for second week of March?  My TA said she was told some weeks are blacked out/not available and I was wondering if this was one of them?  Hoping not.  Getting anxious to book!  I don't want to wait until the end of January, lol.


----------



## soniam

pinkgirlmommy said:


> Was anyone able to get the AP rate last year for second week of March?  My TA said she was told some weeks are blacked out/not available and I was wondering if this was one of them?  Hoping not.  Getting anxious to book!  I don't want to wait until the end of January, lol.



I got one at HRH for March 9-12, 2018. Not sure if you consider that the 2nd or 3rd week. We usually go the 2nd or 3rd week and have gotten an AP discount at least 2 or 3 times.


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

Awesome.  Looking for those exact dates so I will be waiting impatiently, lol.


----------



## Bronte

We might want to go to universal for the first time.
We want to stay at the deluxe level to get the front of the line thing.
We will be 5 adults and 1 child (age 7). My sister is active military and we are Florida residents.  We might consider buying one ap (cheepest option) if that is the best deal.

What will be the best deal for us and is it best to book via a travel agent ??


----------



## macraven

_I prefer holding my own reservation and not a third party controlling it

But that is just me since I started out with a TA and eventually booked in my own after first two years of doing UO

The larger suites can hold 6 but they are expensive 
Get two rooms for your group of 6

Book one room as a Florida resident
Have military peep check out the MIL rates

Or book two FLO rate rooms and see how the total is financially to your advantage _


----------



## sassy2000

Bronte said:


> We might want to go to universal for the first time.
> We want to stay at the deluxe level to get the front of the line thing.
> We will be 5 adults and 1 child (age 7). My sister is active military and we are Florida residents.  We might consider buying one ap (cheepest option) if that is the best deal.
> 
> What will be the best deal for us and is it best to book via a travel agent ??



Universal offers military discount rooms. If you go to the loews website, use the promotion code "mil" and if there are discounted rooms available, they will show up. We used it in October and it was cheaper than the AP discount. But your sister can only get one room with her military ID so if you want 2 rooms you may want an AP for a 2nd discount. There are also military tickets available to purchase on base.


----------



## georgina

I just booked an AP rate for Feb 20-25 at CBBR. Only poolside rooms available now, but from experience I know to keep checking for the standard room to become available. For a 5 night reservation, APH saved me roughly $44 a night over the SMSM rate.

Only volcano side rooms available for the other dates I checked, Feb 11-15, which is more expensive than the current poolside rate I have now. (Still waiting for DH to plan his Feb trip so I can finalize mine!) I do tend to change my mind several times, sometimes ending up with a split stay for EP. We will have EP for Thanksgiving, so I may just stay at CBBR the whole trip in Feb. I love the EE for Volcano Bay.

Who is now in charge of this thread? Need to get the title updated to reflect that more dates are open with the AP rates. I didn't know they were out for Feb for a month already!


----------



## macraven

_Peel started the thread and can edit posts of her own

I as a moderator can also edit posts


If any readers are interested in a change, send me a Pm

Or you can run your ideas by peel through a Pm _


----------



## bobafemme

Royal Pacific
Jan 27-28
dropped to $199 today (one night) 
APH. 

Still hoping the two previous nights go down as we are staying Jan 25-27.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

Waiting on pins and needles for rates in the beginning of May.  Right now, it's expensive with Portofino actually being cheaper than Royal Pacific.  I know I'll be waiting for awhile, sigh.


----------



## disneyjr77

Do they usually offer AP rates for the second week of August?  We're looking at Aug 9-17 and since it's going to be more crowded than what we're used to, we wanted to stay at Royal Pacific and get the express pass.

ETA: Is it hard to modify/change a reservation?  I'm used to getting free dining at Disney and staying up all night or getting up in the middle of the night to book becasue the rooms sell out.  Is the AP discount like that or can i just keep checking?


----------



## larry47591

disneyjr77 said:


> Do they usually offer AP rates for the second week of August?  We're looking at Aug 9-17 and since it's going to be more crowded than what we're used to, we wanted to stay at Royal Pacific and get the express pass.
> 
> ETA: Is it hard to modify/change a reservation?  I'm used to getting free dining at Disney and staying up all night or getting up in the middle of the night to book becasue the rooms sell out.  Is the AP discount like that or can i just keep checking?



Yes they do.  More than likely it will be may or june before they come out.  Also the STSM rate might be better than the Passholder discount.


----------



## bobafemme

DisneyJr77: I usually have several bookings trying to shuffle things around until I get the location/dates/prices I like. The Universal hotels I've used have a deposit, but it is refundable if you cancel 6 (maybe 5) days out.  You can click the terms when completing your booking for the specific property. I also called again last night to be sure I read it correctly otherwise I am in quite the fiscal nightmare.


----------



## mareed

mouselike-harrier said:


> Waiting on pins and needles for rates in the beginning of May.  Right now, it's expensive with Portofino actually being cheaper than Royal Pacific.  I know I'll be waiting for awhile, sigh.



I'm waiting/hoping for end of May and also found Portofino less than Royal Pacific due to no standard rooms being available at Royal Pacific.


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

larry47591 said:


> Yes they do.  More than likely it will be may or june before they come out.  Also the STSM rate might be better than the Passholder discount.


 Do you know about when the rest of the March rates will come out?  Looking to book March 9-13!


----------



## jodybird511

I believe someone previously said that, last year, they didn't realize the remainder of March until the end of Jan....sigh


----------



## mouselike-harrier

mareed said:


> I'm waiting/hoping for end of May and also found Portofino less than Royal Pacific due to no standard rooms being available at Royal Pacific.


The standard at Royal Pacific, for my dates, were $20 a night more than Portofino.


----------



## disneyjr77

larry47591 said:


> Yes they do.  More than likely it will be may or june before they come out.  Also the STSM rate might be better than the Passholder discount.





bobafemme said:


> DisneyJr77: I usually have several bookings trying to shuffle things around until I get the location/dates/prices I like. The Universal hotels I've used have a deposit, but it is refundable if you cancel 6 (maybe 5) days out.  You can click the terms when completing your booking for the specific property. I also called again last night to be sure I read it correctly otherwise I am in quite the fiscal nightmare.



Ok, thanks! I'll probably make one for each portofino and royal Pacific then wait to see which winds up being cheaper


----------



## soniam

jodybird511 said:


> I believe someone previously said that, last year, they didn't realize the remainder of March until the end of Jan....sigh



My email says 1/25 for 3/9-3/12/2018. It might have come out a bit sooner, but it seems like the last few years it has been January.


----------



## Sue M

disneyjr77 said:


> Ok, thanks! I'll probably make one for each portofino and royal Pacific then wait to see which winds up being cheaper


Can you just rebook if cheaper rate comes out rather than making multi reservations?


----------



## jodybird511

What is people's reasoning for booking early and then modifying if an APH rate comes through, as opposed to just waiting until one is available?  Just wondering if I'm missing something.  Is the concern that all the cheapest rooms will be unavailable by that time?  Or that people want a specific room type that is limited in quantity and maybe wouldn't be available if you wait?  Just curious, b/c my plan for March is to just hold out until APH rates come out, but don't want to shoot myself in the foot.


----------



## TommyJK

jodybird511 said:


> What is people's reasoning for booking early and then modifying if an APH rate comes through, as opposed to just waiting until one is available?  Just wondering if I'm missing something.  Is the concern that all the cheapest rooms will be unavailable by that time?  Or that people want a specific room type that is limited in quantity and maybe wouldn't be available if you wait?  Just curious, b/c my plan for March is to just hold out until APH rates come out, but don't want to shoot myself in the foot.



All of the reasons you listed are why people will book early, and then adjust IF a better APH rate becomes available.  Especially if you're planning on going during a busier timeframe.  By the time APH rate comes out the selection could be very limited or not even available for the room type you're looking for if they're already booked up.

Best to have a room that you want at a price you're willing to pay vs. not getting one at all (or at later higher rate)


----------



## babesboo99

How can I check for AP rate? Do I go to the Loews site or universal ?


----------



## jerseygal

babesboo99 said:


> How can I check for AP rate? Do I go to the Loews site or universal ?


Go to the Universal website, there is a tab for Annual Passholders and you check the various rates for the different resorts.


----------



## babesboo99

jerseygal said:


> Go to the Universal website, there is a tab for Annual Passholders and you check the various rates for the different resorts.




 Thank you so much


----------



## georgina

jodybird511 said:


> What is people's reasoning for booking early and then modifying if an APH rate comes through, as opposed to just waiting until one is available?  Just wondering if I'm missing something.  Is the concern that all the cheapest rooms will be unavailable by that time?  Or that people want a specific room type that is limited in quantity and maybe wouldn't be available if you wait?  Just curious, b/c my plan for March is to just hold out until APH rates come out, but don't want to shoot myself in the foot.



Because I want specific dates whether or not an APH rate becomes available. For Thanksgiving week I have some rooms at SMSM rate, APH rates never came out for my room types and dates. AND, as it gets closer to the dates, the prices continue to rise as some rooms book up. I booked my Thanksgiving rooms in May, and the price rose continually rom that point.


----------



## jodybird511

Thanks for the responses--this makes sense to me.  For my dates, though, the price is already very excessively high ($424 for Royal Pacific), and it hasn't changed for months, so i'll just keep waiting...


----------



## patster734

jodybird511 said:


> Thanks for the responses--this makes sense to me.  For my dates, though, the price is already very excessively high ($424 for Royal Pacific), and it hasn't changed for months, so i'll just keep waiting...



What are your planned dates, and are you willing to stay at PBH or HRH if they are cheaper? $424 is pretty high, and I would expect cheaper rates if you’re  not looking around a holiday.  Although last February, we waited too late to book at RPR, and stayed at SF for the cheaper rate.


----------



## jodybird511

We have spring break dates (3/16-3/18), so expecting higher prices, but not THAT high!  W.e are willing to stay at any of three--whichever is cheapest


----------



## patster734

jodybird511 said:


> We have spring break dates (3/16-3/18), so expecting higher prices, but not THAT high!  W.e are willing to stay at any of three--whichever is cheapest



Wow!  I see what you mean.  All of the hotels are expensive for those dates.  Hopefully, Universal releases AP rates for those dates.


----------



## soniam

jodybird511 said:


> We have spring break dates (3/16-3/18), so expecting higher prices, but not THAT high!  W.e are willing to stay at any of three--whichever is cheapest



There's a good chance an AP rate will come out, but I wouldn't wait. If they will, it could be late January. I have a trip a few days before yours. I still need to book HRH, but last I looked there was still availability. Plus, we usually get pool view anyway, which doesn't go first.


----------



## SarahWeasley

We're going around spring break, too, and I reserved rooms at the high rates. We're hoping the rates get lower, but we'll still go even if the prices stay high, so I'd much rather book the expensive rooms now than find out later that I'm not able to book rooms at all. If you'd rather have the expensive rooms than no rooms, I don't see much reason not to go ahead and book; cancelling is super-easy.


----------



## Sue M

jodybird511 said:


> What is people's reasoning for booking early and then modifying if an APH rate comes through, as opposed to just waiting until one is available?  Just wondering if I'm missing something.  Is the concern that all the cheapest rooms will be unavailable by that time?  Or that people want a specific room type that is limited in quantity and maybe wouldn't be available if you wait?  Just curious, b/c my plan for March is to just hold out until APH rates come out, but don't want to shoot myself in the foot.


I booked the SMSM rate for late April. It was a decent rate, so if there isn’t an AP rate, or it’s not as good as what I have, I’m covered. I have read sometimes SMSM rate can be better than AP. So I’m covering my bases.


----------



## cerberus

Have APH rates been published for early June yet? Sorry Universal newbie here and trying to decide if purchasing a Power Annual Pass would be worth it. Looking at June 2-8 TIA


----------



## barb969

cerberus said:


> Have APH rates been published for early June yet? Sorry Universal newbie here and trying to decide if purchasing a Power Annual Pass would be worth it. Looking at June 2-8 TIA



You do not have to have an ap when you make reservations.  If a good ap discount becomes available you can modify your room reservation and wait until after you check in to upgrade to an ap.


----------



## mumzie2three

Had reserved the SMSM rate in a standard room at CB for mid-Jan and just saw the APH rate was slightly better on a pool side room.....so I grabbed it. I am fighting the urge to order the AP now vs waiting till I get there. LOL.


----------



## iujen94

Once released, do APH rates ever change (decrease)?  I am the type who likes to stalk hotel rates after I've booked in case the rates go down and I can get a price adjustment.  I booked HRH on an APH discount for February (Presidents' Weekend).  Just wondering if there's any chance rates might go down, or if I'd be wasting my time checking.  Thanks!


----------



## Roxyfire

iujen94 said:


> Once released, do APH rates ever change (decrease)?  I am the type who likes to stalk hotel rates after I've booked in case the rates go down and I can get a price adjustment.  I booked HRH on an APH discount for February (Presidents' Weekend).  Just wondering if there's any chance rates might go down, or if I'd be wasting my time checking.  Thanks!



In my experience, I wouldn't say they go down, but it's possible that other, less expensive categories are released. For example perhaps there's only a more expensive view or suite available initially. Then later they may release the less expensive views if there's a need. I don't know what's out there now (haven't checked) but it doesn't hurt to keep looking if you don't have the room you want now. If you do, then you pretty much are all set!


----------



## georgina

Yep, I booked an AP rate for Feb 9-14, but only family suites were available (still cheaper than the regular rate for a standard room). I will keep checking for a cheaper room to come available at AP rates.


----------



## sandam1

iujen94 said:


> Once released, do APH rates ever change (decrease)? I am the type who likes to stalk hotel rates after I've booked in case the rates go down and I can get a price adjustment. I booked HRH on an APH discount for February (Presidents' Weekend). Just wondering if there's any chance rates might go down, or if I'd be wasting my time checking. Thanks!



Yes, they do! I've had it happen a few times for our trips!

For instance our upcoming trip - I booked a suite at CB at an APH rate of $157 for mid-January when they were first released. Then I got a special code which lowered it a bit (can't remember the rate). THEN I looked a couple of weeks later and the APH rate was at $134. I jumped on that one! All of the same type of room (tower family suite, standard view).


----------



## emmabelle

Just got a club level room for 12/13 at RPR for $284.  I was pumped because the CL rooms at HRH and PBR are like $40 to $50 more.  With two breakfasts and dinner pickings and alcohol, it's worth it to us.


----------



## Sue M

emmabelle said:


> Just got a club level room for 12/13 at RPR for $284.  I was pumped because the CL rooms at HRH and PBR are like $40 to $50 more.  With two breakfasts and dinner pickings and alcohol, it's worth it to us.


I’m hoping that CL rooms at RPH get an AP rate. Right now for my dates CL is over $400, but if I check in a few days later they drop to $275   But if I wiggle airfare that doubles. Ugh. Can’t win. So right now I’m booked in standard room. I think AP rates for April come out sometime in Jan the booking agent on phone said.


----------



## emmabelle

Sue M said:


> I’m hoping that CL rooms at RPH get an AP rate. Right now for my dates CL is over $400, but if I check in a few days later they drop to $275   But if I wiggle airfare that doubles. Ugh. Can’t win. So right now I’m booked in standard room. I think AP rates for April come out sometime in Jan the booking agent on phone said.




If I'm being honest, I wouldn't do club level there again.  I've done most of Disney's and I felt let down by the offerings at RPR.  I did like the hotel and pool, so I would definitely stay there again, but just not at CL level.


----------



## Francesco

Hello, I'm new on the forum!

I'm organizing a trip to Orlando in March. We are a family of 5 people, all adult. We need 2 rooms and we would like to stay in Pacific resort or Hard rock hotel, in order to have the unlimited express pass. Our dates are 10-12 March.

I read about the APH rates, but I saw that they are available until March 7. When do you think they publish the rates for the rest of the month?

And if you were me, do you think it would be a good idea waiting for the discounted rates or there is the risk that the hotels are fully booked?

Thank you!


----------



## soniam

Francesco said:


> Hello, I'm new on the forum!
> 
> I'm organizing a trip to Orlando in March. We are a family of 5 people, all adult. We need 2 rooms and we would like to stay in Pacific resort or Hard rock hotel, in order to have the unlimited express pass. Our dates are 10-12 March.
> 
> I read about the APH rates, but I saw that they are available until March 7. When do you think they publish the rates for the rest of the month?
> 
> And if you were me, do you think it would be a good idea waiting for the discounted rates or there is the risk that the hotels are fully booked?
> 
> Thank you!


 
Probably mid to late January. At least that is what has happened the last few years. We are going the week after. Those times can be busy due to Spring Breaks. Cheapest rooms at Royal Pacific will sell out first, then the cheapest rooms at Hard Rock. You can always modify or cancel the previous reservation if a discount comes out. I have already booked Hard Rock. If an AP rate comes out, I will book with the AP and cancel the first one. I have done this a few times before. The only problem with cancelling is that you may have two deposits outstanding until you get refunded for the first. I have no idea how long the refund can take. It has usually been on my next credit card statement. I think to modify you would need to call in. I hate talking to people, so I do it all online.


----------



## georgina

I do the same - I always book for my dates and then when AP rates come out I make a new reservation and cancel the first. I think even when calling on the phone they couldn't modify the reservation to an AP rate, had to cancel and rebook that way also. (I hate talking to people too!)


----------



## Francesco

So if I understand correctly, the deposit is not a real payment. They block the money and then they give you back if you cancel the reservation. When do you have to pay, at the check in/out? Or some days before? 

Probably I'll try to do that!! Thank you for the advices!


----------



## iujen94

Francesco said:


> So if I understand correctly, the deposit is not a real payment. They block the money and then they give you back if you cancel the reservation. When do you have to pay, at the check in/out? Or some days before?
> 
> Probably I'll try to do that!! Thank you for the advices!



They don’t just put a hold for the amount of the deposit - they actually charge your credit card for it. But if you cancel the room, they’ll refund that deposit.


----------



## Rags

Historically when do APH rates come out for May? Already booked for May at HRH but would love the discount if possible. TIA


----------



## Mainebound

Hoping someone can help with two questions. We are booked for PBR for two nights in mid-January. I used an APH rate, and plan to purchase a Seasonal AP when we are down there. Should I buy this at a kiosk in the lobby before we check in? Also, can I get the rate for 2 rooms with one APH? TIA for any advice.


----------



## macraven

_As long as you show the ap during your stay, the discount will be honored

You need to have a person with an ap in the second room for the discount
I say that as it was my experience two years ago

If that has changed, don’t know_


----------



## Mainebound

macraven said:


> _As long as you show the ap during your stay, the discount will be honored
> 
> You need to have a person with an ap in the second room for the discount
> I say that as it was my experience two years ago
> 
> If that has changed, don’t know_



Thank you. I might need to make a change since we only have one APH. I thought I could book two rooms at the APH rate. I wonder if I can upgrade one of our regular park tickets that I bought from a 3rd party broker (UnderCoverTourist I think)


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Mainebound said:


> I wonder if I can upgrade one of our regular park tickets that I bought from a 3rd party broker (UnderCoverTourist I think)


Yes, you can.


----------



## pmdeve

georgina said:


> Because I want specific dates whether or not an APH rate becomes available. For Thanksgiving week I have some rooms at SMSM rate, APH rates never came out for my room types and dates. AND, as it gets closer to the dates, the prices continue to rise as some rooms book up. I booked my Thanksgiving rooms in May, and the price rose continually rom that point.


I am planning our Universal trip for July 2019    I am looking at the resorts and will probable book it this week.  I am debating on getting an AP for the room discount.  I read that SMSM rate could be cheaper.  What is a SMSM rate


----------



## Suprachica79

Stay more, save more rate. If staying 7 or more nights, it’s possible to save up to 35% off “rack rates”. I’ve noticed that APH rate seems better when staying for a few days, but when staying for a week or more, the stay more save more rate tends to be the better deal. YMMV!


----------



## macraven

_The UO website has the seasons/dates posted for SMSM discount amount 

Also lists number of days booked for amount of discount 

I already have booked a 7+ night stay that allowed the 35% discount

I start my vacation at the end of September and my rate continues into October for my stay

If you only have a 3 night stay, the ap rate can be a better choice based on the dates_


----------



## soniam

pmdeve said:


> I am planning our Universal trip for July 2019    I am looking at the resorts and will probable book it this week.  I am debating on getting an AP for the room discount.  I read that SMSM rate could be cheaper.  What is a SMSM rate



I believe the SMSM rate starts at 4 nights, so for 3 nights, the AP is the only discount.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _The UO website has the seasons/dates posted for SMSM discount amount
> 
> Also lists number of days booked for amount of discount
> 
> I already have booked a 7+ night stay that allowed the 35% discount
> 
> I start my vacation at the end of September and my rate continues into October for my stay
> 
> If you only have a 3 night stay, the ap rate can be a better choice based on the dates_


We have 10 days booked with the SMSM rate. April/May. So the AP rate won’t be as good?  I’m dithering between getting an AP vs 2Week Explorer ticket.


----------



## damo

Sue M said:


> We have 10 days booked with the SMSM rate. April/May. So the AP rate won’t be as good?  I’m dithering between getting an AP vs 2Week Explorer ticket.



The highest SMSM rate is usually about the same as the AP rate.


----------



## ELSA711

Has anyone ever been able to secure AP rate at Portofino for Christmas week or is the 500/night reasonable for that time of year?


----------



## iujen94

Has anyone seen an AP rate at any of the Loews hotels for April?  Or is spring break typically blacked out for AP rates?  Looking at anytime the week of April 13-22.


----------



## bobafemme

I just tried a 3 night at RPR for late August and was surprised to see SMSM rate for 3 nights (no APH yet).


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> We have 10 days booked with the SMSM rate. April/May. So the AP rate won’t be as good?  I’m dithering between getting an AP vs 2Week Explorer ticket.


What is the % for smsm for your dates?
If it is only at 10%, ap (if available) could be a better rate

No one knows yet as ap rates have not been released for some months yet


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> What is the % for smsm for your dates?
> If it is only at 10%, ap (if available) could be a better rate
> 
> No one knows yet as ap rates have not been released for some months yet


It doesn’t give me % or I don’t know where to look. But the rate I got averaged to $210/night. So I’m guessing it’s the highest %

Today the SMSM rate is up to $227 and seasonal rate is $325 for standard Queen.


----------



## Candycane83

Thanks for the tip on the SMSM rate. Now to decide whether I’d like HRH or RPR! Is the rate during 4th of July generally that high? SMSM rate is still over 400 for hrh, 360+ for rpr.


----------



## keishashadow

There are years of Official Date & Rate threads here that are helpful as to pricing trends

Had to go back to my dates in 2017. Aph rates for a day or two in area of $260 plus for PBH & RP

My guess in area of $300 plus. I’m waiting too for this year

SMSM could be less. 

Rarely do I find APH rates discounted $100 under rack


----------



## SnowWitch

iujen94 said:


> Has anyone seen an AP rate at any of the Loews hotels for April?  Or is spring break typically blacked out for AP rates?  Looking at anytime the week of April 13-22.


Just booked the late week April for $309 week night and $329 weekend. Yesterday it was $549.


----------



## crazywig

SnowWitch said:


> Just booked the late week April for $309 week night and $329 weekend. Yesterday it was $549.



Putting in dates looks like rates are out thru May 24th at PBH.


----------



## TexasChick123

Why won’t Hard Rock drop for Spring Break in March??? Why??? PBH dropped but not HRH.


----------



## larry47591

TexasChick123 said:


> Why won’t Hard Rock drop for Spring Break in March??? Why??? PBH dropped but not HRH.


It did this the last time too. By the next day they all had annual pass rates


----------



## TexasChick123

larry47591 said:


> It did this the last time too. By the next day they all had annual pass rates



Thanks. I’ll check back tomorrow!


----------



## Bethany10

crazywig said:


> Putting in dates looks like rates are out thru May 24th at PBH.



Excellent, this means mid June is coming up!


----------



## CvilleDiane

TexasChick123 said:


> Thanks. I’ll check back tomorrow!



Just checked for April and HRH discounts aren't loaded yet.  *still waiting*


----------



## larry47591

CvilleDiane said:


> Just checked for April and HRH discounts aren't loaded yet.  *still waiting*


APH rates at HRH are showing for my dates now but it like they are added each day one at a time.


----------



## TexasChick123

My dates are showing. It dropped from $474/night to $304/night in mid-March at HRH. I’m super happy over here.


----------



## mom2mikel

THANKS!!  I just booked 2 rooms at RPR (total of 7 adults) for May 19-20 for $588.38 total.  Initially I had one room with 5 adults booked for $477.00.  The APH rate dropped to $353.25.  I was having issues on Universal's site, so I booked through Lowe's directly!  And I can't guarantee it will stick, but ebates claims I will get 4.5% back for my booking on Lowes.

130 days til vacation, but who is counting


----------



## larry47591

Cabana Bay looks to have APH rates as well now


----------



## weather_lady

I've been checking the Loews website twice a day since we booked our rooms back in mid-October (for our 2/18-22 visit), and FINALLY - around 5am this morning - was able to get APH rates for our final night at RPR, and avoid what otherwise would have been a split stay, with an annoying move to Sapphire Falls on our last night.  In fact, according to the lady on the phone, I got the last (or maybe only) 2 queen room released for that date/rate.  As recently as yesterday, there were NO queen or king rooms available that night at RPR (at _any_ rate - only suites were offered), and today there were a number of standard and waterview options, so my guess is that a large party canceled, or a block of rooms that was being held was released into the inventory.

Just a little testimonial to illustrate that checking and re-checking can pay off sometimes.


----------



## limace

Anyone able to get pass holder rates on loew’s mobile site? I can’t figure out where to enter the code.


----------



## cheerbaybee

Thanks for the heads up everyone! We scored a rate for March 10th-15th. I just booked and it seems like on the Hard Rock has non suite rooms during my time frame. So if you were waiting it is best to book now as rooms are going fast for spring break!!


----------



## micheleq

Thanks everyone! I booked PBR for 4/3-4/6, two bay view queen/queen rooms for $354 a night. The garden view rooms were $494 a night without the AP rate.


----------



## mernin

TexasChick123 said:


> My dates are showing. It dropped from $474/night to $304/night in mid-March at HRH. I’m super happy over here.


 Me too!  I had booked at RPR for $409 a night 03/20-03/22 and HRH just dropped to $304 from $474.  Switched!


----------



## limace

micheleq said:


> Thanks everyone! I booked PBR for 4/3-4/6, two bay view queen/queen rooms for $354 a night. The garden view rooms were $494 a night without the AP rate.


Just got HRH for $318-down from $424 for RPH. March 9-11.


----------



## soniam

Just saved $90/night on HRH for 3/15-18 on a 2 queen pool view. It's like christmas every time I get the AP discount


----------



## Sue M

I checked for my dates April/May for RPH. So far only Jurassic suites showing and Hospitality suites for AP rates.


----------



## lebeau

Got the AP rate on Club Level at Portofino Bay the first week of April. Saved a couple hundred off the Stay More Save More discount I had booked.

Universal has confirmed on FB that Annual Passholders will be able to book rooms at the FL resident rate for all of 2019!!


----------



## ELSA711

ELSA711 said:


> Has anyone ever been able to secure AP rate at Portofino for Christmas week or is the 500/night reasonable for that time of year?



Bumping this up...just wondering if anyone stayed this past holiday season if 619 for club level at Portofino Bay is what I can expect for the 2019 holiday season or should I patiently wait out the rates?  Looking to check in 12/25 for 6 nights or 12/31 for 7 nights.  We paid 465 club level this past summer.


----------



## Suprachica79

ELSA711 said:


> Bumping this up...just wondering if anyone stayed this past holiday season if 619 for club level at Portofino Bay is what I can expect for the 2019 holiday season or should I patiently wait out the rates?  Looking to check in 12/25 for 6 nights or 12/31 for 7 nights.  We paid 465 club level this past summer.



Not sure about that specific week, my wife and I stayed club level Dec 1-8 and it was $300 a night for 7-night stay. Over double that sounds high.


----------



## georgina

ELSA711 said:


> Bumping this up...just wondering if anyone stayed this past holiday season if 619 for club level at Portofino Bay is what I can expect for the 2019 holiday season or should I patiently wait out the rates?  Looking to check in 12/25 for 6 nights or 12/31 for 7 nights.  We paid 465 club level this past summer.



I would book what is acceptable to you and change if rates come down. I seriously doubt you will get a discount for 12/25 week. We did not on RPR club level for Thanksgiving week. The SMSM rate I got when I booked was the best I could do. Now the 12/31 checkin, maybe a discount may come out.


----------



## weather_lady

limace said:


> Anyone able to get pass holder rates on loew’s mobile site? I can’t figure out where to enter the code.



While in reservations ("book a room"), enter dates and party details and then click on the link further down that says "Advanced Options" (or something like that).  Select "Promotions" and enter "APH" in the box.  Then click "check availability" and proceed as usual.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

I'm obsessing, and I do mean obsessing, over everyone's dilemma of do I jump at a rate now or wait to see if one comes out for the room currently booked.  I've already switched 3 times, once for cheaper, once because my 18 yr. old is now joining us necessitating another bed.  This would have to be the last switch as Universal is threatening us with a change fee. We are currently in a suite with an attached 2 queen room.  I love the room.  We would be switching to 2 rooms in another resort that will save us, if I did my calculations correct, about 500 dollars, even if I have to buy a second AP.  Btw, we are going the first week of May and I am assuming that I can just get away with a seasonal pass.


----------



## TexasChick123

mouselike-harrier said:


> I'm obsessing, and I do mean obsessing, over everyone's dilemma of do I jump at a rate now or wait to see if one comes out for the room currently booked.  I've already switched 3 times, once for cheaper, once because my 18 yr. old is now joining us necessitating another bed.  This would have to be the last switch as Universal is threatening us with a change fee. We are currently in a suite with an attached 2 queen room.  I love the room.  We would be switching to 2 rooms in another resort that will save us, if I did my calculations correct, about 500 dollars, even if I have to buy a second AP.  Btw, we are going the first week of May and I am assuming that I can just get away with a seasonal pass.



You can always cancel your room and rebook if they’re threatening a change fee. Nothing precludes you from doing that. Also, I don’t think they can just charge a change fee. Maybe it’s in the fine print that they can. Again, just cancel and rebook as there is no fee for that unless you cancel less than 5 days out.

We have the seasonal pass. It’s the best value! Just tailor your vacations around the blockout dates, and you’ll save a lot of money.


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

We finally had success with the AP rate for Spring Break, but it took a little while to figure it out since the cheaper rate is not available for our full stay.  It's so crazy!  We can get 3/9- 3/11 at $289 a nt, 3/10- 3/12 at $274 a nt. I wanted to stay there 3 or 4 nts, but 3/9- 3/13 is $386 a nt. so boo!  Even 3/9- 3/12 or 3/10- 3/13 is expensive!  We booked 3/9- 3/11 at RP and then 3/11- 3/13 at Cabana Bay, but I really wish I could call and drop one night of the first reservation and make it only 3/9- 3/10 at the same rate of $289, then add a second reservation 3/10- 3/12 for the $274.  It's the same resort (RP), and same room category, so I don't know why I can't get it 3/19- 3/12!  Anyone had luck dropping one night from your reservation and keeping the same rate even though it's not available online?  Or adding 1 night at the same rate?  I can get a Standard 2 queen rm. 3/9- 3/11 or 3/10- 3/12.  But 3/9- 3/12 it jumps up to a King Suite for $387.80. Yuck!  And 3/10- 3/13 is worse.  It bumps up to $1441, not 2 queen rooms.  However, I can book a water view 2 queen room for 3/12- 3/13 by itself with the AP rate. I am assuming there are no standards left that last night.  But I still dont' get the first part why I can get 3/9 - 3/11 or 3/10- 3/12, but not 3/9- 3/12!


----------



## mernin

And RPR just dropped to $274 for a standard room on 03/20-03/22 - decisions to make!  We stayed at RPR last year when we went and liked it.  Currently at booked at HRH for $304/night in garden room and never stayed here.  Just two nights with a 6 & 11 year old & DH.  WWYD?


----------



## limace

We switched to HRH from RPR for your dates, pink girl, so check to see if that would be cheaper. I’m not understanding why you don’t just book through the 12th at the lower rate and only move on the last night?


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

limace said:


> We switched to HRH from RPR for your dates, pink girl, so check to see if that would be cheaper. I’m not understanding why you don’t just book through the 12th at the lower rate and only move on the last night?



I would, but it is either 3/9- 3/11 or 3/10- 3/12.  3/9- 3/12 is very high ($388) and so is 3/10- 3/13 ($409) and out of my budget.  We fly in on 3/9, so we need a room 3/9- 3/13.  I have 3/9- 3/11 booked at RP for $289 then Cabana Bay 3/11- 3/13 for now.  Hard Rock is defiinitely more than my current reservation.  I was saying I don't want to switch hotels twice.  If we booked the 3/10- 3/12 we would have to stay somewhere else 3/9- 3/10 and 3/12- 3/13 (rate is too high) and move twice before moving to disney.  That's too much!  So strange the room type is available with the APH rate for both stays of 3/9- 3/11 and 3/10- 3/12, but not for 3/9- 3/11!


----------



## AntimonyER

I grabbed a room for March 31st-April 1st, just a for a quick 2 day trip to catch Mardi Gras and celebrate my 35th birthday. Now waiting for the early june offers.


----------



## georgina

mouselike-harrier said:


> I'm obsessing, and I do mean obsessing, over everyone's dilemma of do I jump at a rate now or wait to see if one comes out for the room currently booked.  I've already switched 3 times, once for cheaper, once because my 18 yr. old is now joining us necessitating another bed.  This would have to be the last switch as Universal is threatening us with a change fee. We are currently in a suite with an attached 2 queen room.  I love the room.  We would be switching to 2 rooms in another resort that will save us, if I did my calculations correct, about 500 dollars, even if I have to buy a second AP.  Btw, we are going the first week of May and I am assuming that I can just get away with a seasonal pass.



A change fee? Do you have a package booked? I always just book room only and cancel, modify, rebook, whatever, multiple times, mostly online, and have never seen any fees mentioned.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

georgina said:


> A change fee? Do you have a package booked? I always just book room only and cancel, modify, rebook, whatever, multiple times, mostly online, and have never seen any fees mentioned.


I had 2 room only and the last one was a package.


----------



## J'aime Paris

pinkgirlmommy said:


> I would, but it is either 3/9- 3/11 or 3/10- 3/12.  3/9- 3/12 is very high ($388) and so is 3/10- 3/13 ($409) and out of my budget.  We fly in on 3/9, so we need a room 3/9- 3/13.  I have 3/9- 3/11 booked at RP for $289 then Cabana Bay 3/11- 3/13 for now.  Hard Rock is defiinitely more than my current reservation.  I was saying I don't want to switch hotels twice.  If we booked the 3/10- 3/12 we would have to stay somewhere else 3/9- 3/10 and 3/12- 3/13 (rate is too high) and move twice before moving to disney.  That's too much!  So strange the room type is available with the APH rate for both stays of 3/9- 3/11 and 3/10- 3/12, but not for 3/9- 3/11!


I'm just guessing....but I think many spring breaks fall during this timeframe.
My DD's is then ,and we anticipate it will be busy.  Thank goodness for EP!
 I switched over to the HRH for our stay, because the only AP rates left for our dates were for RPR were suites.


----------



## limace

pinkgirlmommy said:


> I would, but it is either 3/9- 3/11 or 3/10- 3/12.  3/9- 3/12 is very high ($388) and so is 3/10- 3/13 ($409) and out of my budget.  We fly in on 3/9, so we need a room 3/9- 3/13.  I have 3/9- 3/11 booked at RP for $289 then Cabana Bay 3/11- 3/13 for now.  Hard Rock is defiinitely more than my current reservation.  I was saying I don't want to switch hotels twice.  If we booked the 3/10- 3/12 we would have to stay somewhere else 3/9- 3/10 and 3/12- 3/13 (rate is too high) and move twice before moving to disney.  That's too much!  So strange the room type is available with the APH rate for both stays of 3/9- 3/11 and 3/10- 3/12, but not for 3/9- 3/11!


I have $309 at HRH for 3/9-12.


----------



## wendlle

It's been a few years since I held an AP and used it to get a good rate at a resort. Can anyone tell me when I should be looking for an APH rate for September dates? 
I'm looking at staying at HRH and at the moment for a 5 night stay I can get a 2 queen garden view for $250 a night, or a King Deluxe for $310 a night. Obviously I'd like better rates than that If I can. I'd prefer the King but $250 seems like a pretty good rack price for the 2 queen. I'm wondering if I should book it now and wait for an APH rate and then change it?


----------



## TexasChick123

mernin said:


> And RPR just dropped to $274 for a standard room on 03/20-03/22 - decisions to make!  We stayed at RPR last year when we went and liked it.  Currently at booked at HRH for $304/night in garden room and never stayed here.  Just two nights with a 6 & 11 year old & DH.  WWYD?



Those are the same rates for our dates. We chose to spend the extra $30/night on HRH. I’ve stayed at RPR but not HRH. RPR is a pretty long walk to the parks. HRH is a much quicker walk and worth the $30 up charge for us. Also, this HRH stay will mean we’ve stayed now stayed in all 3 of the premium hotels.


----------



## SarahWeasley

Just saved $1000 total on our two rooms at RPR (the same type we had before) for 3/29-4/1. (Our original rates were way high.) Thanks Dis!


----------



## TexasChick123

Sue M said:


> I checked for my dates April/May for RPH. So far only Jurassic suites showing and Hospitality suites for AP rates.



If traveling with kids, this room is awesome. We stayed in it, and it kids absolutely loved it. If only adults...well...that’s another story.


----------



## pmdeve

What room/rooms would you suggest for 3 adults and a 13 year old girl and a 17 year old boy


----------



## TexasChick123

pmdeve said:


> What room/rooms would you suggest for 3 adults and a 13 year old girl and a 17 year old boy



I’d do 2 rooms. It’ll be cheaper than the suites. At least it usually is. I don’t know if anything other than the 2BR and 3BR suites will hold 5 people, and they’re very pricey. Call to book if you need the rooms to connect. Good luck.


----------



## Sue M

TexasChick123 said:


> If traveling with kids, this room is awesome. We stayed in it, and it kids absolutely loved it. If only adults...well...that’s another story.


Only adults lol!


----------



## soniam

TexasChick123 said:


> You can always cancel your room and rebook if they’re threatening a change fee. Nothing precludes you from doing that. Also, I don’t think they can just charge a change fee. Maybe it’s in the fine print that they can. Again, just cancel and rebook as there is no fee for that unless you cancel less than 5 days out.
> 
> We have the seasonal pass. It’s the best value! Just tailor your vacations around the blockout dates, and you’ll save a lot of money.



I've never done a change. I've always canceled and rebooked, like you. However, I only ever do room only, no packages. I also don't mind waiting for the deposit on the canceled reservation to be refunded and having to lay out the second deposit before that happens.



mernin said:


> And RPR just dropped to $274 for a standard room on 03/20-03/22 - decisions to make!  We stayed at RPR last year when we went and liked it.  Currently at booked at HRH for $304/night in garden room and never stayed here.  Just two nights with a 6 & 11 year old & DH.  WWYD?



For 4 people, I think HRH would be more comfortable. HRH is closer to the parks, and the rooms are bigger. Plus, some of the RPR rooms have a semi-translucent door on the bathroom. That doesn't bother me, but others may feel uncomfortable about the lack of complete privacy. I don't know if this is every room. The one we stayed in after the remodel that had this only had a shower, no tub/shower combo. The other room, also after the remodel, had a solid door. My husband will stay at HRH for just the 3 of us, even if the rate is more than $50 extra per night; my son and husband really like it. Portofino is my favorite, but I like HRH too. They also still do rewards for stays, unlike the other 2, if you sign up for the Hardrock Rewards program. I even get a free entree coupon for my birthday; unfortunately, I am rarely in Orlando then.


----------



## mrsb2009

New to staying at Universal so apologies if this is an obvious question or has already answered - I am booked RPR 4-9 June 2019, Have a stay and save rate at the mo but wondering if APH may work out better - when would they normally be released for early June?


----------



## mernin

soniam said:


> For 4 people, I think HRH would be more comfortable. HRH is closer to the parks, and the rooms are bigger. Plus, some of the RPR rooms have a semi-translucent door on the bathroom. That doesn't bother me, but others may feel uncomfortable about the lack of complete privacy. I don't know if this is every room. The one we stayed in after the remodel that had this only had a shower, no tub/shower combo. The other room, also after the remodel, had a solid door. My husband will stay at HRH for just the 3 of us, even if the rate is more than $50 extra per night; my son and husband really like it. Portofino is my favorite, but I like HRH too. They also still do rewards for stays, unlike the other 2, if you sign up for the Hardrock Rewards program. I even get a free entree coupon for my birthday; unfortunately, I am rarely in Orlando then.


 thanks!  Ours had the translucent door last time, wasn’t a biggie!  I think I’ll keep the HRH...and thanks for the rewards tip


----------



## mouselike-harrier

pmdeve said:


> What room/rooms would you suggest for 3 adults and a 13 year old girl and a 17 year old boy



I have a 19 yr old daughter and a 23 yr old son.  We originally booked at Sapphire a king suite with a connecting 2 queen room.  With the AP rates coming out, I ended up switching to 2 rooms at Portofino for our dates in May, and saved $450 difference between the rooms and now I don't have to add Express Pass anymore.


----------



## MamaKate

Historically, when are APH rates released for end of May/ beginning of June? Or are they usually not offered at this time?

This is our first time traveling during this time and currently the rate per night at HRH for 5/31-6/3/19 is $459. Id like to save a little...


----------



## larry47591

MamaKate said:


> Historically, when are APH rates released for end of May/ beginning of June? Or are they usually not offered at this time?
> 
> This is our first time traveling during this time and currently the rate per night at HRH for 5/31-6/3/19 is $459. Id like to save a little...


 My guess would be March.  I have only been watch aph rates for a year and half but it seems like the date ranges have been different rent this year


----------



## Roxyfire

MamaKate said:


> Historically, when are APH rates released for end of May/ beginning of June? Or are they usually not offered at this time?
> 
> This is our first time traveling during this time and currently the rate per night at HRH for 5/31-6/3/19 is $459. Id like to save a little...





larry47591 said:


> My guess would be March.  I have only been watch aph rates for a year and half but it seems like the date ranges have been different rent this year



Last year I booked a Portofino APH rate for May 29 through June 1st on January 25 (I checked in my email for the date). So in the next week I would start checking once per day. This was a Bay View room, for reference. About 2 weeks out (early May timeframe), a Garden View opened up but I did not pull the trigger fast enough and only King beds were available.

Edit: As a side note I will be looking for the nights of June 2nd and 3rd so if you want to watch this thread I will be posting when those are available. Normally the time frame of Memorial Day weekend and beyond are listed at once. I'm not sure how far out it goes but you could probably go back 50 or so pages and perhaps see those posts.


----------



## thornton0511

I just made a 2 night reservation at HRH using the APH for May 29th-30th. Now I need to purchase the tickets, for our family of 4, and make one of those AP. Question is, we are planning on being in the parks for 3 days 5/29-5/31 and I want to buy the least expensive AP ticket. I know both the seasonal and power passes have black out days, and the seasonal also has additional black outs for concerts at one of the parks. It doesn't appear that the dates we are planning on visiting will be effected by any of these blackouts, but it does say those are subject to change or have more dates added. But I don't really want to spend the extra $50-$90 on getting the preferred if our dates will not be effected by the blackout dates. What should I do?


----------



## Suprachica79

thornton0511 said:


> I just made a 2 night reservation at HRH using the APH for May 29th-30th. Now I need to purchase the tickets, for our family of 4, and make one of those AP. Question is, we are planning on being in the parks for 3 days 5/29-5/31 and I want to buy the least expensive AP ticket. I know both the seasonal and power passes have black out days, and the seasonal also has additional black outs for concerts at one of the parks. It doesn't appear that the dates we are planning on visiting will be effected by any of these blackouts, but it does say those are subject to change or have more dates added. But I don't really want to spend the extra $50-$90 on getting the preferred if our dates will not be effected by the blackout dates. What should I do?



Always buy the cheapest ticket you need, Universal is happy to upgrade that ticket on site if you find you need a higher level AP. My guess is the seasonal will work just fine for you, but if you find you need the power, you can absolutely upgrade at several locations, including inside the hotel. Hope this helps.


----------



## thornton0511

Suprachica79 said:


> Always buy the cheapest ticket you need, Universal is happy to upgrade that ticket on site if you find you need a higher level AP. My guess is the seasonal will work just fine for you, but if you find you need the power, you can absolutely upgrade at several locations, including inside the hotel. Hope this helps.


It absolutely does thank you! Seasonal it is for now then for a total savings of almost $250 whoop whoop!! 

I do have one follow up question though. When I add the ticket to my cart the only option is to pick it up at the ticket window (guessing that means at the entrance of one of the parks) so does that mean we have to go there first to get the ticket before checking into the hotel (with all of our luggage) to get the APH rate? How does that work?


----------



## Suprachica79

thornton0511 said:


> It absolutely does thank you! Seasonal it is for now then for a total savings of almost $250 whoop whoop!!
> 
> I do have one follow up question though. When I add the ticket to my cart the only option is to pick it up at the ticket window (guessing that means at the entrance of one of the parks) so does that mean we have to go there first to get the ticket before checking into the hotel (with all of our luggage) to get the APH rate? How does that work?



The savings sure are nice! You do not need to get the ticket prior to check-in, just have to show them the AP prior to check-out to get the discount. Makes it easy to get settled in first so you are trudging through city walk with all your stuff. You might be able to get it right at the hotel, but I’m not entirely sure. It’s worth asking at check-in.


----------



## barb969

Buy 3 day tickets for everyone.  If some of the days are blackout days, just use your tickets.  At the end of the 3rd day upgrade to the ap. You might have to do this before leaving the park. If there are no blackout days upgrade any time.

Another suggestion buy at least 1 ticket from AAA. You don’t have to be member. They will give you a voucher for discounts at stores and restaurants at Universal.


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

limace said:


> I have $309 at HRH for 3/9-12.


 Yes, thanks!  But that is still a little over my budget.  The $274 rate at RPR is what made us switch from CB, but we will still do CB 2 nights since I can't get that rate more than 2 nights in a row.  Is HRH that much better?


----------



## limace

pinkgirlmommy said:


> Yes, thanks!  But that is still a little over my budget.  The $274 rate at RPR is what made us switch from CB, but we will still do CB 2 nights since I can't get that rate more than 2 nights in a row.  Is HRH that much better?



I haven’t stayed at either yet so can’t stay-both look fabulous. It’s whether $40 is worth it for Express Pass for your family.


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

limace said:


> I haven’t stayed at either yet so can’t stay-both look fabulous. It’s whether $40 is worth it for Express Pass for your family.





limace said:


> I haven’t stayed at either yet so can’t stay-both look fabulous. It’s whether $40 is worth it for Express Pass for your family.



Yeah, but it was a lot more than that difference total between staying at HRH for 4 nights vs. RPR 2 nts and CB 2 nts, and still out of my budget.  We will have Express passes for 3 days so I think that will be plenty! Taht is a good rate at HRH though!


----------



## georgina

pinkgirlmommy said:


> Yeah, but it was a lot more than that difference total between staying at HRH for 4 nights vs. RPR 2 nts and CB 2 nts, and still out of my budget.  We will have Express passes for 3 days so I think that will be plenty! Taht is a good rate at HRH though!



Sounds like you have the best of both worlds! I often split my stays similarly. You have the express pass for rides, will have time to enjoy the ambiance at RPR, and the relaxing stay at Cabana Bay (can walk over to Volcano Bay if you are going).


----------



## MamaKate

Roxyfire said:


> Last year I booked a Portofino APH rate for May 29 through June 1st on January 25 (I checked in my email for the date). So in the next week I would start checking once per day. This was a Bay View room, for reference. About 2 weeks out (early May timeframe), a Garden View opened up but I did not pull the trigger fast enough and only King beds were available.
> 
> Edit: As a side note I will be looking for the nights of June 2nd and 3rd so if you want to watch this thread I will be posting when those are available. Normally the time frame of Memorial Day weekend and beyond are listed at once. I'm not sure how far out it goes but you could probably go back 50 or so pages and perhaps see those posts.



Thank you for the heads up.  I hope it is similar to last year and they are release soon .


----------



## Tygerlilly

Do we know about when AP rates will drop for November? I thought the first post said through December, but maybe I wasn't reading it right because the site says not available. Just trying to get an idea on our honeymoon trip which hotel we'd like to stay at.


----------



## maryj11

We have never had an AP and wanted to know should I just buy a seasonal AP for myself for the discounts and just buy regular ticket for my granddaughter? We are only going to the parks for 2 days. The season pass is 324.82 and a 2 day park to park ticket is 292.87. Those are both with tax included.There will be just the 2 of us so we would save 31.95 if I only got one seasonal AP. We are staying at RP in June so we will already have express pass but no discount for the room yet. The room rate right now is 404.00 a night and we plan to stay 3 nights. Any help or ideas on what we should do about tickets will be appreciated .


----------



## larry47591

maryj11 said:


> We have never had an AP and wanted to know should I just buy a seasonal AP for myself for the discounts and just buy regular ticket for my granddaughter? We are only going to the parks for 2 days. The season pass is 324.82 and a 2 day park to park ticket is 292.87. Those are both with tax included.There will be just the 2 of us so we would save 31.95 if I only got one seasonal AP. We are staying at RP in June so we will already have express pass but no discount for the room yet. The room rate right now is 404.00 a night and we plan to stay 3 nights. Any help or ideas on what we should do about tickets will be appreciated .



I would wait to see if Ap rates are available for your dates.  You don't need to have the pass when booking.  I would say yes it will save you money, but you never know.  Just wait till the rates come out before buying your tickets.


----------



## maryj11

larry47591 said:


> I would wait to see if Ap rates are available for your dates.  You don't need to have the pass when booking.  I would say yes it will save you money, but you never know.  Just wait till the rates come out before buying your tickets.


Ok thank you.


----------



## Momw/aplan

Does anyone happen to know what the going AP rate has been for standard garden view rooms at PBH for mid to late March?

We’re thinking of booking a Spring Break stay of either 4 or 5 nights the week of March 17th, and have been watching the rates. So far the best I’ve seen is a Delux 2 Queen at $384/ night for the 4- night dates, and a Standard Bay View 2 Queen at $344 for our 5-night dates.

I’m wondering if the rate difference between those and a Standard Garden View 2 Queen is worth checking multiple times a day to see if one pops up. Last year I was able to snag one for $249/night, but I have no idea if that’s even close to a  realistic rate for this year.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help!


----------



## soniam

Momw/aplan said:


> Does anyone happen to know what the going AP rate has been for standard garden view rooms at PBH for mid to late March?
> 
> We’re thinking of booking a Spring Break stay of either 4 or 5 nights the week of March 17th, and have been watching the rates. So far the best I’ve seen is a Delux 2 Queen at $384/ night for the 4- night dates, and a Standard Bay View 2 Queen at $344 for our 5-night dates.
> 
> I’m wondering if the rate difference between those and a Standard Garden View 2 Queen is worth checking multiple times a day to see if one pops up. Last year I was able to snag one for $249/night, but I have no idea if that’s even close to a  realistic rate for this year.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who can help!



You can check yourself without having an annual pass. Use the link in the first post of this thread.


----------



## maryj11

soniam said:


> You can check yourself without having an annual pass. Use the link in the first post of this thread.


Thank you!


----------



## otten

I'm confused and I'm hoping someone can help explain things to me. We have a stay booked at RPR in April. We booked through a travel agent. There is now an APH rate available on the Loews website but the travel agent says that we can't use it because the annual pass would not be active before check in. This seems to contradict other information I've read so I'm wondering what's what. 

The discount is over 100 dollars off so it's well worth getting an annual pass to get the discount.


----------



## Momw/aplan

soniam said:


> You can check yourself without having an annual pass. Use the link in the first post of this thread.



Thanks. I appreciate your reply.  I do know how to check for rates, that’s how I’ve seen the delux and bay view rates that are available. My problem is that no garden view rooms have been available since I’ve been checking. I’m hoping they might make more available, or someone with a current res for a garden view might change their res and open one up, but in the meantime I’m wondering how much the garden views were going for when they were available.


----------



## J'aime Paris

otten said:


> I'm confused and I'm hoping someone can help explain things to me. We have a stay booked at RPR in April. We booked through a travel agent. There is now an APH rate available on the Loews website but the travel agent says that we can't use it because the annual pass would not be active before check in. This seems to contradict other information I've read so I'm wondering what's what.
> 
> The discount is over 100 dollars off so it's well worth getting an annual pass to get the discount.


Travel agents are often misinformed.
You do not need an active AP to get the AP rate.

You don't need to have an AP in your possession to book the AP rate.  You must show the AP before check out.  That's it.

Also, the TA needs to think for a moment!  Why would a person want to activate their AP before their first park day?? (If that's even possible!)  Your AP "anniversary" date starts at activation.  Why have the days start ticking away before even stepping foot in a park???


----------



## otten

J'aime Paris said:


> Travel agents are often misinformed.
> You do not need an active AP to get the AP rate.
> 
> You don't need to have an AP in your possession to book the AP rate.  You must show the AP before check out.  That's it.
> 
> Also, the TA needs to think for a moment!  Why would a person want to activate their AP before their first park day?? (If that's even possible!)  Your AP "anniversary" date starts at activation.  Why have the days start ticking away before even stepping foot in a park???



Thank you. I'm really beginning to regret deciding to use a travel agent for this trip. I never have before. If I'd booked myself I could go an rebook with the APH rate now and to be honest all communications on the subject with her have seemed like she's trying to talk us out of an AP. I'm not really sure what to do though. Cancel and rebook myself.


----------



## Sue M

otten said:


> Thank you. I'm really beginning to regret deciding to use a travel agent for this trip. I never have before. If I'd booked myself I could go an rebook with the APH rate now and to be honest all communications on the subject with her have seemed like she's trying to talk us out of an AP. I'm not really sure what to do though. Cancel and rebook myself.


If you aren’t happy with your TA, I’d cancel and book yourself. I use a WDW specialized TA for WDW, who’s very knowledgeable and in her agency there’s a Universal specialist. But with Universal it’s less complicated and I just book myself this trip. Last time they ran an agency special and I got a good room rate. But they aren’t offering that anymore.


----------



## soniam

Momw/aplan said:


> Thanks. I appreciate your reply.  I do know how to check for rates, that’s how I’ve seen the delux and bay view rates that are available. My problem is that no garden view rooms have been available since I’ve been checking. I’m hoping they might make more available, or someone with a current res for a garden view might change their res and open one up, but in the meantime I’m wondering how much the garden views were going for when they were available.



I don't know if I have seen AP rates for garden view. I could be wrong. Usually, I have only seen AP rates, at least during March, for more expensive rooms, ie pool/water view, deluxe. If it's not listed, then there probably isn't anything available for that category, unless there's a computer glitch somewhere.


----------



## wendlle

Hi everyone.
Does anyone have any knowledge of what room types are usually offered APH rates at HRH?
We were going to get a Deluxe King room (2 Adults 2 kids) but I've noticed the Club King is only $25 a night more. I think that we would use $25 worth of food/drinks there so it's a no brainer to choose it over the Deluxe King. BUT I'm holding out for an APH rate. We're going Sept 3 - 8 so my odds of getting one are pretty high as I've gotten an APH rate twice before during September but that was before kids and we just went for the cheapest room possible so never looked at what else was available.
My question is, do they usually have APH rates for Club King rooms? I'm not sure if I should book now at $337 a night or wait until the rates are released (Uni told me probably around May)


----------



## Momw/aplan

soniam said:


> I don't know if I have seen AP rates for garden view. I could be wrong. Usually, I have only seen AP rates, at least during March, for more expensive rooms, ie pool/water view, deluxe. If it's not listed, then there probably isn't anything available for that category, unless there's a computer glitch somewhere.



Oh, okay. Thanks. I know we’ve booked Standard Garden Views with APH in the past, but maybe that’s just been for our May, June, or Oct trips? That’s entirely possible. 

I know I definitely booked a garden view for the same week in March last year for $249 before we ultimately upgraded to a Bay View with APH. Mayb my initial booking at $249 was just the StayMoreSaveMore. Anyway, I’m not finding any garden view for any rate right now.


----------



## georgina

Momw/aplan said:


> Thanks. I appreciate your reply.  I do know how to check for rates, that’s how I’ve seen the delux and bay view rates that are available. My problem is that no garden view rooms have been available since I’ve been checking. I’m hoping they might make more available, or someone with a current res for a garden view might change their res and open one up, but in the meantime I’m wondering how much the garden views were going for when they were available.



I would keep checking. I have been looking for some AP rates for Feb 9-14 and some new ones just became available today. I have a garden view at PBH for Feb 9-11 (which I just booked on Jan 10 as it had not been showing up earlier than that) and just today got a standard room at Cabana Bay for Feb 11-14, where up till now they were not showing available at all (I had a family suite booked because that was all they had with the AP rate previously) Things change all the time and just because your preferred room is not showing now does not mean it won't pop up later!


----------



## otten

Went ahead and cancelled our package to rebook room only with the APH rate. Even though we need to buy a preferred AP due to blackouts we still save 300USD and we get a king suite instead of the standard queen room.


----------



## barb969

otten said:


> Went ahead and cancelled our package to rebook room only with the APH rate. Even though we need to buy a preferred AP due to blackouts we still save 300USD and we get a king suite instead of the standard queen room.



You do not need the preferred ap
This will work if you are going to  the parks a maximum of 4 days.  On line you can buy 5 day tickets.
If your last day is blacked out you can buy however many days tickets you need for all except the person who will be upgraded to the ap. The person who wil be upgraded gets a ticket for 1 extra day. This will gain you entry on blackout days.   After you leave the park on the last day upgrade to the cheapest ap to get the ap rate
For the hotel.

If your last day is not blacked out, buy everyone the same number of days and upgrade on the last day.

We stayed in a king suite in November.  We are now totally spoiled and have a king suite reserved for next year.


----------



## otten

barb969 said:


> You do not need the preferred ap
> This will work if you are going to  the parks a maximum of 4 days.  On line you can buy 5 day tickets.
> If your last day is blacked out you can buy however many days tickets you need for all except the person who will be upgraded to the ap. The person who wil be upgraded gets a ticket for 1 extra day. This will gain you entry on blackout days.   After you leave the park on the last day upgrade to the cheapest ap to get the ap rate
> For the hotel.
> 
> If your last day is not blacked out, buy everyone the same number of days and upgrade on the last day.
> 
> We stayed in a king suite in November.  We are now totally spoiled and have a king suite reserved for next year.



Our whole trip is blacked out. We are going April 24-27, the very end of the Easter week black out dates.


----------



## barb969

otten said:


> Our whole trip is blacked out. We are going April 24-27, the very end of the Easter week black out dates.



if You are having 4 Park days, buy the person to be upgraded a 5 day ticket. When you are done on the 4th day then upgrade the 5day.ticket to a seasonal AP. Should save another $100.


----------



## HollyMD

How far out do they usually offer AP rates? We aren’t going until October and are new AP holders so wasn’t sure. Was trying to go ahead and get everything booked. If we went ahead and booked, and they came out with AP rates later, can I have them applied to my booking? Or would I need to just rebook and cancel old booking? TIA!


----------



## macraven

HollyMD said:


> How far out do they usually offer AP rates? We aren’t going until October and are new AP holders so wasn’t sure. Was trying to go ahead and get everything booked. If we went ahead and booked, and they came out with AP rates later, can I have them applied to my booking? Or would I need to just rebook and cancel old booking? TIA!


_You would rebook and cancel original booking

Start checking for the ap rates late June
Think in past years the earliest I was able to book w/ap rate was July for a stay in October 

HHN fills the standard rooms quickly
So keep checking the site when ap rates are released for the fall period_


----------



## HollyMD

Thank you!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _You would rebook and cancel original booking
> 
> Start checking for the ap rates late June
> Think in past years the earliest I was able to book w/ap rate was July for a stay in October
> 
> HHN fills the standard rooms quickly
> So keep checking the site when ap rates are released for the fall period_



Loews has run in basic patterns last few years not sure, if with the demise of youfirst program, will follow suit or not.

The OP can check this prior thread to see when they were released for 10/18.  

There’s always the yearly date & rate thread, just checked the 2018...1st post i saw for Oct was end of June


----------



## maryj11

keishashadow said:


> Loews has run in basic patterns last few years not sure, if with the demise of youfirst program, will follow suit or not.
> 
> The OP can check this prior thread to see when they were released for 10/18.
> 
> There’s always the yearly date & rate thread, just checked the 2018...1st post i saw for Oct was end of June


I'm not seeing the exact dates when AP rates were released on last years thread. I see where people posted what rates they got with AP but that doesn't tell me the day they came out. Maybe I'm not looking in the right place. I looked in date and rate thread 2018. In wanting to know when June will maybe be released.


----------



## Roxyfire

maryj11 said:


> I'm not seeing the exact dates when AP rates were released on last years thread. I see where people posted what rates they got with AP but that doesn't tell me the day they came out. Maybe I'm not looking in the right place. I looked in date and rate thread 2018. In wanting to know when June will maybe be released.



I know people want to know when they will be released. But even if it is one particular day in June that doesn't mean it'll be the same this year. Once May rolls around I would be checking in earnest. Thankfully it isn't as involved as searching the disney site for AP discounts.


----------



## maryj11

Roxyfire said:


> I know people want to know when they will be released. But even if it is one particular day in June that doesn't mean it'll be the same this year. Once May rolls around I would be checking in earnest. Thankfully it isn't as involved as searching the disney site for AP discounts.


I know it might not be the same each year but it would be nice to have a historical list of dates. I will keep checking especially in May. Thanks.


----------



## _Laurie_D

maryj11 said:


> I'm not seeing the exact dates when AP rates were released on last years thread. I see where people posted what rates they got with AP but that doesn't tell me the day they came out. Maybe I'm not looking in the right place. I looked in date and rate thread 2018. In wanting to know when June will maybe be released.



After looking at the thread...someone posted on April 2nd last year that they were not out yet. Then on April 3rd someone posted that they just came out for June-August. So April 3rd 2018 it is!  No guarantees it will be the same this year. I’m hoping for sooner!


----------



## maryj11

_Laurie_D said:


> After looking at the thread...someone posted on April 2nd last year that they were not out yet. Then on April 3rd someone posted that they just came out for June-August. So April 3rd 2018 it is!  No guarantees it will be the same this year. I’m hoping for sooner!


Thank you! That a least gives me an idea of timing.


----------



## suetoo

I took the advice I am reading here and cancelled my garden view at PBH For 5 days end of Feb/early March and rebooked through Loews Website with APH rate for Bay View.  I will upgrade my Buy 2 Get 2 days free tix there.  I am saving over $100 right off the bat!  Thank you all for your insight!  I didn't even have to ask a question bc the first page and the last few posts had all I needed!  You guys are amazing!


----------



## macraven

maryj11 said:


> I'm not seeing the exact dates when AP rates were released on last years thread. I see where people posted what rates they got with AP but that doesn't tell me the day they came out. Maybe I'm not looking in the right place. I looked in date and rate thread 2018. In wanting to know when June will maybe be released.


_When you read through the 2018 date/rate thread, look at the date a person posted their info 

Some post their booking info when AP rates first show up
Some are many days or a month after ap rates are released 

When keishashadow lists each months info, it is based on the persons posts 
She does a copy and paste per month for the year_


----------



## keishashadow

maryj11 said:


> I'm not seeing the exact dates when AP rates were released on last years thread. I see where people posted what rates they got with AP but that doesn't tell me the day they came out. Maybe I'm not looking in the right place. I looked in date and rate thread 2018. In wanting to know when June will maybe be released.



Trust me, it would be within days of rates being released, sharp bunch here don’t let any grass grow under their feet lol

You could also search this thread (or the prior post if it covers those dates you need) link is provided in first post.

Unfortunately, only the OP and moderators have the ability to modify posts.  I do wish the first link on these sticky’s would be updated as to when APH rates are first noticed for a time period

That was one of the reasons the annual date & rate thread were started, it’s easier to plow thru to find when APH rates are reported at least.  All dependent on people participating though.


----------



## maryj11

keishashadow said:


> Trust me, it would be within days of rates being released, sharp bunch here don’t let any grass grow under their feet lol
> 
> You could also search this thread (or the prior post if it covers those dates you need) link is provided in first post.
> 
> Unfortunately, only the OP and moderators have the ability to modify posts.  I do wish the first link on these sticky’s would be updated as to when APH rates are first noticed for a time period
> 
> That was one of the reasons the annual date & rate thread were started, it’s easier to plow thru to find when APH rates are reported at least.  All dependent on people participating though.


Yes have searched through to find any June dates. I guess I'm wishing they had historical information on dates of AP rates like they do disney discounts


----------



## keishashadow

Maryj11 - i’m Not sure if you are using the search feature near top of the page.  when I did for the thread, a long list of posts promptly popped up

The following referred to booking a APH date for early June, 2018.


----------



## maryj11

keishashadow said:


> Maryj11 - i’m Not sure if you are using the search feature near top of the page.  when I did for the thread, a long list of posts promptly popped up
> 
> The following referred to booking a APH date for early June, 2018.
> 
> View attachment 377752


Oh never thought of that! Thank you.


----------



## Roxyfire

Yep, thanks @keishashadow. Conincidentally, I also answered the same question a page or two ago. Here's the link: https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...pdated-07-27-18.3301532/page-95#post-60137167

I know people often don't read through the whole thread (and for something like this I certainly wouldn't expect them to) but it can be helpful to back up a few pages because the same question is asked on what seems like every page. I'm not a mod or anything just a user who is trying to help folks. This is a strategy I often use when trying to get oriented to a thread I haven't visited before.


----------



## awfpack

I am looking for a room in April.  All I get at the RPR is Garden view.  Do they ever release standard rooms as it gets closer or will the price drop?
Thanks
ps
2nd time ever here coming up


----------



## keishashadow

awfpack said:


> I am looking for a room in April.  All I get at the RPR is Garden view.  Do they ever release standard rooms as it gets closer or will the price drop?
> Thanks
> ps
> 2nd time ever here coming up



Yes, it depends on number of unsold rooms & release of convention room blocks & check the other properties. Now & again PBH can come in within the same ballpark pricing of RPH.  Keep checking


----------



## barkley

i'm new to all of this.

do people constantly check the universal site for a/p lodging rates or is there some kind of email system that sends out notifications when they pop up?


----------



## damo

barkley said:


> i'm new to all of this.
> 
> do people constantly check the universal site for a/p lodging rates or is there some kind of email system that sends out notifications when they pop up?



You have to keep checking.


----------



## marymouse1987

Sorry if anyone has already posted about this (the thread is 97 pages, I read as many as I could), BUT for anyone who's late to booking and doesn't see rates online, I would *strongly * suggest calling. I needed a room in mid-March and was really kicking myself because I didn't see anything posted and looking at this thread, I was worried all the APH rooms might have been scooped up earlier this month. However, I called Universal directly and was able to get RPR for $308.25 ($275 + tax) for a standard 2 queen (compared to $409 + tax online).


----------



## Sue M

barkley said:


> i'm new to all of this.
> 
> do people constantly check the universal site for a/p lodging rates or is there some kind of email system that sends out notifications when they pop up?


I check daily for my April res. I noticed HRH had AP rate but now gone. Royal Pacific doesn’t yet for regular rooms, so far only hospitality suites.  The AP rates seem to appear for a few days then go away. 
Same thing with car rentals, prices go up and down.  You have to check frequently.


----------



## Jax1023

Just booked a king suite at for with an aph rate for less than my 2 queen standard room I had previously booked. With 2 littlekids, the extra space will be nice. My husband I won’t have to sit in the dark after 7 pm!

I already have 2 day with 2 day free park to park tickets. Do I need to upgrade before I check in? Or just upgrade at some point before checkout and then go to the front desk and show them the ap?

Thanks, for some reason this whole plan makes me nervous, despite that fact that’s it would save me money.


----------



## Suprachica79

Just upgrade prior to your departure and show them your AP to receive the discount.


----------



## keishashadow

barkley said:


> i'm new to all of this.
> 
> do people constantly check the universal site for a/p lodging rates or is there some kind of email system that sends out notifications when they pop up?





damo said:


> You have to keep checking.



It keeps us off the streets


----------



## JustCallMeMommy

Oh, yay - this thread reminded me to check again. I just saved $157.50 on a one night stay at Hard Rock. My date in March has been unusually expensive since I started watching the dates, so I am very happy to have lowered the rate into the almost-reasonable range.


----------



## _Laurie_D

JustCallMeMommy said:


> Oh, yay - this thread reminded me to check again. I just saved $157.50 on a one night stay at Hard Rock. My date in March has been unusually expensive since I started watching the dates, so I am very happy to have lowered the rate into the almost-reasonable range.



If you don’t mind me asking did the price go down due to a general price decrease on the room or an Aph rate that came available?


----------



## JustCallMeMommy

_Laurie_D said:


> If you don’t mind me asking did the price go down due to a general price decrease on the room or an Aph rate that came available?



Good question - I didn't check earlier, but I just looked, and the rack rate is still the same as I had booked previously. The APH definitely made a difference.


----------



## HollyMD

Odd question- if I booked rooms through undercover tourist, and end up finding AP rates, I shouldn’t have any trouble canceling the rooms UT booked for us, right?


----------



## Pharmgirl123

I’m going on my first solo visit next week! I’m currently booked at Aventura 9th-11th @ $129/night and Cabana Bay @ $129 11th-12th. I really want to add one more day. The Cabana Bay rate I have now is for a family suite, which is more space then I need. If I switch to a standard room and leave on the 13th, the cost will change to $149/night so I’ll pay an extra $170. Do you think the rate will go lower? Not sure if staying an extra day is worth the $170 or not....


----------



## lvdis

Pharmgirl123 said:


> I’m going on my first solo visit next week! I’m currently booked at Aventura 9th-11th @ $129/night and Cabana Bay @ $129 11th-12th. I really want to add one more day. The Cabana Bay rate I have now is for a family suite, which is more space then I need. If I switch to a standard room and leave on the 13th, the cost will change to $149/night so I’ll pay an extra $170. Do you think the rate will go lower? Not sure if staying an extra day is worth the $170 or not....


I'm getting ready to cancel my reservations for next week, part of which includes Cabana Bay 2/12 - 2/15 that I had booked at $129 a night for a poolside family suite with exterior entry. I don't know if it will show up in the pool for APH rates after I cancel, but thought I'd let you know just in case.  Might be worth checking again!  Or, maybe try calling to see if they can add on the one night.


----------



## Pharmgirl123

lvdis said:


> I'm getting ready to cancel my reservations for next week, part of which includes Cabana Bay 2/12 - 2/15 that I had booked at $129 a night for a poolside family suite with exterior entry. I don't know if it will show up in the pool for APH rates after I cancel, but thought I'd let you know just in case.  Might be worth checking again!  Or, maybe try calling to see if they can add on the one night.




I’ll keep checking on my end to see if it pops up! I did try giving them a call but they said I would have to rebook at $149


----------



## georgina

Pharmgirl123 said:


> I’m going on my first solo visit next week! I’m currently booked at Aventura 9th-11th @ $129/night and Cabana Bay @ $129 11th-12th. I really want to add one more day. The Cabana Bay rate I have now is for a family suite, which is more space then I need. If I switch to a standard room and leave on the 13th, the cost will change to $149/night so I’ll pay an extra $170. Do you think the rate will go lower? Not sure if staying an extra day is worth the $170 or not....



Cabana Bay seems really booked up next week. It doesn't hurt to keep checking, but it seems unlikely. I had a family suite too at first, but a few weeks ago managed to snag an AP rate for a standard room for 11-14th.


----------



## Pharmgirl123

It pays to mess around with dates and continuously checking!!! I was able to add Cabana Bay @ $99/night, Feb 10-13th and then update my Aventura reservation to 9th-10th @ $129!!! Now I can stay an extra day!!


----------



## Rags

I just booked the Portifino for dates May 13th thru 17th.... $274.00 per night for Bay view room!

Hope this helps someone


----------



## Danadanes

Just got HRH Standard Feb 28-Mar 3 for $279$ a night.  This is down about 50 dollars per night from the prior APH rate for the same weekend.  Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Ariel853

Rags said:


> I just booked the Portifino for dates May 13th thru 17th.... $274.00 per night for Bay view room!
> 
> Hope this helps someone



Is this with the AP rate?


----------



## HollyMD

When searching the Loew site, we just put APH as the promotion and it will show any annual pass rates, if available,correct?


----------



## macraven

_Yes 
APH is the code for annual pass discount 

If it is availability for all your dates, use it

The general code many use is SMSM for room discounts 

It varies by # is consecutive days in a row and by season chart for discount %

One of my travel dates is better booked with the smsm at the 35% discount _


----------



## Rags

Rags said:


> I just booked the Portifino for dates May 13th thru 17th.... $274.00 per night for Bay view room!
> 
> Hope this helps someone





Ariel853 said:


> Is this with the AP rate?


Yes it is the APH rate


----------



## Francesco

Hello everybody,
I booked 2 rooms at HRH for 2 nights with APH rates. 
Now I'm going to buy tickets and annual passes. Is it possible to buy standard tickets and then to upgrade 2 of them to annual pass? Is that more expensive? 

I actually realized that the first day of my staying is a blockout date at USF!

Thank you!


----------



## barb969

Francesco said:


> Hello everybody,
> I booked 2 rooms at HRH for 2 nights with APH rates.
> Now I'm going to buy tickets and annual passes. Is it possible to buy standard tickets and then to upgrade 2 of them to annual pass? Is that more expensive?
> 
> I actually realized that the first day of my staying is a blockout date at USF!
> 
> Thank you!



Buy regular tickets and use them on the blackout day, then upgrade to AP.  Only one person needs an AP to qualify for the discount. You will receive full credit towards the AP.


----------



## Francesco

barb969 said:


> Buy regular tickets and use them on the blackout day, then upgrade to AP.  Only one person needs an AP to qualify for the discount. You will receive full credit towards the AP.



Thank you very much! Is there a ticket office at Universal Orlando resort where I can upgrade to AP?


----------



## rosiegmendez

Anyone have luck booking APH rates for June yet?


----------



## tarak

rosiegmendez said:


> Anyone have luck booking APH rates for June yet?



I threw some random dates in June and got the "no discount available" message.


----------



## damo

Francesco said:


> Thank you very much! Is there a ticket office at Universal Orlando resort where I can upgrade to AP?



There is a guest services office at each park outside the gates, inside the gates and at the entrance to the Hogwarts Express ride.


----------



## Roxyfire

rosiegmendez said:


> Anyone have luck booking APH rates for June yet?



Not yet, I'm checking every day. I would suggest bookmarking the link on the first page and checking as often as you like.


----------



## Bergsey

Hi there, thanks very much for everyone who has contributed to this thread. I'd appreciate it if someone could please check my logic below -

We are staying at Universal 1st-6th April this year currently booked into a standard room ($1161) and was intending to get a buy 2 days get to days free park-park pass for myself at $329 (Plus same for wife and 2 kids).  So for room + 1 pass that is $1491.

Using the APH code, i can get a suite (would be better with kids) for ($973). Buying a 3-park seasonal pass is $403. So for room + seasonal pass is $1376.

So basically can get a better room and save money in the process. The only concern is that the website is inconsistent in terms of blockout dates. On one page it says our dates are blocked out on the seasonal pass but on all the pages it isn't. The next level up in annual pass doesnt have these dates blocked out at all (so worst case would add another $60).

On the surface it seems the smart way to go, anything i've missed that should be aware of?

Anything stopping me booking a room at that rate and cancelling later if it doesn't work out? looks like you just have to prove you are an AP holder at check-in

Many Thanks!


----------



## mouselike-harrier

Bergsey said:


> Hi there, thanks very much for everyone who has contributed to this thread. I'd appreciate it if someone could please check my logic below -
> 
> We are staying at Universal 1st-6th April this year currently booked into a standard room ($1161) and was intending to get a buy 2 days get to days free park-park pass for myself at $329 (Plus same for wife and 2 kids).  So for room + 1 pass that is $1491.
> 
> Using the APH code, i can get a suite (would be better with kids) for ($973). Buying a 3-park seasonal pass is $403. So for room + seasonal pass is $1376.
> 
> So basically can get a better room and save money in the process. The only concern is that the website is inconsistent in terms of blockout dates. On one page it says our dates are blocked out on the seasonal pass but on all the pages it isn't. The next level up in annual pass doesnt have these dates blocked out at all (so worst case would add another $60).
> 
> On the surface it seems the smart way to go, anything i've missed that should be aware of?
> 
> Anything stopping me booking a room at that rate and cancelling later if it doesn't work out? looks like you just have to prove you are an AP holder at check-in
> 
> Many Thanks!



That's basically what I did.  We ended up in 2 rooms.  My son is a pass holder already.  I bought a Seasonal Pass and checked my dates.  I think as long as you bring an AP to the desk before check out you are fine.  According to the conditions, room only can be cancelled up to 6 days before being charged.


----------



## _Laurie_D

Bergsey said:


> Hi there, thanks very much for everyone who has contributed to this thread. I'd appreciate it if someone could please check my logic below -
> 
> We are staying at Universal 1st-6th April this year currently booked into a standard room ($1161) and was intending to get a buy 2 days get to days free park-park pass for myself at $329 (Plus same for wife and 2 kids).  So for room + 1 pass that is $1491.
> 
> Using the APH code, i can get a suite (would be better with kids) for ($973). Buying a 3-park seasonal pass is $403. So for room + seasonal pass is $1376.
> 
> So basically can get a better room and save money in the process. The only concern is that the website is inconsistent in terms of blockout dates. On one page it says our dates are blocked out on the seasonal pass but on all the pages it isn't. The next level up in annual pass doesnt have these dates blocked out at all (so worst case would add another $60).
> 
> On the surface it seems the smart way to go, anything i've missed that should be aware of?
> 
> Anything stopping me booking a room at that rate and cancelling later if it doesn't work out? looks like you just have to prove you are an AP holder at check-in
> 
> Many Thanks!



Here is a link to the block out dates for each pass. This is directly from the APH page. Where are you seeing different information? 
https://www.universalorlando.com/we...asses/blockout-dates/index.html#seasonal-pass


----------



## Bergsey

_Laurie_D said:


> Here is a link to the block out dates for each pass. This is directly from the APH page. Where are you seeing different information?



Yep on that page it doesnt show our dates as being blocked out. When you go to buy the ticket (clicking "Buy now" button) then it lists the block out dates again with the following -

*Blockout Dates for Universal’s Islands of Adventure and Universal Studios Florida:*

February 4 – April 4, 2019 _(No Access to USF for Mardi Gras Concerts)
_
Those dates would unfortunately be during our stay. They look odd as that is a large block of time versus the other dates being a week or so - perhaps a typo.

I have sent a message to Universal to confirm.


----------



## larry47591

Bergsey said:


> Yep on that page it doesnt show our dates as being blocked out. When you go to buy the ticket (clicking "Buy now" button) then it lists the block out dates again with the following -
> 
> *Blockout Dates for Universal’s Islands of Adventure and Universal Studios Florida:*
> 
> February 4 – April 4, 2019 _(No Access to USF for Mardi Gras Concerts)
> _
> Those dates would unfortunately be during our stay. They look odd as that is a large block of time versus the other dates being a week or so - perhaps a typo.
> 
> I have sent a message to Universal to confirm.



Yes but it’s only concert nights and only USF not islands of Adventure


----------



## _Laurie_D

Bergsey said:


> Yep on that page it doesnt show our dates as being blocked out. When you go to buy the ticket (clicking "Buy now" button) then it lists the block out dates again with the following -
> 
> *Blockout Dates for Universal’s Islands of Adventure and Universal Studios Florida:*
> 
> February 4 – April 4, 2019 _(No Access to USF for Mardi Gras Concerts)
> _
> Those dates would unfortunately be during our stay. They look odd as that is a large block of time versus the other dates being a week or so - perhaps a typo.
> 
> I have sent a message to Universal to confirm.


Yes I believe what they are saying is during that date range if there is a Mardi Gras concert you won’t be able to get into Universal Studios. You will still be able to get into Islands. I think concert dates are subject to change. Try calling guest services at Universal so they can clarify.


----------



## Suprachica79

Concert dates are as follows-

Feb. 9 - BUSH
Feb. 16
Gavin DeGraw
Feb. 17
Dan + Shay
Feb. 23
Macklemore
March 2 Sabrina Carpenter
March 9
Becky G
March 10
Sean Paul
March 16
Steve Miller Band
March 17
Ziggy Marley
March 23
NF
March 24
Pitbull
March 30
Bazzi
March 31
TBA

You would not have access to UNiversal Studios on those nights. It looks like those don’t coincide with your dates so you would be good.


----------



## Bergsey

Thanks! for anyone interested Universal have come back to me and clarified. It was confusing as the website mentioned up to 4th April (although concerts were only listed to 31 Mar) and also access being blocked for the entire day to USF on concert nights (not just the evening). 

Response from Universal below -

"The Seasonal Pass is blocked out at all three parks between April 12 - 27. In addition, that pass would be blocked out at Universal Studios Florida on concert nights (Feb 16, 17, 23, March 2, 9, 10, 16, 17, 23, 24, 30, 31)."

In terms of going the seasonal pass route to get the APH rates any other gotchas to be aware of ?  Although we are going to use it as a one time only deal, the reduced hotel rates and other discounts look worthwhile.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Only "gotcha" is the blackout dates. And it would be blocked out of Studios all day on concert dates, not just in the evening. But you still have access to IoA.


----------



## _Laurie_D

Does anyone know if the rates are updated every morning once a day or can they change throughout the day? Looking for aph rates for June or at least lower rates then what are showing now.


----------



## damo

_Laurie_D said:


> Does anyone know if the rates are updated every morning once a day or can they change throughout the day? Looking for aph rates for June or at least lower rates then what are showing now.



There doesn't seem to be any specific time that new rates are posted.


----------



## Love_the_Mouse

I booked an APH rate for HRH for April 10th & 11th.  We've decided to add another day to our trip, but now there isn't an APH rate available for April 12th at HRH.  I've been checking the website multiple times a day over the past 2 wks and nothing has shown up.  Do they ever release more APH rooms?  There are plenty of seasonal rate rooms available. I'm just unsure if I should stop checking and come up with a new plan or keep stalking the website.  Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## macraven

_Possibly the 12th is not available for the ap rate.
It's a Friday and Fri/Sat have higher room rates as it is.

You could call and ask if more dates will become available or if that night is sold out for the type of room you are booked for April 10-11_


----------



## _Laurie_D

Are you willing to change resorts? There is an Aph rate at Portofino for those 3 nights.


----------



## Love_the_Mouse

macraven said:


> _Possibly the 12th is not available for the ap rate.
> It's a Friday and Fri/Sat have higher room rates as it is.
> 
> You could call and ask if more dates will become available or if that night is sold out for the type of room you are booked for April 10-11_



Thanks for your response.  When I initially booked the 10th and 11th, the 12th was available as an APH rate.  I'm kicking myself now for not having our plans all settled then.  I called last week and they said there was nothing available at this time.  I asked if rooms ever open up with APH rate and I was told "it's possible", but I'm not convinced the guy I was talking to knew exactly what he was talking about. I just don't want to waste my time checking if they never open up.  If I know there's a chance, I have no problem continuing to check back.




_Laurie_D said:


> Are you willing to change resorts? There is an Aph rate at Portofino for those 3 nights.



I did see the APH rate for Portofino, but it'll cost me at least $300 more than HRH.  I'm just not sure what to do.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Jenny412

So with the announcement of the new Harry Potter coaster opening on 6/13 I’m wondering if this will have any effect on Aph rates being released for June? We will be there the week before it opens!


----------



## Roxyfire

Jenny412 said:


> So with the announcement of the new Harry Potter coaster opening on 6/13 I’m wondering if this will have any effect on Aph rates being released for June? We will be there the week before it opens!



I'm noticing there's less inventory in the lower room categories than years past. Hopefully those who had speculatively booked that first week hoping to see the new ride will shift their trips and we can see some progress. Last year they dropped on January 24th or something like that. But the previous year, I booked on March 22nd for a Bay View 2 Queen. Much later a garden view opened up. So we may have some time to wait yet.


----------



## keishashadow

Jenny412 said:


> So with the announcement of the new Harry Potter coaster opening on 6/13 I’m wondering if this will have any effect on Aph rates being released for June? We will be there the week before it opens!



There are times of projected high occupancy where no APH rates are initially offered, especially for weekend dates

That doesn’t preclude them offering as the date gets closer if the bookings haven’t reached whatever matrix they utiize

I’ve never paid rack rate for April, May, June or July in the past for the short 2 or 3 night stays we tend to do as a split trip.  

I need the last weekend in June, have a feeling that trend will shift & rates won’t really budge much this year for us


----------



## otten

Love_the_Mouse said:


> I booked an APH rate for HRH for April 10th & 11th.  We've decided to add another day to our trip, but now there isn't an APH rate available for April 12th at HRH.  I've been checking the website multiple times a day over the past 2 wks and nothing has shown up.  Do they ever release more APH rooms?  There are plenty of seasonal rate rooms available. I'm just unsure if I should stop checking and come up with a new plan or keep stalking the website.  Any help would be much appreciated.



It's possible. We initial booked rack rate for RPR the week after easter. About a month ago an APH rate came out for the King Suite that was over 100/night less than rack rate for the standard room we booked so we switched to that. Then 2 weeks ago they released an APH rate for the standard that was an even better deal so we booked that. I think it's worth it to keep checking.


----------



## Love_the_Mouse

otten said:


> It's possible. We initial booked rack rate for RPR the week after easter. About a month ago an APH rate came out for the King Suite that was over 100/night less than rack rate for the standard room we booked so we switched to that. Then 2 weeks ago they released an APH rate for the standard that was an even better deal so we booked that. I think it's worth it to keep checking.



Great, thank you!  That's exactly what I was hoping for.  I guess I'll keep checking and keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## keishashadow

Love_the_Mouse said:


> Great, thank you!  That's exactly what I was hoping for.  I guess I'll keep checking and keep my fingers crossed!



Since you have the APH rate in place already for the first two nights, have you checked APH rates just for the last night you want?

If so you could book it and request that the reservations be linked so you don’t have to switch rooms.  Then call the front desk approx 5 days before your arrival to again request & confirm it upon your arrival.  You would have to stop by the desk to handle the paper work on your last day though.


----------



## Love_the_Mouse

keishashadow said:


> Since you have the APH rate in place already for the first two nights, have you checked APH rates just for the last night you want?
> 
> If so you could book it and request that the reservations be linked so you don’t have to switch rooms.  Then call the front desk approx 5 days before your arrival to again request & confirm it upon your arrival.  You would have to stop by the desk to handle the paper work on your last day though.



Yes, I've checked for just the night I want and then I check for all 3 days, too.  

Thank you for telling me about being able to link reservations.  I didn't know I could do that.  I'm still hoping for an aph rate to open up on the 12th at HRH, but I went ahead and booked an aph rate at Cabana Bay just in case.  If I link the two reservations do you think there's a chance they would let me check out at HRH on the 12th and then immediately check in to CB?


----------



## jenjersnap

Hanging out here hoping for APH rates for August. I have RPH booked for $379, but would really like to move to HRH or PBH because of the construction. If APH rates came out for RPH, however, I could better rationalize staying there, lol.


----------



## soniam

jenjersnap said:


> Hanging out here hoping for APH rates for August. I have RPH booked for $379, but would really like to move to HRH or PBH because of the construction. If APH rates came out for RPH, however, I could better rationalize staying there, lol.



What construction? Do you mean the lobby? I've got RPR and HRH booked for early October. Still trying to decide between the two. I think they are both having work done in the common areas of the hotel during my trip.


----------



## jenjersnap

soniam said:


> What construction? Do you mean the lobby? I've got RPR and HRH booked for early October. Still trying to decide between the two. I think they are both having work done in the common areas of the hotel during my trip.



Yes, I have read the construction in the lobby is going to be major. We loved the beauty and atmosphere of the RPH when we stayed there in summer 2017. This time are bringing our kids for their first trip to Universal and would rather avoid it, if possible.


----------



## soniam

jenjersnap said:


> Yes, I have read the construction in the lobby is going to be major. We loved the beauty and atmosphere of the RPH when we stayed there in summer 2017. This time are bringing our kids for their first trip to Universal and would rather avoid it, if possible.



HRH usually doesn't show regular room AP rates until later than RPR and PBH. I have seen AP rates at PBH that were cheaper than both RPR and HRH for as good or a better room. It's not as close, but it's a beautiful hotel and has better quick food options than the other deluxes in my opinion.


----------



## rocky41102

I have one night booked at Hard Rock with the annual pass rate the last week of March. I keep looking for more days that week because my kids would love to stay there this time. Am I crazy to even be looking since it's less than a month out or is there a chance rooms will open up this late with the discount? I haven't called yet, I just check the Loews and universal website several times a day-do they ever have rooms not show on the website but are available at AP rates if you call?


----------



## rlduvall

rocky41102 said:


> I have one night booked at Hard Rock with the annual pass rate the last week of March. I keep looking for more days that week because my kids would love to stay there this time. Am I crazy to even be looking since it's less than a month out or is there a chance rooms will open up this late with the discount? I haven't called yet, I just check the Loews and universal website several times a day-do they ever have rooms not show on the website but are available at AP rates if you call?



No - you are absolutely not crazy to keep looking.  I have noticed that the AP rates are very fluid and change often.  if I was in your shoes I would check every day until the day before I left.  

As for AP rates online versus calling - I have tried that avenue often with no luck ever; inventory appears exactly the same.   BUT, it's just a simple telephone call so you might check anyway.


----------



## macraven

_I’ve been lucky by calling to add dates to an existing reservation 

Sometimes you can nab a date before it is listed online_


----------



## keishashadow

Love_the_Mouse said:


> Yes, I've checked for just the night I want and then I check for all 3 days, too.
> 
> Thank you for telling me about being able to link reservations.  I didn't know I could do that.  I'm still hoping for an aph rate to open up on the 12th at HRH, but I went ahead and booked an aph rate at Cabana Bay just in case.  If I link the two reservations do you think there's a chance they would let me check out at HRH on the 12th and then immediately check in to CB?



No need to link if booking two separate hotels, wherein the idea is to remain in same room

Loews is very good at letting you check into a room in category you booked if it’s available when you arrive.


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> HRH usually doesn't show regular room AP rates until later than RPR and PBH. I have seen AP rates at PBH that were cheaper than both RPR and HRH for as good or a better room. It's not as close, but it's a beautiful hotel and has better quick food options than the other deluxes in my opinion.



Consider yourself lucky, can count one one hand how many times PBH has cost less than other properties offering FOTL for my dates.  It’s my fav so I do make sure to check up to cancellation period kicks into play.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Consider yourself lucky, can count one one hand how many times PBH has cost less than other properties offering FOTL for my dates.  It’s my fav so I do make sure to check up to cancellation period kicks into play.



This has only been for AP rates. We go at Spring Break a lot, so maybe it’s the time of the year.


----------



## Gary2T

keishashadow said:


> Consider yourself lucky, can count one one hand how many times PBH has cost less than other properties offering FOTL for my dates.  It’s my fav so I do make sure to check up to cancellation period kicks into play.



Three out of our last five trips (3 in 2017 and 2 in 2018) PBH had the lowest AP rate of the three Express properties.  All three of those trips were in either June or July.  Our other two trips were in September and December and RPR had much lower AP rates.  I have yet to find HRH as having the lowest AP rate for one of our trips.


----------



## Jujuandme

Completely new to Universal (but WDW expert).  Planning to stay two nights at an express property (Thu-Sat, May 23-25).When I search it says that the passholder rate is unavailable for my time period.  Is this because the passholder rate is weekdays only? Or hasn't been released yet?  If it is weekdays only, is it possible they will release another discount?  Or am I SOL and just need to book rack rate?


----------



## Roxyfire

Jujuandme said:


> Completely new to Universal (but WDW expert).  Planning to stay two nights at an express property (Thu-Sat, May 23-25).When I search it says that the passholder rate is unavailable for my time period.  Is this because the passholder rate is weekdays only? Or hasn't been released yet?  If it is weekdays only, is it possible they will release another discount?  Or am I SOL and just need to book rack rate?



If you back track in this thread a few pages you will get more context, but they are not released yet.


----------



## thornton0511

Roxyfire said:


> If you back track in this thread a few pages you will get more context, but they are not released yet.


This is actually not true as we are booked at the passholder rate for May 29th-31st. We booked this Jan 14th. There are still some rooms available for my dates but most are for suites. My guess is that they don't have any rooms available at that rate for those dates. But that might change.


----------



## Jujuandme

thornton0511 said:


> This is actually not true as we are booked at the passholder rate for May 29th-31st. We booked this Jan 14th. There are still some rooms available for my dates but most are for suites. My guess is that they don't have any rooms available at that rate for those dates. But that might change.



So should I go ahead and boom a rack rate room to ensure that I have one in case a discount doesn’t become available? Or is it unlikely to sell out if I wait for the discounts?


----------



## soniam

thornton0511 said:


> This is actually not true as we are booked at the passholder rate for May 29th-31st. We booked this Jan 14th. There are still some rooms available for my dates but most are for suites. My guess is that they don't have any rooms available at that rate for those dates. But that might change.



AP rates for suites usually become available much earlier than for regular rooms. Regular rooms usually are a month to two before the date. It's true that they don't currently have AP rates for the non-suite rooms for those dates, because they have not yet been released.



Jujuandme said:


> So should I go ahead and boom a rack rate room to ensure that I have one in case a discount doesn’t become available? Or is it unlikely to sell out if I wait for the discounts?



I usually go ahead and book the price I am willing to pay. If/when an AP rate comes up, I book the AP rate and cancel the non-AP reservation. Stuff does sell out sometimes, not sure about May though. That is close to a holiday and end of school though.


----------



## thornton0511

soniam said:


> AP rates for suites usually become available much earlier than for regular rooms. Regular rooms usually are a month to two before the date. It's true that they don't currently have AP rates for the non-suite rooms for those dates, because they have not yet been released.



We booked a garden view standard 2 queen room at HRH on Jan 14th (at the passholder rate) and then later cancelled it on Jan 24th when a deluxe 2 queen room became available. Sorry if my post seemed to indicate otherwise, I just meant that since we had booked back in Dec that the inventory now shows mostly suites....assuming the standards that were released during our stay have been picked over since then. PBH still shows to have a few standards available for our time frame.


----------



## thornton0511

Jujuandme said:


> So should I go ahead and boom a rack rate room to ensure that I have one in case a discount doesn’t become available? Or is it unlikely to sell out if I wait for the discounts?


Since your dates are leading up to Memorial Day Weekend, if you are sure about the resort you want to stay at, I would go ahead and book it. Assuming you can go back and cancel if a better rate pops up. We only had to put the 1st night rate down as a deposit on ours.


----------



## Roxyfire

thornton0511 said:


> This is actually not true as we are booked at the passholder rate for May 29th-31st. We booked this Jan 14th. There are still some rooms available for my dates but most are for suites. My guess is that they don't have any rooms available at that rate for those dates. But that might change.



My thought is because it was spanning a time where it was available vs not (right before Memorial Day) it will show up as unavailable. I was unaware that anything beyond Memorial Day has shown up but also I only check for the standard rooms at HRH and PBH.


----------



## Francesco

Hello everybody!
I booked 2 rooms at hard rock hotel with APH rate. Do I need 2 annual passes, one per room, or just one is enough?

The 2-Park Seasonal Annual Pass costs $304.99, am I right? The universal site is a bit confusing!

Thank you!


----------



## keishashadow

Francesco said:


> Hello everybody!
> I booked 2 rooms at hard rock hotel with APH rate. Do I need 2 annual passes, one per room, or just one is enough?
> 
> The 2-Park Seasonal Annual Pass costs $304.99, am I right? The universal site is a bit confusing!
> 
> Thank you!



Just one aph needed


----------



## barb969

Francesco said:


> Hello everybody!
> I booked 2 rooms at hard rock hotel with APH rate. Do I need 2 annual passes, one per room, or just one is enough?
> 
> The 2-Park Seasonal Annual Pass costs $304.99, am I right? The universal site is a bit confusing!
> 
> Thank you!



Be careful of blackout days on the seasonal pass.  There are ways to work around them without upgrading the pass.


----------



## Francesco

keishashadow said:


> Just one aph needed



Thank you! I remembered having read something about one annual pass per room, but I trust you!



barb969 said:


> Be careful of blackout days on the seasonal pass.  There are ways to work around them without upgrading the pass.



What do you mean exactly? I could buy normal tickets for everyone in the group and then upgrade one of them at the office.


----------



## barb969

Francesco said:


> Thank you! I remembered having read something about one annual pass per room, but I trust you!
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean exactly? I could buy normal tickets for everyone in the group and then upgrade one of them at the office.



There are dates when the seasonal pass can’t be used.  Go to universal Orlando.com.     Click on theme parks.  Click bolckout dates.  Click on seasonal and annual passholder blockout dates.

If you are going on blockout dates, buy regular tickets for everyone.  If the last day is not a BD upgrade to an Ap then. You have to show the hotel your AP anytime before you check out.  if the last day is BD,  you have to upgrade before the park closes on that day or you can buy 1 ticket with an extra day and upgrade after you leave the park.


----------



## Bergsey

barb969 said:


> You have to show the hotel your AP anytime before you check out



Has anyone validated how this works? the Universal website says that you must show a valid AP at the time of check-in to get the rate


----------



## macraven

_Hotel will work with you if you show them the ap during your stay 

Many upgrade their tickets to an ap once at the parks 

Just show your ap to the front desk as soon as you do have the ap 

They will honor your ap booking rate_


----------



## damo

Bergsey said:


> Has anyone validated how this works? the Universal website says that you must show a valid AP at the time of check-in to get the rate



Nobody has ever reported back that there was an issue with not showing the AP at check-in and we have lots of posters doing exactly what you are planning to do.


----------



## Disney Ron

When will APH rates comes out for August?

TIA!


----------



## smiths02

Just an FYI...I went to an AP rate for Portofino in January for our March 31-April 6 trip.  Originally I had to upgrade to Bay View from Garden View (but still saved money even with buying an annual pass instead of the 2+2 tickets).  I just checked today and was able to go back to Garden View and save even more money.  The availability for the discount seems to have gone up.


----------



## nwcutie

My sons had such a great time when I took them last August that they are going again.  They have not been able to find APH rates for their dates and I have been checking for them since last November.  APH rates for PBH showed up briefly and disappeared, but they are in their late 20s and wanted either RPR or HRH.  They are currently booked at RPR at an obscene rate, but heck, its their money.  They do have their APs from the last visit and used points for airfare...

Their dates are 3/25 to 3/28.


----------



## AngiTN

thornton0511 said:


> We booked a garden view standard 2 queen room at HRH on Jan 14th (at the passholder rate) and then later cancelled it on Jan 24th when a deluxe 2 queen room became available. Sorry if my post seemed to indicate otherwise, I just meant that since we had booked back in Dec that the inventory now shows mostly suites....assuming the standards that were released during our stay have been picked over since then. PBH still shows to have a few standards available for our time frame.


I've been checking every single day for over 3 months AP rates in late May. I would not assume anything regarding them being sold out. Yes, you happen to catch a room. But based on my checking, I think you found a fluke rather than their uploading their entire inventory of available rooms and their being sold out. I've been doing this long enough to know how they do their uploads for rooms, for this same weekend too.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Come on June rates!  I've been patient, assuming they wouldn't be released until March, but, um, it's March now.


----------



## keishashadow

magickingdomprincess said:


> Come on June rates!  I've been patient, assuming they wouldn't be released until March, but, um, it's March now.



New ride officially opening mid June, likely soft previews 2 weeks leading up to it. 

Would think, _if any, _might only see sporadic weekdays roll out a few weeks in advance

6/29 & 6/30 rates i need bumped up substantially since the announcement.  May be our first time staying offsite


----------



## limace

My APH rate at HRH just dropped by $5 this weekend. I’m not going to rebook but it is interesting.


----------



## DisneyinPA

limace said:


> My APH rate at HRH just dropped by $5 this weekend. I’m not going to rebook but it is interesting.


Can you rebook if you book through a third party website??  Thanks.


----------



## limace

DisneyinPA said:


> Can you rebook if you book through a third party website??  Thanks.


I imagine it would depend on the rules of that site-I’d check and see what their cancellation policy is.


----------



## Minnie1222

Please post if you see AP rates for July. I've been checking 4 times per day since March 1st.


----------



## robl45

I have been looking for AP rates or Florida rates for End of July beginning of August and so far have had no luck.  Is anyone else seeing them?


----------



## crostorfer

Boy am I glad I already have my Disney portion of our September trip booked, now that they just announced SW will open right before Labor Day. With an influx of people to Orlando in September, I hope this doesn’t discourage Universal from putting out AP discounts this fall!!!


----------



## keishashadow

crostorfer said:


> Boy am I glad I already have my Disney portion of our September trip booked, now that they just announced SW will open right before Labor Day. With an influx of people to Orlando in September, I hope this doesn’t discourage Universal from putting out AP discounts this fall!!!



All the disney rooms were mysteriously removed for mid august going forward recently on hotwire & priceline. 

Week i was watching late august had substantial dips in availability/increases in rates today. 

APH rates were nothing to write home about last few years around Columbus Day.


----------



## macraven

_For my dates late September into early October, the smsm was a better deal last years for Columbus Day period 

35% discount is what I got with last bookings 

Booked my stay for leaving prior to C day period for this year with smsm
close to a year out for this fall

AP rates won’t even come close to my deal

Crostorfer, my guess is ap rates for October won’t be out until May or early June _


----------



## Sue M

crostorfer said:


> Boy am I glad I already have my Disney portion of our September trip booked, now that they just announced SW will open right before Labor Day. With an influx of people to Orlando in September, I hope this doesn’t discourage Universal from putting out AP discounts this fall!!!


Maybe it will encourage them to release discounts to lure people away from SW!  I booked HRH for Sept dates and would love an AP rate!


----------



## crostorfer

macraven said:


> _For my dates late September into early October, the smsm was a better deal last years for Columbus Day period
> 
> 35% discount is what I got with last bookings
> 
> Booked my stay for leaving prior to C day period for this year with smsm
> close to a year out for this fall
> 
> AP rates won’t even come close to my deal
> 
> Crostorfer, my guess is ap rates for October won’t be out until May or early June _



We’re going mid-September  I can get a decent SMSM rate, but I’m holding out for September Passholder Appreciation Month discounts.


----------



## disney4us2002

macraven said:


> _For my dates late September into early October, the smsm was a better deal last years for Columbus Day period
> 
> 35% discount is what I got with last bookings
> 
> Booked my stay for leaving prior to C day period for this year with smsm
> close to a year out for this fall
> 
> AP rates won’t even come close to my deal_
> 
> _Crostorfer, my guess is ap rates for October won’t be out until May or early June _



Sorry, new to Universal resorts.  What is SMSM?  Is there a way to get discounted rooms without an Annual Pass?  I'm looking for mid-October and I'm guessing those dates are probably popular due to the Halloween parties at Univ.


----------



## chicagoshannon

disney4us2002 said:


> Sorry, new to Universal resorts.  What is SMSM?  Is there a way to get discounted rooms without an Annual Pass?  I'm looking for mid-October and I'm guessing those dates are probably popular due to the Halloween parties at Univ.


SMSM= stay more save more.  The longer you stay the more you save.  It's the only rate I was able to get for May.  It's a decent discount.


----------



## macraven

disney4us2002 said:


> Sorry, new to Universal resorts.  What is SMSM?  Is there a way to get discounted rooms without an Annual Pass?  I'm looking for mid-October and I'm guessing those dates are probably popular due to the Halloween parties at Univ.



_I noticed the smsm rate for later in October did not have that high % discount as it did for my earlier dates 

Loews does not have to do a lot of discounts to fill the rooms for mid October 

Hhn brings in the crowds 
_


----------



## HollyMD

What price range is considered a “good” rate/discount for HRH?


----------



## Sue M

HollyMD said:


> What price range is considered a “good” rate/discount for HRH?


I’m not sure, but I just booked with a $247 rate for pool view. Mid Sept.


----------



## crostorfer

Sue M said:


> I’m not sure, but I just booked with a $247 rate for pool view. Mid Sept.



That’s a great rate!


----------



## crostorfer

HollyMD said:


> What price range is considered a “good” rate/discount for HRH?



I guess that’s subjective, but I would consider it a “good” rate if you can get a room for $250 or less.


----------



## Roxyfire

HollyMD said:


> What price range is considered a “good” rate/discount for HRH?





crostorfer said:


> I guess that’s subjective, but I would consider it a “good” rate if you can get a room for $250 or less.



That's usually what I see for Portofino Garden view during the week in the Summer. Sometimes on the weekends it goes up a bit but it's still quite a discount from the usual rate. Stays betweenSunday and Thursday will be the best rate. Honestly anytime it's under $300 is pretty good. Obviously with the more expensive views or club level that's going to shift a bit. I believe APH rates are said to be up to 40% off and that does map to what I've (unfortunately) paid as Seasonal rate in October.


----------



## HollyMD

Right now, we are booked in garden view at HRH for October for $364/night. The standard was only $10 cheaper. Going to keep checking the AP rates and see if we get anything any cheaper between now and then


----------



## crostorfer

HollyMD said:


> Right now, we are booked in garden view at HRH for October for $364/night. The standard was only $10 cheaper. Going to keep checking the AP rates and see if we get anything any cheaper between now and then



Honestly, I wouldn’t expect a cheaper AP rate at the Hard Rock in October. The other hotels may come out with significant discounts, (I paid $184 a night at the RPR last October with the AP discount), but the HRH was the one hotel on property that didn’t give an AP discount at all. It’s the most popular place to stay for HHN because it’s the closest to the park entrance.


----------



## Sue M

crostorfer said:


> We’re going mid-September  I can get a decent SMSM rate, but I’m holding out for September Passholder Appreciation Month discounts.


There’s September Passholders appreciation discounts  wow!  How do you find them? Are they posted under the Passholders rates section or do they email you?


----------



## crostorfer

Sue M said:


> There’s September Passholders appreciation discounts  wow!  How do you find them? Are they posted under the Passholders rates section or do they email you?



They will make a big hoopla about it, you should receive emails, plus last year I got actual snail mail packet about it. I can’t remember when they announced it last year, I want to say maybe June or July? The whole month of September AP holders get special perks, including discounts at on site hotels, I think a special pin, extra park hours, extra food discounts at some places, and a special early entry queue at HHN. I should hedge this by saying this is what they did last year, and I’m hoping this year follows suit.


----------



## jolene63

HollyMD said:


> What price range is considered a “good” rate/discount for HRH?


We paid $214 a night for a garden view room at HRH at the end of September last year.  I thought that was a great rate.  This was an AP rate.


----------



## damo

Sue M said:


> There’s September Passholders appreciation discounts  wow!  How do you find them? Are they posted under the Passholders rates section or do they email you?



Here are last year's discounts ... http://universal.wdwinfo.com/uo-passholder-appreciation-days-2018-details-released/


----------



## Hook326

crostorfer said:


> They will make a big hoopla about it, you should receive emails, plus last year I got actual snail mail packet about it. I can’t remember when they announced it last year, I want to say maybe June or July? The whole month of September AP holders get special perks, including discounts at on site hotels, I think a special pin, extra park hours, extra food discounts at some places, and a special early entry queue at HHN. I should hedge this by saying this is what they did last year, and I’m hoping this year follows suit.



Thank you for the info! We plan to be at universal during this time frame and we’re planning to get APs so I would love to be able to take advantage of these perks. I wasn’t going to purchase APs until closer to our travel date though. Will we be able to take advantage of the extra hotel discount rates as long as we show AP when we get there? Or will offers be specifically targeted to those that already have AP? (Like you have to have a pin instead of just the APH code?) thanks for any info!


----------



## Sue M

damo said:


> Here are last year's discounts ... http://universal.wdwinfo.com/uo-passholder-appreciation-days-2018-details-released/


Thanks Damo. Aside from party, pretty much same benefits of staying onsite. Hope this year they offer the QS dining plan discount!  Doesn’t look like it was on last years.


----------



## Love_the_Mouse

Just in case anyone was wondering about APH rates dropping, they did today for my dates.

I'm staying April 10-13th and PBH has consistently been running around $494 per night.  I've been checking multiple times every day and this morning the rate was $316 ($304/$304/$339) for 2-Queen Garden View room.  Oddly, if I tried to book only April 13th, the price was $604 which was the seasonal rate.  PBH was the only deluxe that dropped in price.


----------



## macraven

Hook326 said:


> Thank you for the info! We plan to be at universal during this time frame and we’re planning to get APs so I would love to be able to take advantage of these perks. I wasn’t going to purchase APs until closer to our travel date though. Will we be able to take advantage of the extra hotel discount rates as long as we show AP when we get there? Or will offers be specifically targeted to those that already have AP? (Like you have to have a pin instead of just the APH code?) thanks for any info!



_You need to book the reservation with the ap discount to get their room price

If you don’t and show the ap when you check in, you will be charged the original booking price at check in_


----------



## damo

Hook326 said:


> Thank you for the info! We plan to be at universal during this time frame and we’re planning to get APs so I would love to be able to take advantage of these perks. I wasn’t going to purchase APs until closer to our travel date though. Will we be able to take advantage of the extra hotel discount rates as long as we show AP when we get there? Or will offers be specifically targeted to those that already have AP? (Like you have to have a pin instead of just the APH code?) thanks for any info!



You don't need a pin to book.  You just book using the APH code (use the link in the very first post).  Then you just need to show your annual pass to the front desk at some point during your stay.


----------



## Sue M

jolene63 said:


> We paid $214 a night for a garden view room at HRH at the end of September last year.  I thought that was a great rate.  This was an AP rate.


That’s a great rate. We have pool view booked mid Sept. I’ll be watching if there’s an AP that comes out. 
We have RPH booked end of April/May and there hasn’t been any AP rate for rooms at all. Only the Hospitality Suite. Now I don’t even think that’s on!  Glad I booked in the fall, don’t think I’m going to do better than my SMSM rate.


----------



## MiMiDebbie

I just booked a APH rate for PBH, CL for July 25-27, 2019, for a total of $1005 for the 2 nights($117.50+tax less than the seasonal rate for a deluxe with no CL and $187.50+tax less per night for seasonal CL). Which means extra spending money. I used the Loews link in the first post as suggested. The Universal link didn't have the APH rate listed. First time staying CL, I am so excited, we are going for my Granddaughter's 8th Birthday (combined with Disney with free dining). With all the rising prices, I figured this may be the last trip for awhile, so we are going all out and I was pleased to get CL.


----------



## larry47591

Looks like they are in the process of adding the discounts.  If it's like previously it should hopefully all be loaded tomorrow


----------



## crazywig

Thanks @MiMiDebbie for the heads up. No club for HRH yet  so now I need to weigh location of HRH vs club at PBH. Tough call.

edit: texted husband, he wants club. Done!


----------



## jenjersnap

I keep getting a technical error when I try to book thru the Loew’s site. Boo.


----------



## _Laurie_D

I just booked an aph rate at Hard Rock Hotel for a pool view for June at $380 a night. I was really hoping the aph rates would have been a little less then that


----------



## MamaKate

_Laurie_D said:


> I just booked an aph rate at Hard Rock Hotel for a pool view for June at $380 a night. I was really hoping the aph rates would have been a little less then that



Ditto.  They only had Pool and Club available at HRH.  I booked a pool view for 5/31-6/3 for an average of $385.67/night.  I'm happy with any discount though because we really wanted to stay at HRH this year.


----------



## _Laurie_D

MamaKate said:


> Ditto.  They only had Pool and Club available at HRH.  I booked a pool view for 5/31-6/3 for an average of $385.67/night.  I'm happy with any discount though because we really wanted to stay at HRH this year.


We booked 6/6-6/9. We originally wanted 6/3-6/6 to do a split stay w/Cabana Bay but only club rooms showed up so we had to reverse our plans. Hopefully more rates will come available.


----------



## jenjersnap

jenjersnap said:


> I keep getting a technical error when I try to book thru the Loew’s site. Boo.



Seriously, am I only one getting this message? Been trying for hours, three different devices, three different browsers.


----------



## Roxyfire

I'm not seeing anything yet for June 2-4. Please keep us updated on what dates yall are seeing for APH.


----------



## _Laurie_D

Roxyfire said:


> I'm not seeing anything yet for June 2-4. Please keep us updated on what dates yall are seeing for APH.


For some reason they are not showing up on the Universal site.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

I booked 6/6 - 6/8 for PBH Deluxe pool view 2 queen room for $349 and $374 pretax.  Thanks everyone for posting to check the Loew's website, I usually only check the windsurfers site.  I'm hoping more options will come out with different room types, but if not I'll be happy with this!  I also checked HRH which was about $50 higher, and RP only had suites for around $700/night.


----------



## Roxyfire

magickingdomprincess said:


> I booked 6/6 - 6/8 for PBH Deluxe pool view 2 queen room for $349 and $374 pretax.  Thanks everyone for posting to check the Loew's website, I usually only check the windsurfers site.  I'm hoping more options will come out with different room types, but if not I'll be happy with this!  I also checked HRH which was about $50 higher, and RP only had suites for around $700/night.



Yeah that's the site I normally use as well. Guess I'll just keep checking peroidically, thankfully tomorrow I am off work.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah that's the site I normally use as well. Guess I'll just keep checking peroidically, thankfully tomorrow I am off work.



Good luck finding a great room rate!


----------



## MiMiDebbie

jenjersnap said:


> Seriously, am I only one getting this message? Been trying for hours, three different devices, three different browsers.


Did you go thru the link in first post in this sticky to try the Loew's site? That is how I got my APH rate


----------



## dmetcalfrn

No luck for June with either site.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow!!


----------



## jenjersnap

MiMiDebbie said:


> Did you go thru the link in first post in this sticky to try the Loew's site? That is how I got my APH rate



Yep, sure was. I was getting to the final screen where I actually make reservation/pay deposit, it would hang and come back with the message I posted. I tried multiple credit cards, my laptop, DS’s chrome book, iPad...

It finally worked on my DH’s work laptop. I hope it is going to be ok that I will have the APH but he is the lead on the reservation! 

Rate was $309 for bay view PBH.


----------



## MikeNamez

APH Rates are out thru July..  Just snagged Portofino, Bay View for $329 a night 7/8 thru 7/13. Saved over $100!


----------



## Roxyfire

Nothing yet for more standard rooms but we went with the 2-bedroom at Hard Rock. I think with our group that'll work out really nicely even if it's more than I wanted to spend. After the week I had I think it'll be an awesome treat. Thanks for the updates yall.


----------



## hootietootie

Watching for rates for RPR in June, still nothing, might switch to Portofino(or Sapphire Falls) if the rates don't come down soon . Thanks for keeping this updated! Coming from Ireland and always have everything booked way in advance, not so this time


----------



## _Laurie_D

Of course the 3 nights I need are only available in club rooms! What are the chances they will release more room categories?


----------



## Bethany10

I just lowered the rate to our room, and didn't even realize that in doing so, I had upgraded us to a pool view I just saw inside entry and clicked on that. saved almost 200 bucks, though part of that was we dropped a night as we decided to fly home a day early when we were finally able to book our return flight. The cheap part of me says we could save even more by going with an exterior entry room that's got the view of the parking lot but the spender says keep the pool view!


----------



## shellsbell

Just dropped our Cabana Bay family suite poolside exterior entry rate from 223 to 199 a night with AP for June 26-July 3...saved almost $200...I'll take it!


----------



## Roxyfire

_Laurie_D said:


> Of course the 3 nights I need are only available in club rooms! What are the chances they will release more room categories?



Hard to say, but I think the chances are probably pretty good, just keep checking.


----------



## hootietootie

RPR have just released some passholder rates . I can get the Captains Presidential suite for the low low price of 1371.30 a night . bargain Might have to wait another while


----------



## Ava

Can I book multiple rooms at the APH rate if only one person has an AP, or does at least one person in each room need one? 

I'm starting to research for a trip next year. We'll be a party of 6 (4 adults & 2 children) so we'll need 2 rooms. I'm considering buying an AP for one adult in order to get the APH rate at one of the premier hotels, but if I need to buy 2 APs to get the APH on 2 rooms that may not make it as worth it.


----------



## Kivara

Ava said:


> Can I book multiple rooms at the APH rate if only one person has an AP, or does at least one person in each room need one?
> 
> I'm starting to research for a trip next year. We'll be a party of 6 (4 adults & 2 children) so we'll need 2 rooms. I'm considering buying an AP for one adult in order to get the APH rate at one of the premier hotels, but if I need to buy 2 APs to get the APH on 2 rooms that may not make it as worth it.



One AP is needed per room. Sometimes SMSM, if you are staying several days) or Seasonal Rates can be better deals. You don't need to show the APs until you are there. If the room is such a great deal it's worth getting the APs, then you can upgrade to APs while there.


----------



## Ava

Kivara said:


> One AP is needed per room. Sometimes SMSM, if you are staying several days) or Seasonal Rates can be better deals. You don't need to show the APs until you are there. If the room is such a great deal it's worth getting the APs, then you can upgrade to APs while there.


Thank you! Is the SMSM rate something that is always offered, or only at certain times of the year? Not sure when we're going yet, but it will either be February or April of next year.


----------



## _Laurie_D

Decided to take the $419 Aph rate for Club room at Portofino instead of the $470 Aph rate at HR for their club room. Not sure if this rate is that good either but lower then HR and Portofino looks like a better club lounge.


----------



## Disney Addicted

For those wanting an APH rate for August (like me!) keep checking!

I'm looking for a 1 night stay.  I just tried every night from July 31 to Aug 10 and each one was showing APH rates.  (ie, July 31-Aug 1, Aug 1-2, Aug 2-3, and so on)

When I changed it from Aug 11 to Aug 12, the APH rate disappeared.


----------



## marisol72

Just made a reservation for Portofino Bay from July 22 until July 25 with APH rate at $325 for a Bay View room. I had a previous reservation at Royal Pacific for a standard room at $404. Saved a lot!!


----------



## DisBuckMan

Finally got an APH rate booked at RPR for the night of June 2nd for $264. Was beginning to wonder if they were going to even release any APH rates.

Will keep watching to see if they fall a little lower over the next few weeks, but I can live with that rate.


----------



## hootietootie

Missed out on my presidential suite and the price has gone up to over 1700 a night. Normal rooms stop the Aph rate the day before I'm looking at. Guess it's gonna be another while waiting


----------



## magickingdomprincess

magickingdomprincess said:


> I booked 6/6 - 6/8 for PBH Deluxe pool view 2 queen room for $349 and $374 pretax.  Thanks everyone for posting to check the Loew's website, I usually only check the windsurfers site.  I'm hoping more options will come out with different room types, but if not I'll be happy with this!  I also checked HRH which was about $50 higher, and RP only had suites for around $700/night.




Was just able to book 2Q std room at RPH for $264 and $289 per night.  Now to decide which to keep, RPH or PBH.  Would like the $180 savings but really enjoyed PBH last year.... Glad to have options!


----------



## n2mm

Just booked 2 standard rooms at rph for $264 each room, 2Q beds. Only needed one night.


----------



## wmoon

Thank you so much for posting about the July rates.

We've just booked the Hard Rock for 2 nights


----------



## mastermind307

I currently have Royal Pacific water view room booked June 2-6.  I booked the seasonal rate of $404/night.  With the AP rate I could switch to Portfino club level for $419/night.  With taxes it would be $67.50 more to switch.   I'd also have to upgrade my ticket to a seasonal pass.  I'm unsure if it would be worth it.  It will be me, my husband and 12 year old daughter.  

This will be our first trip to universal as a family (husband and I went back in 2002 and stayed off site).

Is club level worth the extra cost?   We don't drink wine or beer, but would like to know what other offerings they have.  Thanks!


----------



## wmoon

Can I just ask if for any reason you have to cancel your aph room you get your deposit of the one nights cost back right, as long as you do it more than 6 days before?  Do they just refund your card?


----------



## DisBuckMan

wmoon said:


> Can I just ask if for any reason you have to cancel your aph room you get your deposit of the one nights cost back right, as long as you do it more than 6 days before?  Do they just refund your card?



Yes and yes.


----------



## Minnie1222

wmoon said:


> Thank you so much for posting about the July rates.
> 
> We've just booked the Hard Rock for 2 nights


Pardon me! Where did you find the AP July rates?


----------



## Minnie1222

mastermind307 said:


> I currently have Royal Pacific water view room booked June 2-6.  I booked the seasonal rate of $404/night.  With the AP rate I could switch to Portfino club level for $419/night.  With taxes it would be $67.50 more to switch.   I'd also have to upgrade my ticket to a seasonal pass.  I'm unsure if it would be worth it.  It will be me, my husband and 12 year old daughter.
> 
> This will be our first trip to universal as a family (husband and I went back in 2002 and stayed off site).
> 
> Is club level worth the extra cost?   We don't drink wine or beer, but would like to know what other offerings they have.  Thanks!


Yes! Definitely if it's only $67.50 more. If you're not a picky eater, you'll get a full breakfast (carbs, proteins, fruits, coffee, juice) and dinner (composed of several appetizers), snacks (fruits, chips, granola bars), desserts and water bottles.

Portofino Bay, in my opinion, is prettier than Royal Pacific as well.  Most club rooms there face the pool, but I've read here that some people have gotten the bay view rooms.


----------



## wmoon

Minnie1222 said:


> Pardon me! Where did you find the AP July rates?



On the winfinders link posted on the first page.

There were rates for Hard Rock and Portofino for my dates but not RPR


----------



## wmoon

DisBuckMan said:


> Yes and yes.


Thank you.


----------



## Minnie1222

wmoon said:


> On the winfinders link posted on the first page.
> 
> There were rates for Hard Rock and Portofino for my dates but not RPR


Thank you.


----------



## keishashadow

Was hoping to see a standard room @ HRH but only pool for my dates, back to PBH we go . A solid 100+ less per night for last 2 nights in june.


----------



## n2mm

keishashadow said:


> Was hoping to see a standard room @ HRH but only pool for my dates, back to PBH we go . A solid 100+ less per night for last 2 nights in june.



We were hoping for hrh too.  We’ll be watching, but need 2 rooms.


----------



## mastermind307

Minnie1222 said:


> Yes! Definitely if it's only $67.50 more. If you're not a picky eater, you'll get a full breakfast (carbs, proteins, fruits, coffee, juice) and dinner (composed of several appetizers), snacks (fruits, chips, granola bars), desserts and water bottles.
> 
> Portofino Bay, in my opinion, is prettier than Royal Pacific as well.  Most club rooms there face the pool, but I've read here that some people have gotten the bay view rooms.



I called today and switched to the club level room at Portofino Bay.  I’m excited to stay there.  I’m a little nervous about upgrading my ticket to an annual pass, I’ve never done that.  Since I bought my ticket through a 3rd party I’m not sure how much it will cost to upgrade to a seasonal pass.


----------



## keishashadow

n2mm said:


> Just booked 2 standard rooms at rph for $264 each room, 2Q beds. Only needed one night.



Believe the parlor suites at PBH can sleep up to 6 (2 Q & bath in one room, connected to sofa bed in parlor with it’s own bath)

They are lovely, sadly with youfirst over, don’t think i’ll Be booking those anytime soon lol as they are rather pricey.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

mastermind307 said:


> I called today and switched to the club level room at Portofino Bay.  I’m excited to stay there.  I’m a little nervous about upgrading my ticket to an annual pass, I’ve never done that.  Since I bought my ticket through a 3rd party I’m not sure how much it will cost to upgrade to a seasonal pass.



We did this last year and the adults were free, kids were $10 each.  We purchased our ti  from UCT.  Not sure if it's still the same or not.  We're making use of our AP's from last year


----------



## Roxyfire

mastermind307 said:


> I called today and switched to the club level room at Portofino Bay.  I’m excited to stay there.  I’m a little nervous about upgrading my ticket to an annual pass, I’ve never done that.  Since I bought my ticket through a 3rd party I’m not sure how much it will cost to upgrade to a seasonal pass.



Not only is it easy, it may be very inexpensive depending on the ticket you purchased. Just be aware there is a 3 park version which includes volcano bay. If you won't be going there or arent sure you can always choose the 2 park version first and upgrade later to include it. However I don't believe it's possible to downgrade. Hope this helps.


----------



## mastermind307

Roxyfire said:


> Not only is it easy, it may be very inexpensive depending on the ticket you purchased. Just be aware there is a 3 park version which includes volcano bay. If you won't be going there or arent sure you can always choose the 2 park version first and upgrade later to include it. However I don't believe it's possible to downgrade. Hope this helps.



I have a 3 day 2 park to park ticket I purchased through Ares travel.  They had a deal buy 2 days get 1 day free.   Think I paid around $264 for it.  So I’m not sure if that amount will be applied to an AP or if I’ll get the value of the current 3 day 2 park to park ticket, which I believe is $301.


----------



## Roxyfire

mastermind307 said:


> I have a 3 day 2 park to park ticket I purchased through Ares travel.  They had a deal buy 2 days get 1 day free.   Think I paid around $264 for it.  So I’m not sure if that amount will be applied to an AP or if I’ll get the value of the current 3 day 2 park to park ticket, which I believe is $301.



You get the purchased amount, the $264, not all three days, if that makes sense. It sounds similar to the Undercover Tourist deal that many (including myself) used initially. It sounds bizarre but it really is that inexpensive, mainly because of all the blackout dates. It doesn't work for everyone and you may want to be sure the seasonal works for you as well if you travel during the winter holidays or some parts of the summer. In 2016 it was like $10 for each pass to upgrade, and ever since then I've just kept renewing because it's cheaper than buying new tickets. Weird I know, but it works out in our case.


----------



## Letsbgoofy

We are traveling in mid November and plan to stay at RPR.  We're thinking about purchasing APs and trying to get 2 trips out of them.  Any idea when AP rates will be released for that time period?


----------



## crazywig

Letsbgoofy said:


> We are traveling in mid November and plan to stay at RPR.  We're thinking about purchasing APs and trying to get 2 trips out of them.  Any idea when AP rates will be released for that time period?



I booked my room for early Dec. of 2018 on July 26th so sometime in July I'd assume.


----------



## EmJ

I’m sure these questions have been asked and answered a hundred times, but I’m just starting to look at whether purchasing an annual pass is worth it to us for the room discounts. I’m guessing yes, since we will be staying four nights. So, if I purchase an annual pass online and then book the room using an APH rate, what do I do at check in? Do I need to pick up my annual pass first in order to be able to show it?


----------



## barb969

EmJ said:


> I’m sure these questions have been asked and answered a hundred times, but I’m just starting to look at whether purchasing an annual pass is worth it to us for the room discounts. I’m guessing yes, since we will be staying four nights. So, if I purchase an annual pass online and then book the room using an APH rate, what do I do at check in? Do I need to pick up my annual pass first in order to be able to show it?



You do not need the AP until before you checkout.  You can buy your ticket from UO or one of the online discounters, then up grade when you get there. Only one person in the room needs an AP.


----------



## marisol72

I just got aph  rate for a bay view room at Portofino Bay for July but I really want to stay at Hard Rock. Hard Rock only has Aph rates on suites for
My dates. What are the chances that Aph rates for regular rooms become available?


----------



## marisol72

Last week I cancelled my previous reservation at Royal Pacific because I got an Aph rate at Portofino Bay. I cancelled last Monday but Loews has not returned my deposit yet. How did it took to other people to get their deposits back?


----------



## mastermind307

marisol72 said:


> Last week I cancelled my previous reservation at Royal Pacific because I got an Aph rate at Portofino Bay. I cancelled last Monday but Loews has not returned my deposit yet. How did it took to other people to get their deposits back?



I did the same thing.  I cancelled 2 rooms at Royal Pacific on Monday, March 18 and was told it would take 7-10 business days for the refund to show up.  Yesterday, I received an email from my credit card company stating a refund from Loews had been applied to my account.  But only one of the rooms had been refunded, still waiting for the second.  I figured they'd both be refunded at the same time.  If the second room isn't refunded this week I'll call and find out what's going on.


----------



## marisol72

mastermind307 said:


> I did the same thing.  I cancelled 2 rooms at Royal Pacific on Monday, March 18 and was told it would take 7-10 business days for the refund to show up.  Yesterday, I received an email from my credit card company stating a refund from Loews had been applied to my account.  But only one of the rooms had been refunded, still waiting for the second.  I figured they'd both be refunded at the same time.  If the second room isn't refunded this week I'll call and find out what's going on.


Thanks for your reply . I will wait 10 business days and after that call them


----------



## jenjersnap

marisol72 said:


> Last week I cancelled my previous reservation at Royal Pacific because I got an Aph rate at Portofino Bay. I cancelled last Monday but Loews has not returned my deposit yet. How did it took to other people to get their deposits back?



I cancelled my original room reservation on March 14 and the refund finally came through yesterday.


----------



## wmoon

I cancelled last Sunday and am still waiting on my deposit back too.


----------



## Babygirl2015

I'm considering the purchase of an AP, but are you allowed to book 2 rooms? Or does an AP holder need to be in each room? Thanks!


----------



## n2mm

Babygirl2015 said:


> I'm considering the purchase of an AP, but are you allowed to book 2 rooms? Or does an AP holder need to be in each room? Thanks!



I thought that there needs to be a passholder in each room, but don’t know firsthand.  We have 2 rooms booked, but all of us are passholders atdifferent levels.


----------



## Babygirl2015

n2mm said:


> I thought that there needs to be a passholder in each room, but don’t know firsthand.  We have 2 rooms booked, but all of us are passholders atdifferent levels.


Thanks!


----------



## Letsbgoofy

Can someone please explain to me how the Universal APs work?  I'm looking on their website and it says that the APs they are selling now need to be activated by 4/4.  Since we live in NY, that's a bit of a problem!  We were planning a mid-November trip, but I think we are going to switch it too the week after Labor Day, and I would like to know when I might be able to purchase the passes.


----------



## barb969

Letsbgoofy said:


> Can someone please explain to me how the Universal APs work?  I'm looking on their website and it says that the APs they are selling now need to be activated by 4/4.  Since we live in NY, that's a bit of a problem!  We were planning a mid-November trip, but I think we are going to switch it too the week after Labor Day, and I would like to know when I might be able to purchase the passes.



I assume you want the AP discount on the room. You don’t need the AP until BEFORE you checkout of the hotel, so there is no need to purchase APs now.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Letsbgoofy said:


> Can someone please explain to me how the Universal APs work?  I'm looking on their website and it says that the APs they are selling now need to be activated by 4/4.  Since we live in NY, that's a bit of a problem!  We were planning a mid-November trip, but I think we are going to switch it too the week after Labor Day, and I would like to know when I might be able to purchase the passes.


you only have to activate them by 4/4 to get the extra months for free.  I'd just wait until closer to your trip to buy in case they have another deal come out.


----------



## Letsbgoofy

barb969 said:


> I assume you want the AP discount on the room. You don’t need the AP until BEFORE you checkout of the hotel, so there is no need to purchase APs now.



Hopefully we will get the AP discount, but I really just wanted to know how they worked (as in how far in advance you could purchase them, if they always have extra months free, etc).  The "activate by 4/4" threw me off.



chicagoshannon said:


> you only have to activate them by 4/4 to get the extra months for free.  I'd just wait until closer to your trip to buy in case they have another deal come out.



I will.  I wasn't sure if this was something they offered all the time.  Hopefully some new deal will come out in the next few months!

Thanks to you both for the information.


----------



## mastermind307

marisol72 said:


> Thanks for your reply . I will wait 10 business days and after that call them



I received the refund for the 2nd room today.  I hope you get your refund soon!


----------



## marisol72

mastermind307 said:


> I received the refund for the 2nd room today.  I hope you get your refund soon!


Thanks I got mine to as well


----------



## Kivara

I've been looking for months and there's not been APH rates for my dates (staying a week starting around Memorial Day) BUUUUUUT, a quick heads up....I booked a SMSM (Stay More, Save More) rate for our week months ago, and they just recently dropped BIG TIME!

I could save $200 by rebooking with Portifino or switching to Hard Rock, but ended up switching to Royal Pacific (our fave) and saved $400 from our original booking. Just wanted to let everyone know, if anyone if booked at the same times


----------



## EmJ

Kivara said:


> I've been looking for months and there's not been APH rates for my dates (staying a week starting around Memorial Day) BUUUUUUT, a quick heads up....I booked a SMSM (Stay More, Save More) rate for our week months ago, and they just recently dropped BIG TIME!
> 
> I could save $200 by rebooking with Portifino or switching to Hard Rock, but ended up switching to Royal Pacific (our fave) and saved $400 from our original booking. Just wanted to let everyone know, if anyone if booked at the same times


I’m a few months out from booking anything yet, but how do you do this? Do you just check the SMSM and AP rates at all the hotels every week or so as you get closer?


----------



## MikeNamez

EmJ said:


> I’m a few months out from booking anything yet, but how do you do this? Do you just check the SMSM and AP rates at all the hotels every week or so as you get closer?



I check both, several times a day.


----------



## Three cats

Does the SMSM rate often go down?


----------



## mareed

Kivara said:


> I've been looking for months and there's not been APH rates for my dates (staying a week starting around Memorial Day) BUUUUUUT, a quick heads up....I booked a SMSM (Stay More, Save More) rate for our week months ago, and they just recently dropped BIG TIME!
> 
> I could save $200 by rebooking with Portifino or switching to Hard Rock, but ended up switching to Royal Pacific (our fave) and saved $400 from our original booking. Just wanted to let everyone know, if anyone if booked at the same times



Thanks for the heads up!  I'm also going Memorial Day week and since I first started checking last June, Portofino Bay was the lowest priced using SMSM for 7 nights so we had that reserved.  Up til today, Royal Pacific only had higher category of rooms available such as club level so they were higher than Portofino's standard rooms.  Today, Royal Pacific finally has some regular rooms, though they only had water-view when I checked which is still higher than their lowest standard view.  Royal Pacific's water-view was just barely less than our Portofino garden view, and we'd really rather stay at Royal Pacific where we've happily been before and like the central location much more.  

Looks like I got the last king water-view room for that week as only the 2 queen shows up now so I'm happy with our change!


----------



## mareed

Three cats said:


> Does the SMSM rate often go down?



I'm not sure that the SMSM rate for the exact same room type went down, but I think it might be that a lower category of room became available.  My SMSM Portofino Bay Garden View King for 7 nights over Memorial Day was $2289 when I reserved it June 2018 and is now up to $2453.  But I switched to Royal Pacific water view King for SMSM $2246 because that type or room showed up today where it hadn't been available at all since last June (I've been checking periodically).  So even though I'm saving some money, I wouldn't say that my SMSM rate went down - I'd say they finally released some lower category rooms at the other resort at SMSM rates.


----------



## Candycane83

Anyone have any luck with July 2-6? I know it’s holiday period, do they usually release APH rates for these dates?


----------



## Hook326

Candycane83 said:


> Anyone have any luck with July 2-6? I know it’s holiday period, do they usually release APH rates for these dates?



I plugged in your dates after I checked mine and there are APH rates out for those dates at PB at least. $330/night I think.


----------



## Candycane83

Hook326 said:


> I plugged in your dates after I checked mine and there are APH rates out for those dates at PB at least. $330/night I think.


Thanks I’ll check again! I didn’t see anything last night! Or I’m not sure if it was just my phone.


----------



## Hook326

Candycane83 said:


> Thanks I’ll check again! I didn’t see anything last night! Or I’m not sure if it was just my phone.



I just checked this morning & saw it. Good luck for good savings!


----------



## Candycane83

Hook326 said:


> I just checked this morning & saw it. Good luck for good savings!


I was able to book!! Thanks! Had to use the link on page 1 since it just wouldn’t let me put it in manually for some reason! I initially had RPR for 370 a night and now booked PBH for 330 a night! Yay!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

MikeNamez said:


> I check both, several times a day.



We're not going until late August and I keep checking a few times a day as well.   Looking for a SMSM rate drop and/or APH rate.


----------



## EmJ

Disney Addicted said:


> We're not going until late August and I keep checking a few times a day as well.   Looking for a SMSM rate drop and/or APH rate.


When would you recommend starting to look? We are traveling next March, so I would think this fall maybe?

ETA: I’m an early (early) planner of All The Things and it kills me to have to wait, lol. I’d book tomorrow if I could!


----------



## macraven

EmJ said:


> When would you recommend starting to look? We are traveling next March, so I would think this fall maybe?
> 
> ETA: I’m an early (early) planner of All The Things and it kills me to have to wait, lol. I’d book tomorrow if I could!



_I booked almost 12 months out for my September 2019 onsite premier hotel

I saw a price I could live with and locked it in

If I see a better rate between now and trip date, I would rebook and cancel my original reservation 

I check the seasons for smsm rates 

7 night booking for my time period was at 35% off when I booked

Sometimes you will see great room
rates in order to fill the hotel rooms

When a convention cancels, all those held rooms are released back into availablity

Loews wants to fill the hotels and have seen great rates at those times

Rooms will go quick when this happens

Have found the ap rate is better than smsm for shorter stays of 3-4 nights depending on season_


----------



## soniam

EmJ said:


> When would you recommend starting to look? We are traveling next March, so I would think this fall maybe?
> 
> ETA: I’m an early (early) planner of All The Things and it kills me to have to wait, lol. I’d book tomorrow if I could!



March probably won't show up until January, maybe late December. At least that's how it's been for the last few years.


----------



## Hook326

Disney Addicted said:


> We're not going until late August and I keep checking a few times a day as well.   Looking for a SMSM rate drop and/or APH rate.



This is when we are going, too. I’ve got the SMSM rate but hoping maybe the APH will be a little cheaper. I got a good rate so probably not going to go much lower if at all.


----------



## Disney Addicted

EmJ said:


> When would you recommend starting to look? We are traveling next March, so I would think this fall maybe?
> 
> ETA: I’m an early (early) planner of All The Things and it kills me to have to wait, lol. I’d book tomorrow if I could!





macraven said:


> _I booked almost 12 months out for my September 2019 onsite premier hotel
> 
> I saw a price I could live with and locked it in
> 
> If I see a better rate between now and trip date, I would rebook and cancel my original reservation
> 
> I check the seasons for smsm rates
> 
> 7 night booking for my time period was at 35% off when I booked
> 
> Sometimes you will see great room
> rates in order to fill the hotel rooms
> 
> When a convention cancels, all those held rooms are released back into availablity
> 
> Loews wants to fill the hotels and have seen great rates at those times
> 
> Rooms will go quick when this happens
> 
> Have found the ap rate is better than smsm for shorter stays of 3-4 nights depending on season_



Pretty much what macraven said.    I started reading & researching when it was decided last year that we would go.  I already have a SMSM rate locked in so I'm just hoping to snag a cheaper rate.

At some point I had read to start looking about 4 months out for APH rates.  They are there until August 10th at the moment so I'm hoping soon the rest of August will get released.

What's killing me at this point is waiting for Air Miles to release either 3 PTP 3 day tickets or the Buy 2 Get 3 Days free tickets!


----------



## EmJ

soniam said:


> March probably won't show up until January, maybe late December. At least that's how it's been for the last few years.


Oh geez. For sure I would have an aneurism if I tried to wait until December or January to book! I know exactly what we want - Cabana Bay, nothing fancy, first week of March. We will stay 6 nights. Do rates change often enough that I should be checking daily?

Also can someone explain the APH rate to me? I know you don’t have to show your AP until you check out, but does that mean you need to check out in person? That’s not a problem, but I know a lot of hotels/resorts don’t generally require formal checkout anymore. With five days in the park, I suspect it will be cheaper for my whole family to get APs rather than 5 day tickets, unless they have another deal like the buy 2 get 3.


----------



## macraven

_Don’t wait until the day you check out to show your ap

The hotel runs the check out Billings after midnight on your check out date 

Last year I checked out after midnight (2:00 am)
Front desk had my printout of my hotel stay when I checked out 

I always request a print out of charges for the stay_


----------



## EmJ

macraven said:


> _Don’t wait until the day you check out to show your ap
> 
> The hotel runs the check out Billings after midnight on your check out date
> 
> Last year I checked out after midnight (2:00 am)
> Front desk had my printout of my hotel stay when I checked out
> 
> I always request a print out of charges for the stay_


How do they know if you became an AP member at some point during your stay?


----------



## barb969

EmJ said:


> How do they know if you became an AP member at some point during your stay?



You show the AP to the front desk people.


----------



## EmJ

barb969 said:


> You show the AP to the front desk people.


I see. So I can go ahead and book the AP rate now, wait to see what is the best deal on tickets later, upgrade to AP at any point during our stay, and just run down to show our pass before the day of checkout. Thank you!! I don’t know why I found that so mystifying, lol.


----------



## macraven

_Yes 
Now you know the system for ap usage _


----------



## eleda72

Hello from Norway  
I am sorry if I ask this in the wrong thread, but I will try here.
DD (23) and I will be traveling to Orlando this summer (June 26 - July 10) and we have originally booked our whole stay at Disney
BUT, we would like to have at least 3-4 days at Universal and I am wondering if one of us should buy a AP at Universal?
Would we save money for our resort stay and maybe food etc if we did that?
I am thinking maybe July 5- 10 (I have looked at Cabana Bay)

Thank you, best from Adéle Marie


----------



## mareed

mareed said:


> I'm not sure that the SMSM rate for the exact same room type went down, but I think it might be that a lower category of room became available.  My SMSM Portofino Bay Garden View King for 7 nights over Memorial Day was $2289 when I reserved it June 2018 and is now up to $2453.  But I switched to Royal Pacific water view King for SMSM $2246 because that type or room showed up today where it hadn't been available at all since last June (I've been checking periodically).  So even though I'm saving some money, I wouldn't say that my SMSM rate went down - I'd say they finally released some lower category rooms at the other resort at SMSM rates.



To follow up, I've continued to check, and today the SMSM standard view rooms showed up for both King and 2 Queen, so I switched from Water view and saved a little more money and got my preferred King room too!    Yesterday only the 2 Queen standard was showing.

Also, I cancelled my original King Waterview room and went back to check to see if it showed up for booking, and it did not.  So, my assumption is that cancelled rooms don't go immediately back into inventory when cancelled, and that it may or may not show up available at some point later.


----------



## Roxyfire

eleda72 said:


> Hello from Norway
> I am sorry if I ask this in the wrong thread, but I will try here.
> DD (23) and I will be traveling to Orlando this summer (June 26 - July 10) and we have originally booked our whole stay at Disney
> BUT, we would like to have at least 3-4 days at Universal and I am wondering if one of us should buy a AP at Universal?
> Would we save money for our resort stay and maybe food etc if we did that?
> I am thinking maybe July 5- 10 (I have looked at Cabana Bay)
> 
> Thank you, best from Adéle Marie



I think it certainly could, The lowest level AP does not give you food discounts but the savings on the room can add up quite a bit. You do not need to buy the annual pass now. You can buy a regular ticket and upgrade in the park. Just be sure to show it at the front desk before you check out.


----------



## eleda72

Roxyfire said:


> I think it certainly could, The lowest level AP does not give you food discounts but the savings on the room can add up quite a bit. You do not need to buy the annual pass now. You can buy a regular ticket and upgrade in the park. Just be sure to show it at the front desk before you check out.


Thank you, I will look into it... how do I find the AP  resort rates for June 26 - July 10? (Maybe July 5-10)


----------



## EmJ

eleda72 said:


> Thank you, I will look into it... how do I find the AP  resort rates for June 26 - July 10? (Maybe July 5-10)


This link will take you to the AP rates: https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=

I've been playing around with them a bit. If an AP rate is available for the dates you select, you will see an "Annual Passholder Rate" listed. If an AP rate is not available, there will be a red banner at the top that says, "The rate you selected is not available, but we would like to offer you this other rate", and then it's a different (not as good) promotional rate instead. I plugged in June 26-July 10 just to see, and it did give an AP rate for Cabana Bay.


----------



## 1911

eleda72 said:


> Thank you, I will look into it... how do I find the AP  resort rates for June 26 - July 10? (Maybe July 5-10)


click on "pass holder" on universals website


----------



## crostorfer

eleda72 said:


> Thank you, I will look into it... how do I find the AP  resort rates for June 26 - July 10? (Maybe July 5-10)



There is a link on page one of this thread. Just click it.


----------



## eleda72

crostorfer said:


> There is a link on page one of this thread. Just click it.


Thank you


----------



## soniam

EmJ said:


> Oh geez. For sure I would have an aneurism if I tried to wait until December or January to book! I know exactly what we want - Cabana Bay, nothing fancy, first week of March. We will stay 6 nights. Do rates change often enough that I should be checking daily?
> 
> Also can someone explain the APH rate to me? I know you don’t have to show your AP until you check out, but does that mean you need to check out in person? That’s not a problem, but I know a lot of hotels/resorts don’t generally require formal checkout anymore. With five days in the park, I suspect it will be cheaper for my whole family to get APs rather than 5 day tickets, unless they have another deal like the buy 2 get 3.



I definitely don't wait until the AP rate comes out. I too would have a stroke waiting that long, being so used to booking WDW a year to 6 months out. I always book the room I want at the current rate I like. I then look for discounts, which I almost always find, and then book the new AP rate and cancel the original reservation.


----------



## amytaylor2

How “guaranteed” are the AP room discounts? I was thinking about upgrading to an AP mostly just for this perk for a trip we’re making in November, we’re at Disney now so the tickets I have would bridge towards it. I just have to decide today. The CM I spoke to told me that sometimes room discounts are offered but not always. What are your experiences with this?


----------



## soniam

amytaylor2 said:


> How “guaranteed” are the AP room discounts? I was thinking about upgrading to an AP mostly just for this perk for a trip we’re making in November, we’re at Disney now so the tickets I have would bridge towards it. I just have to decide today. The CM I spoke to told me that sometimes room discounts are offered but not always. What are your experiences with this?



They are not always offered. We have been during summer, Memorial Day weekend, March Spring Break, Columbus Day weekend, and Thanksgiving. The only times it wasn't offered was Columbus Day weekend and I think Thanksgiving.


----------



## crostorfer

I’ve been checking every morning, looking for APH rates for September. In an unfortunate twist of fate, both rack rate and SMSR rates just went UP. Not cool. May not pay to wait to book.


----------



## soniam

crostorfer said:


> I’ve been checking every morning, looking for APH rates for September. In an unfortunate twist of fate, both rack rate and SMSR rates just went UP. Not cool. May not pay to wait to book.



I usually end up booking the hotel before airfare. Hotels usually have very liberal cancellation policies, so it's really easy to change things, especially if a better rate comes out.


----------



## wendlle

crostorfer said:


> I’ve been checking every morning, looking for APH rates for September. In an unfortunate twist of fate, both rack rate and SMSR rates just went UP. Not cool. May not pay to wait to book.


Me too, I emailed them and they told me it would be May/June when they are released but I still check daily.
I noticed the standard room rate went up but the club king we want is still the same price.
I think I’m going to book now and change it later.


----------



## Sue M

crostorfer said:


> I’ve been checking every morning, looking for APH rates for September. In an unfortunate twist of fate, both rack rate and SMSR rates just went UP. Not cool. May not pay to wait to book.


Definitely doesn’t pay to wait, sorry.  We booked early with a good SMSM rate then kept watching. Our rate is still better than any AP rate I’ve seen yet. We are going at the end of the month.


----------



## Candycane83

Just saw APH rates for HRH for early July. My dates are Jul 2-6 and I saw garden view rooms at $350. PBH is $330 for Bay view rooms... I know this is subjective but which would you choose? I was leaning towards HRH with my 5 year old because of distance


----------



## soniam

Candycane83 said:


> Just saw APH rates for HRH for early July. My dates are Jul 2-6 and I saw garden view rooms at $350. PBH is $330 for Bay view rooms... I know this is subjective but which would you choose? I was leaning towards HRH with my 5 year old because of distance



If the price difference doesn't bother you, then I would choose HRH because of the proximity.


----------



## Candycane83

soniam said:


> If the price difference doesn't bother you, then I would choose HRH because of the proximity.


For $60 i guess I would prefer convenience. I do see a lot of great reviews for PBH though. I am still waiting for RPR if ever lol!


----------



## soniam

Candycane83 said:


> For $60 i guess I would prefer convenience. I do see a lot of great reviews for PBH though. I am still waiting for RPR if ever lol!



I wonder if RPR APR rates are gone by now. I usually see PBH and RPR come up before HRH. I don't usually see HRH until like a couple of months. PBH is nice. It's my favorite. We usually stay at HRH, even if it's more expensive, because my son and husband prefer it, mostly for proximity and room size compared to RPR.


----------



## Candycane83

soniam said:


> I wonder if RPR APR rates are gone by now. I usually see PBH and RPR come up before HRH. I don't usually see HRH until like a couple of months. PBH is nice. It's my favorite. We usually stay at HRH, even if it's more expensive, because my son and husband prefer it, mostly for proximity and room size compared to RPR.


I checked late so that might be the case. If it does not come out, I guess I might stick with HRH. I think for a longer trip we might go with PBH. Right now we’re there for 4 nights before our cruise and really just 3 days at the parks because we arrive at midnight on the first night.


----------



## hootietootie

soniam said:


> I wonder if RPR APR rates are gone by now. I usually see PBH and RPR come up before HRH. I don't usually see HRH until like a couple of months. PBH is nice. It's my favorite. We usually stay at HRH, even if it's more expensive, because my son and husband prefer it, mostly for proximity and room size compared to RPR.



I've been checking every day since before Xmas. The only APH dates for rpr that have come up for June have been for suites  with lowest price at 926 per night. Nothing less, but lots more. I'm hoping for portofino bay/garden view double queen rooms. They have them for 3 of the 5 nights, but only king for the other 2 I need


----------



## larry47591

hootietootie said:


> I've been checking every day since before Xmas. The only APH dates for rpr that have come up for June have been for suites  with lowest price at 926 per night. Nothing less, but lots more. I'm hoping for portofino bay/garden view double queen rooms. They have them for 3 of the 5 nights, but only king for the other 2 I need



I’m wondering if they have taken rooms out of inventory at RPR doesn’t seem like much availability even with no discount for the first week June.


----------



## soniam

larry47591 said:


> I’m wondering if they have taken rooms out of inventory at RPR doesn’t seem like much availability even with no discount for the first week June.



I know they are going to be remodeling the lobby, but I haven't heard of any room refurbs. Plus, they did a massive refurb back in 2015 or 2016.


----------



## larry47591

soniam said:


> I know they are going to be remodeling the lobby, but I haven't heard of any room refurbs. Plus, they did a massive refurb back in 2015 or 2016.


Just seems odd they don’t have any rooms.  Seems like something is going on.


----------



## Scoobie

Does anyone know if/when AP discounts come out for Dec.? Looking at RPR this time, kids don't care much for HRH. Also, do the bathrooms at PBR have the sinks inside the bathroom with the toilet and shower? I was told this was the case years ago, that's why we never stayed there (I'm the only female, can't get ready w/o mirror and sink if everyone else is in the bathroom). TIA!


----------



## tricky1

just changed my last week of sept. rate to aph for sapphire , saved about $100.


----------



## crazywig

Scoobie said:


> Does anyone know if/when AP discounts come out for Dec.?



Last year I booked for early December on July 26th, the first day rates were noticed. At that time rates were out thru Dec. 20th.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

I just changed our SMSM rate to AP rate.  I was able to upgrade from a Bay View room at Portofino to a deluxe room for a difference of $17 for 5 nights!  Only deluxe rooms available for our dates  August 14-19.


----------



## crazywig

tricky1 said:


> just changed my last week of sept. rate to aph for sapphire , saved about $100.



Looks like ap rates are out through about Nov 2nd.


----------



## rlduvall

Scoobie said:


> Also, do the bathrooms at PBR have the sinks inside the bathroom with the toilet and shower? I was told this was the case years ago, that's why we never stayed there (I'm the only female, can't get ready w/o mirror and sink if everyone else is in the bathroom). TIA!



I see you have the answer to your other questions - so I will answer this one for you.    Yes, the sinks are *inside* the bathroom with the toilet and shower.  That is the only negative I have with the PBH rooms.  Like you, I am the only female and need the mirror to put my makeup on so it holds everyone up.  Luckily, I can do it in 5 minutes flat.


----------



## rlduvall

I've been patiently [heck no] waiting for APH rates to come out for Memorial Day weekend.  Last year they came out on April 12th - so far this year, nothing.  We are staying 3 nights May 25 - 28.  I was able to get an APH rate at PBH [$234] for the night of May 27th but it looks like we'll be paying rack rate for the first 2 nights.    I'm seriously thinking about just staying at WDW for all 10 nights, but my son loves Universal before WDW . . . and I do, too.


----------



## babyready

Have been obsessively checking APH rates for my August dates and they just popped up but they are more than what I have already booked. Bummer!


----------



## Sue M

DisneyMomx7 said:


> I just changed our SMSM rate to AP rate.  I was able to upgrade from a Bay View room at Portofino to a deluxe room for a difference of $17 for 5 nights!  Only deluxe rooms available for our dates  August 14-19.


You’ll love the deluxe room at PBH!  We had one last time, and it was a bay View in the West Wing. Loved it.


----------



## Disney Addicted

babyready said:


> Have been obsessively checking APH rates for my August dates and they just popped up but they are more than what I have already booked. Bummer!



Oh my gosh, thanks!  Today was crazy busy and I forgot to check this morning!  Thanks so much for posting!

Yay, our RPR one night stay has been reduced from $319 (pre-tax) to $224 (pre-tax) for 3 adults and one 15 year old.

However our CBBR stay would actually increase $52 using the APH rate instead of the SMSM rate we booked.

Now I just need Air Miles to post the new Universal Studio tickets.  Wish they would hurry up!


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> However our CBBR stay would actually increase $52 using the APH rate instead of the SMSM rate we booked.


Ditto.  I booked both Endless Summer and Caribbean Beach (because I can't decide) and both are over $100 more with the APH as opposed to the SMSM rate.  I'll keep my eyes open though, things could change.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Ditto.  I booked both Endless Summer and Caribbean Beach (because I can't decide) and both are over $100 more with the APH as opposed to the SMSM rate.  I'll keep my eyes open though, things could change.



That's too funny.  I'm in the same boat.  I can't decide either.  I like the cheaper rate at Endless Summer and I LOVE the look/color of the 2 bdrm suite much better than CBBR (I'm not a big fan of red/orange)... but I like the pool/activity area at CBBR better and the idea of being able to walk to the parks or take the boat from Sapphire or RPR


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> That's too funny.  I'm in the same boat.  I can't decide either.  I like the cheaper rate at Endless Summer and I LOVE the look/color of the 2 bdrm suite much better than CBBR (I'm not a big fan of red/orange)... but I like the pool/activity area at CBBR better and the idea of being able to walk to the parks or take the boat from Sapphire or RPR


I'm just waiting for the reviews to come in on Endless Summer.  We don't go till October so I'm sure I'll see and hear lots before then.  After that the big decision will be made.  Time will tell.


----------



## mareed

rlduvall said:


> I've been patiently [heck no] waiting for APH rates to come out for Memorial Day weekend.  Last year they came out on April 12th - so far this year, nothing.  We are staying 3 nights May 25 - 28.  I was able to get an APH rate at PBH [$234] for the night of May 27th but it looks like we'll be paying rack rate for the first 2 nights.    I'm seriously thinking about just staying at WDW for all 10 nights, but my son loves Universal before WDW . . . and I do, too.


FYI, I'm staying 7 nights starting that same weekend and have also been checking regularly since June 2018.  I only ever saw APH rates for Mon through Thurs nights which matches what you saw for May 27, and the rates were higher overall than the SMSM rates I had so I didn't book them.


----------



## biochemgirl

Now that the AP rate is out for my dates Aug 21-25, is it worth it to pay $35 more total for a pool view at CBBR? Thanks!


----------



## Iralyn

babyready said:


> Have been obsessively checking APH rates for my August dates and they just popped up but they are more than what I have already booked. Bummer!



Same!  I guess this means we can stop checking now?  Or do they sometimes add more later?


----------



## crostorfer

Iralyn said:


> Same!  I guess this means we can stop checking now?  Or do they sometimes add more later?



They do add more and sometimes the rates decrease


----------



## crostorfer

I had APH rates available for September for a grand total of 45 seconds this morning, so it either glitched or they are playing with the system. I had a not great rate at the PBH and a decent one at RPR, didn’t take either because after I clicked on the HRH, all APH rates disappeared.

**UPDATE** And now they are back, but limited. Only Suites at the RPR or HRH. $296 for a Deluxe room at PBH. Cheap cheap rates at Sapphire Falls, Cabana Bay, and the Aventura. I’m not interested in staying without EPs though. Might snag that Portofino while it’s up and wait and see for a better rate or availability at the HRH.


----------



## babesboo99

Im trying to find the APH rates which site is better Universal or Loews?


----------



## MikeNamez

babesboo99 said:


> Im trying to find the APH rates which site is better Universal or Loews?



Use the link on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Three cats

Are the AP rates really out through December? I just noticed that at the top of the 1st post it says they are but I can’t find any AP rates for November?


----------



## babesboo99

Three cats said:


> Are the AP rates really out through December? I just noticed that at the top of the 1st post it says they are but I can’t find any AP rates for November?



I cant find them either must be certain rooms


----------



## babesboo99

MikeNamez said:


> Use the link on page 1 of this thread.


Thank you i keep forgetting about that..


----------



## crazywig

The first post in this thread is not up to date and has not been since last year. 

*Rates are only out through November 2* as far as I can tell (by entering dates until I get the "your requested rate not available)


----------



## Jocelynaus

.


----------



## crostorfer

Jocelynaus said:


> This link worked for my September dates, but the only option is the Graceland suite for about $2k a night!!! If I drop Saturday I can get some 2bed suites for $577
> 
> Glad I booked stay more save more when it was available.



They may not add rooms for the HRH in September or October, because it’s the most popular hotel for HHN. As for all other hotels, prices may drop and more availability will likely open. They play with those rates quite a bit, especially later on in the summer if capacity isn’t at their target goal. Last year I think I got my super cheap AP rate for October at the very end of August.


----------



## soniam

crostorfer said:


> They may not add rooms for the HRH in September or October, because it’s the most popular hotel for HHN. As for all other hotels, prices may drop and more availability will likely open. They play with those rates quite a bit, especially later on in the summer if capacity isn’t at their target goal. Last year I think I got my super cheap AP rate for October at the very end of August.



I didn't get an AP rate for my Columbus Day weekend stay last year at HRH. One of the few times I haven't.


----------



## crostorfer

soniam said:


> I didn't get an AP rate for my Columbus Day weekend stay last year at HRH. One of the few times I haven't.


I really wanted the Hard Rock last year, but never got an AP rate for anything other than a suite. This was the week before Halloween, and it was pretty dead other than HHN in every Universal park, definitely not peak travel time.


----------



## ksromack

Sue M said:


> You’ll love the deluxe room at PBH!  We had one last time, and it was a bay View in the West Wing. Loved it.


We were upgraded to a deluxe room last year in October at PBH and it was a beautiful, spacious room for just the two of us.  We had requested a balcony upon check in but none were available......We did get an AP rate and I booked our two night stay with it (don't remember the exact cost but it was cheaper than a moderate at WDW)! I believe it was somewhere around $224 a night (w/o tax).


----------



## Sue M

ksromack said:


> We were upgraded to a deluxe room last year in October at PBH and it was a beautiful, spacious room for just the two of us.  We had requested a balcony upon check in but none were available......We did get an AP rate and I booked our two night stay with it (don't remember the exact cost but it was cheaper than a moderate at WDW)! I believe it was somewhere around $224 a night (w/o tax).


We were lucky and got a large stone balcony!


----------



## vincentc77

crostorfer said:


> I had APH rates available for September for a grand total of 45 seconds this morning, so it either glitched or they are playing with the system. I had a not great rate at the PBH and a decent one at RPR, didn’t take either because after I clicked on the HRH, all APH rates disappeared.
> 
> **UPDATE** And now they are back, but limited. Only Suites at the RPR or HRH. $296 for a Deluxe room at PBH. Cheap cheap rates at Sapphire Falls, Cabana Bay, and the Aventura. I’m not interested in staying without EPs though. Might snag that Portofino while it’s up and wait and see for a better rate or availability at the HRH.



I had a similar experience.  Ended up grabbing a PF rate for $277 with hope that RP or HRH opens down the road.


----------



## Letsbgoofy

I tried 3 nights at RPR (9/2-9/5) and could only get a king suite.  I took off the last night and was able to get $189/night for a standard King.  We're staying the last night at SF.  Thanks to everyone who posted about the rates being available, I didn't think I would find anything for another month or so.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Sue M said:


> We were lucky and got a large stone balcony!



Hope we are that lucky!  We loved the extra room of a deluxe room at both Hard Rock and Beach Club. First time trying Portofino!


----------



## ksromack

DisneyMomx7 said:


> Hope we are that lucky!  We loved the extra room of a deluxe room at both Hard Rock and Beach Club. First time trying Portofino!


We haven't stayed at Hard Rock yet.....but between RPR and Portofino, Portofino wins every time.  It may be just a bit farther but the boat ride to and from the parks was never hugely crowded for us.  I mean coming back at park close it was full but it was soooooo much fun.  Our captain played music fairly loudly and when he played Sweet Caroline, everyone in the boat sang.  He even did some boat "donuts" before docking at Portofino.  I will always remember that!  The resort is GORGEOUS!  The pool was beautiful too.  I know Hard Rock is so much closer to the parks but Portofino seemed to be a really nice break from them!


----------



## Sue M

DisneyMomx7 said:


> Hope we are that lucky!  We loved the extra room of a deluxe room at both Hard Rock and Beach Club. First time trying Portofino!


Hi Robyn!  Hope you get lucky!  We had requested the West Wing because of proximity to boat dock. I asked at check in if there was a possibility of getting a balcony. Scored big time!  There are so few balconies. I wasn’t expecting to get a huge one!  
Loved Portofino. Make a point of seeing the singers at night. We did on our last night. Grabbed dinner to go from Sal’s and sat at the tables outside to enjoy the singers.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Why are rates for late February so much more expensive than early December?


----------



## pryzeless

This past weekend I got a great rate for Portofino in August for the Deluxe room. Is the Deluxe room that much bigger?


----------



## rlduvall

pryzeless said:


> This past weekend I got a great rate for Portofino in August for the Deluxe room. Is the Deluxe room that much bigger?



Total - it's about 40 square feet bigger.  Alot of the extra square footage is felt in the bathroom.  You will get a separate shower AND a soaking tub.


----------



## pryzeless

Thanks. Sometimes it is hard to tell.


----------



## Husker Mike

huskerfanatic7 said:


> Why are rates for late February so much more expensive than early December?


I suspect that in late February, you are starting to get some early spring break vacations.  Also, I don't think they've released discounts past this upcoming December.


----------



## Scoobie

Husker Mike said:


> I suspect that in late February, you are starting to get some early spring break vacations.  Also, I don't think they've released discounts past this upcoming December.


Are there discounts for Dec. yet? I have been looking at Dec. 3-8 and cannot find anything discounted yet. Trying for RP this time. Where should I be looking? Thank you so much!


----------



## ksromack

Scoobie said:


> Are there discounts for Dec. yet? I have been looking at Dec. 3-8 and cannot find anything discounted yet. Trying for RP this time. Where should I be looking? Thank you so much!


Me too.  We just need one night in December as an extra night add on to our WDW trip.  No AP rates as of yet


----------



## crazywig

Rates this year have come out much earlier than last year, hopefully we'll see Dec. rates next month.


----------



## Candycane83

I just got APH rates for July 2-6 for RPR standard rooms at 285 a night! Woohoo!!


----------



## rlduvall

Candycane83 said:


> I just got APH rates for July 2-6 for RPR standard rooms at 285 a night! Woohoo!!



That's awesome, especially considering it's over the 4th of July holiday.  I have been hoping for APH rates for Memorial Day weekend and still nothing.  Last year, they came out around April 12th.  I'm thinking it's not looking good for the home team this year.


----------



## Candycane83

rlduvall said:


> That's awesome, especially considering it's over the 4th of July holiday.  I have been hoping for APH rates for Memorial Day weekend and still nothing.  Last year, they came out around April 12th.  I'm thinking it's not looking good for the home team this year.


I hope you do get your discount! Just keep stalking I guess. They had PBH and HRH released earlier (I saw HRH disappear within a week or 2) so I wasn’t sure they would release RPR, the most I saw was a king suite which is nice but almost 100 more a night!


----------



## glocon

I keep looking for the end of July for RPR but still no luck.


----------



## jsmla

I currently have SF booked 8/25-29 but would love a good AP discount for RPR. All I’m seeing right now are suites.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Portofino has deluxe queen rooms for 8/25-8/29  AP rate of $284.  Not sure if that helps you, but definitely less expensive than the suites!


----------



## jsmla

Thanks, that’s a bit beyond my budget as a solo.  I’m used to paying less than $200/night at RPR but that’s been in September.  This year I moved my annual September trip up to avoid the Star Wars opening at Disney.

If nothing comes up the plan is to upgrade my AP to include after 4:00 PM Express.  I go several times a year and am often offsite so the Express will come in handy on future trips.

Thanks again!


----------



## Hook326

jsmla said:


> Thanks, that’s a bit beyond my budget as a solo.  I’m used to paying less than $200/night at RPR but that’s been in September.  This year I moved my annual September trip up to avoid the Star Wars opening at Disney.
> 
> If nothing comes up the plan is to upgrade my AP to include after 4:00 PM Express.  I go several times a year and am often offsite so the Express will come in handy on future trips.
> 
> Thanks again!



RPR has an APH rate of $189 for 8/28-8/29 if you’re willing to do a split stay to at least get 2 days of express pass. I’m looking at the same week and have a smsm rate of $213 at RPR but trying to get my in-laws a cheaper rate than their $254 at PBH. I’d love a cheaper rate for us too but idk if that’s going to happen.


----------



## Wakie11

Hook326 said:


> RPR has an APH rate of $189 for 8/28-8/29 if you’re willing to do a split stay to at least get 2 days of express pass. I’m looking at the same week and have a smsm rate of $213 at RPR but trying to get my in-laws a cheaper rate than their $254 at PBH. I’d love a cheaper rate for us too but idk if that’s going to happen.



Where do you see the annual rate price for RPR for 8/28-8/29.  From what I can tell they only have the suite prices released for that time.  I'm hoping I'm not missing anything...looking for 8/17-8/19


----------



## Hook326

Wakie11 said:


> Where do you see the annual rate price for RPR for 8/28-8/29.  From what I can tell they only have the suite prices released for that time.  I'm hoping I'm not missing anything...looking for 8/17-8/19



I’ve been using the link provided on page 1, checking a couple times a day. I just checked and that rate is gone now but it was there for about a week or so. It was only for that one date that the regular room showed up and the rest of the APH rates have been suites.

After plugging in the dates I wanted (8/25-30) and not getting an APH rate, I started chopping off days (ex 8/26-30, 8/28-30, etc) thinking if I got a couple days cheaper, it would offset the more expensive rates.
That’s how I found that $189 rate for the one night.

Right now for your dates, PBH is offering APH rates for $282/night but RPR, like you said, only suites. I’m trying to stay hopeful for lower rates at any of the top three. Good luck!

ETA-actually the rate of $189 was there for two nights 8/28-30, but poster I was responding to was only staying through 8/29 so I didn’t put about the 30th because it didn’t apply to them. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Wakie11

Hook326 said:


> I’ve been using the link provided on page 1, checking a couple times a day. I just checked and that rate is gone now but it was there for about a week or so. It was only for that one date that the regular room showed up and the rest of the APH rates have been suites.
> 
> After plugging in the dates I wanted (8/25-30) and not getting an APH rate, I started chopping off days (ex 8/26-30, 8/28-30, etc) thinking if I got a couple days cheaper, it would offset the more expensive rates.
> That’s how I found that $189 rate for the one night.
> 
> Right now for your dates, PBH is offering APH rates for $282/night but RPR, like you said, only suites. I’m trying to stay hopeful for lower rates at any of the top three. Good luck!



Ok, I've been checking a couple times a day.  I guess just not at the right times then.  From what I can tell, every couple weeks they add some more.  So right now, up to the 3rd weekend in July has AP rates available on normal rooms, then a week of club level then suites.  I thought there was a pattern to this, but no I'm second guessing that...  Oh well, I guess I'll just keep trying


----------



## Disney Addicted

Wakie11 said:


> Where do you see the annual rate price for RPR for 8/28-8/29.  From what I can tell they only have the suite prices released for that time.  I'm hoping I'm not missing anything...looking for 8/17-8/19



Yes, it was there for a few days.  Someone announced (in this thread) that August was up and I was able to get that rate for those specific dates.  We arrive on the 27th at Cabana Bay and I booked 1 night at RPR to get UL EP for the 28th and 29th.  I'm actually paying $224 but that's because I'm being charged an extra $35 for my adult daughter.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

I got Portofino Bay Deluxe queen for 9/22-24 for 4 adults for $354 which was the same price we already had for a standard  queen room at Royal Pacific


----------



## hhoope01

I originally had a King Suite at RPR for Oct. 5-12th for $329/night, but my daughter changed her mind and wanted PBR instead.  So we now have a Club Deluxe queen at PBR, same dates, for $363/night.


----------



## Hook326

Not APH rate so I hope it’s okay to post here, but RPR had cheaper room rates come out today. I’ve been trying to get my in-laws into RPR with us (they decided to come after we booked) and the cheapest had been $284 for RPR. Today it is $232 for a smsm rate queen waterview end of August. 

Still hoping for APH rates for my dates but idk if my $213/night smsm rate for our room will be beat!


----------



## jlbf06

Based on previous years is there any likelihood of getting an APH for December 25th? We were thinking about ending our trip in a club level room if we could get one!


----------



## wendlle

I'm still checking twice a day to get an APH rate on my Club King room at HRH for September to no avail. 
I did notice that for the same price I can get a Jurassic Suite at RPH but my kids (3 and 10 months) have no interest in dinosaurs.
I'm hoping as the dates get closer more availability might open up.

Suites at Portobello are $100 a night more than HRH and you get a whole living area! But I just don't like the "look" of the resort, looks a bit too fancy for us.


----------



## Sue M

wendlle said:


> I'm still checking twice a day to get an APH rate on my Club King room at HRH for September to no avail.
> I did notice that for the same price I can get a Jurassic Suite at RPH but my kids (3 and 10 months) have no interest in dinosaurs.
> I'm hoping as the dates get closer more availability might open up.
> 
> Suites at Portobello are $100 a night more than HRH and you get a whole living area! But I just don't like the "look" of the resort, looks a bit too fancy for us.


When you stay at Portofino it doesn’t feel fancy at all, it’s so nice and relaxing.


----------



## hootietootie

Garden rooms at pbh have just opened up for middle of June.


----------



## crostorfer

I’m thinking Star Wars has really done those of us traveling in September no favors.


----------



## Rags

I just booked RPR WITH APH 203 average per night August 29th thur Sept 3


----------



## Suprachica79

Not seeing APH rates for PBH yet, hope they come out soon!


----------



## jsmla

Rags said:


> I just booked RPR WITH APH 203 average per night August 29th thur Sept 3



I’m jealous! I’ve been checking multiple times daily for 8/25-31 at RPR since last fall and only ever see suites.


----------



## Hook326

jsmla said:


> I’m jealous! I’ve been checking multiple times daily for 8/25-31 at RPR since last fall and only ever see suites.



I’m the same week! They skipped right over us


----------



## cbonebt

is there something going on the third week of august??? no regular rooms available for Portofino or hard rock?


----------



## damo

jsmla said:


> I’m jealous! I’ve been checking multiple times daily for 8/25-31 at RPR since last fall and only ever see suites.



It is very strange!  There seem to be a lot of rooms available but they don't seem to be opening them up to the stay more save more or the APH rates.  I would keep checking!


----------



## babesboo99

I already have my room booked for a future rock star suite. But i check everyday  to see if i can find cheaper  rates for our travel dates  10/24 -10/28


----------



## jsmla

Hook326 said:


> I’m the same week! They skipped right over us





damo said:


> It is very strange!  There seem to be a lot of rooms available but they don't seem to be opening them up to the stay more save more or the APH rates.  I would keep checking!



I’m checking several times a day!  Right now I have Sapphire Falls booked.  I could get Hard Rock or PBR but the price is a bit out of budget.  I’m considering upgrading my AP to Premium and doing Early Entry then pool time at SF then after 4:00 PM with the Express.


----------



## cbonebt

I’m not seeing any club rooms available the week I’m going.. I booked through aph link . Do they open the club rooms at a later time? Second week August


----------



## babesboo99

When do AP rates come out for late October? I thought they did already.


----------



## crazywig

babesboo99 said:


> When do AP rates come out for late October? I thought they did already.



They are out, are you using the link from the first post in this thread? AP rates have been out for dates through November 2nd for a while now.


----------



## babesboo99

crazywig said:


> They are out, are you using the link from the first post in this thread? AP rates have been out for dates through November 2nd for a while now.




Thank you just used the link.  Its for hospitality suite and up . Could they ever add on? Forbregular rooms or rock star suite


----------



## crazywig

babesboo99 said:


> Thank you just used the link.  Its for hospitality suite and up . Could they ever add on? Forbregular rooms or rock star suite



Keep checking, rooms do pop up! I assume from cancellations or whatnot although Oct. is HHN so a busy time.


----------



## crostorfer

damo said:


> It is very strange!  There seem to be a lot of rooms available but they don't seem to be opening them up to the stay more save more or the APH rates.  I would keep checking!



I keep cursing Galaxy’s Edge for opening early. I think it’s having an Orlando-wide impact. It will be interesting to see, with so much room inventory still available, if they wait until the very last minute to throw up discounts for that time frame.


----------



## babesboo99

crazywig said:


> Keep checking, rooms do pop up! I assume from cancellations or whatnot although Oct. is HHN so a busy time.



Oh i know we usually go for HHN we love it. This year  we wanted different rooms so I booked them but the price is so high wondering if it might go down  sooner or later not expecting to much  because of HHN


----------



## wendlle

crostorfer said:


> I keep cursing Galaxy’s Edge for opening early. I think it’s having an Orlando-wide impact. It will be interesting to see, with so much room inventory still available, if they wait until the very last minute to throw up discounts for that time frame.


I agree, we've never had so few AP rooms available for our September trips before.
Interesting to see the crowd levels in Disneyland though, are very quiet. For weekend crowds they are quite low. I think the hype has scared a lot of people away. I'm not sure if people would rather go to WDW to see SWGE or not but I'm starting to think that *maybe* it won't be as busy as I thought it would be.
Still checking daily to see if I can get a better AP rate than my current Stay More rate, nothing as of yet.


----------



## nwcutie

I'm waiting for November to open up.  First time I went with my mother in Nov 2017, we got a good AP rate on club level at PBH.  Last August, my mom, kids and I had a split stay with good AP rates at CB and PBH.  In March this year, never got an AP rate      
(my ex paid $600 night for club level 4 adults at RPR when he took the boys.)  Now, my current SO is ready to go - we have a Club level room booked at RPR, but would really like to snag a good AP rate, sigh....


----------



## barb969

Just got an AP discount at HRH for 12/2 - 12/6.  Club king suite  $444/ night


----------



## Suprachica79

Just grabbed an AP rate on PBH 12/8-13 deluxe king room $279/night.


----------



## nwcutie

nwcutie said:


> I'm waiting for November to open up.  First time I went with my mother in Nov 2017, we got a good AP rate on club level at PBH.  Last August, my mom, kids and I had a split stay with good AP rates at CB and PBH.  In March this year, never got an AP rate
> (my ex paid $600 night for club level 4 adults at RPR when he took the boys.)  Now, my current SO is ready to go - we have a Club level room booked at RPR, but would really like to snag a good AP rate, sigh....



Our dates are not showing as available except for suites.  11/2 to 11/7.  I currently have a ressie for HRH King Club level SMSM for a total of $1879 and one for RPR for the same dates for a Royal King Club level for a total of $1601.  I was hoping for a great AP rate for PBH because it is romantic, but I think the RPR rate will work if we don't luck out.

~ Marci


----------



## crazywig

Hoping to see some non-suite rooms soon! I need Dec 5 & 6.


----------



## ksromack

Can anyone tell me what this room consists of?

*2-Bedroom Club Suite consisting of King Suite and 2 Queen Room*

It's the "Club suite" part that I am unsure about.  Is that including Club Level amenities like food?  We've only stayed at RPR and Portofino and never extravagant rooms.....this is at Hard Rock.


----------



## crazywig

ksromack said:


> Can anyone tell me what this room consists of?
> 
> *2-Bedroom Club Suite consisting of King Suite and 2 Queen Room*
> 
> It's the "Club suite" part that I am unsure about.  Is that including Club Level amenities like food?  We've only stayed at RPR and Portofino and never extravagant rooms.....this is at Hard Rock.



Yes, it's club level.


----------



## ksromack

crazywig said:


> Yes, it's club level.


Thank you!  I figured as much.  Now to decide if we want to spend the $$$.  We'll be bringing our son and daughter in law along with our granddaughter (who will be 15 months at the time of the trip).  It may be worth it since she'll be needing naps and early evening turn-ins.


----------



## glocon

Just got RPR for 7/29-8/1 for $264/night! That’s $115 off per night from the original price!!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## crazywig

crazywig said:


> Hoping to see some non-suite rooms soon! I need Dec 5 & 6.



Well I wanted to have a backup room in case the club 2q I really want never shows up so I booked the Club King Suite at HRH  (which at ap rate is about the same as club 2q at rack rate). I'm glad I did, I seem to have gotten the last one for my nights.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Just booked HRH 12/3-12/6 2Q poolview for 244/nt


----------



## mastermind307

I was able to upgrade my ticket to a seasonal pass for $0, so went ahead and upgraded my husband and daughter too.  Not sure if we'll make it back in a year, but it didn't cost anything so might as well.  We upgraded at our hotel at the concierge desk, it was easy.  It just dawned on me today that I never showed them my AP before checking out, I meant to though.  I even went down and paid off the balance the morning of check out.  I wanted to share my experience in case it is helpful to others who are considering upgrading.


----------



## Hook326

mastermind307 said:


> I was able to upgrade my ticket to a seasonal pass for $0, so went ahead and upgraded my husband and daughter too.  Not sure if we'll make it back in a year, but it didn't cost anything so might as well.  We upgraded at our hotel at the concierge desk, it was easy.  It just dawned on me today that I never showed them my AP before checking out, I meant to though.  I even went down and paid off the balance the morning of check out.  I wanted to share my experience in case it is helpful to others who are considering upgrading.



Can I ask what ticket you originally bought and to which AP you upgraded to? Great that you could upgrade for free! Thanks!


----------



## mastermind307

Hook326 said:


> Can I ask what ticket you originally bought and to which AP you upgraded to? Great that you could upgrade for free! Thanks!


I bought tickets through Ares travel.  They had a deal for buy 2 days get one free.  The tickets didn’t say promo so they were really 3 day park to park.  When they were scanned they had a value of $304, which is the same as the seasonal pass.  I only paid $262 for each one, essentially saving money when I upgraded them.


----------



## pas130

ksromack said:


> Can anyone tell me what this room consists of?
> 
> *2-Bedroom Club Suite consisting of King Suite and 2 Queen Room*
> 
> It's the "Club suite" part that I am unsure about.  Is that including Club Level amenities like food?  We've only stayed at RPR and Portofino and never extravagant rooms.....this is at Hard Rock.


Loved this room it was great!! We stayed a few summers ago.


----------



## shellsbell

Just rebooked our poolside family suite at Cabana Bay for 6/26 - 7/3 for an avg of $175 per night using our AP's. Started with a SMSM rate and this is our second AP rate drop...I'll take it!


----------



## jsmla

The RPR/HRH/PBH APH rates have not been in the budget for my late August dates for my visit so I decided to try Hotwire/Priceline.  I was able to book RPR at $193/night which is almost $100/night cheaper than the APH rate.


----------



## keishashadow

jsmla said:


> The RPR/HRH/PBH APH rates have not been in the budget for my late August dates for my visit so I decided to try Hotwire/Priceline.  I was able to book RPR at $193/night which is almost $100/night cheaper than the APH rate.



Via buying ‘blind’ hotel?  If so, did you take notes as to the description of the property & could share?


----------



## MamaKate

jsmla said:


> The RPR/HRH/PBH APH rates have not been in the budget for my late August dates for my visit so I decided to try Hotwire/Priceline.  I was able to book RPR at $193/night which is almost $100/night cheaper than the APH rate.





keishashadow said:


> Via buying ‘blind’ hotel?  If so, did you take notes as to the description of the property & could share?



I'm also interested in the information.  Did you end up booking at Priceline or Hotwire? Are there any descriptors that distinguish it from other area hotels?  Thank you.


----------



## keishashadow

MamaKate said:


> I'm also interested in the information.  Did you end up booking at Priceline or Hotwire? Are there any descriptors that distinguish it from other area hotels?  Thank you.


One of the problems with HW/PL is they tend to switch up the descriptions when word gets out that people have deciphered their verbage (i.e. disney hotels).

At U the doubletree across the street mimics the hotels at times i’ve poked around

On hotwire, lately i’ve Seen both the your hotel is one of these four pop up & even a guarantee of the PBH for one night in September.  It turned out not to be  much of discount once factoring in HWs fees, so i passed.


----------



## jsmla

It was blind.  I matched up the specs (4.6 rating, 4 1/2 bubbles on TripAdvisor, pet friendly) between the blind “Hot Rate” hotel and the named listings for the Universal resorts.  After I clicked on the blind hotel there was a drop down that said it was guaranteed to be one of the following:
Hard Rock
Portofino Bay
Royal Pacific
Doubletree

Since the Doubletree is not pet friendly and has a 4.3 rating on Hotwire/4 bubbles on TripAdvisor It had to be one the Universal resorts. 

Hotwire does add a significant fee but since I could only get suites at HR and RPR and the Portofino was coming in at over $300/night for my dates with APH it worked for me.


----------



## keishashadow

jsmla said:


> It was blind.  I matched up the specs (4.6 rating, 4 1/2 bubbles on TripAdvisor, pet friendly) between the blind “Hot Rate” hotel and the named listings for the Universal resorts.  After I clicked on the blind hotel there was a drop down that said it was guaranteed to be one of the following:
> Hard Rock
> Portofino Bay
> Royal Pacific
> Doubletree
> 
> Since the Doubletree is not pet friendly and has a 4.3 rating on Hotwire/4 bubbles on TripAdvisor It had to be one the Universal resorts.
> 
> Hotwire does add a significant fee but since I could only get suites at HR and RPR and the Portofino was coming in at over $300/night for my dates with APH it worked for me.


Thanks for responding so quickly!  Enjoy


----------



## Andrewssix

I'm hoping someone could verify if I'm understanding Universal's AP rates and upgrading tickets. I have purchased a buy 2 get 3 free ticket from Undercover Tourist, for $276. Can I now upgrade this ticket when I arrive at Cabana Bay to an AP for the difference of an additional $28 ($304.99 for the pass) and then use that for the AP hotel rate?  Also, if that's the case, do I cancel my first reservation and book a new one, or call to change the original reservation? Thanks for any help.


----------



## macraven

_If it were me, I would call and see what the ap rate would be for your room and dates

You need to make sure your dates are included for the ap rate

You can buy/do the exchange of tickets to AP when you are at UO
Your booked ap rate will hold 

Just show the ap at the hotel counter and have it noted in your reservation _


----------



## Andrewssix

Thank you for your help. I do see that there is an AP rate for the dates of our trip.


----------



## macraven

_As long as your tickets of buy 2, get 3 free do not expire when you arrive, upgrading to the ap would be fine

Do check the website to make sure the lower type of ap is not blacked out to use for your dates

if it were me, I would book a new reservation before  I cancelled the present reservation _


----------



## wendlle

jsmla said:


> The RPR/HRH/PBH APH rates have not been in the budget for my late August dates for my visit so I decided to try Hotwire/Priceline.  I was able to book RPR at $193/night which is almost $100/night cheaper than the APH rate.


How exactly does Priceline work? I was under the impression that you didn't know where you were staying when booking until after you paid. Or am I completely wrong on this?


----------



## macraven

_Yes you learn the hotel name after you book and pay_


----------



## jsmla

Priceline has named bookings too and I’ve often found them to be one of the cheaper options.


----------



## ruthies12

Well I think I did pretty darn well.  I booked AP rates for my dates and got RPR for 189 a night for 9/15 and 9/16 and then Sapphire Falls for 139 a night for 9/17 and 9/18.  Woohoo!


----------



## Candycane83

Long shot but does anyone think there will be AP rates for the week of Christmas?  I suddenly had to cancel my July trip and am rebooking for Christmas. So far I saw an AP rate for Dec 19 at PBH for 219. booked that and smsm for RPR from 20-26 at 420...


----------



## keishashadow

Suggest looking back a year or two in the date/rate thread to see if it’s come out.  Wouldn’t guarantee it’d happen again this year, but might follow pattern


----------



## Candycane83

keishashadow said:


> Suggest looking back a year or two in the date/rate thread to see if it’s come out.  Wouldn’t guarantee it’d happen again this year, but might follow pattern


Thanks! I just checked, not much but I’ll keep checking the site.


----------



## S@r@

Booked Cabana Bay for $114 - 3 nights from September 10. Last year I got if for $104 a night for more or less the same dates, so I'll keep an eye out for an even lower rate. But already happy with what I got


----------



## ksromack

S@r@ said:


> Booked Cabana Bay for $114 - 3 nights from September 10. Last year I got if for $104 a night for more or less the same dates, so I'll keep an eye out for an even lower rate. But already happy with what I got


Is it common for rates to go down even more once the AP rates are published?  I would LOVE to save some more on the 2 bedroom Club rate I just paid for at HRH. We'll have my 15 month old granddaughter with us and it'll be really convenient to stay as close as possible for naps and such.  It was a huge splurge but it's only one night and we only have 1.5 days at U/IoA in December.    It's sort of like when we paid for a TPV at the Contemporary.  We'll probably never do that again but it's nice to do it at least once!


----------



## ruthies12

Played around with my dates and ended up finding Sapphire Falls for the first two nights of my trip for 139 also and RPR for just 214 for the second two nights.  

So now I have to decide, would I rather have express pass the first 3 days of the trip or the last 3 days...….?  decisions decisions


----------



## S@r@

ksromack said:


> Is it common for rates to go down even more once the AP rates are published?  I would LOVE to save some more on the 2 bedroom Club rate I just paid for at HRH. We'll have my 15 month old granddaughter with us and it'll be really convenient to stay as close as possible for naps and such.  It was a huge splurge but it's only one night and we only have 1.5 days at U/IoA in December.    It's sort of like when we paid for a TPV at the Contemporary.  We'll probably never do that again but it's nice to do it at least once!



From my experience with CB they go down closer to your check in date. But I will not take it as a guarantee. I would think this all has to do with availability. Just keep checking! I have been watching the rates for my trip since they came out. Started at $134. Last week they were at $124. Now at $114 and maybe even $104 in the future. Good luck!


----------



## Hook326

For those looking at the end of August, RPR has APH rate for Aug 27-30 for $189. It unfortunately doesn’t cover my first two nights so switching my $213/night rate wouldn’t make sense but I hope it’ll help someone!


----------



## Hook326

PBH has APH rates of $224 for last week of August if anyone is interested! (Dates of 8/25-30). Our SMSM rate at RPR is still better so staying there but thought this might help someone who wants to be at PBH.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, for my close to end of August PBH, no AP rate I've seen, but decent enough SMSM rate so far.  

Did get an AP rate for beginning of October, at SF, better than SMSM rate.


----------



## crostorfer

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, for my close to end of August PBH, no AP rate I've seen, but decent enough SMSM rate so far.
> 
> Did get an AP rate for beginning of October, at SF, better than SMSM rate.


The APH rate at SF is mind bogglingy cheap for my September dates, but considering the influx of visitors that will be descending upon Orlando this year in September, I’m just not willing to stay without EP’s.


----------



## wickedwrister

Have a very bizarre trip coming up in August (can go in to more detail if ppl like) where I'm doing the following:
APH rate for Thursday 8/15 at cabana bay: 124
Hotwire deal rate for Royal Pacific Friday 8/16: 291
APH rate for Saturday 8/17 Aventura: 144

APH rate for Sunday 8/25 and Monday 8/26 at Portofino Bay: 284 for deluxe room


Not sure how I ended up hotel hopping to 4 different hotels in one trip but there you have it.


----------



## wendlle

Does anyone know if they ever offer the Future Rock Star Suites for AP rates?
I currently have a SMSM rate of $336 for Club King booked Sept 3-8 but am hoping for something better but it seems all Club Kings are sold out for these dates as they aren't showing as available anymore so my hopes are dwindling.
We would love a suite so the kids can sleep in a different room but I can't justify the cost difference as $336 is already a high rate.


----------



## MamaKate

November 14-18, 2019 is lacking in all discount rates for the premier resorts (no APH, no SMSM).  I'm hoping something is released eventually.... If not, I might have to do a split stay which I'd rather avoid.

Does this time of year usually not offer APH discounts?


----------



## wickedwrister

wickedwrister said:


> Have a very bizarre trip coming up in August (can go in to more detail if ppl like) where I'm doing the following:
> APH rate for Thursday 8/15 at cabana bay: 124
> Hotwire deal rate for Royal Pacific Friday 8/16: 291
> APH rate for Saturday 8/17 Aventura: 144
> 
> APH rate for Sunday 8/25 and Monday 8/26 at Portofino Bay: 284 for deluxe room
> 
> 
> Not sure how I ended up hotel hopping to 4 different hotels in one trip but there you have it.




Update garden view rooms for portofino bay for last week of August popped up.  Now down to 224 night for garden view nights of Aug 25 and 26th


----------



## barb969

MamaKate said:


> November 14-18, 2019 is lacking in all discount rates for the premier resorts (no APH, no SMSM).  I'm hoping something is released eventually.... If not, I might have to do a split stay which I'd rather avoid.
> 
> Does this time of year usually not offer APH discounts?


APH discounts are available Thursday and Sunday nights at HRH. Check each night separately.   Weekends are harder to find.  Keep checking, more may become available.  Like Disney they have a limited # of rooms for the discount and weekends go quicker.  These rates came out a couple of weeks ago and filled up quickly especially weekends.


----------



## babesboo99

wendlle said:


> Does anyone know if they ever offer the Future Rock Star Suites for AP rates?
> I currently have a SMSM rate of $336 for Club King booked Sept 3-8 but am hoping for something better but it seems all Club Kings are sold out for these dates as they aren't showing as available anymore so my hopes are dwindling.
> We would love a suite so the kids can sleep in a different room but I can't justify the cost difference as $336 is already a high rate.



We are booked Oct 24th- Oct 28th at HRH for the future rock star suites paying something like $640 a night im starting to think i can get a pool view with double beds for me, husband and my  12 yr old twins. And have money left over for souvenirs trying to think which way to go before all the rooms disappear. If i go the pool view room i have to cut my rooms by one day because the 24th have no rooms left that i can see the hotel doesnt even list when i choose that day.


----------



## paday2

Andrewssix said:


> I'm hoping someone could verify if I'm understanding Universal's AP rates and upgrading tickets. I have purchased a buy 2 get 3 free ticket from Undercover Tourist, for $276. Can I now upgrade this ticket when I arrive at Cabana Bay to an AP for the difference of an additional $28 ($304.99 for the pass) and then use that for the AP hotel rate?  Also, if that's the case, do I cancel my first reservation and book a new one, or call to change the original reservation? Thanks for any help.


I _think_ they would subtract the cost of a base-level two day pass and subtract if from the base-level AP.  My experience is that they don't take into account what you paid UT they look at the ticket value.


----------



## paday2

Will October 18-20 get AP rates or does HHN kill that?


----------



## macraven

_hhn brings in the crowds and fills the hotels usually
Upscale suites usually the exception 

Last week of  October has less crowds and could see ap discounts later (maybe)_


----------



## OmegaWife5

I need AP rates for October.  Specifically the 2nd week.  Normally discounts are available with the SMSM but nothing thus far.


----------



## macraven

OmegaWife5 said:


> I need AP rates for October.  Specifically the 2nd week.  Normally discounts are available with the SMSM but nothing thus far.


_Your time period is including the Columbus Day weekend 
Huge crowds during that time period and hotel rates affect it
Weekends are packed 

I booked my room over 11 months out for this fall
Smsm was at the lower rate back then 

But many peeps change plans and cancel their reservation which could open up more chances for you to book_

Ap rate could open up for you then

_If you plan on staying M-T-W onsite, might be able find a room

Deluxe hotels stay quite full 
Not sure how full the others ones will be this far out 

Hope you do find a room with a decent rate for UO_


----------



## OmegaWife5

macraven said:


> _Your time period is including the Columbus Day weekend
> Huge crowds during that time period and hotel rates affect it
> Weekends are packed
> 
> I booked my room over 11 months out for this fall
> Smsm was at the lower rate back then
> 
> But many peeps change plans and cancel their reservation which could open up more chances for you to book_
> 
> Ap rate could open up for you then
> 
> _If you plan on staying M-T-W onsite, might be able find a room
> 
> Deluxe hotels stay quite full
> Not sure how full the others ones will be this far out
> 
> Hope you do find a room with a decent rate for UO_



Thanks Mac raven!  It’s really the 3rd week. My dates are 10/16-1/20. We’ve gone this time frame for the past 3yrs now and normally rates/discounts have been released for my dates by now. Then I could upgrade my standard to a water view but this year it’s looking bleak. How do you know when AP rates are released? Is there a special website or something?


----------



## barb969

OmegaWife5 said:


> Thanks Mac raven!  It’s really the 3rd week. My dates are 10/16-1/20. We’ve gone this time frame for the past 3yrs now and normally rates/discounts have been released for my dates by now. Then I could upgrade my standard to a water view but this year it’s looking bleak. How do you know when AP rates are released? Is there a special website or something?


Here’s how to check for APH rates.

Go to universalorlando.com and click on annual pass holders at upper right.
Click hotels and packages tab.
Under fit in more ...click start booking
Select the hotel you are interested in .
Put in your dates and click update.

If no APH rates are available a green strip will appear across top. If APH rates are available they will appear.
Bookmark this page so you can skip all the steps.  If you want to see other hotels click back to hotels near the top.

The rates for your dates came out a few weeks ago.  Keep checking at least once a day, something may come up. For October dates you should start looking the beginning of May.  By the end of May start checking several times a day.  This year they came on the middle of the day.  Also they do one hotel at a time. Reserve as soon as possible. There is a limited number of rooms.
Check one day at a time. Weekends are hard to get.

There is a link at the start of this thread, but it only takes you to their website, not the APH part.


----------



## crostorfer

More APH rates for the PBH showed up yesterday and today for my dates. Still nothing but suites at the RPR and HRH. I downgraded from a Deluxe room at $294 a night to a Garden View at $224 per night. With that savings, I'm buying HHN EP's.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

New to universal...plan on buying ap when the time comes. My questions are....
What ap rates has anyone gotten for a king suite for RPR. 
For the endn of july and first week of august 2019?
Also for dec 18 to 28 2019?
We just booked 2020 stay more rate of $420 for july aug. And for 2020 christmas is a flat $535. Any info past or present would help.
Thanks.


----------



## MamaKate

barb969 said:


> APH discounts are available Thursday and Sunday nights at HRH. Check each night separately.   Weekends are harder to find.  Keep checking, more may become available.  Like Disney they have a limited # of rooms for the discount and weekends go quicker.  These rates came out a couple of weeks ago and filled up quickly especially weekends.



I ended up booking a split stay.  I'd prefer not, but at least it saves a few hundred dollars.  Hopefully more dates will be released closer to our arrival.


----------



## greg9x

wendlle said:


> How exactly does Priceline work? I was under the impression that you didn't know where you were staying when booking until after you paid. Or am I completely wrong on this?


There are websites dedicated to deciphering the listings to figure out what hotels are being offered... However it's not 100% accurate so you are still taking a chance.
I got the Dolphin hotel at Disney last year for $120/night after resort fees which was awesome, but still nerve wracking hitting that Submit button.


----------



## ClanHarrison

DISNEY FIX said:


> New to universal...plan on buying ap when the time comes. My questions are....
> What ap rates has anyone gotten for a king suite for RPR.
> For the endn of july and first week of august 2019?
> Also for dec 18 to 28 2019?
> We just booked 2020 stay more rate of $420 for july aug. And for 2020 christmas is a flat $535. Any info past or present would help.
> Thanks.




Did AP rates even come out for July this year? I've been checking for a year....REGULARLY & daily and I've seen NOTHING. I've followed this thread for 2017 & 2018 and notice there are hardly any July AP rates posted for the past years either.


----------



## barb969

ClanHarrison said:


> Did AP rates even come out for July this year? I've been checking for a year....REGULARLY & daily and I've seen NOTHING. I've followed this thread for 2017 & 2018 and notice there are hardly any July AP rates posted for the past years either.


They came out a while ago.  i checked and there are some available at HRH, PBH and RPH in July.  You may have to split your stay if uou are looking for weekends.
You probably do not know where to look for AP rates.  I posted a way to find them on June 23 on page 115 of this thread.
Good luck!


----------



## Hook326

Finally got an APH rate for RPH for the last week of August! $189/night for standard room. Beat my SMSM rate by $24/night! Yay! I think I can finally stop looking. Thank you for this thread!


----------



## MamaKate

Hook326 said:


> Finally got an APH rate for RPH for the last week of August! $189/night for standard room. Beat my SMSM rate by $24/night! Yay! I think I can finally stop looking. Thank you for this thread!



That's awesome! I just checked the rates for my trip again (11/14-11/18/19) and the prices skyrocketed!!! There are now only suites available at all resorts most of the nights (even Sapphire Falls).  I'm so glad I decided to book my rooms as split stays just in case the rates never go down because it seems like a lot of people are booking for that time frame.  

I'm still hoping that closer to the dates more APH rates will be released for standard rooms but right now, it's not looking too good...


----------



## damo

barb969 said:


> They came out a while ago.  i checked and there are some available at HRH, PBH and RPH in July.  You may have to split your stay if uou are looking for weekends.
> You probably do not know where to look for AP rates.  I posted a way to find them on June 23 on page 115 of this thread.
> Good luck!



Much easier to just use the link in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Rowlf the Dog

Wanted to price out, if the purchase of an AP together with a room discount would be cheaper than my combo-ticket with SW and BG and the normal rates for HRH or RPR. But I could not check it online but don't like calling from Europe with the time difference and the fees only for a maybe. Does anybody know how the AP rates are in early november (think about 11/2-11/7)??? Thank you...


----------



## nwcutie

Rowlf the Dog said:


> Wanted to price out, if the purchase of an AP together with a room discount would be cheaper than my combo-ticket with SW and BG and the normal rates for HRH or RPR. But I could not check it online but don't like calling from Europe with the time difference and the fees only for a maybe. Does anybody know how the AP rates are in early november (think about 11/2-11/7)??? Thank you...



Those are my exact dates.  I snagged a SMSM club rate at RPR for $344.25 11/2 / $314.25 11/3-7 back in February and have been checking for AP rates ever since to no avail.  That is Jersey week, so there may not be any AP rates released except for suites.  Regardless, the weather should be nice and fun will be had!

~ Marci


----------



## MamaKate

Rowlf the Dog said:


> Wanted to price out, if the purchase of an AP together with a room discount would be cheaper than my combo-ticket with SW and BG and the normal rates for HRH or RPR. But I could not check it online but don't like calling from Europe with the time difference and the fees only for a maybe. Does anybody know how the AP rates are in early november (think about 11/2-11/7)??? Thank you...



No AP rates for 11/2-11/7. There wasn't even 1-night that had an AP rate so you couldn't even do a split stay.  They do sometimes release more rates later, but as of now, there is nothing.


----------



## Rowlf the Dog

nwcutie said:


> Those are my exact dates.  I snagged a SMSM club rate at RPR for $344.25 11/2 / $314.25 11/3-7 back in February and have been checking for AP rates ever since to no avail.  That is Jersey week, so there may not be any AP rates released except for suites.  Regardless, the weather should be nice and fun will be had!
> 
> ~ Marci



Ah okay, thank you. As I had to wait for the aproval of my boss for being 3 whole weeks far away in Orlando, I could not book earlier. And as at least $2.100 for 5 nights is to expensive for me alleine, I suppose I'm better with Aventura and buying express-pass out of pocket, as there will be at least one day in SW and perhaps one day at BG.
But should there later be AP-discounts, I would be gratefull if you could inform me.
Thank you again and perhaps we will meet us there. Have fun too.


----------



## Flyg1rl

Looking for APH rates end of September.  Possibility?


----------



## damo

Flyg1rl said:


> Looking for APH rates end of September.  Possibility?



They've been out for a while.  May not be any left.


----------



## Wolfli

Hi. Does anyone know if there are APH rates out for the second week in January? Thanks!


----------



## nwcutie

Not that I see, but book the room you want and can afford (room only) and then if AP rates come out, you can modify.

~ Marci


----------



## damo

Wolfli said:


> Hi. Does anyone know if there are APH rates out for the second week in January? Thanks!



Just so you know, you can check APH rates yourself without having one.  Use the link in the very first post of this thread.


----------



## crostorfer

I checked this morning, and AP rooms for the Hard Rock in Sept are starting to filter in. Still just suites for now, but up until this point there was nothing but Graceland Suites at over $1000 a night. This morning has Future Rock Star Suites at $400 a night and some other suites in the $600 range. We’re slowly getting there. It sounds like the Sept numbers in Orlando aren’t what they thought they would be, so this is good news for those traveling this fall!


----------



## patster734

crostorfer said:


> I checked this morning, and AP rooms for the Hard Rock in Sept are starting to filter in. Still just suites for now, but up until this point there was nothing but Graceland Suites at over $1000 a night. This morning has Future Rock Star Suites at $400 a night and some other suites in the $600 range. We’re slowly getting there. It sounds like the Sept numbers in Orlando aren’t what they thought they would be, so this is good news for those traveling this fall!



Still checking August rates, and only finding AP rates for suites only at the three EP hotels.  I wonder if AP rates are scaled back to encourage booking at the other hotels.  I’m seeing AP rates available for SF, CB, and Aventura.  Nothing available for Surfside for my dates.  Either that or third party booking websites are still holding blocks of rooms.  I’ll be there the weekend of the Passholder events which probably caused AP rooms to book up too.


----------



## babesboo99

I have future  rock star suites for the end of October im hoping to get an APH rate


----------



## Captainkidd76

Do rooms not currently available tend to show up closer to dates of travel? I have a King Bay View Room at PBH with an AP rate of $277 per night for September, but was hoping for Deluxe room.


----------



## Robo56

You can keep checking. Room prices have been going up do to HHN, but never say never. I would check morning and evening. 

You might get lucky and get upgrade on check in to deluxe also. It won’t hurt to ask.


----------



## georgina

Just booked CBBR for Nov 13-18 AP rate. Only standard poolside available, $114 weeknight, $139 weekend.  I will keep checking to see if regular standard rooms become available


----------



## Captainkidd76

Just switched from Portofino to Royal Pacific for September. Passholder rate of $212 per night.


----------



## crostorfer

Mid-week, mid-September rates just dropped to rock bottom. $89 for Cabana Bay. $69 Surfside. $119 Sapphire Falls. $189 RPR.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Wondering what the best method is to get the better rate. Already have an AP rate booked at CBBR in September but new rates would save $20/night. Better to book new entire stay then cancel old, or modify the current ressie by calling or ?? TIA!


----------



## cfoxga

We usually book the new room and then cancel the old room.  Sometimes there is a couple days overlap with 2 down-payments, but only for a couple days...


----------



## S@r@

crostorfer said:


> Mid-week, mid-September rates just dropped to rock bottom. $89 for Cabana Bay. $69 Surfside. $119 Sapphire Falls. $189 RPR.



This is amazing. Booked 3 nights Cabana Bay at $84 a night.


----------



## georgina

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Wondering what the best method is to get the better rate. Already have an AP rate booked at CBBR in September but new rates would save $20/night. Better to book new entire stay then cancel old, or modify the current ressie by calling or ?? TIA!


If it is changing an AP rate to another AP rate, I have been able to modify online. When changing to a SMSM to AP rate I have always had to cancel & rebook.


----------



## wendlle

crostorfer said:


> Mid-week, mid-September rates just dropped to rock bottom. $89 for Cabana Bay. $69 Surfside. $119 Sapphire Falls. $189 RPR.


They dropped a "little" for the first week also.
We're staying Sept 3-8 and I just got an Inside Family Suite for $137 at CBBR. And our 1 night at HRH standard room dropped to $214 Hoping it will go down even further.


----------



## Captainkidd76

Drives me nuts. Really wanna stay at Hard Rock September 6-9, and only suites come up with AP rates there for those nights. Put in September 6-11, King Deluxe rooms are available.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

georgina said:


> If it is changing an AP rate to another AP rate, I have been able to modify online. When changing to a SMSM to AP rate I have always had to cancel & rebook.


Thanks for replying. I tried to modify & as soon as I click on Modify Reservation it shows the new rates . It unfortunately won't let me save it because it says there are no changes to save . Ugh...may just book a new ressie &  cancel the old one. Can I hold 2 ressies for the same dates until I'm sure the new one is locked in? Thanks again!


----------



## wendlle

Captainkidd76 said:


> Drives me nuts. Really wanna stay at Hard Rock September 6-9, and only suites come up with AP rates there for those nights. Put in September 6-11, King Deluxe rooms are available.


You can always call and ask if the rate is available for your dates. Sometimes they have the ability to do that over the phone before you can do it online.


----------



## Hook326

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Thanks for replying. I tried to modify & as soon as I click on Modify Reservation it shows the new rates . It unfortunately won't let me save it because it says there are no changes to save . Ugh...may just book a new ressie &  cancel the old one. Can I hold 2 ressies for the same dates until I'm sure the new one is locked in? Thanks again!



I’ve booked a new reservation for the same date multiple times and then cancelled the old one as I found better rates. It hasn’t taken long to get the cancelled deposit back either, a few days.


----------



## Disney Addicted

crostorfer said:


> Mid-week, mid-September rates just dropped to rock bottom. $89 for Cabana Bay. $69 Surfside. $119 Sapphire Falls. $189 RPR.



Thanks for the info!

I rebooked my dates with APH rate and cancelled the SMSM booking I had.

Saved $173 at CBBR (Aug 27 - Sept 6) for poolside family suite exterior.

I just realized (if I did my math correctly) that savings covers the cost of upgrading to APs for us ($176).


----------



## Missyrose

Thrilled to get a $259 rate at RP for mid-September!


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Rebooked our CBBR stay this morning & saved $84 . Thanks so much for all the tips!


----------



## Letsbgoofy

I called and they adjusted my AP rate at SF, no need to re-book and cancel old reservation.  They gave me a credit on my account.  Since it was only $20 (one night), that was fine since I know we will be eating/drinking there.  Had it been more I would have asked for a refund to be put through.


----------



## georgina

I was just able to modify my AP rate at CBBR for Nov 13-18 online as standard rooms have now become available. Now $104 weeknight/$129 weekend.


----------



## osufeth24

I'm looking at booking 9/5-9/7, most likely SF as we won't be in the parks during the day so no need for the higher end ones (even though I really do love Hard Rock and Portofino).  Do you think there's any chance the rates could go down anymore before then?  Or should I just book it now


----------



## georgina

osufeth24 said:


> I'm looking at booking 9/5-9/7, most likely SF as we won't be in the parks during the day so no need for the higher end ones (even though I really do love Hard Rock and Portofino).  Do you think there's any chance the rates could go down anymore before then?  Or should I just book it now


There is no reason to wait, if you book and the rate drops you can modify to the lower rate. You would be checking frequently for lower rates in either case.


----------



## honeybiscuit

Does anyone have a guess when they will release AP rates for January? Do they tend to release AP rates for all the hotels at the same time?


----------



## switch15foot

Captainkidd76 said:


> Just switched from Portofino to Royal Pacific for September. Passholder rate of $212 per night.



Is this something you have to call for?


----------



## Captainkidd76

switch15foot said:


> Is this something you have to call for?



Yes.


----------



## switch15foot

Captainkidd76 said:


> Yes.



how far in advance are rooms usually released for APH rate; looking to stay from Nov 26 to 28

called and don't have any rooms available at the 3 hotels that have express pass included

thanks for the help


----------



## soniam

switch15foot said:


> how far in advance are rooms usually released for APH rate; looking to stay from Nov 26 to 28
> 
> called and don't have any rooms available at the 3 hotels that have express pass included
> 
> thanks for the help



No rooms available or no rooms with an AP rate? That's around Thanksgiving, and they may not release a discount. I never got one for HRH last Thanksgiving.


----------



## switch15foot

soniam said:


> No rooms available or no rooms with an AP rate? That's around Thanksgiving, and they may not release a discount. I never got one for HRH last Thanksgiving.


 limited rooms available, no AP rate rooms at all

probably smarter to just book what I can now

didn't realize American Thanksgiving was so late this year, it has messed with my plans a bit


----------



## soniam

switch15foot said:


> limited rooms available, no AP rate rooms at all
> 
> probably smarter to just book what I can now
> 
> didn't realize American Thanksgiving was so late this year, it has messed with my plans a bit



It's usually better to just go ahead and book at a rate that you like. You can always change if a discount comes out. That's what I always do. US Thanksgiving is always the 4th Thursday of the month, I believe.


----------



## georgina

honeybiscuit said:


> Does anyone have a guess when they will release AP rates for January? Do they tend to release AP rates for all the hotels at the same time?


If you look back through this thread, people mention getting AP rates for Jan-Feb in early October. I think they announce rates for all the resorts at once, but definitely not all categories of rooms come out at the same time. I always find myself booking a more expensive category then checking frequently until the cheaper rooms become available at the rate. Last year the first rooms I could get an AP rate for at CB were family suites, but standard rooms eventually came out.

I have a room for Feb booked at the Stay More, Save More rate which I will cancel and rebook when the AP rates come out.


----------



## honeybiscuit

georgina said:


> If you look back through this thread, people mention getting AP rates for Jan-Feb in early October. I think they announce rates for all the resorts at once, but definitely not all categories of rooms come out at the same time. I always find myself booking a more expensive category then checking frequently until the cheaper rooms become available at the rate. Last year the first rooms I could get an AP rate for at CB were family suites, but standard rooms eventually came out.
> 
> I have a room for Feb booked at the Stay More, Save More rate which I will cancel and rebook when the AP rates come out.



Thanks, that's very helpful! I haven't been looking for January AP rates since my 2012 trip, so I'm really rusty.


----------



## crostorfer

HRH finally popped up APH rates for mid-September. Pool View rooms only, other than $1400 Suites. $249 per night.


----------



## crostorfer

HRH now has all categories available mid-week, mid-September, starting at $224 per night


----------



## FireflyFi

Booked a 2 queen at HRH for $234 11/17-11/21. Was hoping for a king, but we can squeeze for the location and price.


----------



## cfoxga

FireflyFi said:


> Booked a 2 queen at HRH for $234 11/17-11/21. Was hoping for a king, but we can squeeze for the location and price.


Congrats.  I'm hoping they open up the following week; we're going Nov 23-27.  Currently only have SMSM for those dates (I've looked every day for the last 3 weeks or so).  I've got an APH room at PBH in case HRH falls through...


----------



## keishashadow

there are some APH rates into early December


----------



## huskerfanatic7

keishashadow said:


> there are some APH rates into early December



do they ever open up weekends? seems like it's always sun-thurs


----------



## soniam

huskerfanatic7 said:


> do they ever open up weekends? seems like it's always sun-thurs



We have gotten weekends several times during Spring Break in mid-March and during the summer. However, during really busy times, I guess they don't.


----------



## keishashadow

huskerfanatic7 said:


> do they ever open up weekends? seems like it's always sun-thurs


I’m seeing the thurs & fri i need, just not at ‘the right’ property  Only values.  Opposite when a few dates popped up for our Oct trip.  it was all suites at the FOTL hotels then offered, now, nothing

DH has been pestering me to try CB for years for a short visit, he’s all about the pools.  Now, Aventura is on his radar too. Both are on PH rate.  May just book one of them to have a placeholder for upcoming trip


----------



## hopemax

My Dad has gotten used to us staying a few nights at a Universal Deluxe whenever my DH and I visit.  So he asked if we were doing it this Christmas.  Two years ago we stayed at Portofino. Three years ago we did Hard Rock.  A week or so ago, I was able to get 1 night @ $219 at RPH, but days on either side were $319.  So I just booked the one, and could tell both DH and my Dad were bummed it was only 1 night.  I had a bit of a brainstorm overnight that we could stay the 2nd night at a lower tier hotel and not really miss out on Express.

So we are checking in bright and early 12/17 to RPH, using Express on 12/17, 12/18.  Staying at Sapphire Falls 12/18, then we will do breakfast on 12/19 at one of the buffets before heading back to my Dad's.


----------



## andieb0602

I checked rates for my mid-November stay at CBBR tonight and not only had my rates dropped but I also saw this at the top of the screen:

Receive a $50 Food & Beverage Credit when you stay 3 nights or more at Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort between 11/3/19 – 12/25/19. Must be booked by 8/31/19* *Minimum of three (3) night stay required. Promotional offer is valid for travel between 11/03/19 – 12/25/19. Offer must be booked by 8/31/19.

You do have to cancel and rebook to get the food/beverage credit.


----------



## keishashadow

andieb0602 said:


> I checked rates for my mid-November stay at CBBR tonight and not only had my rates dropped but I also saw this at the top of the screen:
> 
> Receive a $50 Food & Beverage Credit when you stay 3 nights or more at Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort between 11/3/19 – 12/25/19. Must be booked by 8/31/19* *Minimum of three (3) night stay required. Promotional offer is valid for travel between 11/03/19 – 12/25/19. Offer must be booked by 8/31/19.
> 
> You do have to cancel and rebook to get the food/beverage credit.




Did you book it?  Have read a few comments as to those that did but didn’t see the FBC appearing anywhere on their confirmation.


----------



## andieb0602

keishashadow said:


> Did you book it?  Have read a few comments as to those that did but didn’t see the FBC appearing anywhere on their confirmation.


Nothing shows on my confirmation, either.  I took a screen shot of the offer just in case - hopefully everything will be good on their end and it shows at check-in.


----------



## mdsouth

OK, I read the first and last few pages.  I have never been to Universal before but planning a trip for first week of June 2020.  It looks like the possibility of APH rates will not be released until Feb most likely.  Am I correct in this thinking?


----------



## macraven

It can vary when ap rates are released


----------



## mdsouth

macraven said:


> It can vary when ap rates are released



That is what I expected.  Good to know, that I need to just keep watching for updates.


----------



## ksromack

I have a one night stay booked at HRH for mid Dec.  will we have express pass for the day we check in as well as the day we check out?  I know I booked it with an APH discount back in June but the site isn’t showing our room level as even being available anymore.


----------



## keishashadow

ksromack said:


> I have a one night stay booked at HRH for mid Dec.  will we have express pass for the day we check in as well as the day we check out?  I know I booked it with an APH discount back in June but the site isn’t showing our room level as even being available anymore.


Yes. You need to stop by the hotel before entering the park  to checkin even though room likely won’t be ready

Sounds like the night is currently sold out, inventory changes often


----------



## AJA

Thanks for this thread! 

After seeing this thread over the weekend, I was able to upgrade our room at CB to a family suite. The APH rate was even better than SMSM for our dates. The family suite (for a whole 8 nights!) was only $200 more than a standard room.


----------



## georgina

MY APH rate at CBBR just dropped for November! Went from $104/$129 weekends to $94/$114 weekend. Saved me $70 plus tax. It wouldn't let me modify online at first because it said I wasn't changing anything, so I added a non-existent child to my reservation and then it let me save the change to the lower rate.


----------



## Equestrian

Has anyone ever seen an APH rate come out after Christmas/through New Years?  Currently debating a (MUCH) cheaper three day trip first week of December vs the 29th-2nd. Would love to experience New Years Eve there, but hotel prices and flights are double and triple what I’m finding for early December. Mostly want to see all the Christmas decorations, so unless there’s any chance of an APH rate coming out that week in between the two holidays we’ll probably go for the earlier dates.


----------



## Candycane83

Equestrian said:


> Has anyone ever seen an APH rate come out after Christmas/through New Years?  Currently debating a (MUCH) cheaper three day trip first week of December vs the 29th-2nd. Would love to experience New Years Eve there, but hotel prices and flights are double and triple what I’m finding for early December. Mostly want to see all the Christmas decorations, so unless there’s any chance of an APH rate coming out that week in between the two holidays we’ll probably go for the earlier dates.


I’m looking for the week of Christmas too. My dates are dec 19-26 and Dec 19 is the only date with APH right now. It’s $219 for hrh.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

I'm another example that you have to keep on checking the rates.  We are only staying one night after our cruise on Saturday September 28th, a Saturday night stay during HHN.  Wanted to stay at SF, but all rates were high.  Ended up booking off property and resigned to the fact that we wouldn't be going.  Fast forward to yesterday.  An APH rate popped up for SF that was $60 cheaper than the previous Seasonal rate that had been the only one available for months. Keep checking everyone!!


----------



## Skew

Just got AP rates for first couple of days of first week of October-$214 for Royal Pacific standard, $236 for Portofino Garden rooms. Be sure and check your dates-


----------



## Tiggr88

Do you just call the regular reservations number to check for AP rates or do you need to call the passholder number? Do I need to purchase it first or as long as I have the voucher/pass when I get there I am OK? It must have been a while but I seem to recall being able to book online with the APH code but I guess not anymore.


----------



## andieb0602

Tiggr88 said:


> Do you just call the regular reservations number to check for AP rates or do you need to call the passholder number? Do I need to purchase it first or as long as I have the voucher/pass when I get there I am OK? It must have been a while but I seem to recall being able to book online with the APH code but I guess not anymore.


There's a link in the first post that you can use to check rates.  You don't have to have an AP to book - we haven't bought ours yet despite having booked an AP rate.  We're not purchasing until a couple of weeks out from our stay.  From what I understand you need to have the AP at check in but also read you may not even need it at check in so long as you show it to the front desk staff at some point in your stay.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

I got Dec 10-15 at Royal Pacific for 220/nt and Portofino bay for 233/nt


----------



## Bethany10

I'm not seeing where I can click to add the AP code for the rate. Now, I'm looking at dates that may not have an AP rate which could easily be the issue. is it already in when you use the link on the first page? I've tried the Loews site, and the universal site and can't see where it says to click to put in the code. 

Keeping in mind I'm often wrong, yet never uncertain, can someone direct me?
Thanks


----------



## Skew

Bethany10 said:


> I'm not seeing where I can click to add the AP code for the rate. Now, I'm looking at dates that may not have an AP rate which could easily be the issue. is it already in when you use the link on the first page? I've tried the Loews site, and the universal site and can't see where it says to click to put in the code.
> 
> Keeping in mind I'm often wrong, yet never uncertain, can someone direct me?
> Thanks



Yes, it is already in when you use the link on the first page. Keep in mind that AP rates get added at different times for both hotels and types of rooms so may need to keep checking. Good luck!


----------



## Bethany10

Skew said:


> Yes, it is already in when you use the link on the first page. Keep in mind that AP rates get added at different times for both hotels and types of rooms so may need to keep checking. Good luck!



yeah, we've got our return trip for next year already booked but i'm hoping to score a FP hotel for a night at an AP rate. Well, the FP hotel and the regular hotel at that rate but I know i'm early. I just remember seeing a note that said we don't have that rate available right now on top over the dates once you put them in. I'm not seeing that anymore which is what threw me off.


----------



## chimoe

Did Loews change their booking site?  It looks like it’s just redirecting to the USO booking page vs. using Loews direct.  Can’t use it to check aPH rates.


----------



## Wolfli

I just got royal pacific standard 2 queen APH rate from Jan 9-12. 

Thursday: $199, Friday and Saturday $234.


----------



## helenb

So how does it work if I purchase an AP and book the hotel at an AP rate before traveling to  Orlando? Do I have to go somewhere to process the AP at the parks? Can I enter the parks on my voucher in the morning and then get it processed?


----------



## keishashadow

helenb said:


> So how does it work if I purchase an AP and book the hotel at an AP rate before traveling to  Orlando? Do I have to go somewhere to process the AP at the parks? Can I enter the parks on my voucher in the morning and then get it processed?


You will need to return to the hotel that day & show them your AP & photo ID.  Otherwise you will be charged rack rate.


----------



## damo

chimoe said:


> Did Loews change their booking site?  It looks like it’s just redirecting to the USO booking page vs. using Loews direct.  Can’t use it to check aPH rates.



Use this link ... https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=


----------



## damo

helenb said:


> So how does it work if I purchase an AP and book the hotel at an AP rate before traveling to  Orlando? Do I have to go somewhere to process the AP at the parks? Can I enter the parks on my voucher in the morning and then get it processed?



You can pick up your AP at the hotel as long as you have paid for it in full.  You can then show it at the front desk if you are asked for it.  I would check in first and then get the AP at the tickets desk.  If you are asked for it, you can then take it back to the check-in desk and show them.


----------



## helenb

So I can pick up my AP at the hotel? Do they have a tickets desk there that will process it? Or do I have to go to the mile-long guest services window at the parks?


----------



## damo

helenb said:


> So I can pick up my AP at the hotel? Do they have a tickets desk there that will process it? Or do I have to go to the mile-long guest services window at the parks?



Yes you can pick it up at the hotel ticket desk as long as you are there during normal hours.  Which hotel are you staying at?


----------



## georgina

AP rates are showing for my Feb 3-8 dates. However, at CBBR they are not any less than my current SMSM rate because as usual they don't have standard rooms available yet. I'll continue keeping an eye on them.

RPR only has a king suite and higher, PBH only has deluxe rooms and up, HR only has the Graceland suite at $1500 a night! Eventually we will see more rooms at AP rates.


----------



## andieb0602

damo said:


> You can pick up your AP at the hotel as long as you have paid for it in full.  You can then show it at the front desk if you are asked for it.  I would check in first and then get the AP at the tickets desk.  If you are asked for it, you can then take it back to the check-in desk and show them.


Does paid in full include APs that have been purchased on a payment plan?  I'll be buying the passes before we leave for our trip.  I'm probably just splitting hairs (and overthinking it) but I'm trying to get us into the parks as fast as possible the afternoon we check in.  We'll be staying at Cabana Bay if that makes any difference.  I've heard that you both can and cannot pick up APs at the hotel so I'm a little confused!


----------



## damo

andieb0602 said:


> Does paid in full include APs that have been purchased on a payment plan?  I'll be buying the passes before we leave for our trip.  I'm probably just splitting hairs (and overthinking it) but I'm trying to get us into the parks as fast as possible the afternoon we check in.  We'll be staying at Cabana Bay if that makes any difference.  I've heard that you both can and cannot pick up APs at the hotel so I'm a little confused!



No.  If you've purchased on the payment plan, you can't pick up your APs at the hotel.


----------



## AngiTN

andieb0602 said:


> There's a link in the first post that you can use to check rates.  You don't have to have an AP to book - we haven't bought ours yet despite having booked an AP rate.  We're not purchasing until a couple of weeks out from our stay.  From what I understand you need to have the AP at check in but also read you may not even need it at check in so long as you show it to the front desk staff at some point in your stay.


Or like us, we've had numerous stays since getting our APs (never stayed without one) and not one time have we been asked to show our AP. ID yes but never our AP. We've stayed at all 3 Deluxe and most recent, Aventura. Always on an AP rate. Maybe we've just gotten lucky, but that's a whole lot of luck with all the stays we've had


----------



## MikeNamez

AngiTN said:


> Or like us, we've had numerous stays since getting our APs (never stayed without one) and not one time have we been asked to show our AP. ID yes but never our AP. We've stayed at all 3 Deluxe and most recent, Aventura. Always on an AP rate. Maybe we've just gotten lucky, but that's a whole lot of luck with all the stays we've had



I have had the same experience as you. I have even asked them if they needed to see the AP and told me it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Candycane83

Just a heads up on anyone going during Christmas- they have released rates!! (Yay!!!) I looked at Dec 19-26 and PBH has a rate of $229, Dec 20-26 all 3 deluxe hotels have very good rates for their standard room. (RPR 196, HRH and PBH 239.)


----------



## reneenh

I just booked Feb 13-14th 2020 APH @$264-bay view 2 queen beds. We have a 3rd adult so +$35 and 12.5% tax for a total of $337.


----------



## burns2225

Candycane83 said:


> Just a heads up on anyone going during Christmas- they have released rates!! (Yay!!!) I looked at Dec 19-26 and PBH has a rate of $229, Dec 20-26 all 3 deluxe hotels have very good rates for their standard room. (RPR 196, HRH and PBH 239.)


Wondering if you could help me?  I am considering getting an annual pass for our upcoming trip to Universal to help with room cost.  I am not able to see APH rates.  Would you be able to check for any availability for RPR, HRH and PBY for 2 night during the week of 12/23-12/27?  Any help would be appreciated.  I am need of 2 rooms...just want to make sure there are some rooms before I buy the annual pass..thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## Candycane83

burns2225 said:


> Wondering if you could help me?  I am considering getting an annual pass for our upcoming trip to Universal to help with room cost.  I am not able to see APH rates.  Would you be able to check for any availability for RPR, HRH and PBY for 2 night during the week of 12/23-12/27?  Any help would be appreciated.  I am need of 2 rooms...just want to make sure there are some rooms before I buy the annual pass..thanks in advance for your time!


There’s a link on the first page which you could use even if you’re not an AP. I plan to get my AP once I reach there actually. The rates from Dec 23-27 are still high, PBH 508, RPR 445, HRH 513. No APH released yet, it was just SMSM or Seasonal as far as I saw. You may want to break it down from 23-26 then 26-27, there looks like there APH rates for 23-26.


----------



## macraven

AngiTN said:


> Or like us, we've had numerous stays since getting our APs (never stayed without one) and not one time have we been asked to show our AP. ID yes but never our AP. We've stayed at all 3 Deluxe and most recent, Aventura. Always on an AP rate. Maybe we've just gotten lucky, but that's a whole lot of luck with all the stays we've had



For the few that were not asked to see the ap when you check in, there are dozens that are asked to see it

If the check in desk made a photocopy of your ap and on file as still valid, it would be in their system 
I know mine was copied on my last stay

We don’t want to give newbies an idea of how to circumvent ways to beat the system
Time to move on from this subject


----------

